# Aulani Villas & Views -- REVISED  07/22/2017



## wdrl

*********************************************************
*NOTE:  Due to recent changes by Photobucket.com effective in June 2017, many of the images and photos embedded in this thread are blocked and cannot be displayed.

I have restored the maps showing the villa locations in Post #1.*

*I apologize for the inconvenience.*
*
--Wil*
*********************************************************


Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase opened Winter 2013.

Aulani has 459 DVC Vacation Homes and 8 Hotel Rooms.  The DVC Vacation Homes include 20 three-bedroom Grand Villas, 1 dedicated studio, and 438 two-bedroom villas, of which 246 can be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.

Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.

The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.






Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas

Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.

Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.

The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  *Note:*  The 8 Aulani Hotel Rooms are located in the Hotel Wing of the resort and do not appear on the charts below.  These rooms are classified as Standard View and face the parking garage.

There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.

When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.











Here is another resort map that shows the location of some of the features and services around Aulani:





*When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.*

If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.

*Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
*

_(Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
_

*Villa 110*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 170/172*:  Pool View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
*Villa 174*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 180*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 201*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 204*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 208*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 209*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 272*: Pool View Studio; *More Photos
Villa 278:*  Pool View Studio
*Villa 289*:  Standard View Grand Villa
*Villa 303*: Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 304*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 310*:  Pool View Studio  *More Photos*
*Villa 312*:  Pool View One-Bedroom *New Photos
Villa 313*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 356*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 363*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 377*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 385*: Island View Studio
*Villa 406:*  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 412*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 452*: Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 453*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 456*:  Pool View Studio  *Note:  Handicapped Accessible
Villa 457*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 458*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 461*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 482*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 501*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 504*:  Pool View Studio.  More photos here.
*Villa 506*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 505/507*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR)
*Villa 508*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 510*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 551*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated
*Villa 552*:  Pool View One-Bedroom  More photos.
*Villa 565*: Standard View Studio
*Villa 566*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 567*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 567/569*:  Standard View Lock-off Two-Bedroom More photos.
*Villa 570*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 574*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 576/578*:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio)
*Villa 577/579*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off
*Villa 586*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 601*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 603*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 608*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 651*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 657:*  Standard View Studio
*Villa 660*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos *here
Villa 670/672*: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff
*Villa 671*: Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 676:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 752*: Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 758*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 759*:  Standard View One-Bedroom. *More photos added*
*Villa 765*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 769*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 771*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 777*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 780*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 787*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 801*: Ocean View Grand Villa; *more photos* here; and *Video, too*!
*Villa 804*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 808*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
Villa 812*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 813*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 851:*  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 857*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 870*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
Villa 876*:  Ocean View One Bedroom
*Villa 881*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 886*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 901*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 906*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; *More photos
Villa 910*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 911*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 913*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 950*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 964*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 969*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 973*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 975*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 977*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 978*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 982*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; *more photos*
*Villa 1001*:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa
*Villa 1002*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1003*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1006*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1007*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1008*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1051*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1052*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1054*: Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1060*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (has extended balcony)
*Villa 1070*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1074*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1077:*  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1084*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1106*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1152*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1154*:  Ocean View Studio; More Photos
*Villa 1173*: Island View Studio
*Villa 1174*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1180:*  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1189*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 1204*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1250*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1252*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1258*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1268*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1271*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1272*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1275*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1282*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1284*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1402*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1406*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1407*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1410*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1450*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1454*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1456/1458*: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom; more photos; even more photos
*Villa 1471*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1474*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos
*Villa 1478:*  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1479*: Island View Studio
*Villa 1482*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; *More photos
Villa 1485*: Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1510*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1512*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1550*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; *More photos
Villa 1552*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1568:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom; additional photo
*Villa 1571*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1573*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 1574*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1576*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1577:*  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1578*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1579*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 1581*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1610*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; more photos of *Villa #1612
Villa 1652/1654*:  Ocean View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1655*:  Island View Studio; *More Photos*
*Villa 1656*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1661*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1670*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1671*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1673: * Island View Studio
*Villa 1675*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1678*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1680*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom

******
*List of Handicapped Accessible Villas*

Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub



*Aulani Hotel Views (non-DVC villas):*

*Hotel 540*:  Pool View
*Hotel 840*: Ocean View
*Hotel 1030*:  Ocean View
*Hotel 1530*:  Ocean View

*NEW:*  Click here for photos of Aulani's eight poolside cabanas

*DVC Laundry Room Locations*:  Post #261


----------



## mouseaider

This is wonderful information. Thank you for your hard work putting this together.

We will be arriving at Aulani on April 18th and staying in a pool view studio until April 25th. I will post some pictures of the view.

We already did on-line check in..... getting excited!


----------



## Ggatorgirl

Thank you so much.  What an amazing amount of information!

Mods, Can we make this s sticky somewhere?  In the  Resort section?


----------



## work2play

I have had so much fun creating the BLT thread rooms and views thread!  I can't wait until I can contribute to this one!  Thanks for all of the great information!


----------



## mdsd8700

Thanks so much for creating this! No doubt it was a lot of work and what a ton of great information!! We are going to Aulani in June and can't wait!!


----------



## rmonty02

AWESOME!! This is exactly what I needed. Thank you for all your hard work. I'll be sure to contribute after our June trip.


----------



## RutgersAlum

Can't even imagine the hours and hours of research needed to complete this amazing resource.

Thank you, thank you, can't wait for our trip!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *Plasmo *on the DVCNews Forum, we have our first post showing the Villa and View from an Aulani villa.  Villa 752 is an Ocean View one-bedroom located in the Ewa Building.  

A link to *Plasmo's* post is at the bottom of Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## mdsd8700

wdrl said:


> Thanks to *Plasmo *on the DVCNews Forum, we have our first post showing the Villa and View from an Aulani villa.  Villa 752 is an Ocean View one-bedroom located in the Ewa Building.
> 
> A link to *Plasmo's* post is at the bottom of Post #1 of this thread.



Thanks to both of you   Great view, so much fun to look at these types of pictures.


----------



## andriade

Awesome job! Perfect thing for me to obsess over the next 100 days. Thanks!


----------



## JoEllen

So what is the preferred choice for a two bedroom? A dedicated two bedroom or a two bedroom lock off?


----------



## wdrl

JoEllen said:


> So what is the preferred choice for a two bedroom? A dedicated two bedroom or a two bedroom lock off?



I'm not sure I would say either type of two-bedroom configuration is 'preferred.'  It just depends which type works for you.  At Aulani, a lock off two-bedroom is actually a studio and one-bedroom combined into one villa.  The studio serves as the second bedroom, so it has a kitchenette and one queen size bed and a sofa bed.  The lock off has two entry doors from the hallway.

A dedicated two bedroom villa has one entry door from the hallway.  The other big difference is that the second bedroom has two queen size beds, no sofa, and no kitchenette.

The master bedroom, master bathroom, living room, and full size kitchen are essentially the same in the two types of villas.


----------



## JoEllen

It also looks like you lose a sink/countertop in the lock off. Correct me if I'm wrong but it appears the 2 bdrm dedicated seems to have two sinks/counters in the Master while the lock off has one. 
I don't know about other wives, but, I really don't want to share a sink with my hubby (i.e. clean up his sink so I can use it) So I'm thinking the dedicated 2 bdrm must be preferred. (At least by the wives )


----------



## spleen

Room 312 - pool view 1 BR villa

Kitchen:





Bathroom:





Rain shower:





Master bathroom:





Close up of master bath:





Vanity in master bathroom:





Master bedroom:





Living room with fold up bed pulled out:





Dining table:





View of balcony:





View off balcony:





Looking to left off of balcony:





Looking to right off of balcony:


----------



## mdsd8700

Spleen thanks for posting.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom pool view in June and your pictures definately make me even more excited and anxious for our trip.  My kids are so excited!!   Please post all your thoughts and tips about your stay.


----------



## spleen

mdsd8700 said:


> Spleen thanks for posting.  We are staying in a 1 bedroom pool view in June and your pictures definately make me even more excited and anxious for our trip.  My kids are so excited!!   Please post all your thoughts and tips about your stay.



Already did that ... my trip report


----------



## wdrl

I updated the layout chart in Post #1. We now know that villas with room numbers ending in xx53 are one-bedroom villas and those ending in xx55 are studios.

Edited 05/04/2012:  We now know the location of the studios and the one-bedroom villas for all the lock-offs in Aulani's Phase 1 and Phase 2.  The information is posted to the charts in Post #1


----------



## taaren

View from balcony of 1054. When I get home I'll see if I can find more pics of the unit/views from further back in the balcony.


----------



## toocherie

Ok, so I am confused.  We have a One Bedroom Villa - Poolside Gardens View reserved in October.  Where will that likely be?

And does anyone know if the handicapped accessible villas are on a particular floor (since that is what we have reserved)?

Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

toocherie said:


> Ok, so I am confused.  We have a One Bedroom Villa - Poolside Gardens View reserved in October.  Where will that likely be?
> 
> And does anyone know if the handicapped accessible villas are on a particular floor (since that is what we have reserved)?
> 
> Thanks!



The one-bedroom Pool View Villas are located in the Ewa Building on floors 3-5 (Villas 352, 452, 552, or 358, 458, 558) and in the Waianae Building on floors 1-5 (Villas 106, 206, 306, 406, 506 or 112, 212, 312, 412, 512).  

I don't know where the Handicapped Accessible villas are located at Aulani.  If someone gets an HA villa, please let me know and I'll add it to the layout diagrams.


----------



## toocherie

wdrl said:


> The one-bedroom Pool View Villas are located in the Ewa Building on floors 3-5 (Villas 352, 452, 552, or 358, 458, 558) and in the Waianae Building on floors 1-5 (Villas 106, 206, 306, 406, 506 or 112, 212, 312, 412, 512).
> 
> I don't know where the Handicapped Accessible villas are located at Aulani.  If someone gets an HA villa, please let me know and I'll add it to the layout diagrams.



Thanks--the terminology was a bit different so I thought I would check!  I'll let you know where the HA villa is located!


----------



## camouseketeer

I know it's not room 306 of the Waianae Building.  We were just there, and, while a lovely villa, it was not Handicapped accessible.  

Enjoy your stay at Aulani!  We loved it!


----------



## Dennyha

I was going to post the view from our room, and was surprised to see Taaren posted it already, as we also stayed in Room 1054.  Wow.


----------



## wdrl

Dennyha said:


> I was going to post the view from our room, and was surprised to see Taaren posted it already, as we also stayed in Room 1054.  Wow.



More photos are always appreciated.  I can insert links to multiple posts.


----------



## marx




----------



## happyfoot

Thank you so much for all the information.  Tomorrow I will be able to book our 12/1/12 arrival 7 months out and have been so unsure of what view to request.  I see now we will definitely be happy with a pool view.  I plan on calling Member Services to see if I can request a specific building (think we would prefer Eva because it is close to lobby, etc.) otherwise I will book myself online.  Once again, thanks so much for all your hard work.


----------



## wdrl

happyfoot said:


> Thank you so much for all the information.  Tomorrow I will be able to book our 12/1/12 arrival 7 months out and have been so unsure of what view to request.  I see now we will definitely be happy with a pool view.  I plan on calling Member Services to see if I can request a specific building (think we would prefer Eva because it is close to lobby, etc.) otherwise I will book myself online.  Once again, thanks so much for all your hard work.



Good luck on getting what you want!.  We have booked a Pool View Studio for September 15-22, and we requested the Ewa Building/Near Lobby.  The main reason we requested the Ewa Building is that we really don't want a 1st floor villa, and there are a few Pool View villas on the 1st floor in the Waianae Building.  Of course, a request is just a request, so no telling what we'll end up with.


----------



## disneybirds

Thanks for all the hard work on this post.  Love seeing the pictures.  Hopefully I can convince my DH someday to go!


----------



## mouseaider

wdrl said:


> Good luck on getting what you want!.  We have booked a Pool View Studio for September 15-22, and we requested the Ewa Building/Near Lobby.  The main reason we requested the Ewa Building is that we really don't want a 1st floor villa, and there are a few Pool View villas on the 1st floor in the Waianae Building.  Of course, a request is just a request, so no telling what we'll end up with.


We just returned from our stay at Aulani and had a first floor pool view studio and it was wonderful. It was room 110 and it was between the Menehuni Bridge and the bridge to the Koi Pond. I thought it was the best location in the whole resort. 

The first pic is that of the Menehuni bridge as seen from our patio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next is the pic of the bridge to the Koi Pond as seen from our patio.





We ate a lot of lunches and breakfasts on that patio and had our own cocktails there in the evening.  

Here's my DW enjoying a cold beer one night.


----------



## ACDSNY

I loved our pool view studio we had last January, but I think I'm going to try for a standard view 1 bedroom for our December 2012 trip. I need to save some points for a DL trip in May 2013.

I can't remember the room number, this was the 3rd floor, near elevators.


----------



## wdrl

ACDSNY said:


> I loved our pool view studio we had last January. . . .
> 
> I can't remember the room number, this was the 3rd floor, near elevators.



It looks like you were in Villa #310 in the Waianae Building.  *Mouseaider *was in  Villa #110, which is also a Pool View Studio, and your photo's camera angle of the bridge to the Koi Pond looks similar to his.  

I'm going to list your villa as #310, but if you remember your actual room number, please let me know and I'll correct it if necessary.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## emum

As promised, here are the views from our 2bed Poolside Gardens view. LOVED the set-up and views. We were in room 508 in the Waianae Building - easy to get to reception, the lifts, the pools, the gym, and the car park. We would request again in a heartbeat.









Hope this helps !

Cheers,
Sally


----------



## wdrl

emum said:


> Hope this helps !
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally



Yes, it helps!  Although Villa #508 is classified as a Pool View, it looks like it has a great view of the ocean.


----------



## TagsMissy

We were in 857 and it was indeed an Island View studio. I'll post some pictures hopefully this weekend.

I wish we had been higher, I was going to ask at check in  but I just wanted to get into our room at that point. We were not in our room all that much and there's so many lovely seating areas through the resort that we didn't mind the island view, especially since it meant being able to take a longer trip though part of us wish we spent a few more points for pool view -- there's always next time, right?


----------



## oktracy

emum- What a gorgeous view!! Looks like 5th floor pool view is the way to go!!!


----------



## wipedaler

Here is the view (4-photo panorama) from the patio of room 1007. The shoreline in the distance is 'west' and the Marriott tower is ~ 'southwest'. This was taken early evening, thus the dim exposure.

The sliding doors are angled toward the shore. Guest parking is visible at far right. The road on this side serves the entrance for Marriott, a small public parking lot between JWM and Aulani, and DIS employees make the U-turn to enter the lower (employee) parking levels. The edge of the lagoon is visible at the far left, just below middle.


----------



## wdrl

wipedaler said:


> Here is the view (4-photo panorama) from the patio of room 1007.



Thanks for posting your photo.  Is Villa 1007 a Studio or a One-Bedroom?

P.S - Welcome to the disboards!


----------



## wipedaler

wdrl said:


> Is Villa 1007 a Studio or a One-Bedroom?



Villa 1007 is a one-bedroom unit, with a lock-off door to the adjacent unit.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *wipedaler*, we now know the location of the studios and the one-bedroom villas for all of the lock-off two-bedrooms villas in Aulani's Phase 1 and Phase 2.  I have updated the charts in Post #1 to show how the lock-offs are configured.

Thanks to everyone who has shared their photos!


----------



## wipedaler

Forgot to mention this: During our stay, the DVC gang was giving tours of 1006, right across the hall. I can only suspect that they were showing a _2-bedrooom layout_, with a spectacular view of the central area (pools, river, volcano).


----------



## cjsbmiller

Thanks for posting all the great pictures, but now i have a question.  The beach area looks ok size wise, but the "lagoon" ocean swimming area looks really small.  Can you go out into other areas or do you have to remain within the confines of the protected lagoon area?


----------



## mouseaider

cjsbmiller said:


> Thanks for posting all the great pictures, but now i have a question.  The beach area looks ok size wise, but the "lagoon" ocean swimming area looks really small.  Can you go out into other areas or do you have to remain within the confines of the protected lagoon area?


The swim area is not really small at all. But, there are four lagoons available for use. Turn left after you walk down the stairs out of Aulani and keep walking all the way to the marina and you might just see the Black Pearl. Yes..... THE Black Pearl is in dry dock at the Ko Olina Marina.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




It can be dangerous to swim out in the ocean because of strong currents so you had better be a strong swimmer with a swim buddy if you try that. I am a strong swimmer but I wouldn't try it.


----------



## taaren

cjsbmiller said:


> Thanks for posting all the great pictures, but now i have a question.  The beach area looks ok size wise, but the "lagoon" ocean swimming area looks really small.  Can you go out into other areas or do you have to remain within the confines of the protected lagoon area?



You can go out of the lagoon area, just be aware that there are tides, including potential riptides and undertows to deal with. If you're used to swimming in the Caribbean, the Pacific is much rougher and more "natural" (you probably already knew this, but the word Pacific is one of history's greatest misnomers). If you're  a strong swimmer you should be fine, just if you're feeling tired head back into the lagoons.


----------



## TagsMissy

TagsMissy said:


> We were in 857 and it was indeed an Island View studio. I'll post some pictures hopefully this weekend.



as promised... these are from my waterproof camera so not the best quality. I'll need to check the SLR when I get a chance

Couple beach views















Room View


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, TagsMissy, for posting your photos.  

Your villa (857) is just one floor above the Standard View villas in the Ewa Building.  Now that you have stayed in an Island View villa, do you think you'll upgrade to a Pool View or Ocean View for your next stay at Aulani?  Or will you try and save even more points and book a Standard View instead?


----------



## Mrbruin2k

How hard to you think it will be to book a studio for New Year's from Dec 30th for a week?  Hoping we can squeeze into a studio as it will be me and DW along with DD's 7,5,2 years old.


----------



## TagsMissy

wdrl said:


> Thanks, TagsMissy, for posting your photos.
> 
> Your villa (857) is just one floor above the Standard View villas in the Ewa Building.  Now that you have stayed in an Island View villa, do you think you'll upgrade to a Pool View or Ocean View for your next stay at Aulani?  Or will you try and save even more points and book a Standard View instead?



to be honest we aren't in our room a lot. pool view vs island view will depend on wdw plans we have.


----------



## aymekae

Thanks for the list! I have PV studio booked for this November for 9 nights. I requested the 5th floor, and it looks like there are only 4 options for a 5th floor, PV studio. That's okay with me, since I would still be happy with 1st floor, too, and anything in between.


----------



## wdrl

Someone asked whether I have the layout for the Aulani hotel rooms.  No, I don't.  I only have information about the Aulani DVC Vacation Homes.

If anyone wants to post photos of the views from their hotel room, please do so.  If you do, please let us know the room number and the view category.  I can maintain a separate list for the hotel rooms.

Just a reminder for anyone who visits Aulani:  Please share your photos of your DVC Villa and views.  Its greatly appreciated!


----------



## wdrl

Disboard member *Izzy* recently stayed at Aulani in villa #204.  Its a Pool View Studio in the Waianae Building.  Here is what Izzy said about her villa and some photos from villa #204:

_The room was very quiet at night.  It was kind of noisy during the day because of the kid's water play area and subsquent toddler squealing, loud fountains, and a large bucket emitting a loud horn/whistle about every 10 minutes when it was full and getting ready to drop water.  Let's just say that it was loud enough that I couldn't use my cell phone on the balcony during the day.  The good news is that they don't open that area until 9 a.m. and it closes at 6 p.m.  Also, I didn't notice the noise so much during the day if I kept the balcony door closed.  It does a pretty good job of blocking the noise.

Looking straight off my balcony:






Looking towards the left off of my balcony (towards the lobby)






Looking to the right off of my balcony (towards the ocean - which you can just get a peekaboo view of)




_

Thanks to *Izzy *for sharing her photos!


----------



## Anek0618

We stayed at Aulani over Easter and were in one bedroom island gardens view, #207 in the Waianae Building. My husband much prefers a lower floor and I ended up thrilled with the room. It overlooked the spa garden and was very quiet. In the evening we would sit out on the balcony and enjoy the lovely music that plays all over the resort. We are returning next Easter and I am going to request a room near the same location. We are actually hoping to get a ground floor unit in this area! I will see if we have any pictures of the view and post them.


----------



## wdrl

Anek0618 said:


> We stayed at Aulani over Easter and were in one bedroom island gardens view, #207 in the Waianae Building. My husband much prefers a lower floor and I ended up thrilled with the room. It overlooked the spa garden and was very quiet. In the evening we would sit out on the balcony and enjoy the lovely music that plays all over the resort. We are returning next Easter and I am going to request a room near the same location. We are actually hoping to get a ground floor unit in this area! I will see if we have any pictures of the view and post them.



Thanks for posting!  Looking forward to seeing photos of your villa.  We don't have many Island View villas on our list.


----------



## wdrl

My sister and her family just checked into Aulani this afternoon.  They are in villa #1152, a one-bedroom villa on the 11th floor of the Ewa Building.  She just emailed me a photo of her view:






My sister mentioned that Aulani no longer has the cabanas by the main pool.  A CM said they were owned and/or operated by a third party and that they were taken out just recently.

My sister and family have just started exploring the resort, but my sister says the parts they have seen look simply beautiful.


----------



## ACDSNY

Now that's a wonderful view!


----------



## donmil723

We stayed in an island view studio last week.  It was #1655--on the 16th floor in the Ewa building.  Our DD and her DH stayed in #1657 which was a studio right next door.  Both were lockoff studios and were adjacent to each other but not connecting. 

This is the view to the left off our balcony:





This is the view straight ahead:





This is the view to the right off our balcony:





Not the best views but we weren't really in the room that much!  Just down the hall by the elevator there was a great view of the pool area and ocean.  Unfortunately, my pictures didn't turn out as great as the view really was in person.


----------



## NC State Tigger

We hope to travel to Aulani in 2013 probably before phase 3 opens.

I will be traveling with DH and adult DD and her DH and daughter.  Also traveling would be adult DS and a friend.  I would like to get a 2 bedroom villa for DH, myself and DD and family.  Would need additional studio for DS and friend.  

My question is ---should I request a dedicated or lock-off 2 bedroom villa?  I will request 2 bedroom and studio be "close" to each other.  Would booking a lock-off 2 bedroom give me a better chance of getting units near each other?
What building to request?

TIA


----------



## wdrl

NC State Tigger said:


> We hope to travel to Aulani in 2013 probably before phase 3 opens.
> 
> I will be traveling with DH and adult DD and her DH and daughter.  Also traveling would be adult DS and a friend.  I would like to get a 2 bedroom villa for DH, myself and DD and family.  Would need additional studio for DS and friend.
> 
> My question is ---should I request a dedicated or lock-off 2 bedroom villa?  I will request 2 bedroom and studio be "close" to each other.  Would booking a lock-off 2 bedroom give me a better chance of getting units near each other?
> What building to request?
> 
> TIA



There are advantages to both the dedicated and the lock-off configurations.  With the dedicated, the second bedroom has two beds.  You and your DH could take the master bedroom and your adult DD, her DH and their daughter could share the second bedroom.  If you booked a lock-off, then there would be only one bed and a sleeper sofa in the second bedroom.  Someone would have to sleep on the sleeper sofa.  An advantage to the lock-off is that the second bedroom would have a kitchenette with mini refrigerator and microwave, as well as its own door to the outside hallway.  Your traveling companions could enter and exit the villa without having to go through the living room.

When you book your accommodations, be sure to tell MS that you are traveling together and that you want the villas close to each other.  I'm not sure whether the Ewa Building or the Waianae Building would improve your chances of getting near each other, although there are more vacation homes in the latter than the former.  A lot depends on what type of view category you book.  If you book an Ocean View 2BR and an Island View Studio, you could be right across the hall from each other.

Good luck on getting what you want!


----------



## NC State Tigger

wdrl said:


> A lot depends on what type of view category you book.  If you book an Ocean View 2BR and an Island View Studio, you could be right across the hall from each other.
> 
> Good luck on getting what you want!



Guess I should have stated that I am thinking we would book a pool view for both 2 bedroom and studio.


----------



## wdrl

NC State Tigger said:


> Guess I should have stated that I am thinking we would book a pool view for both 2 bedroom and studio.



That simplifies matters somewhat.  As the charts in Post #1 show, there is only one dedicated two-bedroom villa with a Pool View in the Ewa Building.  Thus, I would think your chances of getting both a dedicated and a studio in the Ewa Building are slim.  If you want a dedicated and a studio close by, then your odds improve if you ask for the Waianae Building.

I've read reports from Aulani guests who say that its easy to get almost anywhere at Aulani in no time at all.  Even if your villa and the studio end up in different buildings, it might not be that much of an inconvenience.

My wife and I have a Pool View Studio booked for our trip in September.  We requested the Ewa Building just because we are hoping to be above the ground floor.  However, someone on this thread reported they were on the ground floor and really liked the location.  Frankly, I'll take any villa once we are at Aulani!


----------



## Hunnypaw

Great photos and good information.  We will be staying in a island-side view studio in July.  This helps set our expectations.


----------



## ckdipp

We have less than a month until we check at at Aulani. I'm getting quite excited!!  So glad I popped into this thread today. All the info and pics have really gotten me pumped for our upcoming vacation.

We are traveling from the east coast (PA & VA). Traveling from PA will be myself, DH, and our 3 DS's. Traveling from VA will be my cousin, her DH and their 2 DS's.  We have booked a dedicated 2BR and a studio ocean view. I didn't have all the info from this thread when we made our ressies, so we have not requested a particular floor or building.

With all that we want to squeeze into our week in paradise, I don't think we'll spend much time in the room anyway. So I think I'll be happy with any villa!!

Just can't wait to get there!


----------



## wdrl

donmil723 said:


> We stayed in an island view studio last week.  It was #1655--on the 16th floor in the Ewa building.  Our DD and her DH stayed in #1657 which was a studio right next door.  Both were lockoff studios and were adjacent to each other but not connecting.



Thanks, *donmil723*, for sharing your photos!  I added your villa to the list in Post #1.

I hope this thread is of use to those planning a trip to Aulani.  *Hunnypaw* and *ckdipp*, please post back after your trips and let us know about your views!


----------



## bfrosty

Looking Left - The room is located at the end of the hall (last unit) and a very short walk to the elevators (~225ft)





Looking straight out (You can see Diamond Head Crater with your eye, see pic below)





Zooming straight out, Diamond Head is to the right of that building.





Looking right (Balcony and Other part of resort)


----------



## mdsd8700

Well certainly not the amazing view that wdrl's sister had from room 1152.  However we were 7 floors below in 452 in 1 bedroom pool view (could just see the ocean in the distance between the trees) but we thought the room was awesome and we loved it.  We were close to the nightly entertainment and each evening we could open our doors and be serenaded.  It was wonderful.

Sorry, I couldn't make them smaller.  I tried but no luck. Just couldn't figure it out.

This is directly looking out and down from our window:






This is looking out toward the ocean and zoomed in. The ocean didn't look as close, but you could see it between the trees.






Looking left a bit:






Looking to the right, where the nightly entertainment played:


----------



## ennisb

We stayed in Waianae Building room 910 which is a studio ocean view. I didn't zoom much with these to get close to what your eye will see.  A bit of zoom and that last shot looks just amazing. I have more shots of the resort if you want to see something drop me a note and I'll see if I have one to share.

Looking left toward EWA





Looking straight ahead





Looking right towards the ocean


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for adding your photos to the thread!  My wife is beginning to wonder if we should have booked an ocean view studio instead of the pool view that did.

One question:  Was your balcony angled so that it was facing toward the ocean?


----------



## hjgaus

Beenhere  here since Saturday june 16th.  At first they tried to pass off room 1113(11th floor) as ocean view but I would not have any of it! Went to front desk asap and told them a quarter of ocean view w/Marriott. Parking structure is NOT what we are using our precious DVC points on so they switched us immediately to the 6th floor room 612 overlooking lazy river & kids water playground while sstanding@ balconies looking to your right IS OCEAN /LAGOON VIEW! You can hear kids on a busyday but it's worth it for the view! Sorry I don't know how to add pictures here but trust me, this is a good and peaceful view


----------



## ennisb

wdrl said:


> Thanks for adding your photos to the thread!  My wife is beginning to wonder if we should have booked an ocean view studio instead of the pool view that did.
> 
> One question:  Was your balcony angled so that it was facing toward the ocean?



Yes the balcony was angled facing the last view. Not exactly as pictured but easy to see the pool, lagoon, and ocean.


----------



## wdrl

hjgaus said:


> Beenhere  here since Saturday june 16th.  At first they tried to pass off room 1113(11th floor) as ocean view but I would not have any of it! Went to front desk asap and told them a quarter of ocean view w/Marriott. Parking structure is NOT what we are using our precious DVC points on so they switched us immediately to the 6th floor room 612 overlooking lazy river & kids water playground while sstanding@ balconies looking to your right IS OCEAN /LAGOON VIEW! You can hear kids on a busyday but it's worth it for the view! Sorry I don't know how to add pictures here but trust me, this is a good and peaceful view



Here is a photo of *hjgaus*' view from Aulani villa 612, an Ocean View one-bedroom villa in the Waianae Building.  Thanks for letting me add it to the thread.


----------



## kerickson

Just returned from an 8 night stay at Aulani.  What a wonderful resort!!
Thought I'd post my picks of our Island View room.  2BR Lockoff, Island View.  Rooms 507(1BR) and 505(studio) in the Waianae Tower.
I booked IV as I didn't want to pay the points for Ocean View and thought Pool View could be noisy.  I was very happy with our view.  Had a bit of the resort, ocean and quiet pool!  There was a wedding reception at the quiet pool our first night.  We kept the sliding door open to hear the music, very romantic!





Looking to the left





Center view





Looking to the right





Mountains in the distance





unexpected peak at the ocean!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *kerickson*, *steelers1933*, and all the others for sharing their photos on this thread!  I've updated the list in Post #1 to show links to all the photos.


----------



## wdrl

For those interested, I've added another map of the Aulani resort to Post #1.


----------



## Psychodisney

We were in a dedicated 2BR, 1008, ocean view.  Loved the view.  Totally worth the points IMHO!


----------



## wdrl

Psychodisney said:


> We were in a dedicated 2BR, 1008, pool view.  Loved the view.  Totally worth the points IMHO!



Thanks for posting, *Psychodisney*!  Did you really mean to say that Villa #1008 is classified as a Pool View?  I would have expected it to be classified as Ocean View.  That would be a fantastic view for just a Pool View Villa!!


----------



## Psychodisney

Oops!  You're right....ocean view!


----------



## Hunnypaw

Psychodisney -  Cool view!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Great information here.  Thanks!


----------



## ckdipp

Psychodisney said:


> We were in a dedicated 2BR, 1008, ocean view.  Loved the view.  Totally worth the points IMHO!




Holy ukulele!  That is an amazing view.  You hit the jack pot!!!


----------



## Brancaneve

2 Bedroom Villa in the Ewa Tower.  The view to the left is of the mountains which we found very peaceful and quiet. We spent so much time at the beach and pool that it was nice to see something different.


----------



## ACDSNY

Which category is 551?

I hope you had a great time!


----------



## wdrl

Brancaneve said:


> 2 Bedroom Villa in the Ewa Tower.  The view to the left is of the mountains which we found very peaceful and quiet. We spent so much time at the beach and pool that it was nice to see something different.



Thanks for posting your photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1 of this thread.

Was the courtyard that was shown in one of your photos ever used for anything while you were there?



ACDSNY said:


> Which category is 551?



According to my chart, Aulani #551 is a Standard View Two-bedroom dedicated villa.


----------



## Brancaneve

wdrl said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting your photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1 of this thread.
> 
> Was the courtyard that was shown in one of your photos ever used for anything while you were there?
> 
> According to my chart, Aulani #551 is a Standard View Two-bedroom dedicated villa.



I never saw the courtyard being used but imagine that it is used for conferences. The building adjacent to the courtyard had a digital screen that i imagine is used to announce meetings and such. It was always very quiet


----------



## OurDogCisco

Finally found your thread.   We were in room 913 in phase 2 building.  The view was considered ocean view.   






It might have had an sunset view but we were never in the room so, I don't know for 100% sure.

The room was noisy at  night.  We like to sleep with the slider open so we can get fresh air but it was too noisy.  The hotel next door had all kinds of deliveries and the trucks backing up and the beeping sound would start.  One night I heard a dog barking.  Anyways, I'm not sure I'd pick an ocean view again and risk getting this view again.  I might be happier with a pool view.  The resort is actually set back from the ocean/beach quite a bit.  I did trade in at 7 months so, I was still happy we got this room.

Here are some more pictures:

Since we were in a corner the balcony was smallish:  






Looking down at the spa:






The rest of my pictures are here:

http://travel.webshots.com/album/583162331pfYVaU


----------



## peacefrogdog

Psychodisney said:


> We were in a dedicated 2BR, 1008, ocean view.  Loved the view.  Totally worth the points IMHO!




Looking to book this upcoming Monday for March 2013. Would love to get an ocean view like this.

What would be the best way to put in a request for something similar? Ask for something in the Waianae Building, even numbered room?


----------



## peacefrogdog

Trying to get a sense of what the ocean view rooms will look like for the Phase 3 building.

I get a sense of what the rooms facing the pool area will have as a view. One thing I can't tell is what some of the ocean view rooms will face in:

The Phase 3 building, short wing (facing the ocean) - specifically what is next to the buildling on the East side?
The Phase 3 building, long wing (facing AWAY from the pool) - there looks to be  a handful of ocean view rooms. I assume they would be closest to the beach...?

So on the east side of Aulani, what is the view like towards the ocean?


----------



## wdrl

OurDogCisco said:


> We were in room 913 in phase 2 building.  The view was considered ocean view.



Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## wdrl

peacefrogdog said:


> Trying to get a sense of what the ocean view rooms will look like for the Phase 3 building.
> 
> I get a sense of what the rooms facing the pool area will have as a view. One thing I can't tell is what some of the ocean view rooms will face in:
> 
> The Phase 3 building, short wing (facing the ocean) - specifically what is next to the buildling on the East side?
> The Phase 3 building, long wing (facing AWAY from the pool) - there looks to be  a handful of ocean view rooms. I assume they would be closest to the beach...?
> 
> So on the east side of Aulani, what is the view like towards the ocean?



I'll be at Aulani in mid-September.  I've added your questions to my list and I'll post back.  Hopefully, someone will answer your questions before then.


----------



## taaren

peacefrogdog said:


> Trying to get a sense of what the ocean view rooms will look like for the Phase 3 building.
> 
> I get a sense of what the rooms facing the pool area will have as a view. One thing I can't tell is what some of the ocean view rooms will face in:
> 
> The Phase 3 building, short wing (facing the ocean) - specifically what is next to the buildling on the East side?
> The Phase 3 building, long wing (facing AWAY from the pool) - there looks to be  a handful of ocean view rooms. I assume they would be closest to the beach...?
> 
> So on the east side of Aulani, what is the view like towards the ocean?


To the East of Aulani currently is an empty lot, waiting to be sold by the developers of the Ko'olina resort. At the moment, you will have a view of a dirt patch if you look down, if you look forward it will be an uninterrupted ocean view. (I think you can see this by looking at Google Earth, just type in Aulani's address and click and drag.)
Once that property gets sold and developed, it may end up being similar to the Ocean Views on the West side and have a hotel in the way, just like the Ihilani is. It really will depend on what whoever develops it decides to build. This may also take some time, as similarly to the Kaanapali area on Maui took about 20 years to sell all the lots to various hoteliers, much of the Ko'olina properties have been up for sale for awhile and not a tremendous deal of developing of more hospitality structures in Hawaii has been happening lately, and what there has been is all timeshare for the last several years.


----------



## ckdipp

We were there mid July I'm finally getting to post our view photo.  We had a 2BR dedicated (Room 808) and a studio 804. Both were classified as Ocean View.

Here is a view toward the ocean from Rm 808 in the late afternoon:





Here is a panorama that I did of the view from the living room of 808 late afternoon:






Here is view from Rm 804 in the morning:





We loved our room!!  It was noisy from the time the kids play pool area opened in the morning (10am??)  until when it shut down at night (6pm?). But during those times we were mostly out and about. At night it was peaceful enough to sleep with the slider open and listen to the ocean.


----------



## bmeninga

Thank you so much!!!--can't waitfor our oct.trip!!!


----------



## izzy

OurDogCisco said:


> Finally found your thread.   We were in room 913 in phase 2 building.  The view was considered ocean view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have had an sunset view but we were never in the room so, I don't know for 100% sure.
> 
> The room was noisy at  night.  We like to sleep with the slider open so we can get fresh air but it was too noisy.  The hotel next door had all kinds of deliveries and the trucks backing up and the beeping sound would start.  One night I heard a dog barking.  Anyways, I'm not sure I'd pick an ocean view again and risk getting this view again.  I might be happier with a pool view.  The resort is actually set back from the ocean/beach quite a bit.  I did trade in at 7 months so, I was still happy we got this room.
> 
> Here are some more pictures:
> 
> Since we were in a corner the balcony was smallish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking down at the spa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of my pictures are here:
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/album/583162331pfYVaU



Wow, that would tick me off to no end to pay the points for an ocean view and get this room!  I have to think that at some point in the future they are going to have to redo the points charts to account for rooms that have views like this.


----------



## ramkam

Here is the view from Villa 453 taken the first week of July 2012.

Left





Center





Right





There was only one event in the courtyard below during the eight nights we were at the resort. It was interesting to sit on the balcony and watch the party one floor below.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *ckdipp* and *ramkam* for sharing your photos!  I've added your villas to the list of links I maintain in Post #1.

My wife and I will be at Aulani in another 40 days, so we'll finally be able to post some of our own photos to this thread.  Aulani will be undergoing some renovations during our stay that might disrupt some of the amenities at the resort.  DVC is being proactive about the potential disruptions and informed us it is crediting two nights worth of points to our account.  I'll be posting a trip report and will take photos of the renovations.


----------



## parrotheadlois

izzy said:


> Wow, that would tick me off to no end to pay the points for an ocean view and get this room!  I have to think that at some point in the future they are going to have to redo the points charts to account for rooms that have views like this.



I agree.  I guess it meets the technical "view of the ocean"  but it seems more like a view of the hotel next door.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

wdrl said:


> Thanks to *ckdipp* and *ramkam* for sharing your photos!  I've added your villas to the list of links I maintain in Post #1.
> 
> My wife and I will be at Aulani in another 40 days, so we'll finally be able to post some of our own photos to this thread.  Aulani will be undergoing some renovations during our stay that might disrupt some of the amenities at the resort.  DVC is being proactive about the potential disruptions and informed us it is crediting two nights worth of points to our account.  I'll be posting a trip report and will take photos of the renovations.



How far in advance did they inform you of the point credit? That does seem to me to go a long way toward good guest relations. I am staying there in December and I got a letter and an email about the construction, but not about points.


----------



## ACDSNY

Silly Little Pixie said:


> How far in advance did they inform you of the point credit? That does seem to me to go a long way toward good guest relations. I am staying there in December and I got a letter and an email about the construction, but not about points.


 
We're also staying in Dec and received the mailing about construction, no mention about points though.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

ACDSNY said:


> We're also staying in Dec and received the mailing about construction, no mention about points though.



maybe they are holding off on that for later December folks, hoping it will be done?  We are there Dec. 14-21.


----------



## wdrl

Silly Little Pixie said:


> How far in advance did they inform you of the point credit? That does seem to me to go a long way toward good guest relations. I am staying there in December and I got a letter and an email about the construction, but not about points.



We received the email from DVC about the 2-night point credit on Friday, August 3, 2012.  Earlier, on July 26th, we received an email informing us of the renovations being done during our stay.


----------



## ckdipp

wdrl said:


> Thanks to *ckdipp* and *ramkam* for sharing your photos!  I've added your villas to the list of links I maintain in Post #1.
> 
> My wife and I will be at Aulani in another 40 days, so we'll finally be able to post some of our own photos to this thread.  Aulani will be undergoing some renovations during our stay that might disrupt some of the amenities at the resort.  DVC is being proactive about the potential disruptions and informed us it is crediting two nights worth of points to our account.  I'll be posting a trip report and will take photos of the renovations.



I was reading about this in another thread. They are also crediting hotel stays 2 nights of cost as well.

Anxious to hear what they are renovating.


----------



## ckdipp

BTW - I forgot to mention that Villa 808 is a 2 bedroom dedicated and is Wheelchair accessible.


----------



## wdrl

ckdipp said:


> Anxious to hear what they are renovating.



Here is the text of the email we received about the upcoming renovations at Aulani:  http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/news/2019-more-info-on-aulani-expansion



ckdipp said:


> BTW - I forgot to mention that Villa 808 is a 2 bedroom dedicated and is Wheelchair accessible.



Thanks for letting me know.  I have added a notation to the list in Post #1.


----------



## ACDSNY

Silly Little Pixie said:


> maybe they are holding off on that for later December folks, hoping it will be done?  We are there Dec. 14-21.


 
We'll miss you by a day...Dec 8th - 13th.



wdrl said:


> Here is the text of the email we received about the upcoming renovations at Aulani: http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/news/2019-more-info-on-aulani-expansion


 
This is the information we received through the mail.  I haven't seen any emails yet.


----------



## OurDogCisco

izzy said:


> Wow, that would tick me off to no end to pay the points for an ocean view and get this room!  I have to think that at some point in the future they are going to have to redo the points charts to account for rooms that have views like this.





parrotheadlois said:


> I agree.  I guess it meets the technical "view of the ocean"  but it seems more like a view of the hotel next door.



Yes, the view wasn't the best but I can't say I'm surprised.  I own two other timeshares in Hawaii: one in Maui and in Kauai.  Both have the same definition of an ocean view.  In fact for the one in Kauai I bought island view because of it.  But I still wish I bought ocean view.  Both of the resorts that I own at have ocean views that are overlooking a public beach parking lot.  I can see both sides of the coin because if it was clear view of the ocean then, it would really be ocean front view.  Maybe they should call this a less desirable ocean view and change the points for the front of the resort buildings to ocean front.  And, then, change the ocean view rooms facting the pool higher points too.

Oceanfront for the rooms in the front of the resort that over look the beach.

A-Ocean view for those rooms over looking the pool area
B-Ocean view for those rooms over looking the hotels.

I did find this resort to be VERY big.  The room views are going to be pretty bad.  I was really surprised to learn that many of the hotel rooms don't have great views either.


----------



## saintstickets

Silly Little Pixie said:


> How far in advance did they inform you of the point credit? That does seem to me to go a long way toward good guest relations. I am staying there in December and I got a letter and an email about the construction, but not about points.





ACDSNY said:


> We're also staying in Dec and received the mailing about construction, no mention about points though.



I called MS asking about the point credit and was told that they are sending out the point credit notices in batches.  I would imagine those batches are date sensitive.  I would guess those with December reservations will receive the notice sometime before mid-October.


----------



## DisneyBelle99

When I posted this on Facebook back in February, I added
"Is this Heaven?" "No, it's Hawaii!"
Not a bad place to escape from NY in winter.

Just getting the hang of this Photobucket thing, hope this works.

Room is 1612


----------



## wdrl

DisneyBelle99 said:


>



Thanks for posting your photo!

I'm confused, though.  Are you sure your villa number was 1601?  I didn't think there was a villa numbered 1601.  Could you have been in 1612?

O might need to change my chart in Post #1 if you actually had villa 1601!


----------



## DisneyBelle99

Yes, I went back to my saved email from Aulani, it was 1612


----------



## wdrl

DisneyBelle99 said:


> Yes, I went back to my saved email from Aulani, it was 1612



Thanks for letting me know.  I was afraid I'd have to redo my layout charts!!! I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

By the way, you had a great view!


----------



## parrotheadlois

This is beautiful. We're going in March, starting off in an "ocean view" studio then switching over to a 1BR standard view.   I'd be really happy if I have a view like this!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Here is the view from the pool view deluxe studio #504






Towards the ocean:






looking straight ahead and down:





looking back towards the lobby:


----------



## spleen

So this technically isn't a villa but might be interesting from another perspective.  Tried getting into Aulani on DVC points but got shut out - no openings found and nothing came through on the wait list for us.  We went with our backup position, a booked reservation for a hotel room at Aulani.  This is the view from room 947, partial ocean view, in the Waianae building (last room at the end of the hallway, closest to the front of the hotel).  Hope this helps somebody!

Looking straight out from the balcony:





Looking to the right from the balcony:


----------



## wdrl

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is the view from the pool view deluxe studio #504



Thanks, *Cinderpamela*, for sharing your photos.  In just 33 days we'll be checking into a Pool View Studio and I keep wondering which villa we will get.



spleen said:


> So this technically isn't a villa but might be interesting from another perspective.  Tried getting into Aulani on DVC points but got shut out - no openings found and nothing came through on the wait list for us.  We went with our backup position, a booked reservation for a hotel room at Aulani.  This is the view from room 947, partial ocean view, in the Waianae building (last room at the end of the hallway, closest to the front of the hotel).  Hope this helps somebody!



Thanks, *Spleen*! It looks like a great view.  Is room 947 officially classified as "partial ocean view?" 

I've thought about expanding my Aulani layout charts to include the hotel side of the resort.  But unlike the DVC villas (which are all listed in the Aulani Master Declaration) I have yet to see a layout for the hotel rooms.  And besides, just tracking the DVC villas is keeping me busy enough.


----------



## spleen

wdrl said:
			
		

> Thanks, Spleen! It looks like a great view.  Is room 947 officially classified as "partial ocean view?"
> 
> I've thought about expanding my Aulani layout charts to include the hotel side of the resort.  But unlike the DVC villas (which are all listed in the Aulani Master Declaration) I have yet to see a layout for the hotel rooms.  And besides, just tracking the DVC villas is keeping me busy enough.



We were told by the front desk that it was a partial ocean view.   Seemed fair enough based on the view that we had ... I know some places that would have classified it as an ocean view, not a partial.   Had a great short stay in it but did miss our villa setup, especially the microwave!


----------



## mkburme

Here are some pictures of Room#1252 1 bed ocean view

View to left



View straight 




View to right (hotel rooms on far right section)




View looking down


----------



## wdrl

mkburme said:


> Here are some pictures of Room#1252 1 bed ocean view



Great photos, mkburme!  I have to ask:  Do you really think the Ocean View was worth it????


----------



## mrsxsparrow

We just got back from a week-long stay in a one-bedroom pool view villa. I requested the highest floor possible and far away from the lobby in hopes of a glimpse of ocean and ended up in room 458.





Looking straight towards the other tower.





This was a corner room and if you stood at the end of the balcony and looked slightly left you could juuuuust make out the dark blue water of the ocean. It was slightly easier to see in person but not by much.





Looking down, an entrance to the lazy river.





Looking down and to the right. You could see the balcony off the lobby as well as where the band played at night. It was nice hearing the music but if you shut the sliding door you couldn't really hear it anymore.






Overall we really liked this location. It was on the end of the building and the room closest to the elevators. Pool access was super easy... Just down the elevators and over a bridge. We liked listening to the music at night. The area below us was also used as a character photo location so we got to see most of the characters at one point or another. And it wasn't very noisy during the day, like the other tower (closer to the kid's water area) might be.


----------



## ACDSNY

All these lovely pool view photos are making me want to use the 2 night credit points to upgrade from a standard to pool view in Dec.  Oh decisions decisions.


----------



## mkburme

wdrl said:


> Great photos, mkburme!  I have to ask:  Do you really think the Ocean View was worth it????



I would say it was worth it. The sunset views were wonderful!
We knew that we probably wouldn't be back for awhile so we used the extra points with no regrets!


----------



## wdrl

Bumping this thread to remind readers that they can post their Aulani views on this thread.  My wife and I will be at Aulani beginning September 15, about the time that the construction/renovations are scheduled to begin.  We'll post photos of our villa as well as any signs of construction that we see.


----------



## parrotheadlois

We're going in early March and are watching this thread with interest to see how construction progresses.  Thanks for bumping!


----------



## Cinderpamela

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *Cinderpamela*, for sharing your photos.  In just 33 days we'll be checking into a Pool View Studio and I keep wondering which villa we will get.



We put in a request for 5th floor, when we arrived at check in they said they had a 1st floor available right away, but if I was willing to wait the 5th floor request could be granted.... I told them that I was for sure willing to wait! So definitely request 5th floor, it was a really nice view!


----------



## eva

izzy said:


> Wow, that would tick me off to no end to pay the points for an ocean view and get this room!  I have to think that at some point in the future they are going to have to redo the points charts to account for rooms that have views like this.



Totally agree. I am so frustrated trying to decide between an ocean view or pool view. I want one of those great ocean views from the inside courtyard area, not an obscure view of a building with the ocean way in the distant. I would be ticked too.


----------



## pilot04

We stayed in room 1612 at Aulani last week.  It was an excellent 1BR ocean view villa with awesome views.  Glad we decided on ocean view as kids really loved it especially on the top floor.

View of ocean:





View looking down:





View looking forward:





Door:


----------



## Dizney73

Enjoying everyone's posts.  Planning to do Aulani in summer 2014 or 2015.  I was planning on booking an island view...but seeing everyone's pool and ocean view pictures are making me rethink.  Can't wait to see more room views!  I love planning...it is half the fun of the trip!


----------



## parrotheadlois

We're going in March - doing 8 nights in a studio, ocean view, then for the last 3 nights, switching over to a 1BR standard view (not sure what we'll be viewing, but the 1BR will be nice).


----------



## adamak

What is the highest floor for a 1 bedroom standard view?  And which building should I request?  
I''d rather stretch my points for more Hawaii vacations in the future.  We've been to HNL 4 times now and didn't care that much about views from the room (cause I can just take the elevator down to enjoy it).


----------



## wdrl

adamak said:


> What is the highest floor for a 1 bedroom standard view?  And which building should I request?
> I''d rather stretch my points for more Hawaii vacations in the future.  We've been to HNL 4 times now and didn't care that much about views from the room (cause I can just take the elevator down to enjoy it).



The Standard View villas,which include some one-bedrooms, are on floors 4 through 7 in the Ewa Building and on floors 3 through 7 in the soon to be opened Phase 3 portion of the Ewa Building.

By the way, we just checked into Aulani this morning and are waiting for our room.  A DVC Guide said they expect the Phase 3 Building to open by January 2013.


----------



## oktracy

Hey wdrl,

Thanks for all of your hard work on this thread. I hope you are enjoying your trip. I will be following you on DVC News as well. We just left Aulani 6 days ago and I cannot wait to go back. Good luck with your room assignment. I am hoping for the best for you. You deserve it. I will post a picture of my room view when I can figure out how to do so. Enjoy!!


----------



## saintstickets

wdrl said:


> The Standard View villas,which include some one-bedrooms, are on floors 4 through 7 in the Ewa Building and on floors 3 through 7 in the soon to be opened Phase 3 portion of the Waianae Building.
> 
> By the way, we just checked into Aulani this morning and are waiting for our room.  A DVC Guide said they expect the Phase 3 Building to open by January 2013.



wdrl....we were told last week while at Aulani that Starlit Hui is being moved.  If you can, see if the new location for Starlit Hui is the grassy area between Ewa and the valet parking.  It would be nice to watch this from your balcony of the Standard/Island view rooms.


----------



## wdrl

saintstickets said:


> wdrl....we were told last week while at Aulani that Starlit Hui is being moved.  If you can, see if the new location for Starlit Hui is the grassy area between Ewa and the valet parking.  It would be nice to watch this from your balcony of the Standard/Island view rooms.



I'll find out and report back later.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Has anyone stayed in a room that was HA accessible? We booked a 2 bedroom lockoff for December, and the studio is supposed to be accessible...pool view. When I called Aulani about this a few months ago, they said the pool view HA rooms were on the 4th and 5th floor. Hoping someone has stayed in one- it might be that the studio just has bars on the tub, or a roll-in shower. Just wondering which studio it will be!


----------



## Beachbumpirates

wdrl said:


> The Standard View villas,which include some one-bedrooms, are on floors 4 through 7 in the Ewa Building and on floors 3 through 7 in the soon to be opened Phase 3 portion of the Waianae Building.
> 
> By the way, we just checked into Aulani this morning and are waiting for our room.  A DVC Guide said they expect the Phase 3 Building to open by January 2013.



Would love your opinion since you are currently there, please?  We are not DVC - booked thru AA Vacations for Oct 12 arrival.  AA has offered to move us to another property due to construction and cannot credit us the 2 nights currently being offered.  Would you stay with the construction you are currently seeing? Or let them move you to a Waikiki resort?  Thanks for your opinion and enjoy!  Mahalo!


----------



## wkrider

donmil723 said:


> We stayed in an island view studio last week.  It was #1655--on the 16th floor in the Ewa building.  Our DD and her DH stayed in #1657 which was a studio right next door.  Both were lockoff studios and were adjacent to each other but not connecting.
> 
> This is the view to the left off our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view straight ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view to the right off our balcony:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best views but we weren't really in the room that much!  Just down the hall by the elevator there was a great view of the pool area and ocean.  Unfortunately, my pictures didn't turn out as great as the view really was in person.



We just got back and I will use you view shots since you were right above us,,,we were in 1157.  Nice studio room, very quiet at night, close to elevator.  Like you we were not to concerned with the view since we were not in the room much either.  We did like seeing the sunrise over the cloud covered mountains though.


----------



## wdrl

saintstickets said:


> wdrl....we were told last week while at Aulani that Starlit Hui is being moved.  If you can, see if the new location for Starlit Hui is the grassy area between Ewa and the valet parking.  It would be nice to watch this from your balcony of the Standard/Island view rooms.



I talked to several CMs today about the relocation of the Starlit Hui.  It will be moved to the grassy area that is on the right side (Ewa side) of the resort.  This means that guests in the odd numbered villas xx71-xx87 in the long wing and even numbered villas xx60-xx68 in the short wing of the Phase 3 Building will see the Starlit Hui's new space.  However, I don't know how much of the stage you'll be able to see from the villas.  I might have an awning or covering over the stage.




Silly Little Pixie said:


> Has anyone stayed in a room that was HA accessible? We booked a 2 bedroom lockoff for December, and the studio is supposed to be accessible...pool view. When I called Aulani about this a few months ago, they said the pool view HA rooms were on the 4th and 5th floor. Hoping someone has stayed in one- it might be that the studio just has bars on the tub, or a roll-in shower. Just wondering which studio it will be!



I haven't found out yet, but I'll talk to some DVD CMs tomorrow and see if they know.  If not, I'll check with the Concierge to see if they know the location and configuration of the HA villas.


----------



## wdrl

Beachbumpirates said:


> Would love your opinion since you are currently there, please?  We are not DVC - booked thru AA Vacations for Oct 12 arrival.  AA has offered to move us to another property due to construction and cannot credit us the 2 nights currently being offered.  Would you stay with the construction you are currently seeing? Or let them move you to a Waikiki resort?  Thanks for your opinion and enjoy!  Mahalo!



This is a tough one to answer.  Right now, almost all of the construction is hardly noticeable because its currently confined to what use to be the outdoor seating area for the Makahiki Restaurant.  The work they are doing at that location isn't impacting much of anything -- other than taking Makahiki's outdoor seating out of commission until November.  Hardly any sounds or unsightly sights (pun intended).  We heard a jackhammer for a few minutes this morning near the pool, but that lasted just a few minutes and only impacted the very immediate area of 10-15 yards.

However, more construction projects will be commencing very soon.  By the time of your trip on October 12, the area surrounding the Wailana Leisure pool, the Makai Preserve, the Wailana Pool Bar, and the Makaloa Garden should all be undergoing a major transformation.  On this map, these are the areas in the lower left hand corner of the resort.






A CM told us that by next week they will be removing some of the landscaping that currently exists on the left side of the Waianae Building (marked in red as Phase 2 on the map).

Will this interfere with your enjoyment of Aulani?  Only you can tell for sure.  There will be many other things still in full operation and without restrictions, including the lazy river, the beach, the main pool, the many and varied Disney programs, etc.  

Like I said, its a tough question to answer.


----------



## wdrl

We are in Villa #304, a Pool View Studio in the Waianae Building. Its on the third floor, which is the same floor as the front desk, lobby, General Store, and other amenities. The villa is in great shape and was very clean when we arrived. We have a view of the Menehune Bridge and Water Play area, and the Rainbow Reef. I can even see a bit of the Pacific Ocean when I peek between the trees.

Aulani is laid out quite well. I don't think it takes more than 5 minutes to get anywhere on resort property.

By the way: The free wi-fi here at Aulani works great. We haven't had any difficulties accessing the wi-fi from the villa, common areas, or the pool.

Design on our villa's door:






The studio has lots of space. Since our villa's balcony is angled, the sofa is at an angle, too.











There are very few hidden Mickeys here in Aulani. In our villa, I have found only two. One is on the bed throw, and the other is the lamp on the desk.











Our view looking straight ahead toward the Ewa Building, which is not yet opened.






Looking to the right toward the ocean:






Looking left toward the Menehune Bridge and water play area:






Add me to the list of people that think Disney hit a home run with this resort!


----------



## Beachbumpirates

Thank you WDRL!  I appreciate your input, enjoy your stay!

Laurie


----------



## mouseaider

WDRL..... I'm glad it's all you thought it would be. 

Stop by my old studio and say "Hi"! Tell it I miss it!


----------



## wdrl

mouseaider said:


> WDRL..... I'm glad it's all you thought it would be.
> 
> Stop by my old studio and say "Hi"! Tell it I miss it!



Actually, I have sort of done that already.  We walk by villa #110 frequently and I've stopped a number of times to check out the view from "your" villa.  A couple of days ago I had a chance encounter with Mickey just a few steps away from your old patio.

My wife and I have a trip report here.  Follow along if you have time.


----------



## mouseaider

wdrl said:


> My wife and I have a trip report here.  Follow along if you have time.



Thanks.  Following you now!


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Wdrl, your view from 304 looks great! I'll be happy with my pool view if mine looks like that!


----------



## wdrl

When you are at Aulani, DVC offers tours of a three bedroom Grand Villa six days a week. The Grand Villa (#1001) is on the 10th Floor in the Waianae Building. As with all other Grand Villas, it is on the endcap of the building so the balcony faces the ocean.

Its extremely spacious and very nicely appointed. The balcony runs the entire length of the villa and we had a great view of the Pacific Ocean. The master bathroom has a TV display built into the mirror. I've never seen that before. That is not a reflected TV image in the mirror -- its the TV itself!






Here are some more photos of the interior of the Grand Villa:





















The GV doesn't have a separate laundry room. The stacked washer/dryer units are in a closet area:





￼
The main entrance to the GV:






￼

Each Aulani Grand Villa occupies a single floor, but has two doors. The second door opens to a large interior hallway which, for lack of a better term, I called a mud room. This would be a good way to enter the villa if you are coming back from the beach or pool and you don't want to track sand into the villa.

￼
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Views from the GV's balcony:

￼


----------



## drujaz

wdrl said:


> *When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.*
> ******



Our first day here and I have to say, this resort is just beautiful. Here's a view from room 1258 of the Ewa Tower.  This room is a One Bedroom Ocean View.


----------



## wdrl

drujaz said:


> Our first day here and I have to say, this resort is just beautiful. Here's a view from room 1258 of the Ewa Tower.  This room is a One Bedroom Ocean View.



Thanks for posting, *drujaz*!  I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay at Aulani.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

I talked to a CM at Aulani and she confirmed that none of the HA units (or 1 bedrooms attached to an HA studio) have the single sleeper in the living room...no trundle under the tv or sleeper chair. She said it is because then the unit is not wheelchair accessible, a wheelchair couldn't go around the trundle to access the balcony. I don't think the lack of the single in the living room is an issue for most people, but for some (like us) it is. Luckily, I called MS and was able to switch to a regular PV villa.   My FIL who has mobility issues can just use the shower in the master bedroom rather than the roll in shower. 

Aulani also does not have rollaways, but she said they could provide an air mattress if you need the extra bed in the HA room. The CM did confirm that the pool view HA units are on the 4th floor- so if you need one, you know it's a good view! 

Just good information to know!


----------



## wdrl

Villa #170/172 is part of Aulani's Phase 3 which is tentatively schedule to open in January 2013. As such, it is not yet available for guests to use. I don't know for sure which part of this vacation home is the one-bedroom villa and which part is the studio villa. However, if the layout of Phase 3 mirrors the layout of the already opened Phase 2, then villa #170 should be the one-bedroom and villa #172 should be the studio portion.

We were recently at Aulani and I took some photos of the view from the patio of Villa #170/172. It is on the ground level of the long wing of the Ewa Building. You step right off the patio of the villa and are in Waikolohe Valley, Aulani's name for the gardens and water features including the main pool and lazy river. Villa #170/172 is also as close as you can be to the bank of elevators and guest laundry room for the Ewa Building.

A possible drawback to Villa #170/172 is that it is classified as having a Pool View. Actually, the name of this view category is "Poolside Gardens View" which "includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room of balcony." Guests expecting a view of the pool or water feature might be disappointed with the view from the patio of Villa #170/172. Landscaping and a short rock wall blocks any view of the lazy river. The lazy river is actually just on the other side of the rock wall in these photos, which were taken from the patio. One photo is looking to the left, the other is looking to the right.


----------



## dvc_john

This is view from 813, the 1-br portion of a 2-br lock-off ocean view.


----------



## dvc_john

This is the view from 1006, a 2-br lock-off ocean view. It is currently (as of September 2012) being used as an 'open house' room, available for walk-in viewing every day for 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour in the late afternoon.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *dvc_john*, for posting your photos to this thread.  My wife and I were at Aulani until 9/22 so we just missed you.


----------



## Iceman93

I'm about to post a few-pics from 1003, a 2br non-lock-off ocean view.  I mentioned to a few cast members that we were less than impressed with this as the most expensive view category, and was told they hear that a lot.  LOVED the resort, was just underwhelmed with the view for what we paid.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for posting your photos, Iceman93.

When we were at Aulani, we also heard from a DVC CM that a reclassification may be needed on the odd-numbered ocean view villas in the Waianae Building.       

I'm sure DVD will have to tweak the Aulani point chart because of the elimination the Standard View Grand Villa.  However, a reclassification of Waianae's 28 odd-numbered vacation homes from Ocean View to Island View would necessitate more significant increased points costs, just like the downgrading of 10 BLT Theme Park View villas to Standard View resulted in increased point charges at BLT.


----------



## slum808

Did I miss something, what happened to the standard view GV?


----------



## dvc_john

slum808 said:


> Did I miss something, what happened to the standard view GV?



From a post by wdlr in another thread:

Currently, there is one Standard View Grand Villa on the first floor of the Waianae Building (#101) and two Standard View Grand Villas on the second and third floors of the Ewa Building (Villas #289 and #389). In October, Disney will permanently eliminate GV #101, putting a pool side cafe in its place.


----------



## wdrl

slum808 said:


> Did I miss something, what happened to the standard view GV?





dvc_john said:


> From a post by wdlr in another thread:
> 
> Currently, there is one Standard View Grand Villa on the first floor of the Waianae Building (#101) and two Standard View Grand Villas on the second and third floors of the Ewa Building (Villas #289 and #389). In October, Disney will permanently eliminate GV #101, putting a pool side cafe in its place.



Thanks, dvc_john for putting in the quote about the elimination of one Standard View GV at Aulani.

Here is a link to an article with photos on some of the enhancements that are occurring at Aulani.  The Standard View GV in the Waianae Building will be eliminated, but there will still be two Standard View GVs on the endcap of the Ewa Building.  They are considered standard view because their views of the ocean are obstructed by the rooftop of the Ama'Ama restaurant.


----------



## PinkGrandma

I'm just about to book a 2 bdrm. villa for Spring 2013 for my husband and I and our son, daughter-in-law & granddaughter (5).  Any suggestions?  We have never stayed at a Disney vacation villa before and I am just wondering opinions about if it is better than having 2 rooms at the regular hotel? are shampoo, etc.included?, how often do they supply towels, etc.?  Are the villas close to the pools, etc. or are we going to have to walk a mile?  Any input anyone can give me would be so appreciated.  We are looking forward to our first all family vacation being a Disney one!!


----------



## krbrat

I am wanting to book Aulani for my son and his fiancee's honeymoon. Since it is not my home resort I cannot book until 7 monthe out. Do any of you think I will have trouble getting a room?


----------



## Cinderpamela

krbrat said:


> I am wanting to book Aulani for my son and his fiancee's honeymoon. Since it is not my home resort I cannot book until 7 monthe out. Do any of you think I will have trouble getting a room?



We booked right at the 7 month mark back in December for our trip this past July. I was on the phone right at opening and got exactly what we wanted. We were actually at WDW during our booking time so there I was in Liberty Square booking our Aulani trip.

I would say just get online or call right when your window opens up and you should be ok.


----------



## krbrat

Thanks Cinderpamela. How did you enjoy the resort?


----------



## Iceman93

PinkGrandma said:


> I'm just about to book a 2 bdrm. villa for Spring 2013 for my husband and I and our son, daughter-in-law & granddaughter (5).  Any suggestions?  We have never stayed at a Disney vacation villa before and I am just wondering opinions about if it is better than having 2 rooms at the regular hotel? are shampoo, etc.included?, how often do they supply towels, etc.?  Are the villas close to the pools, etc. or are we going to have to walk a mile?  Any input anyone can give me would be so appreciated.  We are looking forward to our first all family vacation being a Disney one!!



I can't really help on the 2br villa vs 2 hotel rooms; each has its pros and cons.  What I can verify is that, as a paying guest and not a DVC member on points, you will get full housekeeping in your villa twice a day just like in a regular hotel room.  They will restock your shampoo, soap, etc., change your linens and towels, and all that exactly the same.  And the walks to all of the common facilities are exactly the same length (short!) in either a villa or a hotel room.


----------



## theOCdisney

After being here at Aulani i have new appreciation for all the pictures.  I would make a suggestion for an additional room category.  I would divide the ocean view into two.  1. Partial ocean view and 2. Deluxe ocean view.  This would solve the problem of some people getting a much better view than others who are paying the same amount in points.  Even some of the garden/pool view rooms could be moved to the partial ocean view room category.  When we get to Kauai tomorrow I will post pictures of our room.  A garden/pool view room with a peek-a-boo view of the ocean through the trees.  We have thoroghly enjoyed our stay here at Aulani.  The attention to detail is what makes this such a level above other resorts in the same class.  We can hardly wait to return to Aulani with our children and grandson.  Perfect place for a multi-generational vacation.

Aloha!

P.S. We need a hula dancer smiley.


----------



## shoedude1971

Posting pictures of room 964, overlooking the new area for the Starlight Hui.
https://picasaweb.google.com/103537273931794347492/RANDOMPICTURES#5796767932797564242
https://picasaweb.google.com/103537273931794347492/RANDOMPICTURES#5796767882179448066


----------



## DVCTiff

We are in #784 Studio and have an amazing view of the ocean and pool area. No complaints. This place is paradise. I had no problems booking at the 7- month window, and I honestly can't remember if I booked online or by phone. I'm guessing by phone because I just made online readies for next April, and I was a nervous wreck so I'm guessing I made these by phone.


----------



## Psychodisney

theOCdisney said:


> After being here at Aulani i have new appreciation for all the pictures.  I would make a suggestion for an additional room category.  I would divide the ocean view into two.  1. Partial ocean view and 2. Deluxe ocean view.  This would solve the problem of some people getting a much better view than others who are paying the same amount in points.  Even some of the garden/pool view rooms could be moved to the partial ocean view room category.  When we get to Kauai tomorrow I will post pictures of our room.  A garden/pool view room with a peek-a-boo view of the ocean through the trees.  We have thoroghly enjoyed our stay here at Aulani.  The attention to detail is what makes this such a level above other resorts in the same class.  We can hardly wait to return to Aulani with our children and grandson.  Perfect place for a multi-generational vacation.
> 
> Aloha!
> 
> P.S. We need a hula dancer smiley.



ITA with both...room category and hula dancer!
We were _very _happy with our even numbered ocean view but after seeing some of the odd numbers.......we would have been _very_ disappointed over there!


----------



## wdrl

theOCdisney said:


> When we get to Kauai tomorrow I will post pictures of our room.  A garden/pool view room with a peek-a-boo view of the ocean through the trees.



I'll add your villa to the list in Post #1 once you post your photos.  Mahalo!



shoedude1971 said:


> Posting pictures of room 964, overlooking the new area for the Starlight Hui.



I've added villa 964 to the list in Post 1.  I'll also update the charts in Post 1 to show that villas xx64 are studios and xx62 are one-bedrooms.  Appreciate your contribution to this thread!



DVCTiff said:


> We are in #784 Studio and have an amazing view of the ocean and pool area. No complaints. This place is paradise.



I totally agree:  Aulani is paradise!  I've added to the charts in Post 1 that villas with room number xx84 are studios.  Do you have any photos you would like to share?  Mahalo!


----------



## lark

1204, studio -- pretty spectacular views.











Moved to 363, Standard View 1 BR.  Nice to have the extra space, but one could easily call this room, "no view."  Still, they let us in at 9:00 a.m., which was great.  As an aside, it felt like this room had only very recently opened.  Some of the stuff in the room seemed never used -- like, literally.  I don't think many guests have stayed in this room at all yet.


----------



## wdrl

lark said:


> 1204, studio -- pretty spectacular views.
> 
> 
> Moved to 363, Standard View 1 BR.  Nice to have the extra space, but one could easily call this room, "no view."  Still, they let us in at 9:00 a.m., which was great.  As an aside, it felt like this room had only very recently opened.  Some of the stuff in the room seemed never used -- like, literally.  I don't think many guests have stayed in this room at all yet.



Thanks for sharing your photos, lark!  I've added both villas to the list in Post #1.  I'll also need to revise my layout charts to show that villas with room numbers ending in xx63 are one-bedroom villas.

Yes, I agree that villa 1204 has pretty spectacular views.  Last month, we were 9 floors below you in villa 304, a Pool View studio.   Although we were very happy with the view from 304, it would have only cost us an extra 2 points a night to upgrade from Pool View to Ocean View.  

Villa 363 felt like a new villa because it probably _was_ a brand new villa.  Aulani just opened villas in Phase 3 in the past few days and villa 363 is one of the villas in the Short Wing of Phase 3.  

Now that you have experienced both an Ocean View and a Standard View, which do you think you'll book for your next visit to Aulani?


----------



## lark

wdrl said:


> Now that you have experienced both an Ocean View and a Standard View, which do you think you'll book for your next visit to Aulani?



It's a really good question.  I'm not sure we'll be back for a while, but if we could get another ocean view that was close to as good as 1204, I'd be hard pressed not to use extra points.  

One thing that I noticed is that in the ocean view room, we didn't mind being in the room.  You never have that feeling like you're missing stuff that's going on without you -- just open your balcony door, and you're right there.  In the standard view room, I definitely felt a much more pressing desire to get the heck out of the room.  Sitting there in our ground floor lanai was out of the question, when you could just go sit at the pool area.  Sometimes I think view is overrated, but not in this case -- it really did make a difference.  

We were jet lagged so got up around 4:30 the first couple of days.  Sitting on the balcony in the ocean view room watching the resort wake up was awesome and added to the vacation.  If standard view was the only way I could have enough points to make the trip work, I wouldn't hesitate.  But if it is just a question of whether to use the extra points, ocean view is definitely better.


----------



## wdrl

These photos are courtesy of *theOCdisney*.

Villa 482 is a Pool View one-bedroom on the fourth floor and is in the newly opened Phase 3 Building.

Looking to the right toward the lobby.  The hotel wing is across the way on the left.






Looking to the left toward the ocean and the sunset:






Looking straight ahead.  The Waianae Building is across the way on the right and the JW Marriott Resort is in the distance.  You can see people climbing up the volcano to ride the water slide.











Looking down toward the Lazy River:
















A sunrise and a sunset photo:


----------



## theOCdisney

Thank you so much for taking the time to upload my photos.  Just a note about the last two pictures.  They are so dark you can not see what we could in person...the ocean between the trees.  We forgot our good camera and only had our iPhones to use for pictures.  The sunset was spectacular from the balcony.  Can't say enough about the quality and workmanship of the resort.  They have stamped tree roots into the concrete along parts of the lazy river to give it a sense of age and permanence. The attention to detail is what sets it apart and makes it a magical place.


----------



## parrotheadlois

lark said:


> It's a really good question.  I'm not sure we'll be back for a while, but if we could get another ocean view that was close to as good as 1204, I'd be hard pressed not to use extra points.
> 
> One thing that I noticed is that in the ocean view room, we didn't mind being in the room.  You never have that feeling like you're missing stuff that's going on without you -- just open your balcony door, and you're right there.  In the standard view room, I definitely felt a much more pressing desire to get the heck out of the room.  Sitting there in our ground floor lanai was out of the question, when you could just go sit at the pool area.  Sometimes I think view is overrated, but not in this case -- it really did make a difference.
> 
> We were jet lagged so got up around 4:30 the first couple of days.  Sitting on the balcony in the ocean view room watching the resort wake up was awesome and added to the vacation.  If standard view was the only way I could have enough points to make the trip work, I wouldn't hesitate.  But if it is just a question of whether to use the extra points, ocean view is definitely better.



Thanks for posting your pictures. We are going in March. We also booked an ocean-view studio for the first 8 nights, then are switching to a standard for the last 3.  If we got your studio - we'd be THRILLED!!   and I'm pretty sure we'd feel the same as you about the standard - but we would be in Hawaii!!  Thanks again


----------



## Iceman93

theOCdisney said:


> They have stamped tree roots into the concrete along parts of the lazy river to give it a sense of age and permanence. The attention to detail is what sets it apart and makes it a magical place.



Yes, I have to agree with this.  The tree roots are just one example of dozens I noticed, which means there are hundreds I didn't.  Disney really pulled out all the stops on Aulani!


----------



## JonLouisB

2 Bedroom Island Garden View, Room 787. Ewa Tower. 

View ends up being a lucky find since the ocean is very visible as well as the wedding reception area, Auntie's Beach House playground, etc.


----------



## LisaT91403

JonLouisB said:


> 2 Bedroom Island Garden View, Room 787. Ewa Tower.
> 
> View ends up being a lucky find since the ocean is very visible as well as the wedding reception area, Auntie's Beach House playground, etc.




Thanks for posting! I think that's an awesome view for Island Garden. I hope we get something similar when we go in 2 weeks!


----------



## saintstickets

JonLouisB said:


> 2 Bedroom Island Garden View, Room 787. Ewa Tower.
> 
> View ends up being a lucky find since the ocean is very visible as well as the wedding reception area, Auntie's Beach House playground, etc.



Great pics!  I believe this grassy area is where they are moving Starlit Hui.


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

Getting closer to the 7 month window to book a Grand Villa for June 2013. Any suggestions for location requests? Have enough points for 7 day ocean view GV (with banking and borrowing). Celebrating our 50 th anniversary with the kids and grand kids and want it to be special. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## DenLo

JonLouisB looks like the ocean is to the right, and the other two views are straight ahead/down.  Is that correct?  Was the view to the left a view of the short wing building?

Since a wedding was being set up it looks like you might have had a great view of the Starlit Hui.  Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks *JonLouisB* for sharing your photos!!  It looks like you have a great view of the ocean.  Frankly, I'm surprised that Aulani doesn't classify that villa as an Ocean View rather than an Island View.  I'm not sure why, but the Ocean View villas don't start until the 10th floor on that side of the Phase 3 Long Wing.

I noticed that Aulani's new BBQ grills can be seen in the upper right corner of your second photo.


----------



## NC State Tigger

How many standard view GVs are complete now and how many will there be  when phase 3 is complete?  How "bad" is the "standard view"?  Would I have a chance of getting one at 7 months?

Trying to decide if I want to try and book a GV (and don't have the points for an ocean view) or book a 2 bedroom and 1 studio.  Would be myself and DH, DD, her DH and DGD (3 years old) and DS and a more than likely his girlfriend.  My children are all in their late 20s.

This may be my "once in a lifetime" trip to Hawaii.

Trying to decide between May/June 2013 or Oct/Nov 2013.

Any advise?


----------



## wdrl

There are only two Standard View Grand Villas at Aulani.  They are on the 2nd floor (villa #289) and 3rd floor (villa #389) of the Long Wing on the Ewa side of the resort.  They are located right above Auntie's Beach House.  You might be able to see some of the beach and ocean from their balconies, but I suspect most of the view is blocked by the roof line of the Ama'Ama restaurant.

There use to be a Standard Grand Villa (villa #101) on the first floor of the Waianae Building.  However, that space is being converted into a cafe type restaurant.

I don't have a good photo of the balconies for GV #289 or #389.  The photo below was taken from the lagoon looking back at the resort. The Ewa Building is on the right and the Grand Villas are all on the end cap facing the ocean.  The top GV is on the 11th floor, and the 2nd and 3rd floors are blocked from view by Ama'Ama.  






I don't know what the demand has been like for Aulani's Grand Villas, or for the Standard View GVs in particular.  Thus, I can't venture a guess whether you'll have any luck getting a Standard View Grand Villa at the 7-month mark.  But I hope it works out in your favor.  As I have said many times before, Aulani is a great resort.


----------



## dstupper

Wdrl, is it really? Oh Man! I like the bottom floor rooms. I like the option to quickly get out into the action!!  We will be back out there on Friday, looking forward to seeing what they have accomplished.


----------



## wdrl

dstupper said:


> Wdrl, is it really? Oh Man! I like the bottom floor rooms. I like the option to quickly get out into the action!!  We will be back out there on Friday, looking forward to seeing what they have accomplished.



Please keep us posted on any changes you notice at Aulani when you go back later this week.

Yes, it is nice with the ground floor villas that face the Wailokohe Valley to step right out of your villa and be right there in the middle of the action.  But there is one minor drawback to those villas:  Although you can exit from your villa via the patio door, I don't think you can lock the door from the outside.  If you want to lock your door from the inside, someone in your party would have to exit via the hallway.  

Have fun at Aulani this weekend.  Are you going to do some trick or treating while you are there?


----------



## wendypooh

What a wonderful thread!! Thank You - We are going to Aulani in May and I'm so excited!!!


----------



## WestCoastMama

We are here in Paradise! Our room is 1550 and is a dedicated 2 bedroom villa. We love our room and the view.  

Looking to the right of our balcony
http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums...1F-BD5D-1764019116BF-318-0000001C5761B192.jpg

This balcony is prime for watching the sunset
http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums...FE-9951-13141795099D-318-0000001CEBA60488.jpg

Looking straight down
http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums...E0-83B7-F3FCD9758080-318-0000001C71E93950.jpg

The rest of the valley
http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums...41-B259-DE7E6FDFBEEB-318-0000001D0263185E.jpg

Our one long balcony
http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums...8D-960A-098F44F3B93F-318-0000001D23FAE205.jpg

Aloha!!

PS this is my first attempt using mobile app to upload pics so bear with me if its a complete failure.


----------



## wdrl

WestCoastMama said:


> We are here in Paradise! Our room is 1550 and is a dedicated 2 bedroom villa. We love our room and the view.



Thanks for posting your photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

I didn't realize that the villas ending in xx50 could also see some of the entrance way and island view.  Also, thanks for posting your comment on the Aulani Construction thread about the pool side cabanas.


----------



## dstupper

Westcoastmama!!! Oh my! Great shots! You still there on Friday?? I'll be in the lazy river by 8am . Is there any Halloween stuff going on?


----------



## dstupper

Wdrl, if there is trick or treating, I am in like Flynn !! We will have our pirate costumes


----------



## WestCoastMama

dstupper said:
			
		

> Westcoastmama!!! Oh my! Great shots! You still there on Friday?? I'll be in the lazy river by 8am . Is there any Halloween stuff going on?



Thank u!! We will be here thru Saturday as our flight leaves at 10:30 pm. that night.  There was trick or treating on Tuesday. The next time they do that, I think, is on Halloween next Wednesday.  I will most likely be in the lazy river too on Friday.


----------



## wdrl

*Saintstickets* has a very interesting trip report about his stay at Aulani.   He did a split stay while at Aulani, staying first in villa #504, a Pool View studio, and then in villa #759, a Standard View one-bedroom.  

To look at *saintstickets'* photos of villa #504, click here.

To look at his photos of villa #759, click here.

Thanks to *saintstickets* for sharing his photos!


----------



## WDWLVR

Just got back from a wonderful 6 night stay.  We had room 1576 in the Ewa tower and loved it. One bedroom ocean view.

First up a view of Aulani from the air as we approached via Hawaiian Air.






View from the room looking east from the living room balcony.






View from the room looking straight ahead from the living room balcony.





Sunset view from the room looking straight out the balcony door (or west while out on the balcony.





Many afternoons/early evenings we had the balcony door open with the screen in place and enjoyed the sights and sounds.


----------



## dianeschlicht

WDWLVR...LOVE your air shot !!! What a stroke of luck that was!

I have a question that might not belong on this thread, but I can't seem to get an answer to it when I started it's own thread.  

When you do online check in for Aulani, do they give you options like asking for upper floor?  We have a 1 bedroom ocean view booked, and I'm trying to accertain how to request the view, and if I should do it now or wait until online check in.


----------



## WDWLVR

dianeschlicht said:


> WDWLVR...LOVE your air shot !!! What a stroke of luck that was!
> 
> I have a question that might not belong on this thread, but I can't seem to get an answer to it when I started it's own thread.
> 
> When you do online check in for Aulani, do they give you options like asking for upper floor?  We have a 1 bedroom ocean view booked, and I'm trying to accertain how to request the view, and if I should do it now or wait until online check in.



Diane it really wasn't luck.  We booked seats on that side of the plane to get the shot if possible.  Here was the lucky shot when we went in 2007.  We had won a trade-out through II on one of the Member Cruises and picked Marriott Ko Olina.  







As for the request.  The only option I remember from online was first floor.  So I called member services and asked them to add upper floor and an even number room (based on shots I had seen from this thread).  We weren't disappointed.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *WDWLVR*, for sharing your photos.  Its nice to see you can watch sunset from your balcony.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

Since the trade winds normally blow east to west, Aulani is usually in the flightpath for planes landing at both Honolulu International Airport and Hickam AFB.  For anyone hoping to get a glimpse of Aulani as they are approaching HNL, I recommend they get a window seat on the port side of the plane.


----------



## dianeschlicht

WDWLVR said:


> Diane it really wasn't luck.  We booked seats on that side of the plane to get the shot if possible.  Here was the lucky shot when we went in 2007.  We had won a trade-out through II on one of the Member Cruises and picked Marriott Ko Olina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the request.  The only option I remember from online was first floor.  So I called member services and asked them to add upper floor and an even number room (based on shots I had seen from this thread).  We weren't disappointed.



Well now I'm feeling really good, since I think we have port side on the way out and the other side on the way back!!  maybe we'll get lucky both ways.   Oh wait...Maybe not, since we fly out of Kona coming home! LOL!


----------



## WDWLVR

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *WDWLVR*, for sharing your photos.  Its nice to see you can watch sunset from your balcony.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.
> 
> Since the trade winds normally blow east to west, Aulani is usually in the flightpath for planes landing at both Honolulu International Airport and Hickam AFB.  For anyone hoping to get a glimpse of Aulani as they are approaching HNL, I recommend they get a window seat on the port side of the plane.



Glad I could help!


----------



## dreamlinda

WDRL - you are doing a great job with this tread!!  Haven't been on in a while (our trip was last Feb.), the added resort info is wonderful ~


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

I need help. Next week I will be calling MS to hopefully reserve a Grand Villa for a week in June (7 month window). Would love to hear a recommendation for which building and floor. We will be celebrating our 50th anniversary with our children and grandchildren. We'll be 10 in our group.


----------



## okiedokieartichoke

We stayed here a couple months ago, and had a room in the Ewa tower facing into the Waikolohe Valley. It was an ''ocean view'' room. Can't remember the room number...but I believe we were on the 12th floor..


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

okiedokieartichoke said:
			
		

> We stayed here a couple months ago, and had a room in the Ewa tower facing into the Waikolohe Valley. It was an ''ocean view'' room. Can't remember the room number...but I believe we were on the 12th floor..



Thank you, the views look awesome. Did you find the location convenient to everything?


----------



## LisaT91403

Hi all,

We just returned yesterday (and I'm going through withdrawals!) 

I am a terrible photographer, but I am going to post our views anyway because it might help someone else choosing a villa location.

We were in the newly opened Ewa building, and we overlooked the new location of the Starlight Hui. We went to the show on Monday night, but watched from the comfort of our balcony on Thursday night when our son wasn't feeling so well. 

View to the left:







View looking down at Starlit Hui lawn:







View to the right:







View looking down at Aunty's House lawn and BBQ area:


----------



## dreamlinda

LisaT91403 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We just returned yesterday (and I'm going through withdrawals!)
> 
> I am a terrible photographer, but I am going to post our views anyway because it might help someone else choosing a villa location.
> 
> We were in the newly opened Ewa building, and we overlooked the new location of the Starlight Hui. We went to the show on Monday night, but watched from the comfort of our balcony on Thursday night when our son wasn't feeling so well.
> 
> Wecome back, we know the feeling, re-entry is a challenge.  A question, in your first picture, the building to the left ~ is that the short wing tower?  Ewa wasn't open when we were there, but it looked like the short wing was ocean facing (although set back behind the lawn area).  Is that correct?  Mahalo


----------



## LisaT91403

dreamlinda said:


> Wecome back, we know the feeling, re-entry is a challenge.  A question, in your first picture, the building to the left ~ is that the short wing tower?  Ewa wasn't open when we were there, but it looked like the short wing was ocean facing (although set back behind the lawn area).  Is that correct?  Mahalo



The building in the first picture is still part of Phase 3 that just opened. If you look at the very first post in this thread, you will see a map. The building in my picture is the "short wing" in Purple (Phase 3). Maybe you are thinking of the Phase 1 short wing that's in Yellow?


----------



## dreamlinda

LisaT91403 said:


> The building in the first picture is still part of Phase 3 that just opened. If you look at the very first post in this thread, you will see a map. The building in my picture is the "short wing" in Purple (Phase 3). Maybe you are thinking of the Phase 1 short wing that's in Yellow?



No, the short wing I am referrencing was not open when we were there in Feb.  They pointed out the yet to be opened "short wing" when we were there and said based on our preferences we would probably really like the rooms.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *LisaT91403*.  Those are really good photos.  I have to admit that I'm surprised Disney classified your room as Island View instead of Ocean View.

By the Way:  The Aulani wing that can be seen in LisaT91403's first photo is the Ewa-Short Wing that was part of Aulani's newly opened Phase 3.  The villas have room numbers ranging from xx60 to xx68.  Those in Lisa's photo are the even numbered villas.


----------



## wdrl

YankeeFirecracker said:


> I need help. Next week I will be calling MS to hopefully reserve a Grand Villa for a week in June (7 month window). Would love to hear a recommendation for which building and floor. We will be celebrating our 50th anniversary with our children and grandchildren. We'll be 10 in our group.



I would recommend a high floor, but I'm not sure if there is much difference between having a Grand Villa in the Waianae Building versus having one in the Ewa Building.  If you are in the Waianae Building, then you'd be closer to the Wailana Leisure Pool, the Laniwai Spa, and the new kids' splash zone and new infinity pool that are currently under construction.  If you are in the Ewa Building, you'd be a bit closer to Auntie's Beach House, Off the Hook, and Ama Ama.  But Aulani's layout is so compact that the "advantages" of one building over another is marginal at best.

Keep in mind that the Waianae Building has Ocean View GVs on floors 2 thru  11.  The Ewa Building has Standard View GVs on floors 2 and 3, and Ocean View GVs on 4 thru 11.  The ground floor GV (#101) in the Waianae Building is being converted to a cafe as part of the Aulani enhancement project.

Sorry for not responding sooner.  My wife and I are in WDW right now and I haven't been keeping up with the disboards much the last couple of days.


----------



## LisaT91403

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *LisaT91403*.  Those are really good photos.  I have to admit that I'm surprised Disney classified your room as Island View instead of Ocean View.



With the help from this thread, I requested Villa xx81 as our first choice. I had asked for 10th floor or higher, and ended up on the 8th floor in 881. I had no complaints whatsoever with my "Island/Garden" view. True, it was an Island view if I looked straight ahead...but my view to the right was an "Ocean View" in my opinion. And my 4 year old loved watching the Starlit Hui from our balcony, so that was a plus as well. I really liked the location, so thank you for putting this thread together!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Has anyone stayed in the Ewa building 3rd edition Ocean View rooms in the xx60's?  I couldn't find any photos from there, but it looks like they might be good west ocean views.  Is that true? 

We are looking for something to request for upper floors of ocean view that would have a sunset view.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Okay, l made my requests over the weekend.  I requested XX82 or XX76 for upper floors hoping I can snag a sunset view that way.  Did I request the right thing?


----------



## wdrl

dianeschlicht said:


> Okay, l made my requests over the weekend.  I requested XX82 or XX76 for upper floors hoping I can snag a sunset view that way.  Did I request the right thing?



XX76 and XX82 will definitely give you a view of sunset.  Plus, you'll have a great view of Waikolohe Valley.  You'll have shade in the morning on your balcony and it won't be until mid afternoon before the sun will swing around to your side of the Ewa Building.  By the way, those villas have the angled balconies facing toward the ocean.  You'll also be close to the Ewa Building elevators that are located between villas xx68 and xx70.

Ocean views start on the 6th floor.  Remember, even if you get assigned a villa as low as the 6th floor, you'll still be three floors above the highest floor at OKW.

I really hope you have a great time at Aulani!


----------



## dianeschlicht

wdrl said:


> XX76 and XX82 will definitely give you a view of sunset.  Plus, you'll have a great view of Waikolohe Valley.  You'll have shade in the morning on your balcony and it won't be until mid afternoon before the sun will swing around to your side of the Ewa Building.  By the way, those villas have the angled balconies facing toward the ocean.  You'll also be close to the Ewa Building elevators that are located between villas xx68 and xx70.
> 
> Ocean views start on the 6th floor.  Remember, even if you get assigned a villa as low as the 6th floor, you'll still be three floors above the highest floor at OKW.
> 
> I really hope you have a great time at Aulani!



 Thanks!  I plan to.  I was able to figure out the sunset views from reading this thread.  Thank you for doing it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

This thread has been very helpful in planning our unexpected last minute trip to Aulani!  The low airfares were too nice to ignore and after an Oct trip to WDW and a conference being switched from Hawaii to FL in this upcoming Feb DH and I decided we'd switch from WDW to Hawaii for Dec.  

1BR Ocean view for 6 nights is booked following the first night in a standard view studio as someplace to rest our heads after our late arrival.  We're ready to take off on Dec 5th!


----------



## ACDSNY

KAT4DISNEY - I think you'll enjoy the change of pace for Dec, you'll beat me there by 3 days.  Love Aulani!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ACDSNY said:


> KAT4DISNEY - I think you'll enjoy the change of pace for Dec, you'll beat me there by 3 days.  Love Aulani!



It definitely will be a different pace!!!

I see you're doing Maui, Kauai, Aulani - what a great trip!!


----------



## eandesmom

We are booked for an island view studio (1 night) and and ocean view studio (6 nights).  View is a HUGE deal for us as we are verandah junkies.  I've seen the photo's for the ocean view studios shown in the larger list but am wondering a couple of things.

Is there a map of layout by tower as with some of the WDW resorts/  for example at Vero you can see which floors have 1B, Studio, 2B and the configuration, same thing by building at OKW and Boardwalk has the view categories called out by section.  It would be super helpful to know which floors/areas of which tower are classified as certain views.  What I really want to avoid is this





This is from the Aulani owners thread and is classified as an ocean view.  Not what we are looking for at all!  I know that most of the construction should be done by our trip (May) but want to put in the best possible request.  Which is of course, just a request lol. All the ones shown in the thread here are good but this picture has me incredibly  nervous.


----------



## dianeschlicht

eandesmom said:


> We are booked for an island view studio (1 night) and and ocean view studio (6 nights).  View is a HUGE deal for us as we are verandah junkies.  I've seen the photo's for the ocean view studios shown in the larger list but am wondering a couple of things.
> 
> Is there a map of layout by tower as with some of the WDW resorts/  for example at Vero you can see which floors have 1B, Studio, 2B and the configuration, same thing by building at OKW and Boardwalk has the view categories called out by section.  It would be super helpful to know which floors/areas of which tower are classified as certain views.  What I really want to avoid is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Aulani owners thread and is classified as an ocean view.  Not what we are looking for at all!  I know that most of the construction should be done by our trip (May) but want to put in the best possible request.  Which is of course, just a request lol. All the ones shown in the thread here are good but this picture has me incredibly  nervous.


Yes, just look at the first page of this thread....All the information you will need is there, and you will be able to togle back and forth to the pictures people have posted here.  I did that when deciding what I wanted to request.  I knew to request XX -- and XX-- so they knew what area and that I was interested in upper floors.


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

Delighted, was able to reserve a Grand Villa for June 2013. It was not easy. Started online at 8 am (EST) on 11/14. Showed availability, clicked exactly at 8 am and it was gone. Tried every morning at 8 am for the next 5 days, no luck. Out of frustration I called MS at 9 am on the 19th. My wonderful CM Zoie at MS could not find anything either (even tried for two 2 bedroom or anything available). Suddenly a GV popped up and she grabbed it. I must say this was stressful but lucky. The vacation is to celebrate our 50th anniversary with our two children, their spouses and our 4 grandchildren. Thanks to all for the recommendations for views, etc. Will have an ocean view and requested an upper floor. Would have been so disappointed if I could not have gotten the reservation. Had banked 2012 points and needed to borrow 2014 points.


----------



## eandesmom

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, just look at the first page of this thread....All the information you will need is there, and you will be able to togle back and forth to the pictures people have posted here.  I did that when deciding what I wanted to request.  I knew to request XX -- and XX-- so they knew what area and that I was interested in upper floors.




Ok got it, it's just a lot more wordy and complicated than most! But is great info, sorry. It looks like that picture is from 913 so I'm guessing I want to avoid waianae facing the island. No pictures yet from Phase 3 though which should be open at least in some spots so hopefully some pictures will start to show up soon.

Now I just have to figure out where the grills are and the laundry (I know first floor on that one but not sure where).


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> Ok got it, it's just a lot more wordy and complicated than most! But is great info, sorry. It looks like that picture is from 913 so I'm guessing I want to avoid waianae facing the island. No pictures yet from Phase 3 though which should be open at least in some spots so hopefully some pictures will start to show up soon.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out where the grills are and the laundry (I know first floor on that one but not sure where).



The grills are located near the Island side of the Ewa Building Long Wing, just past Auntie's Beach House and One Paddle Two Paddle.  If you look at *JonLouisB's* posting of his view from Aulani Villa #787, you can see the grills in the last photo.  They are in the upper right hand of the photo, just above the outdoor play area for Auntie's Beach House.  Click here to see the photo.

There are two laundry rooms at Aulani, and both are located on the ground floor near the elevator alcoves.  There is one in the Ewa Building near Villa #170, and the other laundry room is in the Waianae Building near Villa #112.  DVC members staying on points can get free tokens from the front desk to operate the washers and dryers.  For all other guests, it costs $3.00 per machine.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> The grills are located near the Island side of the Ewa Building Long Wing, just past Auntie's Beach House and One Paddle Two Paddle.  If you look at *JonLouisB's* posting of his view from Aulani Villa #787, you can see the grills in the last photo.  They are in the upper right hand of the photo, just above the outdoor play area for Auntie's Beach House.  Click here to see the photo.
> 
> There are two laundry rooms at Aulani, and both are located on the ground floor near the elevator alcoves.  There is one in the Ewa Building near Villa #170, and the other laundry room is in the Waianae Building near Villa #112.  DVC members staying on points can get free tokens from the front desk to operate the washers and dryers.  For all other guests, it costs $3.00 per machine.



Thanks!  Very helpful.


----------



## wdrl

There are eight poolside cabanas at Aulani.  As of October 2013, Aulani's cabanas are located in three areas, all on the Waianae side of the resort.

There are three cabanas in the recently opened Ka Maka Landing area.

There are two cabanas next to the Menehune Bridge Water Play area.

There are three cabanas next to the Wailana Pool.  These three cabanas are for Aulani guests 18 years of age or older.  Since October 2013, the Wailana Pool is designated as an adult pool for guests 18 years of age and older.

Thanks to *BowlingAriel*, there are photos of the Aulani cabanas in this article on the DVCNews:  http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/re...cabanas-at-aulani-disney-vacation-club-villas


----------



## sonogirl

How are you requesting those rooms, are you calling Disney and requesting a certain room?  I would like to avoid that "certain room"  also!!
Lori


----------



## BlazerFan

Returned from Aulani on Sunday and we stayed in rooms that are not listed.  I have some photos but I don't know how to post them to DIS if someone could help me.

We were in a dedicated 2BR - 874 and our group also had 3 studios, 872, 884 and I think the last one was 880.  

We could see the sunset from 874 and I have several pictures of the ocean and pool areas.  I could check with the others in our group to see what pictures they have from other rooms.

I toured the Grand Villa on the 10th floor -- WOW!


----------



## wdrl

BlazerFan said:


> Returned from Aulani on Sunday and we stayed in rooms that are not listed.  I have some photos but I don't know how to post them to DIS if someone could help me.
> 
> We were in a dedicated 2BR - 874 and our group also had 3 studios, 872, 884 and I think the last one was 880.
> 
> We could see the sunset from 874 and I have several pictures of the ocean and pool areas.  I could check with the others in our group to see what pictures they have from other rooms.
> 
> I toured the Grand Villa on the 10th floor -- WOW!



If you plan on posting some photos of your villas, I'll wait to add your villas to the list in Post #1.  

Did you take any photos of the view from the Grand Villa?  Specifically, the construction being in the area between the Wailana Pool Bar and the lagoon?  We were at Aulani in mid-September and the construction had not yet started at that time.


----------



## BobNed

We are at Aulani now.  Here are some pictures from 1456 & 1458, a lock-off 2BR in Ewa.  I will get some construction pictures tomorrow.  So far the construction has been barely noticeable.  There has been no construction noise at all, but there is a fair amount of fencing in place.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *BobNed*, for posting your photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

I'm looking forward to seeing your construction photos when you get a chance to post them.  But I can see the main construction area in your photos and it looks like Disney has removed all of the grass and landscaping from the area between the end cap of the Waianae Building and the lagoon area.  Gone, too, is the Makai Sting Ray Encounter area.  

Mahalo!!


----------



## BlazerFan

wdrl said:
			
		

> If you plan on posting some photos of your villas, I'll wait to add your villas to the list in Post #1.
> 
> Did you take any photos of the view from the Grand Villa?  Specifically, the construction being in the area between the Wailana Pool Bar and the lagoon?  We were at Aulani in mid-September and the construction had not yet started at that time.



I've never posted pictures and I'm not sure how to do it. 

I did take some pictures of the view from the Grand Villa. I can't remember if I got the construction area but I think it will show a little in my villa pictures.

You are correct in looking at BobNed's pictures though, the sting ray exhibit is gone and all the grass is gone in that fenced area. 

They were framing and sheet rocking the beach area snack place last week. We used the cabanas near there for a few days and hear sporadic grinding and saw noise but it wasn't bad. Since we had several rooms and got a lot of points back it was worth it


----------



## wdrl

BlazerFan said:


> I've never posted pictures and I'm not sure how to do it.



If you wish, you can email me the photos you want posted and I'll them to the thread.  I'll PM you with my email address.

I use Photobucket.com to post photos to the internet.  Its a free website and all you have to do is set up an account that is password protected.  The albums you create are private unless you want to share with others.  Photobucket is fairly easy to use, and once you have uploaded your photos its extremely easy to insert photos in a disboards thread.  You merely copy the IMG link that appears with each photo in photobucket and paste it into your post on the disboards.


----------



## aclov

Can u use Disney GC here?


----------



## LisaT91403

aclov said:
			
		

> Can u use Disney GC here?



Yes. I bought several hundred dollars worth of Disney Gift Cards at Target (5% off with Target card...yay!), and then used them at Aulani. The night before we checked out, we went to the front desk and had the CM apply all of the gift cards to our account. For us, this was easier than carrying the GC's around the resort and using them for individual purchases.


----------



## aclov

LisaT91403 said:
			
		

> Yes. I bought several hundred dollars worth of Disney Gift Cards at Target (5% off with Target card...yay!), and then used them at Aulani. The night before we checked out, we went to the front desk and had the CM apply all of the gift cards to our account. For us, this was easier than carrying the GC's around the resort and using them for individual purchases.



TY I wasn't sure where to ask!  I'm buying them @ Target since I have the Red card


----------



## BobNed

Better late than never, here are a few pictures of the construction as it was on December 6, 2012.  There was no construction noise during our stay, and no impact to our enjoyment of the resort.

The main pool expansion area.  You can see where the sting ray pool used to be:





Main pool expansion area.  The small fenced area to the left is where I believe the new quick service food location will be:





Fence all along the "boardwalk" for the Ama-Ama addition:





The only walk-way down to the ocean:





Looking toward the J.W. Marriott property:





Main pool expansion and new quick service dining location:


----------



## lurkyloo

Thanks for these nice big photos!


----------



## wdrl

BobNed said:


> The main pool expansion area.  You can see where the sting ray pool used to be:



Thanks for sharing your photos, *BobNed*!  In *BobNed's* first photo, you can see Cabanas #1 through #4 in the upper left hand side of the frame.  The thatched roof building in the lower right is the Wailana Pool Bar, which will reopen once all the construction is completed in this area.  The new kids' Splash zone water play area will be where the Makai Sting Ray Encounter use to be.  The new infinity pool will be in the upper center part of *BobNed's* photo.

For reference, here is a photo I took of this area on September 17, 2012:


----------



## kritter

Just booked a one-bedroom ocean view and our friends booked an ocean-view studio...Need help with what room to request..Thank You!!


----------



## wdrl

kritter said:


> Just booked a one-bedroom ocean view and our friends booked an ocean-view studio...Née help itch ht o request or both of us,,,,Thank You!!



????


----------



## kritter

kritter said:


> Just booked a one-bedroom ocean view and our friends booked an ocean-view studio...Need help with what room to request..Thank You!!





wdrl said:


> ????



Sorry,, just edited my post!!


----------



## shari2137

We have four Island Garden View studios booked beginning January 8th, we can now do online check in. Any suggestions on what we should request.  Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## wdrl

shari2137 said:


> We have four Island Garden View studios booked beginning January 8th, we can now do online check in. Any suggestions on what we should request.  Thank you for any assistance.



If given a choice, I might try to get an Island View Studio that is on the Long Wing of the Ewa Building.  These studios have villa numbers ending in xx73, xx79, and xx85.  You might get a peek at the ocean, plus you'll be overlooking the lawn on which the Starlit Hui is performed.

Have fun in Hawaii and let us know what you think of Aulani!


----------



## paulh

were  going aug/sep, have booked our flights from uk($1175pp cheap from the uk)
Now have to wait untill the 7 month window for room
only looking for a studio think we will be ok getting in? 2 weeks stay(if your flight times travelling are 24 hours you have to stay 2 weeks)
Paul


----------



## shari2137

shari2137 said:


> We have four Island Garden View studios booked beginning January 8th, we can now do online check in. Any suggestions on what we should request.  Thank you for any assistance.



Thank you. We have modified our reservations and now have an ocean view 2-bedroom for part of our stay. Trying to figure out what to request for this room. Also wondering how do you know which 2-bedrooms have the long balconies?? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## wdrl

shari2137 said:


> Thank you. We have modified our reservations and now have an ocean view 2-bedroom for part of our stay. Trying to figure out what to request for this room. Also wondering how do you know which 2-bedrooms have the long balconies?? Thanks again for the help.



By "long balconies" do you mean the non-angled balconies?  The villas with the non-angled balconies are in the Ewa Building/Phase 1 wing (villas #xx50-xx59) and the Ewa Building Short Wing/Phase 3 (villas #xx60-xx69).  The villas with the balconies angled at 45 degrees are in the Waianae Building Phase 2 (villas #xx02-xx13) and the Ewa Building Long Wing/Phase 3 (villas #xx70-xx86).


----------



## parrotheadlois

paulh said:


> were  going aug/sep, have booked our flights from uk($1175pp cheap from the uk)
> Now have to wait untill the 7 month window for room
> only looking for a studio think we will be ok getting in? 2 weeks stay(if your flight times travelling are 24 hours you have to stay 2 weeks)
> Paul



We booked our studio exactly 7 months out with no problem, 8 nights, ocean view.  Then we wanted to switch over to a 1BR for our last 3 nights and had no problem booking that either.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

We are back from a fabulous week at Aulani. We booked a 2 bedroom lockoff pool view villa. I had requested 5 th floor and that is what we got!! We were in the new long wing of the Ewa building. I would definitely request this location again. 578 was the studio and 576 was the one bedroom portion. We were right above the water slide and got great video of family on the slide! Friends traveled with us and they got 876, a one bedroom OV just above us. We had linked our reservations and were pleased that our villas were so close. 






View from the living room balcony of 576.






View from 876. 






View from the edge of 578 (studio). 
I'd be happy to answer any questions! We LOVED Aulani and can't wait to go back. Looks like our points aren't going back to WDW anytime soon!


----------



## wdrl

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I'd be happy to answer any questions! We LOVED Aulani and can't wait to go back. Looks like our points aren't going back to WDW anytime soon!



Thanks for sharing your photos!  I've added both your villa and your friends' villa to the list in Post #1.

I'll take you up on your offer to answer some questions.  Were either of your villas handicapped accessible?  I remember you had some questions about HA villas before your stay.  Next time you visit Aulani, do you think you'll request the same Pool view category?  When we were at Aulani in September, the CMs mentioned that Aulani will be expanding the General Store and will be moving the Hoho Excursions desk to be closer to the front desk.  Have they started any remodeling in those areas?


----------



## shari2137

wdrl said:


> By "long balconies" do you mean the non-angled balconies?  The villas with the non-angled balconies are in the Ewa Building/Phase 1 wing (villas #xx50-xx59) and the Ewa Building Short Wing/Phase 3 (villas #xx60-xx69).  The villas with the balconies angled at 45 degrees are in the Waianae Building Phase 2 (villas #xx02-xx13) and the Ewa Building Long Wing/Phase 3 (villas #xx70-xx86).



In some pictures I see the angled balconies. It looks to me with the angled balconies that you have 2 separate balconies. Is this correct or does it just appear this way from the pictures I have seen. We will have 7 family members and am hoping to be able to relax on the balcony together after dinner one night in the dedicated 2-bedroom OV room.  Thank you again so much for all your help with the questions.


----------



## wdrl

shari2137 said:


> In some pictures I see the angled balconies. It looks to me with the angled balconies that you have 2 separate balconies. Is this correct or does it just appear this way from the pictures I have seen. We will have 7 family members and am hoping to be able to relax on the balcony together after dinner one night in the dedicated 2-bedroom OV room.  Thank you again so much for all your help with the questions.



I have not been in a dedicated two-bedroom villa, so there is a chance I might be wrong.  However, I've looked at several of my photos and it appears that the angled walls extend all the way to the balcony railing, causing the balconies to be separated even for the dedicated two-bedrooms.  Therefore, I'm almost certain that all villas with the angled balconies have separate balconies.  

I suggest you look through this thread and PM a guest who has stayed in a dedicated two-bedroom with villa #xx02-xx13 or #xx70-xx86.  They could tell you for sure.  If you find out, can you post back?


----------



## shari2137

wdrl said:


> I have not been in a dedicated two-bedroom villa, so there is a chance I might be wrong.  However, I've looked at several of my photos and it appears that the angled walls extend all the way to the balcony railing, causing the balconies to be separated even for the dedicated two-bedrooms.  Therefore, I'm almost certain that all villas with the angled balconies have separate balconies.
> 
> I suggest you look through this thread and PM a guest who has stayed in a dedicated two-bedroom with villa #xx02-xx13 or #xx70-xx86.  They could tell you for sure.  If you find out, can you post back?



Thank you again. During our upcoming stay there will be 4 studios, 1 2-bedroom dedicated and 1 1-bedroom. Will try to get pictures of views from all rooms. Appreciate all the help reading through the thread.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos!  I've added both your villa and your friends' villa to the list in Post #1.
> 
> I'll take you up on your offer to answer some questions.  Were either of your villas handicapped accessible?  I remember you had some questions about HA villas before your stay.  Next time you visit Aulani, do you think you'll request the same Pool view category?  When we were at Aulani in September, the CMs mentioned that Aulani will be expanding the General Store and will be moving the Hoho Excursions desk to be closer to the front desk.  Have they started any remodeling in those areas?



I absolutely would get the same pool view category, if not OV. I would not get Island View at all. I had fantastic sunset views thanks to the angled balcony right from my bed! 

We originally had booked an HA 2 bedroom L/O. However, about 2 months ago I called the resort to see the location of the HA villas. They wouldn't give the exact location- they are 4th floor. BUT in talking to the CM he said that the HA villas don't have the trundle under the TV! Even when it's a regular 1 bedroom attached to the HA studio. Apparently it would block access to the balcony and a wheelchair's use of it when the bed is down? I wish someone could confirm this. Anyway- our kids are girl and boy, 15/12... Who definitely don't want to share a bed! The extra bed in 1 bedrooms is why we own at AKV/VGC! So, long story short- we decided peace for 7 nights trumped my FIL not being able to step into a tub- he could use the master shower if needed. When we originally booked we thought he'd need a scooter perhaps, but he did just fine without one. 

The general store was kind of 2 parts- more kiddie stuff and Disney stuff on one side, and the more upscale stuff/art on the other side. There was a register on each side and plenty of CMs to help. I don't know if that was any different than what you saw. The Holoholo excursion desk was on the lobby level, Ewa long building just past the store. 

Any other questions? I'll be happy to help any DVC members!


----------



## eva

Silly Little Pixie said:


> We are back from a fabulous week at Aulani. We booked a 2 bedroom lockoff pool view villa. I had requested 5 th floor and that is what we got!! We were in the new long wing of the Ewa building. I would definitely request this location again. 578 was the studio and 576 was the one bedroom portion. We were right above the water slide and got great video of family on the slide! Friends traveled with us and they got 876, a one bedroom OV just above us. We had linked our reservations and were pleased that our villas were so close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the living room balcony of 576.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from 876.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the edge of 578 (studio).
> I'd be happy to answer any questions! We LOVED Aulani and can't wait to go back. Looks like our points aren't going back to WDW anytime soon!



This post gives a great idea of the difference between a 5th floor pool view and a lower floor ocean view. Thanks so much. I just emailed MS to request 5th floor for our pool view 1 bedroom. Sure wouldn't mind the one you had. Love that you still get a bit of ocean view too.


----------



## wdrl

Silly Little Pixie said:


> BUT in talking to the CM he said that the HA villas don't have the trundle under the TV! Even when it's a regular 1 bedroom attached to the HA studio. Apparently it would block access to the balcony and a wheelchair's use of it when the bed is down? I wish someone could confirm this.



I looked through our trip report from our September visit to Aulani and here is what I learned while taking a tour of the Aulani villas: 

_The Guide escorted us to the 10th floor and first showed us the lock off two-bedroom. I didn't realize the pull out murphy bed that is built into the living room's TV armoire is only in the lock off villas. The dedicated two-bedroom villas have the sleeper chair similar to BLT and AKV-Kidani instead of the murphy bed. In addition, there are some differences in the dedicated two-bedroom's master bathroom compared to the one-bedroom (lock off villa) master bedroom. _​



Silly Little Pixie said:


> The general store was kind of 2 parts- more kiddie stuff and Disney stuff on one side, and the more upscale stuff/art on the other side. There was a register on each side and plenty of CMs to help. I don't know if that was any different than what you saw. The Holoholo excursion desk was on the lobby level, Ewa long building just past the store.



It sounds just like it was when we were there in September.  A General Store CM told us there are plans to expand the size of the store.  According to the CM, the wall where the drink dispenser is now located will be pushed back a few feet, giving the General Store more space to carry more food items.  The General Store is suppose to take over the space currently occupied by the Holoholo excursion desk, and the excursion services are suppose to move to the alcove directly across from the front desk.


----------



## Anal Annie

It's getting closer!   Just booked the VGC portion of our trip yesterday and will be going online in a few days to book our Aulani portion.   DH does not want a "standard" view of anything & would prefer as nice a view as what we can "afford".   If we book an OV studio we have points to spare but if we book a 1 bedroom of any sort we'd have to borrow....so will likely just book an OV studio.   

Looking at the map in the first post it looks like any of the villas in the short building that directly faces the ocean would be pretty far away from the ocean so I was thinking maybe I should request the _"Long wing of the Ewa building, higher floor, facing the pool" _so we'd have a little bit of everything to look at.  Would you say that's about right?  (And would that also get us a sunset view?!)  If you're not facing the pool what do you see on the other side of that long building?  Is that the Marriott side?  Do you have more of an "island" view rather than a "pool" view to go along with the ocean?  TIA for your thoughts...I just want to ask DH what he'd rather see along with the ocean (pool & sunset or island / other properties).


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> Looking at the map in the first post it looks like any of the villas in the short building that directly faces the ocean would be pretty far away from the ocean so I was thinking maybe I should request the _"Long wing of the Ewa building, higher floor, facing the pool" _so we'd have a little bit of everything to look at.  Would you say that's about right?  (And would that also get us a sunset view?!)  If you're not facing the pool what do you see on the other side of that long building?  Is that the Marriott side?  Do you have more of an "island" view rather than a "pool" view to go along with the ocean?  TIA for your thoughts...I just want to ask DH what he'd rather see along with the ocean (pool & sunset or island / other properties).



Yes, the Ewa Building Long Wing (even numbers #xx70-xx86) will give you a sunset view.  It will also give you a view of the Waikolohe Valley and you hear the music as well.

The other side of the Ewa Building Long Wing (odd numbers #xx71-xx85) has only four Ocean View lock-off two-bedrooms (floors 10-14), so that will reduce your odds of getting assigned to that side.  But the JW Marriott is not on that side of Aulani  --  its on Aulani's north side near the Waianae Building.  There is another Marriott further away from Aulani but it doesn't interfere with views.  If you click on Villa 881 (an Island View, by the way), you'll see some photos of the views from an 8th floor villa on that side of the Long Wing.  An advantage to being on that side is that you'll be able to watch the Starlit Hui show from your balcony.  Be advised there is no pool view from that side of the Long Wing.

Relatively speaking, the villas in the Ewa Building Short Wing (even numbers #xx60-xx68) are further away from the ocean than some other Ocean View villas.  Only you can decide whether that distance will be material to you.  These villas will have views of the ocean and overlook the Starlit Hui, but you don't see the pool and I doubt that you'll see the sunset.


----------



## paulh

parrotheadlois said:


> We booked our studio exactly 7 months out with no problem, 8 nights, ocean view.  Then we wanted to switch over to a 1BR for our last 3 nights and had no problem booking that either.



thanks for that, now have to wait till end of jan to book
Paul


----------



## lodge

You booked airfare first, then plan to book Aulani... I'm wondering if there's ever a chance that it DOESN'T pan out, and space is too limited to get what is needed? Is the 7 month window the best option or can 11 months work? I plan most things WAY out!


----------



## Anal Annie

OK, so I have studied nearly every post with pics in the first post.   Not so many standard view or island views posted as yet to help know what to ask for with those.   Looking ahead at the resort availability I can just now see Day # 1 of what would be our stay there...that day is already gone on the 1 bedroom "pool view" rooms...and I am afraid that DH might not be happy with an IV if there's too much "other crap" included in the view (parking garage roofs & other buildings etc.) and I already know he doesn't want a "standard" view anything.  So I am still probably looking at booking an OV studio.  I was on the member website to see if there was one of those 360 videos of the units and when I read thru the amenities for the units it did not list a toaster as being included in the studios.  There is always one in the WDW ones....can anybody confirm whether or not there IS a toaster or NOT in the Aulani studios?  I DO use that for breakfasts quite a bit.  I would hate to have to go out to BUY one but I suppose I could....I'd just rather NOT have to...

I also looked at the floor plans...it appears that you can't see the TV from the sofa in the studios.  Has anybody found that to be odd or annoying?   Do we all have to pile onto the bed together in order to watch the TV? 

THANKS!!


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so I have studied nearly every post with pics in the first post.   Not so many standard view or island views posted as yet to help know what to ask for with those.   Looking ahead at the resort availability I can just now see Day # 1 of what would be our stay there...that day is already gone on the 1 bedroom "pool view" rooms...and I am afraid that DH might not be happy with an IV if there's too much "other crap" included in the view (parking garage roofs & other buildings etc.) and I already know he doesn't want a "standard" view anything.  So I am still probably looking at booking an OV studio.  I was on the member website to see if there was one of those 360 videos of the units and when I read thru the amenities for the units it did not list a toaster as being included in the studios.  There is always one in the WDW ones....can anybody confirm whether or not there IS a toaster or NOT in the Aulani studios?  I DO use that for breakfasts quite a bit.  I would hate to have to go out to BUY one but I suppose I could....I'd just rather NOT have to...



When we were at Aulani in September, I think there was a toaster in the studio.    A toaster is listed as an appliance for the one-bedrooms, so I believe it should be available for a studio as well.  Also, it seemed to me that our mini-refrigerator was larger than the studio refrigerators we've had at the WDW DVC resorts.

Also, the DVD player in our studio was a Blu-Ray player.





Anal Annie said:


> I also looked at the floor plans...it appears that you can't see the TV from the sofa in the studios.  Has anybody found that to be odd or annoying?   Do we all have to pile onto the bed together in order to watch the TV?



A few weeks ago I responded to someone's questions about viewing the TV from the studio's sofa.  Click here to read the thread and see some photos I posted.  By the way, the studios with the non-angled balconies have the 'normal' DVC studio configuration with the bed and sofa on the same side of the villa and the TV on the opposite wall.


----------



## BlazerFan

The studios DO have toasters. When we were there in November with a large group we "borrowed" one from one of our studios to make massive amounts of toast in our 2 bedroom


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> When we were at Aulani in September, I think there was a toaster in the studio.    A toaster is listed as an appliance for the one-bedrooms, so I believe it should be available for a studio as well.  Also, it seemed to me that our mini-refrigerator was larger than the studio refrigerators we've had at the WDW DVC resorts.
> 
> Also, the DVD player in our studio was a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago I responded to someone's questions about viewing the TV from the studio's sofa.  Click here to read the thread and see some photos I posted.  By the way, the studios with the non-angled balconies have the 'normal' DVC studio configuration with the bed and sofa on the same side of the villa and the TV on the opposite wall.



Thanks guys...the toaster is one appliance that I use every day in a studio.  We often do frozen waffles & fruit for breakfast.


----------



## paulh

lodge said:


> You booked airfare first, then plan to book Aulani... I'm wondering if there's ever a chance that it DOESN'T pan out, and space is too limited to get what is needed? Is the 7 month window the best option or can 11 months work? I plan most things WAY out!



BWV our home resort, so we have to book at the 7 month window.as have been looking at flights for a while they were coming out at around $1540 pp and flight travel time of 32 hours. then they droped to $1100 and flight travel time to 24 hours. so booked and have fingers crossed for the 7 month window

Paul


----------



## disneybirds

We booked our flights and then tried to get in Aulani for next June.  Since I didn't book online on the 7 month mark, we were not able to get consecutive nights together.  About a month later, I was online and saw that there was availability for the first week of July.  I was able to change our flights for free (since they had changed the schedule) and now have 4 nights the first week of July.  You need to read the thread about booking online and be ready to book at 8:00 a.m.  Also, I would make short waitlist requests.  We had a waitlist filled on Christmas day!  Good Luck!


----------



## Anal Annie

So I am assuming there are laundry rooms available for those people who only have studios like there are at WDW in FL?   Can anybody tell me about the laundry facilities & where they're located?  Were they busy?  I don't NORMALLY do laundry while on vacation but since Aulani will be Part 2 of 3 (Part 1 will be DL for a few nights) I was thinking I might do a couple of loads before we move on to Maui...just to help cut down on the packing problems.  Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> So I am assuming there are laundry rooms available for those people who only have studios like there are at WDW in FL?   Can anybody tell me about the laundry facilities & where they're located?  Were they busy?  I don't NORMALLY do laundry while on vacation but since Aulani will be Part 2 of 3 (Part 1 will be DL for a few nights) I was thinking I might do a couple of loads before we move on to Maui...just to help cut down on the packing problems.  Thanks!



There are two laundry rooms at Aulani and both are on the first floor near the elevator alcoves. One laundry room is in the Waianae Building near villa #112 and the other is in the Ewa Building a few feet from villa #170.  There are three washers and six dryers in each laundry room and they are open 24/7.  You'll need to use your key card to enter either laundry room.

When we were there in September, it cost $3 in tokens to operate each machine.  Tokens are given free of change to DVC members staying on points.  Members can get the tokens from the CMs at the Front Desk.

We used the laundry room a couple times during our week-long stay.  I vaguely remember having to wait a few minutes to get a washer on one of my trips, but the wait wasn't a problem.

By the way, the laundry room in the Ewa Building has a picture window that looks out on Waikolohe Valley.  Here are a couple photos of the laundry room.


----------



## eandesmom

Hi!  With these requests, in an Ocean View Studio, would I have a sunset view, valley view and not be looking at the Marriott?  Just want to confirm I looked at the map(s) right.

Ewa Building, long wing facing the pool, high floor (prefer 12 or higher). 

Or

Waianae Building, facing the pool, high floor (12 or higher)


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> Hi!  With these requests, in an Ocean View Studio, would I have a sunset view, valley view and not be looking at the Marriott?  Just want to confirm I looked at the map(s) right.
> 
> Ewa Building, long wing facing the pool, high floor (prefer 12 or higher).
> 
> Yes on Sunset View, Yes on Waikolohe Valley, and Yes on No-Marriott.
> 
> Or
> 
> Waianae Building, facing the pool, high floor (12 or higher)
> 
> 
> No on Sunset View, Yes on Waikolohe Valley, and Yes on No-Marriott.



To get all three, you'll want the Ewa side.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> To get all three, you'll want the Ewa side.



ok, thanks!  My only reason for having the other side in is not knowing how many of those phase 3 studios will be in play by our trip over memorial day but I really want sunset so fingers crossed!.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

I think the sunset view will depend on the time of year. Ewa was great for a sunset view but that was mid to late December. Perhaps someone who has been there in the summer can comment? Although I loved watching it from my balcony, my inlaws and our friends preferred to walk to the beach and sit on loungers with a drink to watch the sunset every day! 

As for view requests, I'd say the less specific the better. I would just request high floor, facing pool and see what you get. Or, Ewa building facing pool...if you're going at a very busy time of year it probably will help get your request filled if there's a lot of flexibility in your request. The room assigners don't know if building, floor, or facing pool are the most important to you. If you don't want to look at the Marriott I'd just request facing pool.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> There are two laundry rooms at Aulani and both are on the first floor near the elevator alcoves. One laundry room is in the Waianae Building near villa #112 and the other is in the Ewa Building a few feet from villa #170.  There are three washers and six dryers in each laundry room and they are open 24/7.  You'll need to use your key card to enter either laundry room.
> 
> When we were there in September, it cost $3 in tokens to operate each machine.  Tokens are given free of change to DVC members staying on points.  Members can get the tokens from the CMs at the Front Desk.
> 
> We used the laundry room a couple times during our week-long stay.  I vaguely remember having to wait a few minutes to get a washer on one of my trips, but the wait wasn't a problem.
> 
> By the way, the laundry room in the Ewa Building has a picture window that looks out on Waikolohe Valley.  Here are a couple photos of the laundry room.



 Thank you!  You are a WEALTH of knowledge!!  I'll probably only plan on doing about 2 loads if I have to schlep very far!


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> ok, thanks!  My only reason for having the other side in is not knowing how many of those phase 3 studios will be in play by our trip over memorial day but I really want sunset so fingers crossed!.



Technically, the same percentage of Phase 3 Vacation Homes will be in play as in Phases 1 and 2.  It all depends on the percentage of Aulani's points that have been declared for the DVC inventory.  If 25% of Aulani is declared for the DVC inventory, then on any given Use Day up to 25% of Aulani can be booked using points.  Due to something called the Reciprocal Use Clause in the Master Declaration, DVC members have access to Vacation Homes that are completed but have not yet been declared for the DVC inventory as long as the daily usage doesn't exceed the declared percentage.

No, I do not know what percentage of Aulani has been declared to date for the DVC inventory, but I do know its at least 15.29%.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:
			
		

> Technically, the same percentage of Phase 3 Vacation Homes will be in play as in Phases 1 and 2.  It all depends on the percentage of Aulani's points that have been declared for the DVC inventory.  If 25% of Aulani is declared for the DVC inventory, then on any given Use Day up to 25% of Aulani can be booked using points.  Due to something called the Reciprocal Use Clause in the Master Declaration, DVC members have access to Vacation Homes that are completed but have not yet been declared for the DVC inventory as long as the daily usage doesn't exceed the declared percentage.
> 
> No, I do not know what percentage of Aulani has been declared to date for the DVC inventory, but I do know its at least 15.29%.



Good point, I hadn't been thinking about it that way but you are right.


----------



## Anal Annie

OK, one more question about the laundry....are they the new High Efficiency type washing machines or can I pack like regular old fashioned Tide?  TIA


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> OK, one more question about the laundry....are they the new High Efficiency type washing machines or can I pack like regular old fashioned Tide?  TIA



I'm not really positive, but I think the one front loading washer in each laundry room was an HE machine.  I used some Purex 3-in-one sheets for my laundry and the clothes came out fine.

BTW, here is a link to my Aulani trip report on the DVCNews Forum site:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?11255-15-Days-in-Hawaii-with-denlo-amp-wdrl.  There might be a few more tidbits in the report that might be of interest to you.


----------



## BCV23

Thanks for all your work, *wdrl*. Any word on the accessible villas? We have a 2 BR lockoff ocean view booked and wondering what it might look like as well as location.


----------



## wdrl

BCV23 said:


> Thanks for all your work, *wdrl*. Any word on the accessible villas? We have a 2 BR lockoff ocean view booked and wondering what it might look like as well as location.



I don't know much about Aulani's handicapped accessible villas. Only one guest has posted to this thread about having an HA villa (#808).  I know *SillyLittlePixie* looked into the location of the HA villa and talked to Disney about it.  If I recall correctly, she was told that the HA villas are located throughout the resort.  When I was at Aulani I asked a Concierge CM about the HA villas and she said there were HA villas in all view categories, but she couldn't tell me exactly where they were located.

Also, I think the HA one-bedrooms do not have the murphy bed built into the TV armoire in the living room.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

wdrl said:


> I don't know much about Aulani's handicapped accessible villas. Only one guest has posted to this thread about having an HA villa (#808).  I know *SillyLittlePixie* looked into the location of the HA villa and talked to Disney about it.  If I recall correctly, she was told that the HA villas are located throughout the resort.  When I was at Aulani I asked a Concierge CM about the HA villas and she said there were HA villas in all view categories, but she couldn't tell me exactly where they were located.
> 
> *Also, I think the HA one-bedrooms do not have the murphy bed built into the TV armoire in the living room.*


*
*

This is true. When I initially booked an HA 2 bedroom, I did not notice that the reservation did NOT specify that there was a pull-down bunk. When the resort let me know they didn't have them in HA one-bedrooms, I went back and looked at my reservation- yep, no mention of it! When I changed to a regular lockoff 2 bedroom, it did say pull down bunk. When I got back from my trip, I went through the DVC site as if I were trying to book one- yep, NO single sleeper in HA villas in ANY view category. And yes, when you try to book a dedicated 2 bedroom it does say sleeper chair not pull down bunk!


----------



## BCV23

*wdrl *and *Silly Little Pixie*, I can't thank you both enough for the info on the extra bed. It would have been a rude awakening to only learn this upon arrival. We'll only have six in the 2 BR but had hoped to give the studio portion to DS1 and DSIL and put DS2 and our DD in the living room.  I checked the detail on the reservation and sure enough no chair listed.  Back to the drawing board.

From what I understood when I booked almost 11 months ago, the only ocean view accessible villas are lockoffs.

Big shout out to *Buddy*, the GS who helped me book. I called at the 11 month mark in the morning and he could find no accessible ocean view 2 BR. Checked with the special needs dept and was told the same thing. But he thought he had heard or read (I can't remember which) that there would be such an animal in the last phase which wasn't open at the time. He made another call which I think was to the resort itself and confirmed so we were able to book it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

BCV23 said:


> *wdrl *and *Silly Little Pixie*, I can't thank you both enough for the info on the extra bed. It would have been a rude awakening to only learn this upon arrival. We'll only have six in the 2 BR but had hoped to give the studio portion to DS1 and DSIL and put DS2 and our DD in the living room.  I checked the detail on the reservation and sure enough no chair listed.  Back to the drawing board.
> 
> From what I understood when I booked almost 11 months ago, the only ocean view accessible villas are lockoffs.



Oh man, I was SO glad that for whatever reason I called the resort directly! I just had an itch to find out locations of HA rooms (4th floor for PV) and for whatever reason the CM let me know there was no single sleeper. I must've mentioned my kids? What a stroke of luck to find out then, AND still have another PV lockoff available! None were showing available online so I called MS. The CM didn't see one at first either, (only OV) but then one popped up.  The CM at MS had never heard of there being no single in the HA villas! But he said, yep, now that I'm looking at the reservation you are right, it's not printed there. I suggested that perhaps they just let people know that if they call to book.  I know it won't make a difference for some, but for us it sure does. 

Glad the information helped you!


----------



## BCV23

Yes, I think it would be good to let anyone booking an accessible villa know about the beds. Occupancy of 8 not 9 is not mentioned either that I've seen.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

BCV23 said:


> Yes, I think it would be good to let anyone booking an accessible villa know about the beds. Occupancy of 8 not 9 is not mentioned either that I've seen.



I tried booking it with 9 and it let me! When I spoke to the resort, they said you could still HAVE 9... they did not have any rollaways, but I could bring a blow up mattress or sleeping bag. 

So I guess occupancy is still 9, but you either have to bring a bed yourself or somebody is sleepin' 3 to a bed.


----------



## BCV23

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I tried booking it with 9 and it let me! When I spoke to the resort, they said you could still HAVE 9... they did not have any rollaways, but I could bring a blow up mattress or sleeping bag.
> 
> So I guess occupancy is still 9, but you either have to bring a bed yourself or somebody is sleepin' 3 to a bed.



That is just wrong when regular villas have beds for nine.

So you ended up with a non accessible villa? How did the person who needed accessibility manage?


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

BCV23 said:


> That is just wrong when regular villas have beds for nine.
> 
> So you ended up with a non accessible villa? How did the person who needed accessibility manage?



We did opt for a non-HA villa and were so lucky to switch to one a couple months before our trip! My FIL has had some mobility issues for the past several years, and had knee surgery a couple months before our trip (long planned). He recovered better than expected, and so he only had issues with stepping over the tub side in the studio. He was able to use the master shower instead. 

Initially we thought he'd need a scooter for use around the resort/around the island, but he ended up being able to walk everywhere unassisted! This was much better than we had hoped for at the 7 month mark. I realize that the majority of members who need an HA villa aren't going to be that lucky.


----------



## Anal Annie

Thank you all for all of your tips and information on this thread!

I have been watching the availability at Aulani for the past week day by day...just to see what was generally fully booked so I could be prepared.  I was checking both studios and 1-bedrooms.  I had finally made up my mind that we would book an OV studio and a few days ago we decided to go to Aulani for 7 nights rather than 5 nights.  Usually when I checked the lower point value villas were the ones that were never available for a whole week...usually the OV units were still open so I had just decided to go for OV.  I didn't check yesterday because I was comfortable that the OV studios would be available based on the pattern I'd been seeing.  Then I logged on around 7:15 this morning and of course since it wasn't 8:00 yet I still had to back it up by a day to see what was open...and there it was...Aug. 6th OV studio was unavailable!!  I nearly choked on my coffee and I got really nervous that I'd have to waitlist or something.   So I stayed online and just toodled around on the website for the next 40 some minutes.  I changed my reservation search to only include ME on the initial reservation so that I wouldn't have to waste time filling in anybody extra on the online form and WHEW!  It went through.  (I am calling MS today to add DH and DS and to put in a room request.)  

So after I finished my ressie I was curious and I went back to check the availability again and horrors!  One of our nights was gone already (the 8th I think it was)!  So I just may have snagged the last OV studio for those 7 consecutive nights and I was glad I had just booked the unit with just 1 person to get it finished quickly!  Oddly tho the "pool view" was still open for the week so I _could've _done that instead but since those had been booked the entire time I was watching I was just surprised that the availability was that tight and I am just so extremely thankful right now that I got us booked AND that we own our DVC!!  Those studios go for like $650 / night!!  Holy Moly!! 

Now I have to go to Amex. later today and transfer points to Starwood so I can book our 3 nights on Maui.  Then I can start getting serious about booking airfare.


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> So I just may have snagged the last OV studio for those 7 consecutive nights. . . .



Glad to hear you got what you wanted.


----------



## RoyalCanadian

We are DVC-SSR owners since 2004 and we're making our 1st visit to Aulani next week, arriving on the 18th and staying for a week. 

We have an ocean view studio booked.  Figuring out the buildings and the views makes my head spin.  Could someone please help me make an informed request when we do the online check in?

with thanks,

Neil


----------



## wdrl

RoyalCanadian said:


> We are DVC-SSR owners since 2004 and we're making our 1st visit to Aulani next week, arriving on the 18th and staying for a week.
> 
> We have an ocean view studio booked.  Figuring out the buildings and the views makes my head spin.  Could someone please help me make an informed request when we do the online check in?
> 
> with thanks,
> 
> Neil



I'm not sure if the online check in system offers many options for villa selections.  Personally, I liked the sights and sounds of Waikolohe Valley, which is the name of the area that has Aulani's main pool and lazy.  Also, I prefer to be on the highest floor possible.  So, to keep my request simple, I'd probably try to request a villa that overlooks Waikolhe Valley on a high floor.

Aulani is a well laid out resort and I think you can get from any point to another in no more than 5 minutes.  The elevators are quick and conveniently located.  For that reason, there is not much to be gained by asking to be 'near lobby' or 'near elevator.'

I'm sure you'll get a great villa.  Just relax and start counting down the hours before you are in Hawaii.  Besides, its 75 degrees in Aulani right now.  What is it in Kitchener?


----------



## RoyalCanadian

wdrl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the online check in system offers many options for villa selections.  Personally, I liked the sights and sounds of Waikolohe Valley, which is the name of the area that has Aulani's main pool and lazy.  Also, I prefer to be on the highest floor possible.  So, to keep my request simple, I'd probably try to request a villa that overlooks Waikolhe Valley on a high floor.
> 
> Aulani is a well laid out resort and I think you can get from any point to another in no more than 5 minutes.  The elevators are quick and conveniently located.  For that reason, there is not much to be gained by asking to be 'near lobby' or 'near elevator.'
> 
> I'm sure you'll get a great villa.  Just relax and start counting down the hours before you are in Hawaii.  Besides, its 75 degrees in Aulani right now.  What is it in Kitchener?



Thank you for the encouragement.  I took a look at some of the photos on this thread & came to the conclusion you have suggested - high floor overlooking the main pool area.

We have had the countdown going on the sliding glass door to the backyard for a couple of months now.  I subtract 1 from the total because we depart for the airport at 0-silly-30 on the morning of the 18th & I rarely get to bed on Thursday nights prior to 0200h.

It's currentli -2C in Kitchener, but apparently feels like -9c.  Aulani will be a welcome respite from the cold of winter.

With thanks,
Neil

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Anal Annie

Can a I just say that now that we're booked I can't wait to report back in here after our trip with our room # and some pics!!

NOW if I can just luck into some affordable airfare....


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> Can a I just say that now that we're booked I can't wait to report back in here after our trip with our room # and some pics!!
> 
> NOW if I can just luck into some affordable airfare....



I, too, am looking forward to your photos.  There hasn't been a lot of people posting their photos to this thread, so we need all the contributions we can get.  Good luck on getting a decent airfare.


----------



## Lisacope

Hi All - 

I have a pool view 1bdr booked for Feb 15-22, I am thinking 5th floor is the floor to request. Other than that, given the construction, which building is it better to request?


----------



## ACDSNY

Lisacope said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I have a pool view 1bdr booked for Feb 15-22, I am thinking 5th floor is the floor to request. Other than that, given the construction, which building is it better to request?


 
We were there in Dec and requested a high floor.  We couldn't of asked for a better room than what we got in the Ewa tower #552.  We loved it.  Right above where they have music playing in the evenings, view of the ocean in the distance and of course a view of the pool area lazy river.


----------



## nicola28

We are here right now in the Eva tower 14th for with a huge lanai. Best view ever!


----------



## Lisacope

Thanks for the replies! 5th floor, Ewa tower it is!


----------



## wdrl

nicola28 said:


> We are here right now in the Eva tower 14th for with a huge lanai. Best view ever!



Wish we were at Aulani, too.  Its cool and rainy here in the Houston area this morning.

Can you post some photos of the view from your villa?


----------



## DenLo

Lisacope said:


> Thanks for the replies! 5th floor, Ewa tower it is!



I don't think a specific building would matter.  What would matter to me is that we see the Waikolohe Valley.  With an OV which starts on the 5th floor and up you'd have a great view of the resort.  I would miss not hearing the morning wake up music from our villa.  We slept with the balcony door open and having a screen door made it even better.


----------



## lesabrowning

What an awesome thread!  Thank you for all the work that has gone into it!

We recently added points at Aulani and will be making our first trip in mid May.  We booked quickly, knowing very little about the property, and had no idea what to request.  Now I am hoping someone can help me make a request. We will be traveling with our two youngest daughters ages 11 years and 8 months.  We booked a 2 Bedroom Island Garden View.  At the time a standard view sounded bad and Ocean view seemed like a zillion points. LOL  I did not really think it through! LOL  I hope I don't regret the category choice.  After thinking more about the age of our baby and the lack of child care for kids under three, I suspect we may not return next year and I likely could have sacrificed the points after all.  LOL When we bought in, our rep told us Disney offered in room babysitting for a fee, now we are told that is not the case)

So, any pros or cons on the Island Garden view 2BR villas?  I am not sure we are really that picky, but advice or thoughts would be appreciated  : )


----------



## LisaT91403

lesabrowning said:


> So, any pros or cons on the Island Garden view 2BR villas?  I am not sure we are really that picky, but advice or thoughts would be appreciated  : )



We loved our Island View 2BR villa! We were in 881, and you can see pictures in post #199 on this thread (or a link to them if you go to the first page of the thread). We went to the Starlit Hui on Monday, but on Thursday we watched it from our balcony. I realize everyone has different priorities, but for us, the expense of the pool or ocean view just wasn't worth it. We wanted to have lots of space...just 4 of us in a 2 BDR. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## wdrl

lesabrowning said:


> When we bought in, our rep told us Disney offered in room babysitting for a fee, now we are told that is not the case)
> 
> So, any pros or cons on the Island Garden view 2BR villas?  I am not sure we are really that picky, but advice or thoughts would be appreciated  : )



When we were at Aulani in September, the resort offered baby sitting services for a fee.  I suggest you contact Aulani through Member Services to see if such services are available.  Auntie's Beach House is a great place for kids, but the kids have to be ages 3 to 12.

As for a Island View villa, I'd second LisaT91403's recommendation that you consider the odd-numbered villas on the long wing of the Ewa Building (villas #xx71-xx87).  You'll overlook the lawn on which the Starlit Hui show is performed, and you might get a glimpse of the ocean.


----------



## lesabrowning

Thanks so much for the suggestions.

I did contact Aulani directly about the babysitting.  I was told that they are not offering babysitting services.  I always knew there would be a fee involved, it is just a bit of a let down that there is no babysitting available at all.  Not that we really want to stick her in child care for the trip. LOL  But it sure would be nice to have the option of an adult's only meal or some spa time.  I have heard from others that there are local nanny services for hire that specialize at the area resorts.  I will have to give that some thought.  I think our girls being a baby and a tween are just sort of not the best ages for this resort this year. But it is Hawaii!  It will be an amazing trip regardless!  We travel to non Disney places all the time, not sure why I am so concerned with the kids club to begin with : )


----------



## salemk

Does anybody have a link or a copy the room service menu. I heard they have Family meals you can order & was thinking about ordering one during our upcoming stay in Feb. Just want to see what they offer & costs.


----------



## Psychodisney

I don't have a copy of the menu but we had the pasta dinner for4(we have 5 people).  It included a salad, grilled veggies, garlic bread, baked mostacolli and a cheesecake for desert for approx $100.
I remember seeing chicken, meatloaf and salmon.


----------



## shari2137

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/shari2137/Aulani 2013/Aulani-2013/IMG_1775_zps56955f6b.jpg

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/shari2137/Aulani 2013/Aulani-2013/IMG_1774_zpsb5acfa1a.jpg

Room 570 - Ewa Tower, 1 Bedroom Poolside Garden View

1st picture is from bedroom balcony, 2nd picture is from living room balcony


----------



## shari2137

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee483/shari2137/Aulani 2013/Aulani-2013/IMG_1289_zps116f2ca8.jpg

Ewa Tower - Room 1174, 2 bedroom ocean view


----------



## wdrl

shari2137 said:


> Room 570 - Ewa Tower, 1 Bedroom Poolside Garden View
> 
> Ewa Tower - Room 1174, 2 bedroom ocean view



Thanks for sharing your photos!  I've added both villas to the list in Post #1.

After experiencing both a Pool View villa and an Ocean View villa, which one do you think you'll request if (when?) you return to Aulani?


----------



## ACDSNY

Ewa tower 552 one bedroom Pool/Garden View, full long balcony from our Dec trip.  Loved it!!!


----------



## Iceman93

We also did the family pasta meal on our last night at Aulani.  We got the basic package for four people and added on for another adult, as there were five adults and one child in our group.  The portions were huge!  It's definitely meant for having leftovers, as we didn't even eat half of what was provided and were completely stuffed.  It's a shame we didn't know that and do the family meal earlier in the trip, so that we could have enjoyed the leftovers...


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *ACDSNY*, for your photos!  I've added your villa to the list.


----------



## Cruise04

Thank you SO much for this post. I will be at Aulani in 3 weeks and this made me SO excited. I waivered back and forth between going and not going just about 2 weeks ago and decided to go ahead and continue with my solo trip. I'm looking forward to seeing what room I can get.

So from what I've been reading, it's better to do the check-in via phone than online? And is the phone check-in still 10 days out? I've only done online with my check-ins.


----------



## pixiedust71

Hello. We will be visiting Aulani soon. Trying to figure out our room request. One question I'm wondering about is which areas of the villa buildings get the most sun exposure on the balconies.

It looks to me like the Waianae long building (XX01 - XX13) facing the pool probably gets some morning sun but then that is it, no afternoon sun. 

Does the Waianaea building (XX30 - XX47) closest to the lobby and facing the pool get any sun?

How about the Ewa building (XX50-XX59) closest to the lobby facing the pool? 

My guess is the balconies with the most sun exposure would be in Ewa long building (XX70-XX89) facing the pool and closest to the ocean.

Does anybody have any information on this? We are the kind of people who spend a TON of time just relaxing on our balcony and would prefer a balcony with the most sun rays hitting us!

We have an ocean view booked and definitely hope that we get one that faces the pool side rather than facing the other direction. So sun exposure for the balconies that do not face the pool won't matter to us.

Appreciate any information you have!


----------



## wdrl

pixiedust71 said:


> Hello. We will be visiting Aulani soon. Trying to figure out our room request. One question I'm wondering about is which areas of the villa buildings get the most sun exposure on the balconies.
> 
> It looks to me like the Waianae long building (XX01 - XX13) facing the pool probably gets some morning sun but then that is it, no afternoon sun.
> 
> Does the Waianaea building (XX30 - XX47) closest to the lobby and facing the pool get any sun?
> 
> How about the Ewa building (XX50-XX59) closest to the lobby facing the pool?
> 
> My guess is the balconies with the most sun exposure would be in Ewa long building (XX70-XX89) facing the pool and closest to the ocean.
> 
> Does anybody have any information on this? We are the kind of people who spend a TON of time just relaxing on our balcony and would prefer a balcony with the most sun rays hitting us!
> 
> We have an ocean view booked and definitely hope that we get one that faces the pool side rather than facing the other direction. So sun exposure for the balconies that do not face the pool won't matter to us.
> 
> Appreciate any information you have!



I'll try to answer some of your questions.  First off, Aulani rooms xx30-xx47 are not DVC villas; they are part of the Aulani Hotel.  If you have booked a DVC villa, then you will not be assigned to that wing.

If you look at the resort map in Post #1, the sun rises in the lower left corner of map and sets in the upper right corner.  The Ocean View Villas in the Waianae Building (even numbered villas xx02-xx12) will get morning sun.  They will continue to get sun until the early afternoon.  We were at Aulani in September and we got sun until 4:00 PM or so, maybe a little longer.

The Ocean View villas in the Ewa Building (both the Phase 1 wing and the Long Wing) won't get morning sun.  They will get some afternoon sun, but it will be later in the afternoon.  Because the Ewa Phase 1 wing (even numbered villas xx50-xx58) is angled more than the Ewa Long Wing (even numbered villas xx70-xx86), it will catch sun a bit sooner than the Long Wing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> I'll try to answer some of your questions.  First off, Aulani rooms xx30-xx47 are not DVC villas; they are part of the Aulani Hotel.  If you have booked a DVC villa, then you will not be assigned to that wing.
> 
> If you look at the resort map in Post #1, the sun rises in the lower left corner of map and sets in the upper right corner.  The Ocean View Villas in the Waianae Building (even numbered villas xx02-xx12) will get morning sun.  They will continue to get sun until the early afternoon.  We were at Aulani in September and we got sun until 4:00 PM or so, maybe a little longer.
> 
> The Ocean View villas in the Ewa Building (both the Phase 1 wing and the Long Wing) won't get morning sun.  They will get some afternoon sun, but it will be later in the afternoon.  Because the Ewa Phase 1 wing (even numbered villas xx50-xx58) is angled more than the Ewa Long Wing (even numbered villas xx70-xx86), it will catch sun a bit sooner than the Long Wing.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Very good info!  Any idea (not to hijack but this interests me too) about what time the sun will hit Ewa, both short and long wings and how late it might last?


----------



## pixiedust71

wdrl:   Thanks very much for the great information. Much appreciated!! 

Just to make sure I understand, when you were there in September you stayed in Waianae Building (even numbered villas xx02-xx12) -- that's where you had the sun from morning until 4:00 p.m.?

Thanks again. I have a question about a different topic as well. I guess I will just start a different post for that.


----------



## pixiedust71

Anyone who is currently staying at Aulani or was recently there, I have a question about the construction noise. Was wondering if the noise is pretty loud in your room/balcony if you are staying close to it in the Waianae Building? Or can you not hear it?

Same goes for those staying in the Ewa building in rooms closest to ocean. I'm assuming the noise would be more prevalent in the Waianae building if you are staying close to the ocean versus in the Ewa building. 

But I could be wrong. Anybody have any information on this? Thanks.

On a side note, if you get a room closest the ocean can you actually hear the waves at night when the pool is closed and therefore pool noise is gone? I sure love the sounds of the ocean at night!


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> Very good info!  Any idea (not to hijack but this interests me too) about what time the sun will hit Ewa, both short and long wings and how late it might last?



I've looked at several of my photos, which are time stamped, but its tough to give specifics about the time of day for each wing.  We were on the third floor of the Waianae Building in villa #304, and we got sun before 8:00 AM to 4:00 PM or so.  The Ewa Long Wing odd numbered villas (xx71-xx87), which face away from the pool, are partly in the shadow of the Ewa Short Wing, but they should have the sun for almost the same amount of time.  The Ewa Short Wing even numbered villas xx60-xx68 will miss the morning sun, but should get sun at midday until late afternoon when the sun is blocked by the Ewa Long Wing.

As I said in my previous post, its best to look at the resort map in Post #1 and imagine the sun moving from the lower left to the upper right.  

By the way, the Aulani Villas have sheers.  Guests don't have to worry about their villas getting overheated by direct sunlight.


----------



## wdrl

pixiedust71 said:


> Just to make sure I understand, when you were there in September you stayed in Waianae Building (even numbered villas xx02-xx12) -- that's where you had the sun from morning until 4:00 p.m.?



Yes, we were in Villa #304, a Pool View Studio on the third floor of the Waianae Building.  Here is a link to our trip report, which has more photos of Aulani, and some general information you might find interesting:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?11255-15-Days-in-Hawaii-with-denlo-amp-wdrl

By the way, Aulani fronts a man-made lagoon.  The ocean waves actually break further away at the openings of the lagoon.  I don't think you'll hear much wave action from a villa.  But we were on the third floor, so maybe I'm completely wrong.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> I've looked at several of my photos, which are time stamped, but its tough to give specifics about the time of day for each wing.  We were on the third floor of the Waianae Building in villa #304, and we got sun before 8:00 AM to 4:00 PM or so.  The Ewa Long Wing odd numbered villas (xx71-xx87), which face away from the pool, are partly in the shadow of the Ewa Short Wing, but they should have the sun for almost the same amount of time.  The Ewa Short Wing even numbered villas xx60-xx68 will miss the morning sun, but should get sun at midday until late afternoon when the sun is blocked by the Ewa Long Wing.
> 
> As I said in my previous post, its best to look at the resort map in Post #1 and imagine the sun moving from the lower left to the upper right.
> 
> By the way, the Aulani Villas have sheers.  Guests don't have to worry about their villas getting overheated by direct sunlight.



Good info, I was focusing on high floor long wing Ewa, for our OV studio for sunset views (and no marriott) but would love afternoon sun as well and prefer it to morning sun.


----------



## SuzanneSLO

We just returned and were in room 1656, a studio. We loved the room and the view. We enjoyed breakfast on the non-angled lanai every morning in the shade. We had sun in the afternoon until the magical sunsets. We also enjoyed listening to live Hawaiian music wafting up from the Olelo room while eating dinner on our lanai. -- Suzanne


----------



## pixiedust71

Thanks for the information Suzanne. Sounds positively lovely. Sounds like you preferred the non-angled lanai to the angled ones (?). Are the non-angled bigger?

Was it plenty warm enough for eating breakfast on your lanai even though you didn't have the warmth from the sun?


----------



## BCV23

We're back from a great stay at Aulani. We had a two BR ocean view in the long wing of Ewa and an accessible studio on the short wing of Ewa. Took photos but will have to try to figure out how to share them. 

The sounds from the pool could be heard all night. The water doesn't stop it's just that guests can't swim. I think I could hear the sounds of the ocean at times, too, but.....???

The only construction noise I heard was the beeping from trucks on occasion. I assume that was when they were backing up?? Not an annoyance for me.

I was on the lanai a lot and don't remember having any problem escaping the sun. The long wing of Ewa runs pretty much East to West so the rooms on the pool side face North. Perfect for someone who doesn't want to sit in the sun. Yes, it was warm enough to enjoy breakfast on the lanai.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *BCV23*, here is a photo of the view from Aulani Villa 670/672, a two bedroom lock off located in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building:


----------



## wdrl

Here are some more photos, courtesy of *BCV23*.  Aulani Villa 456 is a Handicapped Accessible Pool View Studio in Ewa Building Phase 1, the wing closest to the lobby.  The bathroom in this studio is modified to accommodate guests with accessibility issues. 

The studio has a great view of Waikolohe Valley's lazy river.  You can see part of the Waianae Building in the background.






Here is a photo of the handicapped accessible shower.  Note that it has a rubber lip to keep the water from running all over the bathroom floor.  According to *BCV23's* family, it is a huge improvement over other DVC HA showers.


----------



## wdrl

While at Aulani, *BCV23* took some photos of the family dinner menus that are offered by Aulani's Room Service.  I've read that the portions are quite large and that one family had enough leftovers for a second meal.


----------



## BCV23

*wdrl*, thank you so much for posting my photos. Sorry for the quality.

We all loved Aulani. Such a wonderful resort. Our daughter said the bathroom was the best accessible one she's had. The little rubber lip visible at the entrance to the shower contained the water. I hope they retrofit other DVC properties in that manner. Seems like an easy fix.

When I saw our room assignment, I was disappointed that we were on the sixth floor until I walked out onto one of the lanais. Loved sixth floor. We could see the ocean well but also felt close enough to the pool that we felt immersed in the magic of the valley. The assignor also did us a favor by making the 2 BR convenient to the the studio. Both villas were close to the elevator bank and then it was a short walk. So nice.

Anyone else think the sheets were much nicer than other DVC properties? Loved having a hotpot for tea. Loved the rice bowls. Loved the layout of the master bath and all the different lighting options in the two sections. In fact, loved the lights throughout the 2 BR. Loved the details throughout the resort.

The cast members were _all_ exceptional, I thought. For those of you with memories of WDW in the 70s (like my DH) and early 80s like me, the CMs remind me of those days with the extra touch of Hawaiian aloha.


----------



## Iceman93

BCV23 said:


> The cast members were _all_ exceptional, I thought. For those of you with memories of WDW in the 70s (like my DH) and early 80s like me, the CMs remind me of those days with the extra touch of Hawaiian aloha.



Yes, I thought the same thing.  My family used to take an annual trip to the Polynesian Village in the late 70's and 80's, and let's just say it was magical.  That place has gone way downhill (but I'm strongly affected by a very poor concierge-level experience the last time I stayed there about five years ago).  Aulani was superb--they have clearly gone to great lengths to hire outstanding cast members and train them well.  Let's hope it stays that way for a long time to come!


----------



## ACDSNY

I agree the CMs at Aulani are the best!  I can't wait to go again.


----------



## amym2

If we decide to go with island view this October (which is what I'm leaning towards, so we'll have more points for a 2014 WDW trip), are there places we could sit at the resort to see the ocean from upper floors?  I know DH and FIL would enjoy drinking coffee while looking out at the ocean, but I'm not sure how much we'd really use the lanai otherwise since our kids will want to go, go, go.


----------



## wdrl

amym2 said:


> are there places we could sit at the resort to see the ocean from upper floors?



No, there are no observation places on higher floors that you could sit to watch the ocean.  There is a very nice deck right off the lobby, but its only on the third floor and doesn't offer much of a view of the ocean (though it does have a great view of Waikolohe Valley).

There are places are places near the main pool that have great views of the lagoon and ocean.  You wouldn't be on a high floor, but you'll still have a relaxing view, especially while the kids are playing in the pool.

Here is a photo of the deck right off the lobby.  Though this photo doesn't show them, there are lounge chairs on the deck.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Thanks BCV23 for the photos of the accessible villa! I am glad to see the location, and that the CM's were right- it was on the 4th floor for the roll-in shower studio. 

Another plus for Aulani- CM's that have correct information!


----------



## BCV23

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Thanks BCV23 for the photos of the accessible villa! I am glad to see the location, and that the CM's were right- it was on the 4th floor for the roll-in shower studio.
> 
> Another plus for Aulani- CM's that have correct information!



And thank you for all the help before we left. So glad your FIL recovered so well.

The CMs are wonderful, aren't they? Of course, there are still tens of thousands of CMs at WDW who still spread the magic but one does run into the odd snarky one these days. A matter of sheer numbers I suppose.


----------



## nemofans

That menu is interesting how you can order a full dinner for 4 like that.  Are drinks included?


----------



## BCV23

amym2 said:


> If we decide to go with island view this October (which is what I'm leaning towards, so we'll have more points for a 2014 WDW trip), are there places we could sit at the resort to see the ocean from upper floors?  I know DH and FIL would enjoy drinking coffee while looking out at the ocean, but I'm not sure how much we'd really use the lanai otherwise since our kids will want to go, go, go.



Although not much of  an ocean view, the third floor lanai off the lobby that *wdrl *mentioned is really lovely. One of my favorite places to watch the resort come to life in the morning hours.

There are seating areas on every floor of the Ewa tower where the two sections meet. They would need to view the ocean  through the glass but it is still lovely. I should say on the floors we visited but I would guess they are on every floor given the architecture. Beautiful woven chairs.



nemofans said:


> That menu is interesting how you can order a full dinner for 4 like that.  Are drinks included?



I saw no indication that beverages are included but wouldn't expect them to be at that price really. One could always add drinks from private dining (room service) but I imagine most families have plenty in their fridge or would use the mugs? I know we would. 

If you end up ordering one, will you pop back on here after your vacation and give us a review, please?


----------



## amym2

wdrl said:


> No, there are no observation places on higher floors that you could sit to watch the ocean.  There is a very nice deck right off the lobby, but its only on the third floor and doesn't offer much of a view of the ocean (though it does have a great view of Waikolohe Valley).
> 
> There are places are places near the main pool that have great views of the lagoon and ocean.  You wouldn't be on a high floor, but you'll still have a relaxing view, especially while the kids are playing in the pool.
> 
> Here is a photo of the deck right off the lobby.  Though this photo doesn't show them, there are lounge chairs on the deck.



Thank you!  That does look lovely!


----------



## amym2

BCV23 said:


> Although not much of  an ocean view, the third floor lanai off the lobby that *wdrl *mentioned is really lovely. One of my favorite places to watch the resort come to life in the morning hours.
> 
> There are seating areas on every floor of the Ewa tower where the two sections meet. They would need to view the ocean  through the glass but it is still lovely. I should say on the floors we visited but I would guess they are on every floor given the architecture. Beautiful woven chairs.



Hmm, that might work.  Thanks!


----------



## amym2

Another balcony question... has anyone experienced problems with smoke from other balconies drifting to your balcony?  I'd hate to spring for OV so we can sit out on our balcony and enjoy ocean views and then have smoke interfere.  This is why we never pay for a balcony on a cruise.  I realize we'll get a balcony in any room at Aulani and there's no way to know for sure if it will be an issue, just wondering what others have experienced.


----------



## Fuhnuh

amym2 said:


> Another balcony question... has anyone experienced problems with smoke from other balconies drifting to your balcony?  I'd hate to spring for OV so we can sit out on our balcony and enjoy ocean views and then have smoke interfere.  This is why we never pay for a balcony on a cruise.  I realize we'll get a balcony in any room at Aulani and there's no way to know for sure if it will be an issue, just wondering what others have experienced.



We have been to Aulani three times and never experienced any problems.  I believe there is no smoking allowed on the balconies.  That does not mean no one does it, but I would be surprised if it happens very often.  The only smoking area I know of is fairly isolated to the left of the lobby entrance.


----------



## amym2

Fuhnuh said:


> We have been to Aulani three times and never experienced any problems.  I believe there is no smoking allowed on the balconies.  That does not mean no one does it, but I would be surprised if it happens very often.  The only smoking area I know of is fairly isolated to the left of the lobby entrance.



Thanks for sharing!  Anyone know for sure- is smoking not allowed on the balconies?


----------



## SuzanneSLO

amym2 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Anyone know for sure- is smoking not allowed on the balconies?



State law prohibits smoking on all lanais in Hawaii.  -- Suzanne


----------



## amym2

SuzanneSLO said:


> State law prohibits smoking on all lanais in Hawaii.  -- Suzanne



Hooray!


----------



## kikiq

amym2 said:


> If we decide to go with island view this October (which is what I'm leaning towards, so we'll have more points for a 2014 WDW trip), are there places we could sit at the resort to see the ocean from upper floors?  I know DH and FIL would enjoy drinking coffee while looking out at the ocean, but I'm not sure how much we'd really use the lanai otherwise since our kids will want to go, go, go.



We just got back from Aulani this week.  We had an island/garden 2 lock off 2 bedroom in the Ewa building 16th floor.  Imagine our surprise to walk out on the balcony and look to the right and see the OCEAN!!!  I will post pictures as soon as I have more time to download them to shutter fly.  My DH sat out on the balcony every morning with his coffee even when it rained 

Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Anjelica

Just got back - we stayed January 16th-20th.  We had an Oceanview Deluxe Studio.  In the future, especially since I didn't think the view was that "awesome" we will get the pool view. You could not see the ocean unless you were physically on the balcony. We had room 1485 and the views are posted below (one looking left, looking straight and finally looking right):


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *Anjelica*!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## kikiq

Anjelica said:


> Just got back - we stayed January 16th-20th.  We had an Oceanview Deluxe Studio.  In the future, especially since I didn't think the view was that "awesome" we will get the pool view. You could not see the ocean unless you were physically on the balcony. We had room 1485 and the views are posted below (one looking left, looking straight and finally looking right):



Hmm, we were in room 1677/1679(studio).  My DD and DSIL had a similar view from their studio, but it is considered an island/garden view.


----------



## ezmerelda

wdrl said:
			
		

> Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase is scheduled to open Winter 2013.
> 
> Aulani has 460 DVC Vacation Homes, including 21 three-bedroom Grand Villas and 439 two-bedroom villas.  In addition,  246 of the two-bedroom villas will be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.
> 
> Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.
> 
> The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.
> 
> The following diagram shows the location of Aulani's three phases.
> 
> Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas
> 
> Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.
> 
> Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.
> 
> The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  When known, the diagrams also show which part of the lock off two-bedroom is the studio and which part is the one-bedroom villa.
> 
> There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.
> 
> When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.
> 
> The information for these diagrams is derived from Aulani's Master Declaration dated June 7, 2010.
> 
> Here is another resort map that shows the location of some of the features and services around Aulani:
> 
> When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.
> 
> If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.
> 
> Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
> 
> 
> (Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
> 
> 
> Villa 110:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 170/172:  Pool View Lock-off two Bedroom with Photos
> Villa 204:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 304:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 310:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 312:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 356:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 363:  Standard View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 452: Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 453:  Standard View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 456:  Pool View Studio with photos.  Note:  Handicapped Accessible
> Villa 458:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 482:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 504:  Pool View Studio with photos.  More photos here.
> Villa 505/507:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR) with photos
> Villa 508:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 551:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated with photos
> Villa 552:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 570:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 576/578:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio) with photos
> Villa 612:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 651:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 670/670: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff with photo
> Villa 752: Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 759:  Standard View One-Bedroom with photos.
> Villa 787:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with Photos
> Villa 804:  Ocean View Studio with photo
> Villa 808:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photo Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 813:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 857:  Island View Studio with photos
> Villa 876:  Ocean View One Bedroom with photo
> Villa 881:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 910:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 913:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 964:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1001:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa with photos
> Villa 1003:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1006:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1007:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1008:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1051:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1054: Ocean View Studio with photo
> Villa 1152:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1154:  Ocean View Studio with Photos
> Villa 1174:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1204:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1252:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1258:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1456/1458: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1485: Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1550:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1576:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photoshttp://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47378109&postcount=337
> Villa 1612:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with Photo; more photos of Villa #1612
> Villa 1655:  Island View Studio with photos
> 
> ******
> 
> NEW:  Click HERE for Map showing location of Aulani's cabanas.


----------



## NC State Tigger

I would really like to have a GV rather than a 2 bedroom and studio for our family trip in Sept/Oct.

I do not have enough points for an ocean view GV for our week but could swing the standard view.  If I were lucky enough to get one at 7 months, can anyone tell me what the view would be.  Looks like standard view GVs are on the first 2 floors below the ocean view GVs.  Would the lisrt floor GV have a patio rather than a balcony?  Would these villas give a view of the pool and garden areas or a view of a building? Do they have the long balconies like the pictures I've seen. 

Thanks


----------



## SuzanneSLO

NC State Tigger said:


> I would really like to have a GV rather than a 2 bedroom and studio for our family trip in Sept/Oct.
> 
> I do not have enough points for an ocean view GV for our week but could swing the standard view.  If I were lucky enough to get one at 7 months, can anyone tell me what the view would be.  Looks like standard view GVs are on the first 2 floors below the ocean view GVs.  Would the lisrt floor GV have a patio rather than a balcony?  Would these villas give a view of the pool and garden areas or a view of a building? Do they have the long balconies like the pictures I've seen.
> 
> Thanks



The only standard view GV on the first floor is closed and being converted to a quick serve restaurant. The 2nd and 3rd floor standard GV in the Ewa building are located above Aunties, so there may be some noise, like the laughter of children. The view is probably the roof of Ama Ama.   -- Suzanne


----------



## NC State Tigger

SuzanneSLO said:


> The only standard view GV on the first floor is closed and being converted to a quick serve restaurant. The 2nd and 3rd floor standard GV in the Ewa building are located above Aunties, so there may be some noise, like the laughter of children. The view is probably the roof of Ama Ama.   -- Suzanne



Thanks for the information.  Not really what I had hoped.  

Will Phase 3 be completed by Sept/Oct?  If so, will there be additional standard view GVs available?  Chance for a better view than those in the Ewa building?


----------



## SuzanneSLO

NC State Tigger said:


> Thanks for the information.  Not really what I had hoped.
> 
> Will Phase 3 be completed by Sept/Oct?  If so, will there be additional standard view GVs available?  Chance for a better view than those in the Ewa building?



Sorry, the GV in Ewa are in Phase 3. -- Suzanne


----------



## DenLo

Phase III is open and has been since October 2012 and the rooms are available for booking, if available.  And that includes the two standard view GVs in the Ewa building.  Here's what wdrl says on the first page of this thread.



> Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases. It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean. The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island. The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island. There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean. Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Thanks---I went back and read the posts on page one and looked at the map and I now understand.  I had thought phase 3 was not going to be open until late in 2013. 

Guess I'll have to decide if I want to try to obtain some transferred points so we to try to get an ocean view GV or just go with the 2 bedroom and a  studio.

Either way I'm sure we will be happy.


----------



## dianeschlicht

NC State Tigger said:


> Thanks---I went back and read the posts on page one and looked at the map and I now understand.  I had thought phase 3 was not going to be open until late in 2013.
> 
> Guess I'll have to decide if I want to try to obtain some transferred points so we to try to get an ocean view GV or just go with the 2 bedroom and a  studio.
> 
> Either way I'm sure we will be happy.



Good luck trying to find someone to transfer enough points for that.  I couldn't find anyone for even enough 1 bedroom points.  I had no issue booking at the 7 month window though.


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

I had enough points to book a 3bed Grand Villa for June by banking and borrowing. But when I tried to make the reservations in November, at exactly 7 months, online at exactly 8 am, I could not get the reservation. The website showed availability the previous day but as soon as I clicked book, it was gone. I tried for 4 days and finally called MS. I was willing to book any combination that would accommodate our family of 10 (3 studios, 2-two bedroom or 1-one bed & a 2 bed)... Nothing....all of a sudden the CM found the Grand Villa. Maybe someone else cancelled, don't know, don't care. So happy to be going for a week mid June with our children and grandchildren to celebrate our 50th anniversary. Just saying...... maybe/maybe not at 7 months. Guess it depends on the time of the year.


----------



## NC State Tigger

dianeschlicht said:


> Good luck trying to find someone to transfer enough points for that.  I couldn't find anyone for even enough 1 bedroom points.  I had no issue booking at the 7 month window though.





Oh no, I would never think I could get enough transferred for a GV!!!  Would just need some to add to what I have with banking and borrowing.  Good to know about being able to get in at the 7 month window.


----------



## kathymc

Ocean View Studio - loved our room #1410!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *kathymc*, for sharing so many photos.  Your photos are the first I've seen of Makahiki's new awning.  Disney had just started the construction of the awning when we were at Aulani in September 2012.


----------



## Safflower

Just got back from Aulani on 2/1. Working on going through our photos to put together a TR, but wanted to share a few photos of our view. We were lucky enough to be in Grand Villa 1189 - AKA heaven on earth.


----------



## dreamlinda

Nani, mahalo!!!


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

Safflower said:
			
		

> Just got back from Aulani on 2/1. Working on going through our photos to put together a TR, but wanted to share a few photos of our view. We were lucky enough to be in Grand Villa 1189 - AKA heaven on earth.



Beautiful pictures. Makes me more excited for our upcoming trip in June. Have a grand Villa reserved. In which building was your villa?


----------



## wdrl

Safflower said:


> Just got back from Aulani on 2/1. Working on going through our photos to put together a TR, but wanted to share a few photos of our view. We were lucky enough to be in Grand Villa 1189 - AKA heaven on earth.



Your photos are the first from someone who has actually stayed in a Grand Villa.  I posted some photos from GV #1001, but I took those while doing the DVC tour of the villa.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow!  We leave in a week.  These photos are amazing.  I've requested 5th floor near the lagoon (poolside garden view).  We'll be in a 2-bedroom lock-off.


----------



## wdrl

YankeeFirecracker said:


> Beautiful pictures. Makes me more excited for our upcoming trip in June. Have a grand Villa reserved. In which building was your villa?



Grand Villa #1189 is in the Ewa Building.  The Grand Villas are all on the end cap of the Long Wing of the Ewa Building, and villa #1189 is on the top most floor of the end cap.


----------



## Cruise04

THAT just made my day! I leave Sunday and I'm getting excited!!! Thanks


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

wdrl said:
			
		

> Grand Villa #1189 is in the Ewa Building.  The Grand Villas are all on the end cap of the Long Wing of the Ewa Building, and villa #1189 is on the top most floor of the end cap.



Thanks for info. Will put in my request and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Minnie222

I am new to this board. Can I and how can I post pics like the posts above? Or is it that I can only post http links to other photo website?

I would really like to post pics directly with the reply.
TIA.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Welcome Minnie! There is a tutorial for how to post photos to the boards here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1947588

Hope that helps!


----------



## salemk

Here are some photo's from our room 982. It's a 1 bdrm in Ewa tower long wing Ocean view. Also, included a nice sunset photo from the pool area.






[/url] image by swpm12, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] image by swpm12, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] image by swpm12, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] image by swpm12, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## wdrl

Great photos, salemk!  I've added your villa to the list in post #1.


----------



## ACDSNY

I just love the Aulani sunsets!  Beautiful pics!


----------



## Minnie222

I am so glad that I found this thread before we went to Aulani. It is so helpful. I knew exactly what room to request for, and pretty much know what the view would look like the minute I got my room number.

*Room 1680 is a Dedicated Ocean View 2 bedroom villa on EWA building.* It is the highest floor, and at the end of the corridor. The view and the room are great. And since this wing was newly opened in Oct 2012, everything felt so brand new and barely used. It smells new also. Nothing to complain about the room at all.

Sorry about the huge photo size.

We had 2 balconies. One from the Living Room + Second bedroom. The other balcony is from the Master bedroom.
Here is the view from the living room and second bedroom balcony.




















Looking straight down





View from the Master bedroom balcony. It is sort of blocked by the Aulani arch. I feel special to be right in the room with their logo arch though. 






For those of you interested in construction progress, we have a good view of it from our room. During the daytime, we hear the "bee-bee-bee" sound of the trucks backing up.  Other than that, and since we don't put our focus on the annoyance, we were not bothered by it. 

But if you are thinking about renting a Cabana, I suggest against it. As you can see,the cabanas are right in front of the work site. I wouldn't spend money on it.


----------



## wdrl

Minnie222 said:


> Room 1680 is a Dedicated Ocean View 2 bedroom villa on EWA building.



Thanks for sharing your photos!  You must have great views of the sunsets from your balconies.


----------



## Cruise04

Made it to paradise yesterday after a very long flight from Chicago. Have run into several people from Illinois who had the same idea I did to escape the cold. Because I'm on a solo trip, my request was near the elevators and everything but not in a corner room (as well as a room above the 6th floor). This is the one time I'm glad they put me near everything but didn't honor my request for no corner room. This room is perfect, in my opinion.

I'm in a 1 bedroom ocean view - 758. Attempting to post a few pics.

Sunset view 2/10




















After sunrise this morning















View looking down this afternoon





Chris


----------



## wdrl

Cruise04 said:


> I'm in a 1 bedroom ocean view - 758. Attempting to post a few pics.
> 
> Chris



I've added your villa to the list, Chris.  And thanks for the photo of Minnie!


----------



## donkthemagicllama

Do you want non-dvc view in here too, or is this strictly for dvc rooms?


----------



## Cruise04

No prob, wdrl. I stepped out and was surprised so it was worth sharing


----------



## wdrl

donkthemagicllama said:


> Do you want non-dvc view in here too, or is this strictly for dvc rooms?



I'll gladly take photos of Aulani Hotels rooms, too, so please post any that you have.  I can't map out the hotel rooms like I did the DVC villas, but I'm sure everyone would like to know the kind of views that are available from the hotel rooms.


----------



## Anal Annie

Minnie222 said:


> We are not DVC members, but we booked this room with the Disney Annual Pass 40% discount. It is a very good deal that brought the room rate down to a more reasonable level for us. And we ordered Family Dinner to our room also. Huge portion and don't need DVC membership to order. I recommend it.
> 
> For those of you interested in construction progress, we have a good view of it from our room. During the daytime, we hear the "bee-bee-bee" sound of the trucks backing up.  Other than that, and since we don't put our focus on the annoyance, we were not bothered by it.
> 
> But if you are thinking about renting a Cabana, I suggest against it. As you can see,the cabanas are right in front of the work site. I wouldn't spend money on it.



First - YAY for that AP 40% discount!    Glad you got a deal!!   Second, thanks for the construction photo - we are going in August and have rented a cabana  for 2 days - but I agree that they're WAAAAY too close to the construction to enjoy for the amount they charge!  Your photo really emphasizes how close it is - I will be sure to keep close tabs on the construction and if it's not finished by the time we go I'll cancel it.


----------



## ONealFamily

Cruise04 said:


> I'm in a 1 bedroom ocean view - 758. Attempting to post a few pics.
> 
> Chris



Great pictures! You're right down the hall from my family.


----------



## ONealFamily

I'll be posting pictures of our 2 room view once we get home. Looks like it hasn't been covered yet.

Scott


----------



## wdrl

I might not be doing many updates for the next few days.  We're getting ready to drive to Galveston to board the Disney Magic for an 8-night cruise.  While aboard, I may have only limited internet access -- and I'm probably too cheap to pay for better access.  

Please post your photos and I'll update the thread when we get back home on 2/23/2013.


----------



## BCV23

wdrl said:


> I might not be doing many updates for the next few days.  We're getting ready to drive to Galveston to board the Disney Magic for an 8-night cruise.  While aboard, I may have only limited internet access -- and I'm probably too cheap to pay for better access.
> 
> Please post your photos and I'll update the thread when we get back home on 2/23/2013.



Have a great cruise! We're doing an 8 night from Galveston in a couple months and can't wait. 

Thanks again for all you do for all of us on this thread. 

Have fun!


----------



## dreamlinda

wdrl said:


> I might not be doing many updates for the next few days.  We're getting ready to drive to Galveston to board the Disney Magic for an 8-night cruise.  While aboard, I may have only limited internet access -- and I'm probably too cheap to pay for better access.
> 
> Please post your photos and I'll update the thread when we get back home on 2/23/2013.



 From all of us who so enjoy your diligence to this wonderful thread ~ HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Here is our ocean view 1 bedroom view from 1070 Ewa tower.


----------



## dianeschlicht

While our room is a good ocean view, it is also way too close to the lobby side of the tower.  Even here on the 10th floor, we have a lot of noise from the restaurant area at night.  LOVE the fact that we are the first room past the elevator.  It makes for a quick easy down and out.

We went to Starlit Hui last night.  Really cute and very authentic Hawaiian hula, but also very kid oriented for us older adults.


----------



## Cruise04

ONealfamily - when do you leave? I'm here until Sunday. If you stop by on your way too or from the elevator, knock and see if I'm here!  The last few days I've been out exploring but tomorrow I'm hanging around the resort, I think. I want to run to the Malasadas truck and then to Long's to get some Maca nuts to take home!

diane - you are just above me a few floors and over a few doors! GREAT view!


----------



## Cruise04

wdrl said:


> I might not be doing many updates for the next few days.  We're getting ready to drive to Galveston to board the Disney Magic for an 8-night cruise.  While aboard, I may have only limited internet access -- and I'm probably too cheap to pay for better access.
> 
> Please post your photos and I'll update the thread when we get back home on 2/23/2013.



Have fun!!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Cruise04 said:


> ONealfamily - when do you leave? I'm here until Sunday. If you stop by on your way too or from the elevator, knock and see if I'm here!  The last few days I've been out exploring but tomorrow I'm hanging around the resort, I think. I want to run to the Malasadas truck and then to Long's to get some Maca nuts to take home!
> 
> diane - you are just above me a few floors and over a few doors! GREAT view!



Yes we are loving it!  My son threatened to sleep on the balcony last night.    The only thing we don't like is the shower.  The handheld shower is inconvenient, and the rain shower is not the favorite of any of us.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Forgot to mention we got to see the sea turtles today!!!  We went to the end of the path beyond the Marriott, and climbed out onto the rocks.  We got soaked with the high surf today, but we saw several sea turtles in that rocky bay beyond the Marriott.


----------



## Cruise04

diane - I figured out the shower. I didn't like it the first day when I couldn't figure out how to reangle the handheld and I didn't like the rain shower either. If you don't turn up the pressure all the way, you can get it to a reasonable angle rather than it shooting to the wall and being of no benefit. My problem is I'm short and to reach that handheld is tough for me, as is reaching everything in all the DVC resorts mind you. You don't want to know how I got my toaster down! LOL

Cool on the turtles!


----------



## mithreechicks

thank you to everyone for all of the info here!  

We are planning a trip for the week before Thanksgiving, but can't book until the 7 month window.  Has anyone had any problems booking for Nov?  Does it fill up quickly?  We are hoping for an OV 2-bed (there are 5 of us).  Any word on when all of the construction will be completed?  The last update I read said Fall 2013...but you never know 

thanks!!


----------



## MissMet

Headed to Aulani in May for our first wedding anniversary. I didn't have the time to read thru this entire post, but I'm trying to get an idea of what to request. We have an ocean view studio booked. What I'm looking for is a view of the pool, middle floor so we feel a part of the pool, but not in it & with hopefully sunset views from our balcony. 

Would a request of "Waikolohe Valley, mid floor, sunset view" work? I'm thinking for what I'm looking for I'd want the Ewa building??? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cinderpamela

MissMet- I think I would get a little more specific, without getting too specific--by requesting "Ewa Building, pool view, end of hall" --- or something like that. Then your ocean view room has a better chance of getting that sunset in.

Also, when you check in be sure to let the CM know that you are willing to wait for a room with a sunset and pool view.

That's how we got a 5th floor pool view room that also included a view of the ocean for less points.


----------



## Cruise04

They will only let you make 'two' requests when you make room requests. I asked for 6th floor or above and near the elevator. I got 758 (pictures posted earlier). GREAT view. I couldn't have been happier.


----------



## dianeschlicht

MissMet said:


> Headed to Aulani in May for our first wedding anniversary. I didn't have the time to read thru this entire post, but I'm trying to get an idea of what to request. We have an ocean view studio booked. What I'm looking for is a view of the pool, middle floor so we feel a part of the pool, but not in it & with hopefully sunset views from our balcony.
> 
> Would a request of "Waikolohe Valley, mid floor, sunset view" work? I'm thinking for what I'm looking for I'd want the Ewa building???
> 
> Any suggestions?



I would request higher floor in Ewa tower and close to elevator.  We are in a 1 bedroom OV and we are the first room past the elevator (1070) and the lockoff studio next to us (1072) would be a perfect location.  We are able to watch the pool and see magnificent sunsets.  My pictures are a couple of posts above.


----------



## lurkyloo

We just returned from our anniversary vow renewal at Aulani, and I wanted to give back to this helpful thread by sharing our room view.

We could only afford the points on a Standard View studio, and let me just say that after circumnavigating the resort to inspect the views from other rooms, I believe we had *THE WORST* view of any room at Aulani.  At least the other low-floor rooms have views of the convention center lawn and fountain, or the pretty landscaping at the front of the resort. Which means, unless you happen to get Room 457, your view's gonna be pretty good no matter where you are! 


*Standard View Studio #457 *(fourth floor, overlooking the convention center passageway roof)












Our pals had a Standard view studio one floor above us and one room down, and it wasn't badat least they could see out over the passageway roof. Here's the view of the convention center area from the ground, looking back at our room...





















We asked about switching but were told no other rooms were available in our category for the length of our stay, and that if we switched the next morning, we'd be charged a $75 cleaning fee. They offered to move us to the next view category up for 6 points more per night or to upgrade us to a one-bedroom... for *500* more points! 

I think we'd have been happy with pretty much any other view, but it was the first time I've stayed in a Standard View room at a DVC resort and really wished I'd splurged for a better view.


----------



## Anal Annie

Sorry...that view kinda did suck big time.  I think I would've put in a suggestion for them to park some big planters out there on the walkway roof in front of the railing with some tropical vegetation to at least block the worst of the view...  I debated about trying to skimp on the view so we'd have some points left to bank but in the end we had enough points to rent an OV studio and only needed to borrow 3 points to do it.  Glad we splurged.  (Happy anniversary!)


----------



## lurkyloo

Thanks! That's a really good idea about the planters... they should totally do that! Most of the time I tried to convince myself we were looking at a Peoplemover track!


----------



## donkthemagicllama

Here's our view from room 1530, it's a standard (ie non-DVC) oceanview room.  First room from the elevator on the 15th floor of Waianai tower. Absolutely gorgeous view.
You could hear the live music from the 'Olelo room perfectly from the balcony and slightly in the room even when the door was closed... this was awesome for us, but some might be annoyed.

These were all taken Jan 18-25 when the construction was in full swing... as you can see, from many vantage points, it wasn't visible at all.

Happy to answer any questions!


http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_2215_zps4f50572b.jpg -- looking more or less straight out from the balcony
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_1109_zpseebb3add.jpg -- looking down
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_1110_zps0edaed24.jpg -- hawaiian music (zoomed in)
I don't have a good picture of it, but looking the other way, you could see Diamond Head in the distance as well.

Bonus pics from around aulani
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_1741_zps940181a9.jpg -- our 4 year old in rainbow reef
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_1153_zpsb6662397.jpg -- hawaiian railway tracks across from aulani
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_1692_zpsac039d9d.jpg -- natural beach past the beach path (west) 2 minutes walk from aulani
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_2147_zpsf91034cf.jpg -- main pool in the evening
http://i1322.photobucket.com/albums/u576/donkthemagicllama/IMG_1823_zps91971d59.jpg -- 'ama 'ama at night


----------



## BCV23

MissMet said:


> Headed to Aulani in May for our first wedding anniversary. I didn't have the time to read thru this entire post, but I'm trying to get an idea of what to request. We have an ocean view studio booked. What I'm looking for is a view of the pool, middle floor so we feel a part of the pool, but not in it & with hopefully sunset views from our balcony.
> 
> Would a request of "Waikolohe Valley, mid floor, sunset view" work? I'm thinking for what I'm looking for I'd want the Ewa building???
> 
> Any suggestions?



I would request Waikohole Valley 6 or 7th floor and leave it at that. I think all oceanview rooms have wonderful sunset views as the sun sets over the ocean.  Sounds simple but really think it's true. I know what you mean about wanting to feel a part of the pool. We were on the 6th floor which according to wdrl's chart is the lowest floor with ocean view rooms. I did enjoy that feeling of being in the valley even while enjoying great views of the ocean and sunset.


----------



## Cruise04

BCV23 said:


> I would request Waikohole Valley 6 or 7th floor and leave it at that. I think all oceanview rooms have wonderful sunset views as the sun sets over the ocean.  Sounds simple but really think it's true. I know what you mean about wanting to feel a part of the pool. We were on the 6th floor which according to wdrl's chart is the lowest floor with ocean view rooms. I did enjoy that feeling of being in the valley even while enjoying great views of the ocean and sunset.



Just a note - it appeared that the Waikohole Valley area was not being used last week when I was there because of the construction. You might want to ask when you make your request so that you don't lose out on the opportunity of another request in place of it. I'd hate to see someone make a request and then get placed just anyplace when they may have had the opportunity of getting close to their request in the Ewa Tower. Just my thoughts.


----------



## BCV23

Cruise04 said:


> Just a note - it appeared that the Waikohole Valley area was not being used last week when I was there because of the construction. You might want to ask when you make your request so that you don't lose out on the opportunity of another request in place of it. I'd hate to see someone make a request and then get placed just anyplace when they may have had the opportunity of getting close to their request in the Ewa Tower. Just my thoughts.



I think Waikolohe Valley is the name of the water area between the two tours. It is the Waianae Tower that is closed, isn't it? All those w's and a's.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BCV23 said:


> I think Waikolohe Valley is the name of the water area between the two tours. It is the Waianae Tower that is closed, isn't it? All those w's and a's.



Yes, most of Wianae tower is closed right now except for the unit that is there for viewing (1006).


----------



## dianeschlicht

They finished installing the rails on the first floor Wianae building patios, and today they started installing them on Ewa tower West side.  Those rooms appear to be empty on the first floor.


----------



## letitsnow

After months and months of reviewing all the villas and views I still don't know what to request for nice ocean view studio. I was thinking 1410...I know it's just a request not guaranteed. Also read to ask for an even number room. Any other suggestions? 24 more days til paradise!! 

We also have 2 island view studios any suggestions for those? I guess I didn't pay much attention to those since I won't be staying in those rooms. Oops! 

Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## SuzanneSLO

letitsnow said:


> After months and months of reviewing all the villas and views I still don't know what to request for nice ocean view studio. I was thinking 1410...I know it's just a request not guaranteed. Also read to ask for an even number room. Any other suggestions? 24 more days til paradise!!
> 
> We also have 2 island view studios any suggestions for those? I guess I didn't pay much attention to those since I won't be staying in those rooms. Oops!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!!



Here is what we requested for our stay in an ocean view studio in January:

"First choice:  high floor with room number  ending in 04, such as 1404;
Next choice: high floor with room number ending in 54 or 56, such as
1654;
Last choice: high floor with room number ending in 64, such as 1664."

We were given 1656 and we loved it.  It had the non-angled lanai, so there was plenty of room.  We were next to 1654, which has a slight obstruction due to the Aulani arch (this is not present on any floor other than the 16th).

Because you are travelling with others in a island view, I would probably not ask for anything in the Wainae building (XX04 or XX10).  Instead I would add high floor with room number ending in 84 (long wing of Ewa buidling, closest to ocean, angled lanai).

For the island view, I would ask for the other rooms to be on the same floor as the ocean view, preferably in the long wing of the Ewa building.

I hope this helps. -- Suzanne


----------



## letitsnow

Thank you! I called in my requests! I guess we shall see if they are granted. My last request failed at the VGC I did get my theme park view but it was on the first floor and we had a big black spider visit us and they told us it is common. 

22 more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey7295

We will be there in April in a standard view studio and was wondering if anyone can tell me of any good views in a standard view


----------



## erikawolf2004

Ok since others are asking...I'm going to ask too.  We have a pool view studio booked for the middle of March.  We requested highest floor possible in the W building...but since that will be closed I guess we will be in the Ewa building...do we want the long arm or closer to the lobby???  

TIA

Erika


----------



## dianeschlicht

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok since others are asking...I'm going to ask too.  We have a pool view studio booked for the middle of March.  We requested highest floor possible in the W building...but since that will be closed I guess we will be in the Ewa building...do we want the long arm or closer to the lobby???
> 
> TIA
> 
> Erika


If you have a pool view villa booked, I don't think it matters. The shorter one will have you closer to the restaurants and the Ewa tower long wing will have you closer to the actual pools.


----------



## wdrl

erikawolf2004 said:


> Ok since others are asking...I'm going to ask too.  We have a pool view studio booked for the middle of March.  We requested highest floor possible in the W building...but since that will be closed I guess we will be in the Ewa building...do we want the long arm or closer to the lobby???
> 
> TIA
> 
> Erika



If you are assigned a high floor then, as *dianeschlicht* posted, it doesn't really matter whether you are in the Ewa Phase 1 Building (closest to lobby), or  in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building.  However, keep in mind that the Pool View villas in the Ewa Phase 1 Building are only on floors 3, 4, and 5.  The Long Wing of the Ewa Building has Pool View villas on floors 1 through 5.

The Pool View villas on the first floor of Long Wing have only partial views, at best, of the pool and lazy river in Waikolohe Valley.  The landscaping and foliage block direct views of the water features.  Here is a photo that I took while standing on the patio of villa #172, a Pool View studio.  The lazy river is just on the other side of the wall that you see in the center of the photo.


----------



## nonzerosum

I'm hoping someone can give a bit of advice.  I'm not a DVC owner, but we did book a 1 bedroom island view villa from the Aulani website.  We will be there for 9 days at the end of July 2013.  Given construction etc., I'm not sure which building and floor to request.  With an island view is there any advantage to requesting a higher floor?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cinderpamela

With an Island View I would go look back at page one at the grid that Wdrl posted with all the Island View rooms listed by color coding and see all the options for the long hall in the Ewa tower.

Many of the Island View on the back (non pool side) long hall of the Ewa building come with a bonus ocean view that is beautiful.


----------



## wdrl

donkthemagicllama said:


> Here's our view from room 1530, it's a standard (ie non-DVC) oceanview room.





dianeschlicht said:


> Here is our ocean view 1 bedroom view from 1070 Ewa tower.





lurkyloo said:


> We just returned from our anniversary vow renewal at Aulani, Standard View Studio #457



Thanks, everyone, for contributing to this thread.  I've added *dianeschlicht's* and *lurkyloo's* villas to the list in Post #1 and I've added as separate section for *donkthemagicallama's* hotel room.


----------



## DiznyDi

We have also just returned from paradise.  Aulani is amazing! We were 4 adults in a 2 bedroom lock-off; 576 the 1 bedroom and 578 the lock-off studio.  Photos have already been posted.
We were there for 9 nights and not once did I run into Diane. 

We did the inter-island volcano eco tour from Oahu over to the big island.  We also watched whales one afternoon - so fascinating.  Even witnessed one big fellow breach.

This is a great thread.  My thanks for keeping it up to date.  I hope that one day I'll again have opportunity to visit Aulani.


----------



## BCV23

wdrl said:


> Thanks, everyone, for contributing to this thread.  I've added *dianeschlicht's* and *lurkyloo's* villas to the list in Post #1 and I've added as separate section for *donkthemagicallama's* hotel room.



 but how was your cruise?


----------



## wdrl

BCV23 said:


> but how was your cruise?



We had a fun time on the cruise.  Here is a link to a mini trip report with photos:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread...irst-Disney-Cruise-Part-1&p=151554#post151554


----------



## ludari

I enjoyed looking at 17 pages of photos but I didn't really read any of the comments.  Can anyone confirm if they are private areas dedicated to DVC owners only at Aulani? After some additional internet research I also discovered that Aulani is undergoing construction until around September 2013.  Would those of you who have visited during the construction phase would you recommend to wait until after construction?  My time is flexible so I can go anytime but the sooner the better since I need a break from work.


----------



## lurkyloo

There are no private areas dedicated to DVC members only. I was really worried about construction (mostly because I didn't want it in our vow renewal photos) but it didn't affect our enjoyment at all. The main concentration in the guest areas is behind walls off to the side of the pool, so you don't really notice it. The patio below 'Ama 'Ama is also behind walls where they're creating new paths down to the beach. But otherwise, you don't really see or hear much.


----------



## Anal Annie

ludari said:


> I enjoyed looking at 17 pages of photos but I didn't really read any of the comments.  *Can anyone confirm if they are private areas dedicated to DVC owners only at Aulani? *After some additional internet research I also discovered that Aulani is undergoing construction until around September 2013.  Would those of you who have visited during the construction phase would you recommend to wait until after construction?  My time is flexible so I can go anytime but the sooner the better since I need a break from work.



I didn't think there were any areas of any DVC resort that were dedicated only to DVC members?!


----------



## ludari

Anal Annie said:


> I didn't think there were any areas of any DVC resort that were dedicated only to DVC members?!



Annie,

If you visit BLT at WDW the Top of the World Lounge is only for DVC members. So not only do you have to be a DVC member but you also have to be staying at that resort to visit the lounge.  It's a great place to watch Magic Kingdom fireworks and havea a drink.  They even have speakers where they play the music associated with the fireworks show.  Pretty neat.


----------



## ludari

lurkyloo said:


> There are no private areas dedicated to DVC members only. I was really worried about construction (mostly because I didn't want it in our vow renewal photos) but it didn't affect our enjoyment at all. The main concentration in the guest areas is behind walls off to the side of the pool, so you don't really notice it. The patio below 'Ama 'Ama is also behind walls where they're creating new paths down to the beach. But otherwise, you don't really see or hear much.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the information lurkyloo.  I was excited about booking my reservation and when I learned of construction I thought I should move it to another date.  Any idea on when construction is suppose to end? My vacation is towards the end of May.


----------



## Anal Annie

ludari said:


> Annie,
> 
> If you visit BLT at WDW the Top of the World Lounge is only for DVC members. So not only do you have to be a DVC member but you also have to be staying at that resort to visit the lounge.  It's a great place to watch Magic Kingdom fireworks and havea a drink.  They even have speakers where they play the music associated with the fireworks show.  Pretty neat.



We've stayed at BLT and been to the TOTWL and watched the fireworks etc.  Honestly, while the lounge itself was beautiful I was so totally unimpressed with what they offered on their very limited menu we were only there for about 15 min. and we went down to the Contemporary in search of some "real food".  Anyway, that's pretty much the _only _DVC resort with anything "special".  And I thought they'd opened it up to members staying at other resorts sometime last year?!  We were there over spring break last year & I thought I'd remembered reading that that rule changed after we were there.  We could see the fireworks from the comfort of our balcony and it was so windy when we were there and the wall was so high it was sort of a let-down after our balcony experience.

We're going to Aulani in August and at the time we booked in January they were still saying the construction would be done by summer.  We already have our flights and have to travel during the summer due to school schedules so I just hope by then the construction is winding down.   We have a cabana rented for 2 days which is right next to the one area under construction and if I read that there's still a lot of noise going on then we'll just cancel it.  Will save me $500 if so.


----------



## Minnie222

If your dates are flexible, I would wait until the construction is over to visit Aulani. The construction work is going really slow, and they keep changing the completion date. Wait until they are really finished, if possible. 

During our stay, the main annoyance is the beeping sound of the trucks backing up in the construction area. It is "continuous" throughout the daytime. Other than that, it is ok. 

Occupancy was really low during our stay. We feel that most of the rooms were not occupied as we walked along the corridor to our room. Makahiki dinner had only 5 tables of customers, no one at the buffet bar. My friend said it felt like a 10% occupancy. I didn't ask the actual figure, but I think it was really really low. If you dates are flexible, I would choose a low season to go there.


----------



## BCV23

wdrl said:


> We had a fun time on the cruise.  Here is a link to a mini trip report with photos:  http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread...irst-Disney-Cruise-Part-1&p=151554#post151554



Thanks for the link. Sounds like a nice time. Enjoyed the comparisons, too, as we've only cruised a few times and I've only been on DCL.


----------



## lurkyloo

I agree with Minnie222 that waiting til construction ends so you can enjoy all the new stuff is ideal. But for those who already have plans they can't change, I would say not to worry about it. I never noticed the beeping of trucks backing up or was bothered by a few construction walls here and there.


----------



## ludari

lurkyloo said:


> I agree with Minnie222 that waiting til construction ends so you can enjoy all the new stuff is ideal. But for those who already have plans they can't change, I would say not to worry about it. I never noticed the beeping of trucks backing up or was bothered by a few construction walls here and there.



Can anyone confirm when the construction is scheduled to end at Aulani?


----------



## wdrl

ludari said:


> Can anyone confirm when the construction is scheduled to end at Aulani?



When the enhancements were first announced last year, the target completion date was around June 2013.  In the last month, I've read posts from others who have recently been to Aulani that the completion date has been pushed back to September.

Aulani has several projects ongoing at this time.  It wouldn't surprise me if most are finished by June, but that one or two drag out for a while longer.


----------



## wendypooh

Hi all, going to Aulani in May/June - I have a 1br standard view booked - I'm going through this thread to get all the info I can, but, can anyone suggest which building, etc.... I should request - I know I prob. won't get a "good" view, but -- I can dream right! LOL  Should we request a high floor etc.??  I don't want to see/hear the construction if possible.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## wdrl

wendypooh said:


> Hi all, going to Aulani in May/June - I have a 1br standard view booked - I'm going through this thread to get all the info I can, but, can anyone suggest which building, etc.... I should request - I know I prob. won't get a "good" view, but -- I can dream right! LOL  Should we request a high floor etc.??  I don't want to see/hear the construction if possible.  Thanks for any help!!



Aulani's Standard View one-bedroom villas are facing either the street, the island, or the convention center.  I'd try to get as high a floor as possible -- Standard View villas can be as high as the 7th floor -- just to get a little better view of things.  

You won't have to worry about seeing or hearing much from the construction from your villa.  All the the Standard View villas (excluding the Grand Villas) are on the opposite side of the resort, away from the current construction sites.  You will be assigned either the Ewa Phase 1 Building, which is physically closest to the lobby and General Store, or the Short Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3.  Since the same bank of elevators services both wings, it really doesn't matter which wing you end up with.

Enjoy your stay at Aulani.  It really is a great resort!


----------



## dizneekrazee

Hi, we will be visiting Aulani for the 1st time in 6 weeks. We are booked in a standard island/garden view room. Is any building better than another based on view or construction noise? Are upgrades ever given? Is there any area I would want to request to avoid?

Thank you


----------



## Cinderpamela

dizneekrazee said:


> Hi, we will be visiting Aulani for the 1st time in 6 weeks. We are booked in a standard island/garden view room. Is any building better than another based on view or construction noise? Are upgrades ever given? Is there any area I would want to request to avoid?
> 
> Thank you



With an Island/Garden View I would go look back at page one at the grid that Wdrl posted with all the Island View rooms listed by color coding and see all the options for the long hall in the Ewa tower.

Many of the Island/Garden View's on the back (non pool side) long hall of the Ewa building come with a bonus ocean view that is beautiful. So a higher floor on the long hall would be the best view.
__________________


----------



## wendypooh

wdrl said:


> Aulani's Standard View one-bedroom villas are facing either the street, the island, or the convention center.  I'd try to get as high a floor as possible -- Standard View villas can be as high as the 7th floor -- just to get a little better view of things.
> 
> You won't have to worry about seeing or hearing much from the construction from your villa.  All the the Standard View villas (excluding the Grand Villas) are on the opposite side of the resort, away from the current construction sites.  You will be assigned either the Ewa Phase 1 Building, which is physically closest to the lobby and General Store, or the Short Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3.  Since the same bank of elevators services both wings, it really doesn't matter which wing you end up with.
> 
> Enjoy your stay at Aulani.  It really is a great resort!



Thank You so much for taking the time to answer, I appreciate it!!


----------



## lovesthebeach

letitsnow said:


> Thank you! I called in my requests! I guess we shall see if they are granted. My last request failed at the VGC I did get my theme park view but it was on the first floor and we had a big black spider visit us and they told us it is common.
> 
> 22 more days!!!!!!!!



How do you call in a request? Do you call the resort directly or do you call member services?


----------



## Cinderpamela

lovesthebeach said:


> How do you call in a request? Do you call the resort directly or do you call member services?



Call it in to Member services.


----------



## amym2

Finally hit our 7 month mark today and booked our Aulani trip!    We'll be in a dedicated 2bdrm island garden view.  Sounds like our best bet for a good view would be in the long wing of the Ewa tower on a high floor.  I've never made a request for any room at any resort.  So I just call member services and say I'd like to request a high floor in the long wing of the Ewa tower?  Will they know what I mean or is there a better way to say it?

Now the fun begins.  Off to reserve interisland flights, rental cars, and activities!


----------



## Disneypal

What a wonderful thread!!! You have done an excellent job and I thank you!!!
This will be our first time to Aulnai. I have tried to find out as much information as possible but still have a couple of questions:
1. When reading through these post everyone mentions Standard View Villa, we have a Standard View Studio I am not 100% sure but don't think they are the same thing? If they are not the same thing what building and floor should I request? Any view would be good except looking into another building 
2. When I made our reservation we booked with AAA discount so we couldn't add transportation but they gave me the info for Cloud Nine, any opinions on them, if we should just rent car or take taxi.
3. They also informed us that the Adult Quiet Pool would be closed due to construction during our stay, is this a big deal for 2 adults?
4. Any suggestions for food or entertainment during our stay and do we need reservations?
Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

Disneypal said:


> What a wonderful thread!!! You have done an excellent job and I thank you!!!
> This will be our first time to Aulnai. I have tried to find out as much information as possible but still have a couple of questions:
> 1. When reading through these post everyone mentions Standard View Villa, we have a Standard View Studio I am not 100% sure but don't think they are the same thing? If they are not the same thing what building and floor should I request? Any view would be good except looking into another building
> 2. When I made our reservation we booked with AAA discount so we couldn't add transportation but they gave me the info for Cloud Nine, any opinions on them, if we should just rent car or take taxi.
> 3. They also informed us that the Adult Quiet Pool would be closed due to construction during our stay, is this a big deal for 2 adults?
> 4. Any suggestions for food or entertainment during our stay and do we need reservations?
> Thanks!



1.  The word 'villa' is a catch-all word used for all DVC vacation homes regardless of size.  A Standard View Villa might be a studio, a one-bedroom, a two-bedroom, or even a three-bedroom vacation home. 

The word 'Standard' denotes the view classification of the villa.  At Aulani, the Standard View villas are the least expensive of the four view categories.  However, this is the category that most likely will have views of the driveway, the street, the parking lot, or other buildings.

At Aulani, the Standard View studio villas are located either in the Ewa Building closest to the lobby (villas with room numbers ending xx55 or xx57), or the Short Wing of the Ewa Building (villas with room numbers ending xx65 or xx69).  Based on the reports I have read, neither Building offers better views than the other.

2. A one way taxi ride from Honolulu Airport to Aulani will run about $60-$80, and I have heard some reports as high as $100.  I haven't explored shuttle services and their prices, but they might be a bit less than taxi fares.  

Renting a car might turn out to be the cheapest way to go.  I know it was for us.  At the seven month mark, I reserved a car from Alamo for 8 days at the cost of about $470, fees included.  Periodically, I checked prices to see if I could get something cheaper.  About six weeks before our trip, Alamo was offering a mid-size car for about $135 for the same 8 day period.  I canceled our original reservation and rebooked a car at the lower price.

By having a car, we were able to do some sightseeing on Oahu (North Shore, Pearl Harbor).  Also, we drove to the Super Target in Kapolei and bought milk, bread, lunch meat, TV dinners, etc.  This allowed us to eat in our villa for some meals, helping us cut down on our meal expenses.  

3. The official Aulani website states that all of the construction projects won't be completed until September 2013.  My guess is that the Wailana Quiet Pool won't reopen until all the construction is completed.  When we were at Aulani in September 2012, we used the Wailana Pool a few times.  But even if it hadn't been available to us, we would have found lots of other places around the main pool.  So, in my opinion, the loss of the Wailana pool won't put a damper on enjoying Aulani.

4.  You can probably wait until you arrive at Aulani to make reservations for Ama Ama and/or Makahiki.  Ama Ama is relatively expensive and the reviews have ranged from great to poor.  we had a really good dinner at Ama Ama, but at $175 for a dinner with wine for two, it wasn't a place that I'd eat at frequently.

Hope this information helps.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay at Aulani!


----------



## lurkyloo

Disneypal said:


> 1. When reading through these post everyone mentions Standard View Villa, we have a Standard View Studio I am not 100% sure but don't think they are the same thing? If they are not the same thing what building and floor should I request? Any view would be good except looking into another building




...Or the ROOF of another building!







Standard View *Villa* could refer to any type of room with a Standard View (studio, 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom). I would say to request 5th floor or higher—our Standard View Studio was on the 4th floor and that was our view. Granted, if we'd been in the rooms on either side of us, the view would have been better, so really all you want to do is avoid Room #457.



Disneypal said:


> 2. When I made our reservation we booked with AAA discount so we couldn't add transportation but they gave me the info for Cloud Nine, any opinions on them, if we should just rent car or take taxi.



We hired Go 808 Express to get our friends out to Aulani from the airport, and they really liked them. It was $55 each way. We rented a car because we had a ton of sightseeing we wanted to do. People who plan to spend most of their time at the resort sometimes just rent a car from Aulani's Holo Holo Tour Desk for the day, though when our friends investigated this, it would have cost them about $80/day, whereas we got a rental car for 6 days for $180 through DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com.



Disneypal said:


> 3. They also informed us that the Adult Quiet Pool would be closed due to construction during our stay, is this a big deal for 2 adults?



It wasn't a big deal to we two adults!  There are plenty of other bodies of water to hang out in, and if one of them gets too noisy/splashy, you can always go find another that isn't.



Disneypal said:


> 4. Any suggestions for food or entertainment during our stay and do we need reservations?



We only made a reservation for Alan Wong's Restaurant in Honolulu (THE best meal of our trip and one of the best we've had EVER). At Aulani we pretty much walked in whenever, but perhaps it was a slow time (first week of February). I'm doing a trip report about our Aulani visit right now that's also packed with a lot of planning details (prices, hours, links), which you might find helpful. You can find it here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3068356


----------



## dreamlinda

wdrl said:


> Renting a car might turn out to be the cheapest way to go.
> 
> My guess is that the Wailana Quiet Pool won't reopen until all the construction is completed.
> 
> Hope this information helps.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay at Aulani!



Ditto to the above, we found renting a car was cheaper and certainly more fun and flexible than using other transportation.  

And, about that "Quiet pool" ~ when we visited it was being used most of the time by people with small children.  I think it seemed safer and easier to keep an eye on the small ones in the quiet pool than in the Valley, and we found lovely quiet areas of the Valley to enjoy so it was a win / win.

Have a super time, I know we did!!!


----------



## epgirl

Aulani recommends booking airport transfers with Charley's Taxi Service.  www.charleystaxi.com  They have a flat one-way fee of $55.  I, however, will be renting a car during my stay.


----------



## Meemoo

Hey there, 

We are booking a Standard View Deluxe Studio for our next trip - does anyone know what would be ideal to put in as a request to avoid the less pleasant standard view rooms?


----------



## letitsnow

SuzanneSLO said:
			
		

> Here is what we requested for our stay in an ocean view studio in January:
> 
> "First choice:  high floor with room number  ending in 04, such as 1404;
> Next choice: high floor with room number ending in 54 or 56, such as
> 1654;
> Last choice: high floor with room number ending in 64, such as 1664."
> 
> We were given 1656 and we loved it.  It had the non-angled lanai, so there was plenty of room.  We were next to 1654, which has a slight obstruction due to the Aulani arch (this is not present on any floor other than the 16th).
> 
> Because you are travelling with others in a island view, I would probably not ask for anything in the Wainae building (XX04 or XX10).  Instead I would add high floor with room number ending in 84 (long wing of Ewa buidling, closest to ocean, angled lanai).
> 
> For the island view, I would ask for the other rooms to be on the same floor as the ocean view, preferably in the long wing of the Ewa building.
> 
> I hope this helps. -- Suzanne



We got room 954 and I feel like I had the best room in the hotel...until we toured the Grand Villa room 1001. 

Thank you for your suggestions! We absolutely loved it there! Even having to stay in a studio since that's all we could afford it was still great! The room was perfect for my family of 5. 

We got spoiled as we are checked into Sheraton Princess and it is really depressing.so if you can't decide to stay at aulani at the beginning or the end of your trip...for sure do it at the end!! 

I'll have to figure out how to upload pictures from my phone.


----------



## wdrl

Meemoo said:


> Hey there,
> 
> We are booking a Standard View Deluxe Studio for our next trip - does anyone know what would be ideal to put in as a request to avoid the less pleasant standard view rooms?





wdrl said:


> Aulani's Standard View one-bedroom villas are facing either the street, the island, or the convention center.  I'd try to get as high a floor as possible -- Standard View villas can be as high as the 7th floor -- just to get a little better view of things.
> 
> You won't have to worry about seeing or hearing much from the construction from your villa.  All the the Standard View villas (excluding the Grand Villas) are on the opposite side of the resort, away from the current construction sites.  You will be assigned either the Ewa Phase 1 Building, which is physically closest to the lobby and General Store, or the Short Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3.  Since the same bank of elevators services both wings, it really doesn't matter which wing you end up with.





wdrl said:


> The word 'Standard' denotes the view classification of the villa.  At Aulani, the Standard View villas are the least expensive of the four view categories.  However, this is the category that most likely will have views of the driveway, the street, the parking lot, or other buildings.
> 
> At Aulani, the Standard View studio villas are located either in the Ewa Building closest to the lobby (villas with room numbers ending xx55 or xx57), or the Short Wing of the Ewa Building (villas with room numbers ending xx65 or xx69).  Based on the reports I have read, neither Building offers better views than the other.




I cut and pasted some earlier comments I posted about Standard View Villas.  Just five posts before this post *lurkyloo* posted a photo of the view from Standard View #457, which has the dubious distinction of "Least Appealing View" at Aulani.  So unless you get villa #457, you'll end up with a so-so view.  

Keep in mind that even though the view from your Standard View villa might not be much, you'll still be situated in a great resort.

Have fun on your stay!


----------



## Disneypal

> The word 'villa' is a catch-all word used for all DVC vacation homes regardless of size. A Standard View Villa might be a studio, a one-bedroom, a two-bedroom, or even a three-bedroom vacation home.
> The word 'Standard' denotes the view classification of the villa. At Aulani, the Standard View villas are the least expensive of the four view categories. However, this is the category that most likely will have views of the driveway, the street, the parking lot, or other buildings.
> At Aulani, the Standard View studio villas are located either in the Ewa Building closest to the lobby (villas with room numbers ending xx55 or xx57), or the Short Wing of the Ewa Building (villas with room numbers ending xx65 or xx69). Based on the reports I have read, neither Building offers better views than the other.



Thank you for the clarification!



> A one way taxi ride from Honolulu Airport to Aulani will run about $60-$80, and I have heard some reports as high as $100. I haven't explored shuttle services and their prices, but they might be a bit less than taxi fares.
> Renting a car might turn out to be the cheapest way to go. I know it was for us. At the seven month mark, I reserved a car from Alamo for 8 days at the cost of about $470, fees included. Periodically, I checked prices to see if I could get something cheaper. About six weeks before our trip, Alamo was offering a mid-size car for about $135 for the same 8 day period. I canceled our original reservation and rebooked a car at the lower price.
> By having a car, we were able to do some sightseeing on Oahu (North Shore, Pearl Harbor). Also, we drove to the Super Target in Kapolei and bought milk, bread, lunch meat, TV dinners, etc. This allowed us to eat in our villa for some meals, helping us cut down on our meal expenses.



Since we are only going to be at Aulani for 3 days we wanted to immerse ourselves in all this Aulani and hadn't planned on leaving plus we didn't want to pay the steep price for parking. After reading the post about lack of food choices and high prices we are rethinking. We are also checking out Cloud Nine, Go808 and Charlies Taxi on recommendations. Thanks!!!



> The official Aulani website states that all of the construction projects won't be completed until September 2013. My guess is that the Wailana Quiet Pool won't reopen until all the construction is completed. When we were at Aulani in September 2012, we used the Wailana Pool a few times. But even if it hadn't been available to us, we would have found lots of other places around the main pool. So, in my opinion, the loss of the Wailana pool won't put a damper on enjoying Aulani.



Thank YOU!



> You can probably wait until you arrive at Aulani to make reservations for Ama Ama and/or Makahiki. Ama Ama is relatively expensive and the reviews have ranged from great to poor. we had a really good dinner at Ama Ama, but at $175 for a dinner with wine for two, it wasn't a place that I'd eat at frequently.



Glad to hear that it isn't like WDW where if you don't have a reservation you probably won't get to eat there. After taking in what everyone has said about Ama Ama I think we will be skipping due to lack of enthusiasm and price. 



> ...Or the ROOF of another building!
> http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t...751192d4c3.jpg
> Standard View Villa could refer to any type of room with a Standard View (studio, 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom). I would say to request 5th floor or higherour Standard View Studio was on the 4th floor and that was our view. Granted, if we'd been in the rooms on either side of us, the view would have been better, so really all you want to do is avoid Room #457.



Let me first say that your thread and post are amazing and so helpful! Your room suggestions have been noted and request have been sent. Sorry about your room! 



> We hired Go 808 Express to get our friends out to Aulani from the airport, and they really liked them. It was $55 each way. We rented a car because we had a ton of sightseeing we wanted to do. People who plan to spend most of their time at the resort sometimes just rent a car from Aulani's Holo Holo Tour Desk for the day, though when our friends investigated this, it would have cost them about $80/day, whereas we got a rental car for 6 days for $180 through DiscountHawaiiCarRental.com.



We are in the process of checking out the above mentioned services. Thanks again!!!



> It wasn't a big deal to we two adults! There are plenty of other bodies of water to hang out in, and if one of them gets too noisy/splashy, you can always go find another that isn't.



Great to know and after reading all of your thread I value your opinion!



> We only made a reservation for Alan Wong's Restaurant in Honolulu (THE best meal of our trip and one of the best we've had EVER). At Aulani we pretty much walked in whenever, but perhaps it was a slow time (first week of February). I'm doing a trip report about our Aulani visit right now that's also packed with a lot of planning details (prices, hours, links), which you might find helpful. You can find it here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3068356



If we decide to rent a car Alan Wong's and Leonard's are at the top of my list!



> Ditto to the above, we found renting a car was cheaper and certainly more fun and flexible than using other transportation.
> And, about that "Quiet pool" ~ when we visited it was being used most of the time by people with small children. I think it seemed safer and easier to keep an eye on the small ones in the quiet pool than in the Valley, and we found lovely quiet areas of the Valley to enjoy so it was a win / win.
> Have a super time, I know we did!!!



Examining cost effectiveness, dining options and car rental/shuttle companies as I type. Thanks for the encouraging review on the quiet pool vs quiet areas in the Valley. We will be looking for your hidden spots in the Valley. We are so excited and thrilled to be spending another anniversary with Disney!



> Aulani recommends booking airport transfers with Charley's Taxi Service. www.charleystaxi.com They have a flat one-way fee of $55. I, however, will be renting a car during my stay.



I have sent a request for a quote but when I asked Aulani they only gave me the info for Cloud Nine who I have also sent a quote request.



> We got spoiled as we are checked into Sheraton Princess and it is really depressing.so if you can't decide to stay at aulani at the beginning or the end of your trip...for sure do it at the end!!



We are staying in Oahu for a couple days at the beginning of our trip at Hilton Hawaiian Village (stayed there before and it is very nice), then going over to The Big Island for several days and staying at Hilton Wiakoloa Village (never been there) and then returning to Oahu and going to Aulani. I had been torn as to stay at Aulani at the beginning or the end but was happy to see your suggestion! 

Thank you all so much for your wisdom and suggestions we can't tell you how much it means!


----------



## NC State Tigger

We are booked in a 2 bedroom ocean view and another studio ocean view for our Oct trip to Aulani.  Will we have "angled" lanais or is there a request we could make that would get us "non-angled lanais"?  Which would have more space?

The floorplans I've looked at show the angled lanais with dedicated 2 bedrooms having a lanai off the master bedroom and one off the living area, but not off the 2nd bedroom.  The lock-off 2 bedrooms show an additional lanai off the "studio" portion as well.  Is this correct?  If so, I guess we need to decide if we want to loose the addition bed to gain the lanai.  DD, DSiL and DGD(3 yrs old) would be in the 2nd bedroom.  Right now I have the dedicated booked, but the lock off is still available for our dates.  Which do you think would be better for us?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here are a few pictures from our stay in early Dec 2012.  

Villa 1406 - 1BR ocean view.  This room is on the very top floor of its section of the Waianae Building and 4 floors above the rooms being used for open house tours.


----------



## wdrl

NC State Tigger said:


> We are booked in a 2 bedroom ocean view and another studio ocean view for our Oct trip to Aulani.  Will we have "angled" lanais or is there a request we could make that would get us "non-angled lanais"?  Which would have more space?



I'm not sure if the villas with angled balconies have more or less space than the villas with non-angled balconies.  Even if there is a difference, I can't say whether you would even notice the difference.

I am sure, however, about the location of the angled balconies and the non-angled balconies.  With the exception of the Grand Villas, all villas in the Waianae Building (xx02-xx13) and all of the villas in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building (xx70-xx87) have angled balconies.  The villas with the non-angled balconies are in the Ewa Building Phase 1 (xx50-xx59) and the Short Wing of the Ewa Building (xx60-xx69).


----------



## jraz

I am very excited that I have found this thread, I am very excited to see how wonderful this resort looks.  I am also very encouraged to see the pictures and excited about planning a trip in the future.  This place looks awesome.


----------



## mckymomma13

We are booked in Sept for 2 studio pool views for our first trip to Hawaii. Can anyone suggest room numbers or what building we should request for a good view. I've been reading this thread and there's so much info. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## htmlkid

We have booked a 1BR villa Island Gardens View... any ideas of what to request. So far I think we need to be in the EWA building correct??? I heard there were a few with a sneak peak of the ocean??


----------



## wdrl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here are a few pictures from our stay in early Dec 2012.



Thanks for posting your photos.  You have some very impressive nighttime photos of Waikolohe Valley!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## wdrl

mckymomma13 said:


> We are booked in Sept for 2 studio pool views for our first trip to Hawaii. Can anyone suggest room numbers or what building we should request for a good view. I've been reading this thread and there's so much info. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated



If you want a good view, I recommend you ask for a high floor in any of the buildings.  We were in villa #304, a Pool View Studio, in the Waianae Building.  I liked the location and the higher floor because we could could see the main pool and Rainbow Reef.  The Pool View studios in the Ewa Building Phase 1 are on floors 3-5 and have good views.  However, there are some Pool View studios in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building on the first floor (see villa #170/#172) that don't have much a view due to the landscaping.


----------



## wdrl

htmlkid said:


> We have booked a 1BR villa Island Gardens View... any ideas of what to request. So far I think we need to be in the EWA building correct??? I heard there were a few with a sneak peak of the ocean??



You are right:  The even numbered one-bedroom villas in the Short Wing of the Ewa Building (xx62, xx66) could give you a sneak peak at the ocean, as well as a view of the Starlit Hui show.  Assuming the Waianae Building is reopened by the time of your visit, the odd numbered one-bedroom villas in the Waianae Building (xx07, xx13) will give you a view of the Wailana Leisure Pool.


----------



## trishypoo

I know it was mentioned a little, but I am staying in a Standard view Hotel Room at Aulani in August for 5 nights......anyone have any pictures??


----------



## Anal Annie

trishypoo said:


> I know it was mentioned a little, but I am staying in a Standard view Hotel Room at Aulani in August for 5 nights......anyone have any pictures??



So far the only pics of a regular hotel room view that have been posted are from an OV.  All of the pics are linked in the first post on this thread.  You may be able to get an idea of the standard hotel views based on some of the standard DVC villa pictures tho.


----------



## disneydenisel

So how do you know what kind of two-bedroom villa is booked?  Does it say somewhere on the reservation, lock-off or dedicated?

I booked at 7 months out and was on the waitlist for a villa for the 5-10 minute length of the phone call .  My reservation reads "2 Bedroom Villa--Island Gardens View."

I would love to know which villa type we will be in .


----------



## wdrl

disneydenisel said:


> So how do you know what kind of two-bedroom villa is booked?  Does it say somewhere on the reservation, lock-off or dedicated?
> 
> I booked at 7 months out and was on the waitlist for a villa for the 5-10 minute length of the phone call .  My reservation reads "2 Bedroom Villa--Island Gardens View."
> 
> I would love to know which villa type we will be in .



Since your reservation says "2 Bedroom Villa", I believe you have a dedicated villa.  DVC uses the term "lock-off" when the two-bedroom vacation home is in the Studio/1-bedroom configuration.  However, it uses the term "2 bedroom villa" when its a dedicated 2 bedroom vacation home.  Personally, I wish DVC always used the terms "lock-off" or "dedicated" to describe every two-bedroom villa.

You can always confirm with Member Services.


----------



## disneydenisel

wdrl said:


> Since your reservation says "2 Bedroom Villa", I believe you have a dedicated villa.  DVC uses the term "lock-off" when the two-bedroom vacation home is in the Studio/1-bedroom configuration.  However, it uses the term "2 bedroom villa" when its a dedicated 2 bedroom vacation home.  Personally, I wish DVC always used the terms "lock-off" or "dedicated" to describe every two-bedroom villa.
> 
> You can always confirm with Member Services.



Thanks!  We will be happy with either type, but having the two beds in the second room will be nice .


----------



## wdrl

Just bumping this thread because it was getting buried on the back pages of the Board.


----------



## TagsMissy

I just want to say.... I am getting depressed looking at all these photos. I want to go back


----------



## disney4metoo

Safflower said:


> Just got back from Aulani on 2/1. Working on going through our photos to put together a TR, but wanted to share a few photos of our view. We were lucky enough to be in Grand Villa 1189 - AKA heaven on earth.



These pics are no longer available.  I would really love to see the view from the Grand Villa. 


Thank you so much Wdrl and to everyone that contributed to this great thread and awesome pics and information!


----------



## VickiAtSea

Room 1478 - Oceanview Studio


----------



## VickiAtSea

Room 1673 - Island Gardenview Studio


----------



## Anal Annie

VickiAtSea said:


> Room 1478 - Oceanview Studio



Thanks for posting - we have an OV studio in August - but am I seeing correctly tho - it looks like there are only THREE of the FOUR cabanas closest to the beach in this picture!    It appears as if they've removed cabana # 4 and put up a wall right alongside # 3 now.  Sigh.  They really don't want me to rent one of these things on our trip this summer do they?


----------



## wdrl

VickiAtSea said:


> Room 1478 - Oceanview Studio





VickiAtSea said:


> Room 1473 - Island Gardenview Studio



Thanks for sharing your photos, *VickiAtSea*!  I've added both villas to the list in Post #1.

Now that you have seen both an Island View and an Ocean View, which one did you like better?


----------



## VickiAtSea

Oops, I just corrected the room # of the Island View. Sorry about that! My husband and I were in the Island View, our friends were in the Ocean View. Both rooms were wonderful. The Oceanview definitely had the better view, including sunsets, but noise was a problem, especially music from the lounge. The Island View room was quieter although several times there were activities on the lawn below, but nothing too bad.


----------



## SandyinMonterey

I was @ Aulani for the second time this past Feb 2013.  It's great that the specific villas and photos are posted but with my recent trip, I don't think it guarantees you anything.  As I said, this was our second time @ Aulani.  When I book, I am VERY SPECIFIC as to what type of room I want.  With this last reservation (as well as my first there) I booked an UNOBSTRUCTED one bedroom villa.  Which was not the room I got when we arrived.  As I was told, they will do their best to fulfill reservation requests that were made at the time of booking, but there is no guarantees.  Which I find crazy.


----------



## wdrl

VickiAtSea said:


> Oops, I just corrected the room # of the Island View.



I made the correction on the list in Post #1.  I have to admit I couldn't tell you were actually on the 16th floor rather than the 14th floor!


----------



## eandesmom

In looking at the pictures, the Ewa Building Ocean View rooms seem to have a better sunset view than does the Waianae.  Is that correct?

If so, which would have a better afternoon sun/sunset view?

Ewa Rooms xx04/xx08 

are these non angled?  And is non angled bigger?

or 

Ewa Long Wing xx72/xx78/xx84

For both I assume higher floor is better but is there a point in the lower floors that are still classified as OV that have more view constraints?

Or, if I'm off and Waianae is better for sunset/afternoon sun, is the construction over there an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> In looking at the pictures, the Ewa Building Ocean View rooms seem to have a better sunset view than does the Waianae.  Is that correct?
> 
> Generally speaking, yes.
> 
> If so, which would have a better afternoon sun/sunset view?
> 
> Again, generally speaking, the Ewa Building Phase 1 (xx50-xx58) and the Ewa Building Long Wing (xx70-xx86) will have afternoon sun and better sunset views.
> 
> Ewa Rooms xx04/xx08
> 
> These villas are actually in the Waianae Building.  Since these villas face toward the south, they will get morning and mid day sun, but no views of sunset.
> 
> are these non angled?  And is non angled bigger?
> 
> In my opinion, there is no difference in the sizes of the angled versus non angled balconies.
> 
> All of Waianae's two-bedroom vacation homes have angled balconies.  The Ewa Building Long Wing have angled balconies, too.  The Ewa Building Phase 1 and Ewa Building Short Wing have non angled balconies.
> 
> or
> 
> Ewa Long Wing xx72/xx78/xx84
> 
> For both I assume higher floor is better but is there a point in the lower floors that are still classified as OV that have more view constraints?
> 
> Ocean View villas are no lower than the 6th floor.
> 
> Or, if I'm off and Waianae is better for sunset/afternoon sun, is the construction over there an issue?
> 
> All of Aulani's announced construction projects are scheduled to be completed by September 2013.  Apparently, Aulani is not assigning guests to villas in the Waianae Building while some of the construction is going on.  Depending on when you plan on visiting Aulani, the construction may not be an issue.
> 
> Thanks!



I've posted some responses in red.  Hope this helps.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Do ALL dedicated 2 bedroom villas have balconies off the 2nd bedroom?  

I believe 2 bedroom villas have one balcony that opens from the master bedroom and a balcony off the living area---does the balcony off the living area also open to the 2nd bedroom in the dedicated 2 bedroom villas?  If so, for both the villas with angled and straight balconies?

Concerned that only the "lock-off" villas have a balcony off the 2nd bedroom.
We prefer to have the 2 beds in the second bedroom, but perhaps not if we don't have the balcony.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> I've posted some responses in red.  Hope this helps.



Thank you so much.  We will be there next month so not sure what the construction status is at present or planned for next month (memorial day weekend)


----------



## mithreechicks

We are currently booked in a 2-bedroom villa for the week before Thanksgiving - YAY!!   I've read through the thread a couple times, and am now on information overload .  

Here's what we're wondering:  how soon can we make a 'request' for a certain room/area, and what's the best way to word it?  

thanks so much for all the info here, and the incredible pics!!  We can't wait for November!!  

thanks, too, for any and all advice we can get!


----------



## cal2net

Loving ALL this information & photos. We are headed there in July. Does anyone have pics of a 1br island garden view? From what I've read we need the Ewa tower but should we request a particular floor? This will be our first DVC vacation & not quite sure how this all works.


----------



## wdrl

cal2net said:


> Loving ALL this information & photos. We are headed there in July. Does anyone have pics of a 1br island garden view? From what I've read we need the Ewa tower but should we request a particular floor? This will be our first DVC vacation & not quite sure how this all works.



Since all studios are attached to one-bedroom villas to form lock-off two-bedroom villas, just look at the list in Post #1 for any Island View Studio or lock-off two-bedroom.  The photos posted for those villas will give you a good idea of what to expect for the one-bedroom villa.

Most people seem to want a higher floor.  But keep in mind that a requests cannot be guaranteed.

Have fun at Aulani!


----------



## carissa1970

FWIW, we stayed in a one bedroom pool view, and LOVED it.  Room 406.  We plan to request it again when we go next time.  High enough up there wasn't much pool noise, but close enough we could watch the pool activity.  Grew up in San Diego, so ocean view was not a priority for us.  We would sit by the fire pit each night for the sunset view.  But our balcony was perfect for listening to the morning chant, which we loved, and our son could wander around near the pools and we could see him and he could check in with us.  I can't say enough about that room.

If someone will tell me how to link a photo, I will post a couple.  Using my iPad and can't figure out how to include a photo.


----------



## carissa1970

Okay, I saw photobucket was best.  Try this...

http://s1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag74/Carissa_Carrera/?action=view&current=photo_zpsfc0ac5f7.jpg

http://s1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag74/Carissa_Carrera/?action=view&current=photo_zps6bb1be34.jpg


----------



## JonLouisB

Poolside Garden View Studio

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k269/jonlouisb/photo1-1_zps6e96c217.jpg

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k269/jonlouisb/photo2-1_zps48f564f3.jpg

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k269/jonlouisb/photo3-1_zpsa034eeea.jpg


----------



## cal2net

Thank you, this gives me an idea. Oh I understand about no guarantees, we'll be happy with whatever we get, hey we'll be in paradise and that's all that really matters.


----------



## wdrl

carissa1970 said:


> Okay, I saw photobucket was best.  Try this...



Thanks for sharing your photos.  For our trip last September, we were almost right below you in Villa #304.  Like you, we loved listening to the morning chant.  When we go back to Aulani, I'd definitely want a villa that overlooks Waikolohe Valley so we can enjoy the sights and sounds.



JonLouisB said:


> Poolside Garden View Studio



I'm glad you made it back to Aulani.  Hopefully, you didn't have to check out the emergency medical services on this trip!

What did you think of your view from villa #278?  Did you see enough of the pool area?  When we walked around Aulani, I thought that the Ewa Building Pool View villas just below you might have most of their views blocked by the extensive landscaping.


----------



## nemofans

carissa1970 said:


> FWIW, we stayed in a one bedroom pool view, and LOVED it.  Room 406.  We plan to request it again when we go next time.  High enough up there wasn't much pool noise, but close enough we could watch the pool activity.  Grew up in San Diego, so ocean view was not a priority for us.  We would sit by the fire pit each night for the sunset view.  But our balcony was perfect for listening to the morning chant, which we loved, and our son could wander around near the pools and we could see him and he could check in with us.  I can't say enough about that room.



Sounds like a great location!  THx for the pics!


----------



## cal2net

What's the best way to make a request? Is it best to call MS or is there a location online? Also, how soon should we do this if we haven't already, our vacation is in July. TIA


----------



## DenLo

cal2net said:


> What's the best way to make a request? Is it best to call MS or is there a location online? Also, how soon should we do this if we haven't already, our vacation is in July. TIA



Call MS.  I think they assign the rooms at least 30 days before, but I would call when you are thinking about it, like now.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

We just returned from our Aulani stay  We were in a one bedroom pool view villa in the Ewa wing, room #676

Here is the view looking to the right:




And the view looking straight ahead:




And the view looking to the left to the ocean:





I also took a video on the living room balcony- looking all around and down. 
http://s272.photobucket.com/user/mo...lla view/20130414_100651_zpsd5bdee0e.mp4.html

 We loved this room and are going to request it for our Feb trip!


----------



## NC State Tigger

NC State Tigger said:


> Do ALL dedicated 2 bedroom villas have balconies off the 2nd bedroom?
> 
> I believe 2 bedroom villas have one balcony that opens from the master bedroom and a balcony off the living area---does the balcony off the living area also open to the 2nd bedroom in the dedicated 2 bedroom villas?  If so, for both the villas with angled and straight balconies?
> 
> Concerned that only the "lock-off" villas have a balcony off the 2nd bedroom.
> We prefer to have the 2 beds in the second bedroom, but perhaps not if we don't have the balcony.




Still trying to get information about the balconies for 2 bedroom villas.


----------



## MMcCarthy

We just returned and had a dedicated 2 bedroom.  The balcony extended across all three rooms with doors in all three rooms.  I think the lock offs have a separate balcony off the 2nd bedroom


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

We have a reservation for a week in June in a Oceanview Grand Villa. Do I need to request a certain building, view or floor? Or are Grand Villas usually well located?


----------



## NC State Tigger

MMcCarthy said:


> We just returned and had a dedicated 2 bedroom.  The balcony extended across all three rooms with doors in all three rooms.  I think the lock offs have a separate balcony off the 2nd bedroom



Thanks so much.  Was your balcony "straight" or "angled"?  What building/view/room did you have?  Were you able to walk from one end of the balcony to the other end or was it divided, depending on what room it connected to?

Family seems to think they will want to spend a lot of time on the balcony.  Think they plan on it being an extra space for snacking and drinks while they "people watch" and enjoy the view.


----------



## wdrl

YankeeFirecracker said:


> We have a reservation for a week in June in a Oceanview Grand Villa. Do I need to request a certain building, view or floor? Or are Grand Villas usually well located?



All of the Aulani Grand Villas are located at the end caps of the Waianae Building and the Ewa Building Long Wing.  I believe Disney is not assigning guests to the Waianae at the present time, so you'll probably be assigned to the Ewa Building.  The Grand Villas on the 2nd and 3rd floors (#289 and #389) are classified as Standard View and the Ocean Views are on floors 4 through 11).


----------



## YankeeFirecracker

wdrl said:


> All of the Aulani Grand Villas are located at the end caps of the Waianae Building and the Ewa Building Long Wing.  I believe Disney is not assigning guests to the Waianae at the present time, so you'll probably be assigned to the Ewa Building.  The Grand Villas on the 2nd and 3rd floors (#289 and #389) are classified as Standard View and the Ocean Views are on floors 4 through 11).



Thank you for your prompt reply, that is good information. I think I will request an upper floor.


----------



## wdrl

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> We just returned from our Aulani stay  We were in a one bedroom *pool view villa* in the Ewa wing, room #676



This is very interesting!  According to the Aulani documents, the Pool View villas are no higher than the 5th floor and the Ocean Views start with the 6th floor.  *Did you get a free upgrade from Pool View to Ocean View? * Is it possible that Disney has had to move some guests with Pool View reservations into Ocean View villas because the Waianae Building is not being used?  Or has Disney reclassified some of the villas from Ocean View to Pool View? (I highly doubt it because it would require some reallocations on the Aulani point chart).

I haven't yet added your villa to the list in Post #1.  I'd first like to get clarification of the view classification.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

wdrl said:
			
		

> This is very interesting!  According to the Aulani documents, the Pool View villas are no higher than the 5th floor and the Ocean Views start with the 6th floor.  Did you get a free upgrade from Pool View to Ocean View?  Is it possible that Disney has had to move some guests with Pool View reservations into Ocean View villas because the Waianae Building is not being used?  Or has Disney reclassified some of the villas from Ocean View to Pool View? (I highly doubt it because it would require some reallocations on the Aulani point chart).
> 
> I haven't yet added your villa to the list in Post #1.  I'd first like to get clarification of the view classification.



We rented points so we didn't see any paperwork when we checked in at the resort. I did online check in though and had looked up my reservation prior to arriving and both said pool view. 

I was very surprised checking in because I also thought floor 5 was the highest. The resort didn't seem packed or overly busy...in fact when when our rental house (after Aulani) didn't work out and we decided to come back to Aulani on cash, all standard room and one bedroom villa views were open (we booked for same day arrival). However maybe with one tower of villas not being used they just are filling rooms in the Ewa tower?

I am not sure... I'm just glad we got the view we did it was a great stay!


----------



## wdrl

mom2aidanNpiper said:


> We rented points so we didn't see any paperwork when we checked in at the resort. I did online check in though and had looked up my reservation prior to arriving and both said pool view.
> 
> I was very surprised checking in because I also thought floor 5 was the highest. The resort didn't seem packed or overly busy...in fact when when our rental house (after Aulani) didn't work out and we decided to come back to Aulani on cash, all standard room and one bedroom villa views were open (we booked for same day arrival). However maybe with one tower of villas not being used they just are filling rooms in the Ewa tower?
> 
> I am not sure... I'm just glad we got the view we did it was a great stay!



For the time being, I'll show your villa #676 as an Ocean View.  Back in January someone was just down the hall in Villa #670/672 and it was considered an Ocean View at that time.  But if others start reporting Pool Views above the 5th floor, then I'll revise my charts.

I guess this just proves you are BFF with Tinker Belle and her pixie dust!


----------



## Mamiamjo

I'm trying to decide what room to requets for our trip. We have a Dedicated 2 Bedroom Island View.
Help me understand the Resort Map from Post #1. For some reason, I'm haveng trouble.
Is the Ewa building considered Phase One (Yellow box on map)?
What is the "Long wing" of the Ewa building (it looks pretty short)?


----------



## wdrl

Mamiamjo said:


> I'm trying to decide what room to requets for our trip. We have a Dedicated 2 Bedroom Island View.
> Help me understand the Resort Map from Post #1. For some reason, I'm haveng trouble.
> Is the Ewa building considered Phase One (Yellow box on map)?
> What is the "Long wing" of the Ewa building (it looks pretty short)?



Its easy to be confused.  At Aulani, there is an Ewa side and a Waianae side.  The Ewa side actually has two interconnected buildings.  I call the Ewa building closest to the lobby the Phase 1 Building.  It is a relatively short building with even numbered villas (xx50-xx58) facing the pool and odd numbered villas (xx51-xx59) facing the island.  If you have an Island View dedicated two bedroom villa, then you might be assigned a villa ending in xx51 on floors 8 through 16.

The Ewa side also has an "L" shaped building that I refer to as Ewa Short Wing and Ewa Long Wing.  This part of the Ewa side was opened as part of Phase 3.  There are a few Island View dedicated two bedrooms in the Short Wing (xx60 and xx61) and many more in the Long Wing (xx75, xx81, and xx87).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mamiamjo

wdrl said:


> Its easy to be confused.  At Aulani, there is an Ewa side and a Waianae side.  The Ewa side actually has two interconnected buildings.  I call the Ewa building closest to the lobby the Phase 1 Building.  It is a relatively short building with even numbered villas (xx50-xx58) facing the pool and odd numbered villas (xx51-xx59) facing the island.  If you have an Island View dedicated two bedroom villa, then you might be assigned a villa ending in xx51 on floors 8 through 16.
> 
> The Ewa side also has an "L" shaped building that I refer to as Ewa Short Wing and Ewa Long Wing.  This part of the Ewa side was opened as part of Phase 3.  There are a few Island View dedicated two bedrooms in the Short Wing (xx60 and xx61) and many more in the Long Wing (xx74, xx75, xx80, xx81, xx86 and xx87).
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes, that helps. So If I look at the map on the first post, the Ewa Building(s) are the ones on the right as you face the resort from the beach.
The buildings on the left (as you face the resort from the beach) is the Waianae side. Is that right?

So, if I want to request a Dedicated 2 Bedroom Island view in the long wing of Ewa building, I'd request a high floor ending in either 74, 75, 80, 81, 86 or 87. Is that correct?


----------



## MMcCarthy

NC State Tigger said:


> Thanks so much.  Was your balcony "straight" or "angled"?  What building/view/room did you have?  Were you able to walk from one end of the balcony to the other end or was it divided, depending on what room it connected to?
> 
> Family seems to think they will want to spend a lot of time on the balcony.  Think they plan on it being an extra space for snacking and drinks while they "people watch" and enjoy the view.



I found that it was perfect for people watching, drinks, and one night falling asleep.  It was not divided, I believe it was a straight.  It was in the Ewa building, I requested an ocean view, pool side.  I could have spent the whole trip on the balcony but am glad we went other places


----------



## wdrl

Mamiamjo said:


> Yes, that helps. So If I look at the map on the first post, the Ewa Building(s) are the ones on the right as you face the resort from the beach.
> The buildings on the left (as you face the resort from the beach) is the Waianae side. Is that right?
> 
> 
> So, if I want to request a Dedicated 2 Bedroom Island view in the long wing of Ewa building, I'd request a high floor ending in either 74, 75, 80, 81, 86 or 87. Is that correct?



You are correct about the Waianae and Ewa sides.

Oops, I made a mistake about Island views in the Long Wing.  The only Island View dedicated 2-bedrooms in the Long wing are xx75, xx81, and xx87.  There are no Island View dedicated 2-bedrooms that face the lagoon in the Long Wing.

Sorry for trying to confuse you even more.  I'll go back and edit original response.


----------



## kyton

We have just returned from Aulani - we are not DVC so paid cash. We had a 2 bedroom villa island view - villa 687 in the Waianae Tower. Had three separate balconies - one of each bedroom and the third off the living room. They all overlooked the lawn so you could view the movies and Starlit Hui as well as view Aunty's playground. We also had ocean views from the balconies. 

I have photos but haven't downloaded them off the camera yet. 

To be honest I preferred the 2 bedroom villa we had last year which was a ground floor in the Ewa building opening out onto the lawn area adjoining the now closed pool area - the Waianae Tower just feels so big and claustrophobic compared to walking into the much shorter feeling Ewa Tower.


----------



## carissa1970

Now I'm totally confused about which tower we stayed in for Room 406.  Maybe someone can tell me?  If you wade into the lobby from valet, you'd go right and past the front desk, past the spa...which tower is that?


----------



## ACDSNY

carissa1970 said:


> Now I'm totally confused about which tower we stayed in for Room 406. Maybe someone can tell me? If you wade into the lobby from valet, you'd go right and past the front desk, past the spa...which tower is that?


 
That would be the Waianae tower.


----------



## kyton

If you walk in to the lobby with the pool directly in front of you the tower to the left is the Waianae Tower and the one on the right is the Ewa isn't it?

I must be all mixed up? Last year we stayed in the spa side this year on the opposite side in the really long building.


----------



## ACDSNY

kyton said:


> If you walk in to the lobby with the pool directly in front of you the tower to the left is the Waianae Tower and the one on the right is the Ewa isn't it?
> 
> I must be all mixed up? Last year we stayed in the spa side this year on the opposite side in the really long building.


 
If you're facing the pool, valley and ocean and go to the right it's Waianae tower, if you go left towards the market/store it's the Ewa tower.  I hope this helps.


----------



## SenorGreg

So, I am wondering if I can get some help with our dilemma.  

We are going to Aulani next month, staying in a hotel room, not villa, as we were not able to get a points reservation (rental) for our dates.  We would really really like to have a view of the main pool area (Waikolohe Valley).  We found a good deal and because we couldn't decide, we booked a Poolside Gardens View AND a Ocean View room.  We now need to decide which reservation we will keep.


Does anyone know whether there are any Ocean View hotel rooms that do not look over the valley?  In other words, are on the other side of the building.
On the phone, a helpful person at Aulani did warn us that a Poolside Gardens view room may only be looking straight into a tree, and not actually have any view of a pool.  


Does anyone know if there is much risk of obstructed views from Poolside Gardens view rooms?
Basically, we want a good view of the valley, but if we can save money by not staying in an Ocean View, that would be great.


----------



## wdrl

SenorGreg said:


> Does anyone know whether there are any Ocean View hotel rooms that do not look over the valley?  In other words, are on the other side of the building.
> On the phone, a helpful person at Aulani did warn us that a Poolside Gardens view room may only be looking straight into a tree, and not actually have any view of a pool.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is much risk of obstructed views from Poolside Gardens view rooms?
> Basically, we want a good view of the valley, but if we can save money by not staying in an Ocean View, that would be great.



I can't say with certainty whether the hotel portion of Aulani has Ocean View rooms that do not overlook Waikolohe Valley.  However, if you look at the map in Post #1, you'll see the hotel portion of the resort actually has two wings.  I don't know if that shorter hotel wing that overlooks the Wailana Leisure Pool (which is temporarily out of commission due to the construction) has any Ocean View rooms.

In regard to your second question about the risk of obstructed views from Poolside hotel rooms:  Yes, I think there is a bit of a chance that some landscaping might obstruct your view of the water features in Waikolohe Valley if you get a hotel room on a low floor.  Take a look at the third photo in Post #378.   The Aulani lobby is in the center portion of the photo and the building to the left is the hotel portion of the resort.  As you see in this photo, the lazy river curves right in front of the hotel building but there are some palm trees and other vegetation that may partially block the view of some of the hotel rooms on the lower floors.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SenorGreg

Thanks for your help wdrl, when I look at the photos of the landscaping it doesn't look like it would be overly obstructed, as in all you could see is the back of a tree/bush, unless there has been a lot more growth there since the photo.  

As for the ocean view rooms, I get some confusing messages from Disney, but it seems like the majority of Ocean View hotel rooms are on the pool side at least.


----------



## carissa1970

SenorGreg said:


> So, I am wondering if I can get some help with our dilemma.
> 
> We are going to Aulani next month, staying in a hotel room, not villa, as we were not able to get a points reservation (rental) for our dates.  We would really really like to have a view of the main pool area (Waikolohe Valley).  We found a good deal and because we couldn't decide, we booked a Poolside Gardens View AND a Ocean View room.  We now need to decide which reservation we will keep.
> 
> 
> [*]Does anyone know whether there are any Ocean View hotel rooms that do not look over the valley?  In other words, are on the other side of the building.
> 
> On the phone, a helpful person at Aulani did warn us that a Poolside Gardens view room may only be looking straight into a tree, and not actually have any view of a pool.
> 
> 
> [*]Does anyone know if there is much risk of obstructed views from Poolside Gardens view rooms?
> 
> Basically, we want a good view of the valley, but if we can save money by not staying in an Ocean View, that would be great.



We had a 4th floor pool view and the view you are looking for...not sure which post on here, but I included photos!  It was room 406 a 1bdrm.  There was a studio lock off in room 408.  It was a gorgeous view!


----------



## SenorGreg

carissa1970 said:


> We had a 4th floor pool view and the view you are looking for...not sure which post on here, but I included photos!  It was room 406 a 1bdrm.  There was a studio lock off in room 408.  It was a gorgeous view!



Thanks for that, I looked up your post and it helps.  The hotel rooms are in a different building to the DVC Villas though, so that may make a difference since that building is not as close to the pool area and has more landscaping in front of it.


----------



## TLHB70

Hello everyone.  I am popping in to ask a question.
As you can see in my signature, we are heading to Alauni next weekend after my DD's high school graduation!  YAY!    
We are not DVC members; we are just booked in a hotel room.  My younger DD is most excited because she has read about the teen spa.  She is asking me if there is a teen club as well, like on the Disney cruise ships.  Can you tell me about that?  Is there a teen club and a teen spa?  Or is there just a teen spa and a kids club?  My two DDs are ages 14 and 17.  (The graduating senior will turn 18 in July.)  They both would enjoy a teen club if there is one.
Thanks for any information you can share.


----------



## Iceman93

Just a kids' club and a teen spa, sorry!  But I think between the lazy river, water slides, beach activities, excursions, etc. your two teens will not be bored...


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

As PP stayed, there isn't an actual club for them. However they do have set activities each day for teens

I scanned many daily Iwa's and on the second page of each day they list family, kids and teen activities. I saw art classes, scavenger hunts, fitness activities, etc. 

Here is a link to the Iwa's :
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3103331

Have fun!


----------



## DenLo

The Teen Spa is more than a spa.  Here's what the website says is available at the Painted Sky for teens.



> PAINTED SKY
> This 1,500-square-foot retreat for Guests ages 13 to 17 has its own private entrance and features such amenities as:
> Lounge
> Yogurt and elixir bar
> Interactive retail
> Computer stations
> Daily teen-only events
> Evening programs for teens
> D.I.Y. mixology bar for perfumes, body polishes and face masks
> Teen-specific massages, facials, manicures and pedicuresincluding Spa services designed for young men



I know when we were there a lot of teens would meet up at the Painted Sky each day.  

BTW, I think there was a drink refill station in Painted Sky as well.


----------



## KristinS

Hi all,

I've been wait listed for rental points for two 2/2 suites in January 2014.    We're comparing prices through Disney itself even though we know it's waaay more money.

My question is--on the site is lists strictly ocean view, island view and standard.  Where does the Pool Gardens View come into play--because we'd be happy with this view?  Is that just lumped under ocean view for the same $$?  

Thanks!


----------



## carissa1970

KristinS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been wait listed for rental points for two 2/2 suites in January 2014.    We're comparing prices through Disney itself even though we know it's waaay more money.
> 
> My question is--on the site is lists strictly ocean view, island view and standard.  Where does the Pool Gardens View come into play--because we'd be happy with this view?  Is that just lumped under ocean view for the same $$?
> 
> Thanks!



When you book on the DVC website with points, there is a poolside/garden choice.  Not sure if that view exists for the regular hotel guests.  Maybe when you rent the points, the member you rent from will be able to choose it?  It is less points than ocean view and more that island view.


----------



## TLHB70

Thanks for the helpful information.  It seems like the teen spa will be a place to check out and maybe meet other teens. I know my DDs will be interested in the teen activities too. Thank you!  We can't wait to go!!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

DenLo said:


> The Teen Spa is more than a spa.  Here's what the website says is available at the Painted Sky for teens.
> 
> 
> 
> I know when we were there a lot of teens would meet up at the Painted Sky each day.
> 
> BTW, I think there was a drink refill station in Painted Sky as well.



Is it just me or does this whole "teen spa" sound more for girls than boys?


----------



## Iceman93

Anal Annie said:


> Is it just me or does this whole "teen spa" sound more for girls than boys?



No more so than spas in general are more for girls than boys.  Some men absolutely enjoy the spa experience, while others find it too feminine and girly.

I suspect that the teen boys who would actually go to the teen spa would find the ratio of boys to girls to be much in their favor, making them quite glad they decided to go!


----------



## carissa1970

Anal Annie said:


> Is it just me or does this whole "teen spa" sound more for girls than boys?



We went into the teen spa because they have  a frozen yogurt stand with something close to a Dole Whip.  The front area was just a hang out area.  TVs, computers, chairs and couches, music.  Very teens friendly, boy or girl.  I think everyone would enjoy that area, at least.


----------



## tchrrx

At the beginning stages of thinking about Aulani, and DH has a few questions.

-  Is it difficult to book this resort if you don't own there?  (We have SSR)

-  What is the best way to island hop?  DH is convinced that if we travel to Hawaii, then we'll want to see several different islands.

-  If you could choose any week between May 25 and August 1, which would you choose and why?


----------



## carissa1970

tchrrx said:


> At the beginning stages of thinking about Aulani, and DH has a few questions.
> 
> -  Is it difficult to book this resort if you don't own there?  (We have SSR)
> 
> -  What is the best way to island hop?  DH is convinced that if we travel to Hawaii, then we'll want to see several different islands.
> 
> -  If you could choose any week between May 25 and August 1, which would you choose and why?



We stayed 7 days and barely left the resort.  Will consider Island hopping after the next couple of times, perhaps.

I'd go May 25 right away.  Most kids still in school, and the weather looks great right now!


----------



## SenorGreg

tchrrx said:


> -  What is the best way to island hop?  DH is convinced that if we travel to Hawaii, then we'll want to see several different islands.



I am curious to hear the answer to the availability question. 

As to island hopping, just book an inter-island flight on Hawaiian Airlines. Most flights are less than 45 minutes long and pretty easy. Personally, I would recommend Kauai and/or the Big Island since they are most different to Oahu.  They also more easily let you see a quieter side of Hawaii. 

Have a great time!


----------



## amym2

tchrrx said:


> At the beginning stages of thinking about Aulani, and DH has a few questions.
> 
> -  Is it difficult to book this resort if you don't own there?  (We have SSR)
> 
> -  What is the best way to island hop?  DH is convinced that if we travel to Hawaii, then we'll want to see several different islands.
> 
> -  If you could choose any week between May 25 and August 1, which would you choose and why?



We also own at SSR and had no trouble booking Aulani, although we are going in October.  You shouldn't have any difficulty if you book right at 7mos.  

On our last trip to Hawaii (before Aulani was open) we spent a few nights on Oahu and a few on the Big Island.  Our kids were staying with my parents, so we weren't comfortable being gone more than a week.  This time the kids are going with us, so we're spending 5 nights at Aulani then 5 nights on Kauai in a rental house.  It's easy to island hop since there are a number of interisland airlines (we're using Hawaiian Air, just under $70 each way from Honolulu to Kauai and back).  Some people do day trips to different islands, but I can't imagine doing that.  It is definitely worth it to visit multiple islands on a trip because the islands are all so different.  We loved the Big Island, with Volcanoes Nat'l Park, stargazing on Mauna Kea, coffee farms in Kona.  This time we are looking forward to the lushness of Kauai as well as a NaPali boat tour and Waimea Canyon.  

I agree, go earlier rather than later before most schools get out for summer.


----------



## Anal Annie

tchrrx said:


> At the beginning stages of thinking about Aulani, and DH has a few questions.
> 
> -  Is it difficult to book this resort if you don't own there?  (We have SSR)
> 
> -  What is the best way to island hop?  DH is convinced that if we travel to Hawaii, then we'll want to see several different islands.
> 
> -  If you could choose any week between May 25 and August 1, which would you choose and why?



We also own at SSR and I was able to book a week for this August at Aulani in an OV studio.  I was online and logged in prior to 8:00 and READY to book as soon as the clock turned to 8:00.  While this will be our first trip to Aulani it will be my 5th trip to Hawaii in general.  Your DH is right - you should definitely try to island hop while you are there (try to go for at least 10 nights).  Each island is different and has it's own personality.  It's also way too far to go and too expensive to get there to not take advantage of having already bought the flights.  If you book far enough out the inter-island flights start around $65 or $68 one-way (we also prefer Hawaiian Airline for our inter-island flights).  If you choose to visit Aulani first then island hop you can often find return flights home direct from most of the islands so you don't HAVE to return thru HNL - although your choices will be more limited.  (We prefer to eliminate that extra plane change and added expense of a return flight to HNL so we try to fly home out of whatever island we're finishing on - usually Maui.)

Maui is our fav. island followed by the Big Island.  We have not _stayed_ on Kauai but have done a day trip before (back in the day before flights got so expensive and before the 9/11 security got to be such a pain).   I wouldn't do a "day trip" now - I would switch islands for at least 3 nights (not worth the hassle otherwise).  All of the islands are beautiful but we thought Kauai was a little too quiet for what we're looking for.   Maui offers a lot great sightseeing and snorkeling and the Big Island is unique in that it has the biggest mix of terrain and climates plus the active volcano, Kilauea.  (Whenever we visit the Big Island we always do a helicopter tour over the volcano which is INCREDIBLE.)  Since the Big Island is the "newest" island the beaches really haven't developed there yet.  The coastline is all lava rock for the most part so if you're looking for long stretches of beautiful sandy beaches I'd recommend Ka'anapali on Maui.

As far as timing I have been in late April/early May, late October, mid-July and late August/early September and all of the times were fantastic as far as weather.  I have read where the availability at Aulani may be harder to get in the late May / June timeframe because the points are less so you may want to plan to be flexible with your dates and if you can't get in for May 25 just shoot for later in the summer when the points go up a bit.


----------



## TLHB70

carissa1970 said:


> We went into the teen spa because they have  a frozen yogurt stand with something close to a Dole Whip.  The front area was just a hang out area.  TVs, computers, chairs and couches, music.  Very teens friendly, boy or girl.  I think everyone would enjoy that area, at least.



My DD is asking if you have to pay to be a member of the teen spa to access the hang out area.  Or do you just pay for any spa service you want and the hang out area is free to the teens???


----------



## wdrl

TLHB70 said:


> My DD is asking if you have to pay to be a member of the teen spa to access the hang out area.  Or do you just pay for any spa service you want and the hang out area is free to the teens???



There is no charge if your teens just want to hang out at the teen spa area.  Its much like a community hall at DVC resorts:  Lots of things are free, but occasionally you'll find some pay-to-play items.

By the Way:  Auntie's Beach House has lots of things to keep kids entertained, but its only available to kids ages 3 to 12.


----------



## TLHB70

wdrl said:


> There is no charge if your teens just want to hang out at the teen spa area.  Its much like a community hall at DVC resorts:  Lots of things are free, but occasionally you'll find some pay-to-play items.
> 
> By the Way:  Auntie's Beach House has lots of things to keep kids entertained, but its only available to kids ages 3 to 12.



Great.  Thank you!


----------



## DenLo

Besides Aunties Beach House and the Painted Sky there also is a Community Hall where crafts and games (board and computer), and DVDs are available.  When we went in there one day they were making leis.  But other activities were listed in the daily Iwa.


----------



## tchrrx

What places can you recommend to stay on the Big Island?  We are looking for a place that's nice (after all, we are used to DVC!  ), but it doesn't necessarily need to be deluxe accomodations.  A regular hotel room will work as long as it's decent.  

We looked at some great resorts, but we honestly don't think we'll hang out there much.  We're looking at 3 days on the Big Island doing sight seeing, then a week relaxing at Aulani.


----------



## Anal Annie

tchrrx said:


> What places can you recommend to stay on the Big Island?  We are looking for a place that's nice (after all, we are used to DVC!  ), but it doesn't necessarily need to be deluxe accomodations.  A regular hotel room will work as long as it's decent.
> 
> We looked at some great resorts, but we honestly don't think we'll hang out there much.  We're looking at 3 days on the Big Island doing sight seeing, then a week relaxing at Aulani.



I would definitely stay on the Kona side rather than the Hilo side (a little more going on and terrific sunsets).  We stayed at an old Outrigger hotel at Keauhou Bay on the Big Island when we went the last time (near the Sheraton).  The place where we stayed is no longer open (while most Outriggers are OK this one was pretty old and dumpy so I wouldn't have recommended it).  The next time we decide to stay on the Big Island we'll likely consider either the Waikoloa Marriott or the Hilton Waikoloa (although the offshore snorkeling at Keauhou Bay is excellent).  The Waikoloa properties would be convenient to the Blue Hawaiian Helicopters if you decide to do a helicopter tour or to drive up around the Kohala Coast.  There are also some more upscale hotels on the Big Island like the Fairmont & the Four Seasons if your budget allows but really I think for 3 nights either the Marriott or the Hilton would be great choices.  Take a look at some Trip Advisor reviews http://www.tripadvisor.com/HACSearch?geoOrName=geo&q=The+Big+Island%2C+Hawaii&inDay=14&inMonth=08%2F2013&checkIn=8%2F14%2F2013&outDay=15&outMonth=08%2F2013&checkOut=8%2F15%2F2013#02,1367894293436,sponsors:AHOLIDAY_INN


----------



## TLHB70

DenLo said:


> Besides Aunties Beach House and the Painted Sky there also is a Community Hall where crafts and games (board and computer), and DVDs are available.  When we went in there one day they were making leis.  But other activities were listed in the daily Iwa.



That sounds perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## dianeschlicht

tchrrx said:


> At the beginning stages of thinking about Aulani, and DH has a few questions.
> 
> -  Is it difficult to book this resort if you don't own there?  (We have SSR)
> 
> -  What is the best way to island hop?  DH is convinced that if we travel to Hawaii, then we'll want to see several different islands.
> 
> -  If you could choose any week between May 25 and August 1, which would you choose and why?



Not sure where you live, but if it's anywhere other than the West Coast, I would NOT go for just a week.  The time change alone is a killer, and it will take most of a week to adjust to it.  

Since summer and late summer is usually a slower time in Hawaii, I would guess that later would be better, but because Aulani is a DVC resort, and most members have children, I suspect that might not be true specific to Aulani.  

The ONLY way to island hop is by air unless you are taking a cruise, and that's a whole other animal.

We live in the frozen upper midwest (Minnesota), so we find winter to be our favorite time to visit the islands.  We have been in Hawaii as early as Jan. 1st but no later than May 16.  

The temps and climate of Hawaii doesn't change much all year because of it's tropical island location nearer the equator.  

I would never plan a trip to Hawaii for less than at least a 2 week duration.  I also would not plan to do more than 2 or  3 islands in any one trip.  Actually, 2 is ideal.  Our favorites are the Big Island of Hawaii and Kauai.  To me Oahu is to urban.  Aulani, however, is out far enough that it  seems more remote than most Oahu regions.


----------



## phyllisnnj

Here's a link to the rest of my Aulani photos from last year - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608370877/show/
I love this resort 

The balcony extends the full length of the room (from the living to the bedroom)


----------



## Psychodisney

Awesome pictures.  I enjoyed reliving all the details!


----------



## wdrl

phyllisnnj said:


> I love this resort
> 
> The balcony extends the full length of the room (from the living to the bedroom)



Thanks for the photos, especially for the photo of your balcony.  One of the frequent questions asked about the Aulani villas concerns the layout and size of the balconies.  Villa 552 is in the Ewa Building Phase 1, and all villas in this building have the non-angled balconies.


----------



## ACDSNY

phyllisnnj said:


> Here's a link to the rest of my Aulani photos from last year - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157629608370877/show/
> I love this resort
> 
> The balcony extends the full length of the room (from the living to the bedroom)


 
I love Aulani too!    We absolutely loved room 552, the evenings spent on the balcony were magical!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *tjkraz* at DVCNews.com, I have a list of the handicapped accessible villas at Aulani.  I have added the information to Post #1 of this thread, and I have also listed the villas in this post.

The handicapped accessible villas are scattered all over Aulani in every view category and accommodation type.  Some HA villas have Roll in Showers and some have Accessible Tubs.  Thanks to *BCV23*, there is a photo of a Roll in Shower in Post #318 of this thread.  We don't yet have a photo of an Accessible Tub, so if anyone has one please share it with us.

I don't know what other modifications have been made in the HA villas.  If anyone has stayed in an HA villa at Aulani, I'd love to hear your comments about the villa.

Here is the list of Handicapped Accessible Villas at Aulani:


Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Thanks so much for posting all the HA villas and what kind of accessibility they have! What a tremendous resource. 

When I was booking one, the CM I spoke to at the resort told me the HA villas do NOT have the fold down Murphy bed in the living room, due to accessibility by wheelchair. Can anyone confirm this? My reservation also did not list the single sleeper. We ended up changing to a regular lock off (since we needed the Murphy bed) and having my FIL use the shower in the master bedroom rather than having a roll in one in the studio. I can tell from this list that our original reservation would've been for villa #456, pool view studio HA -as part of a 2 bedroom lockoff.


----------



## wdrl

Silly Little Pixie said:


> When I was booking one, the CM I spoke to at the resort told me the HA villas do NOT have the fold down Murphy bed in the living room, due to accessibility by wheelchair. Can anyone confirm this?



Maybe I can find out some info tomorrow when we are at WDW.

We are enroute to WDW and should arrive tomorrow.  One of the first things we plan on doing is going by the DVC Preview Center to look at the VGF models.  I'll ask if the HA villas at VGF and Aulani have the fold down Murphy Bed in the one-bedrooms.


----------



## dianeschlicht

wdrl said:


> Maybe I can find out some info tomorrow when we are at WDW.
> 
> We are enroute to WDW and should arrive tomorrow.  One of the first things we plan on doing is going by the DVC Preview Center to look at the VGF models.  I'll ask if the HA villas at VGF and Aulani have the fold down Murphy Bed in the one-bedrooms.



I'm going to bet they do have them but that they can't be used if a wheelchair is necessary.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

dianeschlicht said:


> I'm going to bet they do have them but that they can't be used if a wheelchair is necessary.



Aulani told me they didn't have them at all due to accessibility requirements. Maybe it's Hawaiian law? When I called MS about it, they had no idea about it! But, when they looked up my reservation, it did indeed NOT include a single sleeper. I could not book the villa with 9, but could with 8 (just playing around with it). So, I wonder if the Murphy bed is really not there, or it just won't let you book with it?


----------



## wdrl

Silly Little Pixie said:


> When I was booking one, the CM I spoke to at the resort told me the HA villas do NOT have the fold down Murphy bed in the living room, due to accessibility by wheelchair. Can anyone confirm this? My reservation also did not list the single sleeper.



Today, I talked to a DVC Guide at the Preview Center at Saratoga Springs and asked about the pull-down Murphy Bed at both Aulani and Villas at Grand Floridian.  He spoke to a manager who confirmed that Handicapped Accessible Villas at both Aulani and VGF WILL NOT have the pull-down Murphy Bed.


----------



## TagsMissy

I've not looked at this thread in ages. We just ended up adding on at Aulani so these photos are just what I need to start planning


----------



## wdrl

TagsMissy said:


> I've not looked at this thread in ages. We just ended up adding on at Aulani so these photos are just what I need to start planning



We just added on at Aulani, too!  We had been thinking about buying points at Aulani since sales began in July 2010, but we finally pulled the trigger yesterday.  We toured the Villas at Grand Floridian yesterday thinking there was a slim chance we might add on there.  But since we already own at BLT we didn't think we really needed another 'monorail' resort.  We ended up buying 100 points at Aulani instead.

Having the home resort at Aulani will help us when planning our trips to Hawaii.  We can start getting airfares, make island-hopping plans, etc., at 11 months instead of waiting until the 7-month window opens before we finalize our plans,

As I've said many times before, Aulani is a fabulous resort.


----------



## TagsMissy

wdrl said:


> We just added on at Aulani, too!  We had been thinking about buying points at Aulani since sales began in July 2010, but we finally pulled the trigger yesterday.  We toured the Villas at Grand Floridian yesterday thinking there was a slim chance we might add on there.  But since we already own at BLT we didn't think we really needed another 'monorail' resort.  We ended up buying 100 points at Aulani instead.
> 
> Having the home resort at Aulani will help us when planning our trips to Hawaii.  We can start getting airfares, make island-hopping plans, etc., at 11 months instead of waiting until the 7-month window opens before we finalize our plans,
> 
> As I've said many times before, Aulani is a fabulous resort.



 Yes I kept on telling my husband --- why didn't we add on when we were AT Aulani a year ago.. it was cheaper LOL  We just added on during our cruise so we got a little bonus incentive which helped  We tacked on 100pts since we know we won't go every year. Looks we like we're following the same trend -- BLT and Aulani


----------



## eandesmom

Straight out





to the left









to the right





Looking up to the right





LOTS of morning sun and a decent amount of highway noise.  Other than that about what I expected for Standard View.  I requested close to lobby and high floor and this met those requests.  Only there one night and then moved to Ocean View.


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> LOTS of morning sun and a decent amount of highway noise.  Other than that about what I expected for Standard View.  I requested close to lobby and high floor and this met those requests.  Only there one night and then moved to Ocean View.



Thanks for sharing, *eandesmom*!  I've added villa #657 to the list in Post #1.

The view from #657 isn't great, but its a tiny bit better than the view from #457.  But the point costs are a lot cheaper than an Ocean View.

Interested to see what Ocean View you ended up with, and whether you think Standard View and its lower point costs is better/worse than Ocean View.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing, *eandesmom*!  I've added villa #657 to the list in Post #1.
> 
> The view from #657 isn't great, but its a tiny bit better than the view from #457.  But the point costs are a lot cheaper than an Ocean View.
> 
> Interested to see what Ocean View you ended up with, and whether you think Standard View and its lower point costs is better/worse than Ocean View.



I actually thought it was hysterical we ended up in 657...directly above the "worst view at Aulani".  It is a tiny bit better and I am glad we saved the 6 points for the one night but I would choose Ocean View every time.  I would not have been happy to be there for a week and I don't think for me, I'd have been happy in Island view for a week either as that's just going up in floors..so more island but still brutal morning sun and no sunset.  Really depends on the use though, it could be perfect for many.

I haven't uploaded those pictures yet but will, we absolutely loved our Ocean View room, 1084.  It had some cons as well but the pro's far outweighed it.  We use our lanai a LOT so the view was pretty key.

I do think that if I were to be booked in an Island View room in the future I'd definitely (for me) try to avoid the Ewa Short Wing.  Though the noise would likely be equal in the other building it might be less direct morning sun due to the angle and possibly a less industrial view on the one side.  If nothing else, one could compare.

I do feel that the non angled rooms are better on the interior if you are trying to fit 4 in a studio.  The angled rooms make it tight if you had that sofa open.  The non angled balcony, to me, felt quite a bit bigger as well although the angled was big enough.


----------



## Jenifurby

Rm 851 Ded 2br island view

View to the Right





Straight out:





To the left:





Down Below, Makaloa garden and walkway to conference center.


----------



## eandesmom

Looking out from the Lanai to the right









To the left













Straight out






And...a Panorama





We absolutely *adored* this room and spent a good 2 hours a day, possibly more, on the lanai.  I have some sunset/evening pictures I will add to this once I get them uploaded.  I will say, we could not see the actual sunset.  The JW Marriott blocked it.  My DH thinks that at different times of year, that might not be the case.  It is possible that a higher floor might see over the JW Marriott but we didn't think so.

Only negatives to the location would be pool noise and valley noise.  We were right above the slide entries so heard lots of screams.  It was happy noise and we didn't mind that at all.  We could occasionally hear live music from Off the Hook.  The only thing that we did mind was phones.  It took us a bit to figure out where it was coming from but the phones echo in the valley, we think coming up from AMA AMA and it was pretty annoying, loud and frequent, starting at about 8am and going until 8-9pm.  For several days we thought it was coming from a nearby room but ultimately figured out it was probably the restaurant.

Big picture it was a small annoyance for an amazing location.  My only wish is there were actually functioning stairs as an option versus the elevator every time (we tried!).


----------



## wdrl

Jenifurby said:


> Rm 851 Ded 2br island view





eandesmom said:


> We absolutely *adored* this room and spent a good 2 hours a day, possibly more, on the lanai.   My only wish is there were actually functioning stairs as an option versus the elevator every time (we tried!).



Thanks, *Jenifurby* and *eandesmom*, for sharing your photos!  I've added your villas to the list in Post #1.

*Eandesmom*, I'm a bit confused about your comment about stairs.  I would think the fire safety code would require access to stairs.  Or was it that the stairs weren't convenient to your villa's location?


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> Thanks, Jenifurby and eandesmom, for sharing your photos!  I've added your villas to the list in Post #1.
> 
> Eandesmom, I'm a bit confused about your comment about stairs.  I would think the fire safety code would require access to stairs.  Or was it that the stairs weren't convenient to your villa's location?



You would think wouldn't you? We could access them but no ground level exit without setting off a fire alarm so they were unusable beyond floor 3.


----------



## wdrl

eandesmom said:


> You would think wouldn't you? We could access them but no ground level exit without setting off a fire alarm so they were unusable beyond floor 3.



We were in the Waianae Building (villa #304) and both staircases near our villa (one near villa #xx01 and the other near the elevators near villa #xx12) allowed us to exit on the first floor.  Next time we go to Aulani I'll have to check out the stairs.  Can you wait until October 2014 for an answer?


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> We were in the Waianae Building (villa #304) and both staircases near our villa (one near villa #xx01 and the other near the elevators near villa #xx12) allowed us to exit on the first floor.  Next time we go to Aulani I'll have to check out the stairs.  Can you wait until October 2014 for an answer?



Well we tried and couldn't exit, had to go back up to 3 and down to the elevator , it was quite strange and surprising.  That said, we didn't look for another staircase, only tried the one at the end cap by the grand villas as that was closest to our room.  There may well be another set that does have full access, I would think there has to be.


----------



## DenLo

eandesmom said:


> Well we tried and couldn't exit, had to go back up to 3 and down to the elevator , it was quite strange and surprising.  That said, we didn't look for another staircase, only tried the one at the end cap by the grand villas as that was closest to our room.  There may well be another set that does have full access, I would think there has to be.



I would report that to management at Aulani.  That is a fire hazard.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Are there any dedicated studios? Also I am reading how noisy OV rooms are. Does the location of the room make a difference with regards to noise? I don't really like to be higher than the 10 th floor. Will that pose a view problem? Also can you include areas of the building in your room requests? Thanks.


----------



## carissa1970

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are there any dedicated studios? Also I am reading how noisy OV rooms are. Does the location of the room make a difference with regards to noise? I don't really like to be higher than the 10 th floor. Will that pose a view problem? Also can you include areas of the building in your room requests? Thanks.



Yes, there are dedicated studios.  Regarding the noise, I think it must depend on the person.  We had a 1 bdrm on the 4th floor, directly above the kids' water play area, and never once did the noise bother us.  In fact we never heard "noise".  Once the sliders are closed, it is almost impossible to hear anything.  Even sitting on the balcony we just heard water, some laughter, and music periodically from the bar area.  It was great!  Of course, being above the water slides I can understand hearing screaming.


----------



## wdrl

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are there any dedicated studios? Also I am reading how noisy OV rooms are. Does the location of the room make a difference with regards to noise? I don't really like to be higher than the 10 th floor. Will that pose a view problem? Also can you include areas of the building in your room requests? Thanks.



No, there are no dedicated studios at Aulani.  Just like at BLT, AKV-Kidani, and now VGF, DVD is designing resorts with only Grand Villas, two-bedroom lockoffs, and two-bedroom dedicated vacation homes.

We were in villa #304, a pool view studio on the third floor overlooking the Menehune bridge and water play area.  The water feature was turned on around 8:00 AM and ran until 6:00 PM, and it was noisy due to the splashing water, sounds from the kids, and the background music that is played in Waikolohe Valley.  It was noisy enough that it was difficult for me to carry on a cell phone conversation while on the balcony, but not noisy enough to interfere with normal conservation with someone sitting with me on the balcony.

As *carissa1970* posted, the villas have really good soundproofing and when we closed our balcony door we didn't notice any of the noisy.

More importantly, we found the noise to be a "white" noise that was easy to ignore.  I actually enjoyed hearing the music and other sounds.  

Views are so subjective that its hard to answer that part of your post.  The Ocean Views start on the 6th floor and you can check the views from some of these OV villas by looking at the list in Post #1.

As for room requests, I'm not sure how specific you can be with your request.  I know when we go back to Aulani in October 2014, we'll ask for an Ocean View Studio that overlooks Waikolohe Valley as the primary request and high floor as a secondary request.


----------



## carissa1970

wdrl said:


> No, there are no dedicated studios at Aulani.  Just like at BLT, AKV-Kidani, and now VGF, DVD is designing resorts with only Grand Villas, two-bedroom lockoffs, and two-bedroom dedicated vacation homes.
> 
> We were in villa #304, a pool view studio on the third floor overlooking the Menehune bridge and water play area.  The water feature was turned on around 8:00 AM and ran until 6:00 PM, and it was noisy due to the splashing water, sounds from the kids, and the background music that is played in Waikolohe Valley.  It was noisy enough that it was difficult for me to carry on a cell phone conversation while on the balcony, but not noisy enough to interfere with normal conservation with someone sitting with me on the balcony.
> 
> As carissa1970 posted, the villas have really good soundproofing and when we closed our balcony door we didn't notice any of the noisy.
> 
> More importantly, we found the noise to be a "white" noise that was easy to ignore.  I actually enjoyed hearing the music and other sounds.
> 
> Views are so subjective that its hard to answer that part of your post.  The Ocean Views start on the 6th floor and you can check the views from some of these OV villas by looking at the list in Post #1.
> 
> As for room requests, I'm not sure how specific you can be with your request.  I know when we go back to Aulani in October 2014, we'll ask for an Ocean View Studio that overlooks Waikolohe Valley as the primary request and high floor as a secondary request.



Sorry...obviously didn't understand what "dedicated" meant.  Now I do.


----------



## eandesmom

BWV Dreamin said:


> Are there any dedicated studios? Also I am reading how noisy OV rooms are. Does the location of the room make a difference with regards to noise? I don't really like to be higher than the 10 th floor. Will that pose a view problem? Also can you include areas of the building in your room requests? Thanks.



I agree with *wdrl*, for us the pool/valley noise wasn't an issue at all.  I'm not sure I would call it white noise when the slide people actually screamed but to me it was happy vacation noise and it made us laugh and smile and we enjoyed it.  I will say the phone ringing was annoying but almost comical once we finally figured out what it was.  There was also construction noise but that wasn't terribly loud from where we were but I imagine it could be in the other building.

The soundproofing in the room is *phenomenal*, with the door closed you didn't hear a thing.  I do think any OV room facing the pool will have some noise (as of course will pool view rooms).  Ewa long wing from the slides, Ewa short wing from Makahiki character breakfasts /music from O'leo, and Wainaea side from the Menenhune Bridge/play area or the pool.  

If that is really a concern then I'd look to request the Wainaea side that faces the island and ocean, not the side that faces the pool.  Currently there is construction on that side and that is noisy but once complete I would think they may be the "quietest" OV rooms at the resort.

You can be as specific as you like in an email request, which is what I always do.  General rule is the less specific you are, the better change you have but in our case I requested Ewa long wing, highest floor possible (10th or higher) and a room ending in xx72, xx78 or xx84. At check in, which I deliberately didn't do online as we arrived late the night before and had 1 night in a standard view, the lovely Malia informed me the only room with a high floor available was in the Wainaea building, the only thing in the Ewa long was on the 6th floor.  Seeing that we were disappointed with that she said "let me see what might be coming up soon" and went back into the system.  After a good 5 minutes of poking around she found a room that met our exact requests in 1084.  What I learned from that is that they are (at least at Aulani) looking for actual available rooms, versus ones scheduled for checkout that day) first.

Though the room was still occupied when she checked us in at 10:30, amazingly we got the "ready" text at 11:30!


----------



## Rizzo1

I am sure that someone has already written and replied about my next question. So, I apologize in advance if someone has. 

We will be visiting Aulani in a couple of weeks and would like to know... if you have stayed in the one bedroom garden vew, which room would you recommend and which room should we NOT request?

BTW, I must commend all for your wonderful pictures! I especially liked the night shots from the lanai.

Thanks and I will post my report after my return. All I have to do is learn how to post the pics. Yes, I am a bit challenged when it comes to that. So, if anyone would like to share the 'how to' on that, yep, I welcome it!


----------



## Rizzo1

Can anyone tell me about the quality of food at AMA AMA? We have reservations for dinner there on one of the nights. 
We also have a 15 year old son. Is the menu there one that teens would like? He's not a picky eater per se, but one never knows. 
I also read the post where dinner and wine for two was $175.00. Was it worth it? My DH and I are not wine drinkers, so maybe our tab will be less.  We don't mind paying a little bit more, if it is worth it... after all, we are on vacation and if worth it, this will be our 'splurge' dinner. 
Or, does anyone have any other suggestions? Where did you dine and think it was exceptional service and food?


----------



## "Got Disney"

I have a question about booking here when it is not my home resort....we want to go for 10 days and get an Ocean view in a 2 bedroom or a 1 bedroom starting like June 6th....can anyone tell me how hard it is at that time? or what my chances would be? we would be ok with a pool view or what ever....if it came down to it...


----------



## Cinderpamela

Rizzo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of food at AMA AMA? We have reservations for dinner there on one of the nights.
> We also have a 15 year old son. Is the menu there one that teens would like? He's not a picky eater per se, but one never knows.
> I also read the post where dinner and wine for two was $175.00. Was it worth it? My DH and I are not wine drinkers, so maybe our tab will be less.  We don't mind paying a little bit more, if it is worth it... after all, we are on vacation and if worth it, this will be our 'splurge' dinner.
> Or, does anyone have any other suggestions? Where did you dine and think it was exceptional service and food?



We really enjoyed Ama Ama's lunch menu. I had looked at the dinner menu and lunch, and based on that decided that the lunch looked more to our liking. So we just did a late lunch (early dinner) reservation at around 2:45 (I can't remember what their latest lunch seating was). With the time difference and our bodies still being on PST it was great. Plus, the "Lunch Plate Special" offering was a great value for all the food you got. Dinner is a different story though. So hopefully someone else can speak to that specifically.

Here is a dinner review from Disney Food Blog but it was done right when the place opened and since the menu is more seasonal it will be different:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2011/09/04/guest-review-ama-ama-beachside-restaurant-at-disneys-aulani-resort/

and here is a review of the lunch... the sweet potato fries are super good:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/02/22/guest-review-ama-ama-lunch-at-disneys-aulani-resort/


----------



## kahluacream

Thanks for all of the great info on this thread.  Besides putting in a request with Member Services, has anyone had success either emailing or faxing a request? (If so, what number or address, please?). Does online check in help or hurt your chances?

I appreciate any and all replies... Less than a week to go!!!


----------



## lurkyloo

Rizzo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of food at AMA AMA? We have reservations for dinner there on one of the nights.
> We also have a 15 year old son. Is the menu there one that teens would like? He's not a picky eater per se, but one never knows.
> I also read the post where dinner and wine for two was $175.00. Was it worth it? My DH and I are not wine drinkers, so maybe our tab will be less.  We don't mind paying a little bit more, if it is worth it... after all, we are on vacation and if worth it, this will be our 'splurge' dinner.
> Or, does anyone have any other suggestions? Where did you dine and think it was exceptional service and food?



We were surprised by how good our dinner at AMA AMA was, but I think we would have been more impressed if we hadn't eaten at Alan Wong's in Waikiki first. The price points are the same, but Alan Wong's food is way more interesting, exotic, and exciting. We got out of AMA AMA for about $60, but that was for one entree and appetizer that we split, plus two desserts (one was a kids' dessert) and no booze. If you can endure the glare beforehand, the sunset is spectacular from there.

I agree with the previous poster that AMA AMA is a good bet for lunch. We also had brunch there, and everyone was impressed but me (I found the Chocolate Milk-soaked Peanut Butter-Chocolate Banana-Stuffed French Toast to be dry and stingy on the chocolate and peanut butter).


----------



## eandesmom

Rizzo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of food at AMA AMA? We have reservations for dinner there on one of the nights.
> We also have a 15 year old son. Is the menu there one that teens would like? He's not a picky eater per se, but one never knows.
> I also read the post where dinner and wine for two was $175.00. Was it worth it? My DH and I are not wine drinkers, so maybe our tab will be less.  We don't mind paying a little bit more, if it is worth it... after all, we are on vacation and if worth it, this will be our 'splurge' dinner.
> Or, does anyone have any other suggestions? Where did you dine and think it was exceptional service and food?



We absolutely loved AMA AMA for dinner.  I'd have to dig up the receipt but believe we spent around $120 for the 2 of us, for 2 entrees and 2 drinks, including tip.  It seems to me we spent about the same at Roy's and while the food quality was equal, the ambiance and service at AMA AMA was vastly superior.  We would go back to AMA AMA in a heartbeat, not so sure about Roy's.  Fine dining prices with a bar atmosphere.  I know it's Hawaii but....

All of our kids would be able to find something they liked on the menu however it may be more than I'd want to spend for a family meal unless I knew they would really appreciate it as the entrees are not cheap.  It is more likely we would do a family dinner at Monkeypod.  We liked it so much we went there 3 times, happy hour, lunch and dinner.  Nice variety on the menu so while you can do a lovely seafood entree, you can also get (or your child can) a burger or pizza.  Lovely patio and frequent live music.

Our kids would also like Makahiki and for overall dollar value, between the 2, we'd likely try that versus AMA AMA with the kids.  We didn't eat there for dinner but did enjoy the breakfast buffet.


----------



## audrey2580

Villa 1077
1 Bedroom island view (with a hint of ocean and a great view of the Starlight Hui)


----------



## wdrl

audrey2580 said:


> Villa 1077
> 1 Bedroom island view (with a hint of ocean and a great view of the Starlight Hui)



Thanks for the photo, *audrey2580*!  I think villas like yours are probably the best Island View villas at Aulani.


----------



## disneybirds

Thanks for all the great info.  I looked through lots of pages, but didn't see a floor plan like the one posted on http://www.parkinfo2go.com/ for Beach Club.  Does anyone have this info?  We are headed there is alittle over a week and would love to see a floor plan of the actual rooms.


----------



## Cinderpamela

disneybirds said:


> Thanks for all the great info.  I looked through lots of pages, but didn't see a floor plan like the one posted on http://www.parkinfo2go.com/ for Beach Club.  Does anyone have this info?  We are headed there is alittle over a week and would love to see a floor plan of the actual rooms.



Are you looking for a floorplan of the Aulani rooms?
Davids has them posted on his site here, if you page down to the bottom:
http://www.dvcrequests.com/aulani.htm


----------



## htmlkid

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. We are currently at Aulani and staying in a 1 Br villa Island view but really 1/2 an ocean view in room 1577 which we requested. Nice to get the ocean view for cost of an island view.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

htmlkid said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. We are currently at Aulani and staying in a 1 Br villa Island view but really 1/2 an ocean view in room 1577 which we requested. Nice to get the ocean view for cost of an island view.
> 
> http://s908.photobucket.com/user/htmlkid/media/image.jpg.html



Did you request that particular room number? What building were you in? If not how did you make your request?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

audrey2580 said:


> Villa 1077
> 1 Bedroom island view (with a hint of ocean and a great view of the Starlight Hui)



What building were you in?


----------



## wdrl

Both #1077 and #1577 are in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building, which was part of Phase 3, and face away from Aulani's Waikolohe Valley.  Most of the vacation homes in this wing that face away from Waikolohe Valley are classified as Island View, but there are a few Ocean Views as well.  

If you look at the villa layout charts in Post #1, these vacation homes can be found in the last chart.


----------



## Saralyn

eandesmom said:


> You can be as specific as you like in an email request, which is what I always do.  General rule is the less specific you are, the better change you have but in our case I requested Ewa long wing, highest floor possible (10th or higher) and a room ending in xx72, xx78 or xx84. At check in, which I deliberately didn't do online as we arrived late the night before and had 1 night in a standard view, the lovely Malia informed me the only room with a high floor available was in the Wainaea building, the only thing in the Ewa long was on the 6th floor.  Seeing that we were disappointed with that she said "let me see what might be coming up soon" and went back into the system.  After a good 5 minutes of poking around she found a room that met our exact requests in 1084.  What I learned from that is that they are (at least at Aulani) looking for actual available rooms, versus ones scheduled for checkout that day) first.
> 
> Though the room was still occupied when she checked us in at 10:30, amazingly we got the "ready" text at 11:30!



Is checking in in person better than doing it online in terms of getting your room request?  We expect to arrive at the resort at 2-3 pm.  If I check in online and then find that the assigned room doesn't fit our request (no odd #s, nothing in the xx6x's, prefer xx02 or xx08, high floor), can't they switch me to another available room at check-in? TIA!


----------



## wdrl

htmlkid said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for this thread. We are currently at Aulani and staying in a 1 Br villa Island view but really 1/2 an ocean view in room 1577 which we requested. Nice to get the ocean view for cost of an island view.



Thanks for the contribution, *htmlkid*!  The Island View vacation homes like yours that are on that side of the Ewa Building Phase 3 have great views.

I must admit having just a little bit of trepidation about starting this thread.  Villas like #1577 have great views of the ocean but only cost the same as an Island View villa that is on a much lower floor and overlooks the driveway.  My fear is that someone will book an Island View hoping to get something like #1577, but will be very angry and verbally abusive with the CMs when they get a driveway view instead.  I hope that never happens, but. . . .


----------



## wdrl

Saralyn said:


> Is checking in in person better than doing it online in terms of getting your room request?  We expect to arrive at the resort at 2-3 pm.  If I check in online and then find that the assigned room doesn't fit our request (no odd #s, nothing in the xx6x's, prefer xx02 or xx08, high floor), can't they switch me to another available room at check-in? TIA!



I really don't know whether its better to do online check-in or wait until we arrive.  We have had success, and failure, both ways.  We have had four stays at BLT and three out of four times we got want we wanted:  High Floor, Even Number (outside view).  On our last trip we booked three two-bedroom villas for our family gathering and again asked for High Floor, Even Number and did online check-in.  All three villas were on the 7th floor (not really high but not really low either) and only one was an even number.  But we were happy with all three villas.

On our next visit to Aulani, we'll request an Ocean View overlooking Waikolohe Valley on a high floor.  Maybe we'll get it, maybe we won't.

We usually make a room request with Member Services about the same time we make our reservations.  However, its gotten to the point that I accept whatever they offer.


----------



## eandesmom

wdrl said:


> I really don't know whether its better to do online check-in or wait until we arrive.  We have had success, and failure, both ways.  We have had four stays at BLT and three out of four times we got want we wanted:  High Floor, Even Number (outside view).  On our last trip we booked three two-bedroom villas for our family gathering and again asked for High Floor, Even Number and did online check-in.  All three villas were on the 7th floor (not really high but not really low either) and only one was an even number.  But we were happy with all three villas.
> 
> On our next visit to Aulani, we'll request an Ocean View overlooking Waikolohe Valley on a high floor.  Maybe we'll get it, maybe we won't.
> 
> We usually make a room request with Member Services about the same time we make our reservations.  However, its gotten to the point that I accept whatever they offer.



I don't know which is better either.  My general luck has been far better with in person but it also could be time of day.  As far as room switching to something that else that is available if you already did online check in, I think it's a hit or miss thing.  Some resorts may let you do that even if you've done online but I know others may not or at least have heard that here and there though have never tried personally.  It does negate any benefit dervied from the online check in if you do ask for a change, as they have to reprint everything if you've asked for a change.


----------



## htmlkid

BWV Dreamin said:


> Did you request that particular room number? What building were you in? If not how did you make your request?



Sorry I should have mentioned its the EWA building and yes I mention this room as well as a few others listed in a previous thread


----------



## Mommyserenity

We just returned from eight days at Aulani and loved it!  We had a fantastic view. We were in Ewa Tower in a two bedroom, ocean view villa. Room #1180. I've attached a photo to show the view we had from our villa. 








Okay...help?? I can't get the photo to show up other than a little blue box! I clicked the photo icon and added my link as directed, but no luck. 
Here's the link in case someone wants to see it anyway! It's the very first photo in the album. 
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/100706293991815666928/albums/5890430711340279697/5890430909853442594?pid=5890430909853442594&oid=100706293991815666928


----------



## aclov

Rizzo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of food at AMA AMA? We have reservations for dinner there on one of the nights.
> We also have a 15 year old son. Is the menu there one that teens would like? He's not a picky eater per se, but one never knows.
> I also read the post where dinner and wine for two was $175.00. Was it worth it? My DH and I are not wine drinkers, so maybe our tab will be less.  We don't mind paying a little bit more, if it is worth it... after all, we are on vacation and if worth it, this will be our 'splurge' dinner.
> Or, does anyone have any other suggestions? Where did you dine and think it was exceptional service and food?



Our bill last night was about $180 with tip for 3 people, I had the red snapper which was very good, my husband the pork chop he loved and 18 yr old step son the steak which looked delicious.


----------



## Mommyserenity

Rizzo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the quality of food at AMA AMA? We have reservations for dinner there on one of the nights.
> We also have a 15 year old son. Is the menu there one that teens would like? He's not a picky eater per se, but one never knows.
> I also read the post where dinner and wine for two was $175.00. Was it worth it? My DH and I are not wine drinkers, so maybe our tab will be less.  We don't mind paying a little bit more, if it is worth it... after all, we are on vacation and if worth it, this will be our 'splurge' dinner.
> Or, does anyone have any other suggestions? Where did you dine and think it was exceptional service and food?




We just returned this past weekend from Aulani and my BIL/SIL tried AMA AMA for dinner one evening while we were there. Dinner, 2 alcoholic drinks, and tip came to $180 for them. They said the food was really good, but thought the bill was maybe a bit high for what they got overall.


----------



## wdrl

Mommyserenity said:


> We just returned from eight days at Aulani and loved it!  We had a fantastic view. We were in Ewa Tower in a two bedroom, ocean view villa. Room #1180. I've attached a photo to show the view we had from our villa.
> 
> 
> Okay...help?? I can't get the photo to show up other than a little blue box! I clicked the photo icon and added my link as directed, but no luck.
> Here's the link in case someone wants to see it anyway! It's the very first photo in the album.



That is a nice view, *Mommyserenity*!  I'll add your villa to the list in Post #1.  By the way, I took a peek at your other photos and really liked the ariel view of Aulani.  Did you take that when you were flying into HNL?

As for your problem with posting the photo:  I'm not sure of the solution.  Maybe someone more knowledgeable than me could advise you.  I use PhotoBucket for my photo links and I always have to use the IMG image in order to get it to work.  Since your link works, its not necessary but if you want, you can email me your photo and I'll post it for you.  You can send me a PM (private message) and we can exchange email addresses.


----------



## Cinderpamela

wdrl said:


> That is a nice view, *Mommyserenity*!  I'll add your villa to the list in Post #1.  By the way, I took a peek at your other photos and really liked the ariel view of Aulani.  Did you take that when you were flying into HNL?



Actually I am reading Mommyserenity's TR over on Mouse owners (apparently I can't post that site here)... they did a helicopter tour!!! Sounded like a fun thing and I might just have to add it to our list! Its a good report if you want to check it out its in the trip report section and her user name there is DisFanx2... I would post the link but it apparently is blocked by the DIS.


----------



## Mommyserenity

Yes, my husband and I did a helicopter tour around Oahu and loved it!  The company we booked with picks up at Ko Olina Marina, which you can get to via the free resort shuttle. It was def worth the money and we got a great birds eye view of the island...including flying over Aulani! My husband also got some great shots of Aulani from the plane when we flew into Honolulu too though 

And yes, I just finished my TR over at Mouse Owners if anyone wants to look at some other photos I have up over there.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Another poster posted on a thread that I started that we can only book a 7 night stay....why is that? I was hoping for 10 days...or at least 9.....who can do Hawaii in only 7 days? when you get there all that way it is time to leave....UGH!


----------



## Anal Annie

[QUOTE="Got Disney";48738121]Another poster posted on a thread that I started that we can only book a 7 night stay....why is that? I was hoping for 10 days...or at least 9.....who can do Hawaii in only 7 days? when you get there all that way it is time to leave....UGH![/QUOTE]

What they were probably trying to say is that you can only initially book 7 nights with _any_ DVC stay.  Then you'll have to book 1 day at a time to add your additional days to the end of the stay as they become available at THEIR 7 month window.  This will likely decrease your odds of getting 10 consecutive nights in the same villa. 

(BTW I would highly recommend island hopping to another island for a few days rather than trying to spend 10 days on just 1 island.  It is much too far to go and the flights are too expensive to not explore other islands while you're there.  JM2C.)


----------



## "Got Disney"

Anal Annie said:


> What they were probably trying to say is that you can only initially book 7 nights with _any_ DVC stay.  Then you'll have to book 1 day at a time to add your additional days to the end of the stay as they become available at THEIR 7 month window.  This will likely decrease your odds of getting 10 consecutive nights in the same villa.
> 
> (BTW I would highly recommend island hopping to another island for a few days rather than trying to spend 10 days on just 1 island.  It is much too far to go and the flights are too expensive to not explore other islands while you're there.  JM2C.)



Yes I was thinking of doing that...but we want to use our points so would have to look into an exchange...so many points to use and 7 days in Hawaii is not worth the trip if we can't stay more days....I will start looking into other options like Island hopping  Thanks

Oh and by the way...I have no problem taking different rooms if we have to switch out


----------



## "Got Disney"

Can someone tell me with points how the taxes work? I know that taxes in Hawaii are so stupid high.....


----------



## wdrl

[QUOTE="Got Disney";48738722]Can someone tell me with points how the taxes work? I know that taxes in Hawaii are so stupid high.....[/QUOTE]

Here is a link to an article on DVCNews.com that explains the Hawaii Transient Accommodations Tax.  The tax is added to your room bill.  Basically, the TAT is $0.226 per point for length of stay.  If your stay costs 100 points, the TAT will be about $22.60.

http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/faqs


----------



## "Got Disney"

wdrl said:


> Here is a link to an article on DVCNews.com that explains the Hawaii Transient Accommodations Tax.  The tax is added to your room bill.  Basically, the TAT is $0.226 per point for length of stay.  If your stay costs 100 points, the TAT will be about $22.60.
> 
> http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/faqs



 Thanks


----------



## Rizzo1

First of all, thank you for all the hard work put into this thread, allowing so many of us to have access to room views! WOW!!
We will be visiting next month, will all the construction be completed by then?


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Rizzo1 said:
			
		

> First of all, thank you for all the hard work put into this thread, allowing so many of us to have access to room views! WOW!!
> We will be visiting next month, will all the construction be completed by then?



Unfortunately no, the last date I heard for all the construction and updates to be done is Sep 30.

Check out this thread for more info:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3060967 

Hope that helps!


----------



## psimon

This is a wonderful thread.

A question....

We have a 2BR L/O Ocean view scheduled for August. When I fill out the " special requests" is there anything I should ask for? Higher/lower? Near/not near an elevator? Anything else?

Many thanks...

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## wdrl

psimon said:


> This is a wonderful thread.
> 
> A question....
> 
> We have a 2BR L/O Ocean view scheduled for August. When I fill out the " special requests" is there anything I should ask for? Higher/lower? Near/not near an elevator? Anything else?
> 
> Many thanks...
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



All Ocean View two-bedrooms are no lower than the sixth floor, so if you want a floor much higher than that, you might want to request it.

Aulani's elevators are centrally located and, in my opinion, there is not much to be gained by requesting to be near an elevator.  

Personally, I like having a villa that overlooks Aulani's Waikolohe Valley, home of the main pool and lazy river.  There are also Ocean View villas that don't overlook the Waikolohe Valley.  You might want to look at the different views in a sample of villas to see if you prefer one location over another.  Go to the list in Post #1 and look at villas #1070 or #1406 as examples of Waikolohe Valley views, and then look at villas #1189 or #1485 as examples of villas that don't overlook the Valley.

Hope this helps.  Have a great stay at Aulani!


----------



## wdrl

Bumping this thread in hopes that more visitors to Aulani will post photos of their villas and views.


----------



## aclov

wdrl said:


> Bumping this thread in hopes that more visitors to Aulani will post photos of their villas and views.



Can I post pics from a phone?


----------



## wdrl

aclov said:


> Can I post pics from a phone?



I don't see why not.  Don't worry about the quality of the image.  

As an aside, I wonder how soon before stand-alone cameras will become a thing of the past?  I'm noticing more and more people using their phones to take photos.  Its sort of like film cameras -- I think the last time I saw someone using a film camera was in 2009.


----------



## amym2

wdrl said:


> I don't see why not.  Don't worry about the quality of the image.
> 
> As an aside, I wonder how soon before stand-alone cameras will become a thing of the past?  I'm noticing more and more people using their phones to take photos.  Its sort of like film cameras -- I think the last time I saw someone using a film camera was in 2009.



I sent a disposable film camera with my DD to camp last week and had a heck of a time finding a place that would develop it.  Walgreens will do it, but they send it out and it takes 7-10 days.  I remember when so many places would do it in an hour.  Times sure have changed!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *Cinderpamela*, here is a drawing from the DVC Facebook page that shows some of the new enhancements coming to Aulani.  According to the official Aulani website, these enhancements are suppose to be completed by September 2013.

I've taken the liberty of labeling some of the features in the drawing:

1. NEW: Ka Maka Grotto, featuring an infinity pool and a misty grotto

2. NEW: Keiki Cove, a kids splash zone

3 NEW: Ulu Cafe, serving breakfast, lunch, and dinner with outdoor sitting.

4. Wailana Pool Bar

5. Wailana Leisure Pool

6. Poolside Cabanas 

7. Waikolohe Valley Main Pool

8. NEW: Not sure but might be restrooms

For reference, the lagoon and ocean are to the lower left of the drawing. The building above the new Ula Cafe (#3) is the endcap of the Waianae Building. All of the villas facing directly toward this new area are Grand Villas. If you look in my signature, you'll see the endcap of the Waianae Building from a different angle.


----------



## aclov

Chapel next door -  View from one bedroom ocean view


----------



## aclov




----------



## wdrl

aclov said:


> Chapel next door -  View from one bedroom ocean view



Thanks for posting your photos.  The one of the moon setting over the Pacific is really neat!

Which villa were you in? Was it #1568 or #1566?  Villa #1568 should be the last villa on that wing, with #1566 the second to the last villa.

On my chart, I have villa #1568 as the studio and #1566 as the one-bedroom.  However, I might be wrong and you can correct me if I am.


----------



## aclov

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photos.  The one of the moon setting over the Pacific is really neat!
> 
> Which villa were you in? Was it #1568 or #1566?  Villa #1568 should be the last villa on that wing, with #1566 the second to the last villa.
> 
> On my chart, I have villa #1568 as the studio and #1566 as the one-bedroom.  However, I might be wrong and you can correct me if I am.



It took me a while to figure out I had to go through photobucket!    

We were in 1568 it was a one bedroom OV we were all the way down the hall.   Beautiful room, the entire resort is amazing.   DH woke me up at 5am to see the moonlight!


----------



## davemd

THaks for the great thread!  i have finally completed all 40 pages!   Awesome posts and pictures.  But i am still a bit confused abt the requests.   I have a trip 1st week of sept to aulani with a pool view studio villa.    What would be the best request to make?   I am thinking HIgh floor room ending in ##10 or ##84.   does that sound like a good suggestion?


----------



## wdrl

aclov said:


> We were in 1568 it was a one bedroom OV we were all the way down the hall.   Beautiful room, the entire resort is amazing.   DH woke me up at 5am to see the moonlight!



Thanks for confirming your villa number.  I've revised the chart in Post #1 to show that villas #xx66 are studios and #xx68 are one-bedrooms.



davemd said:


> THaks for the great thread!  i have finally completed all 40 pages!   Awesome posts and pictures.  But i am still a bit confused abt the requests.   I have a trip 1st week of sept to aulani with a pool view studio villa.    What would be the best request to make?   I am thinking HIgh floor room ending in ##10 or ##84.   does that sound like a good suggestion?



Be aware that studios ending in #xx10 (Waianae Building) are closer to the lobby and the Menehune Bridge water play area, while the studios ending in #xx84 (Ewa Building) are further away from the lobby toward the end of the Ewa Building hallway.  If you want to be as close as possible to the lagoon side of Aulani, then #xx84 or #xx05 would work; if you want to be a bit closer to the elevators and the lobby, then #xx10 or #xx72 might work better.


----------



## yolie912

Hello, 
I am planning my stay at Aulani. 
Can someone tell me more about room 1204?
What kind of view is it and what location should i request for this type of room.

Thanks!


----------



## psimon

yolie912 said:


> Hello,
> I am planning my stay at Aulani.
> Can someone tell me more about room 1204?
> What kind of view is it and what location should i request for this type of room.
> 
> Thanks!



Just curious... how did you come up with that room number? Are you requesting that room from Disney?

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## yolie912

Hi,

I got it from someone who posted their view.
It was very nice!  I am going to request it and cross my fingers!


----------



## yolie912

Duplicate!


----------



## Cinderpamela

yolie912 said:


> Hello,
> I am planning my stay at Aulani.
> Can someone tell me more about room 1204?
> What kind of view is it and what location should i request for this type of room.
> 
> Thanks!



If you look at the very first page of this thread- on the lists that wdrl was nice enough to compile- it will tell you all you need to know about this room. You will see that 1204 is in the Waianae Bld and is the Ocean View category- it is part of a lock off 2 bedroom (1206).... or can be a studio (1204).

So for a room request you would do Ocean View category, 12th floor, pool view... or something to that effect.

the view pics from this thread for 1204 are posted in this post:http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46395259&postcount=165


----------



## NC State Tigger

We've had our rooms booked for our Aulani trip in Oct since the 7 month mark.  Wasn't sure the trip was going to happen, but we finally found air fare we could live with and the flights I wanted, so we bit the bullet and bought our plane tickets yesterday.

Now I need to decide what "room requests" I want to make.  We have a dedicated 2bd and studio OV booked.  Thinking of requesting XX08 and XX10 as high as possible.  

I've looked at the pictures in post #1 and it looks like these villas do not face the Marriot---correct?  Looks like the view would be the ocean and pool?  Would you be able to see sunsets from these rooms?

Do these rooms have angled or straight balconies?

Where are the elevators in this wing---far from XX08 and XX10? central on the wing?

Any pros or cons?

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Cinderpamela

NC State Tigger said:


> We've had our rooms booked for our Aulani trip in Oct since the 7 month mark.  Wasn't sure the trip was going to happen, but we finally found air fare we could live with and the flights I wanted, so we bit the bullet and bought our plane tickets yesterday.
> 
> Now I need to decide what "room requests" I want to make.  We have a dedicated 2bd and studio OV booked.  Thinking of requesting XX08 and XX10 as high as possible.
> 
> I've looked at the pictures in post #1 and it looks like these villas do not face the Marriot---correct?  Looks like the view would be the ocean and pool?  Would you be able to see sunsets from these rooms?
> 
> Do these rooms have angled or straight balconies?
> 
> Where are the elevators in this wing---far from XX08 and XX10? central on the wing?
> 
> Any pros or cons?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Donna



If you want to be able to see the sunset you need to be in the Ewa tower facing the pool (which will also face the Marriott) or if in the Waianea tower you are facing the quiet pool (but then the Marriott sort of blocks most rooms here).

If it helps to visualize- if you are facing directly towards the ocean while standing in the center of the Wiakaloa valley at Aulani the sun sets over the ocean off to the right (towards the Marriott) with some slight movement/variation depending on the season.


----------



## tripletsmama

Great thread! I just finished making my way through it while rocking DS to sleep.  I definitely want to go through the pictures and maps again when not on my phone so I can see them better. 

We are booked in a 2 bedroom dedicated island gardens villa February 5 for 10 nights. Can anyone help me word my request correctly to potentially score a partial ocean view? From reading the thread I'm thinking my request should be: Ewa building, long wing, highest floor possible. Does this sound right? 

Also, having never been to Aulani, I am looking for some comparison between it and a WDW resort in terms of size. I'm hesitant to request long wing because that just sounds far away! At some of the Disney resorts (Saratoga Springs and Animal Kingdom Villas) we have had LONG walks to our room. Is Aulani like this or is it a smaller resort overall? 

Thanks to all who posted tips and information on this thread!!


----------



## carissa1970

tripletsmama said:


> Great thread! I just finished making my way through it while rocking DS to sleep.  I definitely want to go through the pictures and maps again when not on my phone so I can see them better.
> 
> We are booked in a 2 bedroom dedicated island gardens villa February 5 for 10 nights. Can anyone help me word my request correctly to potentially score a partial ocean view? From reading the thread I'm thinking my request should be: Ewa building, long wing, highest floor possible. Does this sound right?
> 
> Also, having never been to Aulani, I am looking for some comparison between it and a WDW resort in terms of size. I'm hesitant to request long wing because that just sounds far away! At some of the Disney resorts (Saratoga Springs and Animal Kingdom Villas) we have had LONG walks to our room. Is Aulani like this or is it a smaller resort overall?
> 
> Thanks to all who posted tips and information on this thread!!



We were pretty close to the elevators, but we did walk around a bit.  Unless I am mistaken, the most it would take to the ends of the buildings is about 5 minutes, maybe 6.  Not very spread out at all.


----------



## wdrl

tripletsmama said:


> We are booked in a 2 bedroom dedicated island gardens villa February 5 for 10 nights. Can anyone help me word my request correctly to potentially score a partial ocean view? From reading the thread I'm thinking my request should be: *Ewa building, long wing, highest floor possible.* Does this sound right?
> 
> Also, having never been to Aulani, I am looking for some comparison between it and a WDW resort in terms of size. I'm hesitant to request long wing because that just sounds far away! At some of the Disney resorts (Saratoga Springs and Animal Kingdom Villas) we have had LONG walks to our room. Is Aulani like this or is it a smaller resort overall?
> 
> Thanks to all who posted tips and information on this thread!!



Rather than using the term "long wing", I would be more direct and ask for a villa ending in xx75, xx81, or xx87.  I've used the term "long wing" in this thread to describe part of the Ewa Building, but I doubt if the Aulani staff uses the same term for that part of the resort.  BTW, the dedicated two-bedroom villas that have room numbers ending in xx87 are Island Views on floors 2 through 9, and then are Ocean Views on floors 10 through 14.

I agree with *carissa1970* regarding the ease of moving about Aulani.  In my opinion, Aulani is well laid out and it doesn't take very long to get to any part of the resort.  There are two main banks of elevators, one on the Ewa side (near villas #xx58 and xx70) and one on the Waianae side (near villa xx12).  The elevators extend to the ground floor and you can walk directly out to the pool area.  The longest hallway walk involves the Ewa Long Wing, but that wing is only six vacation homes in length.  We own at AKV, too, and Aulani's hallways are nothing like those at Kidani.  Of course, if you are trying to shepherd four kids under 10 years of age, any hallway can be an interminably long walk.


----------



## Cinderpamela

tripletsmama said:


> Also, having never been to Aulani, I am looking for some comparison between it and a WDW resort in terms of size. I'm hesitant to request long wing because that just sounds far away! At some of the Disney resorts (Saratoga Springs and Animal Kingdom Villas) we have had LONG walks to our room. Is Aulani like this or is it a smaller resort overall?
> 
> Thanks to all who posted tips and information on this thread!!



Don't worry, the long wing in Aulani is nothing even near the long hallways at Kidani Village... at Kidani I swear we walked for like a mile or more, just to get to the lobby!! Aulani's hallways are not at all that long... it's way more easy to get around.


----------



## tripletsmama

Thanks for the replies and information. That is exactly what I needed to know! I will email my requests to MS as soon as I get the reservation completed. I booked the first 7 nights yesterday and now have been calling to add on a night each day. Since we're going during a slower time of year, maybe we'll get lucky and get our requests.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Cinderpamela said:


> If you want to be able to see the sunset you need to be in the Ewa tower facing the pool (which will also face the Marriott) or if in the Waianea tower you are facing the quiet pool (but then the Marriott sort of blocks most rooms here).
> 
> If it helps to visualize- if you are facing directly towards the ocean while standing in the center of the Wiakaloa valley at Aulani the sun sets over the ocean off to the right (towards the Marriott) with some slight movement/variation depending on the season.



_Thanks--that helps.  I'm not as concerned with seeing the sunsets as I am with trying to avoid the Marriott  being in the way of my "ocean view".  Would rather just see the pool area and ocean._




NC State Tigger said:


> We've had our rooms booked for our Aulani trip in Oct since the 7 month mark.  Wasn't sure the trip was going to happen, but we finally found air fare we could live with and the flights I wanted, so we bit the bullet and bought our plane tickets yesterday.
> 
> *Now I need to decide what "room requests" I want to make.  We have a dedicated 2bd and studio OV booked.  Thinking of requesting XX08 and XX10 as high as possible.  *
> I've looked at the pictures in post #1 and it looks like these villas do not face the Marriot---correct?  Looks like the view would be the ocean and pool?  Would you be able to see sunsets from these rooms?
> 
> *Do these rooms have angled or straight balconies?*
> 
> Where are the elevators in this wing---far from XX08 and XX10? central on the wing?
> 
> Any pros or cons?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Donna



_Just saw another post about the elevator locations--thanks.  Now does anyone know if the balconies are angled or straight for  XX08 and XX10.

Thinking this is what I will request.  Anyone know of any reason we would not like this location._

_I'm sure just being at Aulani is going to be wonderful._


----------



## wdrl

NC State Tigger said:


> _Now does anyone know if the balconies are angled or straight for  XX08 and XX10.
> 
> Thinking this is what I will request.  Anyone know of any reason we would not like this location._



All the balconies in the Waianae Building, which includes xx08 and xx10, are angled.  The Ewa Building Long Wing also has angled balconies.  The Ewa Building Short Wing and the Ewa Building Phase 1 have non-angled balconies.  BTW, all grand villas at Aulani have non-angled balconies.

Villas ending in xx08 and xx10 overlook the Menehune Bridge water play area.  From 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM, when the water feature is turned on and running, it can get very noisy with the sounds of running water and playing kids.  However, the Aulani villas have very good soundproofing and exterior sounds can be blocked when the balcony door is closed.

By the way, xx08 and xx10 are quite close to the bank of elevators.  Also, the laundry room on the Waianae side of the resort is on the first floor near villa 110.


----------



## psimon

wdrl said:


> All Ocean View two-bedrooms are no lower than the sixth floor, so if you want a floor much higher than that, you might want to request it.
> 
> Aulani's elevators are centrally located and, in my opinion, there is not much to be gained by requesting to be near an elevator.
> 
> Personally, I like having a villa that overlooks Aulani's Waikolohe Valley, home of the main pool and lazy river.  There are also Ocean View villas that don't overlook the Waikolohe Valley.  You might want to look at the different views in a sample of villas to see if you prefer one location over another.  Go to the list in Post #1 and look at villas #1070 or #1406 as examples of Waikolohe Valley views, and then look at villas #1189 or #1485 as examples of villas that don't overlook the Valley.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Have a great stay at Aulani!



This was great! Many thanks for the info. I now know what to ask for.....

My next question... how do I ask? Do I do it with a direct call to Aulani? I didn't see anywhere on the DVC site when I pulled up my reservation. Do I just call Members Services?

Again many thanks....

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## wdrl

psimon said:


> My next question... how do I ask? Do I do it with a direct call to Aulani? I didn't see anywhere on the DVC site when I pulled up my reservation. Do I just call Members Services?



Call Member Services with your request.  Good luck and enjoy your stay at Aulani.


----------



## yolie912

So does ewa tower have better views thank the other tower? Should I reconsider my requests? 
I really like the view from 1204 from the pictures? What building has better views??

Thanks!!


----------



## NC State Tigger

wdrl said:


> *All the balconies in the Waianae Building, which includes xx08 and xx10, are angled*.  The Ewa Building Long Wing also has angled balconies.



In a dedicated 2 bd, do the angled balconies connect?  I would assume there is a balcony off the master bedroom, the living area and the 2nd bedroom---do they all connect (can you walk from the bedroom balcony to the living room balcony? or are they 3 individual balconies that are not connected?  
I can find pictures of the non angled balconies, but no pictures of the angled ones.  Are they as large as the non angled ones? 
I think both my DH and myself will spend lots of time on the balcony and the views from XX08 and XX10 seem to be just what I would like, but maybe I should rethink these with the children's play area nearby.


----------



## wdrl

NC State Tigger said:


> In a dedicated 2 bd, do the angled balconies connect?  I would assume there is a balcony off the master bedroom, the living area and the 2nd bedroom---do they all connect (can you walk from the bedroom balcony to the living room balcony? or are they 3 individual balconies that are not connected?
> I can find pictures of the non angled balconies, but no pictures of the angled ones.  Are they as large as the non angled ones?
> I think both my DH and myself will spend lots of time on the balcony and the views from XX08 and XX10 seem to be just what I would like, but maybe I should rethink these with the children's play area nearby.



Click here to see a floor plan of a two-bedroom villa with an angled balcony.  Scroll down the page past some of the photos to get to the floor plan.

The angled balconies are a good size; not small at all.  But there are separate balconies off the master and off the living room & second bedroom.

I'm not sure I can advise you about the level of noise you'll hear from the Menehune water play area.  There are lots of sounds from the water play area, the kids and adults in the pool and lazy river, and the background music that plays in Waikolohe Valley.  For me, however, they weren't irritating sounds.  After awhile I didn't really notice the sounds.  But if you are expecting a quiet time on your balcony like at VWL or Kidani, then you might want to stay away from villas that face Waikolohe Valley.

By the way, the sound level drops significantly after 6:00 PM each night.  The water play area shuts down its sprinklers and fountains, so things are fairly quiet at night time.


----------



## wdrl

yolie912 said:


> So does ewa tower have better views thank the other tower? Should I reconsider my requests?
> I really like the view from 1204 from the pictures? What building has better views??
> 
> Thanks!!



Views are subjective, so I wouldn't necessarily agree that the Ewa Building has _better_ views.  There are many Waianae Building villas that face the Waikolohe Valley (home to the main pool and lazy river) that have great views, too.  I'd be extremely happy if we were assigned villa #1204 on our next trip to Aulani (which, by the way, is a mere 456 days from today).


----------



## Doingitagain

NC State Tigger said:


> In a dedicated 2 bd, do the angled balconies connect?  I would assume there is a balcony off the master bedroom, the living area and the 2nd bedroom---do they all connect (can you walk from the bedroom balcony to the living room balcony? or are they 3 individual balconies that are not connected?
> I can find pictures of the non angled balconies, but no pictures of the angled ones.  Are they as large as the non angled ones?
> I think both my DH and myself will spend lots of time on the balcony and the views from XX08 and XX10 seem to be just what I would like, but maybe I should rethink these with the children's play area nearby.



The dedicated 2 BR we had in March did not have connecting balconies.  Separate one for each bedroom and the living area.


----------



## dato63

Hi.  We just got back from Hawaii.   We spent 3 days at Aulani before boarding the NCL POA.    We had a dedicated 2 bedroom w/an ocean view in the Ewa building.    Villa #1060.

Here are pics of our view.

Zoomed




Not zoomed




We had a really long balcony too.




Although we were on the side not facing the pool, and at first I was disappointed - it turned out to be a great location.   We were close to Aunty's house, the dining options as well as near the elevator for a quick ride down to the lobby & the pool area.

Our time at Aulani & the island of Kauai were the highlights of our vacation.


----------



## wdrl

dato63 said:


> Hi.  We just got back from Hawaii.   We spent 3 days at Aulani before boarding the NCL POA.    We had a dedicated 2 bedroom w/an ocean view in the Ewa building.    Villa #1060.



Thanks for sharing your photos.  Many people ask about the size of the non-angled balconies and whether they extend the entire length of the villa.  I'll refer them to your photo next time they ask.

We, too, did the NCL Pride of America when we visited Hawaii last year.  We took a couple of helicopter excursions while aboard, including one on Kauai.  They were definite highlights of our cruise.


----------



## dato63

Considering how many times I came her to drool over the pics while waiting for our trip, I was happy to get to contribute.

The balcony was amazing.


----------



## Saralyn

Doingitagain said:


> The dedicated 2 BR we had in March did not have connecting balconies.  Separate one for each bedroom and the living area.



Our ocean view dedicated 2BR has 2 separate angled balconies, one for the master BR and one shared by the living room and 2nd BR.


----------



## DenLo

It definitely appears that the only straight balconies are connected on a dedicated 2BR and are located in the 1st phase (near lobby) of the Ewa building or the short wing of the Ewa building (overlooking the Starlight Hui lawn).


----------



## disneybirds

We had a 1 bedroom with a long balcony.  Room 653 in the Ewa Building.


----------



## aboveH20

_I'll start with my easy question.  I keep searching for Aulani info.  I'm just a peasant, not a DVC member.  Does Aulani have its own thread anywhere or do I always just go to DVC and pretend I fit in?_

Okay, got that out of the way.  I followed the link to your report about Aulani and POA.  We're planning to do the same in February (while I'm celebrating a round birthday -- I'm guessing we're close in age) but in reverse order.

1. Do you know how long we can wait to book in hopes of getting a "deal"?  While I'd love to rent points, my mother is 88 and lives alone and I need to be able to cancel  and get travel insurance.  I know that's not possible with renting.  If I need to book today I will, but if I can wait and hope for fall specials without losing the ability to book, I'll wait.

1a.  (I won't even ask about category/room suggestions, you covered that very thoroughly and I think we're going to bite the bullet and get ocean view.)

2.  Other than helicopter tours, any recommendations for POA excursions?

3.  I don't think I remember your mentioning attending a luau.  Did you? Recommendations?  

4.  Top two 'must do' dinners on board and at/near Aulani?

5.  Anything else I'm forgetting to ask?

 AND I'm dying of curiosity.  At your DVC tour, why did they give you a lei but tell you not to wear it??? 

I won't say this is a once in a lifetime trip, but last time I went I saw Don Ho and last time my husband went he was on R 'n' R from Vietnam.  We're coming from New York so don't know that we'll want to make the trip again and hope to make the most of this trip.

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## lurkyloo

I'm not the OP, but I have an exhaustive (exhaust_ing_?) trip report on our February stay at Aulani that answers some of your questions, like about luaus and restaurant recommendations...

*DISBoards version*: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3068356

*Blog version* (uninterrupted by comments): http://disneytravelbabble.com/trip-reports/aulani-to-wdw/


I, too, had trouble finding Aulani info outside of the DVC forums on this board, but I will say that the folks there are very helpful to DVC members and non-members alike.


----------



## wdrl

aboveH20 said:


> AND I'm dying of curiosity.  At your DVC tour, why did they give you a lei but tell you not to wear it???



When we attended the Mahalo Monday Mingle for DVC members we, too, were given leis as we entered and told not to put them on.  During the Mingle, a Cast Member explained the significance of the lei in Hawaiian culture and showed us the proper way to present the lei to a another person.  The importance of a lei is not just in receiving one, but in giving it to another.


----------



## Saralyn

1474 is an ocean view dedicated 2BR villa.  Some people may prefer the rooms on the outside of the buildings, but as far as I'm concerned, I wouldn't have traded my view of Waikolohe Valley for anything.  The afternoon sun on the balconies was quite strong, enough to drive us inside after very long.  Next time I might request the Waianae Building as we enjoy sitting on the balcony in the afternoon after a morning of swimming and it would be nice to be in the shade.  All in all, we loved our villa.  These observations aren't criticisms, just things to keep in mind when making a request for our ideal room.

View from master bedroom balcony. You can see the Aulani arch that adorns the building obstructs the view of the ocean a little.





View from living room/second bedroom balcony. Here the Aulani arch partially obstructs the view of the part of the Ewa Building closest to the lobby.


----------



## wdrl

Saralyn said:


> 1474 is an ocean view dedicated 2BR villa.
> 
> I wouldn't have traded my view of Waikolohe Valley for anything.



I agree.  I really liked facing Waikolohe Valley.  Personally, I'd sacrifice having a high floor just to get a villa facing the Valley.

I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.  Mahalo!


----------



## tripletsmama

I studied this thread to make my request for our island garden villa, and today our wait list for standard view came through. The island garden views didn't impress me, so I figured if I wasn't getting an amazing view, might as well save some points and do standard. 

What are the possible views and locations of standard view villas? We have a dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## yolie912

Is it a good idea to just request the exact room number I want or go the other route... High floor blah blah blah?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## JWG

yolie912 said:


> Is it a good idea to just request the exact room number I want or go the other route... High floor blah blah blah??
> 
> Thanks!!



You can, but the more specific you are, the harder to match.   A specific room means that some family has to be checking out of that exact room the day you come. High floor leaves more options.  We have island garden view and requested rooms ending in xx81 or xx87 high floor.  That leaves about 20 rooms that match our request. I may have me last digits wrong. I've forgotten what they were.


----------



## Saralyn

tripletsmama said:


> I studied this thread to make my request for our island garden villa, and today our wait list for standard view came through. The island garden views didn't impress me, so I figured if I wasn't getting an amazing view, might as well save some points and do standard.
> 
> What are the possible views and locations of standard view villas? We have a dedicated 2 bedroom.



According to the first post on this thread (http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=44545898&postcount=1) there are only 9 dedicated 2BR standard view villas, #s x51 and x61.  There are pics posted from 551 and 651 listed under *Quick Links to Specific Posts*.  Have a great trip!


----------



## tripletsmama

Thanks for the reply. I can't believe there are only 9 dedicated 2 bedroom standard view villas! From looking at the map and the breakdown of views it appears they switch from standard view to island garden view between the 7th and 8th floor. So would it be good to request highest floor possible to maybe get a little better view?


----------



## wdrl

tripletsmama said:


> Thanks for the reply. I can't believe there are only 9 dedicated 2 bedroom standard view villas! From looking at the map and the breakdown of views it appears they switch from standard view to island garden view between the 7th and 8th floor. So would it be good to request highest floor possible to maybe get a little better view?



There won't be much of a view in the Standard View villas, but I imagine the higher floors might have a relatively "better" view.

Here is a photo looking at the Short Wing of the Ewa Building.  The dedicated two-bedroom villas with room numbers ending in xx61 make up the last 'column' of villas on the left, furthest from the camera.  

The photo was taken from the courtyard right outside the convention hall, which   is the building in the center and left of the photo.  Although it may not look like it, the courtyard is actually on the third floor of the resort.  On this side of the Short Wing, the third floor is at ground level -- there is no first or second floor on this side of the building.  If you look closely at the base of the Short Wing, you'll see the villas that make up the third floor.  By the way, the top floor is the 16th floor.  If you count down 9 floors (there is no 13th floor), you get to the 7th floor, which is the highest floor for Standard View villas.

I know this doesn't help showing the view from the villa, but it gives me an excuse to ramble on about Aulani.  Mahalo!


----------



## aboveH20

wdrl said:


> I know this doesn't help showing the view from the villa, but it gives me an excuse to ramble on about Aulani.  Mahalo!



 and


----------



## tripletsmama

aboveH20 said:
			
		

> and



This made me chuckle too.  Any other ramblings you care to share about Aulani are certainly welcomed by me! 

Researching food options is next on my Aulani to-do list!


----------



## aboveH20

tripletsmama said:


> This made me chuckle too.  Any other ramblings you care to share about Aulani are certainly welcomed by me!
> 
> Researching food options is next on my Aulani to-do list!



Okay, here are my ramblings . . . I just started reading Michener's "Hawaii" and I think I should have it done by February.  Anyone have any other book suggestions for those of us who have a l--o--n--g time until our trip?

Also, need to watch  "Blue Hawaii" and of course "Lilo and Stitch".  Any other movie recommendations for those of us who think we may explode waiting for our trip?


----------



## Sur

Watch the DIS Unplugged Podcast aired from Hawaii last month (I think it was last month... time flies tremendously fast around here). It was very informative and had a great live view of the beach and goings on while the guys talked. There were also clips during the show that showed various offerings at Aulani. I won't spoil it.... great for building the excitement!


----------



## wdrl

aboveH20 said:


> Okay, here are my ramblings . . . I just started reading Michener's "Hawaii" and I think I should have it done by February.  Anyone have any other book suggestions for those of us who have a l--o--n--g time until our trip?
> 
> Also, need to watch  "Blue Hawaii" and of course "Lilo and Stitch".  Any other movie recommendations for those of us who think we may explode waiting for our trip?



If you intend to visit the Arizona Memorial, Gordon Prange's "At Dawn We Slept" is a good non-fiction account of the events before, during, and after the attack on Pearl Harbor.  Even if you don't plan on visiting Pearl Harbor, it will give you a good feel for life on Oahu before the start of WWII.

Although you didn't ask, here are songs I have on my all-too-short Aulani playlist:

"Blue Hawaii" by Willie Nelson
"Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride"  from the Lilo and Stitch soundtrack
"Hawaii 5-0" by The Ventures
"He Mele No Lilo" from the Lilo and Stitch soundtrack
"Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World" by Israel Kamakawiow'ole


----------



## psimon

Sur said:


> Watch the DIS Unplugged Podcast aired from Hawaii last month (I think it was last month... time flies tremendously fast around here). It was very informative and had a great live view of the beach and goings on while the guys talked. There were also clips during the show that showed various offerings at Aulani. I won't spoil it.... great for building the excitement!



I just watched it... thought it said it was dated 7/16/13!

----Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## MinnieInMI

Although most of the filming was done on Kauai, I enjoy: Donovan's Reef with John Wayne and Six Days Seven Nights with Harrison Ford!  Thanks for the previous suggestions for reading and music!


----------



## dato63

aboveH20 said:


> _I'll start with my easy question.  I keep searching for Aulani info.  I'm just a peasant, not a DVC member.  Does Aulani have its own thread anywhere or do I always just go to DVC and pretend I fit in?_
> 
> Okay, got that out of the way.  I followed the link to your report about Aulani and POA.  We're planning to do the same in February (while I'm celebrating a round birthday -- I'm guessing we're close in age) but in reverse order.
> 
> 1. Do you know how long we can wait to book in hopes of getting a "deal"?  While I'd love to rent points, my mother is 88 and lives alone and I need to be able to cancel  and get travel insurance.  I know that's not possible with renting.  If I need to book today I will, but if I can wait and hope for fall specials without losing the ability to book, I'll wait.
> 
> 1a.  (I won't even ask about category/room suggestions, you covered that very thoroughly and I think we're going to bite the bullet and get ocean view.)
> 
> 2.  Other than helicopter tours, any recommendations for POA excursions?
> 
> 3.  I don't think I remember your mentioning attending a luau.  Did you? Recommendations?
> 
> 4.  Top two 'must do' dinners on board and at/near Aulani?
> 
> 5.  Anything else I'm forgetting to ask?
> 
> AND I'm dying of curiosity.  At your DVC tour, why did they give you a lei but tell you not to wear it???
> 
> I won't say this is a once in a lifetime trip, but last time I went I saw Don Ho and last time my husband went he was on R 'n' R from Vietnam.  We're coming from New York so don't know that we'll want to make the trip again and hope to make the most of this trip.
> 
> Thanks for any insights.



We just got back from an Aulani/POA combo 2 weeks ago.

The only Luau we went to was Paradise Cove.   I picked it as it was so close to Aulani you could walk.  But there is also a Ko Olina shuttle that circles Aulani, the JW Marriott, the golf course, the little shopping area and Paradise Cove - so if there is any reason not to walk the shuttle is available.  The show was enjoyable. . the food so/so.

As for POA, our favorite meals on any NCL ship is Teppanyaki's.   We also had two really great meals at La Cucina on board.

And for us, we love 50s music - so Oh What A Night, on the POA is not to be missed.   It is a tribute to the Four Seasons.    We had seen it on our two previous cruises on the NCL Pearl, but enjoyed it every bit as much again.

I was surprised just how lovely the POA is, I hope you enjoy your cruise as much as we did.   We were on celebrating a round birthday. . .my 50th.  

Excursions would be kind of hard as everyone has different likes.    We were traveling with a set of 9 year olds too. . .


----------



## aboveH20

Sur said:


> Watch the DIS Unplugged Podcast aired from Hawaii last month (I think it was last month... time flies tremendously fast around here). It was very informative and had a great live view of the beach and goings on while the guys talked. There were also clips during the show that showed various offerings at Aulani. I won't spoil it.... great for building the excitement!



Thanks for the reminder.  I started watching it a week or so ago -- need to go back and finish.

(Not sure if I can handle building any more excitement!  )



wdrl said:


> If you intend to visit the Arizona Memorial, Gordon Prange's "At Dawn We Slept" is a good non-fiction account of the events before, during, and after the attack on Pearl Harbor.  Even if you don't plan on visiting Pearl Harbor, it will give you a good feel for life on Oahu before the start of WWII.
> 
> Although you didn't ask, here are songs I have on my all-too-short Aulani playlist:
> 
> "Blue Hawaii" by Willie Nelson
> "Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride"  from the Lilo and Stitch soundtrack
> "Hawaii 5-0" by The Ventures
> "He Mele No Lilo" from the Lilo and Stitch soundtrack
> "Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World" by Israel Kamakawiow'ole



Thanks for the book and music suggestions.  I think the Michener book is 800 pages, so I'll be reading it for a while, but you've given me a good suggestion for Book II.  

_At Dawn We Slept_ should be interesting because my husband lived in Hawaii when his father was stationed there -- and he was six months old.  He doesn't remember much! 

And, my uncle was a Navy ensign in WWII, on "eternal patrol" in the Pacific.  It will be very informative reading.  Thanks for the title.



MinnieInMI said:


> Although most of the filming was done on Kauai, I enjoy: Donovan's Reef with John Wayne and Six Days Seven Nights with Harrison Ford!  Thanks for the previous suggestions for reading and music!



Good suggestions, thanks.



dato63 said:


> We just got back from an Aulani/POA combo 2 weeks ago.
> 
> The only Luau we went to was Paradise Cove.   I picked it as it was so close to Aulani you could walk.  But there is also a Ko Olina shuttle that circles Aulani, the JW Marriott, the golf course, the little shopping area and Paradise Cove - so if there is any reason not to walk the shuttle is available.  The show was enjoyable. . the food so/so.
> 
> As for POA, our favorite meals on any NCL ship is Teppanyaki's.   We also had two really great meals at La Cucina on board.
> 
> And for us, we love 50s music - so Oh What A Night, on the POA is not to be missed.   It is a tribute to the Four Seasons.    We had seen it on our two previous cruises on the NCL Pearl, but enjoyed it every bit as much again.
> 
> I was surprised just how lovely the POA is, I hope you enjoy your cruise as much as we did.   We were on celebrating a round birthday. . .my 50th.
> 
> Excursions would be kind of hard as everyone has different likes.    We were traveling with a set of 9 year olds too. . .



Thanks for the tidbits.  POA gets such mixed reviews  .  I think we've decided we'll do it knowing that and figure it's a good way to see the other islands without having to repack and fly.

I saw _Jersey Bo_ys on Broadway and loved it -- with the possible exception of some of the profancity.  Can't wait!


----------



## MinnieInMI

Thanks for the mention of the Ko'Olina area shuttle.  I was not aware of it!


----------



## gonzalj1

We loved this room!


----------



## poohj80

gonzalj1 said:


> We loved this room!



Thanks for pointing me to this thread.  This is exactly what I was looking for!  

Seems like a majority of rooms are considered Ocean View so we should just cough up the points and do it!


----------



## yolie912

Great view! What building?


----------



## wdrl

gonzalj1 said:


> We loved this room!



Thanks for posting your photo!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.



yolie912 said:


> Great view! What building?



*Gonzalj1's* villa 1106 is in the Waianae Building.


----------



## gonzalj1

poohj80 said:


> Thanks for pointing me to this thread.  This is exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Seems like a majority of rooms are considered Ocean View so we should just cough up the points and do it!



The lower cost rooms go first. So Non-ocean view studios are the first to go. After that the OV studios go then the 1brs etc...  At least that was our experience at the 7 month window.


----------



## psimon

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photo!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.
> 
> Gonzalj1's villa 1106 is in the Waianae Building.



No wonder you have the same view.... You are directly under us!


----------



## gonzalj1

psimon said:


> No wonder you have the same view.... You are directly under us!



Too funny.  I guess they like to keep us Jersey folks together so they know where the troublemakers are?  Lol.


----------



## amym2

We have a dedicated 2bdrm island view reserved for October and I'm debating about whether to make a room request.  There are only 3 of these with photos available on this thread, and it looks like the best view (with a peek at the ocean) is in rooms ending with 81.  The others listed end in 51 and the views don't look as nice.  Does anyone know if the rooms ending in 75 and 87, which are also in the long wing of the Ewa building also have peeks at the ocean?  If I make a request, do I just ask for a high floor in the long wing of the Ewa building, or do I need to be more specific?


----------



## amym2

amym2 said:


> We have a dedicated 2bdrm island view reserved for October and I'm debating about whether to make a room request.  There are only 3 of these with photos available on this thread, and it looks like the best view (with a peek at the ocean) is in rooms ending with 81.  The others listed end in 51 and the views don't look as nice.  Does anyone know if the rooms ending in 75 and 87, which are also in the long wing of the Ewa building also have peeks at the ocean?  If I make a request, do I just ask for a high floor in the long wing of the Ewa building, or do I need to be more specific?



Bump... anyone know?


----------



## wdrl

amym2 said:


> We have a dedicated 2bdrm island view reserved for October and I'm debating about whether to make a room request.  There are only 3 of these with photos available on this thread, and it looks like the best view (with a peek at the ocean) is in rooms ending with 81.  The others listed end in 51 and the views don't look as nice.  Does anyone know if the rooms ending in 75 and 87, which are also in the long wing of the Ewa building also have peeks at the ocean?  If I make a request, do I just ask for a high floor in the long wing of the Ewa building, or do I need to be more specific?



I think the dedicated two-bedrooms that are in the long wing of the Ewa Building -- xx75, xx81, and xx87 -- will all have some partial views of the ocean.  The higher the floor, the better your chances of seeing the ocean.  The lower floors may have some views obstructed by the landscaping, but I think once you are above the 4th floor you'll be OK.

These villas will have the added benefit of giving you views of the Starlit Hui show that is performed on the lawn next to the Ewa Building.

The dedicated two-bedroom villas in the Ewa Building Phase 1 (xx51) will only let you see the island, not the ocean.  However, if you are high enough you should be able to see Diamondhead in the distance.


----------



## LisaT91403

amym2 said:


> Bump... anyone know?



We stayed in 881 and loved it! I think my pics are posted in message 199 of this thread. I called and made a room request before we arrived, and was pretty specific about the room numbers I wanted. 

Have fun!


----------



## amym2

wdrl said:


> I think the dedicated two-bedrooms that are in the long wing of the Ewa Building -- xx75, xx81, and xx87 -- will all have some partial views of the ocean.  The higher the floor, the better your chances of seeing the ocean.  The lower floors may have some views obstructed by the landscaping, but I think once you are above the 4th floor you'll be OK.
> 
> These villas will have the added benefit of giving you views of the Starlit Hui show that is performed on the lawn next to the Ewa Building.
> 
> The dedicated two-bedroom villas in the Ewa Building Phase 1 (xx51) will only let you see the island, not the ocean.  However, if you are high enough you should be able to see Diamondhead in the distance.



Perfect, thank you!!


----------



## amym2

LisaT91403 said:


> We stayed in 881 and loved it! I think my pics are posted in message 199 of this thread. I called and made a room request before we arrived, and was pretty specific about the room numbers I wanted.
> 
> Have fun!



Yes, yours are the photos I was impressed with!  Do you remember specifically what you asked for?  High floor?  Long wing of Ewa tower?  Or did you actually say room ending in xx75, xx81, xx87?


----------



## mmdisneylover

wdrl said:


> Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase is scheduled to open Winter 2013.
> 
> Aulani has 460 DVC Vacation Homes, including 21 three-bedroom Grand Villas and 439 two-bedroom villas.  In addition,  246 of the two-bedroom villas will be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.
> 
> Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.
> 
> The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.
> 
> The following diagram shows the location of Aulani's three phases.
> 
> Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas
> 
> Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.
> 
> Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.
> 
> The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  When known, the diagrams also show which part of the lock off two-bedroom is the studio and which part is the one-bedroom villa.
> 
> There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.
> 
> When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.
> 
> The information for these diagrams is derived from Aulani's Master Declaration dated June 7, 2010.
> 
> Here is another resort map that shows the location of some of the features and services around Aulani:
> 
> When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.
> 
> If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.
> 
> Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
> 
> 
> (Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
> 
> 
> Villa 110:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 170/172:  Pool View Lock-off two Bedroom with Photos
> Villa 204:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 278:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 304:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 310:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 312:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 356:  Pool View Studio with photos
> Villa 363:  Standard View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 406:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 452: Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 453:  Standard View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 456:  Pool View Studio with photos.  Note:  Handicapped Accessible
> Villa 457:  Standard View Studio with photos
> Villa 458:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 482:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 504:  Pool View Studio with photos.  More photos here.
> Villa 505/507:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR) with photos
> Villa 508:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 551:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated with photos
> Villa 552:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos.  More photos.
> Villa 570:  Pool View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 576/578:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio) with photos
> Villa 612:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 651:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 657:  Standard View Studio with photos
> Villa 670/670: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff with photo
> Villa 676:  Ocean View One-Bedroom Lockoff with photos
> Villa 752: Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 758:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 759:  Standard View One-Bedroom with photos.
> Villa 787:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with Photos
> Villa 804:  Ocean View Studio with photo
> Villa 808:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photo Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 813:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 851:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 857:  Island View Studio with photos
> Villa 876:  Ocean View One Bedroom with photo
> Villa 881:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 910:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 913:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 964:  Ocean View Studio with photo
> Villa 982:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1001:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa with photos
> Villa 1003:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1006:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1007:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1008:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1051:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1054: Ocean View Studio with photo
> Villa 1060:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos, including extended balcony
> Villa 1070:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1077:  Island View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1084:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1106:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1152:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1154:  Ocean View Studio with Photos
> Villa 1174:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1180:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1189:  Ocean View Grand Villa with photos
> Villa 1204:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1252:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1258:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1406:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1410:  Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1456/1458: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1474:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1478:  Ocean View Studio with photo
> Villa 1485: Ocean View Studio with photos
> Villa 1550:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1568:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos; additional photo
> Villa 1576:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with photos
> Villa 1577:  Island View One-Bedroom with photo
> Villa 1612:  Ocean View One-Bedroom with Photo; more photos of Villa #1612
> Villa 1655:  Island View Studio with photos
> Villa 1673:  Island View Studio with photo
> Villa 1680:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom with photos
> 
> ******
> List of Handicapped Accessible Villas
> 
> Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
> Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> 
> Aulani Hotel Views (non-DVC villas):
> 
> Hotel 1530:  Ocean View
> 
> NEW:  Click HERE for Map showing location of Aulani's cabanas as of November 2012.  Please remember that Aulani's construction projects may have an impact on some of these cabana locations.



Pictures are great I would love to stay in any room just to be there, one day.


----------



## asunutgirl

We are here now.  Did some quick research on this thread before we left.  We have an Island view 1 bedroom.  Based on this thread we requested room 1577 or 1677.  We got 1577 and love it.  South facing with a partial view of the ocean and diamond head in the distance.  This thread is brilliant!


----------



## wdrl

asunutgirl said:


> We are here now.  Did some quick research on this thread before we left.  We have an Island view 1 bedroom.  Based on this thread we requested room 1577 or 1677.  We got 1577 and love it.  South facing with a partial view of the ocean and diamond head in the distance.  This thread is brilliant!



I didn't realize you could see Diamond Head from that side of the Ewa Building.  I learn something new every day.  Hope you can post some photos of your view!


----------



## asunutgirl

Diamond head is tiny but it is there!  I brought my DSLR but not my computer. Will post some photos when we get home.


----------



## sissy_ib

I'm pretty sure we are going with a island view studio. From reading this thread, the best chance at getting a partial ocean view would be a villa in the long wing of Ewa building on a high floor. Should that be my request? Or should I specify rooms that end in 73, 79, or 85, high floor? Also when and where do I make requests? Is that one online or do I need to call member services? TIA.


----------



## wdrl

sissy_ib said:


> I'm pretty sure we are going with a island view studio. From reading this thread, the best chance at getting a partial ocean view would be a villa in the long wing of Ewa building on a high floor. Should that be my request? Or should I specify rooms that end in 73, 79, or 85, high floor? Also when and where do I make requests? Is that one online or do I need to call member services? TIA.



In my opinion, its best to contact Member Services directly with your request.  The online options aren't very specific and may not let you clearly indicate the location you prefer.

Given your preferences, its probably best to ask for a villa ending in room numbers xx73, xx79, or xx85 on a high floor.  The term "long wing" is a term I made up for this thread.  I don't think the Aulani CMs use that term for that part of the Ewa Building.

Good luck in getting what you want!


----------



## sissy_ib

wdrl said:


> In my opinion, its best to contact Member Services directly with your request.  The online options aren't very specific and may not let you clearly indicate the location you prefer.
> 
> Given your preferences, its probably best to ask for a villa ending in room numbers xx73, xx79, or xx85 on a high floor.  The term "long wing" is a term I made up for this thread.  I don't think the Aulani CMs use that term for that part of the Ewa Building.
> 
> Good luck in getting what you want!



I didn't realize you made that up! I am glad I asked. I would love to have one of the awesome "Ocean view from an island view" that I have seen posted here but I wont get my hopes up. I am sure lots of people request those rooms. I will just be happy to be there.


----------



## wdrl

The DVCNews has a link to an article about the completion of the construction of the new features at Aulani. See http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/co...at-resort-expansion-to-be-complete-october-19.  Apparently, the new Ka Maka Pool, Keike Cove Splash Area, and the new cafe will be completed by October 19.


----------



## Alice Sr.

wdrl said:


> The DVCNews has a link to an article about the completion of the construction of the new features at Aulani. See http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/co...at-resort-expansion-to-be-complete-october-19.  Apparently, the new Ka Maka Pool, Keike Cove Splash Area, and the new cafe will be completed by October 19.



Great timing, we will be there on the 22nd!  I will post pic's if there aren't any posted already.


----------



## NC State Tigger

wdrl said:


> The DVCNews has a link to an article about the completion of the construction of the new features at Aulani. See http://www.dvcnews.com/index.php/co...at-resort-expansion-to-be-complete-october-19.  Apparently, the new Ka Maka Pool, Keike Cove Splash Area, and the new cafe will be completed by October 19.



Say it ain't so !!!!   We arrive Oct 2 and leave Oct 11 !!!  Was soooooo looking forward to all the new enhancements.  I believed it when they said "completed by the end of September".

Maybe if construction wasn't being done on "island time", it would have been completed before I got there.


----------



## Alice Sr.

NC State Tigger said:


> Say it ain't so !!!!   We arrive Oct 2 and leave Oct 11 !!!  Was soooooo looking forward to all the new enhancements.  I believed it when they said "completed by the end of September".
> 
> Maybe if construction wasn't being done on "island time", it would have been completed before I got there.



Oops, I stand corrected, the timing is not great, I'm sorry!


----------



## wdrl

NC State Tigger said:


> Say it ain't so !!!!   We arrive Oct 2 and leave Oct 11 !!!  Was soooooo looking forward to all the new enhancements.  I believed it when they said "completed by the end of September".



Perhaps Aulani will have soft openings of some of the features during your stay.  Maybe you can volunteer to be test subjects for the new Grotto Pool or restaurant.

Good luck, and please take some photos!


----------



## NC State Tigger

wdrl said:


> Perhaps Aulani will have soft openings of some of the features during your stay.  Maybe you can volunteer to be test subjects for the new Grotto Pool or restaurant.
> 
> Good luck, and please take some photos!



Test subjects for the new restaurant.  . My guys would love that!!!
I can only hope.


----------



## gumbypee

Oh me too sad. I only have two days there after a cruise October 5 and 6. Soo looking forward to adult pool etc


----------



## gumbypee

Who knows, I just called and cm said end of September still?!?!?!!


----------



## Hitsubasa

Hopefully. I know the original projected date was early September but they're behind. Luckily the adult pool isn't attached to the new pool play area that's near the beach so hopefully it'll be finished sooner.  there's also a new quick service food area being built in the area  I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Hitsubasa

UPDATE!! My work schedule had me go near the pool today so I had a look at the construction... They are making GREAT progress! I even saw water in the pool today so hopefully that means its almost done  I didn't get a really good look at it but I know the kiddie area is pretty much done


----------



## Nickyz79

Hitsubasa said:


> UPDATE!! My work schedule had me go near the pool today so I had a look at the construction... They are making GREAT progress! I even saw water in the pool today so hopefully that means its almost done  I didn't get a really good look at it but I know the kiddie area is pretty much done



YAY that is fantastic news. Fingers crossed for it being ready for first week october. Thank you for all your advice. 
I was actually just looking at resturant bookings. I notice you can book the Makahiki restaurant for breakfast and dinner. But can you book for lunch or do you just show up?


----------



## Nickyz79

Sorry put last reply in wrong thread.


----------



## NC State Tigger

Just a little over 3 weeks till our Aulani vacation.  Been checking this thread again  
trying to decide on what to request for our 2 bedroom (dedicated) villa.
Been trying for the longest time to decide if I want to request a villa with the "straight" or "angled" balcony.
Have promised myself to contact MS tomorrow with request.  Know I want to request "high floor facing the pool and valley".  Just keep going back and forth about what building.


----------



## wdrl

If you want a view overlooking Waikolohe Valley, there is only one set of dedicated two-bedroom villas with a non-angled balcony (xx50), but there are five sets (xx02, xx08, xx74, xx80, xx86) with angled balconies.  Given the odds, I wouldn't worry about the balcony configuration.

Good luck.  If you don't like your villa, I'll be glad to finish out your stay for you, no matter how bad it might be.


----------



## hbg4

I just cancelled my Disney Fantasy cruise and booked flights to Hawaii instead.  So glad I found this site so that I can have an idea of what type of villa to pick.


----------



## hannahbelle

As much as I LOVED our 1 bedroom pool view room last March, I booked a 1 bedroom STANDARD view for next March in order to maximize our points and stay an entire week.
I have enough banked points to stay in an Ocean view room however, I know we do not spend that much time in our room.
Can anyone tell me what I can expect with a standard view 1 bedroom. Will I even get in the new building or will I be up by the Lobby? 
Anyone stay in a standard 1 bedroom that wasnt a big disappointment. Im wondering if I should wait list a pool view now??
TIA!!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

hannahbelle said:


> As much as I LOVED our 1 bedroom pool view room last March, I booked a 1 bedroom STANDARD view for next March in order to maximize our points and stay an entire week.
> I have enough banked points to stay in an Ocean view room however, I know we do not spend that much time in our room.
> Can anyone tell me what I can expect with a standard view 1 bedroom. Will I even get in the new building or will I be up by the Lobby?
> Anyone stay in a standard 1 bedroom that wasnt a big disappointment. Im wondering if I should wait list a pool view now??
> TIA!!!



Check out the pics of the standard view rooms "views" on the first page of this thread by clicking on the links next to them... that should give you a pretty good idea. Then from there is you look at the room category diagrams that WDRL posted back on the first page, it will give an idea where the standard view rooms are located.


----------



## wdrl

hannahbelle said:


> As much as I LOVED our 1 bedroom pool view room last March, I booked a 1 bedroom STANDARD view for next March in order to maximize our points and stay an entire week.
> I have enough banked points to stay in an Ocean view room however, I know we do not spend that much time in our room.
> Can anyone tell me what I can expect with a standard view 1 bedroom. Will I even get in the new building or will I be up by the Lobby?
> Anyone stay in a standard 1 bedroom that wasnt a big disappointment. Im wondering if I should wait list a pool view now??
> TIA!!!



We have 100 Aulani points which lets us stay for a week in a Ocean View studio every other year.  If we booked at Standard View Studio instead, we could stay 11 nights. Four more nights would be really nice, but for us the view is worth the extra points.

Its not just the view that I like, but also listening to the sights and sounds from Waikolohe Valley.  Last September we had a Pool View Studio (villa #304) and we loved sitting on our balcony and listening to the music that played during the day around the Waikolohe Pool and Lazy River.  It was especially nice to hear the morning chant at the start of the day.

If we had a Standard View villa, we would not face Waikolohe Valley so we'd miss hearing the music from Waikolohe Valley.  Instead, we'll probably face the driveway or another building.  At best, we'll see some landscaping or a little bit of the Ko Olina neighborhood.  So far, the least attractive Standard View I've have seen is from villa #457.  Every other Standard View villa is a little better than #457.

Whatever you decide, good luck on getting a nice villa!


----------



## ep1229

Hi All! We are going on our Aulani trip at the beginning of November. We are super excited! First time to Hawaii!! I was wondering if anyone knew which dedicated 2 BR Ocean views have a good view of the ocean.


----------



## LoveBugs

Thank you all for the great info on this thread! I've been compiling a list of room areas that might be better than others, but thought I might as well post and see if anyone has any specific recommendations for me for our room request.

We're staying in an Island View 1 bedroom (next week!). Are there any requests you would recommend I make for room location?

I'll be sure to post pics when we return!


----------



## amym2

LoveBugs said:


> Thank you all for the great info on this thread! I've been compiling a list of room areas that might be better than others, but thought I might as well post and see if anyone has any specific recommendations for me for our room request.
> 
> We're staying in an Island View 1 bedroom (next week!). Are there any requests you would recommend I make for room location?
> 
> I'll be sure to post pics when we return!



We'll also be at Aulani later this month, and we have a 2bdrm Island View reserved.  From reading this thread and others, it sounded like our best chance at a peek at the ocean was a room in the long wing of the Ewa tower, facing away from the pool, on a high floor.  I called MS a couple of weeks ago and put in my request.  For a 1bdrm, that would be a high floor ending in the following: 

xx71, xx77,  or xx83

Good luck!


----------



## LoveBugs

Thanks so much! I've been going through alllll the pages in this thread and did come across the pics of the xx77 rooms which include a peek of ocean. Just put in this request:

"Hi there,

We are arriving at Aulani on October 10 and I would like to put in a few requests for our room. The reservation number is XXXXXX....

We would appreciate being placed in the long wing of the Ewa building, facing away from the pool, on a high floor, specifically in a room number ending in xx71, xx77, or xx83.

Thank you very much!"


I hope it helps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TagsMissy

We went with a pool view for our next visit (10days but pondering tacking on a couple more), I just requested high floor and I'm going to hope we get a partial ocean view/peek  

We were going to go with ocean view but we found out we have a wedding at DL later in 2014 so we need points to book a villa at GCV for a few nights.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Ok -we are heading to Aulani Nov 6-13th.  So excited.  
Booked a 1bedroom - oceanview.   

I've been reading about people submitting room requests.
Where - when and how do I do that?

Thanks for the pics I am beyond excited to go after looking at all these.


----------



## amym2

BowlingAriel said:


> Ok -we are heading to Aulani Nov 6-13th.  So excited.
> Booked a 1bedroom - oceanview.
> 
> I've been reading about people submitting room requests.
> Where - when and how do I do that?
> 
> Thanks for the pics I am beyond excited to go after looking at all these.



I've always read that it's best to do it by phone, so I called Member Services to put in the request.


----------



## BowlingAriel

*amym2* - thanks


----------



## TagsMissy

Oh whatever shall I do??!!! We can save $157 per person for flights by extending our Aulani vacation a couple of days -- let me think long and hard about that.


----------



## Iceman93

Okay, I kept meaning to take more pictures this year but really only got one.  We stayed in 180, the dedicated 2BR poolside gardens view room on the ground floor of the Ewa tower.  For my family, the location was absolutely perfect.  We were convenient to absolutely everything, and never had to deal with stairs or an elevator to get to our room.  This is the view looking out one of the patios toward the Waikolohe Valley.


----------



## wdrl

Iceman93 said:


> This is the view looking out one of the patios toward the Waikolohe Valley.



Thanks for posting your photo!  One question about your villa.  Did Aulani put a fence between your patio and the walkway?  There weren't any fences when we were there in September 2012, but I thought Aulani had installed some in the last few months.


----------



## jerseygal

That is a pool view room correct? 

We will try to book a standard dedicated 2 BR for our May-June trip.  I have contemplated spending extra points for different view options, but have decided to stick with the standard view room for this trip.  Perhaps I will use our remaining points on a 3 day quick getaway in early December for a studio for my hubbie and I! Youngest will be a freshman in college by that time, so we will be free to travel and enjoy!

Thank you for posting! I will cross my fingers and toes that we will have a decent standard view!


----------



## Cinderpamela

jerseygal said:


> That is a pool view room correct?
> 
> We will try to book a standard dedicated 2 BR for our May-June trip.  I have contemplated spending extra points for different view options, but have decided to stick with the standard view room for this trip.  Perhaps I will use our remaining points on a 3 day quick getaway in early December for a studio for my hubbie and I! Youngest will be a freshman in college by that time, so we will be free to travel and enjoy!
> 
> Thank you for posting! I will cross my fingers and toes that we will have a decent standard view!



Just be aware when you are booking that the Standard View rooms are often the first to get snatched up... I have tried both times right at the 7 month window (for our July/Aug 2012 trip and this upcoming Christmas trip) to get Standard View and each time I have had to go with other category's as Standard was all booked. 

Just have your different points scenarios planned in advance so you know what you can do with your points if the Standard category is already booked.

For our Christmas reservation I had to do the first 2 nights in a Studio Ocean View and then switch to a Island View One Bedroom due to availablity.


----------



## Iceman93

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photo!  One question about your villa.  Did Aulani put a fence between your patio and the walkway?  There weren't any fences when we were there in September 2012, but I thought Aulani had installed some in the last few months.



Yes, there was a fence with an easy-to-open gate between the patio and that rock pathway you can see in the picture.  If you look very closely, you can just barely see part of that fence in the bottom right corner of the photo.


----------



## davemd

I just went to Aulani in September and stayed in room 510.  A pool view studio villa in the Waianae building.  This room was excellent. I definitely had a nice view of the pool and the beach!   The room was close to the elevators but still quiet.  you could hear the kids playing in the pool area when the door is open, but I actually did not mind.  I could also hear the musicians playing and singing from the Bar.  This was really nice at night.  I called DVC an put in the request for a room ending in 10  and a high floor and this is what I got.


----------



## Airb330

We're going in less than a month and couldn't find an exact answer.

It seems we'll be in the Ewa or the Phase 3 building. The standard views don't look too bad really. Especially the ones that overlook that special events area. *What I'm curious about is do all of the one bedrooms have "straight" balconies? *I see Villa 759 (http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46604471&postcount=98) has a straight balcony. I'd vastly prefer that since there will be 5 of us staying and I just think that'd work better than the angled separate balconies. Two of our party might actually stay next door at the JW Marriott to give us more space, but would still be on the reservation & would want to hang out at night for drinks and dinner. The 5th person *just* decided to come, so while we can squeeze in at Aulani, they may want more space. 

I won't be disappointed either way really as the place looks amazing! But, if there is a way to increase the chances of the straight balcony I'd like to request it. I'll probably already request a higher floor.


----------



## Cinderpamela

I just called to try and reserve a Cabana for our Christmas trip and all 8 of them were completely booked for both Dec 24th and 25th.... dang!

I guess I should have known better and been on it right at 90 days instead of waiting till 74 days out... my bad. My DH is happy 'cause it just saved him some money!

While on the phone I did confirm with the CM that there are only 8 Cabanas... you think they would have added a few more with the expansion but no such luck.


----------



## wdrl

Airb330 said:


> We're going in less than a month and couldn't find an exact answer.
> 
> It seems we'll be in the Ewa or the Phase 3 building. The standard views don't look too bad really. Especially the ones that overlook that special events area. *What I'm curious about is do all of the one bedrooms have "straight" balconies? *I see Villa 759 (http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46604471&postcount=98) has a straight balcony. I'd vastly prefer that since there will be 5 of us staying and I just think that'd work better than the angled separate balconies. Two of our party might actually stay next door at the JW Marriott to give us more space, but would still be on the reservation & would want to hang out at night for drinks and dinner. The 5th person *just* decided to come, so while we can squeeze in at Aulani, they may want more space.
> 
> I won't be disappointed either way really as the place looks amazing! But, if there is a way to increase the chances of the straight balcony I'd like to request it. I'll probably already request a higher floor.



All of the Standard View villas just happen to be in the parts of Aulani that have the non-angled balconies.  So yes, if you have booked a Standard View One-bedroom then you will have a non-angled balcony.

I'm not sure what you mean by "the [Standard View] ones that overlook the special events area."  The Standard View villas will overlook the street, parking spaces, or the convention center.


----------



## wdrl

davemd said:


> I just went to Aulani in September and stayed in room 510.  A pool view studio villa in the Ewa building.



Thanks for posting your photos.  Actually, Villa #510 is in the Waianae Building.


----------



## Airb330

wdrl said:


> All of the Standard View villas just happen to be in the parts of Aulani that have the non-angled balconies.  So yes, if you have booked a Standard View One-bedroom then you will have a non-angled balcony.  I'm not sure what you mean by "the [Standard View] ones that overlook the special events area."  The Standard View villas will overlook the street, parking spaces, or the convention center.



Thanks for the information. 

What I said was 'special events' would be the part of the convention center.  The outdoor areas of it aren't a bad view honestly.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Thought someone may have interest in our home away from home this last week. It is not on the list yet. 

1610 WaianaeTower Oceanview Studio

Here was our view for the week, looking right:






I'll add more pictures showing the panoramic view later. 

- Dreams

ETA: As promised, here are more pictures taken from the balcony of our studio villa, 1610.

Looking right




Looking down and to the slight right, you can match up the pool water from the picture above with this one to see how they fit together, location-wise





Looking directly in front of our room, you can match up the Rainbow Reef snorkel area (darker blue whiter) with the picture above to see how they fit together, location-wise.  You can also see the children's play area in this picture.




Panning to the left, you can match up the four umbrellas along the right edge of the Lazy River with the picture above to see how they fit together




Looking to the far left, you can match up the trees with the picture above to see how they fit together, location-wise




Hope these help someone,
Dreams


----------



## jerseygal

We are not going to "splurge" for a non-standard 2 BR on our Aulani trip with the "kids", 18 and 27!Decided instead to do a quick "alone" trip in December 2014 in a studio at one of the properties at WDW!  

Hopefully, will "luck" out with a decent 2 BR in Aulani.  Non standad views are lovely, but the draw of going on another trip, just hubby and I weighs out more.  

Any suggestions for a 2 BR request?

THANKS MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR AULANI TRIP!


----------



## wdrl

Disney Dreams said:


> Thought someone may have interest in our home away from home this last week. It is not on the list yet.
> 
> 1610 WaianaeTower Oceanview Studio
> 
> Here was our view for the week, looking right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dreams



Thanks for adding your villa to the list.

For those unfamiliar with Aulani, allow me to point out some features in Disney Dreams' photo of the view from villa 1610.  

The villa overlooks Waikolohe Valley, the home to the main pool and the water slide, which is the 'volcano' you see in the lower left of the photo.  You can see just a tiny bit of the Lazy River in the extreme lower right edge of the photo.

The building across the way is the long wing of the Ewa Building.

Just in front of the end cap for the Ewa Building is the peaked roof of the Off the Hook Bar and, behind it, the flat roof of the Ama Ama Restaurant, which has some green foliage on it.

In the background is the green roof of the Ko Olina Wedding Chapel.  Its not part of the Aulani resort.

In the lower right corner of the photo is the entrance to the Rainbow Reef area, which is out of the frame.

The new Ka Maka area is not in the photo, but its to the right of the frame.


----------



## Disney Dreams

wdrl said:


> Thanks for adding your villa to the list.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with Aulani, allow me to point out some features in Disney Dreams' photo of the view from villa 1610.
> 
> The villa overlooks Waikolohe Valley, the home to the main pool and the water slide, which is the 'volcano' you see in the lower left of the photo.  You can see just a tiny bit of the Lazy River in the extreme lower right edge of the photo.
> 
> The building across the way is the long wing of the Ewa Building.
> 
> Just in front of the end cap for the Ewa Building is the peaked roof of the Off the Hook Bar and, behind it, the flat roof of the Ama Ama Restaurant, which has some green foliage on it.
> 
> In the background is the green roof of the Ko Olina Wedding Chapel.  Its not part of the Aulani resort.
> 
> In the lower right corner of the photo is the entrance to the Rainbow Reef area, which is out of the frame.
> 
> The new Ka Maka area is not in the photo, but its to the right of the frame.



I added some more pictures which show more of the view we had of the Waikolohe Valley (Did you spell that without looking it up?  If so, KUDOS!)

You could see a TINY little piece of blue water from the Ka Maka pool if you leaned WAY to the left, looking right, but really it was not part of our view at all.

- Dreams


----------



## tea pot

Hi All
thanks so much for all the info 

Just booked a OV studio for next May for my *DD's Honeymoon*

Now need to find out all the details
Transportation 
they will not be renting a car
 any suggestions?? cab, shuttle??

No meal plan so if we were to load a gift card 
any one have a ball park figure for a daily cost?

 now off to read back  thanks again!


----------



## Cinderpamela

tea pot said:


> Hi All
> thanks so much for all the info
> 
> Just booked a OV studio for next May for my *DD's Honeymoon*
> 
> Now need to find out all the details
> Transportation
> they will not be renting a car
> any suggestions?? cab, shuttle??
> 
> No meal plan so if we were to load a gift card
> any one have a ball park figure for a daily cost?
> 
> now off to read back  thanks again!



I have read that there are taxis that do flat rates( I seem to recall someone posting a rate of around $55 one way not including tip), but we always rent a car so that we can see the rest of the island, so I cant speak to it firsthand.

You could certainly load a gift card, but there are also some good restaurants that are across the street such as Monkeypod (has a great happy hour meal menu) and Roys. I would hate to be limited to just the resort food. I don't know for sure, but maybe you could buy gift certificates for those places too. 

If they are a young couple with limited budget, like we were 20 plus years ago on our Hawaiian honeymoon, any sort of help with food costs would be super helpful!


----------



## Anal Annie

tea pot said:


> Hi All
> thanks so much for all the info
> 
> Just booked a OV studio for next May for my *DD's Honeymoon*
> 
> Now need to find out all the details
> Transportation
> they will not be renting a car
> any suggestions?? cab, shuttle??
> 
> No meal plan so if we were to load a gift card
> any one have a ball park figure for a daily cost?
> 
> now off to read back  thanks again!



I agree with Cinder - if they are tied to the resort for food they will need a LOT of money budgeted for meals.  I would think they would want to get out of the resort and explore the island a little bit tho.  There is so much to see and so much good food in Hawaii beyond what is available at Aulani.

We haven't been to Aulani (yet) but a DISfriend told me they spent nearly $250 for dinner (for 2 adults, 1 teen) at AmaAma so that would be an avg. of $83 pp.   There are family style room service meals that they could order too which I think were more reasonable.  Seems like I remember those prices being posted here at around $80 for 2.  They could definitely eat for less off-site sometimes.  I think if I were to stay onsite to eat all of my meals I would probably budget around $150 / day for meals that don't include AmaAma and $250 / day for any days that include AmaAma.  By the time they get a rental car they would probably cover the cost of a $55 taxi (x2 trips) and all of those onsite meals.


----------



## TaiTai1

I agree with Cinder and Anal Annie. A young couple will want to explore beyond the confines of Aulani.  I would recommend a rental car for the whole time they are there, and skip the taxi. That way, they can get to the Target/Costco area any time, and also plan trips to see other parts of the island.

I wouldn't want them to eat all their meals at one Aulani location.  There are many restaurants either in walking distance or driving distance (near Target/Costco), that they can eat at much more cheaply.  Maybe just have one or two "special" dinners at Ama Ama --- and eat more cheaply at the other times.

We were there for a week last Feb., and are planning an even longer trip this January!  Can't wait!


----------



## TagsMissy

Without a doubt rent a car! There's so much to see and do, even if they only use it a few times beyond the drive from and to the airport it'll be good to have.


----------



## Disney Dreams

I didn't want to reply to rental car questions on the Views thread, but since others have... I'll just chime in.  

We NEVER rent a car on vacations.  We LOVED having a car on Oahu!  I would seriously have them reconsider that aspect.  When we go back, a car will be a sure thing.

- Dreams


----------



## BCV2003

We are here now on our honey moon and I couldn't imagine not having a car. There is so much to see and do and so many choices for restaurants with a car. I feel like so much would be missed without one.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sissy_ib

I just booked our studio today for our May trip. I was originally planing on an IV room to save points but I cant get over how beautiful the OV is so that is what I booked. I'll be calling in the spring to ask for a room that over looks the pool as well.


----------



## BowlingAriel

Disney Dreams
I feel so bad for you - your view!  Oh how did you stand it?  LOL

Thanks for posting those pics - I am headed there in a little over 2 weeks.  We booked an OV 1 bedroom - hope we get a great view.


----------



## hopemax

We stayed at Aulani 9/2-9/4.  Our room was 1454 (Ocean View Studio).  During the planning stage, my DH wasn't sure the view would be worth it, but whatever made me happy.  When we got there, I wanted to cry, I was so happy.









Looking straight down.  You can see the little stage where they have live music at night.  It was lovely to have the patio door open and have live music


----------



## wdrl

hopemax said:


> We stayed at Aulani 9/2-9/4.  Our room was 1454 (Ocean View Studio).  During the planning stage, my DH wasn't sure the view would be worth it, but whatever made me happy.  When we got there, I wanted to cry, I was so happy.



Did your DH think the view was worth it after he saw the villa?  Do you think you'll request an ocean view on your future visits to Aulani?

I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopemax

Yes, there would be no problem convincing DH to get an Ocean View if we were to return.  Unfortunately, I don't know if that will happen.  We rented points when we were on Oahu for a family event with my brother-in-law's family involving our nephew.  My Mom is a WDW CM, so I keep joking we need to go with her when they have the steep discounts.  I know they come up, because her co-workers have gone.  But then we're dependent on short notice airfare.

I'd love to go back though!


----------



## TaiTai1

Hello!  We will be at Aulani in January/February, and will certainly be renting a car for the entire stay.  What good rates/deals/specials have you found?  We'll be picking it up at the Honolulu Airport and returning it there.  We'll rent it for about 13 days.  Have you found any good deals?  Are there special places on the internet to look?


----------



## jerseygal

GORGEOUS PICS!!!!!!!!!!THANK YOU FOR POSTING!

Hopefully the thought of our Aulani May trip will get me through these soon to be too long winters! Can't complain, up till now, fall weather has been mild and awesome! I know the lousy cold sunless days will be coming, but I need to keep thinking Aulani and May! CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## Cinderpamela

TaiTai1 said:


> Hello!  We will be at Aulani in January/February, and will certainly be renting a car for the entire stay.  What good rates/deals/specials have you found?  We'll be picking it up at the Honolulu Airport and returning it there.  We'll rent it for about 13 days.  Have you found any good deals?  Are there special places on the internet to look?



I always check Costco Travel online... they seem to have good rates.
There was also another thread on the DVC resorts board here a while back that had some great discount codes... one of them wound up saving me $300!

here is that thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3179180

Maybe try some of those codes listed along with your dates and see if they help.


----------



## amym2

amym2 said:


> Yes, yours are the photos I was impressed with!  Do you remember specifically what you asked for?  High floor?  Long wing of Ewa tower?  Or did you actually say room ending in xx75, xx81, xx87?



I'll have to add photos when I'm not jet lagged, but I wanted to add that this was my post and I got exactly what I'd requested... we were in room 1575.  It was perfect!  It's pretty much the same view as 1577 that's already in the photos, but it's a 2 bedroom island view.  We had a great view of the Starlit Hui, which DH watched from our balcony because he had a college friend and his wife visiting for a few hours and you have to be a guest to sit on the lawn.  We loved the views and the location of the room.


----------



## LoveBugs

Just wanted to chime in with what we ended up with for our trip two weeks ago. I had requested a high floor, long wing Ewa, ending in xx77. We ended up with 1677!! It was perfect. It was an island view one bedroom but we could easily see the ocean. I was extremely impressed with the view considering we booked island view and will definitely be requesting the same in the future.


----------



## Airb330

Just checked into 759. A one bedroom standard view. For a standard view I don't think this can be beat! I wouldn't be happy if I landed in 859 at island view prices. Our view at the Westin Kaanapali Villas was better, but overall Aulani is a much more impressive resort. Maybe next time I'll have enough points for a pool view, otherwise I'd really be happy with this one.   Does anyone find it odd the balconies/Lanais do not have lights? It's really dark out here. Just a sconce between the living room and bedroom sliding glass doors would make a big difference.


----------



## pharmama

I'm not sure if this is really the right place/thread but if not maybe someone can point me where I should post.

We're in early possible planning stages for a trip in April (2014).  Looking at variety of booking options (we are a family of 5 and would like to do a 1br villa) and wondering if DVC point rental should be on our list of options?  I don't totally understand how booking a villa through Disney vs DVC is different in terms of availability- are all villas DVC villas so if there is villa availability through Disney it would be available through DVC?  

Basically what I'm getting at is do we have a hope of booking DVC for next April or is it too hard to get?  It does look like there are villas available through Disney.

Aulani looks AMAZING.


----------



## Cinderpamela

pharmama said:


> I'm not sure if this is really the right place/thread but if not maybe someone can point me where I should post.
> 
> We're in early possible planning stages for a trip in April (2014).  Looking at variety of booking options (we are a family of 5 and would like to do a 1br villa) and wondering if DVC point rental should be on our list of options?  I don't totally understand how booking a villa through Disney vs DVC is different in terms of availability- are all villas DVC villas so if there is villa availability through Disney it would be available through DVC?
> 
> Basically what I'm getting at is do we have a hope of booking DVC for next April or is it too hard to get?  It does look like there are villas available through Disney.
> 
> Aulani looks AMAZING.



Owners can book their "home" resorts at 11 months so they get first dibs and then owners of other DVC "home" resorts get to book at 7 months out. So  to rent, you want to in most cases have it lined up before the 7 month mark. For  April 2014 that would have been September of 2013.

You would also need to compare pricing of paying cash through Disney and paying to rent points. Davids DVC rentals is a great place to start, he has a great points calculator to tell you how many dollars you would be spending to rent a DVC vlla from one of his owners.



			
				pharmama said:
			
		

> are all villas DVC villas so if there is villa availability through Disney it would be available through DVC?



The villas listed on the Disney website as "villas" are technically DVC villas, but DVC holds aside some villas for cash reservations. But just because they are showing open villas for cash reservations does not mean that a DVC member could use their points to book it. There is a mathematical formula for DVC villas that are declared for members and thus can be booked on points.... based on how many of the DVC memberships for that particular resort have been purchased.

Depending on the week you are wanting you would want to check ASAP with a point rental company such as Davids or owner who you rent from. Suprisingly April still has some availability depending on what view category & when you want... but probably not for much longer.

With most DVC point rental situations there is not the ability to cancel as the owner of those points could then potentially completely loose those points... but the savings of renting points can be quite significant over the prices that Disney is charging ... so you have to decide which works better for you.


----------



## jerseygal

Hoping to get a standard 2 BR dedicated, but for now booked on a 2BR island view.  Maybe we'll be lucky for May 2014 and the waiting list will move! Really prefer to "save" the 63 points, but if this is all we can get, "oh well"...Just thrilled to be able to go to Aulani in May!

AMYM2...Is 1575 a Dedicated or Lock Off 2BR?  

Would love to see photos if you have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdrl

Airb330 said:


> Just checked into 759. A one bedroom standard view.



Thanks, *Airb330*, for sharing your photos.  We already had photos of villa 759, but its always nice to get more!



jerseygal said:


> AMYM2...Is 1575 a Dedicated or Lock Off 2BR?



Villa 1575 is a dedicated two-bedroom.  All villas ending in xx75 are dedicated two-bedrooms.


----------



## jerseygal

We also will be in an Island View 2 BR Dedicated! Sounds like a great location! Waianne Tower appeals to us for the Fitness Center being
accessible! CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## CailinFig

pharmama said:


> I'm not sure if this is really the right place/thread but if not maybe someone can point me where I should post.
> 
> We're in early possible planning stages for a trip in April (2014).  Looking at variety of booking options (we are a family of 5 and would like to do a 1br villa) and wondering if DVC point rental should be on our list of options?  I don't totally understand how booking a villa through Disney vs DVC is different in terms of availability- are all villas DVC villas so if there is villa availability through Disney it would be available through DVC?
> 
> Basically what I'm getting at is do we have a hope of booking DVC for next April or is it too hard to get?  It does look like there are villas available through Disney.
> 
> Aulani looks AMAZING.



I was able to rent points for our late October Aulani visit at the end of September through the DVC rental store. It was for a deluxe ocean view studio. ...So you may want to contact one of the rental places and give it a try!


----------



## amym2

jerseygal said:


> Hoping to get a standard 2 BR dedicated, but for now booked on a 2BR island view.  Maybe we'll be lucky for May 2014 and the waiting list will move! Really prefer to "save" the 63 points, but if this is all we can get, "oh well"...Just thrilled to be able to go to Aulani in May!
> 
> AMYM2...Is 1575 a Dedicated or Lock Off 2BR?
> 
> Would love to see photos if you have any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep, it was a dedicated.  We loved having the 3rd bathroom even though there were just 5 of us.  I will try to figure out how to post photos soon!


----------



## Airb330

CailinFig said:


> I was able to rent points for our late October Aulani visit at the end of September through the DVC rental store. It was for a deluxe ocean view studio. ...So you may want to contact one of the rental places and give it a try!



Agreed. As of 3 weeks ago everything was available except standard studios, 1 bedrooms and 2 bedrooms. As of last week most rooms were still open except the standard views, 1 & 2 bedroom pool view. 

We love to travel this time of year to Hawaii as it's just getting cold in Philly and it's a slow time here. Perhaps we will even rent points so we can do a pool view next time. If we weren't with family a studio would probably be enough anyways.


----------



## pharmama

Thanks all. Seems like point rental is a viable option then. We are not firm enough on our dates yet. I have to 'bid' for vacation time a calendar year at a time and the bid is happening now for 2014 so I won't even know my vacation dates for sure for another couple of weeks. And we may decide to go for next October instead anyway (because then our youngest will be 3 and can go to the kids club. I'm assuming the kids club is like the cruise ships where they need to be toilet trained as well?). 

Anyway- thanks for the help! Hopefully I'll be trying to figure out what room we should request and really digging in to this thread soon! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wdrl

pharmama said:


> I'm assuming the kids club is like the cruise ships where they need to be toilet trained as well?).



Yes, Auntie's Beach House requires that the kids be potty trained if you want to leave them.

By the way, we will be (hopefully) at Aulani October 5-12, 2014.  The 11th window opens this coming Tuesday and we will booking an an Ocean View studio for 7 nights. Perhaps we'll see you by the pool if you travel during the same time!


----------



## jerseygal

Would very much appreciate when you get a chance a pic of your 2 BR dedicated as well as any views from the villa that you have!


----------



## pharmama

wdrl said:


> Yes, Auntie's Beach House requires that the kids be potty trained if you want to leave them.  By the way, we will be (hopefully) at Aulani October 5-12, 2014.  The 11th window opens this coming Tuesday and we will booking an an Ocean View studio for 7 nights. Perhaps we'll see you by the pool if you travel during the same time!



Thanks! We have decided to plan for October an these are the same basic dates we'll be looking at. Good luck tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mithreechicks

We leave in 15 days for Aulani  can't wait!! We are booked for a dedicated 2BR Ocean view room.  We'll be calling today to try to specify certain floors/rooms - we'd like not only the ocean view, but also a view of the Valley.  Any suggestions on how to phrase the request?  thanks!!


----------



## wdrl

mithreechicks said:


> We leave in 15 days for Aulani  can't wait!! We are booked for a dedicated 2BR Ocean view room.  We'll be calling today to try to specify certain floors/rooms - we'd like not only the ocean view, but also a view of the Valley.  Any suggestions on how to phrase the request?  thanks!!



The simplest, most direct way to phrase your request is to ask for an Ocean View villa overlooking Waikolohe Valley.  However, I don't know if the Member Services Cast Members are that familiar with the name of Aulani's Valley.  So it might be a good idea to request "overlooking the main pool and lazy river."

Good luck on getting what you want.  Please report back and let us know what you end up with.

By the way, just this morning we booked an Ocean View studio for October 5-12, 2014.  Like you, we want to overlook Waikolohe Valley.  I'm interested in hearing your experience with getting your request, because that is essentially the same thing we'd like to request.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wdrl said:


> The simplest, most direct way to phrase your request is to ask for an Ocean View villa overlooking Waikolohe Valley.  However, I don't know if the Member Services Cast Members are that familiar with the name of Aulani's Valley.  So it might be a good idea to request "overlooking the main pool and lazy river."
> 
> Good luck on getting what you want.  Please report back and let us know what you end up with.
> 
> By the way, just this morning we booked an Ocean View studio for October 5-12, 2014.  Like you, we want to overlook Waikolohe Valley.  I'm interested in hearing your experience with getting your request, because that is essentially the same thing we'd like to request.



That is also the request I put in for my nephews honeymoon.  At first the CM seemed a little puzzled by Waikolohe valley but then got it and I believe used it for the request.  We'll see what happens in March!


----------



## NC State Tigger

hopemax said:


> We stayed at Aulani 9/2-9/4.  Our room was 1454 (Ocean View Studio).  During the planning stage, my DH wasn't sure the view would be worth it, but whatever made me happy.  When we got there, I wanted to cry, I was so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking straight down.  You can see the little stage where they have live music at night.  It was lovely to have the patio door open and have live music





wdrl said:


> The simplest, most direct way to phrase your request is to ask for an Ocean View villa overlooking Waikolohe Valley.  However, I don't know if the Member Services Cast Members are that familiar with the name of Aulani's Valley.  So it might be a good idea to request "overlooking the main pool and lazy river."
> 
> Good luck on getting what you want.  Please report back and let us know what you end up with.
> 
> By the way, just this morning we booked an Ocean View studio for October 5-12, 2014.  Like you, we want to overlook Waikolohe Valley.  I'm interested in hearing your experience with getting your request, because that is essentially the same thing we'd like to request.




We were at Aulani Oct 2-11 2013.  I'm still trying to get DD to help me post some pictures from our villa (I'm challanged in things like posting pictures).
We were in villa 1650 and the view looked almost the same as the view from the posting showing villa 1454.

When I added my request for the 2 bedroom ocean view villa we had booked, I asked to be on as high a floor as available at the time and to be in a villa in the Ewa Tower overlooking pool with a room ending in XX50 as my first choice and two others in the other tower.  I was assigned my first choice on the top floor!!   Villa 1650 was a great villa with a wonderful view.  The bellman that walked up with us when we arrived, said that he thought we had one of the best views at Aulani.


----------



## jerseygal

According to this thread, the beginning posts, isn't 1575, Dedicated 2BR in EWA building, Phase 3?

If we wanted to be in the Wainae Building and have booked a 2BR dedicated 2 BR, it looks like from the thread that 703-103 are the choices of 2 BR dedicated island views? Is that correct?  So, the highest floor possible, would be 703?  Anyone know if 703 is far from the elevator bank? Much thanks for any info!


----------



## wdrl

jerseygal said:


> According to this thread, the beginning posts, isn't 1575, Dedicated 2BR in EWA building, Phase 3?
> 
> If we wanted to be in the Wainae Building and have booked a 2BR dedicated 2 BR, it looks like from the thread that 703-103 are the choices of 2 BR dedicated island views? Is that correct?  So, the highest floor possible, would be 703?  Anyone know if 703 is far from the elevator bank? Much thanks for any info!



Your understanding is correct:  The villas ending in xx75 are dedicated two-bedrooms located in the Ewa Building Phase 3.  They do not overlook the Waikolohe Valley; instead, they overlook the lawn on which the Starlit Hui is performed.

In the Waianae Building, the Island View dedicated two-bedrooms have room numbers ending in either xx03 or xx09.  They are located on floors 1 through 7, so the 7th floor is as high as you can be in an Island View in the Waianae Building.

In the Waianae Building, the elevators are located closest to the villas ending in xx12 and xx13.  The lower the room number, the further you will be from the elevators in the Waianae Building.  However, the hallways at Aulani are not that long.  In my opinion, I don't think you gain much, if anything, by being close to a bank of elevators.


----------



## cinderella78

This is the view from our room 975.  It is a dedicated 2 bd.  

Looking straight out




Looking to your right a bit




If you looked straight down you had a great view of the lawn area where the Starlight Hui takes place.

Aloha,
Heidi


----------



## wdrl

cinderella78 said:


> This is the view from our room 975.  It is a dedicated 2 bd.
> 
> Heidi



Thanks, Heidi.  You had a great view of the ocean, even though you had an Island View villa.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## cinderella78

You are welcome, although I should be thanking you and whoever figured out to ask for a room ending in xx75 or xx81.  I requested that and got it. 

Heidi


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for posting, BEAUTIFUL view of the ocean!!!!!!

So, 975 is the Ewa Building?  And this is the 9th floor correct? 

Looks SO PRETTY!


----------



## wdrl

jerseygal said:


> So, 975 is the Ewa Building?  And this is the 9th floor correct?



Yes on both counts.


----------



## JessLCH

amym2 said:


> Yep, it was a dedicated.  We loved having the 3rd bathroom even though there were just 5 of us.  I will try to figure out how to post photos soon!



There are three bathrooms in the two bedroom villas???  I thought there were only two.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for replies!

One last question...Rooms in Ewa building, ending in XX75 or XX81, how close are these to elevator bank?

MUCH THANKS!


----------



## cinderella78

jerseygal said:


> Thanks for replies!
> 
> One last question...Rooms in Ewa building, ending in XX75 or XX81, how close are these to elevator bank?
> 
> MUCH THANKS!



Fairly close.  I think our room was like 4 rooms in from the elevator (rm 975).  But like many have said the hallway isn't that long so any room isn't very far from an elevator.

H


----------



## cinderella78

JessLCH said:


> There are three bathrooms in the two bedroom villas???  I thought there were only two.



It's actually 2 1/2 baths.  Each bedroom has a full bath, and there is another 1/2 bath right by the kitchen.  It has a sink, and toilet - also it has the only full length mirror in the villa.  I was surprised not to find a full length mirror in the master bath.

Heidi


----------



## amym2

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## amym2

There are 2 1/2 bathrooms in the dedicated 2 bedrooms, only 2 bathrooms in the lock-off 2 bedrooms.

And we were in room 1575 and found the location great in terms of close enough to the elevators but also far enough not to hear people around them.  I agree, the hallways are not so long that the elevators would ever seem inconvenient.


----------



## jerseygal

Seems like a perfect location to me!

Beautiful pics and "not far" from the elevator!

A Perfect Combo!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to all for the Insight on Island View Locations!!!!!!!

Dreaming of Aulani in May!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wooclan

We are currently booked for 2br IV L/O for the first 3 nights (my niece plus fiance might be coming depending on her schedule) and 2BR IV for the final 2 nights.  We are contemplating on whether just cancel the L/O option and go w/ the dedicated - lucky for us, as of now, this option is avail.  Checked with the couple, they don't mind our kids coming to wake them up at 6 am. 

What units have the following:
-a straight balcony to keep tab of the young ones
-great view of the Starlit Hui show 
-partial view of the ocean

Thanks
Sam


----------



## wdrl

wooclan said:


> We are currently booked for 2br IV L/O for the first 3 nights (my niece plus fiance might be coming depending on her schedule) and 2BR IV for the final 2 nights.  We are contemplating on whether just cancel the L/O option and go w/ the dedicated - lucky for us, as of now, this option is avail.  Checked with the couple, they don't mind our kids coming to wake them up at 6 am.
> 
> What units have the following:
> -a straight balcony to keep tab of the young ones
> -great view of the Starlit Hui show
> -partial view of the ocean
> 
> Thanks
> Sam



The only Island View two-bedroom villas that have a non-angled balcony, a possible view of the Starlit Hui show, and a possible ocean view are in the Short Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3.  The dedicated two-bedrooms are xx60, plus villas #164 and #264; the lock-off two-bedrooms are villas xx66/xx68 plus villas 362/364, 462/464, and 462/564.

The Island View villas in this section of Aulani are on floors 1 through 5.  Thus, you may get your views obstructed by the landscaping.


----------



## amym2

wooclan said:


> We are currently booked for 2br IV L/O for the first 3 nights (my niece plus fiance might be coming depending on her schedule) and 2BR IV for the final 2 nights.  We are contemplating on whether just cancel the L/O option and go w/ the dedicated - lucky for us, as of now, this option is avail.  Checked with the couple, they don't mind our kids coming to wake them up at 6 am.
> 
> What units have the following:
> -a straight balcony to keep tab of the young ones
> -great view of the Starlit Hui show
> -partial view of the ocean
> 
> Thanks
> Sam



The IV rooms ending in xx75 and others mentioned in the long wing of the Ewa building have an awesome view of the Starlit Hui and a nice view of the ocean, BUT they have the angled balconies.  That said, if you are concerned that your kids will be going onto the balcony without you, rest assured that the balcony doors are nearly impossible to open.  They are extremely heavy (our 9 and 11 year olds could not open them) and have two separate locks.  Plus with the sofabed or sleeper chair out, you'd need to place furniture in front of the balcony door to have space.


----------



## wooclan

amym2 said:


> The IV rooms ending in xx75 and others mentioned in the long wing of the Ewa building have an awesome view of the Starlit Hui and a nice view of the ocean, BUT they have the angled balconies.  That said, if you are concerned that your kids will be going onto the balcony without you, rest assured that the balcony doors are nearly impossible to open.  They are extremely heavy (our 9 and 11 year olds could not open them) and have two separate locks.  Plus with the sofabed or sleeper chair out, you'd need to place furniture in front of the balcony door to have space.



Thanks. We can work with angled balconies. Is the EWA phase III?  Which floors would you suggest to have decent view of the show and ocean?


----------



## justkeepswimmin

cinderella78 said:


> You are welcome, although I should be thanking you and whoever figured out to ask for a room ending in xx75 or xx81.  I requested that and got it.
> 
> Heidi



That's what area we are requesting too, except for the 1 bedrooms in that area.  I believe they are xx77 and xx83, Long wing Ewa building.  I think I also have xx71 in my request.  I am wondering if I should leave that one off as I do not think I have seen any photos from that group of rooms? 

Looks great, and a wonderful way to save on points but still enjoy those ocean views!  Love all the information on this thread and on these boards!


----------



## wdrl

justkeepswimmin said:


> Looks great, and a wonderful way to save on points but still enjoy those ocean views!  Love all the information on this thread and on these boards!



We should all keep in mind that a location request is just that: A request.  If someone books an Island View villa, they run the risk of getting a 'true' island view that does not face the ocean, or is on a very low floor (if not the first floor itself).


----------



## amym2

wooclan said:


> Thanks. We can work with angled balconies. Is the EWA phase III?  Which floors would you suggest to have decent view of the show and ocean?



Yes, I think so.  We were on the 15th floor and had a great view.  I'd just request a high floor instead of listing actual floors.  I would think anything above the 5th floor or so would give you a decent view, but the higher the better in terms of the ocean.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

wdrl said:


> We should all keep in mind that a location request is just that: A request.  If someone books an Island View villa, they run the risk of getting a 'true' island view that does not face the ocean, or is on a very low floor (if not the first floor itself).



Thanks! I know the 'risks', not trying to do anything against the rules and I never pack a sense of entitlement on any vacation, super happy to be in Hawaii regardless of view.  Also happy to have this thread, on Aulani room views, as a reference so I can try and request the best room possible that is in my booking category.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Very excited here!  We were able to book a once in a lifetime vacation to Aulani and Disneyland.  Ocean view studios at Aulani and Grand Villa at DL.
We will be traveling with my parents and my sister's family.

We are now DVC "point-less" through 2014, but SO worth it to get the rooms we wanted.  This will truly be a magical vacation.


----------



## Cinderpamela

aprincesswannabe said:


> Very excited here!  We were able to book a once in a lifetime vacation to Aulani and Disneyland.  Ocean view studios at Aulani and Grand Villa at DL.
> We will be traveling with my parents and my sister's family.
> 
> We are now DVC "point-less" through 2014, but SO worth it to get the rooms we wanted.  This will truly be a magical vacation.



Wow that sounds like an amazing trip! 

We seem to always be in a state of borrowing... but like you said its so worth it!!


----------



## mithreechicks

We arrived late Wednesday night, and we were completely impressed - even in the dark.  After 9+ hours on the plane, driving through traffic, and stopping at Target, we were more than ready to check in and check out the resort.  Bell Services greeted us as we pulled up, emptied our car, and told us all we needed to do was check in.  Clyde was waiting for us with leis and beads, and walked us to the check in.  

I had called about 3 weeks ago to put in a room request based on all the great pictues and suggestions here   - we had a dedicated 2BR OV room already reserved, and wanted a sunset view.  I requested Ewa Tower, high floor, room ending in XX80 or XX50; then specifically rooms 1180 or 1550.   We were given room 1480 and I was thrilled!!  The CM at the desk, however, was telling us it was a view of back side of the resort.  Now, I had done my homework, and was just about to correct him,  when he looked as his screen and saw his mistake.  They have pictures of the view from every balcony.

from our balcony - 


looking backwards toward the island -





[/URL][/IMG]

The room is incredible!!  and with having 5 in our family - 4 of which are girls - having the extra 1/2 bath is great!  My only slight complaint is that since its a dedicated 2BR, I would've thought the balconies would all be connected - the Master BR is separate from the Family Room/2nd BR.  Not a big deal though 

The water slides are still closed; we were told they'd be open by Monday





[/URL][/IMG]

Everything else is open, as far as I can tell.

It rained yesterday morning until around 11:00, but then became sunny and beautiful.  It didn't seem very crowded; although I'm thinking that will change over the weekend with Thanksgiving next week.

I think everyone who has posted has said how expensive things are here - and they are not lying!  Its very expensive - even if you're expecting it, its still a shock (gallon of milk at Target was $5.29).  

We ate at Monkeypod last night; food was good, but will try to get there again during Happy Hour for the 1/2 price food and drinks 

Heading out again for the day to do nothing with DD's 1 & 3 , while DH and DD#2 head out for scuba diving.  Tomorrow we are planning the Pear Harbor visit.

One very cool thing is seeing the military planes flying overhead. 

Still trying to get used to the time change - we're from Chicago, so when we're exhausted by 8:30, we have to remember its really 12:30 back home - LOL!

I'll post more later   (hope my pics actually post - if not, I'll post a link to the album)

{maybe this link will work for the pics -->http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/spurps1/library/Aulani 2013 }


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Looking in the first page I see all the pool views listed are on low floors. What numbers should we request to get the best pool view and what towers/locations get you the higher floors?

Thank you!


----------



## BowlingAriel

Oh no, why are the slides closed .?


----------



## jerseygal

Your pics look like they were xxed out?????

Can't view them! Would LOVE TO SEE YOUR PICS! 


HOPE YOU HAVE AN AWESOME VACA IN AULANI! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR VIEW!


----------



## jerseygal

Sorry, just found the link!

THANK YOU FOR POSTING! BEAUTIFUL! ENJOY!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Cinderpamela

lovetotraveltx said:


> Looking in the first page I see all the pool views listed are on low floors. What numbers should we request to get the best pool view and what towers/locations get you the higher floors?
> 
> Thank you!



The highest floor for the poolview category is the 5th floor,(as shown in the first posts on this thread) so when we had the poolview category I requested 5th floor, that way we also had a view of the ocean. We were in the Waianae building and our view is posted on the first page, room 504.


----------



## Jaaron2

Cinderpamela said:


> The highest floor for the poolview category is the 5th floor,(as shown in the first posts on this thread) so when we had the poolview category I requested 5th floor, that way we also had a view of the ocean. We were in the Waianae building and our view is posted on the first page, room 504.



We are going from June 17th to July 1st and have a 2 bedroom ocean view room. This will be our second trip and we are so psyched. I was worried about getting a room at the 7 month mark, we had been calling in and weren't able to book ahead of our scheduled arrival time. Luckily right at the 7 month mark we were able to get one of 5 rooms that were available. Tomorrow we book our last night. We loved Aulani when we went last year, it is an unbelievable resort.


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm so looking forward to our third visit to Aulani in June, I can't wait to see what my grandson, nieces and nephew think of the resort.  I was on vacation during the 7 month booking window so I left my DBIL with the task of booking our 4 nights and he was successful.  Kauai and Aulani here we come!


----------



## mithreechicks

Still here, and its still beautiful! 

The slides opened up yesterday afternoon.  They had been working on, what looked to be, resurfacing the stairs.  (there are 2 sets of stairs - one leading to the body slide, one to the inter tube slide).  Both sides opened up, but the stairway to the body slide was quickly roped off.  The slide was still open, but there was then only the stairway to feed both slides.

Thursday and Friday it seemed empty here; pretty much had the run of the place.  However, by yesterday afternoon, there wasn't a chair in the shade to be found.  

The 18 and older pool area has never had more than 6 or 7 people there; the infinity hot tub is open, and does seem to be adhering to the 18 and older rule.  

The other hot tubs always seem to be overcrowded-and with small kids in there.

We ventured out to Pearl Harbor and the USS Missouri on Saturday morning.  We got there by 7:30, and got tickets for the 8:30 tour.  It wasn't that crowded then, but when we got back, there were people pouring into the gates.  Getting there early is your best bet.

We've eaten at both the buffet and Ama Ama: both expensive. I wouldn't go back to the buffet-not worth the $$ and the service we had was awful (the restaurant was only 1/2 full).  We've also had a few quick meals from Ule Ule and Off the Hook; they've been good.  We're going to head to Longboards tonight.  

We're heading up to the North Shore today for some sightseeing and shopping.  

We've never adjusted to the time change - we're still getting up at 5:00 (which is 9:00 Chicago time), and going to bed by 9:00...at least we won't have to adjust too much when we get back 

The Christmas decorations are up now as well - I'll try to add pics to the album I posted.


----------



## mithreechicks

Another update: we're sitting in front of Ule Ule and they are in the process of building a 2nd wristband/towel kiosk right on the other side of the chairs that are circling the kids' dancing waters area. They eliminated 2 rows of chairs to put it in (weird, since we were just sitting there yesterday, and chairs were hard to come by ..) I'll (attempt) to post pics when we get back to the room.


----------



## cuteinnocent

mithreechicks said:


> Still here, and its still beautiful!
> We ventured out to Pearl Harbor and the USS Missouri on Saturday morning.  We got there by 7:30, and got tickets for the 8:30 tour.  It wasn't that crowded then, but when we got back, there were people pouring into the gates.  Getting there early is your best bet.



For Pearl Harbor, when you get there an hour early is there much to do for the hour waiting?


----------



## Cinderpamela

cuteinnocent said:


> For Pearl Harbor, when you get there an hour early is there much to do for the hour waiting?



Yes, there is a whole museum area to tour while waiting for your boat time. We also rented the audio headset to go through the museum.... way more informative that just doing the walkthrough without the headset.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *BowlingAriel*, there are several photos of the poolside cabanas at Aulani.  Click here to see the photos and read about the new locations for some of the cabanas.


----------



## luv2boys

Just booked a 2 BR ocean view.  What are the favorite room #s?


----------



## wendypooh

I admit, I haven't read through the entire thread, I WILL, but, if anyone can help real quick, I'd really appreciate it.  I just booked a 1br, island garden view - I'd love some input on what room # to request to get the best view.   Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

wendypooh said:


> I admit, I haven't read through the entire thread, I WILL, but, if anyone can help real quick, I'd really appreciate it.  I just booked a 1br, island garden view - I'd love some input on what room # to request to get the best view.   Thanks Everyone!!!



There is really no need to read through the whole thread, just look at the first posts that wdrl put together , there is a diagram of all the rooms and their category.... and then you can check out the pictures that have been posted that are in your category. From there you should get an idea of what you would like to put in for a request.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Thoughts on dedicated 2-bedroom vs. lock off??

Thank you!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

lovetotraveltx said:


> Thoughts on dedicated 2-bedroom vs. lock off??  Thank you!



We went with a dedicated for the extra toilet, us having 2 queens in the bedroom instead of a queen and sofa bed (just for comforts sake).

I'm sure there are pros and cons to each though!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Thank you!


----------



## amym2

wendypooh said:


> I admit, I haven't read through the entire thread, I WILL, but, if anyone can help real quick, I'd really appreciate it.  I just booked a 1br, island garden view - I'd love some input on what room # to request to get the best view.   Thanks Everyone!!!



If you want an ocean view for the island view points, request a high floor room in the long wing of the Ewa tower.  We were in 1575, but that's a 2bdrm.  It would be the 1bdrms in the same area.


----------



## amym2

lovetotraveltx said:


> Thoughts on dedicated 2-bedroom vs. lock off??
> 
> Thank you!



We also went with the dedicated for the 3rd bathroom (toilet) and the two queens in the 2nd bedroom.  DD was a little bummed because the dedicated have the sleeper chair instead of the pull-down bed under the TV, but she slept on the sofabed anyway.  We didn't need the separate entrance or the kitchenette part in the studio, so we were happy with the dedicated.


----------



## wdrl

Does anyone have an updated resort map for Aulani that shows the Ka Maka Landing and other new additions at the resort?  I'd like to update the maps I have in Post #1 because the ones I have are all pre-November 2012 and they don't show all the enhancements to Aulani.

If anyone has an updated map, please PM me and we can exchange emails/mailing addresses.

Thanks!


----------



## mjankow1

Can someone tell me if it is possible to request a room if you have rented DVC points?  I called member services and they would not let me request a room unless I was the owner of the points.  I rented through David's rental so I do not know who the owner is associated with the points.


----------



## mcgregml

mjankow1 - You cannot make the request directly, but if you contact David's they will get in touch with the owner and have them make the request.  I know because I have rented my points out through David's several times and have made those requests before.  In fact, I made some today!


----------



## BobNed

wdrl said:


> Does anyone have an updated resort map for Aulani that shows the Ka Maka Landing and other new additions at the resort?  I'd like to update the maps I have in Post #1 because the ones I have are all pre-November 2012 and they don't show all the enhancements to Aulani.
> 
> If anyone has an updated map, please PM me and we can exchange emails/mailing addresses.
> 
> Thanks!


I have one.  Just sent you a PM.


----------



## luv2boys

How far in advance do you put in a room request?


----------



## wdrl

BobNed said:


> I have one.  Just sent you a PM.



Thanks, BobNed!  I just responded to you via PM.

Hope you are having a great time at Aulani. How are the crowds and the weather?


----------



## BobNed

wdrl said:


> Thanks, BobNed!  I just responded to you via PM.
> 
> Hope you are having a great time at Aulani. How are the crowds and the weather?


Surprisingly, the crowds are minimal.  The weather has bee great with the exception of Sunday (yesterday) when in rained all day with thunder and lightening.  They closed the pools and lazy river for about 4 hours.  Temps have been around 80 every day.  Usually a nice breeze from the trade winds so the humidity hasn't been bad either.

we ate at Ama-Ama Saturday for dinner.  We were disappointed.  Lots of little things that added up to a not-so-great experience and we all rated the food as "OK".  We ate there last year and it was fantastic.  I talked to one of the cast members who said they still get complaints about how hit or miss it is.  With the average price for dinner at $100 per person they simply need to do better.  We ate at Chuck's Steak and Seafood at the Marriott timeshares at lagoon 4 and the prices averaged $40 per person and the food and service were excellent.

Other than Ama-Ama (for us anyway) everything here is superb, just like our last visit a year ago.  The new additions are great.  And I can confirm both the leisure pool and the double-deck hot tub are adults only (18 and up).  And they do enforce it.


----------



## jerseygal

I put my room requests in as soon as I make the reservation or as soon as I gather enough info to make an "informed" room request!

Happy Travels!


----------



## CailinFig

cinderella78 said:


> You are welcome, although I should be thanking you and whoever figured out to ask for a room ending in xx75 or xx81.  I requested that and got it.
> 
> Heidi



So just to make sure...any rooms ending in xx75 or xx81 are in the Ewa building overlooking Starlit Hui? The higher up the better to possibly see the ocean? TIA!


----------



## CailinFig

And are there any 1 bedrooms or suites that would have similar views?


----------



## CailinFig

Nevermind! I see the chart!


----------



## wdrl

Much of the U.S. has been hit with cold weather and snow, and more is on the way.  To paraphrase the Christmas classic, the weather here on the mainland has been frightful.   But at Aulani the weather has been delightful.

Thanks to *BobNed*, here are some great photos of the view from Villa #901, a Grand Villa in the Waianae Building.  As an added bonus, *BobNed's* vila offered a great view of the new Ka Maka Landing features and the Waikolohe Valley.

Villa #901 is on the 9th floor.  Like all Grand Villas at Aulani, it faces the Pacific Ocean and its balcony covers the entire length of end cap of the building.  






Looking straight ahead from villa #901's balcony, you can see the lagoon and the ocean.






When you look to the right, you can see the JW Marriott Resort, which is next to Aulani.  The following photos show the view looking to the right and the extreme right.











Looking down and to the far right, you can see the Wailana Leisure Pool, which is now restricted to guests 18 years of age and older.  The first photo shows the Wailana Pool and the second photo shows the Wailana's expanded pool deck.  Although not clearly visible in the far right of the second photo, there are three cabanas at the Wailana Pool reserved just for adults.











Aulani's new Ka Maka Landing took over a lawn that use to be the home for the Starlit Hui.  The recent enhancements have really transformed the entire area.  A new Infinity Pool and Grotto, a kids' splash play area, more deck space, and relocated cabanas, not to mention a new quick serve cafe with outdoor seating, have all been added over the past year.

In the following photo, the new Ka Maka Infinity Pool and Grotto can be seen with the beach in the upper left.  Keiki Cove, the new kids splash zone is in the lower left.






Shifting the camera angle a little to the left, you can see Aulani's main pool in Waikolohe Valley.  Also, in the left upper edge of the photo is the two-level hot tub, which has also been designated just for adults.






Looking from the left side of Villa #901's balcony, you can see the central part of Aulani's Waikolohe Vally.  The Rainbow Reef is to the lower left, Waikolohe Pool is to the right, and parts of the Waikolohe Lazy River can be seen in the upper left.  There are a few guests snorkeling in the Rainbow Reef.  The Volcano in the middle of the photo doubles as the water slide.






Looking up and to the left, you have a good view of Aulani's Lagoon and the Waikolohe Pool.  The Ko Olina Wedding Chapel (which isn't part of Aulani) is the green roofed building that can be seen in the left/middle part of the photo.






Here is another photo of the view from villa #901 looking toward the Ewa Building.  This is the "Long Wing" of the Ewa Building Phase 3 with villas xx70 to xx86.  The end cap of the Ewa Building also has Grand Villas facing the ocean.  To the extreme left of the photo can be seen a sliver of the Ewa Building Phase 1.






A big Mahalo to *BobNed *for sharing his photos with us!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

^ Lucky Bob!!  Looks like an awesome view.

So dumb question (not sure if the answer is buried in this thread somewhere) but if there are now 3 "adults only" cabanas how many "family" cabanas are there now?  Are there some at the main pool that aren't in that kiddy play area?  We WERE going to rent one for two days last summer but now I've heard the price has gone up significantly but so I might still be interested in ONE day of rental.not sure that they're worth all that tho.  But just curious how many are left for the rest of us.   I would love to see some updated pics of the "family" ones so I could see if they're too shady or whatSomebody had posted pics last summer back before they took them down so I wasn't sure if they went back into the same spot or not?


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> ^ Lucky Bob!!  Looks like an awesome view.
> 
> So dumb question (not sure if the answer is buried in this thread somewhere) but if there are now 3 "adults only" cabanas how many "family" cabanas are there now?  Are there some at the main pool that aren't in that kiddy play area?  We WERE going to rent one for two days last summer but now I've heard the price has gone up significantly but so I might still be interested in ONE day of rental.not sure that they're worth all that tho.  But just curious how many are left for the rest of us.   I would love to see some updated pics of the "family" ones so I could see if they're too shady or whatSomebody had posted pics last summer back before they took them down so I wasn't sure if they went back into the same spot or not?



There are a total of eight cabanas at Aulani:  Three adult-only cabanas at the Wailana Pool; two family cabanas at the Menehune Bridge Play area; and three family cabanas in the Ka Maka Landing area.  There use to be four cabanas on the pool deck near the Waikolohe Pool, but those four cabanas have been relocated.  Three cabanas were moved to the Ka Maka Landing area and the fourth cabana was added to the Wailana Pool area.

Here is an article about the Aulani cabanas, with photos courtesy of *BowlingAriel*.  The article mentions the prices and the amenities offered.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> There are a total of eight cabanas at Aulani:  Three adult-only cabanas at the Wailana Pool; two family cabanas at the Menehune Bridge Play area; and three family cabanas in the Ka Maka Landing area.  There use to be four cabanas on the pool deck near the Waikolohe Pool, but those four cabanas have been relocated.  Three cabanas were moved to the Ka Maka Landing area and the fourth cabana was added to the Wailana Pool area.
> 
> Here is an article about the Aulani cabanas, with photos courtesy of *BowlingAriel*.  The article mentions the prices and the amenities offered.



Thanks!  I'll check it out!! I guess the Ka Maka Landing area is where we would want to be.  Wonder if they will guarantee a location?  Hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## Halefamilyof6

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks!  I'll check it out!! I guess the Ka Maka Landing area is where we would want to be.  Wonder if they will guarantee a location?  Hummmmmmmmmm



When I called and reserved our cabana, they would not guarantee a location EXCEPT to note that we need a family cabana. They asked us if we had a preference and that they'd note it on our reservation.

Not sure what other people's experiences have been...but that's ours =)


----------



## jerseygal

THANK YOU so much to both of you for posting these breathtaking pictures!!!!

With the stress of holiday wrapping(thank goodness done with present shopping), stress of food preparation and such, I just "took a moment" to relax and "DREAM" of our Aulani 2014 vacation! A BEAUTIFUL PIECE OF PARADISE! We as DVC members, are quite LUCKY to have such a beautiful place to travel!


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL! TO THOSE WHO ARE FORTUNATE TO BE AT AULANI DURING THE CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY, RELAX AND ENJOY!


----------



## Anal Annie

Halefamilyof6 said:


> When I called and reserved our cabana, they would not guarantee a location EXCEPT to note that we need a family cabana. They asked us if we had a preference and that they'd note it on our reservation.
> 
> Not sure what other people's experiences have been...but that's ours =)



I wonder if they will let you cancel then on the day of your rental if they stick you in the kids play area?  Since our DS will be 17 when we go I wouldn't want to pay all that money and be stuck there.  Maybe we'll just save the money and skip the cabana rental then if they won't guarantee a location.


----------



## georgiasmom

Got in on the Delta glitch today !!! FOUR tickets Boston to Hawaii for $320 TOTAL!!!!! Amazing. Talk about 

Amy


----------



## LisaT91403

Anal Annie said:


> I wonder if they will let you cancel then on the day of your rental if they stick you in the kids play area?  Since our DS will be 17 when we go I wouldn't want to pay all that money and be stuck there.  Maybe we'll just save the money and skip the cabana rental then if they won't guarantee a location.



We are here now, and people definitely cancel the day of. We booked our trip (over Christmas, no less) a week out, and therefore had no reservations. We've had the Executive Lanai for 3 of our 4 days, all because if cancellations. We like the lanai better than the cabana. If we had wanted a cabana, we could have had one for 2 of our 4 days...lots of cancellations.


----------



## yolie912

georgiasmom said:


> Got in on the Delta glitch today !!! FOUR tickets Boston to Hawaii for $320 TOTAL!!!!! Amazing. Talk about   Amy


So Jealous! When are you going to Aulani?


----------



## jerseygal

GOOD FOR YOU!  AMAZING PRICE!!!

If Delta "couldn't get it right"...OH, WELL, YOUR GAIN!


----------



## georgiasmom

yolie912 said:


> So Jealous! When are you going to Aulani?



Last 2 weeks of March!


----------



## poohj80

georgiasmom said:


> Got in on the Delta glitch today !!! FOUR tickets Boston to Hawaii for $320 TOTAL!!!!! Amazing. Talk about
> 
> Amy



Ah man, I need to get that lucky ro will be canceling Aulani trip. :-(


----------



## jraz

I have booked our trip for June of this coming year and can not wait to get there.  I have a dedicated 2br OV and was glad to hear that there is an extra bathroom.  Didn't know that, but I have read through this entire thread at different times and do not recall what rooms are the best to request for a balcony that is not broken into two.  Would love to have on fluid so that we can all visit and not worry about the partition.  When we stayed at the AKL we have a partition and it was a little annoying when all the adults wanted to be on the balcony enjoying the animals.  Had to move furniture... so any recommendations on which rooms to request?  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Just got back from an amazing trip to Aulani! Here are our 2 room views that we had over the trip:

First off we were in an Standard View Studio for one night- I had put in a request for higher floor if possible. 

We got room #567- I thought was pretty decent view for a standard view room:


----------



## Cinderpamela

The next day we moved to a 1 bedroom Island View, I had put in a request for:
EWA Building
Higher floor room ending in xx77 or xx83

we wound up with room  #677 which included a bit of bonus Ocean View!

Here is the view from the deck off the master bedroom:




and the view from the deck off the living room area:




It was a great room to be able to watch Starlit Hui from on the days that it was on lawn down below!


----------



## wdrl

Cinderpamela said:


> Just got back from an amazing trip to Aulani! Here are our 2 room views that we had over the trip:



Thanks for posting your photos of both of your villas, Pam.  So, have you booked your next trip to Aulani?


----------



## Cinderpamela

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photos of both of your villas, Pam.  So, have you booked your next trip to Aulani?



Ha! We have been talking about it wdrl! This was the first trip to Hawaii for our 2 sons (16 & 12) and they loved it, especially the surf lessons with Hawaii Fire.... they are saying that they would rather go back to Aulani than Disney next year  !

I certainly wouldn't be sad to have to go back!! Our DVC account may need to recover for a year...that or we need to buy some more points


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for posting pics! Beautiful pics;
So you were in the Long Wing of the EWA building, correct?? Very lovely view!

Hope that you and your family had an AWESOME TIME! 
Did you eat "off property" a lot?  If so, what was your favorite off property restaurant?  

Cannot wait for our May Aulani trip with our family! 

Now to just make it through the tough winter! 
We have about 6-10 inches predicted here in the east!  TOO SOON!

HAPPY NEW YEAR WITH MANY GREAT DVC TRIPS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## georgiasmom

I see folks requesting things like xx77 rooms, certain buildings and higher floors. What does that mean? I have a dedicated 2 bedroom pool view for 10 days in March. Would love suggestions on what kind of room location requests to make. 


Thanks

Amy


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Help from those that have stayed before.  We are getting a dedicated 2 bedroom for this august.  Was going with Island View but would you spend 35 points total stay to upgrade to pool view?

Like some of the IV villas but don't want to see the parking garage 

Thanks!


----------



## Anal Annie

Cinderpamela said:


> Just got back from an amazing trip to Aulani! Here are our 2 room views that we had over the trip:
> 
> *First off we were in an Island View Studio for one night*- I had put in a request for higher floor if possible.
> 
> We got room #567- I *thought was pretty decent view for a standard view* room:



Thanks for posting - and sorry, I am confused.  Is this an island view or a standard view??  Looks what I would call standard. 

How was it that you settled on asking for XX77 or xx83 as your request??


----------



## Anal Annie

lovetotraveltx said:


> Help from those that have stayed before.  We are getting a dedicated 2 bedroom for this august.  Was going with Island View but would you spend 35 points total stay to upgrade to pool view?
> 
> Like some of the IV villas but don't want to see the parking garage
> 
> Thanks!



Did you get your ressie???  I have the same mixed emotions about the views (only over a studio).  We had booked an OV studio for last summer and now for our re-booking this year we have 100 less points to work with so I was just going to book an IV if it's availablebut the PV is tempting - it looks lovely from most of the pictures I've seen.  I just don't want to dip into TOOOO many of our points for next yr. if I don't have towe're cutting one night off of the trip.concessions have to be made.   It doesn't seem like there have been too many IV pics posted yetCinderpamela "done good" with her request tho.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks for posting - and sorry, I am confused.  Is this an island view or a standard view??  Looks what I would call standard.
> 
> How was it that you settled on asking for XX77 or xx83 as your request??



Sorry... your right the first night was Standard View.... then we moved to an Island View.... messed up in my editing!

I settled on those numbers based on the room map/guide that wrdl has on the first page of this thread. I studied that map and thus knew those were the one bedroom options that I wanted/hoped to get with a view of the Starlit Hui Lawn.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks again for posting!

Your pics are really making me excited for Aulani!

Can't wait for our trip!!!!!!! So many great things coming up in "14!!! 

Right about now, amidst 10 to 12 inches of snow predicted for today into tomorrow in the east, WISH I was in that great Hawaii weather! 

Hope that you thoroughly enjoyed your trip! SO NICE TO HAVE FAMILY TIME TOGETHER ON A GREAT TRIP!

LOVE MY DVC!!!!!!(hate paying the dues though(lol)!!!)


----------



## Anal Annie

Cinderpamela said:


> Sorry... your right the first night was Standard View.... then we moved to an Island View.... messed up in my editing!
> 
> I settled on those numbers based on the room map/guide that wrdl has on the first page of this thread. I studied that map and thus knew those were the one bedroom options that I wanted/hoped to get with a view of the Starlit Hui Lawn.



This was your 2nd trip to Aulani wasn't it?  What kind of villa view did you have on your 1st trip??   Do you always do IV?


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> This was your 2nd trip to Aulani wasn't it?  What kind of villa view did you have on your 1st trip??   Do you always do IV?



Yep it was our second time there. The first time it was just DH and I and we had a studio in the pool view category... I had tried to get IV but those had all been snatched up, so we had to do one less night due to points. That time I requested highest floor (which for poolview is the 5th floor) and got room 504 in the Waianea tower. 

On this last trip our boys asked us if poolview was better... that was a tough one to answer because I think I would take IV or SV and being able to stay more nights anytime... but with the poolview it was really fun/nice to be able to look out on the Waikalohe Valley it made you feel more a part of it. The Island View was more romoved from all that.


----------



## dadaleus

wdrl said:


> Does anyone have an updated resort map for Aulani that shows the Ka Maka Landing and other new additions at the resort?



I take it no luck on this huh? I'm curious to see the newly completed layout.


----------



## Cinderpamela

dadaleus said:


> I take it no luck on this huh? I'm curious to see the newly completed layout.



Here is a scan of the map we just got on our trip 12/23-12/29:





and here is the photobucket link to it if needed:
http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/K...rt=3&o=0&_suid=138869250322608914502773717903


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is a scan of the map we just got on our trip 12/23-12/29:  http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/Kpwarnick/media/Aulani December 2013/scan0001_zps2a409b51.jpg.html  and here is the photobucket link to it if needed: http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/Kpwarnick/media/Aulani%20December%202013/scan0001_zps2a409b51.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0#/user/Kpwarnick/media/Aulani%20December%202013/scan0001_zps2a409b51.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0&_suid=138869250322608914502773717903



Thank you for this! I was just creating a planning binder for my sister who is coming with us (we've all been, she hasn't) and this is a perfect addition. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is a scan of the map we just got on our trip 12/23-12/29:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the photobucket link to it if needed:
> http://s1140.photobucket.com/user/K...rt=3&o=0&_suid=138869250322608914502773717903




Thanks for posting the map!!!  I'm really hoping we get a room facing the Halawai Lawn.  I would love to be able to watch the shows and movies from my deck


----------



## wdrl

georgiasmom said:


> I see folks requesting things like xx77 rooms, certain buildings and higher floors. What does that mean? I have a dedicated 2 bedroom pool view for 10 days in March. Would love suggestions on what kind of room location requests to make.
> 
> Amy




If you look at the maps and charts in Post #1, you'll see the Pool View villas are all located on floors 1 through 5 facing the Waikolohe Valley, which is the home of Aulani's main pool and lazy river.  The Dedicated Two-Bedroom villas with Pool Views are the villas with room numbers ending xx02 or xx08 (both in the Waianae Building), villa 550 in the Ewa Building Phase 1, and room numbers ending xx74, xx80, or xx86 (in the Ewa Building Long Wing).  Since you booked a Dedicated 2BR Pool View, you'll be assigned one of those rooms.  

Aulani's room numbering system is fairly simple and straight forward.  Think of the resort as a giant letter *U*.  The room numbers start at the top right and increase as you work your way around to the top left of the *U*.  So room number xx02 is in the upper right, room 550 is near the base of the *U*, while room number xx86 is on the upper left side.  

Aulani is situated so the the lagoon and ocean are at the top of the *U* and the lobby and main entrance is at the base of the *U*.  If you wanted to be as near the ocean as possible, then a villa ending in room numbers xx02 or xx86 might be your first choice.

Depending on your room location, you can get morning sun or afternoon sun, or perhaps even see a bit of the sunset (although Pool View villas tend to be too low to actually see much sunset views).  The sun travels from the lower left of the *U* to the upper right of the *U*.  Villas in the Waianae Building (xx02 or xx08) will get sun in the morning til mid afternoon.  They will be in the shade in the afternoon and can't see the sunset.  Villas on the Ewa side of the resort (550, xx74, xx80, and xx86) won't get morning sun, but will get afternoon sun.

A Dedicated 2BR Pool View might be as low as the first floor or as high as the 5th floor.  Some people prefer a high floor, others prefer the first floor.  Some people like the 3rd floor because that is the same floor that the lobby, general store, and main entrance and exit to street level is located on.  Personally, I don't think there is a need to request being close to the elevators (which are located near villas ending in xx12 or xx70).I think Aulani has a very nice layout with relatively short hallways and its easy to get from one point to another within 5 minutes.

Hope this helps.



lovetotraveltx said:


> Help from those that have stayed before.  We are getting a dedicated 2 bedroom for this august.  Was going with Island View but would you spend 35 points total stay to upgrade to pool view?
> 
> Like some of the IV villas but don't want to see the parking garage
> 
> Thanks!



I really liked our Pool View villa.  We were in #304 and could see the Menehune Bridge and some of the Waikolohe pool.  But what I really like was listening to the music that was being played in the Waikolohe Valley throughout the day.  It made me feel like I was actually in a magical place in Paradise.  When you have an Island View, its possible to have some nice views (see Ewa Building Long Wing xx75, xx81, xx87) with a bit of the ocean, but you don't get to hear the music.


----------



## jerseygal

Very thorough!!! 

Thank you for the great details on Aulani layout and room numbering!


----------



## dadaleus

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is a scan of the map we just got on our trip 12/23-12/29



Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitti4luv

We just got back from Aulani, wow! We stayed 8 night in an iv studio dh,ds(11) and dd(9). We stayed in the ewa tower long wing on the 14th floor. We would pick the same room again if we were going back! We watched the sunrise, boats coming in, ocean and starlit huit, the lawn was below us. Just beautiful!


----------



## Sur

Kitti4luv said:


> We just got back from Aulani, wow! We stayed 8 night in an iv studio dh,ds(11) and dd(9). We stayed in the ewa tower long wing on the 14th floor. We would pick the same room again if we were going back! We watched the sunrise, boats coming in, ocean and starlit huit, the lawn was below us. Just beautiful!


pictures PLEASE!!!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Cinderpamela said:


> The next day we moved to a 1 bedroom Island View, I had put in a request for:
> EWA Building
> Higher floor room ending in xx77 or xx83
> 
> we wound up with room  #677 which included a bit of bonus Ocean View!
> 
> Here is the view from the deck off the master bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the view from the deck off the living room area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great room to be able to watch Starlit Hui from on the days that it was on lawn down below!



So, 677 was your island view room? Would you book it again or do pool view for 35 points more, total?


----------



## Anal Annie

Kitti4luv said:


> We just got back from Aulani, wow! We stayed 8 night in an iv studio dh,ds(11) and dd(9). We stayed in the ewa tower long wing on the 14th floor. We would pick the same room again if we were going back! We watched the sunrise, boats coming in, ocean and starlit huit, the lawn was below us. Just beautiful!





Sur said:


> pictures PLEASE!!!




Yes please!!!  Pictures & room number if you don't mind!!  
Mahalo!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

lovetotraveltx said:


> So, 677 was your island view room? Would you book it again or do pool view for 35 points more, total?



If it was during a time of year when I could get poolview for only 35 points more.... and I had the 35 points in my account then I would do pool view.

We really like how included we felt when we were in a pool view room (during our trip August of 2012 we were in PV studio #504).... and the sliding doors are so sound proof that all you had to do if you didn't want the outside sounds was just close your slider.


----------



## Kitti4luv

How do I post pictures?


----------



## Cinderpamela

Kitti4luv said:


> How do I post pictures?



Here is the link to the tutorial to show you how, its from the Welcome to the DIS thread, hope it helps:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1947588


----------



## wdrl

Kitti4luv said:


> How do I post pictures?





Cinderpamela said:


> Here is the link to the tutorial to show you how, its from the Welcome to the DIS thread, hope it helps:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1947588



As an alternative, you can email your photos to me and I will post them to the thread on your behalf.  Just click on my name to send me a PM (Private Message) and we can exchange email addresses.


----------



## georgiasmom

wdrl said:


> Hope this helps.



THanks so much this is very helpful

A


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

Sorry if this question is redundant, but I'm getting a little overwhelmed with all of the awesome information here!!!

We booked a one bedroom island view with a request to have a room that overlooks the lawn.  Our hope is to have a room from which we can just sit on our deck to watch the Starlit Hui and movies from.  Do you know what rooms numbers are best suited for this??

Thanks for the help!!!!  We're on the final countdown until we are at Aulani!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Soccerluvinmama said:


> Sorry if this question is redundant, but I'm getting a little overwhelmed with all of the awesome information here!!!
> 
> We booked a one bedroom island view with a request to have a room that overlooks the lawn.  Our hope is to have a room from which we can just sit on our deck to watch the Starlit Hui and movies from.  Do you know what rooms numbers are best suited for this??
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!!  We're on the final countdown until we are at Aulani!!



We just stayed in a 1 bedroom Island View, I had put in a request for:

EWA Building
Higher floor room ending in xx77 or xx83

we wound up with room #677 which included a view of the lawn where Starlit Hui is and a bit of bonus Ocean View! You can see my pictures of it by clicking on the link for that room number on page one of this thread.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Has anyone stayed in the dedicated 2 bedroom 550 or any ending in 86.  There aren't many 2-bedroom pool views shown and I'm not a good map reader and can't imagine 

Thank you!


----------



## JWG

Just back from a ded 2br stay in room 587 (ewa tower). It's an island/garden view with an ocean view. Same room on 7 is ocean view.  Will try to post some pics.


----------



## jerseygal

Would LOVE to see pics of your dedicated 2 br ISLAND VIEW in Ewa building!!

We are reserved for a 2 BR Island View 2 BR lockoff...I am on waitlist for dedicated, but who knows....I will be more than pleased I am sure for a 2 BR lockoff! CAN'T WAIT!

Wow, what a fun place to be around the Holidays!


----------



## wdrl

lovetotraveltx said:


> Has anyone stayed in the dedicated 2 bedroom 550 or any ending in 86.  There aren't many 2-bedroom pool views shown and I'm not a good map reader and can't imagine
> 
> Thank you!



Although we don't yet have a photo from villa #550, we have one from villa #552, which is right next door.  Click here to see photos posted by *ACDSNY* of the views from #552. 

I suggest you look at the list of villas in Post #1 and look for villas ending in even numbers in the xx80s.  They can give you a rough idea of what the view might be from a villa ending in xx86.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Sorry I'm so bad at this!  If I like the views from 04, I'll like the 2 bedrooms at 02??

If anyone stayed in a dedicated 2 bedroom pool view and loved it and hasn't posted yet, can you please

Thank you everyone!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Bump


----------



## Anal Annie

Just snagged an IV studio for August - as soon as I booked I sent an email to request the highest floor possible in the long Ewa building overlooking the Starlit Hui lawn.  I will definitely post pictures when we get back!!  Let the countdown begin!!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Anal Annie said:


> Just snagged an IV studio for August - as soon as I booked I sent an email to request the highest floor possible in the long Ewa building overlooking the Starlit Hui lawn.  I will definitely post pictures when we get back!!  Let the countdown begin!!



Who did you e-mail?  Thanks!


----------



## Anal Annie

lovetotraveltx said:


> Who did you e-mail?  Thanks!



On the left side of the screen as soon as I booked there was a link to send a message or to contact them so I just clicked on it.  It already had my Member # on it and I included my conf. # in my message and just made my request like that since the phone lines have been so horrible with waits lately.   I got a canned reply from the address below to acknowledge they received it:

members@disneyvacationclub.com


----------



## jerseygal

It is SO NICE having the reservation booked and ENJOYING THE PLANNING!

Great that you got the island view! Always SO HARD coordinating the accomodations with the airline! 

Glad that it worked out for you! We also have IV...We also requested the Long Wing as Well! Some of those pics look AWESOME!

CANNOT WAIT FR AULANI!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *TaiTai1*, here are some photos of villa #1268, a one-bedroom Ocean View in the short wing of the Ewa Building, short wing:






The view of the ocean from villa #1268, which overlooks the lawn upon which the Starlit Hui show is performed a couple nights each week.  The lawn is barely visible at the bottom center of this photo.  The Aulani wing on the right is the Ewa Building, Long Wing.






A close up view of the ocean from villa #1268.  The building in the lower left of the photo is the Ko Olina Wedding Chapel, which is not part of the Aulani Resort.






A view from villa #1268 after sunset.  The Ko Olina Wedding Chapel is in the center of the photo.






Thanks, Diane, for sharing your photos!


----------



## LJD2143

Thanks for all the contributions to this great thread.  I hope to contribute soon....we leave for Aulani on Friday! 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jerseygal

Enjoy your trip in Aulani! 
Hopefully, you will post as to how you loved it!

Those pics are BEAUTIFUL! Wow, what a GORGEOUS setting for a wedding chapel!!!


----------



## G'sMaman

We had a wonderful stay in a 3 bdrm GV last November and I thought I would share the view from our lanai.  Here are some photos of the new pool area:





Ka Maka Grotto:




Keiki Cove:


----------



## G'sMaman

On the far right, about half way down the page is where three of the new cabanas are located:


----------



## wdrl

Those are great photos G'sMaman!  Do you remember which villa you were in?

By the way, if you had been in your Grand Villa in September 2012 or earlier, this is the view you would have had from your Grand Villa:


----------



## G'sMaman

Thanks to you wdrl for all your hard work on maintaining this thread!   I know we were on the 8th floor, but I can't remember the exact room number.  WOW!  What a difference a year makes!  

Here's a video for those who want to get a better feel for the layout of the new pool area (apologies in advance, but I took this on my iPhone so it looks a little distorted here).  Click on the photo to start the video:




Here's a video of the Wailana (adult) Pool area.  The video starts from where the cabanas are located (although you can't see the actual cabanas) and ends at the bar area:


----------



## wdrl

G'sMaman said:


> I know we were on the 8th floor, but I can't remember the exact room number.  WOW!  What a difference a year makes!



Since there is only one Grand Villa on the 8th floor of the Waianae Building, then you must have been in Villa #801.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

Thanks for sharing the videos.  They make me really homesick for Aulani!


----------



## carissa1970

I have finally learned to take a photo of our villa door, usually with my DS in it.  We can never remember the room numbers, but now I can look back and request the exact room when we go again in June!  Yay!


----------



## G'sMaman

wdrl said:


> Since there is only one Grand Villa on the 8th floor of the Waianae Building, then you must have been in Villa #801.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the videos.  They make me really homesick for Aulani!



That's it!  You are good!!


----------



## jerseygal

Your pics are BEAUTIFUL! WOW!  Thanks!

Thank you for posting! I can "dream" today with this awful cold snap and storm in the east!

Hope you had an awesome trip; beautiful view! Were you pleased ???


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I know it is simply a request and no guarantees, but has anyone requested actual room numbers instead of high floor ending in...


----------



## G'sMaman

jerseygal said:


> Your pics are BEAUTIFUL! WOW!  Thanks!
> 
> Thank you for posting! I can "dream" today with this awful cold snap and storm in the east!
> 
> Hope you had an awesome trip; beautiful view! Were you pleased ???



Thank you so much jerseygal!  The pictures where taken with my iPhone so imagine what they would have turned out like if I had taken them with a real camera.    I actually didn't think the pictures did the view justice.  It really is such a beautiful place.  The trip was awesome.  One of the best family vacations ever!  We had my parents and my brother's family with us and it couldn't have worked out any better.  There's something to do for everyone.  Luckily, we have been to Honolulu before so we didn't feel the need to do too many touristy attractions.  In fact, all my planning went out the window.  Once we got settled in, it was so hard to leave the resort.  We got a cabana for the week and put it to good use!


----------



## HBmomof2

Can someone post a picture of the daily activities sheet that they give you when you are there, it doesn't have to be current?  I'd appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

HBmomof2 said:


> Can someone post a picture of the daily activities sheet that they give you when you are there, it doesn't have to be current?  I'd appreciate it.  Thanks!



The daily offerings change each day.  I created a thread awhile back and uploaded all my daily iwa's (what you get each night for the next days activities).

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3103331

I will be going to Aulani again in 2 weeks and wil update that thread with those iwas as well


----------



## lodge

We saw those! So great of you to do that!


----------



## kkmcan

I thought I read somewhere that the hotel rooms were located in a certain wing (the one marked 30-47).  Is this true?  I can't find specific info on hotel rooms locations. 

Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

kkmcan said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the hotel rooms were located in a certain wing (the one marked 30-47).  Is this true?  I can't find specific info on hotel rooms locations.
> 
> Thanks!



Aulani's hotel rooms are located on two wings:  One has rooms ending xx30-xx47, and the other has room numbers ending xx20-xx29.  The hotel wings are located between the lobby area and the DVC's Waianae wing.  The hotel wing with room numbers xx30-xx47 face the ocean and Waikolohe Valley's main pool/lazy river or face the parking garage/island.  The hotel wing with room numbers xx20-xx29 face the ocean and the Wailana Adult pool or face the parking garage/island.

Think of Aulani as having the general shape of a giant *U*.  The ocean is at the top of the *U* and the lobby is at its base.  The hotel wings are located in the lower right hand side of the resort.


----------



## DenLo

kkmcan said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the hotel rooms were located in a certain wing (the one marked 30-47).  Is this true?  I can't find specific info on hotel rooms locations.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, the hotel has rooms that face the Waikolohe Valley, plus island view for rooms facing the front of the resort, in the Section labeled 30-47 and standard view rooms in section labeled 20-29.  The last section might have rooms with a partial ocean view for those that face the Wailana Pool (adults only).  Or even ocean for those rooms that are high floors.


----------



## kkmcan

Thanks! We booked Pool view so we would be in the 30-47 section?


----------



## wdrl

kkmcan said:


> Thanks! We booked Pool view so we would be in the 30-47 section?



Probably so, but perhaps not.  All of the DVC villas that are classified as "Pool View" are facing the Waikolohe Valley, so I assume that there are Pool View hotel rooms in the xx30-xx47 wing that will also be considered Pool View hotel rooms.

But there are hotel rooms in the xx20-xx29 hotel wing that should have good views of the Wailana adult pool.  Its possible Aulani has classified some of these hotel rooms as "Pool View."  But, I don't know much of anything about the hotel rooms at Aulani, so don't rely on my comments!

Here is a photo taken from the far end of the Wailana Pool looking back at the xx20-xx29 hotel wing.  The DVC Waianae Building is on the right side of the photo.






Please be so kind to post photos of your view.  I'd love to see what you end up with.  Good luck!


----------



## HeddyRuth

Wonderful summary.  Very helpful.


----------



## LJD2143

Just returned from Aulani a week ago....here are a bunch of pictures from our room (#1474) and the rest of the resort.  

Heaven...


----------



## wdrl

LJD2143 said:


> Just returned from Aulani a week ago....here are a bunch of pictures from our room (#1474) and the rest of the resort.
> 
> Heaven...



Those are some great photos of Aulani!  Thanks so much for posting!  Its 35 weeks before we check into Aulani and I'm definitely homesick!

I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for posting the gorgeous views!

Boy, does that ocean look INVITING! CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR MAY AULANI TRIP!!!!


----------



## Anal Annie

Finished booking the last of our flights yesterday.hoping I made the right decision on them.looking forward now to planning the REST of our trip!!


----------



## carissa1970

Anal Annie said:


> Finished booking the last of our flights yesterday&#133;.hoping I made the right decision on them&#133;.looking forward now to planning the REST of our trip!!



When are you going?  The prices for June haven't moved in months and they are way to expensive to book.  Hoping they drop!


----------



## poohj80

carissa1970 said:


> When are you going?  The prices for June haven't moved in months and they are way to expensive to book.  Hoping they drop!



Our flight for March didn't drop until the first week of January and I had been watching them since we booked at the 7 month window.


----------



## Anal Annie

carissa1970 said:


> When are you going?  The prices for June haven't moved in months and they are way to expensive to book.  Hoping they drop!



We're going in August.  LAST January when I planned this trip for last summer I was able to get all of our flights (DC to LA then LA to HNL; then HNL to Maui and finally home from Maui) for $1,071 pp.  This year I spent $1,334 pp (but we still had $799 in credits coming from Hawaiian and Alaska Air).  The real killer on price this time was the leg from LAX to HNL.  The prices literally drop by $100 a week AFTER we're going.  But we have to go when we're going - we can't postpone by a week because of school starting.  That's probably why the prices drop when they do.

After I booked last year the prices started going UP right after I booked and I never saw them come back down.  I think once prices start going up if there are any sales later they are just for about what the prices were earlier.  I found a Hawaiian website a few days ago that had a blurb about how much higher the airfares are this year to/from Hawaii and it was basically saying that nearly all of the airlines have reduced the number of flights that they offer every day so that there is less supply and more demand - so they can charge more.  It also said that they expect all of the flights to sell out earlier because there are fewer seats.  So I just went ahead & finished booking.  I had already used our credits from Alaska & Hawaiian - I had just been fretting over the hop from LA and I just wanted it DONE and I didn't want to watch it start to go UP.


----------



## jerseygal

Prices for United from June-August are RIDICULOUS from Newark to Honolulu nonstop! Started to rise about 2 days after my 7 month booking window!

At 7 month, rtrip nonstop  was $715 which was the case for about 2 months prior to when I began tracking it...Thought for sure it would hold steady at the 7 month booking window, and then the next day went through the roof even for May, June-August fares are herendous!

Snagged a FABULOUS FARE, NONSTOP FLIGHT FROM NEWARK TO HONOLULU VIA UNITED,THE LOWEST OF THE SUMMER AT $756!!!!

The BEST of LUCK for those trying to secure airlines! Ridiculous, the pricing these days!

CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR AULANI TRIP IN MAY!


----------



## jekjones1558

Room 1052, ocean view 1 bedroom, Ewa building. 

Looking right:




Looking left:




Looking down:




Balcony size:


----------



## Anal Annie

Ok peeps....I am having flashbacks!!  My ds had another pneumothorax last night on his other lung!!!!  So we spent last nite in the ER getting a chest xray and a chest tube.  Now we are back in the hospital waiting for surgery tomorrow.  The thoracic surgeon said this only happens to both lungs about 10% of the time!  Just weird that I went online & booked Pearl Harbor yesterday and then he gets the same thing that caused us to have to cancel last year.  Hoping this is THE LAST ONE ever!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Anal Annie said:


> Ok peeps....I am having flashbacks!!  My ds had another pneumothorax last night on his other lung!!!!  So we spent last nite in the ER getting a chest xray and a chest tube.  Now we are back in the hospital waiting for surgery tomorrow.  The thoracic surgeon said this only happens to both lungs about 10% of the time!  Just weird that I went online & booked Pearl Harbor yesterday and then he gets the same thing that caused us to have to cancel last year.  Hoping this is THE LAST ONE ever!!



OMG!  That is scary!  Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## matthew schmidt111

We will be leaving in 4 weeks with DW for 25th anniversary (no kids this trip)... I will be in a ocean view studio for 10 days.. I have been studying these boards for 6 months.... I know I need a hobby  I need help or more like reassurance.. 1.) when can you make room request?  2.) l would like a room with a sunset.. so I should look at Ewa  building?? 3.) any ideas of any special excursions/dinners..  we will be doing Ama Ama and a catamaran, and a luau..   will have a car.. thanks for all your help..  we will be coming from the east coast and I'm done with winter..


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

For some reason my account says at the bottom of the page "you may not post attachments".  Any idea how to change that so I can add my views?


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

matthew schmidt111 said:


> We will be leaving in 4 weeks with DW for 25th anniversary (no kids this trip)... I will be in a ocean view studio for 10 days.. I have been studying these boards for 6 months.... I know I need a hobby  I need help or more like reassurance.. 1.) when can you make room request?  2.) l would like a room with a sunset.. so I should look at Ewa  building?? 3.) any ideas of any special excursions/dinners..  we will be doing Ama Ama and a catamaran, and a luau..   will have a car.. thanks for all your help..  we will be coming from the east coast and I'm done with winter..



How exciting for you!!!  And don't worry, you're not the only one who spends an "unhealthy" amount of time on these boards. I use them for planning and then as a source of vicarious living through others in between trips 

I would go ahead and put your room request in now.  My feeling is that the Ewa buildings face more toward the part of the horizon where the sun actually goes down.  If it were me, I would request the highest room possible to get the most sweeping view.  We just returned Sunday and were on the 14th floor.  I LOVED it!!  Best view we've ever had!


To me, Roy's is the old stand by for a nice dinner out.  http://royshawaii.com/locations/roys-ko-olina/menu/

I have heard great things about Chucks Steak House down at the Marriott down by the marina (about a 5 minute walk from Aulani going down the ocean front walking path) as well as Azuls (Italian) at the Marriott on the north side of Aulani.  I will tell you though that I have not eaten at either of these myself, but am basing this off of recommendations from CM and other Aulani guests who have.

Everyone at the concierge desk at Aulani is amazing and incredibly helpful.  Do not hesitate to seek them out for recommendations!  I wish I remembered the name of the gentleman that helped me with our day at the North Shore, but he gave me so many local/insider tips and recommendations of what to see and do that it really just made the day amazing.  He never tried to sell me on an excursion or anything that would provide a kickback or incentive to Disney.  He was just giving good service, which I greatly appreciated!

Have a great trip!


----------



## LisaT91403

Soccerluvinmama said:


> I have heard great things about Chucks Steak House down at the Marriott down by the marina (about a 5 minute walk from Aulani going down the ocean front walking path) as well as Azuls (Italian) at the Marriott on the north side of Aulani.  I will tell you though that I have not eaten at either of these myself, but am basing this off of recommendations from CM and other Aulani guests who have.



We went to Chuck's on our last visit to Aulani, and were not impressed. The salad bar was yucky (think iceberg lettuce, canned beans, yucky potato salad and the like). The salad bar at my local grocery store is 1000x better. The entrees were "okay" at best (some worse than okay), and expensive. If you have a car, I would skip Chuck's and go get a decent steak somewhere else. We only went because there was a shuttle from Aulani and we had no place else to eat on Christmas Eve. Chuck's does not take reservations, so that's why we were able to eat there.

And if you want steak, you could go to Outback in Kapolei and have a steak MUCH better than Chuck's at a fraction of the price.


----------



## matthew schmidt111

thanks for all the great info .... stupid question though, who do I call for room request? hotel or guest services?


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

matthew schmidt111 said:


> thanks for all the great info .... stupid question though, who do I call for room request? hotel or guest services?[/QUOTE
> 
> If you are staying in a hotel room, just call the reservation line.  If you're DVC, just call member services.  Also, if you log on to either the Aulani or DVC site (if you're a member) during the day you will often times get one of those "chat with me" options.  I have sent my request via live chat more than once and have been successful.  Just have your reservation number with you when you log onto the site so you're read.
> 
> I would also make sure they know this is a special occasion (anniversary).  You may receive some extra courtesy because of that.  If nothing else, it doesn't hurt to mention it


----------



## matthew schmidt111

Thanks  Soccerluvinmama again for the great info.   We are dvc members and will log in to the site tomorrow... I can't wait to get there !!!


----------



## jerseygal

Congrats on your 25th Anniversary! There probably is no better place than to celebrate and childless too!  
I hope that you ENJOY and will post some of your experiences and perhaps a !
photo of your room!

We too will be having a combined celebration in May! Our youngest son will be graduating High School and we will be celebrating our 31st Anniversary!
Just cannot wait for this beautiful resort!The weather AGAIN on the whole north-southeast coast is so cold, snowy, and icy that everyone is ready for SPRING AND SUMMER!

Thanks for the feedback about Chucks! We frequent Outback and I must say that for the value you cannot get better! Very nice Salad, choice of starch or vegetable, and the steaks are usually cooked to our liking! Think I will do more research on reviews about Chucks! Thanks for the tip on Azuls! Will research that one as well!

ENJOY YOUR 25TH ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## jabberwock1

Soccerluvinmama said:


> How exciting for you!!!  And don't worry, you're not the only one who spends an "unhealthy" amount of time on these boards. I use them for planning and then as a source of vicarious living through others in between trips
> 
> I would go ahead and put your room request in now.  My feeling is that the Ewa buildings face more toward the part of the horizon where the sun actually goes down.  If it were me, I would request the highest room possible to get the most sweeping view.  We just returned Sunday and were on the 14th floor.  I LOVED it!!  Best view we've ever had!
> 
> 
> To me, Roy's is the old stand by for a nice dinner out.  http://royshawaii.com/locations/roys-ko-olina/menu/
> 
> I have heard great things about Chucks Steak House down at the Marriott down by the marina (about a 5 minute walk from Aulani going down the ocean front walking path) as well as Azuls (Italian) at the Marriott on the north side of Aulani.  I will tell you though that I have not eaten at either of these myself, but am basing this off of recommendations from CM and other Aulani guests who have.
> 
> Everyone at the concierge desk at Aulani is amazing and incredibly helpful.  Do not hesitate to seek them out for recommendations!  I wish I remembered the name of the gentleman that helped me with our day at the North Shore, but he gave me so many local/insider tips and recommendations of what to see and do that it really just made the day amazing.  He never tried to sell me on an excursion or anything that would provide a kickback or incentive to Disney.  He was just giving good service, which I greatly appreciated!
> 
> Have a great trip!



Thanks for the restaurant suggestions! I have also heard that people like Monkeypod and enjoy their happy hour. I am wondering if people have had luck with same day reservations at these restaurants. I already have reservations at Aulani restaurants but would rather leave other dining plans until we get there.


----------



## matthew schmidt111

Thanks Jerseygal... congrats on your anniversary and son's graduation  Just finished shoveling heavy wet snow for 2 hours  79 degrees on Honolulu  today... I want me feet in some warm sand...   I have reservation at Monkeypod  restaurant.. I have heard some good things about it.


----------



## matthew schmidt111

hey Jabberwock1.. I was able to make dinner reservation to Monkeypod a month in advance on www.Opentable.com  I also heard they have a great happy hour


----------



## jraz

Hello everyone was wondering if you could tell me if one could do the welcome door decorations at Aulani like you can at Disney World.  I have done the welcome door package at DW and was wondering if anyone has done this at Aulani and if so where and who did you talk with?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Anal Annie

matthew schmidt111 said:


> hey Jabberwock1.. I was able to make dinner reservation to Monkeypod a month in advance on www.Opentable.com  I also heard they have a great happy hour



I was sure that I had read here of people getting ressies at monkey pod on the same day.  We really hate planning too far ahead so I hope we can get in same day anyway.


----------



## kyton

We have made a reservation at MonkeyPod online 2hrs prior to going and another twice just walked in and got a table. That was in April and then again in October. Ama Ama books out pretty quickly for dinner we have found on our last 3 visits.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

kyton said:


> We have made a reservation at MonkeyPod online 2hrs prior to going and another twice just walked in and got a table. That was in April and then again in October. Ama Ama books out pretty quickly for dinner we have found on our last 3 visits.



What about the Aulani dinner buffet?


----------



## TaiTai1

The reservation situation at MonkeyPod's changes daily.  It is very important to have reservations on Friday and Saturday evenings.  Other times may or may not be busy depending on weather and crowds.  We usually make a ressie on Open Table whenever we decide to go.  Sometimes we make it the day before... sometimes just a couple of hours ahead.  You can always sit in the bar area if there is room.  If it is raining hard, there will be fewer seats available, because they will have to close off the outside eating area.

As far as the door decorations, I've been there twice for over a week each time and I have NEVER seen any type of door decoration.  That's all I can say about that.

We were just there for two weeks in January, and had a fabulous time - of course!  Already looking to go back again.  We were very impressed with the updated and refurbished areas now with Ulu Cafe, Adult Bar and Pool, Adult Hot Tub, New Family Infinty Pool.  It's just great now.  Love it.  ENJOY!


----------



## wdwlver

lovetotraveltx said:


> What about the Aulani dinner buffet?



I was wondering this myself. I made reservations and am hoping its good.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

wdwlver said:


> I was wondering this myself. I made reservations and am hoping its good.



When are you going to Aulani. Trying to figure out how far in advance to make dinner reservations


----------



## wdwlver

lovetotraveltx said:


> When are you going to Aulani. Trying to figure out how far in advance to make dinner reservations


We will be at Aulani 7/28-8/6


----------



## tripletsmama

We just left Aulani today and we are sooo sad. It was truly paradise. We are currently at LAX. I will post pictures when I get home. We had an amazing time.


----------



## wdrl

jekjones1558 said:


> Room 1052, ocean view 1 bedroom, Ewa building.



Thanks for sharing your photos, Jean.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.  I hope Aulani turned out as nice as you hoped it would be.


----------



## shortypots

TaiTai1 said:


> We were just there for two weeks in January, and had a fabulous time - of course!  Already looking to go back again.  We were very impressed with the updated and refurbished areas now with Ulu Cafe, Adult Bar and Pool, Adult Hot Tub, New Family Infinty Pool.  It's just great now.  Love it.  ENJOY!



Where is the adult hot tub?  I want to request our room close to it! We are not going with kids, but are going in September, so kids should be at a minimum anyway.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

shortypots said:


> Where is the adult hot tub?  I want to request our room close to it! We are not going with kids, but are going in September, so kids should be at a minimum anyway.



It's next to the steps that lead to the beach.  I don't' know you can really get a room close to it as it's sort of in the middle, on the far side of the pool decks.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos, Jean.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.  I hope Aulani turned out as nice as you hoped it would be.



I have two villa's (1471 and 459) I wanted to post view pictures for, but I can't figure out how to do it.  I thought I had seen instructions on it some time ago, but now I can't find it  

Can you help?


----------



## jekjones1558

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos, Jean.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.  I hope Aulani turned out as nice as you hoped it would be.



And thanks to you for maintaining this thread. I studied it over and over before making my room request and room 1052 was just perfect for us, as was Aulani. I won't be able to return to Aulani so I am especially grateful that my stay, including weather, was so wonderful.


----------



## stings

Ok so we arrive May 14. I made a room request for highest floor possible and view of waikoloe valley for our one bedroom ov room. The website only shows the upper floor request. Do I call member services or Aulani directly to firm up my additional requests?


----------



## Cinderpamela

stings said:


> Ok so we arrive May 14. I made a room request for highest floor possible and view of waikoloe valley for our one bedroom ov room. The website only shows the upper floor request. Do I call member services or Aulani directly to firm up my additional requests?



Member services


----------



## stings

Thank you for the info. It's relatively quiet at Aulani then but just in case I wanted to make sure we get the best room possible. Thank you again.


----------



## traveled

lovetotraveltx said:


> What about the Aulani dinner buffet?


We just returned from Aulani 2/8.  We were not impressed with the food at Aulani.  It does not match the quality of the rest of the resort.  I would not do the dinner buffet. It costs $42 and the food was just mediocre.  The character breakfast was nice.  The food at Ama Ama was not up to par for the cost.  My fish (Mahi) was dry and tasted fishy (strong).  I really hope they improve the restaurants.  We loved the resort otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mantle

traveled said:


> We just returned from Aulani 2/8.  We were not impressed with the food at Aulani.  It does not match the quality of the rest of the resort.  I would not do the dinner buffet. It costs $42 and the food was just mediocre.  The character breakfast was nice.  The food at Ama Ama was not up to par for the cost.  My fish (Mahi) was dry and tasted fishy (strong).  I really hope they improve the restaurants.  We loved the resort otherwise.


That seems to be the general consensus. I just got back from my second trip. Only had breakfast at Ama'Ama twice and breakfast at Makahiki once.  Just wasn't impressed with the dinner at either restaurant on our first trip, especially considering the price.


----------



## dianeschlicht

traveled said:


> We just returned from Aulani 2/8.  We were not impressed with the food at Aulani.  It does not match the quality of the rest of the resort.  I would not do the dinner buffet. It costs $42 and the food was just mediocre.  The character breakfast was nice.  The food at Ama Ama was not up to par for the cost.  My fish (Mahi) was dry and tasted fishy (strong).  I really hope they improve the restaurants.  We loved the resort otherwise.



I agree.  We went off site for many of our meals.  Having a car is a must at Aulani.


----------



## baileysgm

stings said:


> Ok so we arrive May 14. I made a room request for highest floor possible and view of waikoloe valley for our one bedroom ov room. The website only shows the upper floor request. Do I call member services or Aulani directly to firm up my additional requests?



Where does the location request show up on the website? I've never seen it on my reservation (I just looked) Thanks!


----------



## Cinderpamela

baileysgm said:


> Where does the location request show up on the website? I've never seen it on my reservation (I just looked) Thanks!



I have never seen it show up on the website.... I have always had to call member services separately and spoke to a CM to have my room requests added. With the exception of the VGC where I actually emailed MS to give them my room request.


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

We requested an island garden one bedroom villa that overlooked the Halawai lawn, and we were not disappointed.  Not only did southern facing villa give us a perfect seat for the Starlite Hui and the movie on the lawn, but we had an unexpected and beautiful ocean view too!  Sitting in the chair on our lanai we were even able to watch the whales off the shore as they swam by.  I was glad I brought my binoculars, because one day I saw something off in the distance that caught my eye.  Upon viewing it in the binoculars I was delighted to see it was a US Navy submarine that was only partially on the surface.  I've never seen a "real sub", so that was a delight!



*View of the harbor from the lanai*









*Golf course*





*Marriott property*





*Ocean view (couldn't get enough of this!!)*















*Movie night on the lawn*





*Set up for the Starlite Hui (it was too dark to take pictures during the show)*





*Just an every day shot of the lawn.  From our deck we were able to watch several character appearances, activities and even a wedding!*


----------



## wdrl

Soccerluvinmama said:


> We requested an island garden one bedroom villa that overlooked the Halawai lawn, and we were not disappointed.



Thanks for posting your photos, Soccerluvinmama.  I got homesick for Aulani as I was looking at all the photos in your album (p.s - you have some great photos!).

I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## poohj80

Soccerluvinmama said:


> We requested an island garden one bedroom villa that overlooked the Halawai lawn, and we were not disappointed.  Not only did southern facing villa give us a perfect seat for the Starlite Hui and the movie on the lawn, but we had an unexpected and beautiful ocean view too!  Sitting in the chair on our lanai we were even able to watch the whales off the shore as they swam by.  I was glad I brought my binoculars, because one day I saw something off in the distance that caught my eye.  Upon viewing it in the binoculars I was delighted to see it was a US Navy submarine that was only partially on the surface.  I've never seen a "real sub", so that was a delight!
> 
> 
> 
> *View of the harbor from the lanai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Golf course*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott property*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ocean view (couldn't get enough of this!!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Movie night on the lawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Set up for the Starlite Hui (it was too dark to take pictures during the show)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just an every day shot of the lawn.  From our deck we were able to watch several character appearances, activities and even a wedding!*



Am I the only one who can't see these photos?  Would love to as we're a month away!


----------



## SGDisneyFam

poohj80 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see these photos?  Would love to as we're a month away!




I'm unable to see them as well.


----------



## wdrl

poohj80 said:


> Am I the only one who can't see these photos?  Would love to as we're a month away!



I'm not sure why *Soccerlovinmama's* photos don't appear.  But if you right click on the blue boxed question mark you'll see her album of photos.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hello,
I am traveling with a party of 11 people.  We have a one bedroom pool garden view and a two bedroom island garden view.

Right now I have requested a high floor (I think 7 is the highest with both these views?) in the long Ewa building near each other.

We do have 6 kids and several adults that will be spending a lot of time on the pool deck.  I am thinking of changing it to request the first floor if possible, and if not, then the above.

If you are on the first floor is there any location that would be horrible with this combination of views?

Thanks!
Tracey


----------



## wdrl

QueenDoOver said:


> Hello,
> I am traveling with a party of 11 people.  We have a one bedroom pool garden view and a two bedroom island garden view.
> 
> Right now I have requested a high floor (I think 7 is the highest with both these views?) in the long Ewa building near each other.
> 
> We do have 6 kids and several adults that will be spending a lot of time on the pool deck.  I am thinking of changing it to request the first floor if possible, and if not, then the above.
> 
> If you are on the first floor is there any location that would be horrible with this combination of views?
> 
> Thanks!
> Tracey



The Pool View villas go no higher than the 5th floor, while the Island View villas can be as high as the 16th floor, depending upon where they are located.  

Since you have villas in two different categories, they can't be side by side, but its possible to have your villas across the hall from one another.  You can call the Aulani resort and ask them to annotate that you are 'traveling with' the second villa; Aulani can then try to assign the two villas close one another, like on the same floor.  Otherwise, there is possibility that one villa might be in the Ewa side of the resort, while the other villa might be in the Waianae side.

If you opt for a first floor Pool View, either the Ewa Building Long Wing or the Waianae Building could work for you.  If you have little kids in your traveling party that will play on the Menehune Bridge Water Play area, then the Waianae Building might be better because the it could be right out your patio door.

Good luck!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

SGDisneyFam said:


> I'm unable to see them as well.



Sorry all.  At the bottom of the page is says you *may not* post attachments, so I'm not sure if that is why the pics won't show


----------



## Anal Annie

I have a question about the frig. in the Aulani studios…do they have the small freezer compartment??   I thought we've always had the small freezer in all of the WDW studios until our last trip this January to AKV Jambo House - the frig there did not have a freezer and I had ordered a couple of frozen items from Garden Grocer.  All I could do of course was put the items in the frig. part but the toaster waffles for example were a little soft & soggy after a couple of days.  Just wondered what they have in the Aulani studios.  TIA


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> I have a question about the frig. in the Aulani studios…do they have the small freezer compartment??   I thought we've always had the small freezer in all of the WDW studios until our last trip this January to AKV Jambo House - the frig there did not have a freezer and I had ordered a couple of frozen items from Garden Grocer.  All I could do of course was put the items in the frig. part but the toaster waffles for example were a little soft & soggy after a couple of days.  Just wondered what they have in the Aulani studios.  TIA



Here is a post from a previous thread that had photos of the DVC studio that include an inside shot of the fridge including a little freezer:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42691749&postcount=5

interesting thing to note- when looking at the DIS photos of the Aulani Standard hotel room, those refrigerators do not include a little freezer.... and the fridge is located under the TV.
check it out here:
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1348-aulani-resort-rooms.html


----------



## yolie912

Oh nice! There's a vacuum.


----------



## Anal Annie

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is a post from a previous thread that had photos of the DVC studio that include an inside shot of the fridge including a little freezer:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42691749&postcount=5
> 
> interesting thing to note- when looking at the DIS photos of the Aulani Standard hotel room, those refrigerators do not include a little freezer.... and the fridge is located under the TV.
> check it out here:
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1348-aulani-resort-rooms.html



*Thank you *for digging that post up for me!  Glad to know there's a small freezer but hadn't thought about the kitchenette sink.bummed to see that it's that dinky bathroom basin type like they put in at Kidani Village.  That's one of the reasons why we prefer Jambo (they have a regular bar sink).    Can't win can I?!  Those basins aren't even big enough to wash out the coffee pot!  So silly to put those in. 

I know it's still 5 1/2 months away but I'm already thinking about packing!   I keep forgetting then remembering that we still have to add the cost of bags to all of our flights so I was thinking about trying to see if I could pack in 2 checked bags for all of us to share (and maybe pack an extra duffle to use on the way home).  Not sure if I can do it.  Would need to plan to do at least a couple of loads of laundryLAST year I was thinking I could wait until we got to Maui 'cuz the Westin studios have a w/d in the units but this year we're in a reg. hotel room on Maui so that's not gonna work out.  Has anybody used the laundry facilities at Aulani?  I don't usually do laundry on vacation but I've heard DVC members get to use them for free but am not sure where they're located or how that "free" business works.  Do we get tokens or something??  I'm sure everybody has the same idea to throw in a load while at the poolthat's probably the WORST time to try to do it huh?


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> *Has anybody used the laundry facilities at Aulani?  I don't usually do laundry on vacation but I've heard DVC members get to use them for free but am not sure where they're located or how that "free" business works.  Do we get tokens or something??  I'm sure everybody has the same idea to throw in a load while at the poolthat's probably the WORST time to try to do it huh?*


*

Here is something I posted back in January 2013 about the laundry facilities at Aulani:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47061138&postcount=261.  Since both laundry rooms are on the first floor very near the doors that open to the Waikolohe Valley, its fairly easy to do a load of laundry while lounging around the pool.*


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> Here is something I posted back in January 2013 about the laundry facilities at Aulani:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47061138&postcount=261.  Since both laundry rooms are on the first floor very near the doors that open to the Waikolohe Valley, its fairly easy to do a load of laundry while lounging around the pool.



 OMG I have such a short memory span don't I?!  That post was in answer to me asking about them LAST year.   I am such a ditz!  Totally forgot!  Thanks (AGAIN)!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> OMG I have such a short memory span don't I?!  That post was in answer to me asking about them LAST year.   I am such a ditz!  Totally forgot!  Thanks (AGAIN)!!



HaHa LeeAnn.... you for sure get the benefit of the doubt because of your having to cancel last year!!! That was so sad, I am glad you are taking another shot at it!

We used the laundry facilities on our August 2012 stay in a studio and it was super easy. We just went up and got the free to DVC Member tokens from the concierge desk and the laundry room wasnt even all that crowded. There were maybe 2 other people using it.


----------



## yolie912

Can people staying in points get the free tokens?


----------



## Anal Annie

Cinderpamela said:


> HaHa LeeAnn.... you for sure get the benefit of the doubt because of your having to cancel last year!!! That was so sad, I am glad you are taking another shot at it!
> 
> We used the laundry facilities on our August 2012 stay in a studio and it was super easy. We just went up and got the free to DVC Member tokens from the concierge desk and the laundry room wasnt even all that crowded. There were maybe 2 other people using it.



Good to know…thanks.  

And do you know what?  My DS had a 2nd spontaneous pneumothorax on his first lung in Nov. and had to have surgery on it then he JUST had another pneumothorax on his OTHER lung on Feb 10th!?!  This was his biggest lung collapse yet @ 40%.  Spent another 4 nights in the hospital with that nasty chest tube and has now had surgery on his other lung.  The thoracic surgeon had told us after the 1st surgery that only about 10% of the time would it happen to BOTH lungs.  Kid can't get a break!  Unbelievable!!   Hopefully now that he's out of lungs we should be good to go!!


----------



## poohj80

Soccerluvinmama said:


> Sorry all.  At the bottom of the page is says you *may not* post attachments, so I'm not sure if that is why the pics won't show



You need to include links to the photos and not attach them. Check out the FAQ on how to post pix.


----------



## Girimama33

We are not DVC, but booked 2-2 bdr villas. The room description states a washer and dryer is included. Would that mean we would get the tokens free of charge as well?


_Posted from  Disney  Forums  Reader  for Android_


----------



## poohj80

Girimama33 said:


> We are not DVC, but booked 2-2 bdr villas. The room description states a washer and dryer is included. Would that mean we would get the tokens free of charge as well?
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Disney  Forums  Reader  for Android_



No tokens required, it's a stacked unit like found in many apartments.


----------



## Cinderpamela

Girimama33 said:


> We are not DVC, but booked 2-2 bdr villas. The room description states a washer and dryer is included. Would that mean we would get the tokens free of charge as well?
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Disney  Forums  Reader  for Android_



In the posts above Annie had been inquiring about the laundry facilities.... hence DVC tokens, because she is staying in a DVC Studio. The DVC one bedrooms and up have their own washer/dryer units included, so no need to worry about tokens/cash for laundry in them. You guys will love the 2 bedrooms.... and Aulani!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Anal Annie said:


> Good to knowthanks.
> 
> And do you know what?  My DS had a 2nd spontaneous pneumothorax on his first lung in Nov. and had to have surgery on it then he JUST had another pneumothorax on his OTHER lung on Feb 10th!?!  This was his biggest lung collapse yet @ 40%.  Spent another 4 nights in the hospital with that nasty chest tube and has now had surgery on his other lung.  The thoracic surgeon had told us after the 1st surgery that only about 10% of the time would it happen to BOTH lungs.  Kid can't get a break!  Unbelievable!!   Hopefully now that he's out of lungs we should be good to go!!



Oh man poor kiddo!... and stressed parents for that matter!!

You guys need a nice Hawaii vacay!


----------



## ACDSNY

Anal Annie said:
			
		

> Good to know…thanks.
> 
> And do you know what?  My DS had a 2nd spontaneous pneumothorax on his first lung in Nov. and had to have surgery on it then he JUST had another pneumothorax on his OTHER lung on Feb 10th!?!  This was his biggest lung collapse yet @ 40%.  Spent another 4 nights in the hospital with that nasty chest tube and has now had surgery on his other lung.  The thoracic surgeon had told us after the 1st surgery that only about 10% of the time would it happen to BOTH lungs.  Kid can't get a break!  Unbelievable!!   Hopefully now that he's out of lungs we should be good to go!!





			
				Cinderpamela said:
			
		

> Oh man poor kiddo!... and stressed parents for that matter!!
> 
> You guys need a nice Hawaii vacay!



Oh man your family needs a break and stress free vacation.   Praying your trip is everything you need and want.


----------



## Girimama33

poohj80 said:


> No tokens required, it's a stacked unit like found in many apartments.





Cinderpamela said:


> In the posts above Annie had been inquiring about the laundry facilities.... hence DVC tokens, because she is staying in a DVC Studio. The DVC one bedrooms and up have their own washer/dryer units included, so no need to worry about tokens/cash for laundry in them. You guys will love the 2 bedrooms.... and Aulani!!



Thank you for the clarification.

Anal Annie...hoping your DS gets to feeling better. Poor guy!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Anal Annie said:


> Good to knowthanks.
> 
> And do you know what?  My DS had a 2nd spontaneous pneumothorax on his first lung in Nov. and had to have surgery on it then he JUST had another pneumothorax on his OTHER lung on Feb 10th!?!  This was his biggest lung collapse yet @ 40%.  Spent another 4 nights in the hospital with that nasty chest tube and has now had surgery on his other lung.  The thoracic surgeon had told us after the 1st surgery that only about 10% of the time would it happen to BOTH lungs.  Kid can't get a break!  Unbelievable!!   Hopefully now that he's out of lungs we should be good to go!!



So sorry it happened again!  Hope your son is recovering nicely


----------



## justkeepswimmin

We just returned from an amazing 1 week stay in Aulani.   We were originally booked in a 1 bdrm OV for only 1 night and were going to have to move to an island view for the remaining 6 nights but when I saw the view from our OV room, 1482 in the Ewa Tower, I begged my dh to go downstairs and see if there was any way we could keep the room.  Turns out they were able to switch us to an OV the whole week so we did not have to give up the incredible view!  It cost more points per night but it was my birthday trip so it was worth it and I was grateful for the extra helping of pixie dust from the wonderful check in staff.  

I will post pics of the view later today.     I do not think there our photos of this 1 bedroom on this thread yet and I found this thread to be so helpful when making requests.


----------



## jerseygal

FABULOUS to hear that you were SO PLEASED!

Sounds like you had an AWESOME VACA!

Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## justkeepswimmin

Here are a few pics of the view from our room:






This is slightly zoomed in so not exactly what you see when standing on the bedroom balcony but close.   






[/IMG]

Very beautiful and expansive view of the entire property looking to the right.  The hills behind the resort looked beautiful from here.






[/IMG]

Zoomed in view of one of the MANY beautiful sunsets we saw from our balcony.  Probably the best reason to request an Ewa Tower ocen view room in my opinion.






[/IMG]

This pic shows room location in relation to the other tower.  You actually look out onto the GV balconies of the other tower as the Ewa tower is longer.   You also have the JW marriott in full, somewhat obstructive view.   This may be a negative for some people as it is so different in theming from Aulani, it kind of stands out and detracts a bit from the Aulani "feel".   We did not mind it though and felt we got a lot of "ocean" in our ocean view room.   

I'll try to do a trip report later bc I have some feedback that might be helpful for others planning a trip soon.   It was a wonderful stay, just MUCH busier than when we went a month after the resort opened so if you are going during peak season, it would help to have some strategies for dealing with the crowds.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

OMG justkeepswimming - no wonder you didn't want to move!
Those pics are just gorgeous!


----------



## georgiasmom

justkeepswimmin said:


> I'll try to do a trip report later bc I have some feedback that might be helpful for others planning a trip soon.   It was a wonderful stay, just MUCH busier than when we went a month after the resort opened so if you are going during peak season, it would help to have some strategies for dealing with the crowds.



I would love your feedback. We leave in 16 days! We have a dedicated 2 bedroom pool view. Staying for 10 days so expect to spend a lot of time at the resort

A


----------



## Girimama33

Can't wait to read your report Justkeepswimmin...I will take all the strategies I can get.


----------



## poohj80

And we leave in 22 days so am anxiously awaiting your trip report as well.


----------



## wdrl

justkeepswimmin said:


> Here are a few pics of the view from our room [1482].
> 
> I'll try to do a trip report later bc I have some feedback that might be helpful for others planning a trip soon.   It was a wonderful stay, just MUCH busier than when we went a month after the resort opened so if you are going during peak season, it would help to have some strategies for dealing with the crowds.



Thanks for your photos, *justkeepswimmin*.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

Your trip report should be very interesting.  Aulani has been open for 2 1/2 years and I'm sure that things at the resort are always evolving.  We were last at Aulani in September 2012 and I'm sure we'll see a lot of changes when we return in October.


----------



## HeddyRuth

Has anyone eaten at House Without A Key?  Supposedly amazing MaiTais.  Anyone?


----------



## HeddyRuth

HeddyRuth said:


> Has anyone eaten at House Without A Key?  Supposedly amazing MaiTais.  Anyone?



Sorry I just realized I put this on the wrong aulani thread..


----------



## carissa1970

HeddyRuth said:


> Sorry I just realized I put this on the wrong aulani thread..


  Either way,where is that place?  Never heard of it.  House Without a Key?


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for the BEAUTIFUL PICS!

Hope that your vaca was AWESOME!


----------



## Saints67

carissa1970 said:


> Either way,where is that place?  Never heard of it.  House Without a Key?



Nice place on Waikiki beach in the Halekaluni hotel.  Went their 20 years ago on honeymoon for drinks at sunset.


----------



## HeddyRuth

carissa1970 said:


> Either way,where is that place?  Never heard of it.  House Without a Key?



Their Mai Tai was featured in an article called "twenty-five cocktails to drink before you die". With drinks from all over the world.  The travel alone to get all the drinks would be amazing.


----------



## carissa1970

HeddyRuth said:


> Their Mai Tai was featured in an article called "twenty-five cocktails to drink before you die". With drinks from all over the world.  The travel alone to get all the drinks would be amazing.



I will add that to our list for June, assuming they are still there!!  Thanks.


----------



## cuteinnocent

We have a 1 bedroom pool view. I will request high floor, are there any other requests or buildings you would suggest?
Which building is closest to beach or are they all about the same?


----------



## carejo5

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is a post from a previous thread that had photos of the DVC studio that include an inside shot of the fridge including a little freezer:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=42691749&postcount=5
> 
> interesting thing to note- when looking at the DIS photos of the Aulani Standard hotel room, those refrigerators do not include a little freezer.... and the fridge is located under the TV.
> check it out here:
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/g1348-aulani-resort-rooms.html



Thanks for the picture s of the studio . It looks like ceramic dishes  and glassware are included? Not just paper items? Also is a toAster in the studio , or just the micro ?  Leaving in 20 days pool view studio . Can't wait


----------



## Cinderpamela

carejo5 said:


> Thanks for the picture s of the studio . It looks like ceramic dishes  and glassware are included? Not just paper items? Also is a toAster in the studio , or just the micro ?  Leaving in 20 days pool view studio . Can't wait



Here is a list/inventory of all that is included at Aulani in the DVC studios:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/guest-room-inventory-88198

It also has diagrams of the floorplan set ups.


----------



## Cinderpamela

cuteinnocent said:


> We have a 1 bedroom pool view. I will request high floor, are there any other requests or buildings you would suggest?
> Which building is closest to beach or are they all about the same?



Take a look at the building map in post 1 shown with the beachfront drawn in....the resort is set up in a U-shape and runs in front of the beach, so one tower/building is not really closer to the beach than the other.


----------



## AmyMama2AvaNtheo

I am SUPER excited because we are surprising our kiddos with a short trip to Aulani in just 6 days!!!

  We are a family of 5 and when I called Aulani directly the only room available was a 1 bedroom Island view villa. We are not DVC members and I am not sure what to expect. 

  We live on Oahu, so there is no problem to pack whatever is needed ... is there anything you can recommend? Also, what is the probability of getting into our room before 4pm??? We are hoping to arrive at the hotel by 11am.


----------



## DenLo

AmyMama2AvaNtheo said:


> I am SUPER excited because we are surprising our kiddos with a short trip to Aulani in just 6 days!!!
> 
> We are a family of 5 and when I called Aulani directly the only room available was a 1 bedroom Island view villa. We are not DVC members and I am not sure what to expect.
> 
> We live on Oahu, so there is no problem to pack whatever is needed ... is there anything you can recommend? Also, what is the probability of getting into our room before 4pm??? We are hoping to arrive at the hotel by 11am.



You'll have a full kitchen in a one bedroom this link, DVC News Aulani Room Inventory has a full inventory of what is in the rooms themselves and what is in the kitchen.  
You will need to bring any spices you cook with including salt and pepper.

The resort furnishes towels for the pool that you pick up outside on the pool deck.  You have to show your room key to get towels.  The Ole'o Room Lounge has great appetizers that are of a decent size for dinner and there is good live entertainment each evening.  At the beach you get free chairs and beach umbrellas, and Sand toys for the little ones.

Have fun this weekend.


----------



## cuteinnocent

For a villa are there any building/locations you prefer? 
(In a 1 bedroom pool view).


----------



## wdrl

cuteinnocent said:


> For a villa are there any building/locations you prefer?
> (In a 1 bedroom pool view).



There are good points to almost all the locations of the Pool View villas.  Perhaps the location that is lowest on my list would be the first floor villas in the long wing of the Ewa Building (villas xx70-xx84).  If you look at the link in Post #1 for villa 170, you'll see that much of the views from these villas is taken up by landscaping and a rock wall.

A lot of people request a high floor -- Pool View villas go as high as the 5th floor.  But some people like being on the first floor because they can walk directly to the pool from their villa.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

wdrl said:


> There are good points to almost all the locations of the Pool View villas.  Perhaps the location that is lowest on my list would be the first floor villas in the long wing of the Ewa Building (villas xx70-xx84).  If you look at the link in Post #1 for villa 170, you'll see that much of the views from these villas is taken up by landscaping and a rock wall.
> 
> A lot of people request a high floor -- Pool View villas go as high as the 5th floor.  But some people like being on the first floor because they can walk directly to the pool from their villa.



What do you think about 502 or any pool view ending in 74?  Thank you!


----------



## carissa1970

lovetotraveltx said:


> What do you think about 502 or any pool view ending in 74?  Thank you!



We were in 406 and loved it. Requested it again for June. (I know you aren't supposed to request specific rooms, but I did.)


----------



## princessekrus

Thank you wdrl for this thread. I have just spent three days looking at photos and dreaming of our June Aulani vacation.

We are headed to Aulani June 21st for 7 nights, staying in a GV.  We went in Feburary of 2012, and were in 901, which you have pictures of already and was beyond amazing.

We are very excited to go back and see and experience all of the expansion.  It will be my parents (DVC Aulani owners), my family (DH, DD8 & DD4), my brother's family (DB, DSIL and DNephew 9months), and my sister.  So there will be 7 adults and 3 kids all staying in the GV.  That is the same number we had last time, and it was plenty of space for all of us.

I am excited that this time both of my girls will be old enough for Aunties.  Which brings me to my question.

On another thread, someone said the "sign up" for some of the free experiences (Space Goo, Volcanic Science, etc...) at Aunties had changed. Last time, we were able to call a couple of days ahead and request to do those experiences.  I have now heard that you have to line up early in the morning to sign them up.... I was just wondering if anyone who has been there recently had any feedback.

Also - when we went last time, the EWA building wasn't open, so we were in the Wainiae tower and absolutely loved the location.  We have requested  the Wainiae tower again, floors 8 and above... which would be ideal.... so my next question is...

If that isn't available - which would be better... I high floor of the EWA building, or a lower floor of the Wainiae bulding?

How is access to the pool areas from the Ewa building?  With little kids, we will probably going in and out a lot. I like the idea of being above the Ka Maka area and spash zone.  

Also - the pictures of the EWA GV (rm 1189), are no longer posted.

TIA!


----------



## wdrl

lovetotraveltx said:


> What do you think about 502 or any pool view ending in 74?  Thank you!



Villa #502 should give you a very good view of the main pool in the Waikolohe Valley, as well as a partial view of the lagoon and ocean.  We were in Villa #304, a Pool View Studio which is two floors lower than villa 502 and one villa further away from the ocean, and we could see some of the main pool and a sliver of the ocean.

Pool View villas in the #xx74 range will offer you afternoon sun.  The quality of the views will be dependent on the floor.  The higher the floor, the better the view.  1st floor (174) probably will have views partially obstructed by landscaping and a rock wall.


----------



## jerseygal

Speaking of Beach Umbrellas......

CAN'T WAIT FOR OUR AULANI TRIP IN MAY!

Anyone know "how available" beach umbrellas are? 
I would imagine in "peak times", June-August, holidays, Christmas Week that Umbrellas are difficult to get, but how abundant are Beach Umbrellas
non peak times?

CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR AULANI TRIP! So SICK of the Winter!!!!

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

wdrl said:


> Villa #502 should give you a very good view of the main pool in the Waikolohe Valley, as well as a partial view of the lagoon and ocean.  We were in Villa #304, a Pool View Studio which is two floors lower than villa 502 and one villa further away from the ocean, and we could see some of the main pool and a sliver of the ocean.
> 
> Pool View villas in the #xx74 range will offer you afternoon sun.  The qualify of the views will be dependent on the floor.  The higher the floor, the better the view.  1st floor (174) probably will have views partially obstructed by landscaping and a rock wall.



Thanks, Along with asking for 502, have you stayed in another pool view besides 304.  Or, is there another section you like over ending in 74 that I can try to request, also?


----------



## wdrl

lovetotraveltx said:


> Thanks, Along with asking for 502, have you stayed in another pool view besides 304.  Or, is there another section you like over ending in 74 that I can try to request, also?



We've had only one trip to Aulani so far and that is when we stayed in villa #304.  Our next trip is not until October 2014, and we have an Ocean View booked for that trip.

If I was booking a Pool View Dedicated 2BR, I might prefer requesting a villa in the xx80 or, better yet, the xx86 range rather than the xx74 range.  Both xx80 and xx86 villas are a bit closer to the ocean so the chances of getting a view of the ocean are slightly better than from the xx74 villas.

I suspect some people think Aulani's hallways might be long, so they request villas as close to the elevators as possible.  But Aulani is quite compact and its easy to get around.


----------



## georgiasmom

We checked in yesterday. This place is AMAZING! Anyone have questions

A


----------



## HeddyRuth

georgiasmom said:


> We checked in yesterday. This place is AMAZING! Anyone have questions  A



Yes!! Are they continuing to show the pirate fairy movie?


----------



## carejo5

Cinderpamela said:


> Here is a list/inventory of all that is included at Aulani in the DVC studios:
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/aulani-villas/guest-room-inventory-88198
> 
> It also has diagrams of the floorplan set ups.



Thank you!


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you are having an AWESOME TIME!

Guess that the weather is SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE EAST! 

Did you fly nonstop or did you layover?  

Did you request a specific building or room and are you happy with your choice? 

This is "spring break" for some schools I suppose....Is the resort crowded this week?

HOPE THAT YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT TIME SO FAR!!!

SO looking forward to that GORGEOUS weather in May!


----------



## georgiasmom

jerseygal said:


> Hope that you are having an AWESOME TIME!
> 
> Guess that the weather is SO MUCH BETTER THAN THE EAST!
> 
> Did you fly nonstop or did you layover?
> 
> Did you request a specific building or room and are you happy with your choice?
> 
> This is "spring break" for some schools I suppose....Is the resort crowded this week?
> 
> HOPE THAT YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT TIME SO FAR!!!
> 
> SO looking forward to that GORGEOUS weather in May!



We are in a pool view dedicated 2 bedroom. We request Ewa building high floor. We have a great room with an ocean view. 

We got our tickets during a Delta glitch so they were ridiculously cheap ($78 each!) so we didn't get the route we would have chosen. I would prefer on layover on the west coast. We did Bos-Detriot-Seattle- HNL long day.

It is spring break in Hawaii right now so I think that is filling the rooms. It does feel a little crowded but not too bad.

A


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you enjoy your trip! Your pool view sounds Awesome!


----------



## poohj80

jerseygal said:


> Did you fly nonstop or did you layover?



We fly out Thursday from Nashville.  On the way over, we make two stops - Houston and LA.  On our return flight, we have non-stop HNL-Atlanta then ATL to Nashville.  I'll let you know if we prefer the extra stop or the 9.5 hour return flight after we get back.



georgiasmom said:


> We are in a pool view dedicated 2 bedroom. We request Ewa building high floor. We have a great room with an ocean view.



Is the 5th floor considered high floor for a pool view?


----------



## wdrl

poohj80 said:


> Is the 5th floor considered high floor for a pool view?



Yes, Pool View Villas go no higher than the 5th floor.


----------



## aboveH20

We stayed in hotel room 1030 in the Waiane building.  We LOVED it.  I thought you had the view from 1032, but I see it's actually 1530, so the same view, four stories lower.


----------



## wdrl

aboveH20 said:


> We stayed in hotel room 1030 in the Waiane building.  We LOVED it.



Those are some lucky peasants if that is their view!  Thanks for sharing, *aboveH20*!

By the way, I just downloaded an album of Aulani music from the iTunes store. The songs are by Keali'i Reichel and I'm listening to it right now.  Definitely makes me feel I'm back at Aulani.

If anyone is interested in getting the music, search the iTunes store for 'Aulani' and you'll see the album.


----------



## aboveH20

wdrl said:


> Those are some lucky peasants if that is their view!  Thanks for sharing, *aboveH20*!
> 
> By the way, I just downloaded an album of Aulani music from the iTunes store. The songs are by Keali'i Reichel and I'm listening to it right now.  Definitely makes me feel I'm back at Aulani.
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting the music, search the iTunes store for 'Aulani' and you'll see the album.



In the "great" northeast where I live, freeways aren't free.  A lot of people get E-Z Pass which is a little plastic box you put on your windshield with a tiny alien inside who deducts money from your account each time you go through a toll booth.  (Bet you wonder where I'm going with this.)  When we sail past the cars waiting in long lines to pay their toll because they dont believe in E-Z Pass, we mutter, "Get out of the way peasants."  In a similar manner, I presume DVCers refer to us non-DVCers as peasants.

(I know humor doesn't always come across well in the internet world, so I'll lock my door and update my homeowners insurance, just in case.)

Thanks for the Aulani music lead.  I downloaded it, and you're right, it's a great take-me-back.


----------



## poohj80

aboveH20 said:


> In a similar manner, I presume DVCers refer to us non-DVCers as peasants.
> 
> (I know humor doesn't always come across well in the internet world, so I'll lock my door and update my homeowners insurance, just in case.)



Not at all!  We look at you as prospective DVC members and try to talk you into it (while offering our name as a referral  ).


----------



## aboveH20

poohj80 said:


> Not at all!  We look at you as prospective DVC members and try to talk you into it (while offering our name as a referral  ).


----------



## georgiasmom

We just got back from an AWESOME tour through Ko Olina OCean Adventures.  A short walk or shuttle ride to the Marina. 4 hour tour we swam/snorkeled with spinner dolphins, and sea turtles and saw whales! HIGHLY recommend!!!!


----------



## poohj80

Just checked into 1282 1BR Ocean View yesterday.


----------



## wdrl

poohj80 said:


> Just checked into 1282 1BR Ocean View yesterday.



Thanks *poohj80*!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

For those interested, *poohj80's* first photo shows the two cabanas that are located near the Menehune Bridge water play area.  The cabanas are right above the Rainbow Reef pool and to the right of the large white-roofed building.  One of the cabanas is partially blocked by a palm tree.


----------



## poohj80

wdrl said:


> Thanks poohj80!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.
> 
> For those interested, poohj80's first photo shows the two cabanas that are located near the Menehune Bridge water play area.  The cabanas are right above the Rainbow Reef pool and to the right of the large white-roofed building.  One of the cabanas is partially blocked by a palm tree.



Glad to help!


----------



## wanderlust17

I hope we are lucky enough to get a view like that when we check in NEXT WEEK!!! 

Can you tell I'm excited??


----------



## georgiasmom

WOO HOO!!! Due to mother nature packing another punch on Boston we have  extended another day!!!


A


----------



## jerseygal

THANKS for posting!

Awesome view! Beautiful!

Hope that you have a GREAT VACA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poohj80

jerseygal said:


> THANKS for posting!
> 
> Awesome view! Beautiful!
> 
> Hope that you have a GREAT VACA!!!!!!!!!!



It really is Paradise!  Can't get DD out of pools to see anything else, but besides that...


----------



## baileysgm

Got back on Sunday and have finally recovered! We were very fortunate to get our first choice (room number level) and our room was ready when we arrived at 1:30 on Saturday. We arrived on the 18th and I agree that it became very crowded after that. The weather was wonderful and I'm happy to answer any questions about traffic, excursions(some), rental cars, Honolulu airport and resort food. We had four teen age girls with us and they were not interested in the teen club...not sure why.

The only negative about this view was no sunset but the adult hot tub worked well as a substitute






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kkmcan

We stayed 3/14-3/18 in a 2 Queen Hotel room. Wainea Building #540.  We got our request of highest pool view floor. We enjoyed it.  DH was happy with a pool view instead of island view. I'm glad I sprung for the upgrade!

























My only complaint about this location was listening to the Character Breakfast mantra every single morning on the balcony. It got a bit grating.  Same songs, same dialog from Auntie on the microphone.   Otherwise it was great!


----------



## wdrl

baileysgm said:


> Got back on Sunday and have finally recovered! We were very fortunate to get our first choice (room number level) and our room was ready when we arrived at 1:30 on Saturday.
> 
> The only negative about this view was no sunset but the adult hot tub worked well as a substitute





kkmcan said:


> We stayed 3/14-3/18 in a 2 Queen Hotel room. Wainea Building #540.  We got our request of highest pool view floor. We enjoyed it.  DH was happy with a pool view instead of island view. I'm glad I sprung for the upgrade!




Thanks, *baileysgm* and *kkmcan*!  I've added your villas to the list.

Question for *kkmcan*:  Did you use points to book the hotel room or did you pay cash?  DVC members can book hotel rooms at Aulani using points, but I think only Standard View hotel rooms are available to members.


----------



## J&K'sPrincessMommy

WOW! These pictures are amazing!


----------



## Mogsdad

We stayed in 671, a 1-bedroom villa in the Ewa Tower with an "Island Gardens View".

Loved it! Close to the elevators that exit to the pool next to the Pau Hana Room. From both lanais, you have a good view of the Hālāwai Lawn, so you can enjoy the Starlit Hui and other events from your own room. Bonus: the view included the ocean, as would any rooms with same orientation on higher floors.


----------



## kkmcan

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *baileysgm* and *kkmcan*!  I've added your villas to the list.
> 
> Question for *kkmcan*:  Did you use points to book the hotel room or did you pay cash?  DVC members can book hotel rooms at Aulani using points, but I think only Standard View hotel rooms are available to members.



We did the 4th night free deal and paid cash. We aren't DVC members and it still would have been a lot more money to rent points for a 1 bedroom villa.  The studio really would have been to small for us with 2 teens.


----------



## wdrl

Mogsdad said:


> We stayed in 671, a 1-bedroom villa in the Ewa Tower with an "Island Gardens View".
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks, *Mogsdad*.  I've added your villa to the list.  As your photo shows, the Island View villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing with the odd room numbers could have a view of the ocean, especially if you are on a higher floor.


----------



## stings

We leave in forty three days. I'm going to re-read this thread so I can make/ renew my room request. We have an one bedroom OV reserved. Any advice is always welcome. This thread is great. Thanks to all especially the OP.


----------



## wendypooh

found my answer!!


----------



## wdrl

stings said:


> We leave in forty three days. I'm going to re-read this thread so I can make/ renew my room request. We have an one bedroom OV reserved. Any advice is always welcome. This thread is great. Thanks to all especially the OP.



My personal preference is to overlook the Waikolohe Valley, the home of Aulani's main pool and lazy river.  I like hearing the morning chant (around 7:00 AM) to welcome the new day, as well as the music the plays in the Valley from 7:00 AM to about 6:00 PM.  I'd also like to get a villa on a high floor.  However, Ocean View villas are no lower than the 6th floor, which isn't that bad.  The villas that overlook the Waikolohe Valley are the Waianae Building (even numbers xx02-xx12), the Ewa Building Phase 1 (even numbers xx50-58), and the Ewa Building Long Wing (even numbers xx70-xx86).

Some people prefer a more quiet setting away from the sounds of the Waikolohe Valley, so they might prefer a villa that is on the Ewa Building Short Wing (even numbers xx60-xx68) or the Ewa Building Long Wing (odd numbers xx81-xx85).  These villas overlook the lawn upon which the Starlit Hui show is performed, so that is an added bonus.  The villas overlooking the Wailana Adult Pool (Waianae Building, odd numbers xx03-xx13) also should be fairly quiet.  The Ocean View villas that overlook the Wailana Pool are no lower than the 8th floor.

By the way, the Aulani villas have pretty good sound proofing.  We had a Pool View Studio (#304) overlooking the Menehune Bridge Water Play area.  During the day, it was noisy with the sounds of running water and playful kids.  But when we closed our balcony door the sounds were almost completely muffled.  

Enjoy your stay at Aulani!


----------



## stings

Thanks WDRL. An OV overlooking the valley is exactly what we want for all the same reasons you mention. Thanks again for starting this great thread!


----------



## jekjones1558

stings said:


> We leave in forty three days. I'm going to re-read this thread so I can make/ renew my room request. We have an one bedroom OV reserved. Any advice is always welcome. This thread is great. Thanks to all especially the OP.



Couldn't have been happier with our OV 1 bedroom 1052 in Ewa building:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50686409&postcount=887


----------



## stings

Looks perfect. Hope ours is just as great.


----------



## jerseygal

SUCH BEAUTIFUL PICS!

Thanks again for posting!

We have Island View! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poohj80

jekjones1558 said:


> Couldn't have been happier with our OV 1 bedroom 1052 in Ewa building:
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50686409&postcount=887



Thanks for sharing.  We thought the buildings with the straight balconies (instead of triangle) were regular rooms.  Thanks for showing us otherwise.


----------



## shortypots

We leave in 27 days and am so excited! We have an oceanview studio and am praying for an awesome view since we are celebrating mom's 65th birthday and this is her bucket list trip.

It is very sad that I got laid off on Monday, but now I have plenty of time to join her on the trip, just have to watch my spending.  When one door closes another opens, and mine is opening to Hawaii!


----------



## poohj80

shortypots said:


> It is very sad that I got laid off on Monday, but now I have plenty of time to join her on the trip, just have to watch my spending.  When one door closes another opens, and mine is opening to Hawaii!



That's the Aloha spirit!


----------



## Cinderpamela

shortypots said:


> We leave in 27 days and am so excited! We have an oceanview studio and am praying for an awesome view since we are celebrating mom's 65th birthday and this is her bucket list trip.
> 
> It is very sad that I got laid off on Monday, but now I have plenty of time to join her on the trip, just have to watch my spending.  When one door closes another opens, and mine is opening to Hawaii!



Love your attitude Shorty! Another door *will* open and you’ll step through it relaxed and refreshed from your trip to Hawaii!

Pixie dust your way!


----------



## jerseygal

Shortypots...Wishing you the BEST OF LUCK in finding a new job and ALL THE BEST OF HAPPINESS on your AULANI TRIP with your family!

This will hopefully give you a chance to refresh and plan your NEW FUTURE!

Hope that many doors OPEN FOR YOU!


----------



## wanderlust17

Here is the view from 1462. Great view of the starlit hui at night!


----------



## wanderlust17




----------



## jerseygal

Could not see the pic of 1462...
Can't wait to see the view!

HOPE THAT YOU HAVE AN AWESOME VACA...ENJOY!


----------



## shortypots

jerseygal said:


> Shortypots...Wishing you the BEST OF LUCK in finding a new job and ALL THE BEST OF HAPPINESS on your AULANI TRIP with your family!
> 
> This will hopefully give you a chance to refresh and plan your NEW FUTURE!
> 
> Hope that many doors OPEN FOR YOU!



You are so sweet Jerseygal! Thank you so much. We originally had the trip planned for September, but when I got laid off, we moved it to April. Wasn't a hard sell either. I told my mom we could go an extra 2 days if we moved it because we took advantage of the free 2 nights. She was all for it, especially after she saw the website. Not sure I will ever get her out of the spa! haha Good thing I have our main activities planned on the first 2 days! 

I am a huge believer in everything happens for a reason, and I think my reason is to make sure my mom gets her dream of seeing Hawaii. My mom has had it tough with taking care of my dad for the last 20 yrs after he had a brain aneurysm and stroke, so she deserves to get her bucket list trip, and I definitely didn't want to see her going by herself, although she would have!

We figured with moving the trip up, I have a better chance of finding a job just after the trip and gives me a little R&R.  I am not sad about my layoff because IBM is just not the same company it used to be. I was horribly underpaid, so finding something shouldn't be hard, and I live in an awesome area that is starting to come back quickly. I am amazed at all the jobs listed on indeed.com every day! Staying positive is the key! 

Again appreciate the kind words, it means a lot!


----------



## wanderlust17

I guess I'll have to wait until I get home. I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone. :/


----------



## poohj80

wanderlust17 said:


> I guess I'll have to wait until I get home. I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone. :/



You have to post them on another site like Photobucket then just include the link in your post.


----------



## wanderlust17

Ok let's see if this works. View from room 1462! 

<a href="http://s91.photobucket.com/user/angela1435/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k312/angela1435/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image.jpg"/></a>


----------



## JeffR

Room 1652 - One BR (we also had the adjoining lock-out as a 2BR) - Located directly above the stage, we could not have been happier with our room, and loved being serenaded every night by the live local performers.

Killer View
















No Less Spectacular at Night:






Looking North Along the Western Coast View:






Inside (OK - this wasn't actually our room, but it is the exact same layout - including what looks like the lock-out, but which may be a dedicated 2BR. And although she was there the week we were, we never saw Miss Britney or her family)






Oh, And Can You Believe This? (from the rocks just in front of the resort)


----------



## wdrl

JeffR said:


> Room 1652 - One BR (we also had the adjoining lock-out as a 2BR) - Located directly above the stage, we could not have been happier with our room, and loved being serenaded every night by the live local performers.



Thanks, JeffR!  Those are some amazing photos.

I have to admit that when I started this thread I never, ever, in my wildest imagination thought we would get a photo of Brittney Spears in a bikini posted to the thread.


----------



## JeffR

wdrl said:


> Thanks, JeffR!  Those are some amazing photos.
> 
> I have to admit that when I started this thread I never, ever, in my wildest imagination thought we would get a photo of Brittney Spears in a bikini posted to the thread.


She posted it, I just linked to it.


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you had a GREAT VACA in paradise!

The view is BEAUTIFUL!

THANK YOU FOR POSTING!

Can't wait for our May "piece of paradise"!!!!!!!!!!Yay!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hi Shortypots, You have a great attitude - very inspiring - you will find an amazing job when you return from Aulani and Aulani is where you should go now to R&R.
I am headed to Aulani April 20th to put myself back together after the death of my sister on March 22nd - I was at Aulani last year and it's paradise on earth-I hope no one finds that statement blasphemous- but it was an amazing week.  I just found out today that I have breast cancer and am so glad I have Aulani in my near future - thank you Disney and Joe Rhode !


----------



## jerseygal

Wishing you the VERY BEST during your mourning for your sister.  Wishing you strength and courage and lots of SUPPORT as you fight your own illness!

I too am "recovering" from the very sudden death of my dear Dad last summer...I also CANNOT wait for some peace and serenity at Aulani!

ENJOY YOUR TIME at Aulani!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Shorty pots and Cynthia, sorry you are both fighting battles. May a bigger/better window open for shortypots and Cynthia may you get the treatment you need and a rapid cure! God Bless


----------



## shortypots

CynthiaC925 said:


> Hi Shortypots, You have a great attitude - very inspiring - you will find an amazing job when you return from Aulani and Aulani is where you should go now to R&R.
> I am headed to Aulani April 20th to put myself back together after the death of my sister on March 22nd - I was at Aulani last year and it's paradise on earth-I hope no one finds that statement blasphemous- but it was an amazing week.  I just found out today that I have breast cancer and am so glad I have Aulani in my near future - thank you Disney and Joe Rhode !



Thank you so much Cynthia. I send you prayers for a speedy recovery, and for the mourning of your sister. I take solace knowing that God has a plan for each of us, and never gives us more than we can handle.


----------



## CynthiaC925

Thank you so much. Your support really helps me during this difficult time.


----------



## frank808

Just got to writing this report. Stayed in DVC hotel room standard view category.   Got room 543 in Waianae tower for 5 nights.  We were right above the entrance to the hotel from the parking garage.  A few differences from DVC rooms are noticeable when entering.  There is no kitchenette and sink area.  All you get is a little cabinet that has some glasses and the coffee/tea maker.  The major difference is the bathtub.  In DVC side the bathtub is a small shallow tub.   On the hotel side you get a tall and deep soaking tub.  That was my one great surprise and it was great. I could fill hot water that went up to my neck and I could fully stretch out comfortably.   Also checked in again a few days ago and got room 539 Waianae tower.  Wonder if all the dvc hotel studios are on the 5th floor.  Has anyone else stayed in dvc hotel studio on points?  
I wonder if these rooms will be refurbished according to the hotel schedule and not as DVC rooms


----------



## Cinderpamela

Thanks for that report on the new DVC hotel room category Frank808. Totally helpful to know, as the low points for that category are very tempting! ...and 5th floor sounds like it wouldn't be too bad of a view sacrifice to save on points and get 2 beds. Did you happen to take any pics of the view? Would be great to add them to the collection to give folks an idea.
Did the room at least have a mini fridge?


----------



## Mogsdad

wanderlust17 said:


> Ok let's see if this works. View from room 1462!



To insert a photo using the iOS app, start your reply or new post, tap on the plus sign and select "Image Link". In the "Enter Image URL" dialog that pops up, enter the "Direct" link from photobucket.


----------



## carejo5

We were at Aulani last week We had a pool view studio in the Ewa Tower. Room 272. At first we were disappointed we did not get a higher floor as we requested, but we loved this spot. It was close to the elevator/stairs, which was nice when we had 2 early morning fire alarms . we had to evacuate by the stairs! We could hear the music from 
the Oleo room at night ,but when we shut the doors ,it was perfectly quiet. My husband nicknamed our location "Character Alley" because we saw them all. We could not have had a better time


----------



## wdrl

carejo5 said:


> We were at Aulani last week We had a pool view studio in the Ewa Tower. Room 272. At first we were disappointed we did not get a higher floor as we requested, but we loved this spot. . . . My husband nicknamed our location "Character Alley" because we saw them all. We could not have had a better time



Thanks, *carejo5*!  I've added your villa to the list.

Like you, I would have wanted to have been on a higher floor.  But as you point out, it seems like every location has a silver lining.  *Mouseaider* had a Pool View Villa on the 1st floor and also liked being able see the Disney characters up close and personal.


----------



## kyton

We left Aulani this morning and this view from room 1581 - a 2 bedroom island view.


----------



## jerseygal

Kyton..Thanks for posting!

Hope that you had an AWESOME VACA! Did you have a great experience at Aulani?

For the life of me, cannot find 1581 in the first page of this thread..

I know that it is early and maybe I am just missing it...
Was your villa a 2 BR LOCK OFF ISLAND VIEW OR DEDICATED??

We have a 2 BR island view LOCK OFF for our May vaca!!! CANNOT WAT! Cannot believe that it is coming up SOON..YAY!


----------



## BobNed

jerseygal said:


> Kyton..Thanks for posting!
> 
> Hope that you had an AWESOME VACA! Did you have a great experience at Aulani?
> 
> For the life of me, cannot find 1581 in the first page of this thread..
> 
> I know that it is early and maybe I am just missing it...
> Was your villa a 2 BR LOCK OFF ISLAND VIEW OR DEDICATED??
> 
> We have a 2 BR island view LOCK OFF for our May vaca!!! CANNOT WAT! Cannot believe that it is coming up SOON..YAY!


1581 is a dedicated 2 BR Island view in Ewa, phase 3.


----------



## wdrl

kyton said:


> We left Aulani this morning and this view from room 1581 - a 2 bedroom island view.



I've added your villa to the list in Post #1,* kyton*.  Thanks for posting your photo!


----------



## kyton

wdrl said:


> I've added your villa to the list in Post #1, kyton.  Thanks for posting your photo!



I have photos of the room however they are (a) on my camera (b) exactly the same as every other photo of a dedicated 2 bedroom and (c) we are still on holidays, now in Waikiki.   

This was stay number 4 at Aulani with our kids aged 8, 6 and 4. I only ever book a 2 bedroom island view and so far have been lucky enough to have nice views.

Trips 1 and 3 were in the Wai'anae Tower - 1st trip was a ground floor, 3rd trip was 3rd floor, both times looking out to / over the spa area. 

Trips 2 and 4 were in the Ewa Tower - funnily enough exactly the same villa just level 8 last year and this year level 15. Overlooked both Aunties and the lawn of the Starlit Hui. These villas both had gorgeous ocean views considering they were island view. 

I must actually say I prefer the Wai'anae Tower, I tend to feel a little claustrophobic in the Ewa's long corridors.


----------



## jerseygal

Wainaie might be better for us since my older sons will be using the workout facilities a lot and I understand that the fitness facility is in Wainaie tower?

Also, coffee "refill" in the early morning is a MUST FOR ME! I get up quite early much before the family and NEED my coffee very early...

HAVE TO HAVE MY DIS AND MY COFFEE DAILY!

Isn't the refillable mug station right outside Wainaie??????

THANKS for the info in advance!

CANNOT WAIT FOR AULANI IN MAY!


----------



## poohj80

jerseygal said:


> Also, coffee "refill" in the early morning is a MUST FOR ME! I get up quite early much before the family and NEED my coffee very early...
> 
> HAVE TO HAVE MY DIS AND MY COFFEE DAILY!
> 
> Isn't the refillable mug station right outside Wainaie??????



The only refillable mug station with coffee is at the Ulu Café which is at the ocean end of the Wainaie tower, but it's a short walk from anywhere.  

Here's a tip - the line waiting for breakfast at the Ulu Café was LONG every morning we were there.  If you walk around to the opposite side (by the adult pool) you can get your mugs filled without waiting in the food line (which will be blocking some coffee containers).


----------



## shortypots

Is there a toaster in the studios? I cannot remember.


----------



## jerseygal

COFFEE tip was GREAT!

Having morning coffee in such a BEAUTIFUL PLACE will be a TREAT!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

jerseygal said:


> COFFEE tip was GREAT!
> 
> Having morning coffee in such a BEAUTIFUL PLACE will be a TREAT!



You don't like to make it in your villa?  I'm bringing filters and I'll buy local hawaiian coffee when I arrive!


----------



## carissa1970

poohj80 said:


> The only refillable mug station with coffee is at the Ulu Café which is at the ocean end of the Wainaie tower, but it's a short walk from anywhere.  Here's a tip - the line waiting for breakfast at the Ulu Café was LONG every morning we were there.  If you walk around to the opposite side (by the adult pool) you can get your mugs filled without waiting in the food line (which will be blocking some coffee containers).



I could swear there was coffee at the refill station in the gift shop.  Is it not there anymore?


----------



## poohj80

carissa1970 said:


> I could swear there was coffee at the refill station in the gift shop.  Is it not there anymore?



There's no refill station in the gift shop anymore.


----------



## carejo5

shortypots said:


> Is there a toaster in the studios? I cannot remember.



Yes there is a toaster , 4 cup coffee maker, micro and rice cooker. We brought extra filters and bought Hawaiian coffee to brew . We thought about grilling meat and veggies and using rice cooker, but never got to it. We did see quite a few people  walking to grills with their meats and utensils . Looked inviting


----------



## Noliboli

I'll post views of rm 986, a 2bd villa in Ewa tower when I return.  I can't figure out how to post them from the app.  Oops.


----------



## jerseygal

Room 986..This is a dedicated 2 Br correct?  Are you please with the Ewa Tower and your room?

ENJOY your vaca!!!! Hope that the weather is GREAT!


----------



## wooclan

Has anyone stayed at one of the 8 hotel rooms we can now book with DVC points?  I'm curious to find out what amenities are offered, if housekeeping is accidentally included, is there balcony and how are the views?


----------



## Cinderpamela

wooclan said:


> Has anyone stayed at one of the 8 hotel rooms we can now book with DVC points?  I'm curious to find out what amenities are offered, if housekeeping is accidentally included, is there balcony and how are the views?



They are in the standard view category and do have balconies or if on first floor a patio.... so views of the parking lot, gardens, and island.... housekeeping is the same as the other DVC rooms. 
So that is:


> Trash and Towel service is included in all stays of more than four days. If your stay is for less than eight nights, you will receive Trash & Towel service on day four. If your stay is for eight nights or longer, you will receive a full cleaning service on day four, and Trash & Towel service on day eight. After that, the cycle begins again on day twelve. Day one is check-in day. Daily housekeeping can be arranged and paid for at time of check-in.


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hello. Just a quick update on my Aulani visit which started Easter 2014. I flew over on alaska airlines from Oakland ca.  Even though I used miles to book the flight Alaska let me upgrade to first class for $100. Free baggage and non stop Mai tais!  Happy flight!  Rented a car from thrifty via carrentals.com. $135 for 8 days. 
 I spent one night in 266, which is islands garden. I was on the floor under the lobby. It was nice to sit on my lanai and watch the Starlit Hui. Today I switched to studio ocean view, room 1554. I love my room. I won't post a picture since you have 1454's view.  Ocean and pool views plus live music at night!  I was able to take advantage of the stay 5 nights get 2 free once I arrived. Dvc website showed no availability for the last two nights but once I arrived I was told there was availability by the desk clerk so I  called this morning and after 40 minutes on hold dvc figured it out!

It's been overcast and windy so today I went to Costco, Target etc. all set for the week. I love all the new areas at aulani. Last year was construction so glad to have that behind us.  I saw a mongoose tonight. Very cool. Tomorrow I will try the spa for the first time. Three treatments-exfoliation, massage and something else. Who cares?  I will never leave!

Shopping fails. Silk shirt with Minnie on back playing the ukelele. I paid $135 plus tax. On sale for $63. Ugh. Bunch of other stuff I paid full price for now at least 30%off!  Bummer! That's all for now. I need to listen to ocean and music!


----------



## jerseygal

CynthiaC925...Hope that you ENJOY your vaca!

Is this a crowded week after Easter?  Would imagine that as the week progresses, it will be become less crowded as most schools I believe are in session the week after Easter.  I would imagine that LAST WEEK WAS VERY CROWDED!!!

Have you eaten OFF PROPERTY?  WE are planning most if not all of our dinners OFF PROPERTY! Have one ADR at Ama Ama...Haven't yet decided if we will dine there or not! 

CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR MAY TRIP! COMING SOON!


----------



## wdrl

CynthiaC925 said:


> I spent one night in 266, which is islands garden. I was on the floor under the lobby. It was nice to sit on my lanai and watch the Starlit Hui. Today I switched to studio ocean view, room 1554. I love my room. I won't post a picture since you have 1454's view.



We'll take any photos you'd like to post, even if you think it might be a duplicate or similar to another villa.  Over time we've lost some photos because the links to Photobucket, Flickr, etc., have been lost or corrupted.  When that happens, its nice to have backup photos.

Enjoy your time at Aulani!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hello Jerseygal-I'm glad you have a trip planned to Aulani - you will have a fabulous time. I was here last year in May and had perfect weather every day - not too crowded either.  It didn't seem that crowded this week so far.  It is busy but I'm here on my own so am not concerned about where my pool lounger is - I hang out at the adults pool or the beach so haven't had any problem.  If you are with a group and very concerned about the spot you enjoy the pool from then maybe it is busy for that situation. There have been no long lines at the snack bars, shave ice, etc - I think the extra facilities have really helped spread the crowds out through the resort.  I have eaten at Roys off site but it is expensive also although good.  I just usually have food in my room and eat there - but again, I'm on my own so no big deal.  I will post pictures of the view from my rooms when I get home.  Oh, I really enjoyed the spa today - very relaxing.  Had the exfoliation with mango scrub/body butter and a lomi lomi massage - under this warm water spray.  I love #1554 since it's right over the open air bar/live Hawaiian music act-perfect view of the pool area and the ocean.  Love it here!


----------



## CynthiaC925

Forgot to mention that we had a birthday dinner at Ama Ama last year as well as a lunch there.  Fabulous!  Wonderful service too - and we had two kids 4 and 2 who were kind of rowdy - they were too young to be there for a dinner but lunch was fine.


----------



## jerseygal

1554 is Oceanview right?

Must be GORGEOUS! ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinderpamela

Cynthia- That exfoliation scrub sounds amazing.... will be sure to note that for next time I visit the spa! I have only done the massages, but I think I would like the scrub. Thanks for the report!


----------



## DVCTiff

Hi Cynthia - we're right down the hall from you but facing the other way. #1559. We face over the golf course and the convention center. We should have switched to an Ocean studio when we found out we wouldn't need a one bedroom after all. Glad you're having fun!


----------



## CynthiaC925

DVCTiff said:


> Hi Cynthia - we're right down the hall from you but facing the other way. #1559. We face over the golf course and the convention center. We should have switched to an Ocean studio when we found out we wouldn't need a one bedroom after all. Glad you're having fun!



How fun!  Thanks for letting me know. I hope you are having fun too!


----------



## carejo5

jerseygal said:


> CynthiaC925...Hope that you ENJOY your vaca!  Is this a crowded week after Easter?  Would imagine that as the week progresses, it will be become less crowded as most schools I believe are in session the week after Easter.  I would imagine that LAST WEEK WAS VERY CROWDED!!!  Have you eaten OFF PROPERTY?  WE are planning most if not all of our dinners OFF PROPERTY! Have one ADR at Ama Ama...Haven't yet decided if we will dine there or not!  CANNOT WAIT FOR OUR MAY TRIP! COMING SOON!


j
Jersey girl ,we were there April 1 - 10 . Although it was very busy ,we never had a problem finding chairs. We were only a party of 2 , so finding 2 together was easy. I did notice a few moms with kids and grandparents searching . I saw them asking cast members around the pool area for advice . The fabulous cast members got on their Walkie- talkies and found and held chairs for them . So if you are getting frustrated , ask a cast member at pool or beach.  Also most people were out early to reserve chairs , just go back every hour and rearrange the towels.We can't say enough about the customer service.   You are going to love it.


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks!


----------



## sissy_ib

I just called MS and had them add a room request of a high floor overlooking the pool (we are booked in an OV studio) and the rep told me the ocean is the other way.  Should I have worded my request differently?


----------



## Girimama33

sissy_ib said:


> I just called MS and had them add a room request of a high floor overlooking the pool (we are booked in an OV studio) and the rep told me the ocean is the other way.  Should I have worded my request differently?



I request "High Floor, Room # ending in XX". For OV Studio facing the pool, if you want the Ewa Tower...rooms ending in 72, 78 or 84. In the Waianae Tower...rooms ending in 04 or 10. All the room #s and view classifications are listed in the first post.

I hope we get our request in July.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sissy_ib said:


> I just called MS and had them add a room request of a high floor overlooking the pool (we are booked in an OV studio) and the rep told me the ocean is the other way.  Should I have worded my request differently?



A lot of MS people really don't know all the in's and out's of the resorts.  And the last thing you want from pictures I've seen is an OV room that doesn't face the pool.

My requests have been facing Waikolohe Valley - which is the pool area.  First for us and again for my nephews honeymoon.  Below shows the view we had and my nephew was just a floor or 2 lower and room or two away:






Really if you just call back and get a different CM they'll probably put in the request you tried the first time.


----------



## sissy_ib

Girimama33 said:


> I request "High Floor, Room # ending in XX". For OV Studio facing the pool, if you want the Ewa Tower...rooms ending in 72, 78 or 84. In the Waianae Tower...rooms ending in 04 or 10. All the room #s and view classifications are listed in the first post.
> 
> I hope we get our request in July.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> A lot of MS people really don't know all the in's and out's of the resorts.  And the last thing you want from pictures I've seen is an OV room that doesn't face the pool.
> 
> My requests have been facing Waikolohe Valley - which is the pool area.  First for us and again for my nephews honeymoon.  Below shows the view we had and my nephew was just a floor or 2 lower and room or two away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really if you just call back and get a different CM they'll probably put in the request you tried the first time.



Thank you both. I have spent enough time looking at photos in this thread to know that there are OV rooms overlooking the pool area!! lol I think he put it on my reservation but I also sent an email using the website using the room numbers. I'm checking in in 23 days!!


----------



## SeaPic

CynthiaC925 said:


> Forgot to mention that we had a birthday dinner at Ama Ama last year as well as a lunch there.  Fabulous!  Wonderful service too - and we had two kids 4 and 2 who were kind of rowdy - they were too young to be there for a dinner but lunch was fine.


Just wanted to say thanks. I made Ama Ama reservations for dinner for just my husband and I. Thinking it wasn't a place I wanted to take the kids. While I kept those, your post made me rethink taking the kids. Since we did the character breakfast last time I checked their breakfast menu and ended up making birthday (DD13) breakfast reservations.


----------



## CynthiaC925

I hope you enjoy. If you haven't already review the menu. It's very different so it may not be to your liking. The view from AMA AMA is spectacular though. 
I asked about the 3 cabanas in the adult pool area. They are for 18 and older but on occasion there are exceptions made for guest "accommodation".


----------



## lovetotraveltx

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A lot of MS people really don't know all the in's and out's of the resorts.  And the last thing you want from pictures I've seen is an OV room that doesn't face the pool.
> 
> My requests have been facing Waikolohe Valley - which is the pool area.  First for us and again for my nephews honeymoon.  Below shows the view we had and my nephew was just a floor or 2 lower and room or two away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really if you just call back and get a different CM they'll probably put in the request you tried the first time.



Love the picture!  Which room number/category is this??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lovetotraveltx said:


> Love the picture!  Which room number/category is this??



That was 1406.  A 1 bedroom Ocean view.


----------



## jerseygal

JUST BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Anal Annie

Sorry to ask about this bcuz I KNOW I've seen it somewhere before but can't find it - and I can't find it on the member website either - anyway, how much is the occupancy / transient room tax that we have to pay on our points at Aulani??  

I was just daydreaming ahead a few months and was curious if there were rooms available for cash since there are no villas available on points for our dates (of any size or view).  There ARE villas available for cash though.  But I was shocked to see how much the Island View Studios go for and then HOW MUCH TAX there is on them on top of the per night rate.  With tax our humble little villa would be $4,244 or something like that ($532 / n + tax).  Really makes me glad we have our DVC to use there.but also made me wonder how much the tax is we have to pay - it's not nearly as high as what the cash rooms are is it??  We just pay it at check-out, right?  TIA.


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> Sorry to ask about this bcuz I KNOW I've seen it somewhere before but can't find it - and I can't find it on the member website either - anyway, how much is the occupancy / transient room tax that we have to pay on our points at Aulani??



This FAQ about Aulani's Transient Accommodations Tax should answer your questions.

By the way, the State of Hawaii taxes timeshares, such as DVC, at a lower rate than how it taxes hotel rooms.


----------



## cinjam

We had a fabulous stay 04/11 through 04/21.  First room was ocean view studio.....





on balcony looking to left





My husband and son





Looking down to pool


----------



## cinjam

We had a fabulous stay 04/11 through 04/21.  First room was ocean view studio (previous post).  2nd room was a 1 bedroom island view #969.  Room was great.  View was what i expected, but there was an almost constant, daytime, gate alarm that would go off when a truck was entering the delivery area.  It did not ruin the trip, did not ask for a new room, it just became annoying sometimes.











room shots:


----------



## Cinderpamela

Thanks for sharing cinjam!! Those kids of your look pretty happy to be in Hawaii!


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you had an AWESOME VACA!


----------



## wdrl

cinjam said:


> We had a fabulous stay 04/11 through 04/21.  First room was ocean view studio.....
> 
> 2nd room was a 1 bedroom island view #969.  Room was great.



Thanks, *cinjam*! Your villas have been added to the list in Post #1 of this thread.  We just got off the Disney Fantasy yesterday so I'm a little behind in my updates.

Now that you've experienced both Aulani's Ocean View and Island View, which do you prefer?


----------



## rngrblu9

hi everyone. does anyone know how many grand villas there are & the locations? i know there are only 2 types-ocean views or standard views...thanks!


----------



## BobNed

rngrblu9 said:


> hi everyone. does anyone know how many grand villas there are & the locations? i know there are only 2 types-ocean views or standard views...thanks!


Just take a look at the very first post in this thread.  It's all there.


----------



## islandtimect

Help, I'm overwhelmed by the amount of information in this thread.  For the best views from a pool view studio, what should we ask for besides a high level floor?  We will be there 7 nights in June and I'm about to do online checkin and room request.


----------



## Cinderpamela

islandtimect said:


> Help, I'm overwhelmed by the amount of information in this thread.  For the best views from a pool view studio, what should we ask for besides a high level floor?  We will be there 7 nights in June and I'm about to do online checkin and room request.



5th floor is the highest floor in the poolview category, just as an FYI. Asking for highest floor available is probably enough as with the poolview category you will look out over the Waikolohe Valley automatically, it's just if you want to see a bit of ocean the 5th floor is your best bet.

As an added tip, when I checked in for our poolview studio for July/Aug of 2012, I also asked to confirm that they had our room request and then said we were more than willing to wait, if that meant our request could be granted.
The CM did some checking and was able to get us 5th floor... it was a great view (its listed in the first post here on this thread if you check room 504).


----------



## cinjam

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *cinjam*! Your villas have been added to the list in Post #1 of this thread.  We just got off the Disney Fantasy yesterday so I'm a little behind in my updates.
> 
> Now that you've experienced both Aulani's Ocean View and Island View, which do you prefer?



It's hard to decide because my feelings on the view are co-mingled with the feelings on the size of the room (studio vs 1 bdrm).  But ocean view wins for view.  It was beautiful to wake up to every morning.  Although I would do Island View again in a heartbeat as long as it didn't face that annoying gate alarm!


----------



## rngrblu9

thank u! i did just that & counted 41...i am terrible with maps & just wanted to confirm that #...any help would be appreciated...thanks!



BobNed said:


> Just take a look at the very first post in this thread.  It's all there.


----------



## rngrblu9

rngrblu9 said:


> thank u! i did just that & counted 41...i am terrible with maps & just wanted to confirm that #...any help would be appreciated...thanks!



now i'm rethinking that...21?


----------



## BobNed

rngrblu9 said:


> now i'm rethinking that...21?


Wellllll... according to the original maps on the first post there are 21.  But, during the major remodel done last year they converted GV 101 into the new Ulu Cafe quick service dining.  So, now there are 20 Grand Villas.  All of them directly face the ocean, but villas 289 and 389 are standard view.  All others are ocean view.


----------



## rngrblu9

BobNed said:


> Wellllll... according to the original maps on the first post there are 21.  But, during the major remodel done last year they converted GV 101 into the new Ulu Cafe quick service dining.  So, now there are 20 Grand Villas.  All of them directly face the ocean, but villas 289 and 389 are standard view.  All others are ocean view.



awesome! thanks! i just looked at pictures of yours from one of the grand villas! beautiful...with just 20 i wonder if they are hard to get? thoughts?


----------



## WsPrincess

I am also completely overwhelmed with the amazing information in here. I think I know what to request but hope for help with the wording.

We have a 1 bedroom, Island View booked, and we would LOVE to see some of the ocean.

I think I want to request a high floor room in the Long Wing building. Is there a better wording/request?


----------



## Cinderpamela

WsPrincess---
If you look at the chart on the first post you will see which room numbers are Island view... but you want to look out on the lawn were Starlit Hui is in order to get that bonus ocean view.

Here is what I requested for our Island view one bedroom:

"EWA Building

Higher floor room ending in xx77 or xx83"


We got 677.... the view photos are posted on the first post. It was a great room.


----------



## WolffDVC2004

Just got back from an incredible week at Aulani. We had an incredible view!
Here is the view from room 1173 - Island/Garden view

Looking straight




This is the lawn where the Starlit Hui is, and also character meet and greets happen.

Looking Right:





Zoomed in:





Looking left:





And inside the studio


----------



## Cinderpamela

Thanks for sharing the great view pics WolfDVC2004. Your little boy looks so excited to be at Aulani, totally cute!


----------



## wdrl

WolffDVC2004 said:


> Just got back from an incredible week at Aulani. We had an incredible view!
> Here is the view from room 1173 - Island/Garden view



Thanks for sharing, *WolffDVC2004*!  And an extra thanks for including photos of the interior of your villa. I've add your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## wdrl

BobNed said:


> Wellllll... according to the original maps on the first post there are 21.  But, during the major remodel done last year they converted GV 101 into the new Ulu Cafe quick service dining.  So, now there are 20 Grand Villas.  All of them directly face the ocean, but villas 289 and 389 are standard view.  All others are ocean view.



I've updated the charts in Post #1 to show that Villa #101 is no longer a residential Unit.  Like BobNed says, there are only 20 Grand Villas at Aulani, 10 in the Waianae Building and 10 in the Ewa Building.


----------



## luv2boys

Is there anywhere that I can locate menus (and pricing) for restaurants on the property including pool side?


----------



## BobNed

luv2boys said:


> Is there anywhere that I can locate menus (and pricing) for restaurants on the property including pool side?


On the official Aulani Web site:

http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/dining/


----------



## BobDes

Here are some pics from our DVC room #1284 from May 9, 2014













ZOOMED IN


----------



## wdrl

BobDes said:


> Here are some pics from our DVC room #1284 from May 9, 2014



Thanks, *BobDes*.  You have some great photos!  I've added your villa to the list.


----------



## jerseygal

Just returned from an AWESOME WEEK, Long Wing Ewa Tower, Island View,
10th Floor, 1077, 1079!

Was "flexible" with different requests, but was EXTREMELY HAPPY with
1077(1BR),1079(studio) which had a view of the ocean, overlooking Starlit Hui, and view of the wedding chapel! 

Thanks to all for the room tips and villa pics!

A million things to do, but will try posting my pic of 1077, with the wedding chapel in the pic!(Not very tech savvy, but will try once things calm down a bit)

Felt blessed to have such an AWESOME WEEK IN PARADISE! PERFECT WEATHER


----------



## funhouse8

Can someone please tell me the advantages to each tower so I can decide which one I want to request. Going in 3 weeks, I'm looking though these posts to see which Tower and my head is spinning. So much great information. I already put in my request for floor number 5. We are staying in a pool view dedicated 2 Bedroom.  I know it is just a request but hopefully it will help. Thanks.


----------



## Cinderpamela

funhouse8 said:


> Can someone please tell me the advantages to each tower so I can decide which one I want to request. Going in 3 weeks, I'm looking though these posts to see which Tower and my head is spinning. So much great information. I already put in my request for floor number 5. We are staying in a pool view dedicated 2 Bedroom.  I know it is just a request but hopefully it will help. Thanks.



For the poolview category I dont know that there is an advantage to either tower... They both have easy/basically identical access to the pool area and lobby. 
If your talking about some of the other view categorys there are advantages to the EWA tower for the Ocean View category (sunset view) and the Island View (some of those rooms in Ewa can see some of the ocean too).
But in the Poolview category I think either tower is good. Just hope for a higher floor to get a bit of ocean in that view.


----------



## carissa1970

I have a question about the online check-in.  When I do that (this Sunday), is there a place to make your requests?  Or do I need to call Member Services for that?  TIA.


----------



## jerseygal

I called MS with my requests about 7 months prior to check in...

I called MS about 5 days prior to check in to ensure that the requests were on my reservation and they were...
I was VERY HAPPY with my room assignment! 
I suggest calling MS or Aulani directly to make room requests!


----------



## funhouse8

Cinderpamela said:


> For the poolview category I dont know that there is an advantage to either tower... They both have easy/basically identical access to the pool area and lobby.
> If your talking about some of the other view categorys there are advantages to the EWA tower for the Ocean View category (sunset view) and the Island View (some of those rooms in Ewa can see some of the ocean too).
> But in the Poolview category I think either tower is good. Just hope for a higher floor to get a bit of ocean in that view.



Thanks I guess that's why I couldn't find the difference between the two. LOL


----------



## carissa1970

jerseygal said:


> I called MS with my requests about 7 months prior to check in...  I called MS about 5 days prior to check in to ensure that the requests were on my reservation and they were... I was VERY HAPPY with my room assignment! I suggest calling MS or Aulani directly to make room requests!



I did that a while back. Thanks!  I should probably call again just to follow up.


----------



## jliehr

Just got back from a week at Aulani, we were in Island View Studio 1479, it has a great view, which you can see below.

To the left from the balcony 





Panning right





We're getting closer





And closer





And finally





And last, looking straight down at the lawn


----------



## wdrl

jliehr said:


> Just got back from a week at Aulani, we were in Island View Studio 1479, it has a great view, which you can see below.



Thanks, *jliehr*, for posting a series of photos of your view.  Your villa is added to the list in Post #1.


----------



## carissa1970

I can't remember how I posted the photos for our room, 406, but I just noticed the link doesn't work anymore.  Any ideas for fixing it?  Or how to repost, since I can't remember how I did it?  Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

carissa1970 said:


> I can't remember how I posted the photos for our room, 406, but I just noticed the link doesn't work anymore.  Any ideas for fixing it?  Or how to repost, since I can't remember how I did it?  Thanks!



Your photos aren't lost; I clicked on the link for each photo and I can see the photo in your Photobucket account.

The simplest solution is to edit your post and say "Click on the links below to see my photos."

I'm not sure how to actually fix the links so the photos actually appear in your post.  Perhaps someone more knowledgeable about Photobucket can chime in with a simple solution.


----------



## carissa1970

wdrl said:


> Your photos aren't lost; I clicked on the link for each photo and I can see the photo in your Photobucket account.  The simplest solution is to edit your post and say "Click on the links below to see my photos."  I'm not sure how to actually fix the links so the photos actually appear in your post.  Perhaps someone more knowledgeable about Photobucket can chime in with a simple solution.



Thanks!  When I click on them, it says the link is gone.  Weird. I appreciate you checking it!


----------



## Anal Annie

We arrive TWO MONTHS FROM TODAY!!!    I hope we get as lucky as jliehr did on our island view studio when we get there!!


----------



## jerseygal

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/l...waTowerLongWingMay282014_zps6793b380.jpg.html

Beautiful view of Ocean and Wedding Chapel!


----------



## Micah008

Any information about the new "hotel room" DVC category?  how many rooms there are, what building/view...   I don't see them on the layout in the first post.  Thanks.


----------



## tidefan

Cinderpamela asked me to post this.  We went in May 2012 and had an "Island/Garden" room on the second floor looking onto the spa.  It's been awhile, but looking at the schematics on Page 1, I believe that we must have been in Room 209 (it was a dedicated 2-Bdrm).

Left











Straight











Right


----------



## nzdisneymom

We are in 107 this week, 1 BR. 
If I can figure out how to add picture or two, I have some.


----------



## wdrl

tidefan said:


> Cinderpamela asked me to post this.  We went in May 2012 and had an "Island/Garden" room on the second floor looking onto the spa.  It's been awhile, but looking at the schematics on Page 1, I believe that we must have been in Room 209 (it was a dedicated 2-Bdrm).



Thanks, *tidefan*!  Your villa is added to the list in Post #1.

Some of the view to the left from your villa might have changed since you were last there in May 2012.  The deck of the Wailana Pool was expanded in 2013, bringing the pool area a bit closer to your villa.  Some of the landscaping that you see in *tidefan's* photos 1 and 2 was removed to accommodate the pool deck's expansion.


----------



## jliehr

Anal Annie said:


> We arrive TWO MONTHS FROM TODAY!!!    I hope we get as lucky as jliehr did on our island view studio when we get there!!



While I was fortunate to get the room, I called about 10 days out and requested our villa to be on a high floor ending in 73 or 79 based on this thread. As a result we got our 1479. There are no guarantees, but you can definitely help your odds by asking in advance.


----------



## TreesyB

jliehr said:


> While I was fortunate to get the room, I called about 10 days out and requested our villa to be on a high floor ending in 73 or 79 based on this thread. As a result we got our 1479. There are no guarantees, but you can definitely help your odds by asking in advance.



Great Tip!


----------



## Cinderpamela

nzdisneymom said:


> We are in 107 this week, 1 BR.
> If I can figure out how to add picture or two, I have some.



You need to load your photos onto a site like Photobucket, and then once you do that, there is a link on each of the photobucket's photo pages in your album that you can copy and use to post it here in the DIS.

If you have any other questions just ask 



			
				tidefan said:
			
		

> I believe this was Room 209 - Waianae Tower Island Garden View
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cinderpamela asked me to post this. We went in May 2012 and had an "Island/Garden" room on the second floor looking onto the spa. It's been awhile, but looking at the schematics on Page 1, I believe that we must have been in Room 209 (it was a dedicated 2-Bdrm).



Thanks for posting those Tidefan!!!


----------



## Mrmouse4me

We were in the dedicated 2 bedroom (with 2-1/2 bath) ocean view room in the Ewa Tower Room 1050 - It had an AMAZING balcony (probably about 35 ft long) but unfortunately we did not get to see any sunsets. While we were there the sun set behind the Marriott to the right of the property (at least during early summer). 
However, a little beach walk was all it took to capture the setting sun. Easy to do and a beautiful way to end the day.
The room was fantastic. We did sit on the balcony in the evenings and could easily hear the live music from the ground floor area. Our view included the whole pool area, the beach, and the ocean.


----------



## Figee17

We can do online checkin in two days and I can't decide if I want to make a specific request or now.  We have a 2 bedroom (2.5 bath) pool/garden view, I know we won't be higher than floor 5.  I've read so many different things on here, I can't decide.  Do I care if we have a long balcony?  Etc.  Might just go with it and see what we get.


----------



## Mrmouse4me

There were 5 of us and we enjoyed sitting out in the evening and talking together with the music playing in the background. The long balcony was nice for us. We also used the balcony chairs to dry suits & towels. 
As we were walking around we saw several pool view rooms (ground floor) and those looked great too. It would be fun to walk outside of room and go swimming.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

Room 1574
Picture 1: Living Room and 2nd Bedroom Balcony






Picture 2: Master Bedroom Balcony - Resort View





Picture 3: Master Bedroom - Blocked Ocean View


----------



## wdrl

Halefamilyof6 said:


> Room 1574
> Picture 1: Living Room and 2nd Bedroom Balcony



Thanks, *Halefamilyof6*!  Those are some of the best photos I've seen of Aulani's Waikolohe Valley.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

By the way, *Waltons* on the DVCNews Forum shared some photos with me from a couple of her trips to Aulani.  Thanks to her, I have added villas #201 and #501, both Grand Villas, and villa #506, a Pool View 1BR, to the list.


----------



## Halefamilyof6

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *Halefamilyof6*!  Those are some of the best photos I've seen of Aulani's Waikolohe Valley.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.
> 
> By the way, *Waltons* on the DVCNews Forum shared some photos with me from a couple of her trips to Aulani.  Thanks to her, I have added villas #201 and #501, both Grand Villas, and villa #506, a Pool View 1BR, to the list.



No problem! Your thread has been extremely helpful when we planned our trip so I'm glad I could help out, even in a tiny way! The first thing I did when we arrived was take 'view' pictures for your thread!!


----------



## Figee17

Mrmouse4me said:


> There were 5 of us and we enjoyed sitting out in the evening and talking together with the music playing in the background. The long balcony was nice for us. We also used the balcony chairs to dry suits & towels.
> As we were walking around we saw several pool view rooms (ground floor) and those looked great too. It would be fun to walk outside of room and go swimming.



Is the Ewa tower the only building with the long balconies?  That appeals to me as it will be 4 adults and one child and we would like to all enjoy the balcony together.  Hmmmm.  Either way, I am sure it will be awesome!


----------



## jliehr

Figee17 said:


> Is the Ewa tower the only building with the long balconies?  That appeals to me as it will be 4 adults and one child and we would like to all enjoy the balcony together.  Hmmmm.  Either way, I am sure it will be awesome!



Found this info

The Aulani villas with the angled balconies are located on both sides of the Waianae Building (villas #xx02-xx13) and both sides of the long wing of the Ewa Building (villas #xx70-xx86). The Aulani villas with the non-angled balconies are located on both sides of the Ewa Building-Phase 1 (villas #xx50-xx59) and the short wing of the Ewa Building (villas xx60-xx69).

So yes, Ewa building is the only one with non-angled balconies, so a dedicated 2 BR in those would have a longer, more continual balcony.


----------



## Figee17

jliehr said:


> found this info
> 
> the aulani villas with the angled balconies are located on both sides of the waianae building (villas #xx02-xx13) and both sides of the long wing of the ewa building (villas #xx70-xx86). The aulani villas with the non-angled balconies are located on both sides of the ewa building-phase 1 (villas #xx50-xx59) and the short wing of the ewa building (villas xx60-xx69).
> 
> So yes, ewa building is the only one with non-angled balconies, so a dedicated 2 br in those would have a longer, more continual balcony.



thank you!!!!


----------



## Deirdres

Thanks for all the great info found here.  We are planning to go next April.  Any advice for that time of year?


----------



## Jaaron2

We arrived about 5 hours ago, it's was a long and exhausting 13 hours of travel but well worth it! Thanks to the great photos and information on this thread I knew exactly the view we wanted . We requested the Ewa building with a room ending in **50.. We did on line check in and when they handed me the packet and I saw it was room 950 in the Ewa building I was totally psyched. The view does not disappoint! Once I get my bearings I'll come back and post some pictures. Thanks again for everyone's pics and great advice!


----------



## islandtimect

We were room 472 pool view studio in Ewa and didn't like our view. It was mostly trees and shrubs. Next time we will save points and do island view or spring for ocean view.


----------



## jerseygal

Enjoy your graduation celebration!

I know what you mean...Long day traveling from the east, but SO SO WORTH IT!

Enjoy Ewa! We absolutely did as well!


----------



## carissa1970

Checked in yesterday, Room 312, which is already on here.  The views have changed due to the shrubbery and trees growing!  You cannot see nearly as much of the lazy river, and cannot see the kids' area at all.  Totally behind the trees.  Still pretty, though!


----------



## luv2boys

Anyone there 4th of July know where to see fireworks?


----------



## aprincesswannabe

We just returned from a magical stay at Aulani. I'll try to post pictures of the view from our room tomorrow.


----------



## aprincesswannabe

Sharing a few photos from the balcony of our room. 
Beautiful!









We could see the entire water area!




The main building




The golf course and land across the street from Aulani


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you enjoyed your vaca!!! Beautiful View!


----------



## wdrl

aprincesswannabe said:


> Sharing a few photos from the balcony of our room.
> Beautiful!



Yes, I agree.  You had a beautiful view.  Thanks for posting your photos.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

I have not read the entire thread, but just wondering if there are any pictures form the DVC Hotel Standard room?


----------



## Cinderpamela

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> I have not read the entire thread, but just wondering if there are any pictures form the DVC Hotel Standard room?



No need to read the entire thread, all the pictures posted are linked on the front page/first post list.

So far no one that I can recall has posted any view pics of the newly minted DVC standard hotel room category, but double check that list to be sure. 

There are a few hotel room views linked down on the bottom of the front page list, but they are the "ocean view" and "pool view category".... where for the DVC Hotel Room category they all fall under the standard view.


----------



## Anal Annie

Down to about 6 weeks and counting.I was just looking over the room amenities on the DVC website and I didn't see a toaster listed for the studios!   As a seasoned studio user I really rely on having those for breakfasts (bagels & english muffins) and for toasted sandwiches (gotta have my tuna salad on toast).  Can anybody confirm whether or not the studios at Aulani have toasters before I plan out our grocery list?!  TIA


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> Down to about 6 weeks and counting.I was just looking over the room amenities on the DVC website and I didn't see a toaster listed for the studios!   As a seasoned studio user I really rely on having those for breakfasts (bagels & english muffins) and for toasted sandwiches (gotta have my tuna salad on toast).  Can anybody confirm whether or not the studios at Aulani have toasters before I plan out our grocery list?!  TIA



I've looked at our photos from our Aulani trip in September 2012 and I don't see a toaster in our studio.  I know we didn't use a toaster, so I'm almost positive there wasn't a toaster in our studio.

Even if there isn't a toaster included in the studio, you can probably ask the front desk to loan you one for your stay.  I suggest you call Aulani directly and ask them if you can get a toaster for your studio.


----------



## islandtimect

Anal Annie said:


> Down to about 6 weeks and counting&#133;.I was just looking over the room amenities on the DVC website and I didn't see a toaster listed for the studios!   As a seasoned studio user I really rely on having those for breakfasts (bagels & english muffins) and for toasted sandwiches (gotta have my tuna salad on toast).  Can anybody confirm whether or not the studios at Aulani have toasters before I plan out our grocery list?!  TIA



Yes, studios have them!  We were there last week and used it. They are stored with the hot water pot in an upper cabinet above the mini kitchen.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> I've looked at our photos from our Aulani trip in September 2012 and I don't see a toaster in our studio.  I know we didn't use a toaster, so I'm almost positive there wasn't a toaster in our studio.
> 
> Even if there isn't a toaster included in the studio, you can probably ask the front desk to loan you one for your stay.  I suggest you call Aulani directly and ask them if you can get a toaster for your studio.





islandtimect said:


> Yes, studios have them!  We were there last week and used it. They are stored with the hot water pot in an upper cabinet above the mini kitchen.



 AWESOME!!  Thank you!!  "Cooking" in a studio is a throwback to my college dorm room days!!  Let's see just how creative we can get!!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Anal Annie said:


> AWESOME!!  Thank you!!  "Cooking" in a studio is a throwback to my college dorm room days!!  Let's see just how creative we can get!!



I was thinking, Annie.  If you order that family meal in to the studio, I'm sure they would send up real silverware with it.  Or, you can just borrow some from one of the restaurants or from room service??


----------



## Anal Annie

lovetotraveltx said:


> I was thinking, Annie.  If you order that family meal in to the studio, I'm sure they would send up real silverware with it.  Or, you can just borrow some from one of the restaurants or from room service??



I was already thinking about bringing a "real" knife & fork for each of us from home in case I decide to use the grills for a meal.  We have an old spare set of silverware that I could "borrow" from.  I'm wondering if anybody else has bought some Mahi Mahi from the Safeway to grill?!   I was thinking I could also bring some small pre-cut sheets of foil from home to wrap potatoes in to make baked potatoes with it.  That way I wouldn't need to buy a whole lot of one-time use stuff at the store.  Just thinking it could be an option.  I have already started my packing list (my name ain't Anal Annie for nuthin') and I put the silverware & foil on it anyway.  We'll see how the packing goes.  I really only want to bring ONE large duffle per person plus our carry-ons although I may pack a spare empty duffle to use for the trip home bcuz nothing ever goes back into the suitcase the same way it went in.  But I don't want to pay any more than I have to for checked luggage.  The luggage fees are really going to add up (by my calculations for all of our flights we're up to $275 in checked bag fees with just checking the 1 bag pp).


----------



## kelly622

Hello can someone summarize the best one bedroom island garden view? Is it higher floor, EWA building?  Should I ask for specific rooms ending in xx77 or xx83? Anything else? Overlooking Starlight Hui? 20th anniversary trip of a lifetime, want to get it right, thx!

Also, do I call hotel directly to make request?  Thx


----------



## Girimama33

kelly622 said:


> Hello can someone summarize the best one bedroom island garden view? Is it higher floor, EWA building?  Should I ask for specific rooms ending in xx77 or xx83? Anything else? Overlooking Starlight Hui? 20th anniversary trip of a lifetime, want to get it right, thx!
> 
> Also, do I call hotel directly to make request?  Thx



Yes. Call directly to make the request and I do suggest stating Ewa Building, High Floor, room ending in xx77 or xx73. The more specific you are, the better...I think.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Anal Annie said:


> I was already thinking about bringing a "real" knife & fork for each of us from home in case I decide to use the grills for a meal.  We have an old spare set of silverware that I could "borrow" from.  I'm wondering if anybody else has bought some Mahi Mahi from the Safeway to grill?!   I was thinking I could also bring some small pre-cut sheets of foil from home to wrap potatoes in to make baked potatoes with it.  That way I wouldn't need to buy a whole lot of one-time use stuff at the store.  Just thinking it could be an option.  I have already started my packing list (my name ain't Anal Annie for nuthin') and I put the silverware & foil on it anyway.  We'll see how the packing goes.  I really only want to bring ONE large duffle per person plus our carry-ons although I may pack a spare empty duffle to use for the trip home bcuz nothing ever goes back into the suitcase the same way it went in.  But I don't want to pay any more than I have to for checked luggage.  The luggage fees are really going to add up (by my calculations for all of our flights we're up to $275 in checked bag fees with just checking the 1 bag pp).



I know bummer!  Do you know what Hawaiian Air charges per checked bag? We'll have 4 checked and 4 carryons.


----------



## poohj80

Anal Annie said:


> But I don't want to pay any more than I have to for checked luggage.  The luggage fees are really going to add up (by my calculations for all of our flights we're up to $275 in checked bag fees with just checking the 1 bag pp).



What airline are you flying?  You might want to see if they offer a credit card which includes one free checked bag per person.  That's how we got all our checked bags free on our recent trip.  Most cards offer the first year free so you can cancel before the first annual fee is due.


----------



## Girimama33

lovetotraveltx said:


> I know bummer!  Do you know what Hawaiian Air charges per checked bag? We'll have 4 checked and 4 carryons.



For Hawaiian Airlines..It is $25 for the first checked bag, $35 for the second, and then it would be $100/each for the third and the fourth.
I hope I can get our family of three in one checked bag and then pack up three carry ons. Since we will have a washer and dryer, I am planning on using it to save on luggage space.


----------



## dreaming4disney

kelly622 said:


> Hello can someone summarize the best one bedroom island garden view? Is it higher floor, EWA building?  Should I ask for specific rooms ending in xx77 or xx83? Anything else? Overlooking Starlight Hui? 20th anniversary trip of a lifetime, want to get it right, thx!
> 
> Also, do I call hotel directly to make request?  Thx



This is what I requested:
Reservation Request for room: High floor ending in xx87, xx81, or xx75
in the long Ewa building- facing the Starlight Hui

We were in room 1475- Top floor, angled view of ocean and starlight Hui-I called MS to put my request in and verified right before we left.  This trip was for our 20th also- only we were a year late.(life got in the way)  We just got back last week. We had a 2 bedroom.

The resort is beautiful.  Hope you have a nice trip.


----------



## jerseygal

LOVED 1077,1079 2br L.O.! GORGEOUS view, island view room, but view of ocean,wedding chapel, and starlit hui!  Posted pics with link under this thread as well as trip report! 
So INCREDIBLE to sit out early on balcony and ENJOY!  
A bonus for us was NO NOISE from any surrounding rooms...Good soundproofing imo!

I did not call Aulani directly.  I had noted request on reservation about 6 months before trip. Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## DenLo

carissa1970 said:


> Checked in yesterday, Room 312, which is already on here.  The views have changed due to the shrubbery and trees growing!  You cannot see nearly as much of the lazy river, and cannot see the kids' area at all.  Totally behind the trees.  Still pretty, though!



Would you consider adding your view photos for a comparison?


----------



## carissa1970

DenLo said:


> Would you consider adding your view photos for a comparison?



Definitely, if I can remember how to do it!


----------



## phyllis1966

Checked in yesterday!  Already in love!

Thanks to you guys, we requested our ocean view room overlooking the Waikolohe Valley...here's the view from (regular hotel) room 840:


----------



## carissa1970

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag74/Carissa_Carrera/imagejpg4_zps93c3e22e.jpg











These are a couple of the view photos currently in Room 312.


----------



## wdrl

phyllis1966 said:


> Checked in yesterday!  Already in love!
> 
> Thanks to you guys, we requested our ocean view room overlooking the Waikohe Valley...here's the view from (regular hotel) room 840:



We don't have many photos from the Aulani hotel rooms, so I really appreciate your contribution, *phyllis1966*!



carissa1970 said:


> These are a couple of the view photos currently in Room 312.



Thanks, *carissa1970*!  

Its interesting to look at *carissa1970's* photos and compare them with those by *spleen* more than two years ago in April 2012 (see post #14).  Their photos show how the landscaping is beginning to mature around the resort.


----------



## Jaaron2

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bjn9i080cfhme1k/AAAkW6WyuuRny66a8D_Oc_3Oa


Hopefully this link works for the pictures, This is room 950 in the EWA building. The room and views were amazing!!!


----------



## wdrl

Jaaron2 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/swzluguzaffjkho/photo 1.JPG
> 
> Hopefully this link works for the pictures, This is room 950 in the EWA building. The room and views were amazing!!!



Thanks, *Jaaron2*, I've added your villa to the list. It was a dedicated two-bedroom, right?


----------



## Jaaron2

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *Jaaron2*, I've added your villa to the list. It was a dedicated two-bedroom, right?



Yes, it was a dedicated 2 bedroom


----------



## tbay

if you have  done  an on-line reservation do you 
call member services to request the tower and floor you would prefer
or do you call the resort directly
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaaron2

tbay said:


> if you have  done  an on-line reservation do you
> call member services to request the tower and floor you would prefer
> or do you call the resort directly
> Thanks in advance



I called  member services and got exactly what we requested. We requested the EWA building with a room ending in **50
And we got 950.


----------



## jerseygal

Beautiful!

Hope you had a GREAT vaca!


----------



## jerseygal

I also called MS, rather than calling Aulani directly!

We were also VERY PLEASED with 1077,1079, 2BR LO Long Wing Ewa!


----------



## tbay

Thanks I will call  ms. today appreciate the help.


----------



## AZMermaid

I am booking a pool view 1br later this week. I am hoping for a sneak ocean view. Looking at the pics, I see 576, 570, 552, 506 would offer this and maybe the 4xx would too. Are there any ones I'm missing? Any that is better than others? Thanks!


----------



## Figee17

Just left of the 4th.  it was AMAZING.

We are on the Big Island now and this morning as we were heading to a black sand beach, my four year old son said "I like the other Hawaii better", meaning Aulani.  Out of the mouths of babes...  Though I agree!


----------



## AZMermaid

What did your 4 year old like best? My son will be 4 when we go next summer.


----------



## LisaT91403

AZMermaid said:


> What did your 4 year old like best? My son will be 4 when we go next summer.



When my son was 4, he loved the Menehune Bridge area the most. He also enjoyed a few things at Auntie's Beach House (Stitch's Space Goo, volcanoes, and canoe racing...as well as the Beach Party with Chip N Dale). He liked the raft water slide and lazy river.

When my son was 5, he liked both water slides the best (especially the dark one). He still enjoyed the bridge area, but wasn't as interested in Auntie's. That might have been because he had his cousins to keep him busy, though.

Enjoy!


----------



## lablady

We absolutely LOVED this room! I really can't imagine a better one. The location and views were just fabulous. Even better, I had only booked a pool view and got a surprise upgrade to the ocean view! So here are some pictures.....

Looking to the left....









What I spent a lot of time doing every morning and evening!





Looking to the right....





Looking straight ahead.....





Panoramic shot..





Looking straight down....





It was really nice in the evenings, because we could hear the musicians down in the Olelo room, without it being too loud. We could definitely hear the various water features. It made me wonder if being a few floors lower would make the water too loud. 

I would choose this room again in a second! It was just around the corner and a couple doors from the elevators too. The only bummer is that is on the opposite side of the resort from the parking garage. We had some long hauls with water, beer and goodies!


----------



## Figee17

AZMermaid said:


> What did your 4 year old like best? My son will be 4 when we go next summer.



My son is rather timid and an only child so we did not go to Auntie's and he didn't do the slides.  He loved the zero entry pool, the beach, the menehune bridge, the keiki splash area, starlit hui, and the storytelling by the fire.  SO much fun!!!


----------



## wdrl

lablady said:


> We absolutely LOVED this room! I really can't imagine a better one. The location and views were just fabulous. Even better, I had only booked a pool view and got a surprise upgrade to the ocean view!
> 
> It was really nice in the evenings, because we could hear the musicians down in the Olelo room, without it being too loud. We could definitely hear the various water features. It made me wonder if being a few floors lower would make the water too loud.



Thanks for your photos, *lablady*.  I've added your villa to the list.

You got a great upgrade!  Did you book your Pool View villa using DVC points or were you paying cash?

The Aulani villas have very good sound proofing.  We were in Villa #304, a Pool View studio very near the Menehune Bridge Water Play area.  The sounds from the splashing water and the laughing and squealing kids could be like a loud "white noise" when we were sitting on our balcony.  But if we went into our villa and closed the balcony door we could barely hear anything from the outside.


----------



## jerseygal

Yes, we also noticed that the soundproofing was EXCELLENT on our 2 Br lockoff!  I am a light sleeper, so that is ALWAYS a concern when I travel.

Very HAPPY with not being able to hear ANYTHING!


----------



## lablady

wdrl said:


> Thanks for your photos, *lablady*.  I've added your villa to the list.
> 
> You got a great upgrade!  Did you book your Pool View villa using DVC points or were you paying cash?
> 
> The Aulani villas have very good sound proofing.  We were in Villa #304, a Pool View studio very near the Menehune Bridge Water Play area.  The sounds from the splashing water and the laughing and squealing kids could be like a loud "white noise" when we were sitting on our balcony.  But if we went into our villa and closed the balcony door we could barely hear anything from the outside.



We booked it as a cash reservation. I've been told that upgrades are unusual when using DVC points. We loved the room!


----------



## jerseygal

Lovely view! Hope that you enjoyed your vaca!

Guess that with cash reservations, Aulani wants to either provide incentives to earn a repeat stay or entice you with a purchase to DVC!


----------



## Jaaron2

Jaaron2 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bjn9i080cfhme1k/AAAkW6WyuuRny66a8D_Oc_3Oa
> 
> 
> Hopefully this link works for the pictures, This is room 950 in the EWA building. The room and views were amazing!!!



I got the link fixed so it is now showing all the pictures from room 950 in the Ewa building (a dedicated 2 bedroom ocean view)


----------



## lablady

jerseygal said:


> Lovely view! Hope that you enjoyed your vaca!
> 
> Guess that with cash reservations, Aulani wants to either provide incentives to earn a repeat stay or entice you with a purchase to DVC!


 
Well, it worked! My DDs and I had been there before, in a standard room. My DH hates to travel and told me not to expect him to do another trip, before going on this one. We enjoyed the room and resort so much that we rented points and are all going back in October.


----------



## funhouse8

We are just back from a wonderful week at the most amazing resort ever! That being said when I called to make our reservations I requested a 5th floor either tower. we had a 2 bedroom.  Upon check-in we were given room 174. Here is the views from this room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 

  I had asked even before I looked at this room if they had anything else available higher up. We were told the hotel was ull but we could move the next day. Boy am I glad we decided to do the move.   Out 2 bedroom pool view room 574 the next day.





[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## jerseygal

Hope that you enjoyed the BEAUTIFUL view!


----------



## KathyK

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wdrl

funhouse8 said:


> We are just back from a wonderful week at the most amazing resort ever!



Thanks for your photos, *funhouse8*!  There is quite a difference between the views on the first floor versus the fifth floor.



KathyK said:


> 1 BR standard view villa 377



Thanks, *KathyK*!  Could you see the Starlit Hui show from your balcony?

Question:  The information I have from Aulani shows villa #377 as being classified as "Island View."  Are you sure that it was "Standard View?"  Any possibility that you booked a Standard View cash room and Aulani upgraded you to an Island View?


----------



## jerseygal

Guess some folks like 1st floor for EASY ACCESS!

Higher floors for us are MORE DESIRABLE!


----------



## funhouse8

jerseygal said:


> Guess some folks like 1st floor for EASY ACCESS!
> 
> Higher floors for us are MORE DESIRABLE!



We tried the gate. It was locked. Lol


----------



## luv2boys

I was envious for first floor pool view when I couldnt find a chair anywhere!  At least I would have had somewhere to put my stuff.


----------



## Figee17

Just checked out less than a week ago.  We are still traveling the other islands,  and if I can figure it out, I will post pics of our dedicated 2 bedroom pool view.  We requested high floor and a long balcony as opposed to the two shorter ones but neither of out requests were met.  We had room 208 and it turned out to be very convenient.  Here is my two cents, if anyone cares, lol.
-it is an amazing resort!  I couldn't figure out how t could live up to the hype, but it did!
-I wish they opened at least one pool earlier, there were a lot of us wandering around waiting for the pools to open (us east coasters were up, had been to the gym, and were ready to go by 6, lol)
-never had trouble finding at least a few chairs, especially if you went in the AM.  Cast members helped us other times 
-especially after moving on to other resorts, I realize how spoiled Disney resorts have made me!  What, no lifeguards? Refillable mugs? Cast members everywhere?  Water stations?  Multiple pool options?  

Hopefully they will also eventually get magic bands, I always forgot to take my room key with me when I went places since I was always in a bathing suit! 

Also, it surprised us that it turned out to be the most reasonable price-wise of our "tour"... We went to the Hilton Waikaloa on the big island after Aulanj and it made Oahu look like a bargain.  We are on Maui now and it's similar to our experience on the big island.  Who would've guessed after hearing so many "it's so expensive" complaints?


----------



## jerseygal

Glad you enjoyed Aulani...We loved it as well!

Maui sounds beautiful too! Next trip we are planning on including that in our trip..

Hope that you don't have any trouble "adjusting" on way home to east coast..
We had NO time adjustment in Hawaii, but when we returned, we were "dragging" a few days...  ENJOY!


----------



## wdrl

Figee17 said:


> Just checked out less than a week ago.  We are still traveling the other islands,  and if I can figure it out, I will post pics of our dedicated 2 bedroom pool view.



If you want, I can post your photos for you.  Just click on my avatar and send me a PM.  I'll give you my email address so you can send me the photos.  I'll then post them to the thread.

Glad to read that you had an enjoyable stay at Aulani.  It really is a great resort.


----------



## goracingpr

We're planning a one week, family vacation at Aulani next fall and trying to determine room size/location. Wondering if anyone has booked the 3 BR standard view (SV) or a 2 BR and 1 BR Island View (IV) for a larger group and why each was selected. The points are identical for the combo shown. The 3 BR ocean view is an additional 200+ points which at over 700 points for the week is too steep for us.  

Sounds like the 3 BR SV is of the backside/roof of the Ama Ama restaurant. We stayed there last December and had a 1 BR IV above the Hālāwai Lawn so we could see the Starlit Hui and movie nights from our balcony, which at the time with a 1 year old was nice.

Any experience with the 3 BR SV or getting multiple rooms? There's only 2 3 BR SV on property, so will be sure to book that at beginning of our booking window if that's what works best for us.  

Guests for this trip will be, and we'd like each group to have the privacy of own bedroom/retreat:
+Family of 4 (including 1 & 3 year olds)
+Parents of husband/grandparents (married couple) 
+Mother of wife (me)/grandparent (one single woman)


----------



## Anal Annie

goracingpr said:


> We're planning a one week, family vacation at Aulani next fall and trying to determine room size/location. Wondering if anyone has booked the 3 BR standard view (SV) or a 2 BR and 1 BR Island View (IV) for a larger group and why each was selected. The points are identical for the combo shown. The 3 BR ocean view is an additional 200+ points which at over 700 points for the week is too steep for us.
> 
> Sounds like the 3 BR SV is of the backside/roof of the Ama Ama restaurant. We stayed there last December and had a 1 BR IV above the Hālāwai Lawn so we could see the Starlit Hui and movie nights from our balcony, which at the time with a 1 year old was nice.
> 
> Any experience with the 3 BR SV or getting multiple rooms? There's only 2 3 BR SV on property, so will be sure to book that at beginning of our booking window if that's what works best for us.
> 
> Guests for this trip will be, and we'd like each group to have the privacy of own bedroom/retreat:
> +Family of 4 (including 1 & 3 year olds)
> +Parents of husband/grandparents (married couple)
> +Mother of wife (me)/grandparent (one single woman)



Because there are so few Std. view villas in ALL sizes most people report they are gone before the 7 mo. booking window opens.  A couple of people have posted that they got one but I think you'd probably have to be booking a pretty "off" time to get one.  Aulani owners snatch those up pretty quickly due to their lower point values.  You should plan on at least IV as far as budgeting points.  Have you considered just booking 3 studios?  Then everybody would have their own space and you'd save some points and could possibly book a higher view category.


----------



## Figee17

wdrl said:


> If you want, I can post your photos for you.  Just click on my avatar and send me a PM.  I'll give you my email address so you can send me the photos.  I'll then post them to the thread.  Glad to read that you had an enjoyable stay at Aulani.  It really is a great resort.


Thanks!  I will do that when I get home in a few days!  Enjoying our last few days on Kauai right now, ahhhhh.


----------



## goracingpr

Anal Annie said:


> Because there are so few Std. view villas in ALL sizes most people report they are gone before the 7 mo. booking window opens.  A couple of people have posted that they got one but I think you'd probably have to be booking a pretty "off" time to get one.  Aulani owners snatch those up pretty quickly due to their lower point values.  You should plan on at least IV as far as budgeting points.  Have you considered just booking 3 studios?  Then everybody would have their own space and you'd save some points and could possibly book a higher view category.



Luckily we are owners designated at Aulani, so I can book at the 11 month window (book Jan 2015 for stay in Dec 2015). So we might luck out and get the 3 BR. However I like the idea of a 2 and studio and maybe a better view as we'd have to borrow approx. 80 points from 2016 (after using left over 2014 and all 2015 points). 

Appreciate the insight.


----------



## wdrl

I have updated the charts in Post #1 to show Aulani's revised mix of Vacation Homes and Hotel Rooms. To make room for the Ulu Cafe, Disney Vacation Development removed a Residential Unit containing a Standard View Grand Villa from the Aulani Condominium Association.  It then added a Residential Unit containing 8 Standard View Hotel Rooms that are located in Aulani's Hotel Wing.

About the same as the Ulu Cafe transformation on the Waianae side of Aulani, Disney Vacation Development made a renovation on the Ewa side of the resort.  It modified a two-bedroom lock-off villa, removing the one-bedroom portion and keeping the studio portion as a stand-alone dedicated villa.

Due to these changes, here is Aulani's updated villa configuration: 

20 Grand Villas -- 2 GVs are Standard View; 18 GVs are Ocean View.

193 Dedicated Two-Bedrooms -- 9 Standard; 74 Island; 25 Pool; 85 Ocean.

245 Lock/off Two-Bedrooms -- 17 Standard; 93 Island; 31 Pool; 104 Ocean.

1 Dedicated Studio -- Standard View

8 Hotel Rooms -- Standard View


These changes also resulted in a change in Aulani's total DVC points from 11,518,422 to 11,519,025 points, a net increase of 603 points.  The changes were as follows:

Remove Unit 01A containing one Grand Villa =  -46,343 points
Reestablish Unit 01A containing 8 Hotel Rooms = +62,960 points
Remove one-bedroom from Unit 02C = -16,014 points

Net difference =    +603 points

The total number of Residential Units has remained constant at 199.


----------



## wdrl

Courtesy of *DisWitt*, here are photos of the views from villa #313, a one-bedroom Island View located on the Waianae side of Aulani.  The villa is on the third floor and overlooks the Laniwai Spa's shower garden.  It gets some sun in the late afternoon.

The first photo shows the view from the bedroom balcony, the second from the living room balcony.

Thanks for sharing, *DisWitt*!


----------



## carissa1970

I have a question...we always stick with a lower level pool view because I LOVE listening to the morning chant at 7am while drinking my coffee. I'm afraid to book an island view, which would allow us to extend our vacation a bit, because I don't know if you can hear the chant on the outside of the resort.  Does anyone know?

DisWitt...beautiful view!


----------



## wdrl

*Figee17* just returned from a stay at Aulani in Villa 208, a Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom.  Here are some photos of the views from her balcony.

Looking right toward the ocean:






Looking straight out: Through the trees is the Menehune Bridge kids area:






Looking left towards the main lobby area.  You can see a part of the lazy river:






Looking out and up at the other side of the hotel:






*Figee17* said "_At first I was a bit bummed because I had asked for a continuous balcony and high floor (though I know pool view is only up to floor 5) and we didnt get either, but it turned out to be a great location!!!  Very convenient!  We can NOT wait to go back, we loved it so much!!!!_"

Thanks so much for sharing, *Figee17*!


----------



## Cinderpamela

carissa1970 said:


> I have a question...we always stick with a lower level pool view because I LOVE listening to the morning chant at 7am while drinking my coffee. I'm afraid to book an island view, which would allow us to extend our vacation a bit, because I don't know if you can hear the chant on the outside of the resort.  Does anyone know?
> 
> DisWitt...beautiful view!



I could not hear the chant from our Island view that overlooked the Starlit Hui lawn.

You could always walk down and get your coffee and sit in the comfy chairs off the lobby looking out over the pool area.


----------



## kelleia1a

We are currently staying in room 1678 an ocean view studio.  It is one room from the end of the 16th floor of the Ewa tower.  The view is fantastic, we can hear the waterfall from the lazy river and the live band in the evenings. If you don't want to hear that, the sliders block out everything. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SeaPic

Just checked in on-line. Only choice was ground floor (booked 1BR IV). I put in a request via MS awhile back for high floor. I'm not complaining, I mean we will be at Aulani! But should I be prepared for ground floor? I did not choose it when checking in.


----------



## wdrl

kelleia1a said:


> We are currently staying in room 1678 an ocean view studio.  It is one room from the end of the 16th floor of the Ewa tower.  The view is fantastic, we can hear the waterfall from the lazy river and the live band in the evenings. If you don't want to hear that, the sliders block out everything.



You have a great view of Waikolohe Valley.  Thanks for you photos!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## wdrl

SeaPic said:


> Just checked in on-line. Only choice was ground floor (booked 1BR IV). I put in a request via MS awhile back for high floor. I'm not complaining, I mean we will be at Aulani! But should I be prepared for ground floor? I did not choose it when checking in.



If you put in a request with MS then you should be fine.  Disney's online check-in program, which is really designed for the hotel rooms, is not really compatible with the DVC villas.  It doesn't offer room requests that truly reflect what is available to DVC members.


----------



## SeaPic

wdrl said:


> If you put in a request with MS then you should be fine.  Disney's online check-in program, which is really designed for the hotel rooms, is not really compatible with the DVC villas.  It doesn't offer room requests that truly reflect what is available to DVC members.


Thanks!


----------



## SABeasley98

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but what is "MS"?  We are going to Aulani in September so thinking that maybe I should make a room request, but i'm not sure how to go about doing so.


----------



## wdrl

SABeasley98 said:


> Apologies if this is a stupid question, but what is "MS"?  We are going to Aulani in September so thinking that maybe I should make a room request, but i'm not sure how to go about doing so.



Member Services (MS) handles reservations for DVC members who book a DVC villa using points or cash.  MS can perform a number of different services for DVC members, including making or modifying room reservations, dining reservations, Disney's Magical Express, as well as answer questions about membership.


----------



## jwgm2012

Hi everyone! First, what a truly gorgeous and amazing resort! My boyfriend is "taking me" to Hawaii for my big 4-0 birthday that we'll celebrate while we are there! 

I'm hoping to rent points for an ocean view studio and after looking at this thread, I know what rooms I would absolutely love to have... 

a few questions: since we are not owners but renters... 

 * do we have to pay for onsite parking?
 * are washer/dryer tokens available for us or do we pay? 
 * are we able to request a room number (within our reservation type) or does any and all communication with the resort have to go through the owner? 

I guess basically, I'm wondering which DVC perks would we get to use while renting... I know not everything would be available to us - so just curious...

thank you everyone for your help!


gina


----------



## LisaT91403

jwgm2012 said:


> * do we have to pay for onsite parking?
> * are washer/dryer tokens available for us or do we pay?
> * are we able to request a room number (within our reservation type) or does any and all communication with the resort have to go through the owner?



On my first stay at Aulani, I rented points. Parking was free. We asked the owner to make our room requests for us, and it worked out really well. We were in a 2-bedroom, so we did not need laundry tokens...so I can't answer that one for you.


----------



## Girimama33

Thank you wdrl for this wonderful thread. It is so helpful!
I just want to point out that room 787 - dedicated two bedroom, is actually an island view room, not an ocean view (listed as ocean view OP).


----------



## jwgm2012

LisaT91403 said:


> On my first stay at Aulani, I rented points. Parking was free. We asked the owner to make our room requests for us, and it worked out really well. We were in a 2-bedroom, so we did not need laundry tokens...so I can't answer that one for you.



Thanks Lisa!


----------



## wdrl

Girimama33 said:


> I just want to point out that room 787 - dedicated two bedroom, is actually an island view room, not an ocean view (listed as ocean view OP).



Thanks for pointing out the error.  I've corrected the entry in Post #1 to show that Villa #787 is an Island View.


----------



## DenLo

jwgm2012 said:


> Hi everyone! First, what a truly gorgeous and amazing resort! My boyfriend is "taking me" to Hawaii for my big 4-0 birthday that we'll celebrate while we are there!
> 
> I'm hoping to rent points for an ocean view studio and after looking at this thread, I know what rooms I would absolutely love to have...
> 
> a few questions: since we are not owners but renters...
> 
> * do we have to pay for onsite parking?
> * are washer/dryer tokens available for us or do we pay?
> * are we able to request a room number (within our reservation type) or does any and all communication with the resort have to go through the owner?
> 
> I guess basically, I'm wondering which DVC perks would we get to use while renting... I know not everything would be available to us - so just curious...
> 
> thank you everyone for your help!
> 
> 
> gina



Only guests of a member staying on points are eligible for any DVC perks related to the reservation including free parking and laundry tokens.  



> From the Home Resort Rules and Regulations - regarding guests and renters
> 
> III. 2. h.	"Guests" are non-Club Members staying with or on behalf of a Club Member. Guests are not authorized to use a Club Member's Vacation Points to make their own reservations. Club Members may make a reservation on behalf of a Guest.
> 
> V. 3. 2)	When a Club Member uses his or her Home Resort Vacation Points to reserve Vacation Homes on behalf of a non-Club Member, and the Club Member does not charge any rental or other fees to the non-Club Member for the reservation, the non-Club Member is eligible for all or some of the Club Member privileges and benefits that a Club Member would normally receive during his or her stay in the reserved Vacation Home. *If the non-Club Member is renting, it is the responsibility of the Member to notify Member Services when making the reservation. Member privileges and benefits cannot be extended to non-Club Members who rent Vacation Homes from Club Members.*



Having said all that, I have read that many renters are getting these perks in error at Aulani, so you might get lucky.

The member will have to call or email member services to make any requests regarding your view.  Do keep in mind that requests are just that and there is no guarantee that you will get your request.

Aloha and I hope you both have a wonderful time.


----------



## jwgm2012

DenLo said:


> Only guests of a member staying on points are eligible for any DVC perks related to the reservation including free parking and laundry tokens.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said all that, I have read that many renters are getting these perks in error at Aulani, so you might get lucky.
> 
> The member will have to call or email member services to make any requests regarding your view.  Do keep in mind that requests are just that and there is no guarantee that you will get your request.
> 
> Aloha and I hope you both have a wonderful time.



Thanks so much for the info DenLo! So in a nutshell, we should expect to pay for parking and laundry if we do any...  We've rented points before through Dave's Vacation Club and stayed at OKW - we went through Dave's for everything and then they went through the owner... so this will be the same thing. Thanks again.


----------



## torrey

jwgm2012 said:


> Thanks so much for the info DenLo! So in a nutshell, we should expect to pay for parking and laundry if we do any...  We've rented points before through Dave's Vacation Club and stayed at OKW - we went through Dave's for everything and then they went through the owner... so this will be the same thing. Thanks again.



We rented points and were told by Disney that parking is free for DVC members and their guests.  Guest includes those that are renting points.  Not sure about laundry.


----------



## LisaT91403

torrey said:


> We rented points and were told by Disney that parking is free for DVC members and their guests.  Guest includes those that are renting points.



That is what we were told as well, and that's the policy that was honored when we were there.


----------



## jerseygal

Guess that Aulani is not following the said policy..Most of the posts that I have read from guests that have rented through Members say that they have received FREE PARKING!


----------



## wdrl

jerseygal said:


> Guess that Aulani is not following the said policy..Most of the posts that I have read from guests that have rented through Members say that they have received FREE PARKING!



I wouldn't put the blame on Aulani for not following the policy.  Members who rent their points for cash are suppose to inform Member Services.  I suspect a lot of members fail to do that, which makes Member Services think the non-member occupants are true "guests" of the member and are therefore entitled to some of the member benefits.


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

Does anyone know the location of the 8 DVC hotel standard rooms at Aulani?


----------



## kelleia1a

jwgm2012 said:


> Hi everyone! First, what a truly gorgeous and amazing resort! My boyfriend is "taking me" to Hawaii for my big 4-0 birthday that we'll celebrate while we are there!
> 
> I'm hoping to rent points for an ocean view studio and after looking at this thread, I know what rooms I would absolutely love to have...
> 
> a few questions: since we are not owners but renters...
> 
> * do we have to pay for onsite parking?
> * are washer/dryer tokens available for us or do we pay?
> * are we able to request a room number (within our reservation type) or does any and all communication with the resort have to go through the owner?
> 
> I guess basically, I'm wondering which DVC perks would we get to use while renting... I know not everything would be available to us - so just curious...
> 
> thank you everyone for your help!
> 
> 
> gina



We just stayed on points that we rented from a friend.  We stayed in an ocean view studio (1678).  I would stay in that room again anytime.  It was dead center under the Aulani arch in the second tower.  

When staying in a DVC on points (whether you are a member or rented points), Aulani provides the parking for free.  

They also gave me laundry tokens anytime I wanted.  They asked if I was a member and I said I wasn't but was staying on points from a friend.  They then asked how many loads of laundry I wanted to do and handed over all the tokens.  

We knew we wanted a room in the Ewa tower on a high floor and our friend/member put in the request for us.  I called in the request just to make sure they had everything.  Our room was ready for us as soon as we arrived.  

In addition, our card said DVC Room Only, but yet people constantly gave us the DVC discount on purchases at the resort for rentals, Rainbow Reef, etc.  

I couldn't have asked for a better experience.  

Have a great trip!
Kelly


----------



## wdrl

Crazy4Disney06 said:


> Does anyone know the location of the 8 DVC hotel standard rooms at Aulani?



The only thing I know is that the DVC Hotel rooms are in the Waianae side of the resort and that they overlook the Aulani parking garage.  I'm hoping you'll be able to shed some more light on their locations after your stay.

We'll be at Aulani starting October 5, 2014, and I plan on finding out exactly where the eight Hotel rooms are located.  I figure either the Concierge Desk CMs or the DVC sales CMs might know where the rooms are located.


----------



## keepmoving4ward

wdrl said:


> We'll be at Aulani starting October 5, 2014, and I plan on finding out exactly where the eight Hotel rooms are located.  I figure either the Concierge Desk CMs or the DVC sales CMs might know where the rooms are located.




Will we see you there? We'll be in Maui on the 4th, and transfer to Aulani on Thursday the 9th.


----------



## wdrl

keepmoving4ward said:


> Will we see you there? We'll be in Maui on the 4th, and transfer to Aulani on Thursday the 9th.



We'll be at Aulani from October 5 to 12 (Sunday to Sunday), so we should be able to meet up! Do you use Twitter at all?  Assuming I master the rudimentary skills of using Twitter on my iPhone by the time of our trip, I hope to use Twitter to post photos of Aulani and answer questions from anyone who wants to follow along.  My Twitter account is @wdrl2 and should we able to find me.

Only 59 days before we check in to Aulani.


----------



## keepmoving4ward

wdrl said:


> We'll be at Aulani from October 5 to 12 (Sunday to Sunday), so we should be able to meet up! Do you use Twitter at all?  Assuming I master the rudimentary skills of using Twitter on my iPhone by the time of our trip, I hope to use Twitter to post photos of Aulani and answer questions from anyone who wants to follow along.  My Twitter account is @wdrl2 and should we able to find me.
> 
> Only 59 days before we check in to Aulani.



I don't do twitter, I don't have a Facebook, and I don't even have a smartphone (gasp)! It's like I'm in the stone age over here. 
When we're at the pool or the lagoon, what should I be yelling to find you? I so want to thank you for putting this together here. It has been invaluable when we poured over what our request would be (2 dedicated ocean view rooms, Waianae building). After looking at all the great room views, we decided we didn't want a view of the JW from our balcony. Obviously it may not happen, but it's so much better than throwing the dice!

So then that means 58 days until my trip! Not that I'm counting or anything...


----------



## shinez

Aloha Everyone! I am going to Aulani in Febuary 2015 with my DH, DM and my three DK's- VERY excited! I have been to WDW almost 20 times and feel that I am an expert at all things WDW, however- I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT AULANI!!! HELP!!! I'm feeling overwhelmed and stayed at the WL once (always stay at the poly) two years ago and was disappointed  with the location of our room, the noise from the pool parties daily and the hike to the main lobby- so.... ANY and ALL guidance is strongly neeeded!!! Post away!!
Mahalo!!!


----------



## DenLo

shinez said:


> Aloha Everyone! I am going to Aulani in Febuary 2015 with my DH, DM and my three DK's- VERY excited! I have been to WDW almost 20 times and feel that I am an expert at all things WDW, however- I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT AULANI!!! HELP!!! I'm feeling overwhelmed and stayed at the WL once (always stay at the poly) two years ago and was disappointed  with the location of our room, the noise from the pool parties daily and the hike to the main lobby- so.... ANY and ALL guidance is strongly neeeded!!! Post away!!
> Mahalo!!!



Are you staying in the Hotel portion or in a DVC villa?  First thing I would do is return to page 1 of this thread and then look it over and then at the bottom of post 1 is a list of rooms with views.  Each one of these rooms have links to the post for the individual who stayed in that room.  The folks often give details as to whether the room was noisy and what they could see.

And then if you have questions let us know.


----------



## Anal Annie

So we have finally made it to Aulani despite hurricane Iselle.  The resort is beautiful and I can't wait to see it with some sunshine.  We did not get my room request (higher floor in the long wing of Ewa tower overlooking the Starlit Hui lawn).  We got the 16th floor overlooking the valet parking structure (#1655).   There are already some view pics posted from this villa.

We are supposed to go to Pearl Harbor tomorrow morning but it is still closed and they have not determined yet when they will reopen (can't run the boats in high winds if we get wind from Julio).  I assume we can get a refund of our $150 for the USS Missouri if it remains closed.

We are supposed to have surf lessons on the north shore on Tues so I may check in with them to see if we should wait another day for the conditions to improve.


----------



## ACDSNY

Anal Annie said:


> So we have finally made it to Aulani despite hurricane Iselle. The resort is beautiful and I can't wait to see it with some sunshine.


 
 Enjoy the trip the best you can, but it seems like you can't catch a good break with these Hawaii trips.


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> So we have finally made it to Aulani despite hurricane Iselle.  The resort is beautiful and I can't wait to see it with some sunshine.  We did not get my room request (higher floor in the long wing of Ewa tower overlooking the Starlit Hui lawn).  We got the 16th floor overlooking the valet parking structure (#1655).   There are already some view pics posted from this villa.
> 
> We are supposed to go to Pearl Harbor tomorrow morning but it is still closed and they have not determined yet when they will reopen (can't run the boats in high winds if we get wind from Julio).  I assume we can get a refund of our $150 for the USS Missouri if it remains closed.
> 
> We are supposed to have surf lessons on the north shore on Tues so I may check in with them to see if we should wait another day for the conditions to improve.



I'm glad your flight wasn't cancelled and you were able to make to Hawaii!  I have to admit I spent much of yesterday wondering how -- and where -- you were.

Can you see Diamond Head from your balcony?  Even though the thread already has some photos from villa #1655, they are more than two years old.  It doesn't hurt to have too many photos!

Hope everything works out regarding your visit to Pearl Harbor and the surf lessons!


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> I'm glad your flight wasn't cancelled and you were able to make to Hawaii!  I have to admit I spent much of yesterday wondering how -- and where -- you were.
> 
> Can you see Diamond Head from your balcony?  Even though the thread already has some photos from villa #1655, they are more than two years old.  It doesn't hurt to have too many photos!
> 
> Hope everything works out regarding your visit to Pearl Harbor and the surf lessons!



Yes, we can see Diamond Head WAY OFF in the distance.  It is still misty / rainy now so I'm sure I'll take some pics of it when the weather improves (although there are some power lines in the way that will keep it from being a perfect view.  Maybe I can photoshop them out.)   I will add some pics for you when we get home.


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> Yes, we can see Diamond Head WAY OFF in the distance.  It is still misty / rainy now so I'm sure I'll take some pics of it when the weather improves (although there are some power lines in the way that will keep it from being a perfect view.  Maybe I can photoshop them out.)   I will add some pics for you when we get home.



Mahalo!


----------



## jerseygal

Anal Annie said:
			
		

> So we have finally made it to Aulani despite hurricane Iselle.  The resort is beautiful and I can't wait to see it with some sunshine.  We did not get my room request (higher floor in the long wing of Ewa tower overlooking the Starlit Hui lawn).  We got the 16th floor overlooking the valet parking structure (#1655).   There are already some view pics posted from this villa.
> 
> We are supposed to go to Pearl Harbor tomorrow morning but it is still closed and they have not determined yet when they will reopen (can't run the boats in high winds if we get wind from Julio).  I assume we can get a refund of our $150 for the USS Missouri if it remains closed.
> 
> We are supposed to have surf lessons on the north shore on Tues so I may check in with them to see if we should wait another day for the conditions to improve.


Glad that you made it safely! To the best if my knowledge,  Hawaii was declared a "state of emergency". If by chance Pearl Harbor is cancelled,  you should be able to request a full refund since only essential personnel are usually authorized to travel on thev roads. Hope that you can do the surfing in the next few days. ENJOY!


----------



## Bdchili

We are in Villa 976 and honestly feel I may possibly have the best view on property. We face west for sunset and are high enough to be over all the tres but close enough to enjoy the landscaping. The best part are the sunsets!  Wonderful resort and wonderful cast. Thank you Aulani


----------



## gpts@disney

Just returned from a wonderful 5 night stay at Aulani in Room 1002, a dedicated 2 bedroom in the Waianae Tower.  I noticed that this room did not yet have pictures posted so here are the views, panning right to left.  This is the last room toward the ocean, before the grand villa.  I also added a couple of other pics (infinity pool and view from Ama Ama at sunset), for the fun of it !  Loved it and you will too!


----------



## apple9117

Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## wdrl

gpts@disney said:


> Just returned from a wonderful 5 night stay at Aulani in Room 1002, a dedicated 2 bedroom in the Waianae Tower.  I noticed that this room did not yet have pictures posted so here are the views, panning right to left.  This is the last room toward the ocean, before the grand villa.  I also added a couple of other pics (infinity pool and view from Ama Ama at sunset), for the fun of it !  Loved it and you will too!


Thanks, *gpts*!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

When we were at Aulani in 2012, DVC was using the two-bedroom lock-off villa next to yours (villa 1004/1006) for tours by prospective buyers.  Is it still be used in that fashion?


----------



## gpts@disney

wdrl,
Yes exactly.  They were showing 1004 and 1006 as the 2 bedroom lockoff demo.
It looks like I moved some pics around photobucket after I posted them (sorry), so here are the missing ones.


----------



## LadyLvsTramp

Really looking forward to seeing the resort in person next year!  Thank you for sharing this reference  information.


----------



## Anal Annie

OK, so it's taking me awhile to upload and go thru my pics but I did promise I'd upload some more for cause so here they come.  (I took something like 550 pics on my cell phone and well over 1,000 on my DSLR + we had an underwater camera and a point & shoot we used from time to time.)  I think the images that were already posted from the balcony are a pretty clear and accurate representation of the view from this unit but I did try to capture a couple new angles.  I didn't take any looking down - it was just the roof of the valet parking garage & the smoking area & some other walkway etc.  Nothing anyone really wants to look at and certainly nothing that anybody wants to brag about to friends & family!! 

Anyway, I quickly grabbed a few standard shots of the room with my cell phone before the luggage came up and the room got junked up then I took a couple looking out from the balcony doorway.  Remember this was the day hurricane Iselle was passing so it wasn't a very tropical paradise kind of view, just gray & cloudy.





















Looking straight out from the balcony door





Looking to the right from the balcony door






The first morning we woke up to SUNSHINE I took this one with my "real" camera so you can see the sunrise from this villa





Then I captured an evening view from the balcony with the lights of Honolulu off in the distance





Then we were there during that last "super moon" and I looked out of the window and saw THE BIGGEST MOON EVER
with the sunset reflecting off of it so it was GLOWING!!!  NOW we had a view!!





I watched it for awhile as it got darker out - it was incredible!!





This same evening we went to the Starlit Hui and then grabbed dinner at Ulu Cafe - then I walked around the resort after dark for awhile
trying to capture some nighttime images because it seems everyone always posts daytime ones.
The resort is gorgeous all lit up at night.













































Almost forgot to add a couple of sunsets….the first one is from over by the Marriott and the 2nd one is from mid-way around our lagoon.
(Really hard to capture a good sunset without 50 other people and their cameras in them.)


----------



## wdrl

Anal Annie said:


> . . . I quickly grabbed a few standard shots of the room with my cell phone before the luggage came up and the room got junked up then I took a couple looking out from the balcony doorway.  Remember this was the day hurricane Iselle was passing so it wasn't a very tropical paradise kind of view, just gray & cloudy.
> 
> Then we were there during that last "super moon" and I looked out of the window and saw THE BIGGEST MOON EVER
> with the sunset reflecting off of it so it was GLOWING!!!  NOW we had a view!!
> 
> I walked around the resort after dark for awhile
> trying to capture some nighttime images because it seems everyone always posts daytime ones.
> The resort is gorgeous all lit up at night.



Thanks for posting your photos, Anal Annie!  The super moon photos are phenomenal!  And so are your nighttime photos of the resort!  You not only have a great camera for low light photography but you obviously know how to use it!

Mahalo!!


----------



## DenLo

Great pics, gpts@disney and Anal Annie.  gpts@disney loved the photo of the infinity pool, makes me want to step right in.  Your photos are so clear.   I would love to have your ocean view for our stay at Aulani in October!  Anal Annie glad you were able to see the Supermoon while at Aualni.  Wil (wdrl) and I were thinking of you when we saw the Supermoon from here in Houston.  Your night photos were great.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ACDSNY

Beautiful pics Anal Annie, I hope your trip went well.


----------



## tbay

Beautiful Pictures Beautiful Moon
Thanks for Posting.  Wish I was going soon . Looking at your pictures
helps you to remember how beautiful the resort is.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> Thanks for posting your photos, Anal Annie!  The super moon photos are phenomenal!  And so are your nighttime photos of the resort!  You not only have a great camera for low light photography but you obviously know how to use it!
> 
> Mahalo!!





DenLo said:


> Great pics, gpts@disney and Anal Annie.  gpts@disney loved the photo of the infinity pool, makes me want to step right in.  Your photos are so clear.   I would love to have your ocean view for our stay at Aulani in October!  Anal Annie glad you were able to see the Supermoon while at Aualni.  Wil (wdrl) and I were thinking of you when we saw the Supermoon from here in Houston.  Your night photos were great.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us.





ACDSNY said:


> Beautiful pics Anal Annie, I hope your trip went well.





tbay said:


> Beautiful Pictures Beautiful Moon
> Thanks for Posting.  Wish I was going soon . Looking at your pictures
> helps you to remember how beautiful the resort is.



Thanks, everyone.   I was so happy to catch the super moon and have something else to reference with it.  And the sun reflecting off of it was just an added bonus!!

Wil - I considered bringing my tripod but ultimately only brought a monopod to conserve space & weight.  I usually work in aperature priority but for these I set the camera on shutter priority and experimented with how slow I could set the shutter.  And of course I had to bump up the ISO (I hate doing that but think I settled on about 800) and I increased the exposure compensation a little bit as well.  Couldn't have done them hand-held tho.  The monopod was a lifesaver up at Haleakala (on Maui) when we went for sunrise too - there were 30-35 mph winds blowing so you couldn't even stand still.  It was sooo cold.  I sat on my knees on a towel & buried myself behind the retaining wall & tried like heck to hold still for those shots.  We got there around 5:00 and sunrise was at 6:06 so we had a long time to wait.  But I wanted a good viewing spot.  I brought our "packable down" coats that I bought for our January WDW trip - they worked out GREAT for those freezing temps.

I plan to start a little trip report once I get thru a few more of our pics - I will be sure to include a lot of pics in the report.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I love the photos, Anal Annie!


----------



## jerseygal

Then we were there during that last "super moon" and I looked out of the window and saw THE BIGGEST MOON EVER
with the sunset reflecting off of it so it was GLOWING!!!  NOW we had a view!!





I watched it for awhile as it got darker out - it was incredible!!





GORGEOUS pics of the supermoon and the sunsets!!!  Wow!

Vacs goes TOO FAST! Always FUN Planning the next one! 
Speaking of "next vacas".........Noticed that you are headed to DL next summer! Did you stay at GCV and did you enjoy it? We are "thinking" of going for our second trip to DL end of May, beginning of June!


----------



## dvc at last !

beautiful


----------



## Anal Annie

jerseygal said:


> Then we were there during that last "super moon" and I looked out of the window and saw THE BIGGEST MOON EVER
> with the sunset reflecting off of it so it was GLOWING!!!  NOW we had a view!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it for awhile as it got darker out - it was incredible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS pics of the supermoon and the sunsets!!!  Wow!
> 
> Vacs goes TOO FAST! Always FUN Planning the next one!
> Speaking of "next vacas".........Noticed that you are headed to DL next summer! Did you stay at GCV and did you enjoy it? We are "thinking" of going for our second trip to DL end of May, beginning of June!



DOH - not going back to DL - we started this trip there.for some reason my tickers are not switching to "since".  It's like they started counting over again.  I just need to delete them.  (Waaa - then I will have none )


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Here are some pictures in and out of our dedicated 2-bedroom villa, 586.  Not the exact view I wanted but were thrilled with the view.  Were directly facing line to slide, that's the only negative.  But, with no strain at all you could see the ocean to the left of the lanai which was awesome.  Could also see the main pool and other buildings, etc.  Loved it!

https://hawaiiaulaniaugust2014.shutterfly.com/


----------



## jerseygal

lovetotraveltx said:


> Here are some pictures in and out of our dedicated 2-bedroom villa, 586.  Not the exact view I wanted but were thrilled with the view.  Were directly facing line to slide, that's the only negative.  But, with no strain at all you could see the ocean to the left of the lanai which was awesome.  Could also see the main pool and other buildings, etc.  Loved it!
> 
> http://DSCN0077.JPG



Unfortunately could not open?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

jerseygal said:


> Unfortunately could not open?



It's a whopping 171 pictures but try now!


----------



## jerseygal

lovetotraveltx said:


> It's a whopping 171 pictures but try now!



Looks like you had an AWESOME TIME!

Always SAD leaving and coming back to "reality"....Fun to think about 'RETURNING" in the future though!


----------



## wdrl

lovetotraveltx said:


> Here are some pictures in and out of our dedicated 2-bedroom villa, 586.  Not the exact view I wanted but were thrilled with the view.  Were directly facing line to slide, that's the only negative.  But, with no strain at all you could see the ocean to the left of the lanai which was awesome.  Could also see the main pool and other buildings, etc.  Loved it!
> 
> https://hawaiiaulaniaugust2014.shutterfly.com/



Thanks, *lovetotraveltx*!  I really loved looking at all 171 photos in your album.  It was nice to see what still looks the same from when we were there in 2012 and what has changed in the last two years.

Now that you've stayed in a Pool View villa, do you think you'll try a different view if you go back to Aulani?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *lovetotraveltx*!  I really loved looking at all 171 photos in your album.  It was nice to see what still looks the same from when we were there in 2012 and what has changed in the last two years.
> 
> Now that you've stayed in a Pool View villa, do you think you'll try a different view if you go back to Aulani?



Actually I would really want ocean view.  But, needing a 2-bedroom, even if I save them up, I can't justify the tremendous difference in points.

I would go for Island and take my chances.  

Glad you liked them and 171 wasn't over kill!


----------



## apple9117

lovetotraveltx said:


> Here are some pictures in and out of our dedicated 2-bedroom villa, 586.  Not the exact view I wanted but were thrilled with the view.  Were directly facing line to slide, that's the only negative.  But, with no strain at all you could see the ocean to the left of the lanai which was awesome.  Could also see the main pool and other buildings, etc.  Loved it!
> 
> https://hawaiiaulaniaugust2014.shutterfly.com/



These pictures were amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tbay

Thanks for sharing they are wonderful pictures .


----------



## lovetotraveltx

I'm glad you all enjoyed.  Have more of Hawaii.  Hoping to do a trip report soon


----------



## Anal Annie

Started my trip report.  It's probably gonna take me awhile to get much done on it thotrying to go thru my pics and add a few of those in too

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3322698


----------



## SeaPic

Sorry this took me awhile but here are the pics from 1677. Thanks for all the great info and to all who gave advice about what to request! In case anyone is interested, our request was _Ewa Long Building Highest Possible Floor Room Ending in 77 or 83_. I knew 83 was an Ocean view above the 8th (I think) floor but included it just in case. We were right under the arch. I included a pic from the Living Room so you can see it. It didn't bother us but some may feel it's obstructed. We could watch the Hui but couldn't really hear it clearly - although the dance party beat came through loud and clear. lol. Last pic is the infinity pool in the early am. I included it because of the comment my DH made. 




Left From Bedroom




Center from Bedroom




Right From Bedroom




From Living Room Balcony




Starlit Hui




Infinity Pool - DH noticed the hand rail makes an A. Coincidence?


----------



## rlk




----------



## Anal Annie

SeaPic said:


> Sorry this took me awhile but here are the pics from 1677. Thanks for all the great info and to all who gave advice about what to request! In case anyone is interested, our request was _Ewa Long Building Highest Possible Floor Room Ending in 77 or 83_. I knew 83 was an Ocean view above the 8th (I think) floor but included it just in case. We were right under the arch. I included a pic from the Living Room so you can see it. It didn't bother us but some may feel it's obstructed. We could watch the Hui but couldn't really hear it clearly - although the dance party beat came through loud and clear. lol. Last pic is the infinity pool in the early am. I included it because of the comment my DH made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left From Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center from Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right From Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Living Room Balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlit Hui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity Pool - DH noticed the hand rail makes an A. Coincidence?



You got the view we were hoping to get!!   Now I wish I had also requested "room number ending in ___" too.


----------



## shinez

Hi all!
Headed to Hawaii in February and looking to see if there is info out there on room request and great room locations- the hotel looks HUGE and we are looking for something central... any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## wdrl

SeaPic said:


> Sorry this took me awhile but here are the pics from 1677.
> 
> 
> Infinity Pool - DH noticed the hand rail makes an A. Coincidence?



Thanks for the photos, *SeaPic* and *Rik*!  I've added your villas to the list in Post #1

Does that hand rail at the infinity pool constitute a "Hidden Aulani?"


----------



## Girimama33

Anal Annie said:


> You got the view we were hoping to get!!   Now I wish I had also requested "room number ending in ___" too.



That's a bummer you didn't get your room request Annie. I remember you had concerns about adding too much info to the room request, but I thought adding the *room ending in ..xx *pretty much ensured they knew exactly where you wanted to be. When we got our rooms, it was not exactly the room ending #'s I requested, but it was still in that same area. Hopefully you will get it next time if you book IV.


----------



## Girimama33

shinez said:


> Hi all!
> Headed to Hawaii in February and looking to see if there is info out there on room request and great room locations- the hotel looks HUGE and we are looking for something central... any and all help is appreciated!!



The very first thread will give you all the info you need to decide a room requests
For IV, seems most opt for a high floor in the long wing of the Ewa Tower over looking the Halawai Lawn.


----------



## SeaPic

wdrl said:


> Does that hand rail at the infinity pool constitute a "Hidden Aulani?"


----------



## jerseygal

SeaPic said:


> Sorry this took me awhile but here are the pics from 1677. Thanks for all the great info and to all who gave advice about what to request! In case anyone is interested, our request was _Ewa Long Building Highest Possible Floor Room Ending in 77 or 83_. I knew 83 was an Ocean view above the 8th (I think) floor but included it just in case. We were right under the arch. I included a pic from the Living Room so you can see it. It didn't bother us but some may feel it's obstructed. We could watch the Hui but couldn't really hear it clearly - although the dance party beat came through loud and clear. lol. Last pic is the infinity pool in the early am. I included it because of the comment my DH made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left From Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center from Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right From Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Living Room Balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlit Hui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity Pool - DH noticed the hand rail makes an A. Coincidence?



Hope that you had an AWESOME TRIP! We LOVED our rooms as well..We were 6 floors below, 1077,1079 2 BR lockoff, Island View, end of May this year!Your DH is VERY OBSERVANT, I see the "A" now, pic of Infinity Pool!


----------



## moonlightgraham

Great thread and really useful information, thanks! 

I've got an ocean view dedicated 2br reserved for next April and in reading this thread I notice that there are some 2br with differing balconies. Some have two short balconies and others have a single, longer balcony, is that correct? If so, are the longer balconies located in a certain building? In looking at the pix on this thread I'm thinking those longer balcony units are located in the short portion of the newer Ewa building, is that correct?


----------



## wdrl

moonlightgraham said:


> Great thread and really useful information, thanks!
> 
> I've got an ocean view dedicated 2br reserved for next April and in reading this thread I notice that there are some 2br with differing balconies. Some have two short balconies and others have a single, longer balcony, is that correct? If so, are the longer balconies located in a certain building? In looking at the pix on this thread I'm thinking those longer balcony units are located in the short portion of the newer Ewa building, is that correct?



All the balconies in the Waianae Building are angled, or shortened. The Ewa Building Long Wing also has angled balconies. The Ewa Building Short Wing and the Ewa Building Phase 1 have non-angled balconies, which are long, continuous balconies. BTW, all grand villas at Aulani have non-angled balconies.


----------



## moonlightgraham

wdrl said:


> All the balconies in the Waianae Building are angled, or shortened. The Ewa Building Long Wing also has angled balconies. The Ewa Building Short Wing and the Ewa Building Phase 1 have non-angled balconies, which are long, continuous balconies. BTW, all grand villas at Aulani have non-angled balconies.



So, for a 2br with angled balconies what is the configuration: one balcony off the LR, master and 2nd br?


----------



## Girimama33

moonlightgraham said:


> So, for a 2br with angled balconies what is the configuration: one balcony off the LR, master and 2nd br?



We stayed in a 2bdr with angled balconies. There was a balcony off the master and a shared balcony between the LR and 2nd bedroom.


----------



## moonlightgraham

Girimama33 said:


> We stayed in a 2bdr with angled balconies. There was a balcony off the master and a shared balcony between the LR and 2nd bedroom.



Thanks! I know I'll probably spend more time on the balcony then the rest of the family combined so as long as it fits me comfortably and has a place to rest my morning coffee and afternoon cocktail the angled arrangement should be just fine!


----------



## DVCTigger

Here are a couple of pictures from our lanai of our pool view studio, room #272.   We had requested a high floor, so didn't feel that the second floor granted our request.  But we were able to get right into the room at check-in (11am).   After being in the room a day or two, we came to really enjoy the location!  We were just one floor up from the pool deck, one down from the lobby, and just two doors down from the elevators (stairs).  So it was super easy to get to our room from anywhere we were or wanted to go!  We didn't use the elevators all week!


----------



## wdrl

DVCTigger said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from our lanai of our pool view studio, room #272.



Thanks, *DVCTigger*.  I've added your photos to the list in Post #1.


----------



## wdrl

I won't be updating this thread for awhile.  Tomorrow, we start our journey to Aulani.  We are flying to Vancouver and on Tuesday will board the Celebrity Solstice.  The Solstice is a 12 night cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu with stops in Honolulu (overnight), Hilo, Kona, Lahiana, Maui (overnight) and we disembark at Honolulu.

Since Celebrity would charge us for internet time ($59.95 for 90 minutes), I doubt we will access the internet while on board the ship.  Once we are on land in Hawaii we'll use our Verizon 3G to get back to surfing the internet.

We'll get to Aulani on Sunday, October 5, and will stay until October 12.  I honestly can't remember what villa requests we made.  We have an Ocean View studio booked and I'll be happy if we overlook the Waikolohe Valley.  I know at least one other DVC member who is at Aulani while we are there, but if there are others please let me know.

Once we are in Hawaii and have access to the internet I hope to do some Twitter feeds with photos.  My tag is wdrl2 if anyone wants to follow along.  We will also post to a trip report.  And I guarantee that I will post a view from our villa here on this thread.

There are some new Membership Magic offerings for DVCers at Aulani and we hope to take part in some of them (see this article).  The Art and Nature Walking Tour sounds interesting.  Also, we hope to see the Starlit Hui show this time around.  The Starlit Hui was on a short 4-week hiatus the last time we visited Aulani in September 2012 due to the construction starting up.  

I know 12 nights on a cruise ship and 7 nights at Aulani sounds like a lot of days.  But time goes by so very quickly when you are having fun.  I just hope we have enough time to do all the things we want to do.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> I won't be updating this thread for awhile.  Tomorrow, we start our journey to Aulani.  We are flying to Vancouver and on Tuesday will board the Celebrity Solstice.  The Solstice is a 12 night cruise from Vancouver to Honolulu with stops in Honolulu (overnight), Hilo, Kona, Lahiana, Maui (overnight) and we disembark at Honolulu.
> 
> Since Celebrity would charge us for internet time ($59.95 for 90 minutes), I doubt we will access the internet while on board the ship.  Once we are on land in Hawaii we'll use our Verizon 3G to get back to surfing the internet.
> 
> We'll get to Aulani on Sunday, October 5, and will stay until October 12.  I honestly can't remember what villa requests we made.  We have an Ocean View studio booked and I'll be happy if we overlook the Waikolohe Valley.  I know at least one other DVC member who is at Aulani while we are there, but if there are others please let me know.
> 
> Once we are in Hawaii and have access to the internet I hope to do some Twitter feeds with photos.  My tag is wdrl2 if anyone wants to follow along.  We will also post to a trip report.  And I guarantee that I will post a view from our villa here on this thread.
> 
> There are some new Membership Magic offerings for DVCers at Aulani and we hope to take part in some of them (see this article).  The Art and Nature Walking Tour sounds interesting.  Also, we hope to see the Starlit Hui show this time around.  The Starlit Hui was on a short 4-week hiatus the last time we visited Aulani in September 2012 due to the construction starting up.
> 
> I know 12 nights on a cruise ship and 7 nights at Aulani sounds like a lot of days.  But time goes by so very quickly when you are having fun.  I just hope we have enough time to do all the things we want to do.



  Have a GREAT time!!!  I didn't realize Celebrity did a cruise around the islands.  That sounds like fun to cruise for so long, tho we'll miss hearing from you while you're at sea!!   I'm sure your OV villa will be spot on perfect!!!   Can't wait to hear how it goes!!  ENJOY!! 

(Maybe I will get time to finish my TR while you're gone!!)


----------



## ACDSNY

wdrl said:


> I won't be updating this thread for awhile. Tomorrow, we start our journey to Aulani. We are flying to Vancouver and on Tuesday will board the Celebrity Solstice.


 
 Have a wonderful and magical time on your cruise and Aulani visit!


----------



## MikeRx

We arrive October 4th and depart on the 9th.  We have the same room type and requests.  We aren't "owners" but are renting for the first time from longtime owners and cast members from WDW.  Have a great cruise and Ill look out for obvious DISers.  We will be the happy family from Phoenix, mom-in-law will have a scooter and a big smile!  Ill post or message our location if I have time when we arrive.  Thanks for keeping this page going, its been a real help in our planning!


Mike  DW  DS (6)  DMIL 
First visit 1976, Pre-2010 too many off sites to remember, WDW 2/2010 BC CL, Disneyland GC 12/2010, WDW 4/2012 POLY TPV, WDW 7/2012 (off site), WDW 12/12 POP, 4/2013 POLY with Disney Dream cruise, 10/2013 DLR, 12/2013 POP, 3/14 BCR; 6/14 DLE, 9/14 DLR, 10/14 Aulani, 12/14 DLR VGC


----------



## BelievesinMagic

I have gotten so much information from the this thread.  Thank you! 
We would love to be able to listen to the music from our balcony at night.  
What is the highest floor or lowest floor should one request? 
Which tower?
Which room number endings should one request?  

Thank you for any information!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Sorry if this is OT -- I tried to create a thread asking this question in two spots and no answers.  

We're BLT owners and are thinking about trying to book a DVC stay at Aulani at the seven month window over Christmas break 2015. Do we have any chance of finding availability at that time, or is the 11-month window really required to snag Christmas break?  

Any thoughts/experiences would be very much appreciated!


----------



## moonlightgraham

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Sorry if this is OT -- I tried to create a thread asking this question in two spots and no answers.
> 
> We're BLT owners and are thinking about trying to book a DVC stay at Aulani at the seven month window over Christmas break 2015. Do we have any chance of finding availability at that time, or is the 11-month window really required to snag Christmas break?
> 
> Any thoughts/experiences would be very much appreciated!



I know it's not the same but I recently booked at the 7-month window for Easter/spring break and had pretty much all unit types available. I settled on a 2br ocean view. I booked right at 8am on the first day of the window but even a week later, and even today, there were/are units so I think you have a decent shot.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

moonlightgraham said:


> I know it's not the same but I recently booked at the 7-month window for Easter/spring break and had pretty much all unit types available. I settled on a 2br ocean view. I booked right at 8am on the first day of the window but even a week later, and even today, there were/are units so I think you have a decent shot.



Oh, wow! That does give me hope! Thanks so much!!


----------



## abdmom

I'm an Aulani owner. I purchased in 2010 and have been watching Christmas/New Year's since then. I did a booking at 8 months out for this New Year's. Christmas and New Year's seem to be the most popular times. I couldn't get a room for January 1 at 8 months out. Everything between Dec. 24 and January 2 goes quite quickly at the 11 month window.


----------



## wdrl

We arrived at Aulani on Sunday, 10/05, and our villa was ready when we checked in just before 9:00 AM.  We had requested a villa on a high floor overlooking the Waikolohe Valley and that is what we got.  We are in villa #1154 (Ocean View Studio), which is in the Ewa Phase 1 wing.

I learned something new: I prefer studios with angled balconies compared to those with non-angled balconies.  In our last trip, we were in villa #304, which has an angled balcony.  Those studios have more room around the bed, which allows them to have large nightstands on both sides of the bed.  Our current villa with the non angled balcony has only one nightstand. The opposite side of the bed is quite close to the wall, just like the studios at SSR and BLT.

I'll post some photos comparing to two layouts in the next day or so (maybe).  Since we've been at Aulani I haven't been motivated to spend much time on my laptop.

I've been posting occasional photos to my Twitter feed (wdrl2).  If anyone has questions, let me know and I'll try to answer.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> We arrived at Aulani on Sunday, 10/05, and our villa was ready when we checked in just before 9:00 AM.  We had requested a villa on a high floor overlooking the Waikolohe Valley and that is what we got.  We are in villa #1154 (Ocean View Studio), which is in the Ewa Phase 1 wing.
> 
> I learned something new: I prefer studios with angled balconies compared to those with non-angled balconies.  In our last trip, we were in villa #304, which has an angled balcony.  Those studios have more room around the bed, which allows them to have large nightstands on both sides of the bed.  Our current villa with the non angled balcony has only one nightstand. The opposite side of the bed is quite close to the wall, just like the studios at SSR and BLT.
> 
> I'll post some photos comparing to two layouts in the next day or so (maybe).  Since we've been at Aulani I haven't been motivated to spend much time on my laptop.
> 
> I've been posting occasional photos to my Twitter feed (wdrl2).  If anyone has questions, let me know and I'll try to answer.



  Have fun!!  Glad you are finally there and got your room request.  We had a straight balcony in our studio too - I thought there was probably more room in those ones for the pullout sofa (which I'm assuming you're not using but which we DID for DS).  

I also hate that there's only 1 nightstand in the studios - we've never had more than 1 anywhere that I can remember.  They are often on "DH's side" of the bed.  That's the way it was for us at Aulani too.  So when we were at Aulani I improvised by taking the trash can for the main part of the room out of the fancy outer liner can - then I turned the outer liner can upside down and put it beside the bed to use so I could use it to reach stuff rather than putting everything on the floor where I couldn't reach any of it.  The trash can was still perfectly usable - it just didn't look so fancy on the outside.   But I always keep a travel clock (so when I get up in the middle of the night I know what time it is + when we set an alarm I'm the one who gets up first), a bottle of water, chap stick and hand lotion by the bed + I have to lay my glasses down somewhere.  It was all a pretty tight fit on the bottom of the trash can but it worked.  Better than nothing anyway.

Enjoy your week!!


----------



## Anal Annie

moonlightgraham said:


> I know it's not the same but I recently booked at the 7-month window for Easter/spring break and had pretty much all unit types available. I settled on a 2br ocean view. I booked right at 8am on the first day of the window but even a week later, and even today, there were/are units so I think you have a decent shot.



We momentarily considered spring break for this past year but ultimately decided to pass on that time because with the 6 hour time difference and travel to / from the east coast we would only have had 7 nights to go.  That + the airfare was ridiculous & the points higher so we decided to wait for summer when we'd have more time and not need as many points.  But the resort had several openings even a couple of weeks after the 7 month window for that time.  I'm sure limited time to go & expense is part of the reason that spring break is not quite as busy / in demand as Christmas & New Years.  I suspect that Christmas break is harder to get.


----------



## drmrchk

We booked over NYE back in February and we had a hard time getting rooms. I figure anything is worth a shot though 

This is our first time going -- I found a great blog post about a NYE party Aulani did on the beach in 2012. Does anyone know if that's an annual thing?


----------



## wdrl

Here are some photos of Villa #1154, an Ocean View Studio located in the Ewa Building Phase 1.

We got into our villa just after 9:00 AM, which meant that the Waikolohe Valley was still partially in shade:






Looking down from our balcony, we could see Mickey greeting guests at the character breakfast at the Makahiki Restaurant.  In the evening, this area is the outdoor seating area for the O'lelo Room, which offers live entertainment and very good appetizers:






Since we face west, we have a bit of a sunset view:











We have an item usually not found in DVC villas:  A step stool, which comes in handy for short people trying to use the microwave or upper cabinets above the kitchenette:






The studio kitchenette comes with a toaster, 4-cup coffee maker, and a 48-oz electric tea kettle:






As I mentioned in my prior post, the Ewa Building Phase 1 villas have non-angled balconies, resulting in slightly different furniture configuration than the studios with the angled balconies.  The biggest difference is that the non-angled studios like #1154 only have one nightstand.  When we were in Villa #304 during our last trip we had two nightstands.  We prefer having two nightstands, although our traveling companions didn't seem to mind.

Villa #1154 . . .






. .  . with typical tight space between the bed and the wall:






Villa #304:






Next time we come I'm going to request a villa with an angled balcony (Waianae Building or the Long Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3.

A Cast Member said the resort was about 80% occupied, and the pool area fills up very quickly in the mornings.  From our balcony we can see people claiming pool chairs before 7:00 AM., but there are still some non-prime chairs available past 9:00 AM.  However, the Wailani Adult Pool area rarely fills up.  We have gone to the Wailani after 8:00 AM to find only two or three guests in the entire area.  Today, half the chairs were still available when we left at noon to eat some lunch.  Here is a photo taken around 9:30 AM.  At the same time, the Waikolohe Pool and Ka Make Landing areas were filled with guests.






Yesterday, we did a Sunset cruise off the west coast of O'ahu and had great views of the sunset and the full moon rising over O'ahu.  As a bonus we got to see some spinner dolphins.

More later!


----------



## SingingMom

I felt like I needed the step stool to climb into bed!  

"SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for posting! BEAUTIFUL view! ENJOY your vaca!


----------



## drmrchk

Thanks for the shots!!! What sunset cruise did you do? How was it?


----------



## wdrl

drmrchk said:


> Thanks for the shots!!! What sunset cruise did you do? How was it?



We did the Ko Olina Coast Sunset Cocktail Cruise and we arranged the excursion through Holoholo Travel & Tours here at Aulani.  We had stopped by the Holoholo desk and asked the representative for some general information about tours and excursions that can be arranged by guests staying at Aulani.  Also, my sister is planning to visit Aulani in June 2015 and asked me to find out if Aulani offered day trips to the Big Island to see the volcanoes (they do).

Our cruise was an enjoyable two-hour boat ride off the west coast of O'ahu.  The tour included transportation from Aulani up the coast to the marina at Waianea.  We then boarded a catamaran that sailed up the coast to the northwest point of O'ahu.  We had appetizers on board, two free cocktails (actually, we were offered more), plus free sodas and juices.  We had a great sunset, then we watched the full moon rise over O'ahu.  We also saw spinner dolphins.  We'll be posting photos when we get around to doing our trip report.  BTW, the cost of the cruise was $79/pp.


----------



## nicolers1

Hey all,

We are headed to Aulani in 2 weeks for our honeymoon and we're wondering what the best ocean view rooms might be if we're looking for some quiet with our beautiful view. I don't really want to hear the people in lazy river or the slide 

Thanks,
Nic


----------



## wdrl

nicolers1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We are headed to Aulani in 2 weeks for our honeymoon and we're wondering what the best ocean view rooms might be if we're looking for some quiet with our beautiful view. I don't really want to hear the people in lazy river or the slide
> 
> Thanks,
> Nic



All the villa facing the Waikolohe Valley will probably be more noisy then you prefer.  Thus, you will want to rule out the even-numbered villas in the Waianae Building (xx02-xx12), the Ewa Building Phase 1 (xx50-xx58), and the Long Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3 (xx70-xx86).

That will leave you with a couple of areas that have Ocean View villas that don't overlook Waikolohe Valley.  The even-numbered villas in the Short Wing of the Ewa Building Phase (xx60-xx68) and the odd-numbered villas in the Waianae Building (xx03-xx13).  Of these two, the latter is a bit less desirable because the JW Marriott takes up some of the views of the ocean.

There is also a small pocket of Ocean View villas with odd-numbers in the Long Wing of the Ewa Building Phase 3 and their views are somewhat like those in XX60-xx68).

Keep in mind that the Aulani villas have very good sound proofing.  We are currently in villa #1154 overlooking Waikolohe Valley and when we close our balcony door it blocks out a lot of the noise from the Valley.


----------



## drmrchk

Wow, thank you!!! Sounds super fun!! Was it kid friendly or adults only? Nice to know we can decide on it when we gt there!



wdrl said:


> We did the Ko Olina Coast Sunset Cocktail Cruise and we arranged the excursion through Holoholo Travel & Tours here at Aulani.  We had stopped by the Holoholo desk and asked the representative for some general information about tours and excursions that can be arranged by guests staying at Aulani.  Also, my sister is planning to visit Aulani in June 2015 and asked me to find out if Aulani offered day trips to the Big Island to see the volcanoes (they do).
> 
> Our cruise was an enjoyable two-hour boat ride off the west coast of O'ahu.  The tour included transportation from Aulani up the coast to the marina at Waianea.  We then boarded a catamaran that sailed up the coast to the northwest point of O'ahu.  We had appetizers on board, two free cocktails (actually, we were offered more), plus free sodas and juices.  We had a great sunset, then we watched the full moon rise over O'ahu.  We also saw spinner dolphins.  We'll be posting photos when we get around to doing our trip report.  BTW, the cost of the cruise was $79/pp.


----------



## minniqt7

Just returned today from Aulani. Amazing Awesome Resort BUT.... I wanted to make you  aware of our situation on room assignment. I decided NOT to request too much as I have read both negative and positive about doing that so I requested only upper floor. Well I did get that but we reserved a 1 bedroon ocean view and we got Ewa #1283. It definitely should NOT be considered Ocean View in my OP. Room #1281 right next door is an Island View so we paid considerably more points for the Exact same view albeit it was beautiful. Didn't ruin the trip but felt some dissapointment. So my advice is to request more specific what you want. The resort is pure paradise. Look for a trip and tip report soon.


----------



## wdrl

drmrchk said:


> Wow, thank you!!! Sounds super fun!! Was it kid friendly or adults only? Nice to know we can decide on it when we gt there!



There were a couple of kids on our cruise.  The catamaran could probably hold 80 or so people but our cruise had only about 25.  The Holoholo rep said its "slow" season right now so she didn't think it would be crowded.  Its much busier during the holidays and when whales are in the area.


----------



## JessLCH

I finally figured out how to post pics.  Here are a few of the view from our 2 bedroom dedicated ocean view balcony room 1074, where we stayed in late August, 2014:


----------



## JessLCH

Another view from 1074, looking to the right:


----------



## JessLCH

Last view from 1074, looking straight across:


----------



## wdrl

JessLCH said:


> I finally figured out how to post pics.  Here are a few of the view from our 2 bedroom dedicated ocean view balcony room 1074, where we stayed in late August, 2014:



Thanks, *JessLCH*!  Those are great photos, so I'm glad you figured out how to post them!


----------



## guacgirl

minniqt7 said:


> Just returned today from Aulani. Amazing Awesome Resort BUT.... I wanted to make you  aware of our situation on room assignment. I decided NOT to request too much as I have read both negative and positive about doing that so I requested only upper floor. Well I did get that but we reserved a 1 bedroon ocean view and we got Ewa #1283. It definitely should NOT be considered Ocean View in my OP. Room #1281 right next door is an Island View so we paid considerably more points for the Exact same view albeit it was beautiful. Didn't ruin the trip but felt some dissapointment. So my advice is to request more specific what you want. The resort is pure paradise. Look for a trip and tip report soon.



I am booked in an ocean view 2 bedroom dedicated villa in February and was just thinking about what I need to request. I was just going to request a high level room as well, but it sounds like that is not enough. Any suggestions on what I should request instead? I would love to get a view of the pool with the ocean instead of something else with the ocean and I would also like to be high up. Would that be even numbered, high level then?

Thanks for the advice. We are looking forward to the trip.


----------



## SeaPic

guacgirl said:


> I am booked in an ocean view 2 bedroom dedicated villa in February and was just thinking about what I need to request. I was just going to request a high level room as well, but it sounds like that is not enough. Any suggestions on what I should request instead? I would love to get a view of the pool with the ocean instead of something else with the ocean and I would also like to be high up. Would that be even numbered, high level then?  Thanks for the advice. We are looking forward to the trip.


 I was worried about requesting too much as well. I actually typed up the request and rearranged it. Lol. We got a great room (1677) thanks to all the helpful info in this thread. Here's the request. Ewa Long Building Highest Possible Floor Room Ending in 77 or 83


----------



## wdrl

guacgirl said:


> I am booked in an ocean view 2 bedroom dedicated villa in February and was just thinking about what I need to request. I was just going to request a high level room as well, but it sounds like that is not enough. Any suggestions on what I should request instead? I would love to get a view of the pool with the ocean instead of something else with the ocean and I would also like to be high up. Would that be even numbered, high level then?
> 
> Thanks for the advice. We are looking forward to the trip.





SeaPic said:


> I was worried about requesting too much as well. I actually typed up the request and rearranged it. Lol. We got a great room (1677) thanks to all the helpful info in this thread. Here's the request. Ewa Long Building Highest Possible Floor Room Ending in 77 or 83



NOTE:  *SeaPic's* request is for an Island View  one-bedroom villa.  Since guacgirl has booked an Ocean View Two-Bedroom, the request needs to be tweaked.  Instead of asking for an odd-numbered villa, *guacgirl* should ask for an even numbered villa.

For our recent trip, we kept our request fairly simple for our Ocean View studio.  We asked for a high floor overlooking Waikolohe Valley, which is the home of the main pool and lazy river.  We were assigned 1154, which is on the 11th floor in the Ewa Building Phase 1.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

just returned from Aulani 3 days ago, (ready to go back), amazing trip and resort.  Here are a few pics from the EWA Tower room 771  one bedroom:











using my zoom










this area is used for many type of events, you have a good view from your room















evening pics


----------



## wdrl

STEAMBOAT209 said:


> just returned from Aulani 3 days ago, (ready to go back), amazing trip and resort.  Here are a few pics from the EWA Tower room 771  one bedroom:



Thanks for sharing so many photos.  It looks like your villa offered you a good view of the Starlit Hui.


----------



## DenLo

SingingMom said:


> I felt like I needed the step stool to climb into bed!
> 
> "SingingMom" ....Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That step stool in Villa 1154 acted as my nightstand.  As well as using the bottom step give me up into the bed.


----------



## jerseygal

STEAMBOAT209 said:


> just returned from Aulani 3 days ago, (ready to go back), amazing trip and resort.  Here are a few pics from the EWA Tower room 771  one bedroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using my zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this area is used for many type of events, you have a good view from your room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evening pics



VERY NICE PICS!  We were in Long Wing Ewa Tower, 1077, 1079!
AWESOME 2 BR L/O...FABULOUS view for an ISLAND VIEW!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing so many photos.  It looks like your villa offered you a good view of the Starlit Hui.



Yes, we had a great view,  we saw 3 weddings, 2 Starlight Hui, and 2 Halloween parties.  It was a wonderful view.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

I post a few pics of our trip around the resort which we loved, and still can't get over that we were actually there for 12 nights.

one of the pictures in our room





in the lobby area





pool looking over the lagoon










at the Starlight Hui




















I'm not sure if this is the correct thread to post these pics, if not please direct me to the correct one.  Hope you like the pics.


----------



## pepe3penelope

STEAMBOAT209 said:


> I post a few pics of our trip around the resort which we loved, and still can't get over that we were actually there for 12 nights.
> 
> one of the pictures in our room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the lobby area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pool looking over the lagoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the Starlight Hui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the correct thread to post these pics, if not please direct me to the correct one.  Hope you like the pics.



I personally LOVED the pics!!! 

Aulani is our home resort, but we have yet to go.  The plan is to go in 2016 or 2017!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dsnydaddy

I'm planning a large family vacation at the Aulani.  There will be twelve of us, but I can't really swing a grand villa on the points that I have.  So I'm thinking that at two bedroom and a studio can fit us.  Here's my problem/question...  Since we like to have family meals together, is there outdoor seating that we could "picnic" on?  I see the pictures above that show some tables and chairs but I am unsure if those belong to a restaurant or not.  When we were there, it was only my immediate family and we were too dumbfounded at the beauty to really take in the details.


----------



## wdrl

dsnydaddy said:


> I'm planning a large family vacation at the Aulani.  There will be twelve of us, but I can't really swing a grand villa on the points that I have.  So I'm thinking that at two bedroom and a studio can fit us.  Here's my problem/question...  Since we like to have family meals together, is there outdoor seating that we could "picnic" on?  I see the pictures above that show some tables and chairs but I am unsure if those belong to a restaurant or not.  When we were there, it was only my immediate family and we were too dumbfounded at the beauty to really take in the details.



The only place that might work for a family picnic is at the picnic tables next to the gas grills.  As you can see in this photo, there are at least two tables.  I can't remember if there were more than two tables.






All of the other tables around the resort are to be used by patrons of the bars and restaurants.


----------



## dsnydaddy

wdrl said:


> The only place that might work for a family picnic is at the picnic tables next to the gas grills.  As you can see in this photo, there are at least two tables.  I can't remember if there were more than two tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the other tables around the resort are to be used by patrons of the bars and restaurants.



Thank you.  I didn't even see those when we were there.


----------



## Simba22

Hoping someone here can answer this...

We're planning to stay at Aulani for our honeymoon next year - end of October/beginning of November.  The person we usually rent from is not a contract owner so we can't book until we're 7 months out.   Should we anticipate availability issues, waiting that long?   We're not picky about the room location or anything like that.   If we just wanted a standard room, would that be possible, do you think?


Thanks!


----------



## chainkid

I have been following Aulani for several months now using the resort availability tool and it appears to be wide open as long as you have enough points to go anything other than standard view in most catagories of rooms. I was really sweating being able to get a grand villa and an ocean view studio for the first week in june 2015. I read that this is probably the one time that you could find yourself short a day here and there but it didn't happen . i'm booked and things are still wide open a week later.  When I checked availability for Nov in Aug it was open for a pretty wide range of rooms so you may be fine.  I had already booked airfare for 8 people and my dates were not flexible but my worries were for nothing as everything went well.


----------



## tidefan

chainkid said:


> I have been following Aulani for several months now using the resort availability tool and it appears to be wide open as long as you have enough points to go anything other than standard view in most catagories of rooms. I was really sweating being able to get a grand villa and an ocean view studio for the first week in june 2015. I read that this is probably the one time that you could find yourself short a day here and there but it didn't happen . i'm booked and things are still wide open a week later.  When I checked availability for Nov in Aug it was open for a pretty wide range of rooms so you may be fine.  I had already booked airfare for 8 people and my dates were not flexible but my worries were for nothing as everything went well.



We are there that same week...


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Snack shack and shaved iced


----------



## nemofans

I know this thread is for villas, but wondering if any of you would know this answer.
We are not DVC members, but plan to stay at Aulani this summer.  I will be booking a standard room with island/garden view.  Would any of you happen to know which building(s) we may be in?  Also, what requests I could put in the ressie to insure a good location?
I appreciate the help!


----------



## ACDSNY

wdrl said:


> We did the Ko Olina Coast Sunset Cocktail Cruise and we arranged the excursion through Holoholo Travel & Tours here at Aulani. We had stopped by the Holoholo desk and asked the representative for some general information about tours and excursions that can be arranged by guests staying at Aulani.
> 
> Our cruise was an enjoyable two-hour boat ride off the west coast of O'ahu. The tour included transportation from Aulani up the coast to the marina at Waianea. We then boarded a catamaran that sailed up the coast to the northwest point of O'ahu. We had appetizers on board, two free cocktails (actually, we were offered more), plus free sodas and juices. We had a great sunset, then we watched the full moon rise over O'ahu. We also saw spinner dolphins. We'll be posting photos when we get around to doing our trip report. BTW, the cost of the cruise was $79/pp.



 Thanks for sharing this, I'm just starting to look at some options for a sunset cruise in February.


----------



## Dugette

Looks like Standard View Studio 765 is not yet represented on here. I am in it right now. Will add pics when I can, probably after arriving home. We just let luck of the draw pick our room (no requests) and love this one! Would absolutely stay in it again. Convenient location, pleasant balcony, no complaints. Since this is the top floor for Standards, I feel it is very similar to an Island View. We see the convention center, but see a lot more island than building.


----------



## princessap

We are planning a hawaii trip Christmas 2015 so of course I want to add on a few nights at AUlani at the end of our trip.what is the best way to book this and how soon can I book it??? 
any recommendations for room, there will be 2 adults and 3 kids (3,6,8). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OrcaPotter

Just booked 7 nights for next June in a 2-bedroom ocean view!  So, so excited! I thought I had read what the process is for requesting room specifics (high floor, room ending in xxxx) but can't find it.  At what point can I put in these requests and how?  Thanks!


----------



## jerseygal

OrcaPotter said:


> Just booked 7 nights for next June in a 2-bedroom ocean view!  So, so excited! I thought I had read what the process is for requesting room specifics (high floor, room ending in xxxx) but can't find it.  At what point can I put in these requests and how?  Thanks!



I prefer to call MS and indicate preferences that way. That's what we did when we went to Aulani this past May.   As soon as you make the reservation, one can indicate preferences.  Another way is to indicate room preferences when you have the opportunity to check in on line!

HAVE A GREAT TRIP!


----------



## Dugette

Okay, back from our trip.  I would not hesitate to stay in room 765 again. I have no complaints and loved our room, from it's convenient location to the nice balcony view. It's a Standard View Studio in the Ewa Tower, top floor that has Standard Views, I believe.

Here are some pictures of the room itself:









We put a Pack 'n' Play over where the suitcases are, against the connecting door.





















And the balcony:





Looking right:





Looking straight out:





Looking left:





Looking straight down (water feature creating soothing sound):





Looking down and out to the lawn where the Disney Junior Aloha Chip & Dale "surf" lesson took place (at least when we did it):





Great room, only wish we could have stayed even longer!


----------



## jodistrock

Hello! I am planning a trip for sometime in 2016 (gotta start saving!). I am wondering most about the weather. We can come the end of December-early January, Spring Break (expensive flights!) or mid-late June. What is the weather like at each of those times? Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

Dugette said:


> Okay, back from our trip.  I would not hesitate to stay in room 765 again. I have no complaints and loved our room, from it's convenient location to the nice balcony view. It's a Standard View Studio in the Ewa Tower, top floor that has Standard Views, I believe.



Thanks for sharing your photos,* Dugette*!  I'm glad to hear you had a great stay.

I'm very interested to hear what your daughter thought of Aulani.  I think there are lots of us here on the boards who would love to hear about Aulani from a 25-month old's perspective.  Did she like the pools?  How about the Menehune Bridge?  Did she spend any time at Aunty's Beach House?  Did she like the food choices?  Did she try the Lazy River?  I think it would be a very interesting trip report!


----------



## Dugette

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos,* Dugette*!  I'm glad to hear you had a great stay.
> 
> I'm very interested to hear what your daughter thought of Aulani.  I think there are lots of us here on the boards who would love to hear about Aulani from a 25-month old's perspective.  Did she like the pools?  How about the Menehune Bridge?  Did she spend any time at Aunty's Beach House?  Did she like the food choices?  Did she try the Lazy River?  I think it would be a very interesting trip report!


I'll definitely be doing a Trip Report (pre-trip report in my signature). Not sure when I'll start it - I have a backlog of two WDW trips, but I'm anxious to start, so I'll post on the PTR when I do.

In general, my daughter (Izzy) loved it! I'd say the character meets were her favorite thing, followed by Keiki Cove (splash pad). But she had a great time in general, including touring the island (she loved seeing a turtle and riding a bus and a train and a boat too).

She had a tremendous fear of the pools at first, but warmed up as time went on. She loved being held in the pool near the end of the body slide and watching people come out. She also really liked being in the cave at the infinity pool. At first, she wanted to be carried in Keiki Cove, but eventually tried it out and loved playing in it. She HATED the Menehune Bridge, though. She wanted to love it because she loves playgrounds, but the water features and being up there by herself scared her. She was crying and a CM had me take her down. She never wanted to go back up. Wish I could have gone up with her - I think she would have enjoyed it if she wasn't so scared. She didn't want to do the Lazy River at first, but I talked her into giving it a try. She rode on my lap and ended up liking it enough to request it later. However, I had to get really good at avoiding the water-soakings since she hated them. Not easy, but I managed to only get her wet once in several laps. The biggest hit in the pools (that all of the other toddlers were insanely jealous of) were the Mickey and Minnie pool toys we'd brought with us from home (clearance at Target - Swimways brand). She loved having them swim around and jump in the water.

As far as Aunty's Beach House, since she was too young to stay there, we didn't do much. We went to the Open House/Disney Junior Aloha one morning and that was fun. She liked playing with the toys (mostly the blocks) and she loved that Stitch showed up to dance. We also went to a Chip and Dale Disney Junior Aloha thing (not at Aunty's, though) and she ended up loving that - both the surfing stuff and of course the playtime with Chip and Dale.

She liked the food as well as anything. This age is so hit or miss - love something one day, won't eat it the next, etc. She was obsessed with her food pouches this trip - I actually had to buy a bunch more at Target and she ate them all. She also ate several hot dogs in the room. She ate some fruit and some yogurt and some cottage cheese at the restaurants. She was surprisingly disinterested in Mickey waffles this trip.  Oh, she also loved the free pasta at Monkeypod! I believe it's ages three and under get a free bowl of pasta with parmesan - she gobbled that down! 

Oh, also, she was obsessed with the elevators and enjoyed pushing buttons. She also learned how to use the key card to open the room door and was quite proud. She loved lots of little things.


----------



## Pocahantas

Was able to book 6 nights in early June at Aulani in an oceanview 1 bedroom.  We are so excited.  This is our first trip ever to Hawaii.  I will be doing lots of reading and planning over the holidays!!


----------



## AZMermaid

Pocahantas said:


> Was able to book 6 nights in early June at Aulani in an oceanview 1 bedroom.  We are so excited.  This is our first trip ever to Hawaii.  I will be doing lots of reading and planning over the holidays!!



Oooh maybe we overlap- we will be there 5/29-6/5! I am so excited!


----------



## princessap

for those that have booked just wondering how far in advance you booked and if you booked directly with aulani or if you went through renting points or some other way?? we are planning for christmas 2015 but I want to book it soon!!! thanks in advance!


----------



## shortypots

DH and I just booked yesterday for 7 months out for 6/25-7/1. Cannot wait. 1bd oceanview. Tons of points, but he doesn't think we will get back to Hawaii any time soon so wants to take advantage. 

What should I request for a room? We are celebrating his 45th birthday too.


----------



## wdrl

princessap said:


> for those that have booked just wondering how far in advance you booked and if you booked directly with aulani or if you went through renting points or some other way?? we are planning for christmas 2015 but I want to book it soon!!! thanks in advance!



DVC members who own at Aulani can book using their points as early as 11 months prior to the check-in date.  If you want to rent points from an Aulani owner, then you should plan on waiting until January 2015 to make arrangements for renting the points.

If you plan on booking a cash reservation directly from Disney, you might be able to do it right now.  You could book either a regular Aulani hotel room or a DVC villa directly from Disney.  Price-wise, I think you'll discover its cheaper to rent points from a DVC member compared to paying cash for a Disney direct reservation.

Although you can rent DVC points as early as 11 months out, you might not have to book that early for a December 2015 reservation.  A lot depends on what you are hoping to book.  Standard View villa book up quickly, and Studios seem to book a bit faster than one-bedroom villas.  Nevertheless, you should not have any difficulty getting Ocean View or Island View accommodations if you rent points before the 7-month window opens (in May 2015), which is when DVC members who don't own at Aulani can start booking villas. 

Good luck!


----------



## Happy99

Any way to update the links on the first page? Some of them no longer work 
Thanks


----------



## wdrl

Happy99 said:


> Any way to update the links on the first page? Some of them no longer work
> Thanks



Whenever people cancel their Photobucket, Flickr, etc., accounts, or move their photos from one album to another, the original links get broken or go missing.  Unfortunately, only the original posters can repair those links.  

*This is one reason why I urge people to post new photos of their villa even if this thread already contains photos of that villa.*  It never hurts to have an extra set of photos linked to this thread.

If there are any of my own links that have failed, please let me know.  I can fix any of those links that I posted myself.


----------



## Happy99

Looking at the links to the views at the beginning of this thread can someone tell me if this request makes sense  

We have a one bedroom OV booked first couple of nights and a GV booked the last part of our stay 

for the 1b OV I am thinking of requesting, high floor ending in 04 or 06. Should I add anything else or is this sufficient?

For the Grand Villa I only requested high floor, should I change to top floor? I think the highest floor is 11 correct? 

Thanks for any guidance anyone can provide


----------



## wdrl

Happy99 said:


> Looking at the links to the views at the beginning of this thread can someone tell me if this request makes sense
> 
> We have a one bedroom OV booked first couple of nights and a GV booked the last part of our stay
> 
> for the 1b OV I am thinking of requesting, high floor ending in 04 or 06. Should I add anything else or is this sufficient?
> 
> For the Grand Villa I only requested high floor, should I change to top floor? I think the highest floor is 11 correct?
> 
> Thanks for any guidance anyone can provide



I think your requests are good.  They are simple and straightforward so its easy to understand what you are requesting.  For the Grand Villa, I'd stick with just asking for a high floor.  There are only two Grand Villas on the very top floor and the odds getting either 1101 or 1189 are slim.


----------



## Happy99

wdrl said:


> I think your requests are good.  They are simple and straightforward so its easy to understand what you are requesting.  For the Grand Villa, I'd stick with just asking for a high floor.  There are only two Grand Villas on the very top floor and the odds getting either 1101 or 1189 are slim.



Thank you for the information, much appreciated. Do you think I should ask for a specific building for a better ocean view for either or both? We are booked in OV for the GV too


----------



## wdrl

Happy99 said:


> Thank you for the information, much appreciated. Do you think I should ask for a specific building for a better ocean view for either or both? We are booked in OV for the GV too



Each building has its advantages.  The one-bedroom villas in the Ewa Building, such as **70, **76, and **82, will offer you a chance at sunset views, while the **06 one-bedrooms in the Waianae Building are great for afternoon shade. 

BTW, in your earlier post I meant to add you can't request a villa ending in **04 if you are booking a one-bedroom.  The **04 villas are studios.


----------



## nemofans

So which buildings are the resort rooms in?  About where would we be w/a pool view?


----------



## wdrl

nemofans said:


> So which buildings are the resort rooms in?  About where would we be w/a pool view?



By "resort rooms" do you mean the regular Aulani hotel rooms?  The Aulani hotel rooms are on the Waianae side of the resort and are located in two wings.  The rooms have room numbers ending xx20 to xx29 and xx30 to xx47.  If you look at the first post in this thread you'll see a resort map right before the list of the links to the villas.  The hotel rooms are situated in the lower right hand corner of the map.

I'm not familiar with the view designations of the hotel rooms, so I can't tell you where the hotel pool view rooms would be located.


----------



## gjl

Z


----------



## wdrl

gjl said:


> So would a 1 bed pool view cash reservation be on the Waianae list of room numbers you just mentioned?



Are you referring to a one bedroom suite that is part of the hotel, or are you referring to a one-bedroom villa that is part of the DVC inventory?  Disney rents both for cash.  The former will be on the Waianae side of the resort.  I'm pretty sure that there are hotel suites facing the Waikolohe Valley (Aulani's main pool) that are in the hotel wing immediately adjacent to the lobby.  These are in the wing labeled 30-47.  I'm just guessing, but there could be some pool view hotel suites facing the Wailing adult pool, which would be in the wing labeled 20-29 on the map.

If you are referring to the DVC villas that are classified as Pool View Villas, then they can be in either the Waianae Building or the Ewa Building.  See the layout charts in Post #1 of this thread.


----------



## gjl

Deleted


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Not sure if I'm reading this right, but on the first post it lists the number of villas by view. Are there only 17 1-bedroom standard views in the entire resort? 

We will be in a DVC 1-bedroom standard view in March, not on points but through cash/credit card directly through Aulani. Does this mean there's a good chance for an upgrade? I would have thought that DVC owners would snatch up most or all of the standard views since they are the least amount of points.


----------



## wdrl

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Not sure if I'm reading this right, but on the first post it lists the number of villas by view. Are there only 17 1-bedroom standard views in the entire resort?
> 
> We will be in a DVC 1-bedroom standard view in March, not on points but through cash/credit card directly through Aulani. Does this mean there's a good chance for an upgrade? I would have thought that DVC owners would snatch up most or all of the standard views since they are the least amount of points.



You are reading the chart correctly; there are only 17 Standard View one-bedroom villas at Aulani.  Since you booked a villa directly from Disney there is a chance you might get upgraded.  At least your chances of being upgraded are much better than if you had booked using DVC points.

You are right that Aulani's Standard View accommodations get booked very quickly by DVC Members, much more so than the other accommodation types.  I think its the combination of fewer villas and cheaper points that cause the Standard View villas to be booked relatively quickly.

Keep in mind that Disney still owns a lot of points at Aulani and that not all of the resort has been declared for the DVC inventory.  Unfortunately, I don't have any numbers for Aulani so I can't say how much is controlled by Disney.  Disney is within its rights to keep a portion of the Standard View villas for itself.  As long as the DVC members have access to the percentage of the resort equal to the percent that has been declared, Disney could, in theory, grab more of one type of accommodation and let the DVC members have access to more of another type.


----------



## Sur

.


----------



## shortypots

So DH and I decided that the sunset was not as much of a concern as getting the quieter area of the Waianae bldg. So we requested Waianae bldg, even - low numbered room. We shall see what we get.


----------



## Sur

shortypots said:


> So DH and I decided that the sunset was not as much of a concern as getting the quieter area of the Waianae bldg. So we requested Waianae bldg, even - low numbered room. We shall see what we get.


  .


----------



## CarlaT

I would like to post pictures from our room 1611 Waianae Bldg..could someone tell me how?
I have all my pics in Shutterfly. Can I use this site?


----------



## Joan1

We are 4 adults, parents with an 18 and 20 year old. Should we request the Waianae building even number room high floor to be closer to the adult pool or doesn't really matter which building? We are in a 1b OV for a couple of days and then a GV for the rest of the stay. Don't want to request near the adult pool as some of the ocean views in that building seem to look over the JW next door. Don't want them to mistake my request as a view of the adult pool 

From the first page I see that the even numbered rooms have the better ocean views 


Thanks


----------



## cedricandsophie

Joan1 said:


> We are 4 adults, parents with an 18 and 20 year old. Should we request the Waianae building even number room high floor to be closer to the adult pool or doesn't really matter which building? We are in a 1b OV for a couple of days and then a GV for the rest of the stay. Don't want to request near the adult pool as some of the ocean views in that building seem to look over the JW next door. Don't want them to mistake my request as a view of the adult pool  From the first page I see that the even numbered rooms have the better ocean views  Thanks



We love the Ewe building, room 950 or room 50 on any other floor above.  Great ocean view and you can see the whole pool area and the lazy river. Plus you can hear music from the bar right below.  The adult pool is on the other side of the hotel, but not a far walk.  I really don't recommend the adult pool though...there is no view.


----------



## Sur

.


----------



## Sassali Family

Hello everyone, this is our first post on this thread. We are about to book Aulani for our first trip as DVC members for Thanksgiving 2015. Wondering what Ocean View Studios people recommend, looking at the pictures, it seems you can't go wrong. 

I think our priority above all else would be view, as our favorite thing to do when we went on our Disney Cruise last year was sit on our verandah and drink our morning coffee while looking out on the ocean. Any advice for what specific rooms we should request when we book would be welcomed. Thanks so much!


----------



## wdrl

Sassali Family said:


> Hello everyone, this is our first post on this thread. We are about to book Aulani for our first trip as DVC members for Thanksgiving 2015. Wondering what Ocean View Studios people recommend, looking at the pictures, it seems you can't go wrong.
> 
> I think our priority above all else would be view, as our favorite thing to do when we went on our Disney Cruise last year was sit on our verandah and drink our morning coffee while looking out on the ocean. Any advice for what specific rooms we should request when we book would be welcomed. Thanks so much!



Welcome to the thread.  We have been to Aulani twice (Sep 2012; Oct 2014) and have two pieces of general advice about ocean view rooms:  Usually, the higher the floor the better the view. The lowest floor for Ocean View villas are on the 6th floor.  The views are good, but they improve the higher you go.  The second piece of advice I would share is that the Aulani Resort is fairly compact and it doesn't take long to get from one part of the resort to another.  Thus, there is little advantage, or disadvantage, to having a villa in one part of the resort over another.

Since views are so subjective, I suggest you click at some of the links in Post #1 and see for yourself what views look most appealing.  Personally, I like the Ocean views in the Ewa Building Phase 1 (xx50-xx58) and Ewa Building Long Wing (xx70-xx86) because they offer sunset views.


----------



## Sassali Family

Thanks so much for the reply, I didn't realize the list in the first post were links. That is awesome, and extremely helpful!


----------



## SingingMom

My 2 cents would be.,,,,,.  How important really is the view??  We enjoyed our spot looking out to the ocean and the main lawn, but truly, anything but a parking lo would have been lovely.  :-7


----------



## wdrl

A note to those planning a trip to Aulani in 2016:

DVC has made some changes to the Aulani point chart for 2016.  The good news is that the number of points per night went down in 20 accommodation types and up in only five, and the cheaper Adventure Season is increasing by 33 days.  The not-so-good news is that all of July and the first half of August have been moved into the more expensive Premier Season.

More information about the 2016 Aulani point chart changes can be found in this article.


----------



## Anal Annie

wdrl said:


> A note to those planning a trip to Aulani in 2016:
> 
> DVC has made some changes to the Aulani point chart for 2016.  The good news is that the number of points per night went down in 20 accommodation types and up in only five, and the cheaper Adventure Season is increasing by 33 days.  *The not-so-good news is that all of July and the first half of August have been moved into the more expensive Premier Season.
> *
> More information about the 2016 Aulani point chart changes can be found in this article.



YIKES!!  That is significant!!  Glad we went this past year!!!  We will definitely have to look at a cheaper shoulder season if we ever go again!!


----------



## ACDSNY

Thinking of booking either a daytime sail or sunset sail for our February trip (2 adults), for those that have done these what company did you like?


----------



## Dugette

ACDSNY said:


> Thinking of booking either a daytime sail or sunset sail for our February trip (2 adults), for those that have done these what company did you like?


After a couple of recommendations for it, we went with Hawaii Nautical (sunset sail). They are a bit up the coast from Aulani. They offer a free shuttle from Aulani or you can drive up on your own (as we did). Nice boat, not crowded, good food, friendly crew. I'd do it again. I also was able to use a discount voucher I found on the Yelp app.

As nice as the sunset was, we didn't really see any sea life. If I went again, I'd probably go during the day to see dolphins (or whales, if in season).


----------



## ACDSNY

Dugette said:


> After a couple of recommendations for it, we went with Hawaii Nautical (sunset sail). They are a bit up the coast from Aulani. They offer a free shuttle from Aulani or you can drive up on your own (as we did). Nice boat, not crowded, good food, friendly crew. I'd do it again. I also was able to use a discount voucher I found on the Yelp app.
> 
> As nice as the sunset was, we didn't really see any sea life. If I went again, I'd probably go during the day to see dolphins (or whales, if in season).



That's my dilemma since it is whale season I'm torn between wanting to see whales and watching the sunset.  Thanks for the review of Hawaii Nautical as that's the company I was looking at.


----------



## goracingpr

We've been patiently waiting for the 11 month window to hit for a Dec. 2015 trip we have planned with multiple family members. We were intending to book a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa, Standard View but they don't seem to be available at all. Has anyone heard if the two that they have on property are going to be down for upgrades or anything in Dec. 2015? I can't find them available online, but haven't tried calling yet. 
Our scheduled visit is Dec. 6 for a week. If we can't get this, we were planning to book a 2 BR and a studio (and save quite a few points). This won't allow all of us to be together, and the shared living space isn't as big for shared meals. Does anyone have a preference in the 2 BR -- lock off versus regular? We'll probably get the garden or pool view if we go this route. We had a 1 BR in Dec. 2013 garden view and had an awesome view of the Starlit Hue and a glimpse of the ocean and it was wonderful.


----------



## iadreamer

We have booked a 2Br Island view and am wondering if we would be able to exit and enter through the patio doors if we get a ground floor room?  Just thinking through the logistics of having 4 adults and 2 kids in a room with only one entry door.


----------



## kittyab

VGF is my home resort.   But we really want to go to Aulani one day.   How hard is it to get a reservation 7 months out?


----------



## wdrl

goracingpr said:


> We've been patiently waiting for the 11 month window to hit for a Dec. 2015 trip we have planned with multiple family members. We were intending to book a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa, Standard View but they don't seem to be available at all. Has anyone heard if the two that they have on property are going to be down for upgrades or anything in Dec. 2015? I can't find them available online, but haven't tried calling yet.
> Our scheduled visit is Dec. 6 for a week. If we can't get this, we were planning to book a 2 BR and a studio (and save quite a few points). This won't allow all of us to be together, and the shared living space isn't as big for shared meals. Does anyone have a preference in the 2 BR -- lock off versus regular? We'll probably get the garden or pool view if we go this route. We had a 1 BR in Dec. 2013 garden view and had an awesome view of the Starlit Hue and a glimpse of the ocean and it was wonderful.



I would definitely call Member Services and find out if a Standard View Grand Villa is available for your dates.  Maybe MS has access to inventory we can't see online.

I checked both the Resort Availability Tool and the Online Booking System and found no Standard View Grand Villas available for scattered dates through 2015.  There wasn't even an orphaned day here or there that I could find, which seems extremely unusual.  There are only two Standard View Grand Villas, so the demand might be stronger than the supply. But still, I would have thought I could find the odd day here or there!

Good luck in getting what you want!


----------



## Twoatonce

Villa 461 - Dedicated 2 Bedroom Standard View

Just got back from spending Christmas & New Year's at Aulani.  We rarely spend much time in the room so we decided to max out our points on additional nights rather than view.  Considering that our room faced the Conference Centre it was amazingly quiet.  They do have a water feature outside which masks just about all other noise.

View from Master Bedroom




View from Master Bedroom along lanai toward Living Room and 2nd Bedroom


----------



## Twoatonce

Villa 1407 - One Bedroom Ocean View

We stayed at Aulani in March 2012.  Here are the views from the lanai.


----------



## wdrl

Twoatonce said:


> Villa 461 - Dedicated 2 Bedroom Standard View
> 
> Just got back from spending Christmas & New Year's at Aulani.  We rarely spend much time in the room so we decided to max out our points on additional nights rather than view.  Considering that our room faced the Conference Centre it was amazingly quiet.  They do have a water feature outside which masks just about all other noise.



Thanks, *Twoatonce*, for sharing your photos from both of your trips to Aulani.  Given your screen name, I guess its only natural for you to post two villas at the same time!


----------



## jtkboston

Twoatonce said:


> Villa 461 - Dedicated 2 Bedroom Standard View  Just got back from spending Christmas & New Year's at Aulani.  We rarely spend much time in the room so we decided to max out our points on additional nights rather than view.


When did you book the room (how far in advance)?  Did you arrive before/after Christmas; did you depart before/after New Year's?


----------



## carissa1970

I'm curious...can you hear the morning chant from the balconies of standard or island view rooms?  I know I asked a while back, and I can't remember if anyone responded.  Sitting on my balcony sipping coffee and listening to the 7 am chant is my favorite thing to do.  I'm afraid to book anything besides pool view because I don't want to give that up, but I'd love to save on points!


----------



## apple9117

The pictures here are so beautiful, can't wait for our trip!


----------



## Mtkgal

goracingpr said:


> We've been patiently waiting for the 11 month window to hit for a Dec. 2015 trip we have planned with multiple family members. We were intending to book a 3 Bedroom Grand Villa, Standard View but they don't seem to be available at all. Has anyone heard if the two that they have on property are going to be down for upgrades or anything in Dec. 2015? I can't find them available online, but haven't tried calling yet.
> Our scheduled visit is Dec. 6 for a week. If we can't get this, we were planning to book a 2 BR and a studio (and save quite a few points). This won't allow all of us to be together, and the shared living space isn't as big for shared meals. Does anyone have a preference in the 2 BR -- lock off versus regular? We'll probably get the garden or pool view if we go this route. We had a 1 BR in Dec. 2013 garden view and had an awesome view of the Starlit Hue and a glimpse of the ocean and it was wonderful.



We wanted the same thing for our upcoming August trip, but no Std GV were available at all and we were watching for months.  I think you'll be able to get some 2 bedrooms.  We were going to try to get 2- 2bdr garden views, but at the 7mo. window they were snatched up quickly.  Right at 11 months you should be able to get them. 

Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## goracingpr

Thank you both. There was no explanation as to why it appears there's no 3 BR GV standard view available this morning when I called to book. We are on the 7 day waiting list, so we'll see -- but I'm not going to hold my breath.
Was able to book a 2 BR and studio, both pool view for less than the 3 BR, so I'm satisfied. Besides, in hindsight I think it will be a nice break away from the in-laws and maybe our two small children will want to camp out with then one night .


----------



## jillmc40

I would like to post pictures from room 567/569 (2 bedroom lock-off).  This resort was so wonderful!  We had an amazing time, if only for one night   I requested high floor and near pool - I was happy with what I received!  We had a standard view.  Is 5th floor highest you can get for a Standard view?  I think I heard that somewhere...

Water feature right below the balcony:




















This is my DS5 (who is tall for his age).  I just wanted to give a reference for how big the pull down bed is.  This was a huge hit for the kids who both wanted to sleep on it...





I Have more pictures of the room if you need them but though the view as the most important...All the rooms seem to be the same pretty much, right?


----------



## DenLo

jillmc40 said:


> I would like to post pictures from room 567/569 (2 bedroom lock-off).  This resort was so wonderful!  We had an amazing time, if only for one night   I requested high floor and near pool - I was happy with what I received!  We had a standard view.  Is 5th floor highest you can get for a Standard view?  I think I heard that somewhere...



There were two more floors above your room that are standard view.  You can check the maps on the first page of this thread.  The top floor for standard view is the 7th floor.  But not all the buildings and wings have standard view rooms.

Love the photo of your son on the murphy bed.


----------



## jillmc40

DenLo said:


> There were two more floors above your room that are standard view.  You can check the maps on the first page of this thread.  The top floor for standard view is the 7th floor.  But not all the buildings and wings have standard view rooms.
> 
> Love the photo of your son on the murphy bed.



Thanks   My dd8 "called it" for our trip to VGF in April - haha!!


----------



## wdrl

jillmc40 said:


> I would like to post pictures from room 567/569 (2 bedroom lock-off).  This resort was so wonderful!  We had an amazing time, if only for one night   I requested high floor and near pool - I was happy with what I received!  We had a standard view.  Is 5th floor highest you can get for a Standard view?  I think I heard that somewhere...
> 
> I Have more pictures of the room if you need them but though the view as the most important...All the rooms seem to be the same pretty much, right?



Thanks for posting your photos, *jillmc40*!  

Not all villas are identical at Aulani.  We discovered on our last trip that the layout of the studios with angled balconies is slightly different than the studios with the non-angled balconies.  The former has a nightstand on both sides of the bed, while the studios with non-angled balconies have just one nightstand.  Another difference is that the lock-off two-bedroom has the Murphy bed in the living room, but the dedicated two-bedroom does not.


----------



## wdrl

The amount of Aulani's Transient Accommodation Tax has changed for 2015.  The tax is based on a timeshare's yearly maintenance fees, so whenever they go up the tax goes up as well.  Click here for an explanation of the tax and the formula used to compute the tax.


----------



## TreesyB

Thanks to all the great advice on this board, we were able to have a partial ocean view when we booked a one bedroom Island/Garden view.  We ended up in 1571 which overlooked the Starlit Hui lawn.  Which was great because we were able to watch the Starlit Hui from our balcony.

Here's the partial ocean view at sunrise 





Here's the murphy bed and what it looks like for a 6 ft tall teenager.  Lucky for him I didn't make him sleep there.





Here's my artsy photo with Mickey cookie and cup.


----------



## jerseygal

TreesyB said:


> Thanks to all the great advice on this board, we were able to have a partial ocean view when we booked a one bedroom Island/Garden view.  We ended up in 1571 which overlooked the Starlit Hui lawn.  Which was great because we were able to watch the Starlit Hui from our balcony.
> 
> Here's the partial ocean view at sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the murphy bed and what it looks like for a 6 ft tall teenager.  Lucky for him I didn't make him sleep there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my artsy photo with Mickey cookie and cup.



We were in 1077,1079...I thought it was an AWESOME VIEW as well!
Hope that you LOVED Aulani as much as we did!


----------



## wdrl

TreesyB said:


> We ended up in 1571 which overlooked the Starlit Hui lawn.  Which was great because we were able to watch the Starlit Hui from our balcony.



Thanks, *TreesyB*!  I think many people who book an Island View villa hope they will be as lucky as you.  Many of the Island View villas in the Ewa Building Phase 3 Long Wing have very good views of the ocean.


----------



## MADCLFAN

We are going to be heading to Aulani September 10th and approaching our 7mth window.  We are trying to score the 2BR Lock-off Island View with the secret Ocean view!  I have read all the posts..looking to be refreshed of the room numbers...please help


----------



## AZMermaid

I tried to find this in the first few posts with the great maps- but are there "poolside-gardens" rooms that do not face the pool? I don't need to see the pool (well, that would be nice, but not necessary. I did request floors 4 or 5), but do I need to worry I might get a "garden" view that faces the Marriott/4 Seasons construction?


----------



## wdrl

AZMermaid said:


> I tried to find this in the first few posts with the great maps- but are there "poolside-gardens" rooms that do not face the pool? I don't need to see the pool (well, that would be nice, but not necessary. I did request floors 4 or 5), but do I need to worry I might get a "garden" view that faces the Marriott/4 Seasons construction?



All of the villas in the Pool/Garden View category face Waikolohe Valley, which is the home of Aulani's main pool and lazy river.  There are no villas in the Pool/Garden View category that face the Four Seasons, the Wailing adult pool, or the lawn upon which the Starlit Hui is performed.

I believe Aulani uses the official designation "Pool/Garden" because some villas, especially those on the first floor, have some of their pool views partially obscured by landscaping.  For example, take a look out the view from villa #170/172, which is on the first floor.


----------



## Twoatonce

jtkboston said:


> When did you book the room (how far in advance)?  Did you arrive before/after Christmas; did you depart before/after New Year's?



Sorry for the delay in responding.  We booked right at the 11 month window for our stay of Dec 23/14-Jan 2/15.


----------



## Twoatonce

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *Twoatonce*, for sharing your photos from both of your trips to Aulani.  Given your screen name, I guess its only natural for you to post two villas at the same time!



 Yes, also the mom of twins


----------



## icouldlivethere

What is the best way to make a room request?  I just did online check in for our trip starting Feb. 4 and there was a place to make a room request but when I clicked on it the only request you could make was for a ground floor room which I don't want.  It said you could make up to two requests and then it only had that one option.

We booked this trip to celebrate our 40th anniversary (ok, our anniversary isn't until July but we figured why wait till July if we could go in February and get away from this brutal Michigan weather).  I booked an island view studio for 8 nights and would love to have a room on a higher floor overlooking the Halawai Lawn with a partial view of the ocean.  

So, how would I request this??  Thanks!


----------



## tidefan

icouldlivethere said:


> What is the best way to make a room request?  I just did online check in for our trip starting Feb. 4 and there was a place to make a room request but when I clicked on it the only request you could make was for a ground floor room which I don't want.  It said you could make up to two requests and then it only had that one option.  We booked this trip to celebrate our 40th anniversary (ok, our anniversary isn't until July but we figured why wait till July if we could go in February and get away from this brutal Michigan weather).  I booked an island view studio for 8 nights and would love to have a room on a higher floor overlooking the Halawai Lawn with a partial view of the ocean.  So, how would I request this??  Thanks!



I just call MS to do this. Remember, though, requests are just that and there are no guarantees of your preferred location. That being said, we do find it works about half the time.

Best of luck!


----------



## jerseygal

MADCLFAN said:


> We are going to be heading to Aulani September 10th and approaching our 7mth window.  We are trying to score the 2BR Lock-off Island View with the secret Ocean view!  I have read all the posts..looking to be refreshed of the room numbers...please help



Hope that this helps..BEAUTIFUL view of ocean and wedding chapel from our May '14 trip.. Island View, Long Wing of Ewa Tower 1077,1079 2 BR Lock off!


----------



## shortypots

I would also suggest mentioning your 40th wedding anniversary when you call. They will more than likely try to give you your request because of the specialness of the occasion, just do not expect it as they are not guaranteed


----------



## pamelaj

I know there are already photos from room 569, but I thought people may still find these interesting. While we were there, there was some sort of conference and people were eating breakfast right outside our room two mornings. There was also a young girl's birthday party out there one day. It didn't bother us, but it was a little weird to be out drinking my coffee while there was a group. The fountains outside the rooms helped cover the noise.


----------



## wdrl

pamelaj said:


> I know there are already photos from room 569, but I thought people may still find these interesting. While we were there, there was some sort of conference and people were eating breakfast right outside our room two mornings. There was also a young girl's birthday party out there one day. It didn't bother us, but it was a little weird to be out drinking my coffee while there was a group. The fountains outside the rooms helped cover the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right!  People always find photos interesting.  Thanks for sharing, *pamelaj*!
Click to expand...


----------



## rngrblu9

hi everyone...is the ewa side still where u can view the starlit hui from your balcony? thanks!


----------



## wdrl

rngrblu9 said:


> hi everyone...is the ewa side still where u can view the starlit hui from your balcony? thanks!


Yes, you are right.  The odd-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing and the even-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Short Wing overlook the lawn upon which the Starlit Hui is performed.


----------



## rngrblu9

wdrl said:


> Yes, you are right.  The odd-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing and the even-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Short Wing overlook the lawn upon which the Starlit Hui is performed.



thank u so much!


----------



## rngrblu9

wdrl said:


> Yes, you are right.  The odd-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing and the even-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Short Wing overlook the lawn upon which the Starlit Hui is performed.



ok...so in researching the rooms further i found these exact room #'s to be dedicated oceanview 2-bedrooms overlooking the starlit hui lawn:
660 thru 1660
1087 thru 1487
1681

would that be correct? also, in searching for pictures of these rooms i came across only one room listed on the first page...room #1060 but the photos were removed by the poster :-(

also, for those of u who stayed in rooms overlooking the starlit hui exactly how many times did u actually watch it from your room/balcony & was the view good? thanks everyone!!!


----------



## wdrl

rngrblu9 said:


> ok...so in researching the rooms further i found these exact room #'s to be dedicated oceanview 2-bedrooms overlooking the starlit hui lawn:
> 660 thru 1660
> 1087 thru 1487
> 1681
> 
> would that be correct? also, in searching for pictures of these rooms i came across only one room listed on the first page...room #1060 but the photos were removed by the poster :-(
> 
> also, for those of u who stayed in rooms overlooking the starlit hui exactly how many times did u actually watch it from your room/balcony & was the view good? thanks everyone!!!



Yes, those are the villas that you would want if you want to overlook the Starlit Hui.

Sorry that we don't have more photos to share with you. Over time, we've lost links to several photos as people move their photos, terminate their accounts with Photobucket, etc.  That is why I always encourage people to post photos of their room even if the thread already has some.

I know there are a few photos that people have posted of their views of the Starlit Hui, although they are not from dedicated two-bedroom villas.  You can look for any villas from the Ewa Building Long Wing (odd numbers xx71-xx87) or Ewa Building Short Wing (even numbers xx60-xx68).


----------



## Micah008

Thanks so much for this thread, very valuable info!!

A few questions...


wdrl said:


> ...
> 
> Aulani has 459 DVC Vacation Homes and 8 Hotel Rooms.  The DVC Vacation Homes include 20 three-bedroom Grand Villas, 1 dedicated studio, and 438 two-bedroom villas, of which *246 *can be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.
> ...
> 
> The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.


Are there really 245 or 246 lockoffs?  I assume the chart is correct at 245?



wdrl said:


> ...
> About the same as the Ulu Cafe transformation on the Waianae side of Aulani, Disney Vacation Development made a renovation on the Ewa side of the resort.  It modified a two-bedroom lock-off villa, removing the one-bedroom portion and keeping the studio portion as a stand-alone dedicated villa.
> ...


Which 1BR was removed? (and which is the Dedicated Studio?)  Your view pictures in Post 1 still show 18 Standard View 1BRs.


----------



## wdrl

Micah008 said:


> Thanks so much for this thread, very valuable info!!
> 
> A few questions...
> 
> Are there really 245 or 246 lockoffs?  I assume the chart is correct at 245?
> 
> 
> Which 1BR was removed? (and which is the Dedicated Studio?)  Your view pictures in Post 1 still show 18 Standard View 1BRs.


Sorry for confusion.  The correct number of Aulani lockoffs is 245.  Also, the modified lock villa that was reduced to a stand-alone dedicated studio is an Island View studio, not a Standard View as shown in the chart in Post #1.

The one-bedroom villa that was removed from the Aulani condo association was Villa #171, which is one the first floor in the Ewa Building Phase 3 Long Wing.  The stand-alone dedicated studio is Villa #173.

I have corrected the chart in Post #1.  Thanks for pointing out the error.


----------



## Micah008

wdrl said:


> Sorry for confusion.  The correct number of Aulani lockoffs is 245.  Also, the modified lock villa that was reduced to a stand-alone dedicated studio is an Island View studio, not a Standard View as shown in the chart in Post #1.
> 
> The one-bedroom villa that was removed from the Aulani condo association was Villa #171, which is one the first floor in the Ewa Building Phase 3 Long Wing.  The stand-alone dedicated studio is Villa #173.
> 
> I have corrected the chart in Post #1.  Thanks for pointing out the error.


Thanks!  No problem.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

I was not expecting a standard view, dedicated 2 bedroom for our trip in October to be available but since it is, I booked it as it will save us a lot of points.  Am I correct in assuming based on the placement of these rooms that they all have a long balcony?  

We had a 1 bedroom OV last trip and while I absolutely loved it,  I feel like we do enough out and about at the resort that I could live without it since we need the bigger room this time.  Was strongly leaning towards IV but I am concerned about the construction situation at the old Marriott/ new Four Seasons property that will more than likely be taking place during our trip.   Seems like at least with a standard view room, I will not be looking at construction as my understanding of your VERY helpful maps is that all standard view rooms (with the exception of the GV) are in the Ewa building. 

This thread has been a great resource the last 2 trips so thank you so much for keeping it current!


----------



## WDWorld2003

Booked an ocean view studio for the honeymoon of my daughter and new son-in-law for three days in mid-September. This is their first stop and they will be moving on to other islands. I want to make sure they don't have a view of construction.  Any thoughts on the best location would be very appreciated   Thank you!


----------



## wdrl

justkeepswimmin said:


> I was not expecting a standard view, dedicated 2 bedroom for our trip in October to be available but since it is, I booked it as it will save us a lot of points.  Am I correct in assuming based on the placement of these rooms that they all have a long balcony?
> 
> This thread has been a great resource the last 2 trips so thank you so much for keeping it current!



Yes, you are correct:  All the Standard View villas at Aulani have the non-angled balcony.  

It wasn't until our second trip to Aulani that I realized that, at least for the studios, there is a bit of a difference in the furniture in a studio with an angled balcony versus a studio with a non-angled balcony.  Our first trip was in Villa #304, which has an angled balcony. It had two nightstands by the bed.  For our second trip, we stayed in Villa #1154, which has a non-angled balcony.  That villa had only one nightstand by the bed and there was only about 15"-18" of clearance between the bed and the wall, just like many of the studios at the WDW resorts.  I wonder if there are other furniture differences in the one- and two-bedroom villas depending on whether they have angled or non-angled balconies?

I'm glad to hear this thread has been useful to you!  We owe it all to the Aulani visitors who have taken the time to share their photos with us.


----------



## wdrl

WDWorld2003 said:


> Booked an ocean view studio for the honeymoon of my daughter and new son-in-law for three days in mid-September. This is their first stop and they will be moving on to other islands. I want to make sure they don't have a view of construction.  Any thoughts on the best location would be very appreciated   Thank you!



Aulani doesn't have any construction planned for the near future.  Although the Four Seasons is taking over the resort next to Aulani, I haven't heard or seen any reports about its construction plans or schedule.  The Four Seasons might be doing some interior renovations, which should have minimal impact on Aulani's guests.

The odd-numbered rooms in the Waianae Building (xx03-xx13) face toward the Four Seasons property, so those villas are the ones most susceptible to issues with construction from the Four Seasons.  The even-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing (xx70-xx86) can also see the Four Seasons property, but they are a bit further away than the Waianea Building.  Besides, the xx70-xx86 villas offer great views of Aulani's Waikolohe Valley (home to the main pool and lazy river) plus great views of the sunset.

We would be happy with any location as long as we overlook the Waikolohe Valley.  We just booked an Ocean View studio for our third trip to Aulani and we requested a high floor, villa ending in xx72, xx78, or xx84.  We have been in the Waianea Building and in the Ewa Building Phase 1, so now we want to try the Ewa Building Long Wing.


----------



## justkeepswimmin

wdrl said:


> It wasn't until our second trip to Aulani that I realized that, at least for the studios, there is a bit of a difference in the furniture in a studio with an angled balcony versus a studio with a non-angled balcony.  Our first trip was in Villa #304, which has an angled balcony. It had two nightstands by the bed.  For our second trip, we stayed in Villa #1154, which has a non-angled balcony.  That villa had only one nightstand by the bed and there was only about 15"-18" of clearance between the bed and the wall, just like many of the studios at the WDW resorts.  I wonder if there are other furniture differences in the one- and two-bedroom villas depending on whether they have angled or non-angled balconies?


I have only stayed in 1 bedrooms but it did feel as though the 1 bedroom SV in the short wing Ewa building (long balcony) had a slightly different layout than the 1 bedroom OV in the Long wing Ewa building (2 small balconies).  I will try to pay closer attention to the 2 bedroom layout and post room pics when we get back.


----------



## bbn1122

I have been enjoying this thread.  Thank you so all who contribute and especially to WDRL.... My family is hoping to visit Aulani in June 2016.   This will be our 1st trip to Hawaii. We will be celebrating my two sons graduation, college and high school.  My 3 sons will be 22, 18 and 16 at the time of our trip.  Since, I do not know if we will be able to get back to Hawaii for a 2nd visit in the future all together, I figure we will go all out for this vacation.  I am hoping to book a 2 bedroom OV for 7 nights. Is the Ewe building the newest one? And of course we would love a high floor.  We are also planning on visiting the Big Island of Hawaii after Aulani for 5 nights.  We are also planning on stopping in San Francisco for 3-4 nights on the way back.  My boys have always wanted to go there, plus I have an old friend who lives there.

I will be stalking this thread for the next year, absorbing all the advice and information I can get.  

A few questions?  Are 2 bedroom OV hard to get at 7 months?  How are the crowds around early/mid June? How is the weather in June? Recommendations on air carriers from Honolulu to Hawaii?  Thinking about renting a condo on the Big Island, Kona area.  Any advice for Big Island?

We will be renting a car on both islands.  

Thanks again to everyone for your review, advice and opinions.


----------



## wdrl

bbn1122 said:


> I have been enjoying this thread.  Thank you so all who contribute and especially to WDRL.... My family is hoping to visit Aulani in June 2016.   This will be our 1st trip to Hawaii. We will be celebrating my two sons graduation, college and high school.  My 3 sons will be 22, 18 and 16 at the time of our trip.  Since, I do not know if we will be able to get back to Hawaii for a 2nd visit in the future all together, I figure we will go all out for this vacation.  I am hoping to book a 2 bedroom OV for 7 nights. Is the Ewe building the newest one? And of course we would love a high floor.  We are also planning on visiting the Big Island of Hawaii after Aulani for 5 nights.  We are also planning on stopping in San Francisco for 3-4 nights on the way back.  My boys have always wanted to go there, plus I have an old friend who lives there.
> 
> I will be stalking this thread for the next year, absorbing all the advice and information I can get.
> 
> A few questions?  Are 2 bedroom OV hard to get at 7 months?  How are the crowds around early/mid June? How is the weather in June? Recommendations on air carriers from Honolulu to Hawaii?  Thinking about renting a condo on the Big Island, Kona area.  Any advice for Big Island?
> 
> We will be renting a car on both islands.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your review, advice and opinions.



I can't answer all your questions but let me comment on availability.  In Aulani's short history, June has seen unusually heavy demand.  Its the start of the American summer vacation period, so there are more families traveling to Hawaii.  Perhaps more importantly, most of June has been in a cheaper season than July and August; thus, many members try to save points by booking dates in June rather than in July or August.  In 2016, the seasonal disparity between June and the rest of the summer will become even more pronounced.  Aulani's point chart underwent a reallocation in 2016 and July and much of August are now part of the more expensive Premier Season.  An Ocean View two-bedroom that costs 483 points a week from May 6 through June 26 jumps to 588 points beginning June 27.  See this DVCNews article for more info about Aulani's 2016 point reallocation.  This change might put even more demand on the villas in early and mid June.

If you are flexible with your dates, I think you'll still have a good chance of getting an Ocean View two-bedroom in June 2016.  But I would make sure to book as soon as your 7-month window opens.

If you are going to San Francisco and are a fan of Disney, consider adding a visit to the Walt Disney Family Museum.  We visited WDFM in October 2013 and thought it was well worth the visit.


----------



## carissa1970

bbn1122 said:


> I have been enjoying this thread.  Thank you so all who contribute and especially to WDRL.... My family is hoping to visit Aulani in June 2016.   This will be our 1st trip to Hawaii. We will be celebrating my two sons graduation, college and high school.  My 3 sons will be 22, 18 and 16 at the time of our trip.  Since, I do not know if we will be able to get back to Hawaii for a 2nd visit in the future all together, I figure we will go all out for this vacation.  I am hoping to book a 2 bedroom OV for 7 nights. Is the Ewe building the newest one? And of course we would love a high floor.  We are also planning on visiting the Big Island of Hawaii after Aulani for 5 nights.  We are also planning on stopping in San Francisco for 3-4 nights on the way back.  My boys have always wanted to go there, plus I have an old friend who lives there.
> 
> I will be stalking this thread for the next year, absorbing all the advice and information I can get.
> 
> A few questions?  Are 2 bedroom OV hard to get at 7 months?  How are the crowds around early/mid June? How is the weather in June? Recommendations on air carriers from Honolulu to Hawaii?  Thinking about renting a condo on the Big Island, Kona area.  Any advice for Big Island?
> 
> We will be renting a car on both islands.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your review, advice and opinions.


We just rented a house on the Big island from VRBO. Not going until 2016, but wanted that one for sure.  There were tons of condos and houses on that site.


----------



## bbn1122

carissa1970 said:


> We just rented a house on the Big island from VRBO. Not going until 2016, but wanted that one for sure.  There were tons of condos and houses on that site.



Thanks for the info.  Yes, I have been looking in that site and Flip Key to get a feel for the rentals. I was thinking of a house, but I figure we would be so active that maybe just a condo.  All the best with your trip.


----------



## bbn1122

wdrl said:


> I can't answer all your questions but let me comment on availability.  In Aulani's short history, June has seen unusually heavy demand.  Its the start of the American summer vacation period, so there are more families traveling to Hawaii.  Perhaps more importantly, most of June has been in a cheaper season than July and August; thus, many members try to save points by booking dates in June rather than in July or August.  In 2016, the seasonal disparity between June and the rest of the summer will become even more pronounced.  Aulani's point chart underwent a reallocation in 2016 and July and much of August are now part of the more expensive Premier Season.  An Ocean View two-bedroom that costs 483 points a week from May 6 through June 26 jumps to 588 points beginning June 27.  See this DVCNews article for more info about Aulani's 2016 point reallocation.  This change might put even more demand on the villas in early and mid June.
> 
> If you are flexible with your dates, I think you'll still have a good chance of getting an Ocean View two-bedroom in June 2016.  But I would make sure to book as soon as your 7-month window opens.
> 
> If you are going to San Francisco and are a fan of Disney, consider adding a visit to the Walt Disney Family Museum.  We visited WDFM in October 2013 and thought it was well worth the visit.



Thanks for your response.  Yes, I saw the difference in points.  That was one of my reason for early June, plus in NJ and most of NE schools are not out till the end of June. My sons all done by end of May and first week of June.  I will be all over that 7 month window.  I also notice most people talk about studios and 1 bedrooms, so I am hoping more 2 bedrooms will be available.  I also can book separate accommodations if necessary, since my boys are older.

Thanks for the info regarding thee museum, it sounds like a must see.


----------



## WDWorld2003

wdrl said:


> Aulani doesn't have any construction planned for the near future.  Although the Four Seasons is taking over the resort next to Aulani, I haven't heard or seen any reports about its construction plans or schedule.  The Four Seasons might be doing some interior renovations, which should have minimal impact on Aulani's guests.
> 
> The odd-numbered rooms in the Waianae Building (xx03-xx13) face toward the Four Seasons property, so those villas are the ones most susceptible to issues with construction from the Four Seasons.  The even-numbered villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing (xx70-xx86) can also see the Four Seasons property, but they are a bit further away than the Waianea Building.  Besides, the xx70-xx86 villas offer great views of Aulani's Waikolohe Valley (home to the main pool and lazy river) plus great views of the sunset.
> 
> We would be happy with any location as long as we overlook the Waikolohe Valley.  We just booked an Ocean View studio for our third trip to Aulani and we requested a high floor, villa ending in xx72, xx78, or xx84.  We have been in the Waianea Building and in the Ewa Building Phase 1, so now we want to try the Ewa Building Long Wing.



Thank you!  I'm going to make that same request so they have a sunset view


----------



## keaster

This is the views from our ocean view studio 911. Downside is the construction/renovation noise at the resort next door is quite loud.


----------



## wdrl

keaster said:


> This is the views from our ocean view studio 911. Downside is the construction/renovation noise at the resort next door is quite loud.


Thanks for the photo, *coaster!*  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## KCmike

We are thinking of staying here this summer and are a family of five.  Do they offer rollaway beds instead of the bunk bed under the tv option?


----------



## wdrl

KCmike said:


> We are thinking of staying here this summer and are a family of five.  Do they offer rollaway beds instead of the bunk bed under the tv option?


As far as I know, Aulani does not offer any rollaway beds, cots, or other portable beds in the DVC villas.


----------



## BobNed

wdrl said:


> As far as I know, Aulani does not offer any rollaway beds, cots, or other portable beds in the DVC villas.


I agree with *wdrl*.  The DVC villas don't offer them, but the hotel might.  If you are thinking of a regular hotel room, you may want to call and ask.


----------



## TexasTek76

We have a one bedroom ocean view villa booked for June 2015. Will we find out our villa number prior to departure or do you only find out when you arrive?

Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

TexasTek76 said:


> We have a one bedroom ocean view villa booked for June 2015. Will we find out our villa number prior to departure or do you only find out when you arrive?
> 
> Thanks!


DVC never lets you know your villa number until you check in and the villa has been cleaned and ready for you to move in.


----------



## TexasTek76

wdrl said:


> DVC never lets you know your villa number until you check in and the villa has been cleaned and ready for you to move in.



 Thanks for the info!


----------



## DisDiana

Thank you to everyone who posted pictures, especially the balcony panoramas. Does anyone else have any balcony panoramas they could share of ocean view villas?  We're planning a trip in 2016 but my mom has a hard time walking ... Trying to find the room that will give us a nice short walk from the elevators without sacrificing the view!


----------



## wdrl

DisDiana said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted pictures, especially the balcony panoramas. Does anyone else have any balcony panoramas they could share of ocean view villas?  We're planning a trip in 2016 but my mom has a hard time walking ... Trying to find the room that will give us a nice short walk from the elevators without sacrificing the view!


Aulani has two banks of elevators, one on each side of the resort.  Fortunately, the Aulani hallways are not that long.

On the Waianae side of Aulani, the elevators are near the villas ending in xx12.  Villa xx01 is furthest away from the elevators.  The guest parking garage is on the Waianea side of Aulani, so if your mom will frequently be using a car, she could save a few steps if she has a villa on that side of the resort.

On the Ewa side of Aulani, the elevators are located where three wings meet and are closest to villas ending in xx58, xx60, and xx70.  The villas furthest away from the elevators in each wing are xx50, xx68, and xx89.

I think there are good ocean views to be had from many of the villas in the different areas of the resort.  I recommend asking for a high floor.  The Waianae side offers morning sun and afternoon shade on the balconies, while the Ewa side (at least the even numbered Ocean View villas) offers morning shade and sunset views.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Hi--we just returned from Aulani. We reserved a standard 1-bedroom villa but we were assigned to #870, an oceanview 1-bedroom that is handicap accessible. You'll notice in the pictures that it did not have the whirlpool tub, but it had a lower tub and a lower bed. Also, a bed was not under the TV but was folded into the living room chair. We were so excited with the view!

view from straight out on balcony:





And from the other balcony:






View to the left:





View to the right:





Accessible bathroom:










Living room:




Living room beds at night:




Lower king-size bed in bedroom


----------



## wdrl

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Hi--we just returned from Aulani. We reserved a standard 1-bedroom villa but we were assigned to #870, an oceanview 1-bedroom that is handicap accessible. You'll notice in the pictures that it did not have the whirlpool tub, but it had a lower tub and a lower bed. Also, a bed was not under the TV but was folded into the living room chair. We were so excited with the view!


Thanks for posting your photos, *MissDaisyofTexas*!  I didn't know that Aulani had any sleeper chairs.


----------



## keaster

Shot from island garden view 2-bedroom lock off 577/579


----------



## wdrl

keaster said:


> Shot from island garden view 2-bedroom lock off 577/579


Thanks for adding your photo to the thread, *keaster*.  Your villa should have given you a good view of the Starlit Hui.


----------



## keaster

wdrl said:


> Thanks for adding your photo to the thread, *keaster*.  Your villa should have given you a good view of the Starlit Hui.



We could see some of it but the trees blocked most of the stage! Could hear it really well though


----------



## Meemoo

Can anyone suggest the best location for a better Standard View 1 bedroom Villa request?


----------



## DenLo

Meemoo said:


> Can anyone suggest the best location for a better Standard View 1 bedroom Villa request?



You might want to go back to page one and click on the photos for the standard view villas.  Then you will have an idea of the area you are interested in.


----------



## mc97

1 Bedroom Ocean View...not sure you can go wrong with the "inside" rooms, facing the pool, but XX06 seems best.

906

Looking left...towards lobby:

Looking straight out...towards Ewa Building:

Looking right...towards pool/rainbow reef:

Looking far right...towards ocean:


----------



## moonlightgraham

Back from a spring break trip to Aulani for our first visit. We had a dedicated 2br ocean view. I requested Waikolohe Valley view, nearest the ocean and we were given 886. This is the first unit in the Ewa Phase II building after the Grand Villa at the end. Here are some views.

 








The upside to this villa was obviously the killer Waikolohe Valley and ocean views. The sunsets were awesome too! The downside was the noise from the crowd at the slides and the long walks back and forth from the elevators. Also, we rarely used the balcony off the master br.

Next time I might opt for the first Ewa building and its single, larger non-angled balcony, and closer elevator access but unfortunately I'll probably have a few years before having to make that decision!


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to *mc97* and *moonlightgraham* for sharing their photos.  I've added their villas to the list in Post #1.


----------



## letitsnow

Anyone have pictures from 7th floor standard 2 br?  

TIA


----------



## jklmrm

Just returned from an awesome first stay at Aulani. Here are some of the pics from room 1661  - a dedicated 2BR Island Gardens View. I think I lucked out with this view, since I was unable to check-in online and put any requests.

Looking Northwest:



Looking Southeast (you can make out Diamond Head and the Honolulu skyline in the distance):


Views of the balcony itself:

  

We were very happy with our unit and view, and the resort itself. The 10 days just flew by! Feel free to ask me any questions.

Jeff


----------



## wdrl

jklmrm said:


> Just returned from an awesome first stay at Aulani. Here are some of the pics from room 1661  - a dedicated 2BR Island Gardens View. I think I lucked out with this view, since I was unable to check-in online and put any requests.
> 
> We were very happy with our unit and view, and the resort itself. The 10 days just flew by! Feel free to ask me any questions.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks for contributing to the thread, Jeff!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.

One question:  Did you see or were you affected by any construction occurring at the Four Seasons Hotel which is next to Aulani?  I know your villa was on the opposite side away from the Four Seasons property, but I wonder if you noticed any construction while at the pool or lagoon.


----------



## jklmrm

wdrl said:


> One question: Did you see or were you affected by any construction occurring at the Four Seasons Hotel which is next to Aulani? I know your villa was on the opposite side away from the Four Seasons property, but I wonder if you noticed any construction while at the pool or lagoon.



Hi, we actually didn't notice any construction for the first week we were there. It almost appeared as if the project was stopped, as there was no activity and we did not see a single worker (other than a security guard) or piece of equipment in action there. A Cast Member at the tour desk told us later that it was believed there was an issue with layoffs at the current construction company, and that she believed a new construction company was taking over. The last 3 days we were there (starting on June 9th), construction resumed, especially in that hotel's pool area. The only time it was noticeable though was while we were at the beach or in the Grotto infinity pool. It seemed to be done by 4:30-5:00 or so. We couldn't hear anything from our room (in the Ewa Tower) or anywhere in the main pool area or lazy river area. I imagine rooms facing the Four Seasons will have some noise.

I took an angled picture of the site from the beach so you can see it in relation to the Waianae Tower:

 

The equipment in the above pic was demolishing the resort's pool and surrounding area.

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## AZMermaid

We stayed in room 412- a pool view 1 BR n the Wainae tower near the elevators. These were taken from the master bedroom. We overlooked the Menhuene bridge, but with the door shut we could not hear it. We could hear the music each night from the Oleo room.  We could see characters on that little bridge in the 4th picture and we could also see Goofy doing his lazy river meets from the balcony off the living area. We were very happy with our room and location.


----------



## wdrl

AZMermaid said:


> We stayed in room 412- a pool view 1 BR n the Wainae tower near the elevators.



Thanks, *AZMermaid*!  I agree with you that the Aulani villas have very good soundproofing.  We stayed in villa #304, which, like yours, is not far from the Menehune Bridge water play area.  When the water works were turned on (usually 8:00 AM - 6:00 PM) the noise of the splashing water and laughing kids made it quite noisy.  But once we closed our balcony door we couldn't hear anything.


----------



## mrsmacsparky

Thanks for all the recent posting. So very helpful. We'll be there in a week. I just check in, got our rental car, and now off to figure out a couple more activities. We'll be staying in a 1-room villa - pool view.


----------



## carissa1970

mrsmacsparky said:


> Thanks for all the recent posting. So very helpful. We'll be there in a week. I just check in, got our rental car, and now off to figure out a couple more activities. We'll be staying in a 1-room villa - pool view.


That is what we always get, and love those rooms!  Have fun!


----------



## AJollyHoliday

This is a great thread!  We are going to Aulani at the end of August and have a Poole view 2 bedroom.  I looked and there are not a lot of those listed on the first page.  Does anyone have any recommendations for room requests, building requests, or floor requests?


----------



## Happy99

Quite a few links to photos on the first page take you to pages that the photos are no longer there. Not sure if there is anything that can be done about it but for those of you that post keep in mind that if you move the photos from where they are when you post them they are no longer viewable in the links originally posted. Thank you for all that have posted your photos. Can anyone let me know if the kitchen supplies are the same as other DVC resorts or if anything is different? Thanks


----------



## wdrl

Happy99 said:


> Quite a few links to photos on the first page take you to pages that the photos are no longer there. Not sure if there is anything that can be done about it but for those of you that post keep in mind that if you move the photos from where they are when you post them they are no longer viewable in the links originally posted. Thank you for all that have posted your photos. Can anyone let me know if the kitchen supplies are the same as other DVC resorts or if anything is different? Thanks



There is not much we can do when we lose the links to photos.  That is one reason I strongly encourage everyone to post their photos to this thread even if someone else has already posted photos for the same villa.  If we lose one set of photos, then we'll have a second set to look at.

Aulani's villas have about the same kitchen supplies as normally found in the DVC resorts at Walt Disney World, with a couple exceptions.  All villas, including studios, have an electric teakettle.  The villas with full kitchens also have a rice cooker.


----------



## nemofans

Hotel rooms have coffee maker & fridge.


----------



## DenLo

nemofans said:


> Hotel rooms have coffee maker & fridge.



Are you referring to the regular hotel rooms or the DVC Hotel rooms which are only used for DVC reservations.


----------



## nemofans

Regular hotel rooms

I was on here b4 my trip trying to find out if there would be a fridge in a reg hotel room and no one could confirm it.  We got back this week & I wanted to post that there was a small fridge in the room.


----------



## shortypots

Room 812 1 bd Oceanview. View pics taken from the bedroom balcony. Not happy with this view at all. Not when I have seen others further down the hallway that are much better. 
Looking all the way to the right.




Looking straight ahead




You cannot see the ocean from the living room unless you are seated on the couch, same in the bedroom, have to be on the furthest right of the bed. 

But, we are in Hawaii, so I will stop complaining now.


----------



## OrcaPotter

I would just like to thank everyone for updating this thread with photos and valuable information.  Last week, I returned from my amazing vacation at Aulani and due to what I learned from this thread, put in a room request based on the category I booked: 2-bedroom lock-off ocean view.  Since I am not a DVC member and rented points through David's, I had to contact David's who then contacted the member to put the request on my reservation.  Unfortunately I did not know that they prefer that you inform them of any requests like this at least a month in advance so that there is time to contact the member.  As I did not know I had to put in my request this way and expected to do my request when online check-in opened for me, I was worried I was too late.  David's, however, was able to contact and confirm with the member that my request was added within 48 hours!

I'll refrain from commenting too much about the check-in process on-site and the absolute confusion over where the rooms were located on this thread and do it on a different post.  When my family DID find our rooms, I got almost exactly as I requested: highest floor possible, Ewa tower.  We were in 1482 and 1484.  1482 is a 1-bedroom and 1484 was the studio.  Absolutely GORGEOUS rooms and even more gorgeous views!  I felt we got both mountain and ocean views.  I seriously did not want to leave and it was very depressing to close our door for the last time.

1482 already has photos listed, and 1484's view is basically identical to it.  I do not have my photos posted publicly yet; if anyone would like me to post photos from 1484, I'll upload them to share.


----------



## carissa1970

.


----------



## carissa1970

We have been to Aulani twice, both times in a pool view 1 bdrm.  For our trip in 2016, we have decided not to borrow or purchase any extra points, and therefore need to stay standard view, 3 nights in a studio and 4 nights in a 1 bdrm.  Any suggestion on requests to make?  I'm guessing high floor, but any particular building or numbers?  Appreciate the help!  Also, not sure how to book part studio and part 1 bdrm online, so any info on that would also be appreciated.  I assume my best bet is to call rather than to do it online.  I can book this month on the 15th.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

nemofans said:


> Regular hotel rooms
> 
> I was on here b4 my trip trying to find out if there would be a fridge in a reg hotel room and no one could confirm it.  We got back this week & I wanted to post that there was a small fridge in the room.



That is great to know. Thank you


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi

I know this is for DVC but any recommendations for someone paying "a lot of cash" lol for a standard hotel room

Standard view includes conference centre, parking lot or parking garage. Just wondering if it is worth requesting anything, or any area etc

Many thanks as always


----------



## Dugette

carissa1970 said:


> We have been to Aulani twice, both times in a pool view 1 bdrm. For our trip in 2016, we have decided not to borrow or purchase any extra points, and therefore need to stay standard view, 3 nights in a studio and 4 nights in a 1 bdrm. Any suggestion on requests to make? I'm guessing high floor, but any particular building or numbers? Appreciate the help!


We stayed in Standard View Studio #765 and LOVED it. The link in the first post here for that room is my pics. We didn't make any requests, so we just lucked out. If you do make a request, I'd ask for a high floor. I believe we were on the highest floor there is for Standard Studios. I wouldn't hesitate to stay in that same room again. Convenient location and nice island view (for a standard).


----------



## Coach Green

Haven't seen many garden view pics. That's the view I have for my trip in october


----------



## goincrusin

This is my first post to this thread.   I just booked a 2 BR OV villa for our 25th wedding anniversary trip in February 2016.  I would like any advice for getting the best ocean view room.  I also would like a long balcony instead of the angled balconies.  Are the long balconies available in the 2 BR OV villas?  Are there any pictures of long balcony OV rooms?


----------



## wdrl

goincrusin said:


> This is my first post to this thread.   I just booked a 2 BR OV villa for our 25th wedding anniversary trip in February 2016.  I would like any advice for getting the best ocean view room.  I also would like a long balcony instead of the angled balconies.  Are the long balconies available in the 2 BR OV villas?  Are there any pictures of long balcony OV rooms?



If you want a two-bedroom villa with the non-angled balcony, then I assume you have booked a dedicated two-bedroom.  If so, then your choices are limited to villas ending in xx50 (in the Ewa Building, Phase 1 Building) or ending in xx60 (Ewa Building Phase 3, Short Wing).

Villas ending in xx50 overlook Aulani's Waikolohe Valley, home to the main pool and lazy river.  Villas ending in xx60 overlook the lawn on which the Starlit Hui is performed two or three times a week.  The latter might be a bit more quiet than the former.

Unfortunately, over time we have lost links to several photos.  I found one, though, that includes a view of the balcony.  Its post #183 for villa #1550.  Click here and then click on the first link in the post.  Scroll through the poster's photos and you'll see views and the balcony, as well.


----------



## goincrusin

wdrl said:


> If you want a two-bedroom villa with the non-angled balcony, then I assume you have booked a dedicated two-bedroom.  If so, then your choices are limited to villas ending in xx50 (in the Ewa Building, Phase 1 Building) or ending in xx60 (Ewa Building Phase 3, Short Wing).
> 
> Villas ending in xx50 overlook Aulani's Waikolohe Valley, home to the main pool and lazy river.  Villas ending in xx60 overlook the lawn on which the Starlit Hui is performed two or three times a week.  The latter might be a bit more quiet than the former.
> 
> Unfortunately, over time we have lost links to several photos.  I found one, though, that includes a view of the balcony.  Its post #183 for villa #1550.  Click here and then click on the first link in the post.  Scroll through the poster's photos and you'll see views and the balcony, as well.


Thank you for your reply.  We did book a dedicated 2 bedroom, it looks like the long balcony room are farther away from the beach than the angled balcony.


----------



## DenLo

The elevators are near the Ewa building so when going to the beach you will always exit at the edges of the Ewa building.


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

Just back from a stay in room 660. Dedicated ocean view 2 bedroom villa.
I had requested highest floor possible but unfortunately got the lowest floor for ocean view.
Overall, it was still a decent view of ocean and it was quiet because it overlooked the lawn for the movies/Starlit Hui/weddings/etc.  

The balcony was a nice long balcony to share with our friends who were sharing the room with us. There were 6 chairs and three tables on the balcony.


----------



## DenLo

I noticed you could watch the Disney Movies from your balcony.  Nice view!


----------



## 4DisneyAddicts

DenLo said:


> I noticed you could watch the Disney Movies from your balcony.  Nice view!


Yes, one night the kids did watch part of one of the movies.   

I was surprised how so few people used their balconies. I hardly ever saw anyone sitting out on theirs. I love to sit outside on A balcony with a nice view but I rarely did as well. Too much to do and see!


----------



## wdrl

4DisneyAddicts said:


> Just back from a stay in room 660. Dedicated ocean view 2 bedroom villa.


Thanks, *4DisneyAddicts*!  Your contribution is quite timely.  Just a few days ago someone was asking for photos of a dedicated two-bedroom with the non-angled balcony.


----------



## XMom

Can I ask what the pros vs cons are for a dedicated 2BR vs a 2BR lock-off? We have a party of 6. My husband and I (Master BR) and grandma and 3 kids (12, 10 & 8). We don't expect Grandma to share a bed with one of the kids, so what is our best option? Thanks!


----------



## wanderlust7

This is from unit 1250. from the balcony, facing slight left.  It's a dedicated 2-bedroom ocean view with the non-angled balcony.  Ewa building, phase 1, end unit.  You can also see mountains and a different beach area further away facing right.

From inside the master bedroom, you see the Waianae Building, you have to turn quite a bit to see the ocean.  The view is better from the second bedroom.  From the living room, you can see ocean from the couch, but not if you look straight out.  If you look straight down from the balcony, you can see koi and Mickey doing the photos at Makahiki.

This location is the furthest from the ocean, but I enjoyed seeing all of Waikolohe Valley and having no neighbors to the right.  It was also convenient to the elevator without noise of people passing by.


----------



## wdrl

wanderlust7 said:


> This is from unit 1250. from the balcony, facing slight left.  It's a dedicated 2-bedroom ocean view with the non-angled balcony.  Ewa building, phase 1, end unit.  You can also see mountains and a different beach area further away facing right.


Mahalo, *wanderlust7*!  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## drujaz

Is there a room map of the floors and where the GVs are located?  Trying to figure out where the GV rooms would be.


----------



## wdrl

drujaz said:


> Is there a room map of the floors and where the GVs are located?  Trying to figure out where the GV rooms would be.


The Aulani Grand Villas are located on the endcaps of the Waianae Building and the Long Wing of the Ewa Building.  All Grand Villas face the ocean.  If you look at the charts in Post #1 of this thread, they have villa numbers ending in **01 or **89.  

Here is a photo taken from the far side of the lagoon looking back at Aulani.  The Grand Villas take up the entire width of the endcap on both the Waianae Building (on the left) and the Ewa Building (on the right).  Note:  This photo was taken in September 2012 before the Ewa Building was opened for occupancy.  That is why you can see some tan colored construction covers on some of the balconies of the Ewa Grand Villas.


----------



## drujaz

wdrl said:


> The Aulani Grand Villas are located on the endcaps of the Waianae Building and the Long Wing of the Ewa Building.  All Grand Villas face the ocean.  If you look at the charts in Post #1 of this thread, they have villa numbers ending in **01 or **89.
> 
> Here is a photo taken from the far side of the lagoon looking back at Aulani.  The Grand Villas take up the entire width of the endcap on both the Waianae Building (on the left) and the Ewa Building (on the right).  Note:  This photo was taken in September 2012 before the Ewa Building was opened for occupancy.  That is why you can see some tan colored construction covers on some of the balconies of the Ewa Grand Villas.


 
Thanks!  This helps.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to some tips I received from DVC Mike and my wife, I have enlarged the charts that appear in Post #1 of this thread.  They improved quality should make them easier to read.


----------



## BobNed

wdrl said:


> Thanks to some tips I received from DVC Mike and my wife, I have enlarged the charts that appear in Post #1 of this thread.  They improved quality should make them easier to read.


They look great Wil, much better!


----------



## jtkboston

Here's an attempt at annotating the room locations on the building, based on the charts in post #1 and various unit photos. If there are errors, let me know. Glad to contribute to top of thread if desired (contact me for higher resolution image).


----------



## Meemoo

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a better view of standard view 1 bedroom villa? Should I just request a higher floor?


----------



## Girimama33

Meemoo said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a better view of standard view 1 bedroom villa? Should I just request a higher floor?


That is about all you can do when you opt for Standard View. I wouldn't get my hopes up for a "better" view though.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

One bedroom ocean view - Room 1670


----------



## wdrl

dmetcalfrn said:


> One bedroom ocean view - Room 1670



Thanks, *dmetcalfrn*!  How did you like being on the top floor at Aulani?


----------



## dmetcalfrn

wdrl said:


> Thanks, *dmetcalfrn*!  How did you like being on the top floor at Aulani?


Loved it!!  Great views from both balconies and very quiet. Elevators were very fast and hardly had to wait at all. Room was next to elevators and when you went to 1st floor it was at pool exit near community hall.


----------



## NancyDVC

I love this thread. I have a question about the HA (handicapped accessible) villas. The pictures of 870 a 1 BR HA villa shows the HA bathtub instead of the whirlpool tub but no shower. Is there a shower in the HA 1BR villas?


----------



## wdrl

NancyDVC said:


> I love this thread. I have a question about the HA (handicapped accessible) villas. The pictures of 870 a 1 BR HA villa shows the HA bathtub instead of the whirlpool tub but no shower. Is there a shower in the HA 1BR villas?


Some HA one-bedroom villas at Aulani have accessible tubs, some have roll-in showers.  Near the bottom of Post #1 is a list of the HA villas and whether they have tubs or showers.  Hope this helps!


----------



## NancyDVC

Thanks. We don't need the roll in shower but that is better than lower tub. I presume the toilets are all higher than standard. Off to do more planning.


----------



## DenLo

NancyDVC said:


> Thanks. We don't need the roll in shower but that is better than lower tub. I presume the toilets are all higher than standard. Off to do more planning.



The member website as the details below for Aulani's handicap villas, sorry it does not show if they have raised toilets.  I would expect the rooms with roll in showers would.  You could call Aulani direct and ask them.


> Accessible Disney Vacation Club Villas
> 
> *Common Room Amenities*
> 
> •    Alarm clock with radio
> 
> •    Coffeemaker
> •    Flat panel TV
> •    DVD player
> •    High-speed Internet access
> •    Iron and ironing board
> •    Hair dryer
> •    In-room safe
> •    Voicemail
> •    Portable crib
> •    For Guests with Hearing Disabilities, optional communications features include:
> •    Visual alarm
> •    Visual door knock/doorbell alert
> •    Visual telephone call alert
> •    Telephone with volume control
> •    Electrical outlet near telephone jack
> •    TTY available at check-in
> 
> *Wheelchair Accessible with Tub and Option for Hearing Accessibility*
> 
> •    Wheelchair-accessible route in room
> •    Grab bars for toilet and bathtub
> •    Hearing accessible options available (see common amenities)
> 
> *Wheelchair Accessible with Roll-in Shower and Option for Hearing Accessibility*
> 
> •    Wheelchair-accessible route in room
> •    Grab bars for toilet and bathtub
> •    Hearing accessible options available (see common amenities)
> 
> 
> *Hearing Accessible with Visual Alarms and Notifications*
> 
> •    Visual alarm
> •    Visual door knock/doorbell alert
> •    Visual telephone call alert
> •    Telephone with volume control
> •    Electrical outlet near telephone jack
> •    TTY available at check-in


----------



## gkrykewy

We are interested in going for six nights in February for fixed dates in a studio. Right now, 3 nights are available in the garden/island category, but 3 aren't (Fri/Sat/Sun). I just waitlisted for all six nights; trying to guess our odds of it coming through as we begin to think about timing an airfare purchase.

Any thoughts based on recent experience? Does anyone know if they are still declaring inventory?


----------



## wdrl

I don't know how much of Aulani has been declared for the DVC inventory, nor can I make any educated guesses as to when DVD may make its next declaration.  DVD files all records with the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances but you cannot read these public records unless you purchase an electronic copy. Thus, I haven't been able to track declarations Aulani like I have for the resorts in Florida and South Carolina.

Weekends are harder to get at Aulani than weekdays.  There seems to be many locals who stay for a night or two on the weekends, so I'm not surprised that Fri/Sat/Sun are not available for your stay.  If I was in your situation, I would resign myself to doing only three days during the week at Aulani and find another hotel for the weekend.  

Hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## gkrykewy

Huh. I'd read about locals booking cash rooms at super deep discounts for weekends, but I thought/assumed that was different inventory. The nights that are available bracket the weekend, and I don't think I'd want to move twice during a 6 night trip. Could I book the weekend nights cash from DVC and hope for the WL to come through?


----------



## wdrl

gkrykewy said:


> Huh. I'd read about locals booking cash rooms at super deep discounts for weekends, but I thought/assumed that was different inventory. The nights that are available bracket the weekend, and I don't think I'd want to move twice during a 6 night trip. Could I book the weekend nights cash from DVC and hope for the WL to come through?


The weekends are being booked both by locals taking advantage of cash discounts as well as DVC members living on Oahu who are using their points for weekend staycations.  

You might want to check out the cash specials Aulani is currently offering.  I've lost track of the different cash offers I've seen over the last few months, but some of the offers have included a free breakfast, room credit, etc.  You might get a better deal than what DVC is offering.


----------



## gkrykewy

I'll check it out; thanks for the feedback. I think what we'll probably do is book something cash and cancellable, and play the WL odds which seem pretty good six months out. Ocean View and Island/Garden will have the most studio units, right?


----------



## DenLo

wdrl, my DH said you are correct about the higher number of studios in those views.


----------



## AddieAidey

We waitlisted a few nights for this past February during Presidents Week and it came through.  I think you're in a good position for it to become available. There are no DVC discounts on Cash rates as I was told by Member Services.  If you are staying during Presidents Week....MAKE YOUR DINNER RESERVATIONS NOW!  I can not tell you how many angry people we heard discussing how there was no availability to eat breakfast or dinner in the restaurants during the weekend and especially on Valentines Day.  We did make ours and so glad we did, even though we ended up not using several of them.  Ama Ama is a wonderful treat for lunch and dinner.  The character breakfast is a one hit wonder.  Also, if you have kiddos with you that are Aunty's Beach House age you can make advanced reservations for Fish Are Friends and Surfs Up with Chip and Dale.  I did not know about that before going and we got lucky someone cancelled with Surf's Up.  My kids loved those but they are pricey.


----------



## gkrykewy

AddieAidey said:


> We waitlisted a few nights for this past February during Presidents Week and it came through.  I think you're in a good position for it to become available. There are no DVC discounts on Cash rates as I was told by Member Services.  If you are staying during Presidents Week....MAKE YOUR DINNER RESERVATIONS NOW!  I can not tell you how many angry people we heard discussing how there was no availability to eat breakfast or dinner in the restaurants during the weekend and especially on Valentines Day.  We did make ours and so glad we did, even though we ended up not using several of them.  Ama Ama is a wonderful treat for lunch and dinner.  The character breakfast is a one hit wonder.  Also, if you have kiddos with you that are Aunty's Beach House age you can make advanced reservations for Fish Are Friends and Surfs Up with Chip and Dale.  I did not know about that before going and we got lucky someone cancelled with Surf's Up.  My kids loved those but they are pricey.



Thanks for all the tips! Those are super helpful. We are looking at the week before Presidents Week (through 2/10), but that does help to explain why it looks more booked than average. Right now I just have the full trip waitlisted (6 nights), but I suppose I should take the plunge and book the (now) 2 nights that are available (would require borrowing, which is why I hesitated)... I guess I'll have to pick a view category and take my chances on the WL.


----------



## jtkboston

Room 1512, a 1BR villa.  Great view of the sunrise off to the left!


----------



## wdrl

jtkboston said:


> Room 1512, a 1BR villa.  Great view of the sunrise off to the left!


Those are great photos of Waikoloahe Valley.  Thanks for posting,* jtkboston*!


----------



## Seaswirl170

wdrl said:


> Those are great photos of Waikoloahe Valley.  Thanks for posting,* jtkboston*!


Cant wait, we leave Monday morning from San Diego for Honolulu! Two nights at Hale Koa then 7 nights at Aulani. Second trip, we requested IWA tower 7th floor or higher 2 bedroom. Does anyone know if you are allowed to fish off the rocks surrounding the lagoons?  Either on the ocean side or lagoon side? Thanks


----------



## Glent59

Great Photos!!! We leave in three days from Albany, NY for 10 days!!!  Hopefully we will have some great photos to post too...


----------



## AMCSquared

Room 289. 3 bedroom grand villa. Standard view. Great view of trees and people waiting for Aunty's every morning.  Left side you can see Aunty's outside area.

The room is literally on-top of Aunty's, but you don't have to worry too much about noise.  The place is well insulated.


----------



## wdrl

AMCSquared said:


> Room 289. 3 bedroom grand villa. Standard view. Great view of trees and people waiting for Aunty's every morning.  Left side you can see Aunty's outside area.
> 
> The room is literally on-top of Aunty's, but you don't have to worry too much about noise.  The place is well insulated.



Thanks for the photos.  It doesn't surprise me that noise wasn't a big issue with your villa.  Disney did a very good job of sound insulation on the Aulani's villas.

Do you think you'll try to get an Ocean View the next time you want a Grand Villa?


----------



## AMCSquared

wdrl said:


> Thanks for the photos.  It doesn't surprise me that noise wasn't a big issue with your villa.  Disney did a very good job of sound insulation on the Aulani's villas.
> 
> Do you think you'll try to get an Ocean View the next time you want a Grand Villa?



It is amazing how "robust" and heavy the sliding doors are to the balcony.  I am sure they are designed to withstand a hurricane/typhoon.  That for sure helped blocking out potential noise from around Aunty's and people on the ground in general.

For the point difference (about 30%) between Standard vs. Ocean view, I think I would still rather take 30% more days at paradise!  It took both families 2 1/2 years worth of points to get the GV for 10 days.  8 days would have been fine, but 10 days are better!   We would rather be in the ocean than looking at it.

Both family's home resort is Aulani, so we knew when we bought in that we will attempt to get the cheaper room at 11-month.  Since there are only 2 standard GV at Aulani, we weren't sure if we could get it even at 11-month.  Our backup plans were GV Ocean View or perhaps two 2-bedroom standard or island view.  Now we have experienced GV, we like the extra common space (especially the large dining and living room).  We are now spoiled! 

Of course this is all personal choice.  However, seeing standard rooms everywhere tends to go very fast at 11-month, it seems like there will always be people wanting more days when compared to better views.


----------



## Bookworm62

Planning my visit for Dec 2016. Great info!


----------



## BWVPam

So Excited, I booked our stay for next May yesterday in a two bedroom ocean view room.  I have been looking trying to figure out best location to request, but if anyone here has a best suggestion, I would greatly appreciated it.  I have been wanting to go to Hawaii for years and it is not finally happening.  My daughter will be graduating from college and we will be leaving directly from graduation the day after.  WooHoo.


----------



## DenLo

You might look at the photos links on the first page for an Ocean view 2BR and decide that way.  If you want a head on view of the ocean the only rooms like that are in the Ewa building, high floors.  All of the other ocean views are an angled ocean view.  But I would ask to face the Waikolohe Valley, so you can see not only the ocean but the lazy river or pool as well.


----------



## WDW_Diane

Re: Island View Studio 1479

We stayed at this neighbor resort on our family vacation a few years back (Ko Olina Beach Villas) and we had a huge, first class, amazing space for a good price.

But in June, DH and I will be at Aulani for 3 nights in an Island/Garden view Studio that we are getting with rented points following our time on Kauai.  Thanks for the info about different studios in this category that I have read on this forum.  Not sure how to go about doing a location request since we are renting points through David's.  Any ideas?





[/QUOTE]


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We are booked feb 11-20 in a poolside garden view studio - originally we started in a standard view for 1'night, ocean view for 2 nights then the rest of the time in the poolside garden view but our wait list came through so we are in the same room the whole time.  Are there any 'bad' area's with this category?  We don't usually do room requests but wondering if we need to here.  First time to Hawaii and huge celebrations happening for us between milestone birthdays and me beating cancer!!!  So looking to make this the perfect trip!!

Going to be squishy with 4 of us (myself, Dh, 21yo and 16yo boys) but a 1 bedroom wasn't available and I figured better to go and be squishy for 10 days then not go at all!!!


----------



## wdrl

WDW_Diane said:


> But in June, DH and I will be at Aulani for 3 nights in an Island/Garden view Studio that we are getting with rented points following our time on Kauai.  Thanks for the info about different studios in this category that I have read on this forum.  Not sure how to go about doing a location request since we are renting points through David's.  Any ideas?


The member from whom you are renting points will have to make the room request for you.  I suggest you contact David's and ask them to forward your room request to the member.

Room requests seem to work best when they are somewhat broad and not room-specific.  If you wanted to get a studio like 1479, I would request "High Floor, Ewa Building, Facing Ocean."  If seeing the ocean was my first priority, I might request "Facing Ocean, High Floor, Ewa Building."

Good luck on getting what you what!


----------



## wdrl

BitsnBearsMom said:


> We are booked feb 11-20 in a poolside garden view studio - originally we started in a standard view for 1'night, ocean view for 2 nights then the rest of the time in the poolside garden view but our wait list came through so we are in the same room the whole time.  Are there any 'bad' area's with this category?  We don't usually do room requests but wondering if we need to here.  First time to Hawaii and huge celebrations happening for us between milestone birthdays and me beating cancer!!!  So looking to make this the perfect trip!!
> 
> Going to be squishy with 4 of us (myself, Dh, 21yo and 16yo boys) but a 1 bedroom wasn't available and I figured better to go and be squishy for 10 days then not go at all!!!


Some of the Pool View studios (#172, #178, #184)  on the first floor of the Ewa Building Phase 3 don't have much of a pool view.  Landscaping and a short retaining wall block some of the view.  See this post for an example.  The Pool View villas go as high as the fifth floor, so I would probably request "high floor" if I had a Pool View villa.

Have fun at Aulani!


----------



## sgrap

First time Aulani guests, just booked a 2-bedroom lock-off Ocean View in early June.  Should we put in any specific room requests?  I am looking at the wonderful charts on the first post  .  .  . and not making a lot of sense out of them as I don't know the buildings etc.  Any help would be appreciated, thank you!  We are celebrating my 50th birthday and my son's college graduation on this trip, so we are wanting to make it extra special.


----------



## jtkboston

sgrap said:


> First time Aulani guests, just booked a 2-bedroom lock-off Ocean View in early June.  Should we put in any specific room requests?  I am looking at the wonderful charts on the first post  .  .  . and not making a lot of sense out of them as I don't know the buildings etc.  Any help would be appreciated, thank you!  We are celebrating my 50th birthday and my son's college graduation on this trip, so we are wanting to make it extra special.


Try this map I put together, it may help:


jtkboston said:


> Here's an attempt at annotating the room locations on the building, based on the charts in post #1 and various unit photos. If there are errors, let me know. Glad to contribute to top of thread if desired (contact me for higher resolution image).


----------



## ngl

There is SO much information on this string - thanks so much - but I guess I still need guidance 

Will be at Aulani during Spring Break this year. Have reserved a dedicated ocean-view 2 bedroom unit. Is one of the buildings more convenient to get to the pool, beach, activities, than others? We would like a higher floor but not sure which bldg to request or which side - would want the best ocean view (understanding the Grand Villas really get THE best views). ANY help and guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## wdrl

ngl said:


> There is SO much information on this string - thanks so much - but I guess I still need guidance
> 
> Will be at Aulani during Spring Break this year. Have reserved a dedicated ocean-view 2 bedroom unit. Is one of the buildings more convenient to get to the pool, beach, activities, than others? We would like a higher floor but not sure which bldg to request or which side - would want the best ocean view (understanding the Grand Villas really get THE best views). ANY help and guidance would be appreciated!


In my opinion, Aulani is fairly compact so its easy to get from any part of the resort to the pool, lagoon, and other common areas.  Given the location of the elevators, the foot traffic is funneled toward the center of the Waianea and Ewa Buildings, so it really doesn't matter where your villa is in terms of ease of access to the other resort amenities.

"Best" ocean view is so relative that its hard to say one location is better than another.  Villas in the Ewa Building Phase 1 and Ewa Building Phase 3 get the afternoon sun and offer (at least partial) views of the sunset over the Pacific.  The Waianae Building villas facing the main pool and lazy river (aka the Waikolohe Valley) offer morning sun and afternoon shade.


----------



## twodogs

I've read about 30 pages of this thread and didn't see this, so,forgive me if it has been asked...if I've booked a 2 bedroom with a cash reservation, will it be a dedicated 2 bedroom or could it be a lock off?  I've booked cash 2 bedrooms at BLT and AKL Kidani and both were dedicated. Didn't know if that was by chance or design?


----------



## wdrl

twodogs said:


> I've read about 30 pages of this thread and didn't see this, so,forgive me if it has been asked...if I've booked a 2 bedroom with a cash reservation, will it be a dedicated 2 bedroom or could it be a lock off?  I've booked cash 2 bedrooms at BLT and AKL Kidani and both were dedicated. Didn't know if that was by chance or design?


I don't have a definitive answer for you, but I think you will end up with a dedicated two-bedroom.


----------



## twodogs

Thank you wdrl for this great thread and for your answer above.  I am totally fine with a dedicated 2 bedroom.  I have reserved an Island View 2 bedroom.  From my reading on this thread and clicking through the links on the first pages with the view, I think I will request "high floor".  I thought about requesting those peak-a-boo ocean view Island views in the long part of the Ewa building (odd numbered rooms, I think??), but didn't know if that would be too many requests and cause them to throw up their hands.  I am really just hoping for  "not parking lot"!!  If any one has any other advice for room requests in this category, feel free to jump in.  We have kids ages 8 and 10, so don't need to be close to the bridge area since they are too tall for it.  Will have a rental car and plan to do off site things about every other day (and relax and enjoy Aulani on the in between days!).  It is our first visit and we are super excited!!


----------



## WDW_Diane

BitsnBearsMom said:


> We are booked feb 11-20 in a poolside garden view studio - originally we started in a standard view for 1'night, ocean view for 2 nights then the rest of the time in the poolside garden view but our wait list came through so we are in the same room the whole time.  Are there any 'bad' area's with this category?  We don't usually do room requests but wondering if we need to here.  First time to Hawaii and huge celebrations happening for us between milestone birthdays and me beating cancer!!!  So looking to make this the perfect trip!!
> 
> Going to be squishy with 4 of us (myself, Dh, 21yo and 16yo boys) but a 1 bedroom wasn't available and I figured better to go and be squishy for 10 days then not go at all!!!


You may have already heard this idea, but with two boys that old in a studio, I would take a provision that allows one them to sleep on an inflatable mattress or something.  My 20 year old DD slept on the sofa bed by herself; I can't imagine two boys that age both sleeping on it. The DVC studios are small; at least they have been at WDW.  Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We ended up with a studio for 4 of us - tried for a 1bdrm at the 7 month mark with no luck but figure we will be happy we are even going.  My Q is do they sell air mattresses at the target or somewhere close to aulani?  My boys are 16 and 21 and we usually take an air mattress with us but with suitcase limitations we are considering just buying one there.


----------



## wdrl

BitsnBearsMom said:


> My Q is do they sell air mattresses at the target or somewhere close to aulani?  My boys are 16 and 21 and we usually take an air mattress with us but with suitcase limitations we are considering just buying one there.


I know that Target.com sells air mattresses, so if nothing else you could order from the website and pick it up at the Kapolei store.  I wonder if you might even be able to order it and have it shipped directly to Aulani?

When are you going to Aulani, @BitsnBearsMom?  We will be checking into Aulani on February 1 and will definitely be going by Target to pick up some groceries.  If I remember (and that is a pretty big 'if' considering my memory skills), I'll look and see if the Kapolei Target carries air mattresses.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

wdrl said:


> I know that Target.com sells air mattresses, so if nothing else you could order from the website and pick it up at the Kapolei store.  I wonder if you might even be able to order it and have it shipped directly to Aulani?
> 
> When are you going to Aulani, @BitsnBearsMom?  We will be checking into Aulani on February 1 and will definitely be going by Target to pick up some groceries.  If I remember (and that is a pretty big 'if' considering my memory skills), I'll look and see if the Kapolei Target carries air mattresses.



We will be there feb 11-20.  First time to Hawaii and a huge celebration trip for us.  Dh's 50th, youngest ds' 16th and my 'I kicked cancer's butt' trip.  I'll be the one with the almost bald head . I have fluff growing finally after a very long year!!


----------



## WDW_Diane

wdrl said:


> The member from whom you are renting points will have to make the room request for you.  I suggest you contact David's and ask them to forward your room request to the member.
> 
> Room requests seem to work best when they are somewhat broad and not room-specific.  If you wanted to get a studio like 1479, I would request "High Floor, Ewa Building, Facing Ocean."  If seeing the ocean was my first priority, I might request "Facing Ocean, High Floor, Ewa Building."
> 
> Good luck on getting what you what!


Thank you, good advice, will do!


----------



## WDW_Diane

BitsnBearsMom said:


> We ended up with a studio for 4 of us - tried for a 1bdrm at the 7 month mark with no luck but figure we will be happy we are even going.  My Q is do they sell air mattresses at the target or somewhere close to aulani?  My boys are 16 and 21 and we usually take an air mattress with us but with suitcase limitations we are considering just buying one there.


You can look on the Target website, type in the zip code for the Kapolei store, and see if they stock air mattresses or whatever you need.


----------



## WDW_Diane

wdrl said:


> The member from whom you are renting points will have to make the room request for you.  I suggest you contact David's and ask them to forward your room request to the member.
> 
> Room requests seem to work best when they are somewhat broad and not room-specific.  If you wanted to get a studio like 1479, I would request "High Floor, Ewa Building, Facing Ocean."  If seeing the ocean was my first priority, I might request "Facing Ocean, High Floor, Ewa Building."
> 
> Good luck on getting what you what!


Oh, one more thing.  How far in advance should I make this request through David's?


----------



## wdrl

WDW_Diane said:


> Oh, one more thing.  How far in advance should I make this request through David's?


You can contact David's now.


----------



## Dugette

Back from our second stay at Aulani. Both times, we have had a Standard View Studio. Last visit was 765, which we loved. This time, we coincidentally ended up exactly two floors below, in 565. Turns out we were also very happy with this. Same convenient location and actually had more of an island view than I thought two floors below would have. A few pictures:





Looking down at the convention center:




Looking straight down - the water feature provided nice soothing sounds while on the balcony:




I see island views over the convention center:












We were there with several sets of relatives, so I got pictures of Island View Studio 566 as well and I will put them in the next post. My MIL & FIL stayed there and were very happy with it. They were across the hall and one door down from us, with a view of the Halawai Lawn and a peek at the ocean.

My SIL & BIL were in Standard View Studio 555. They were in the other half of the "V" from us, with a very similar view (we could see each other from our balconies). I didn't go over there or get pictures, but they said the room was nice, nothing super special.

My BIL's extended family had 2-Bedroom Island View #560, again across the hall and a couple doors down from us. I never got over there to see it, but they loved it and were very happy. I think their view was very similar to 566, which I will post next. I know they had a long balcony extending the length of the unit and were very excited to have that (they rented through David's and were very pleased with everything, by the way).


----------



## Dugette

Here is the unit my in-laws stayed in, Island View Studio #566.

A glimpse of the ocean from the balcony:




Nice view of the Halawai Lawn:



They actually watched the Starlit Hui from their balcony. The view of the stage was largely obstructed by a palm tree, but they still enjoyed the music and what they could see of it.

Views to each side:








Seemed like a nice unit and good location. Always a treat to catch a glimpse of the ocean without paying for an Ocean View (or even Pool View) category room.


----------



## wdrl

Thanks, *Dugette*, for your latest contributions to this thread! It had been almost four months since someone contributed view photos to the thread, so it was extra nice to get two villas at the same time!


----------



## EWL

Just back from our first trip to Aulani-- and a special thanks to @jliehr and this thread for the AWESOME advice on requesting a unit ending in -73 or -79-- it turned our island/garden view studio into a partial ocean view (but without the extra points!!) that was just spectacular, plus we overlooked the lawn where the Starlit Hui and movie nights took place!  We were in 1573 in the 'Ewa tower-- photos of the view are below.  One thing that was a surprise was how close the resort area is to an industrial park, including our unexpected views below of Chevron Hawaii, but it isn't visible from within the resort and so really didn't detract.  Other surprises (to us) included how close the neighboring Four Seasons (undergoing construction) was, how small the lagoon was (compared say to beaches on Castaway Cay), and how compact the pool area was (i.e., very crowded over MLK weekend and hard to find chairs).  It is however a spectacular resort and with the blizzard about to bury the mid-Atlantic, we are wishing we were still there!


Ocean view-- awesome, with the Halawai lawn easily seen below.


Far left from the balcony.


Straight out from the balcony-- odd to see a tanker and industrial site.


Beautiful.... take us back!


----------



## DenLo

We leave for Hawaii in five days and will arrive at Aulani on February 1st.  Hopefully we'll get a new room to post here then.  

Denise (denlo) & Wil (wdrl)


----------



## wdrl

Thanks to you, too, *EWL*, for sharing your photos on this thread.

Much of the extreme southwest corner of Oahu is industrialized with a large refinery that can be easily seen from the upper floors of Aulani.  The Naval Air Station at Barbers Point is now closed, but I think the U.S. Coast Guard still has an air station in the area.


----------



## carissa1970

Before I make this request, can someone who knows take a look at it and provide feedback?  We will be in a 1 bdrm island view.  It looks like I should request Ewa building, short wing, ending in 62 or 68.  I think this should be relatively low, and facing the lawn with the Starlit Hui.  Is that correct?


----------



## wdrl

carissa1970 said:


> Before I make this request, can someone who knows take a look at it and provide feedback?  We will be in a 1 bdrm island view.  It looks like I should request Ewa building, short wing, ending in 62 or 68.  I think this should be relatively low, and facing the lawn with the Starlit Hui.  Is that correct?


I assume the reason you want a low floor is because you hope to see the Starlit Hui from your balcony?  If so, keep in mind that the foliage may block your view if you are too low.  You will definitely be able to hear the performance from the villas you are requesting, but there is no guarantee that you'll be able to see the entire stage due to the trees.  Nevertheless, I hope it works out the way you want!


----------



## Mamapapa

BitsnBearsMom said:


> My Q is do they sell air mattresses at the target or somewhere close to aulani?  My boys are 16 and 21 and we usually take an air mattress with us but with suitcase limitations we are considering just buying one there.


Google "Coleman® EasyStay Lite Air Bed". We own two of these. They don't take up much space in luggage (quarter of the size of a sleeping bag rolled up) and don't take up much floor space either. They are about the length and width of a standard adult sleeping bag. We've used ours at Disney multiple times. Might work perfect for what you need!


----------



## Regan117

I'm not a DVC member, but we have an ocean view 3-bedroom grand villa in Waianae (room 501), a pool view 2-bedroom (room 502) and an island view 2-bedroom villa (room 503) blocked off for our vow renewal in April! I'd be happy to share photos of the views from these when I return. The photos here were really helpful when trying to decide where to block our group rooms! Thank you.


----------



## wdrl

Yesterday, we flew to Hawaii and, as luck would have it, I was able to take this photo as our plane flew over Aulani.

The Aulani Resort is in the center and the white Four Seasons Resort is to the left of Aulani. The Marriott Ko Olina Resort is at the bottom of the photo. The vacant parcel of land between Aulani and the Marriott Resort is where the Atlantis Resort is suppose to be built.

It looks like the Atlantis parcel of land could have access to two lagoons. 

This photo also shows how much of Lagoon #1 is dedicated for Aulani's use. Lounge chairs are set up on the beach right in front of the Aulani resort. Since the Four Seasons Resort is being renovated, there are no beach chairs in front of it.

We are in Kona on the Big Island right now and will be checking into Aulani on February 1.  I promise my next photos of Aulani will be more down to earth.


----------



## dismedvc

@wdrl you are the best.
Never had any desire to use our DVC points for Aulani (we always go to Maui) However, your fantastic aerial picture
(which I downloaded and saved, I assume it is not copyrighted) might change our mind.
What is the name of the golf course in your picture?


----------



## wdrl

dismedvc said:


> @wdrl you are the best.
> Never had any desire to use our DVC points for Aulani (we always go to Maui) However, your fantastic aerial picture
> (which I downloaded and saved, I assume it is not copyrighted) might change our mind.
> What is the name of the golf course in your picture?


I'm glad you liked the photo.  

The golf course next to Aulani is the Ko Olina Golf Club.  DVC members qualify for some discounts at the Ko Olina Golf Club, including $25 off standard rates before 1:00 PM and kids can play free after 3:00 PM.


----------



## dismedvc

Regan117 said:


> I'm not a DVC member, but we have an ocean view 3-bedroom grand villa in Waianae (room 501), a pool view 2-bedroom (room 502) and an island view 2-bedroom villa (room 503) blocked off for our vow renewal in April! I'd be happy to share photos of the views from these when I return. The photos here were really helpful when trying to decide where to block our group rooms! Thank you.


There is a saying in golf: When you think you are good, you tell everyone else how good you are, but when you really are good, everyone else will tell you how good you are.


----------



## Regan117

dismedvc said:


> There is a saying in golf: When you think you are good, you tell everyone else how good you are, but when you really are good, everyone else will tell you how good you are.



Thanks for the indirect insult, but since I didn't see any room views for 502 or 503, I felt my offer was genuine. Is it really so unusual to have three large rooms blocked off for a wedding or vow renewal?


----------



## dismedvc

Regan117 said:


> Thanks for the indirect insult, but since I didn't see any room views for 502 or 503, I felt my offer was genuine. Is it really so unusual to have three large rooms blocked off for a wedding or vow renewal?


Sorry. It was late, and my reply was rather snarky. I misunderstood your intent. I thought you were bragging, when you were just tying to help.
Just curious, how do you already know your room numbers?
Typically with DVC you book a room category, but are not guaranteed a specific room.
At least that is the way it works with points reservations. However, if you are booking a cash reservation, maybe the rules are different.


----------



## Regan117

dismedvc said:


> Sorry. It was late, and my reply was rather snarky. I misunderstood your intent. I thought you were bragging, when you were just tying to help.
> Just curious, how do you already know your room numbers?
> Typically with DVC you book a room category, but are not guaranteed a specific room.
> At least that is the way it works with points reservations. However, if you are booking a cash reservation, maybe the rules are different.



They are cash reservations, but because I have a group block I was able to block specific rooms with my wedding coordinator.


----------



## WDW_Diane

[/QUOTE]


----------



## WDW_Diane

Great photo!  All of the beaches in Hawaii are public, so everyone has access to all of the lagoons, including day visitors.  

On our last trip to Ko Olina, we stayed in the resort at the bottom of the picture on the other side of Aulani across from the brown grass field.  Our ocean view lanai faced the field and Aulani, we could hear the Starlit Hui sitting out there.  It is actually called Ko Olina Beach Villas, not the Marriott.  The Ko Olina Marriott is next door to the Ko Olina Beach Villas but not in the photo.  If you are ever unable to swing the cost of Aulani, I would HIGHLY recommend renting at Ko Olina Beach Villas on VRBO.  We got a huge glamorous 2 bedroom villa for much, much, much less than Aulani.  But of course, we didn't have Aulani, only visited and ate there a couple of times.  

Anyway, we had far fewer people in "our" lagoon than were at the lagoon closest to the Disney and JW Marriott resort, which was open at that time.  When we stay at Aulani for our next trip in June, if we feel that the lagoon there in front is too crowded, we will take the short walk over to the next lagoon.


----------



## WDW_Diane

WDW_Diane said:


> Awesome photo!!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## wdrl

BitsnBearsMom said:


> We ended up with a studio for 4 of us - tried for a 1bdrm at the 7 month mark with no luck but figure we will be happy we are even going.  My Q is do they sell air mattresses at the target or somewhere close to aulani?  My boys are 16 and 21 and we usually take an air mattress with us but with suitcase limitations we are considering just buying one there.


Yes, the Target in Kapolei, which is less than 10 minutes from Aulani, has a wide selection of air mattresses.  The twin air mattresses range in price from $17.50 to about $75.  There are also queen size air mattresses available, but I doubt there is enough room in the villas for a queen.

We just arrived here at Aulani around noon today and we just watched our first sunset from our balcony.


----------



## wdrl

Oh, another thing to mention about Target.  All of Hawaii is doing away with plastic bags.  We did some grocery shopping at Target today and found it doesn't use plastic bags any more.  You have to bring your own bags or buy Target's reusable bags.  They are nice bags, but cost $0.99 a bag.

At Waikoloa on the Big Island all the stores were using paper bags, but I didn't think anything of it.

So, if you are coming to Hawaii and plan on doing some grocery shopping, bring some reusable bags with you.


----------



## automaticsoap

wdrl said:


> Oh, another thing to mention about Target.  All of Hawaii is doing away with plastic bags.  We did some grocery shopping at Target today and found it doesn't use plastic bags any more.  You have to bring your own bags or buy Target's reusable bags.  They are nice bags, but cost $0.99 a bag.
> 
> At Waikoloa on the Big Island all the stores were using paper bags, but I didn't think anything of it.
> 
> So, if you are coming to Hawaii and plan on doing some grocery shopping, bring some reusable bags with you.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BobNed

Here are several pics from 1550, a dedicated 2BR ocean view in the Ewa Tower.  It was exactly what I requested.

Looking to the right:


Straight out and a little to the right:


Straight across looking at the Waianae Tower:


Looking left toward the lagoon:


Looking down at the Waikolohe Valley:


More of the Waikolohe Valley:


Looking left toward the ocean:


----------



## wanderlust7

Great pictures!  That's exactly the location we had, but we were 3 floors down.  Your pictures really brings me back.


----------



## wdrl

BobNed said:


> Here are several pics from 1550, a dedicated 2BR ocean view in the Ewa Tower.  It was exactly what I requested.


Thanks again, *BobNed*, for your contributions to the thread!

Are you still at Aulani?  We are here until Tuesday and are down the hall from you.


----------



## BobNed

wdrl said:


> Thanks again, *BobNed*, for your contributions to the thread!
> 
> Are you still at Aulani?  We are here until Tuesday and are down the hall from you.


Darn Wil.  We were there from Jan. 27 to Feb. 03.  I didn't know you were there too.  I wish I had known.  Maybe next time...


----------



## wdrl

BobNed said:


> Darn Wil.  We were there from Jan. 27 to Feb. 03.  I didn't know you were there too.  I wish I had known.  Maybe next time...


Darn!  We arrived at Aulani on February 1, so we probably walked right past each other several times!


----------



## wdrl

1578:  Ocean View Studio

This is our third trip to Aulani. When we booked our stay, we contacted Member Services and requested a high floor with a villa number ending in **72, **78, or **84. We got exactly what we wanted: 1578, a studio that overlooks Aulani's Waikolohe Valley.

The villa is on the Ewa side of the resort. We have shade in the morning and sun in the afternoon, and we get to see the sunset. Villas on this part of the Ewa wing (villas **70 to **87) all have angled balconies. From prior visit, we have discovered that the studio layouts are slightly different between those with angled balconies and those with the non-angled balconies: The angled balcony studios get two nightstands by the bed, while the non-angled balconies have only one nightstand.

Here are some photos of our view from our balcony:

Looking to the left. The white building is the Four Seasons Resort, which is currently being renovated and is suppose to reopen in April. You can see Aulani's main pool in this photo






Looking to the right, down toward the lobby. The lobby is on the third floor and the Makahiki Restaurant is on the first floor. You can also see parts of the lazy river.






Looking straight down from our balcony you can see the water slides. One of the water slides empties directly into the lazy river, so you can slide down Aulani's Volcano slide and then continue your journey on the lazy river.











Here is a view of the Ewa wing from the main pool. Our villa is two floors below and directly centered under the peak on left.






Our trip has reaffirmed my belief that Aulani is the best of all the DVC resorts.


----------



## Airb330

Staying this upcoming September and cannot decide on a pool view vs. oceanview studio. We usually travel in October, but from what I can see September is a slow time for tourism on the islands too. 

I'd be fine with a floor 4-5 pool view or a floor 6 upwards ocean view as long as it looks toward the valley. I don't care for some of those 'ocean views' that look out towards the Marriott. The points difference is very minimal, 92 vs 100 points. We had to do a one bedroom last time and the standard view (759 which we added photos here) was fine for that trip with family, but for a couples trip we'd prefer a nice view of the pool as it is quite spectacular at night. It seems it is possible to request certain things that could help like "high floor' if pool view, or "ending in **72, **78, or **84" if oceanview. It seems there are more oceanview rooms with a 'pool view' so that is likely to be accommodated. 

Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## DenLo

We had an ocean view 1578 see wdrl's post above for our view.  He asked for a high floor with three sets of numbers xx72, xx78, xx84 (all studios) and we were assigned 1578.  We were told the resort was only 65% full during the week (90% on weekends), per the front desk it was easy for the Room Assigner to give us our requests with so few guests.  In the past we have had a pool/garden view on the third floor (of Menehue Bridge only), and an Ocean view in the Ewa building (phase 1) on the 11th floor which has the full sized balcony and faces the ocean head on.  For both of those views we specifically asked for a view of the Waikolohe Valley pool area.  But for our January 2016 trip we dropped that request and specifically said high floor with certain room numbers.  DH wanted a studio that had two night stands in our studio, only the rooms with angled balconies have them plus view the Waikolohe Valley pool area.

Just remember that the pool/garden rooms start on the first floor.  So you might only see foliage, or even a wall if facing the lazy river down low.  

Sitting on our balcony listening to the live music being played at 'Olelo Room or on the terrace in front of A'ma A'ma enjoying cheese and crackers with a glass of wine or an alcoholic beverage really was perfect for us.

Just to get you enthused here were our night views of Waikokolhe Valley.


----------



## sgrap

We have our first trip to Aulani coming up in June and have a 2-bedroom lock-off with an ocean view.  I have not made any room requests yet.  I have tried reading through this thread, but all the different buildings confuse me!  So  much easier at our home VGC where there are only 50 rooms.    So if anyone could lead me in the right direction or give me some specific suggestions, that would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## wanderlust7

sgrap said:


> We have our first trip to Aulani coming up in June and have a 2-bedroom lock-off with an ocean view.  I have not made any room requests yet.  I have tried reading through this thread, but all the different buildings confuse me!  So  much easier at our home VGC where there are only 50 rooms.    So if anyone could lead me in the right direction or give me some specific suggestions, that would be wonderful! Thank you!



There are only 2 towers at Aulani.    Ewa tower is to your left if you're facing the lagoon, Waianae is to your right.  I think the most important request is higher floor.  You don't want to be just above the tree line.  

I prefer facing Waikolohe Valley (the center of the resort with the pools, lazy river, etc), I think most other people do as well for the ocean view category.  If you're not facing Waikolohe Valley, then you probably have views of the hotels next door (Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club next to the Ewa tower, the new Four Seasons next to the Waianae tower).  The parking structure is next to the Waianae tower, so you might see part of that too.

There are also different balcony types - one long connected one or 3 separate angled ones.  If you have a preference, then you'll probably need to get more specific with ending unit numbers.


----------



## Regan117

You guys are killing me! My husband and I have the 3 bedroom grand villa, 2 of the 2-bedroom villas and a studio villa (renewing our vows with our whole family), but one of the 2-bedroom ones my sisters are in is a pool view. So I had to sacrifice a bit to have us close together, and instead requested 501. Dying with all these 15th floor views and thinking of being selfish and changing it!


----------



## NancyDVC

I love these pictures BobNed and DenLo. They make me want to be there right now! Okay we are planning for October this year. We need a one bedroom accessible villa. (My DBF and co-owner has had both hips and one knee replaced.) We want an ocean view. Does anyone know where the accessible villas are located?


----------



## wanderlust7

NancyDVC said:


> I love these pictures BobNed and DenLo. They make me want to be there right now! Okay we are planning for October this year. We need a one bedroom accessible villa. (My DBF and co-owner has had both hips and one knee replaced.) We want an ocean view. Does anyone know where the accessible villas are located?



There's a list of accessible villas towards the end of post #1.  The amount of information in that first post is really amazing.


----------



## starstruck93

WOW! Room 1204 is beautiful! We'll be staying here for the first time this Sept. Is this view considered overlooking the Waikolohe Valley?? We have a studio villa ocean view booked. Thanks so much everyone for all of the great pics! April


----------



## wdrl

starstruck93 said:


> WOW! Room 1204 is beautiful! We'll be staying here for the first time this Sept. Is this view considered overlooking the Waikolohe Valley?? We have a studio villa ocean view booked. Thanks so much everyone for all of the great pics! April


Yes, villa #1204 overlooks the Waikolohe Valley.


----------



## starstruck93

wdrl said:


> Yes, villa #1204 overlooks the Waikolohe Valley.




Thanks so much for your response!! Hoping for a view like this!    April


----------



## haynmexgirl

Hi! I live on Oahu (born, raised and stuck here lol), single mom of two boys. Since the day Aulani was open still haven't been able to take my kids. Can anyone help me find information on booking here that won't cost me $249 or more a night??? Mahalo Nui Loa (Thank you very much)


----------



## haynmexgirl

Hi! I live on Oahu (born, raised and stuck here lol), single mom of two boys. Since the day Aulani was open still haven't been able to take my kids. Can anyone help me find information on booking here that won't cost me $249 or more a night??? Mahalo Nui Loa (Thank you very much)


----------



## DenLo

Aulani often has offers for locals, you might want to check out their website from time to time.  Even renting DVC points from a member it will cost anywhere was $12 to $15 per point and during the cheapest season you might be able to get a studio that sleeps four for that same price.  There is a rental thread here on the DISboards or you could use David's Rentals.  But prime vacation periods for the kids from school you will pay more  because the points are higher per night.  Good luck.


----------



## lmb80129

Can anyone tell me if villas ending in XX60 and XX61 in the Ewa building are adversely affected by the elevators and laundry room?  The map makes it look like there might be a little separation but I'm concerned about the noise.  I'm thinking about requesting these for an island view dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## wdrl

lmb80129 said:


> Can anyone tell me if villas ending in XX60 and XX61 in the Ewa building are adversely affected by the elevators and laundry room?  The map makes it look like there might be a little separation but I'm concerned about the noise.  I'm thinking about requesting these for an island view dedicated 2 bedroom.


I can say without a doubt that the laundry rooms will have no affect on the DVC villas.  The laundry rooms are on the first floor on both the Waianae side and the Ewa side of the resort and they are situated in such a way that they are not adjacent to a DVC villa.  Each laundry room is a good 50 feet or more away from the nearest DVC villa.

As for the elevators, I doubt that they make enough noise to interfere whatsoever with the villas that are near to them.

If you are thinking about requesting specific villas just to be near the elevator alcove, keep this in mind:  The hallways at Aulani are not that long.  Don't hold me to it, but the walk from an elevator to the furtherest villa on the floor at Aulani is probably less than the walk you would have at VWL or BCV, and definitely less than AKV-Kidani, AKV-Jambo, BWV, or even from the BLT skybridge south elevator to the furtherest end of BLT.


----------



## lmb80129

wdrl said:


> I can say without a doubt that the laundry rooms will have no affect on the DVC villas.  The laundry rooms are on the first floor on both the Waianae side and the Ewa side of the resort and they are situated in such a way that they are not adjacent to a DVC villa.  Each laundry room is a good 50 feet or more away from the nearest DVC villa.
> 
> As for the elevators, I doubt that they make enough noise to interfere whatsoever with the villas that are near to them.
> 
> If you are thinking about requesting specific villas just to be near the elevator alcove, keep this in mind:  The hallways at Aulani are not that long.  Don't hold me to it, but the walk from an elevator to the furtherest villa on the floor at Aulani is probably less than the walk you would have at VWL or BCV, and definitely less than AKV-Kidani, AKV-Jambo, BWV, or even from the BLT skybridge south elevator to the furtherest end of BLT.



I'm trying to balance distance to everything with a decent view.  I'm thinking of requesting "Ewa tower, highest floor possible ending in xx75, xx81 or xx60."  What do you think?  And what do you think of xx87 for island views?  Thanks for all your input on this thread!  It really helps when putting a request.


----------



## wdrl

lmb80129 said:


> I'm trying to balance distance to everything with a decent view.  I'm thinking of requesting "Ewa tower, highest floor possible ending in xx75, xx81 or xx60."  What do you think?  And what do you think of xx87 for island views?  Thanks for all your input on this thread!  It really helps when putting a request.


Your request should work fine (BTW, since xx60 is in the Ocean View category, I assume you actually meant xx61 rather than xx60).  We made a similar style request (xx72, xx78, xx84; high floor) for our last trip when we wanted an Ocean View studio facing the Waikolohe Valley.

Most xx87 villas are classified as Island View, but they should give you a very good view of the ocean.  Someone posted a view from Villa #1581 and it gives you a good idea of the view from that part of the resort.  The xx87 villas will actually be slightly better than the xx81 villas because they are slightly closer to the ocean. You can find the link to the photo for villa #1581 in the list in Post #1.

Another thing to remember:  The Aulani self parking garage is on the Waianae side of the resort.  If you plan to park a car at Aulani, then the villas on the Waianae side will save you a few steps when getting to and from your car.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

Hi  - what a great thread! I've really enjoyed looking through the view pictures.  We're headed to Aulani next month and have booked a hotel room, ocean view.  My question, has anyone booked an ocean view in the hotel portion of the resort and gotten a room that *doesn't *face the Waikohe Valley?

When we booked the room my DH told the CM that we really wanted to overlook Waikohe Valley so she said she'd put that in the notes of our reservation, which leads me to think that maybe there are hotel rooms in the ocean view category that don't face that way.  And now since I've been reading about the construction next door I'm a little concerned that if we don't face the Waikohe Valley we might be overlooking that and possibly hearing construction noise . Any words of advice?


----------



## wdrl

LittleStinkerbelle said:


> Hi  - what a great thread! I've really enjoyed looking through the view pictures.  We're headed to Aulani next month and have booked a hotel room, ocean view.  My question, has anyone booked an ocean view in the hotel portion of the resort and gotten a room that *doesn't *face the Waikohe Valley?
> 
> When we booked the room my DH told the CM that we really wanted to overlook Waikohe Valley so she said she'd put that in the notes of our reservation, which leads me to think that maybe there are hotel rooms in the ocean view category that don't face that way.  And now since I've been reading about the construction next door I'm a little concerned that if we don't face the Waikohe Valley we might be overlooking that and possibly hearing construction noise . Any words of advice?



Yes, there are Ocean View hotel rooms that do not face the Waikolohe Valley.  These are in the short wing that overlooks the Wailana adult pool.

The photo below shows the short wing of the hotel in the background and the Waianae Building Phase 2 wing (which has only DVC villas) on the right.  I believe the top floors of the hotel wing have Ocean View rooms.


----------



## LittleStinkerbelle

wdrl said:


> Yes, there are Ocean View hotel rooms that do not face the Waikolohe Valley.  These are in the short wing that overlooks the Wailana adult pool.
> 
> The photo below shows the short wing of the hotel in the background and the Waianae Building Phase 2 wing (which has only DVC villas) on the right.  I believe the top floors of the hotel wing have Ocean View rooms.



Thanks so much for your response! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that we get our request .  I'll report back and post pictures when we get home.


----------



## wdrl

My sister and her family just spent a week at Aulani in villa #1106, a one-bedroom villa located in the Waianae Building.  They had great views of the ocean, the lagoon, and Aulani's Waikolohe Valley.


----------



## Tonette Salazar

wdrl said:


> Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase opened Winter 2013.
> 
> Aulani has 459 DVC Vacation Homes and 8 Hotel Rooms.  The DVC Vacation Homes include 20 three-bedroom Grand Villas, 1 dedicated studio, and 438 two-bedroom villas, of which 246 can be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.
> 
> Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.
> 
> The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following diagram shows the location of Aulani's three phases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas
> 
> Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.
> 
> Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.
> 
> The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  *Note:*  The 8 Aulani Hotel Rooms are located in the Hotel Wing of the resort and do not appear on the charts below.  These rooms are classified as Standard View and face the parking garage.
> 
> There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.
> 
> When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another resort map that shows the location of some of the features and services around Aulani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.*
> 
> If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.
> 
> *Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
> *
> 
> _(Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
> _
> 
> *Villa 110*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 170/172*:  Pool View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 174*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 180*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 201*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 204*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 208*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 209*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 272*: Pool View Studio; *More Photos
> Villa 278:*  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 289*:  Standard View Grand Villa
> *Villa 304*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 310*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 312*:  Pool View One-Bedroom *New Photos
> Villa 313*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 356*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 363*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 377*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 385*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 406:*  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 412*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 452*: Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 453*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 456*:  Pool View Studio  *Note:  Handicapped Accessible
> Villa 457*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 458*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 461*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 482*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 501*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 504*:  Pool View Studio.  More photos here.
> *Villa 506*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 505/507*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR)
> *Villa 508*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 510*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 551*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated
> *Villa 552*:  Pool View One-Bedroom  More photos.
> *Villa 565*: Standard View Studio
> *Villa 566*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 567*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 567/569*:  Standard View Lock-off Two-Bedroom More photos.
> *Villa 570*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 574*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 576/578*:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio)
> *Villa 577/579*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off
> *Villa 586*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 651*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 657:*  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 660*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 670/672*: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff
> *Villa 671*: Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 676:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 752*: Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 758*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 759*:  Standard View One-Bedroom. *More photos added*
> *Villa 765*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 769*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 771*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 787*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 801*: Ocean View Grand Villa; *more photos* here; and *Video, too*!
> *Villa 804*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 808*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 812*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 813*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 851:*  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 857*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 870*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 876*:  Ocean View One Bedroom
> *Villa 881*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 886*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 901*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 906*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 910*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 911*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 913*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 950*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 964*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 969*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 975*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 978*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 982*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1001*:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa
> *Villa 1002*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1003*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1006*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1007*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1008*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1051*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1052*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1054*: Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1060*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (has extended balcony)
> *Villa 1070*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1074*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1077:*  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1084*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1106*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1152*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1154*:  Ocean View Studio; More Photos
> *Villa 1173*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 1174*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1180:*  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1189*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 1204*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1250*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1252*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1258*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1268*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1272*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1282*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1284*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1402*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1406*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1407*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1410*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1454*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1456/1458*: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1471*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1474*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos
> *Villa 1478:*  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1479*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 1482*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1485*: Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1510*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1512*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1550*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; *More photos*
> *Villa 1568:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom; additional photo
> *Villa 1571*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1573*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 1574*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1576*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1577:*  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1578*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1581*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1610*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; more photos of *Villa #1612
> Villa 1652/1654*:  Ocean View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1655*:  Island View Studio; *More Photos*
> *Villa 1656*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1661*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1670*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1673: * Island View Studio
> *Villa 1675*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1678*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1680*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> 
> ******
> *List of Handicapped Accessible Villas*
> 
> Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
> Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> 
> 
> 
> *Aulani Hotel Views (non-DVC villas):*
> 
> *Hotel 540*:  Pool View
> *Hotel 840*: Ocean View
> *Hotel 1030*:  Ocean View
> *Hotel 1530*:  Ocean View
> 
> *NEW:*  Click here for photos of Aulani's eight poolside cabanas
> 
> *DVC Laundry Room Locations*:  Post #261


----------



## Tonette Salazar

This site was so helpful in assisting me with requesting rooms on both our Aulani trips.  I wanted to pass along some insight as well. We are staying in a 2 BR dedicated Villa in the Ewa Building Room 987. it is considered an Island view, but we are getting 1/3 of our view including the beach & ocean. The advantage of 2 BR dedicated is they are on the ends of the building and on higher floors. The floor above us with room 1087 is considered an Ocean View. It's a great location to watch the sun rise during this time of year also. We have a view of the Starlit Hui, but some of the stage is blocked by palm trees. 



wdrl said:


> Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase opened Winter 2013.
> 
> Aulani has 459 DVC Vacation Homes and 8 Hotel Rooms.  The DVC Vacation Homes include 20 three-bedroom Grand Villas, 1 dedicated studio, and 438 two-bedroom villas, of which 246 can be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.
> 
> Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.
> 
> The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following diagram shows the location of Aulani's three phases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas
> 
> Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.
> 
> Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.
> 
> The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  *Note:*  The 8 Aulani Hotel Rooms are located in the Hotel Wing of the resort and do not appear on the charts below.  These rooms are classified as Standard View and face the parking garage.
> 
> There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.
> 
> When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another resort map that shows the location of some of the features and services around Aulani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.*
> 
> If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.
> 
> *Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
> *
> 
> _(Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
> _
> 
> *Villa 110*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 170/172*:  Pool View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 174*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 180*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 201*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 204*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 208*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 209*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 272*: Pool View Studio; *More Photos
> Villa 278:*  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 289*:  Standard View Grand Villa
> *Villa 304*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 310*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 312*:  Pool View One-Bedroom *New Photos
> Villa 313*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 356*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 363*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 377*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 385*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 406:*  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 412*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 452*: Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 453*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 456*:  Pool View Studio  *Note:  Handicapped Accessible
> Villa 457*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 458*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 461*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 482*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 501*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 504*:  Pool View Studio.  More photos here.
> *Villa 506*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 505/507*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR)
> *Villa 508*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 510*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 551*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated
> *Villa 552*:  Pool View One-Bedroom  More photos.
> *Villa 565*: Standard View Studio
> *Villa 566*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 567*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 567/569*:  Standard View Lock-off Two-Bedroom More photos.
> *Villa 570*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 574*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 576/578*:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio)
> *Villa 577/579*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off
> *Villa 586*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 651*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 657:*  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 660*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 670/672*: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff
> *Villa 671*: Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 676:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 752*: Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 758*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 759*:  Standard View One-Bedroom. *More photos added*
> *Villa 765*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 769*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 771*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 787*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 801*: Ocean View Grand Villa; *more photos* here; and *Video, too*!
> *Villa 804*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 808*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 812*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 813*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 851:*  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 857*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 870*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 876*:  Ocean View One Bedroom
> *Villa 881*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 886*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 901*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 906*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 910*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 911*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 913*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 950*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 964*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 969*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 975*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 978*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 982*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1001*:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa
> *Villa 1002*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1003*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1006*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1007*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1008*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1051*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1052*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1054*: Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1060*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (has extended balcony)
> *Villa 1070*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1074*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1077:*  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1084*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1106*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1152*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1154*:  Ocean View Studio; More Photos
> *Villa 1173*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 1174*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1180:*  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1189*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 1204*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1250*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1252*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1258*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1268*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1272*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1282*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1284*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1402*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1406*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1407*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1410*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1454*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1456/1458*: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1471*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1474*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos
> *Villa 1478:*  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1479*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 1482*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1485*: Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1510*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1512*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1550*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; *More photos*
> *Villa 1568:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom; additional photo
> *Villa 1571*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1573*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 1574*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1576*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1577:*  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1578*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1581*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1610*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; more photos of *Villa #1612
> Villa 1652/1654*:  Ocean View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1655*:  Island View Studio; *More Photos*
> *Villa 1656*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1661*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1670*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1673: * Island View Studio
> *Villa 1675*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1678*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1680*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> 
> ******
> *List of Handicapped Accessible Villas*
> 
> Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
> Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> 
> 
> 
> *Aulani Hotel Views (non-DVC villas):*
> 
> *Hotel 540*:  Pool View
> *Hotel 840*: Ocean View
> *Hotel 1030*:  Ocean View
> *Hotel 1530*:  Ocean View
> 
> *NEW:*  Click here for photos of Aulani's eight poolside cabanas
> 
> *DVC Laundry Room Locations*:  Post #261


----------



## DenLo

Tonette Salazar said:


> This site was so helpful in assisting me with requesting rooms on both our Aulani trips.  I wanted to pass along some insight as well. We are staying in a 2 BR dedicated Villa in the Ewa Building Room 987. it is considered an Island view, but we are getting 1/3 of our view including the beach & ocean. The advantage of 2 BR dedicated is they are on the ends of the building and on higher floors. The floor above us with room 1087 is considered an Ocean View. It's a great location to watch the sun rise during this time of year also. We have a view of the Starlit Hui, but some of the stage is blocked by palm trees.



It sounds like the X87 rooms are a good deal.  I am surprised that DVC did not label those that have good ocean view as ocean view.


----------



## sgrap

wanderlust7 said:


> There are only 2 towers at Aulani.    Ewa tower is to your left if you're facing the lagoon, Waianae is to your right.  I think the most important request is higher floor.  You don't want to be just above the tree line.
> 
> I prefer facing Waikolohe Valley (the center of the resort with the pools, lazy river, etc), I think most other people do as well for the ocean view category.  If you're not facing Waikolohe Valley, then you probably have views of the hotels next door (Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club next to the Ewa tower, the new Four Seasons next to the Waianae tower).  The parking structure is next to the Waianae tower, so you might see part of that too.
> 
> There are also different balcony types - one long connected one or 3 separate angled ones.  If you have a preference, then you'll probably need to get more specific with ending unit numbers.


Can we just request a higher level room, or do we need to be more specific with room numbers (if we don't mind the balcony differences)?
Thanks!


----------



## Iggipolka

I'm been trying to figure out if I should request a room or not. We have a 2 bedroom Ocean View Villa, we'd love a high floor with a lovely ocean view, but aren't thrilled about construction noise while on the balcony.  I was thinking about asking for 1662/1664 and seeing what happens.  Is that too specific? ANy other recommendations?
Love this thread!


----------



## wdrl

sgrap said:


> Can we just request a higher level room, or do we need to be more specific with room numbers (if we don't mind the balcony differences)?
> Thanks!



Yes, you can just request a high floor; you don't have to be more specific than that.



Iggipolka said:


> I'm been trying to figure out if I should request a room or not. We have a 2 bedroom Ocean View Villa, we'd love a high floor with a lovely ocean view, but aren't thrilled about construction noise while on the balcony.  I was thinking about asking for 1662/1664 and seeing what happens.  Is that too specific? ANy other recommendations?
> Love this thread!



I'm always hesitant to request one specific villa.  If that villa is occupied on your arrival date, or is out of service for repairs, then the room assigner will have to guess what your second choice might have been.  The assigner might put you in 1611/1613, which is on the other side of the resort nearest the Four Seasons, because its on the 16th floor similar to your original request.  Would you be happy with that?  Or you might end up with 662/664 on the 6th floor because the assigner thinks you really want to be in that wing of the building.  Would you be happy with that?

For my last stay at Aulani, I requested an Ocean View Studio, high floor, in the xx72, xx78, xx84 range.  We ended up with 1578 and were very happy.

Good luck!


----------



## MouseOfCards

wdrl said:


> My sister and her family just spent a week at Aulani in villa #1106, a one-bedroom villa located in the Waianae Building.  They had great views of the ocean, the lagoon, and Aulani's Waikolohe Valley.


What type of view did you reserve? Was it an ocean view? Just curious, since we reserved a pool view and got ocean.


----------



## wdrl

MouseOfCards said:


> What type of view did you reserve? Was it an ocean view? Just curious, since we reserved a pool view and got ocean.


In my sister's case, she booked an Ocean View one-bedroom, and that is what she got.


----------



## MouseOfCards

wdrl said:


> In my sister's case, she booked an Ocean View one-bedroom, and that is what she got.


Thanks.


----------



## msaseifert

I have looked at my reservation a million times....we have a 2 bedroom ocean view villa.  My plan is to request higher floor facing the valley.  My reservation does not state either 2 bedroom lockoff or dedicated....do I need to request that as well and what differences would they have?  My kids are 17 and 21....


----------



## MouseOfCards

msaseifert said:


> I have looked at my reservation a million times....we have a 2 bedroom ocean view villa.  My plan is to request higher floor facing the valley.  My reservation does not state either 2 bedroom lockoff or dedicated....do I need to request that as well and what differences would they have?  My kids are 17 and 21....


Others can correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that if it does not say "lock-off", then it is a dedicated room. A 2BR lock-off means a 1BR and a studio connected with a door that you can close (lock-off) for privacy. There are two doors that exit into the hallway of the resort as well there is a door inside the rooms that connects the two together. In the second bedroom there is a queen sized bed and a sleeper sofa. In comparison a 2 bedroom dedicated room is when there is only 1 door leading out into the hallway. As well in the second bedroom there are two beds (not a bed and sleeper sofa). BTW, when we were at Aulani, we loved the ocean view villa and the great view of the pools and ocean! Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## BobNed

MouseOfCards said:


> Others can correct me if I'm wrong, but my understanding is that if it does not say "lock-off", then it is a dedicated room. A 2BR lock-off means a 1BR and a studio connected with a door that you can close (lock-off) for privacy. There are two doors that exit into the hallway of the resort as well there is a door inside the rooms that connects the two together. In the second bedroom there is a queen sized bed and a sleeper sofa. In comparison a 2 bedroom dedicated room is when there is only 1 door leading out into the hallway. As well in the second bedroom there are two beds (not a bed and sleeper sofa). BTW, when we were at Aulani, we loved the ocean view villa and the great view of the pools and ocean! Hope you have a wonderful trip!



You are correct.  Some other differences to note:  There will be a kitchenette in the lock-off (since it is a studio).  The one-bedroom side will not have the sleeper chair, but instead will have the pull-down murphy-type bed under the TV.


----------



## roelongo

wdrl said:


> Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase opened Winter 2013.
> 
> Aulani has 459 DVC Vacation Homes and 8 Hotel Rooms.  The DVC Vacation Homes include 20 three-bedroom Grand Villas, 1 dedicated studio, and 438 two-bedroom villas, of which 246 can be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.
> 
> Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.
> 
> The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following diagram shows the location of Aulani's three phases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas
> 
> Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.
> 
> Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.
> 
> The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  *Note:*  The 8 Aulani Hotel Rooms are located in the Hotel Wing of the resort and do not appear on the charts below.  These rooms are classified as Standard View and face the parking garage.
> 
> There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.
> 
> When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another resort map that shows the location of some of the features and services around Aulani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.*
> 
> If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.
> 
> *Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
> *
> 
> _(Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
> _
> 
> *Villa 110*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 170/172*:  Pool View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 174*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 180*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 201*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 204*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 208*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 209*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 272*: Pool View Studio; *More Photos
> Villa 278:*  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 289*:  Standard View Grand Villa
> *Villa 304*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 310*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 312*:  Pool View One-Bedroom *New Photos
> Villa 313*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 356*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 363*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 377*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 385*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 406:*  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 412*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 452*: Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 453*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 456*:  Pool View Studio  *Note:  Handicapped Accessible
> Villa 457*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 458*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 461*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 482*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 501*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 504*:  Pool View Studio.  More photos here.
> *Villa 506*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 505/507*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR)
> *Villa 508*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 510*:  Pool View Studio
> *Villa 551*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated
> *Villa 552*:  Pool View One-Bedroom  More photos.
> *Villa 565*: Standard View Studio
> *Villa 566*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 567*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 567/569*:  Standard View Lock-off Two-Bedroom More photos.
> *Villa 570*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 574*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 576/578*:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio)
> *Villa 577/579*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off
> *Villa 586*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 651*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 657:*  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 660*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 670/672*: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff
> *Villa 671*: Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 676:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 752*: Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 758*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 759*:  Standard View One-Bedroom. *More photos added*
> *Villa 765*:  Standard View Studio
> *Villa 769*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 771*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 787*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 801*: Ocean View Grand Villa; *more photos* here; and *Video, too*!
> *Villa 804*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 808*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 812*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 813*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 851:*  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 857*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 870*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
> Villa 876*:  Ocean View One Bedroom
> *Villa 881*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 886*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 901*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 906*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 910*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 911*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 913*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 950*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 964*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 969*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 975*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 978*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 982*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1001*:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa
> *Villa 1002*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1003*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1006*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1007*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1008*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1051*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1052*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1054*: Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1060*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (has extended balcony)
> *Villa 1070*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1074*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1077:*  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1084*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1106*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1152*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1154*:  Ocean View Studio; More Photos
> *Villa 1173*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 1174*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1180:*  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1189*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
> *Villa 1204*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1250*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1252*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1258*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1268*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1272*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1282*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1284*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1402*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1406*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1407*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1410*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1454*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1456/1458*: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1471*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1474*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos
> *Villa 1478:*  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1479*: Island View Studio
> *Villa 1482*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1485*: Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1510*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1512*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1550*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; *More photos*
> *Villa 1568:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom; additional photo
> *Villa 1571*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1573*:  Island View Studio
> *Villa 1574*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1576*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1577:*  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1578*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1581*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1610*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; more photos of *Villa #1612
> Villa 1652/1654*:  Ocean View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1655*:  Island View Studio; *More Photos*
> *Villa 1656*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1661*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1670*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1673: * Island View Studio
> *Villa 1675*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> *Villa 1677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
> *Villa 1678*:  Ocean View Studio
> *Villa 1680*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
> 
> ******
> *List of Handicapped Accessible Villas*
> 
> Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
> Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
> Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
> 
> 
> 
> *Aulani Hotel Views (non-DVC villas):*
> 
> *Hotel 540*:  Pool View
> *Hotel 840*: Ocean View
> *Hotel 1030*:  Ocean View
> *Hotel 1530*:  Ocean View
> 
> *NEW:*  Click here for photos of Aulani's eight poolside cabanas
> 
> *DVC Laundry Room Locations*:  Post #261


Photos of 1269 island view one bed


----------



## roelongo

Room 1269 one bedroom island view


----------



## roelongo

Room 977 one bedroom island view


----------



## hopemax

hopemax said:


> Yes, there would be no problem convincing DH to get an Ocean View if we were to return.  Unfortunately, I don't know if that will happen.  We rented points when we were on Oahu for a family event with my brother-in-law's family involving our nephew.  My Mom is a WDW CM, so I keep joking we need to go with her when they have the steep discounts.  I know they come up, because her co-workers have gone.  But then we're dependent on short notice airfare.
> 
> I'd love to go back though!



Replying to my own post. A lot has changed in our lives since I originally posted, but at this moment DH and I are sitting in our Aulani ocean view studio again. This time the room is 954, so 4 floors down. I prefer the higher floor but there are a lot worse places to be (there is nothing wrong with this view, just being higher feels more glamorous.)

Pics when we get home.


----------



## MouseOfCards

wdrl said:


> Yes, you can just request a high floor; you don't have to be more specific than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always hesitant to request one specific villa.  If that villa is occupied on your arrival date, or is out of service for repairs, then the room assigner will have to guess what your second choice might have been.  The assigner might put you in 1611/1613, which is on the other side of the resort nearest the Four Seasons, because its on the 16th floor similar to your original request.  Would you be happy with that?  Or you might end up with 662/664 on the 6th floor because the assigner thinks you really want to be in that wing of the building.  Would you be happy with that?
> 
> For my last stay at Aulani, I requested an Ocean View Studio, high floor, in the xx72, xx78, xx84 range.  We ended up with 1578 and were very happy.
> 
> Good luck!


Helpful. Thanks for the inform on room requests!


----------



## rnorwo1

We are 17 days out! I have followed this thread for a year, and I still don't know what to request! We have three rooms, a 2 BR OV, a studio OV, and a studio standard. I think I've decided on Ewa, and ill definitely ask for the highest floor possible. Should I ask for one in the neighborhood of xx72-84? Ive also seen some good views ending in the 50s. Or, should I just tempt fate and just ask for a high floor and leave it at that? Last thoughts before I call them?!


----------



## jtba

Room 1671 - Island Garden View, One-Bedroom Villa:



It's the first room on your left after you exit the elevators, but was surprisingly quiet. We barely heard anyone walking by the room, let alone any elevator noise.




wdrl said:


> As for the elevators, I doubt that they make enough noise to interfere whatsoever with the villas that are near to them.


----------



## Regan117

Grand Villa 601 (Waianae Bldg) on April 27, 2016:


----------



## Regan117

Two-Bedroom Villa 603, Island Gardens View, on April 27, 2016:


----------



## Regan117

Two Bedroom Villa 608, Ocean View, on April 27, 2016:


----------



## wdrl

roelongo said:


> Room 977 one bedroom island view





jtba said:


> Room 1671 - Island Garden View, One-Bedroom Villa:
> 
> It's the first room on your left after you exit the elevators, but was surprisingly quiet. We barely heard anyone walking by the room, let alone any elevator noise.





Regan117 said:


> Villas 601, 603, and 608



Wow! Five room additions to include on the list!  Thanks *roelongo*, *jtba*, and *Regan117* for your contributions to this thread.

Sorry for not responding more timely to your additions but we've been on a transatlantic cruise the past three weeks  We just got to London yesterday and now have access to unlimited wifi so I should be able to stay current with any contributions.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your photos!


----------



## priscillabyr

rnorwo1 said:


> We are 17 days out! I have followed this thread for a year, and I still don't know what to request! We have three rooms, a 2 BR OV, a studio OV, and a studio standard. I think I've decided on Ewa, and ill definitely ask for the highest floor possible. Should I ask for one in the neighborhood of xx72-84? Ive also seen some good views ending in the 50s. Or, should I just tempt fate and just ask for a high floor and leave it at that? Last thoughts before I call them?!


I was at Aulani in April. Stayed in Ewa building ,1 bedroom villa facing pool, 976. It was beautiful. Was offered another room in another building, but asked to see map and where room was located. They told me I would have to wait until 4pm to get the location I wanted. Just changed in beautiful common room and headed to beach. Worth the wait. We had full use of facilities while waiting for room.please familiarize yourself with the map on first page. It was so helpful. Wish I was going back. Have a wonderful time


----------



## rnorwo1

priscillabyr said:


> I was at Aulani in April. Stayed in Ewa building ,1 bedroom villa facing pool, 976. It was beautiful. Was offered another room in another building, but asked to see map and where room was located. They told me I would have to wait until 4pm to get the location I wanted. Just changed in beautiful common room and headed to beach. Worth the wait. We had full use of facilities while waiting for room.please familiarize yourself with the map on first page. It was so helpful. Wish I was going back. Have a wonderful time



I've studied that dang map until my eyes crossed, haha! I feel so much anxiety because my in-laws paid for the three rooms. I tried to talk them out of the OV, but they kept going on and on about how they enjoy just sitting on the balcony and looking at the ocean. We are used to beach condos on the Gulf Coast or the Atlantic, where you are very close to the water and you have an unobstructed, 180deg view of the water, so I'm so afraid they will be disappointed if it's a peek-a-boo view or its significantly obstructed. They are paying for the trip, which is so incredible, but I've done all the planning, booking, deciding and everything for 11 people; I don't think anyone will complain out loud, but I just want everyone to be happy with everything!


----------



## priscillabyr

rnorwo1 said:


> I've studied that dang map until my eyes crossed, haha! I feel so much anxiety because my in-laws paid for the three rooms. I tried to talk them out of the OV, but they kept going on and on about how they enjoy just sitting on the balcony and looking at the ocean. We are used to beach condos on the Gulf Coast or the Atlantic, where you are very close to the water and you have an unobstructed, 180deg view of the water, so I'm so afraid they will be disappointed if it's a peek-a-boo view or its significantly obstructed. They are paying for the trip, which is so incredible, but I've done all the planning, booking, deciding and everything for 11 people; I don't think anyone will complain out loud, but I just want everyone to be happy with everything!


----------



## priscillabyr

The 1 bedroom ocean view I mentioned was beautiful. The room they wanted to give me was in the Wainnae building, but not looking toward the pool. My personal opinion is that you want an ocean view, but facing the pool area, in other words when you sit on your balcony you see the sunset, you hear the Hawaiin music from the entertainers at Oleos (sp) you can people watch. We were in the Ewa building. I splurged on ocean view because I didn't know if I would ever get back. They will be thrilled. It was paradise


----------



## PixiePop

We are renting a one bedroom island view room.  We would like a view from where they perform the Starlight Hui.  Can someone tell me what we should request?


----------



## BobNed

PixiePop said:


> We are renting a one bedroom island view room.  We would like a view from where they perform the Starlight Hui.  Can someone tell me what we should request?


You should request the Ewa Tower, facing the Halawai Lawn, odd numbered rooms ending in 71 to 87.


----------



## jtkboston

jtkboston said:


> Here's an attempt at annotating the room locations on the building, based on the charts in post #1 and various unit photos.





PixiePop said:


> We are renting a one bedroom island view room.  We would like a view from where they perform the Starlight Hui.  Can someone tell me what we should request?


See my post quoted above for a map of room numbers.  Starlit Hui is performed on the Halawai Lawn, marker #8 on the map.


----------



## msaseifert

We are getting excited and I love visiting here and getting different view perspectives!  We will be in a 2 bedroom ocean view.  My plan is to request a upper (as high up as we can get) room overlooking the valley and close to the ocean (this is where we will spend most of our time).  Is there another request you all think I should make?


----------



## rnorwo1

Here is the View from 2 BR 780. At first I was very disappointed that we were not on a higher floor as I requested, but it's still an excellent view of the ocean, island, and the lazy river/slide right below us.


----------



## wdrl

rnorwo1 said:


> Here is the View from 2 BR 780. At first I was very disappointed that we were not on a higher floor as I requested, but it's still an excellent view of the ocean, island, and the lazy river/slide right below us.


Thanks, *rnorwo1*, for adding your villa to the thread!


----------



## jheltz27

Can anyone confirm if the tubs in the Studio Villas are larger than a "normal" sized hotel tub? Not looking for jetted or anything but a larger soaking tub is always nice. Thanks!


----------



## wdrl

jheltz27 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the tubs in the Studio Villas are larger than a "normal" sized hotel tub? Not looking for jetted or anything but a larger soaking tub is always nice. Thanks!


No, the Aulani studio tubs are normal size.  We have been in three different studios, each in a different area of the resort, and they all have the same bathroom layout and tub.

Here are a couple photos showing the tubs in two of our studios.  They aren't great photos, but I think you'll agree the tubs look to be normal size tubs.


----------



## erk711

Getting ready to book our first visit even though we have owned since 2012!

What is the difference/benefit to choosing between the two bedroom villa or the two bedroom lock off?

TIA!


----------



## wdrl

erk711 said:


> Getting ready to book our first visit even though we have owned since 2012!
> 
> What is the difference/benefit to choosing between the two bedroom villa or the two bedroom lock off?
> 
> TIA!


The two-bedroom villa and the two-bedroom lock-off have many features that are similar.  But there are some differences:

The two-bedroom villa has two queen size beds in the second bedroom.  The lock-off (which is a one-bedroom with a connected studio) has one queen bed and a pull-out sofa in the second bedroom.

The lock-off has a kitchenette (microwave, mini fridge, sink) in the second bedroom.  There is no kitchenette in the second bedroom of the two-bedroom villa.

The lock-off has a pull down Murphy bed in the living room.  There is no Murphy bed in the two-bedroom villas. (Note:  This arrangement is unique to Aulani).

The two bedroom villa has only one exterior access door to the hallway via the living room area.  The lock-off has two exterior access doors, one from the living room area and one from the second bedroom.

As to which accommodation is 'better', a lot depends on your travel group.  If you have little kids, maybe its best to book a two-bedroom.  That way you don't have to worry about the kids opening the second door.  Some people prefer having two real beds in the second bedroom.  Others prefer having having the extra kitchenette.  A while back we booked a lock-off and let our nephew and his family have the "1 bedroom" portion, which included the full kitchen, laundry, and living room, while my wife and I took the "studio" portion.  This allowed us to enter and leave our portion without disturbing our relatives, and vice versa.


----------



## BobNed

Just to add one more thing to what wdrl posted above, the dedicated two bedroom has a sleeper chair in the living room (but no pull down Murphy bed as he said).


----------



## erk711

Thanks so much for the detailed explanation.  Makes sense to just think of it as two separate accommodations with an adjoining door.



wdrl said:


> The two-bedroom villa and the two-bedroom lock-off have many features that are similar.  But there are some differences:
> 
> The two-bedroom villa has two queen size beds in the second bedroom.  The lock-off (which is a one-bedroom with a connected studio) has one queen bed and a pull-out sofa in the second bedroom.
> 
> The lock-off has a kitchenette (microwave, mini fridge, sink) in the second bedroom.  There is no kitchenette in the second bedroom of the two-bedroom villa.
> 
> The lock-off has a pull down Murphy bed in the living room.  There is no Murphy bed in the two-bedroom villas. (Note:  This arrangement is unique to Aulani).
> 
> The two bedroom villa has only one exterior access door to the hallway via the living room area.  The lock-off has two exterior access doors, one from the living room area and one from the second bedroom.
> 
> As to which accommodation is 'better', a lot depends on your travel group.  If you have little kids, maybe its best to book a two-bedroom.  That way you don't have to worry about the kids opening the second door.  Some people prefer having two real beds in the second bedroom.  Others prefer having having the extra kitchenette.  A while back we booked a lock-off and let our nephew and his family have the "1 bedroom" portion, which included the full kitchen, laundry, and living room, while my wife and I took the "studio" portion.  This allowed us to enter and leave our portion without disturbing our relatives, and vice versa.


----------



## DVCjj

I haven't had a chance yet to read all 81 pages.  Never expected to *ever* go to Aulani let alone Hawaii but it now looks possible for January, 2017.  My daughter is very familiar with the islands in general but only went to Aulani once and stayed only 2 nights.  She stayed in a very expensive OV, something we will not be able to do.

My question:  What would be better in your opinion......a DVC Studio (I am a member) or a Hotel Room?  I know DVC has a pull out couch and cute kitchenette and the other has 2 queen beds and a coffee maker (I presume).
Is the DVC building in poor location?

We will only be there for 4 nights and then on to Maui.  I am very nervous about it all, to be honest.  (The long plane ride from the Midwest).

PLEASE may I have a opinion?  I thank you in advance.


----------



## sgrap

DVCjj said:


> I haven't had a chance yet to read all 81 pages.  Never expected to *ever* go to Aulani let alone Hawaii but it now looks possible for January, 2017.  My daughter is very familiar with the islands in general but only went to Aulani once and stayed only 2 nights.  She stayed in a very expensive OV, something we will not be able to do.
> 
> My question:  What would be better in your opinion......a DVC Studio (I am a member) or a Hotel Room?  I know DVC has a pull out couch and cute kitchenette and the other has 2 queen beds and a coffee maker (I presume).
> Is the DVC building in poor location?
> 
> We will only be there for 4 nights and then on to Maui.  I am very nervous about it all, to be honest.  (The long plane ride from the Midwest).
> 
> PLEASE may I have a opinion?  I thank you in advance.


I haven't been yet, but would 2 queen beds be helpful to you instead of a bed and a sofabed?  The kitchenette would be a huge benefit to me.


----------



## DVCjj

sgrap said:


> I haven't been yet, but would 2 queen beds be helpful to you instead of a bed and a sofabed?  The kitchenette would be a huge benefit to me.


Though have never been crazy about the DVC sofa beds, I have really loved the little kitchenette if for no other reason than the sink and the roomier feeling.  I am just concerned that DVC is much further away from main lobby as it is at several WDW properties.


----------



## jtkboston

DVCjj said:


> Though have never been crazy about the DVC sofa beds, I have really loved the little kitchenette if for no other reason than the sink and the roomier feeling.  I am just concerned that DVC is much further away from main lobby as it is at several WDW properties.


None of the rooms (hotel and DVC Villas) are very far from the lobby. The two wings of Aulani surround the pool valley, so it's easy to get anywhere in the resort with just a few minutes walking.


----------



## DVCjj

jtkboston said:


> None of the rooms (hotel and DVC Villas) are very far from the lobby. The two wings of Aulani surround the pool valley, so it's easy to get anywhere in the resort with just a few minutes walking.


That sounds good.  Thank you!


----------



## Eagsmommy

Villa 1075: Island view Dedicated 2-bedroom
(Still figuring out how to post pix from my iPhone. Will post pix as soon as I can). We just came back from an awesome 9 day/8 night stay at the beautiful Aulani. Requested a high floor in the Ewa building facing the Hanawai lawn and got exactly that PLUS a nice ocean view to the right of the lanai!


----------



## sgrap

We stayed in a 2-bedroom lock-off ocean view June 8-15.  Ewa tower, rooms 1458 and 1456.  I am posting pictures in http://www.disboards.com/threads/trip-report-hale-koa-6-6-to-6-8-and-aulani-6-8-to-6-15.3521757/


----------



## wdrl

sgrap said:


> We stayed in a 2-bedroom lock-off ocean view June 8-15.  Ewa tower, rooms 1458 and 1456.  I am posting pictures in http://www.disboards.com/threads/trip-report-hale-koa-6-6-to-6-8-and-aulani-6-8-to-6-15.3521757/


Thanks for sharing your photos and your trip report!  I've added links to your photos to Post #1 of this this thread.

Its debatable whether the villas with the straight balconies or the villas with the angled balconies have more space. Personally, I prefer the studios with the angled balconies because they have two nightstands by the bed.  The studios with the straight balconies have only one nightstand.  I've never stayed in the one- or two-bedroom villa so I don't know if there are any other subtle differences for those types of accommodations.


----------



## sgrap

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos and your trip report!  I've added links to your photos to Post #1 of this this thread.
> 
> Its debatable whether the villas with the straight balconies or the villas with the angled balconies have more space. Personally, I prefer the studios with the angled balconies because they have two nightstands by the bed.  The studios with the straight balconies have only one nightstand.  I've never stayed in the one- or two-bedroom villa so I don't know if there are any other subtle differences for those types of accommodations.


Interesting!  Yes, there was only the night stand on the side of the bed in our studio as well, in between the bed and the night stand. That would bug me as well!  Oh boys however didn't care . .  one was on the bed, and one on the sofa bed.  In fact, the one on the sofa bed never even pulled the bed out (weird, but whatever!  He's an adult so that's his choice, right?  ;-)  )


----------



## candeeapril

I'm hoping to get some advice here.  We are not dvc members, but we are Hoping to goto Aulani next summer.  The problem is we are a family of five so most options are very expensive.  Would it be cheaper to rent someone's dvc points? I've never rented points before either, is that difficult?  Thanks for advice


----------



## BobNed

candeeapril said:


> I'm hoping to get some advice here.  We are not dvc members, but we are Hoping to goto Aulani next summer.  The problem is we are a family of five so most options are very expensive.  Would it be cheaper to rent someone's dvc points? I've never rented points before either, is that difficult?  Thanks for advice


Yes, Aulani is an expensive resort.  The good news is that renting DVC points is easy and almost always is a less expensive option for you.  There are different size villas to accommodate your needs.  A studio will have a queen size bed and a queen size sleeper sofa.  It will sleep 4 plus one child under 3.  A one bedroom villa will have a king size bed in the bedroom and a queen size sleeper sofa and a pull-down bunk size bed which will fit a child or shorter person (probably 5' 4" or so) in the living room.  A two bedroom has the queen in the master and two queens in the second bedroom, plus the queen sleeper and a twin size sleeper chair (or a pull down bunk bed in a lock-off 2 BR) in the living room.  The one bedroom sleeps 5, the two bedroom sleeps up to 9.  

You can rent from a broker like David's DVC Rentals or you can rent from an individual owner.  Many prefer the brokers because the lend a better sense of trust.  David's site had all the information you need to help you make a decision about renting points with no obligation.  

https://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-rentals.asp


----------



## candeeapril

BobNed said:


> Yes, Aulani is an expensive resort.  The good news is that renting DVC points is easy and almost always is a less expensive option for you.  There are different size villas to accommodate your needs.  A studio will have a queen size bed and a queen size sleeper sofa.  It will sleep 4 plus one child under 3.  A one bedroom villa will have a king size bed in the bedroom and a queen size sleeper sofa and a pull-down bunk size bed which will fit a child or shorter person (probably 5' 4" or so) in the living room.  A two bedroom has the queen in the master and two queens in the second bedroom, plus the queen sleeper and a twin size sleeper chair (or a pull down bunk bed in a lock-off 2 BR) in the living room.  The one bedroom sleeps 5, the two bedroom sleeps up to 9.
> 
> You can rent from a broker like David's DVC Rentals or you can rent from an individual owner.  Many prefer the brokers because the lend a better sense of trust.  David's site had all the information you need to help you make a decision about renting points with no obligation.
> 
> https://www.dvcrequest.com/dvc-rentals.asp


Thank you so much! This is very helpful.


----------



## BCV23

wdrl, thanks again for such a great thread. So much work. Thanks as well to all who have posted.

Does anyone remember a map which lists the cabanas by number? Thanks.


----------



## wdrl

BCV23 said:


> wdrl, thanks again for such a great thread. So much work. Thanks as well to all who have posted.
> 
> Does anyone remember a map which lists the cabanas by number? Thanks.


Thanks for your comments, and an extra thanks to all those who have contributed to this thread.

I don't have a map of the Aulani cabanas, but I can tell you where they are and their numbering system.

Here is an article with photos of the cabanas:  http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resort...ulani-disney-vacation-club-villas#prettyPhoto.  Although its from November 2013, the information about location is still valid.

Cabanas #1 and #2 are located next to the Menehune water play area.  These cabanas are ideal for groups that may have little kids who spend a lot of time at the Menehune water play area.

Cabanas #3, #4, and #5 are located at the Ka Maka Landing area and they face the grotto and family pool.  Although they are very close to grotto and family pool, there are several rows of deck loungers between the cabanas and the pools.  Since the sightline from the cabanas to the pool can be obscured by other guests, it may be difficult for parents to continually watch kids playing in the grotto or family pool.  The article above has photos showing the view from these cabanas.By the way, the cabanas are numbered from left to right as you face the cabanas.

Cabanas #6, #7, and #8 are located near the adult Wailana Pool.  Since this is an adult pool limited to guests 18 years of age or older, these cabanas will not work for groups with younger members.


----------



## EagleRockTony

Whew! Read all 81 pages of this thread in 2 days, great info and thanks for all your contributions, especially wdrl!

We visited Aulani in June 2015 for 2 nights in a hotel room! Loved it and are planning for a return June 2017.  Armed with all of the info above, I am ready to book an OV Studio for 5 nights thru David's in a few weeks when the 11 month window opens for our dates. Hope to arrive early(ish) on a Sunday and check out Friday to avoid the weekend crowd. Along with our reservation we will ask the owner to request studios xx54, xx56, or xx84. I think  our priorities are 1) sunset over the water, 2) the morning chant and evening music, and 3) the valley view. Any or all would be nice but we'll take what we can get and won't really mind which floor. Will make spa and dinner reservations 60 days prior to arrival and practice up on our microwave meals.  Thanks again and Ill let you all know how things work out.


----------



## BCV23

Great explanation of the cabanas, wdrl. Thank you very much. Last trip we had a cabana for many of our days but I could not remember the number of our favorite. We also did the executive lanai one day which was lovely but not as good for our family due to accessibility. Anyway, thanks very much. I reserved one more cabana day and added our request of cabana #5 to each day. Thank you very much.

EagleRockTony, I don't know about spa reservations but I think dining reservations can be made six months out. I marked that date on my calendar. Cabanas can be reserved as soon as you have a reservation number in my experience. I made most of ours at just under 11 months. I know you didn't mention cabanas but am adding that in case anyone is wondering. Good luck with your rental. Love your priorities. Sounds like booking oceanview and requesting valley view would make your wishes come true. Happy planning.


----------



## crystal1313

We were in room 303, 2 bedroom villa island gardens view. Had a view of the adult pool.


----------



## Disneyx6

Came across this thread and am reading through it while on vacation! Such great advice! Thank you so much for all of the time you have put in! As I read is it safe to assume that the room charts and such are still the same after all these years? We are going to try and book a 2br. ocean view villa at our 7mo. window for a trip planned in April 2017. I love the rooms that overlook the pool area and are considered ocean view and have noted a few of those to try and request.


----------



## BobNed

Disneyx6 said:


> Came across this thread and am reading through it while on vacation! Such great advice! Thank you so much for all of the time you have put in! As I read is it safe to assume that the room charts and such are still the same after all these years? We are going to try and book a 2br. ocean view villa at our 7mo. window for a trip planned in April 2017. I love the rooms that overlook the pool area and are considered ocean view and have noted a few of those to try and request.


Yes, everything is the first post is still accurate (and it has only been 4 years - LOL)


----------



## Disneyx6

BobNed said:


> Yes, everything is the first post is still accurate (and it has only been 4 years - LOL)


Thank you!! I figured it was but wanted to be sure. Now just crossing fingers that we get what we want at 7mo. window!


----------



## wdrl

crystal1313 said:


> We were in room 303, 2 bedroom villa island gardens view. Had a view of the adult pool. View attachment 182735


Thanks, *crystal1313* for adding your photo to the thread!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Hi!  I am finding this thread SO USEFUL in trying to figure out what request we might put on our 2-bedroom ocean view room for January!

I know that this is not too likely since this is an older post, but on the off-chance that @dato63 might read this, I was wondering if you might be able to share your photos again that appear to have been moved?  I only found one other review of a XX60 room and would love to see more pics!



dato63 said:


> Hi.  We just got back from Hawaii.   We spent 3 days at Aulani before boarding the NCL POA.    We had a dedicated 2 bedroom w/an ocean view in the Ewa building.    Villa #1060.
> 
> Here are pics of our view.
> 
> Zoomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not zoomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a really long balcony too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although we were on the side not facing the pool, and at first I was disappointed - it turned out to be a great location.   We were close to Aunty's house, the dining options as well as near the elevator for a quick ride down to the lobby & the pool area.
> 
> Our time at Aulani & the island of Kauai were the highlights of our vacation.


----------



## helenk

Well I have my work cut out for me this weekend I will be reading these pages, I just booked a week at Aulani, I booked an ocean view studio my daughter and I will be staying there 4/2-4/9


----------



## helenk

For those of you who have done the online check in, what are the options given to select?  Or do you call MS to add your request?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

helenk said:


> For those of you who have done the online check in, what are the options given to select?  Or do you call MS to add your request?



I've always called MS to add requests.


----------



## alldiz

Ok.
If I wanted an OV room that overlooks the pool area also.(assuming I get my OV room What would be my request. Just that?
I keep hearing about EWA building what is so great about this building?
Thanks 
Kerri


----------



## sgrap

alldiz said:


> Ok.
> If I wanted an OV room that overlooks the pool area also.(assuming I get my OV room What would be my request. Just that?
> I keep hearing about EWA building what is so great about this building?
> Thanks
> Kerri


You want to ask for a OV room facing the valley--which is the area in the middle of the Aulani buildings with the pools, etc.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

alldiz said:


> Ok.
> If I wanted an OV room that overlooks the pool area also.(assuming I get my OV room What would be my request. Just that?
> I keep hearing about EWA building what is so great about this building?
> Thanks
> Kerri



Request overlooking Waikolohe valley which is the main pool area.

The Ewa building OV gives a view with more of a sunset view.  We've had OV views in both towers looking toward the pool area and personally are good with either.  I wouldn't really want an OV room that faced towards the 4 seasons which is why we requested looking towards the valley and just left it at that.


----------



## alldiz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Request overlooking Waikolohe valley which is the main pool area.
> 
> The Ewa building OV gives a view with more of a sunset view.  We've had OV views in both towers looking toward the pool area and personally are good with either.  I wouldn't really want an OV room that faced towards the 4 seasons which is why we requested looking towards the valley and just left it at that.


Thanks. Exactly I just want to see Aulani grounds and the ocean 
Kerri


----------



## alldiz

sgrap said:


> You want to ask for a OV room facing the valley--which is the area in the middle of the Aulani buildings with the pools, etc.


Thanks I will do that. Love the dis
Kerri


----------



## adamak

Just got back from a week's stay.  OV Studio (#1454) which already have photos in this thread.  And 1 bedroom Island / Garden view (#777) below.  We requested xx77 room and got a lower floor, but still can see the ocean.  The lawn is visible from balcony, and we saw a garden wedding there.  Didn't get too much noise from movie nights.

IMHO, I'd get Island view next time.  More bang for bucks.  We didn't stay in the room enough to enjoy the view.


----------



## wdrl

adamak said:


> Just got back from a week's stay.  OV Studio (#1454) which already have photos in this thread.  And 1 bedroom Island / Garden view (#777) below.  We requested xx77 room and got a lower floor, but still can see the ocean.  The lawn is visible from balcony, and we saw a garden wedding there.  Didn't get too much noise from movie nights.
> 
> IMHO, I'd get Island view next time.  More bang for bucks.  We didn't stay in the room enough to enjoy the view.


Thanks for adding your photos to this thread!  I've added villa #777 to the list in Post #1.


----------



## fairytalelover

roelongo said:


> View attachment 164561 Room 977 one bedroom island view


so with an island view room you can still see the ocean?


----------



## BobNed

fairytalelover said:


> so with an island view room you can still see the ocean?


Maybe.  But certainly should not be expected.  Here are the view categories from the Aulani Web site:





> *Ocean View*: Includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony
> *Poolside Gardens View*: Includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features or landscaping from the room or balcony
> *Island Gardens View*: Includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa or landscaping from the room or balcony
> *Standard View*: Includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot or parking garage from the room or balcony


----------



## fairytalelover

BobNed said:


> Maybe.  But certainly should not be expected.  Here are the view categories from the Aulani Web site:


is there a building, floor, room number etc...I should put a request in for to give me a better chance of getting a nice view?  I know a request doesnt guarantee anything.


----------



## DenLo

fairytalelover said:


> is there a building, floor, room number etc...I should put a request in for to give me a better chance of getting a nice view?  I know a request doesnt guarantee anything.



What type of room have you reserved?  Are you interested only Island View rooms? 

For one bedroom, Island view you might check out this post:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/au...ated-09-09-2016.2907389/page-80#post-55768247


----------



## BobNed

fairytalelover said:


> is there a building, floor, room number etc...I should put a request in for to give me a better chance of getting a nice view?  I know a request doesnt guarantee anything.


I'm not sure how to answer your question.  You are reading and posting in the definitive thread on Aulani Villas and Views.  There are *80 pages* in this thread, all of them discussing different views at Aulani.  The first post in this very informative thread lists dozens, if not hundreds of pictures of different views, including many Island Garden views.  Just take some time to review what's already here and you'll find the answer to your question.


----------



## NancyDVC

I have a correction for the HA Villas. The two bedroom villa 1108 is HA with a roll in shower not an accessible tub. we are in it right now and it is lovely. Instead of a 'trundle' bed in the living room there is a chair that turns into a single bed as well as the pull out sofa. The master bath is full accessible with plenty of room to turn a wheelchair, lots of grab bars and a fold down seat in the roll in shower.
We were supposed to be in the one bedroom ocean view with the roll in shower but got upgraded because the other room was not available at check in.
My new 'avatar' is the view from our villa.


----------



## wdrl

NancyDVC said:


> I have a correction for the HA Villas. The two bedroom villa 1108 is HA with a roll in shower not an accessible tub. we are in it right now and  lovely. Instead of a 'trundle' bed in the living room there is a chair that turns into a single bed as well as the pull out sofa. The master bath is full accessible with plenty of room to turn a wheelchair, lots of grab bars and a fold down seat in the roll in shower.
> We were supposed to be in the one bedroom ocean view with the roll in shower but got upgraded because the other room was not available at check in.
> My new 'avatar' is the view from our villa.


Thanks, *NancyDVC*, for the update on villa #1108.  I have revised the List of HA Villas in post #1 to show that the villa has a roll in shower.  

It would be great if you could post some photos of your villa.  If you prefer, you can email them to me I can post them for you.  Just send me a private message and I'll give you my email address.

Enjoy your stay at Aulani!


----------



## NancyDVC

I will send the photos after I get home. They are in my DSLR so I will have to download them after I get home.


----------



## jessicaanne86

Here are my photos from the Grand Villa at Aulani from October.

http://www.houseofsummersville.com/2016/06/a-look-at-aulanis-grand-villa-sleeps-12.html


----------



## DenLo

jessicaanne86 said:


> Here are my photos from the Grand Villa at Aulani from October.
> 
> http://www.houseofsummersville.com/2016/06/a-look-at-aulanis-grand-villa-sleeps-12.html



Any chance you could post your view photo here on the Disboards?  It will work better with for the link for an individual photo.


----------



## wdrl

jessicaanne86 said:


> Here are my photos from the Grand Villa at Aulani from October.
> 
> http://www.houseofsummersville.com/2016/06/a-look-at-aulanis-grand-villa-sleeps-12.html


Those are beautiful photos of your Grand Villa.  What was the room number?


----------



## jessicaanne86

No I don't actually know the room number and it wasn't my room anyways, I was only visiting 

My room was just a deluxe studio room and these were photos I took when I went on a DVC tour for Aulani.


----------



## CaptMeejo

Views from Villa 982, an Ocean View One-Bedroom in the Ewa long wing.  This was from our trip in December 2015.  Everything about the room was great, and the location was ideal.  We've gone every December since 2011, but 2015 was the first time staying in a villa.  Having a full kitchen saved us both money and time--we mostly used it for breakfast since we were out an about during lunch and dinner.  And the washer and dryer allows us to pack less and travel lighter.  Currently booked for an Island View One-Bedroom for our upcoming trip.  If we don't upgrade, I'm going to request a villa with a view of the Halawai Lawn although it seems they no longer do the Starlit Hui and instead do a lu'au (as of Nov 2016).


----------



## wdrl

Thanks for sharing, CaptMeejo.  Its always great seeing photos of Aulani.


----------



## DenLo

Great photos CaptMeejo!


----------



## LCC

I'm excited to contribute! No idea if my pictures will work. I took the advice here and requested a high floor ending in 73 or 79 and got studio 973. It's an island view with a nice peek of the ocean.To the left, the the right, lawn view from balcony and straight down.


----------



## wdrl

LCC said:


> I'm excited to contribute! No idea if my pictures will work. I took the advice here and requested a high floor ending in 73 or 79 and got studio 973. It's an island view with a nice peek of the ocean.To the left, the the right, lawn view from balcony and straight down.


Your pictures are working fine, *LCC*!  Thanks for contributing to this thread.  I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Island Views at Ko Olina are actually my favorite.  The green hills are really pretty and the view of the golf course is great as well.  I'm not as thrilled with oceanviews as the ocean is mostly flat and featureless.


----------



## OKW Lover

No pictures to add, but we've been fortunate enough to be in GV 901 twice and 989 once.  The Grand Villas are spectacular (as the pictures in previous posts will show) when traveling with a large group that gets along well.  We travel with our (un-related) 'Ohana and the villa gives us a nice place to congregate fro meals or just relaxing.  With 3 Bedrooms everybody gets a private space too.  

There are two doors to the GV, one of which has a long hallway.  This makes a great place to store stuff during your stay. The washer and dryer are nothing special but its handy to have for extended stays so you don't have to pack quite as much.  

The kitchen in the GV is really nice, with black granite countertops and nice appliances.  There are enough place settings to provide for a party of 12 (IIRC) including silverware, dishes, etc.  We were disappointed in the coffee cups and the coffee pot though.  The pot is just a standard coffee pot (Mr coffee type) and the cups are rather small.  On our first trip we realized we had each drunk about 8 cups of coffee in the morning!  Then we realized that the cups are pretty much equivalent to 1/2 our usual coffee mugs at home.  We also found that having one coffee pot can be an issue with a large group.  Some prefer strong coffee, some weaker, some want decaf and some like flavored coffee.  You can ask for a second coffee pot which helps somewhat.  Last year though our first stop on the way from the airport to Aulani was at Bed Bath & Beyond for a Keurig (we brought some of our own k-cups and bought more there) and big coffee mugs.  

The master bath in the GV is really spectacular and the toilet must be used to be appreciated.


----------



## BobNed

We couldn't agree more with OKW Lover about the Grand Villas and the items noted like the coffee pot, cups, and the master  bath.  I miss having access to our Owner's Locker where we keep a Keurig.  Now we have the small one which we carry on.  Got a strange look from TSA on one trip, but once he realized what it was he laughed.


----------



## glencoe

CaptMeejo said:


> Views from Villa 982, an Ocean View One-Bedroom in the Ewa long wing.  This was from our trip in December 2015.  Everything about the room was great, and the location was ideal.  We've gone every December since 2011, but 2015 was the first time staying in a villa.  Having a full kitchen saved us both money and time--we mostly used it for breakfast since we were out an about during lunch and dinner.  And the washer and dryer allows us to pack less and travel lighter.  Currently booked for an Island View One-Bedroom for our upcoming trip.  If we don't upgrade, I'm going to request a villa with a view of the Halawai Lawn although it seems they no longer do the Starlit Hui and instead do a lu'au (as of Nov 2016).



Thank you for the pics.  I am a little perplexed.  Aulani is not my home resort so at the 7 month mark I diligently tried but only was able to score an ocean view (not pool or island) for a one bedroom villa.  So I have been studying everyones room view pics and it seems most ocean view seem to have alot of the pool.  Now I don't have a problem with the pool, I am a people watcher (not in a stalking way!) but would have loved the lesser points.  Now seeing the ocean views....how are they really different from the pool view except an extra points per night?  
If I read all the charts is it just the floor level ocean starts at?  Pool seems to be under 5th floor and ocean is 6 and up if I read it correctly?  Thanks to everyone who posts all this info!!


----------



## wdrl

glencoe said:


> Thank you for the pics.  I am a little perplexed.  Aulani is not my home resort so at the 7 month mark I diligently tried but only was able to score an ocean view (not pool or island) for a one bedroom villa.  So I have been studying everyones room view pics and it seems most ocean view seem to have alot of the pool.  Now I don't have a problem with the pool, I am a people watcher (not in a stalking way!) but would have loved the lesser points.  Now seeing the ocean views....how are they really different from the pool view except an extra points per night?
> If I read all the charts is it just the floor level ocean starts at?  Pool seems to be under 5th floor and ocean is 6 and up if I read it correctly?  Thanks to everyone who posts all this info!!


You are correct about the floor differences between the Ocean View and Pool View categories.  Pool View villas are on floors 1 thru 5 and Ocean View villas are no lower than floor 6.

There are some Pool View villas - mostly on the 5th or sometimes 4th floors - that have a bit of a view of the ocean.  But the vast majority of Pool View villas offer no views or very obstructed views of the ocean.  In addition, some of the 1st floor Pool View villas have only partially obstructed views of the pool or lazy river due to vegetation and landscaping.


----------



## CaliAdventurer

glencoe said:


> Thank you for the pics.  I am a little perplexed.  Aulani is not my home resort so at the 7 month mark I diligently tried but only was able to score an ocean view (not pool or island) for a one bedroom villa.  So I have been studying everyones room view pics and it seems most ocean view seem to have alot of the pool.  Now I don't have a problem with the pool, I am a people watcher (not in a stalking way!) but would have loved the lesser points.  Now seeing the ocean views....how are they really different from the pool view except an extra points per night?
> If I read all the charts is it just the floor level ocean starts at?  Pool seems to be under 5th floor and ocean is 6 and up if I read it correctly?  Thanks to everyone who posts all this info!!


The OV will have an expansive view of the ocean as well.  Its like a twofer : )


----------



## gg.leigh

We just spent the last week at Aulani.  Great week, couldn't ask for nicer weather!  Here are photos taken from our Balcony (Room # 1450, 2BR Dedicated Oceanview).


----------



## BobNed

gg.leigh said:


> We just spent the last week at Aulani.  Great week, couldn't ask for nicer weather!  Here are photos taken from our Balcony (Room # 1450, 2BR Dedicated Oceanview).



Great pics, thanks!


----------



## wdrl

gg.leigh said:


> We just spent the last week at Aulani.  Great week, couldn't ask for nicer weather!  Here are photos taken from our Balcony (Room # 1450, 2BR Dedicated Oceanview).


Thanks, gg.leigh, for sharing your great photos!  Your photos are making me homesick for Aulani!

I've added your villa to the list in Post #1.


----------



## DenLo

Beautiful shots, we have stayed in that area of the Ewa building before and nearby another time.  It really brings back memories.  Thanks for adding the extra view photos.


----------



## branmuffin

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but WHAT ARE THE CHANCES of getting anything under a 2BR at 7 months out for December (16/17-20)? We have the points right now for a Studio or a 1BR at the most, but I am afraid everything in those categories (or even hotel room) will be gone. What are my options? In the rent/trade thread, there are not a lot of Aulani offerings. Our home resort is the Poly. TIA!


----------



## wdrl

branmuffin said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but WHAT ARE THE CHANCES of getting anything under a 2BR at 7 months out for December (16/17-20)? We have the points right now for a Studio or a 1BR at the most, but I am afraid everything in those categories (or even hotel room) will be gone. What are my options? In the rent/trade thread, there are not a lot of Aulani offerings. Our home resort is the Poly. TIA!


Your chances of finding a studio or one-bedroom for the week before Christmas are good, especially if you are flexible with your view categories and you will be checking out by December 20 or 21st.  Demand picks up starting with Christmas through New Year's, so you will encounter more competition for rooms the closer you get to Christmas Day.  

By the way, since you are a DVC member you can use the Resort Availability Tool on the Member website to check availability at any resort up to 11 months in the future.

Good luck!


----------



## branmuffin

wdrl said:


> Your chances of finding a studio or one-bedroom for the week before Christmas are good, especially if you are flexible with your view categories and you will be checking out by December 20 or 21st. Demand picks up starting with Christmas through New Year's, so you will encounter more competition for rooms the closer you get to Christmas Day.
> 
> By the way, since you are a DVC member you can use the Resort Availability Tool on the Member website to check availability at any resort up to 11 months in the future.
> 
> Good luck!



That is excellent news! Thank you so much! I actually have been checking the resort availability, and it looks wide open for those dates right now, I was just concerned that it would dwindle down to nothing by May. This definitely gives me hope. Thank you for the quick reply! Cheers!


----------



## iluvthsgam

can anyone point me to a floorplan for the dedicated 2 bedroom with the long balcony in the phase 1 Ewa building? I've booked a 2bedroom Ocean View and trying to decide if I would rather have the long balcony or two small ones. Just going ot be 4 adults, but we'd like to spend time out on balcony together. Is the smaller angeled ones big enough to fit 4 adults on one at once?


----------



## DenLo

iluvthsgam said:


> can anyone point me to a floorplan for the dedicated 2 bedroom with the long balcony in the phase 1 Ewa building? I've booked a 2bedroom Ocean View and trying to decide if I would rather have the long balcony or two small ones. Just going ot be 4 adults, but we'd like to spend time out on balcony together. Is the smaller angeled ones big enough to fit 4 adults on one at once?



The floor plans only show the angled version.


----------



## NoJolt4U

So many different posts with pics that I cannot see for some reason. Just confirming, island garden view 1bed room rooms ending in **71, **77, and **83 in the Ewa long building have partial ocean views above floor 10 correct? Are there any other 1 bed room island garden rooms with partial ocean view?


----------



## DenLo

NoJolt4U said:


> So many different posts with pics that I cannot see for some reason. Just confirming, island garden view 1bed room rooms ending in **71, **77, and **83 in the Ewa long building have partial ocean views above floor 10 correct? Are there any other 1 bed room island garden rooms with partial ocean view?



If a person posts a view photo and then deletes it to moves it to another location on their photo service or  even changes the name of the photo the link gets broken.


----------



## NoJolt4U

That part I understand DenLo. That was more an observation than anything else. The spirit of the post still remains,I am still trying to determine island garden view 1 bed room villa locations in the long Ewa tower that have partial ocean views. Thanks


DenLo said:


> If a person posts a view photo and then deletes it to moves it to another location on their photo service or  even changes the name of the photo the link gets broken.


----------



## BobNed

NoJolt4U said:


> That part I understand DenLo. That was more an observation than anything else. The spirit of the post still remains,I am still trying to determine island garden view 1 bed room villa locations in the long Ewa tower that have partial ocean views. Thanks


You need to look at the first post in this thread and correlate the rooms and views.  It really is that simple.  From my looking at the pictures linked in post 1, your determination is correct.  Rooms ending in 71, and 77 will have at least a partial ocean view.  I didn't see any pictures from villas ending in 83.


----------



## NoJolt4U

Thats what i did to gather the info I mentioned. Obviously not every room is listed on te first post. One of the posts later in the thread mentioned rooms ending in 83 but I cant seem to find it amongst the 84 pages now. Trying to determine if there were others that are not listed on the list.


BobNed said:


> You need to look at the first post in this thread and correlate the rooms and views.  It really is that simple.  From my looking at the pictures linked in post 1, your determination is correct.  Rooms ending in 71, and 77 will have at least a partial ocean view.  I didn't see any pictures from villas ending in 83.


----------



## BobNed

NoJolt4U said:


> Thats what i did to gather the info I mentioned. Obviously not every room is listed on te first post. One of the posts later in the thread mentioned rooms ending in 83 but I cant seem to find it amongst the 84 pages now. Trying to determine if there were others that are not listed on the list.


A request for specific room numbers (if that is what you intend) doesn't give the room assigner much information as to what you want or why you want it.  There are only about a dozen rooms that meet your criteria.  But basically, any of the Island View villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing with the odd room numbers *could *have a view of the ocean, especially if you are on a higher floor.  I would request "Eva Tower, Long Wing, Upper Floor, Odd number room".


----------



## NoJolt4U

BobNed said:


> A request for specific room numbers (if that is what you intend) doesn't give the room assigner much information as to what you want or why you want it.  There are only about a dozen rooms that meet your criteria.  But basically, any of the Island View villas in the Ewa Building Long Wing with the odd room numbers *could *have a view of the ocean, especially if you are on a higher floor.  I would request "Eva Tower, Long Wing, Upper Floor, Odd number room".



Perfect. Thats what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## BobNed

NoJolt4U said:


> Perfect. Thats what I needed. Thanks!


Just remember, it is only a request and not a guarantee.  Every time I stay at Aulani I ask for Ewa Tower, upper floor overlooking the pool.  Only got my request twice out of five stays.  The other 3 stays were in the other tower.


----------



## Melanie Kostrab

Hey! So me and my husband will be traveling to Aulani for our honeymoon at the end of April. We have booked a Studio Villa Ocean view room. Would anybody be able to tell me which building and maybe some specific room numbers we should request? This will be our first time visiting and we do not know much about the resort. Any information will be very helpful!


----------



## Melanie Kostrab

pilot04 said:


> We stayed in room 1612 at Aulani last week.  It was an excellent 1BR ocean view villa with awesome views.  Glad we decided on ocean view as kids really loved it especially on the top floor.
> 
> View of ocean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View looking down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View looking forward:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door:



These pictures are wonderful! What building is this? And did you get to see the sunrise from this location? which building would you recommend? I am trying to figure out what specific requests we should place..definitely high floor


----------



## wdrl

Melanie Kostrab said:


> These pictures are wonderful! What building is this? And did you get to see the sunrise from this location? which building would you recommend? I am trying to figure out what specific requests we should place..definitely high floor


The photo is from villa #1612, which is on the top floor of the Waianae Building.

The Waianae Building gets the morning sun and afternoon shade.  The ocean view villas in the Ewa Wing, Phases 1 and 3, get the morning shade and afternoon sun.

None of the ocean view villas will give you a good sunrise view.  The very top floors in the Waianae Building have the best chance to see the early morning sun (you can also see Diamond Head in the far distance).  

The villas on the Ewa side facing the main pool (aka Waikolohe Valley) have the best views of sunset.  These villas are even numbered villas ranging from **70 to **86.

Personally, I think Aulani is fairly compact and well laid out, so its easy to get from one part of the resort to another.  The parking garage is nearer the Waianae side, so you would save a few steps if you have a car and get a room on the Waianae side.

I'm sure you'll have a great time at Aulani; its a great resort.


----------



## Melanie Kostrab

wdrl said:


> The photo is from villa #1612, which is on the top floor of the Waianae Building.
> 
> The Waianae Building gets the morning sun and afternoon shade.  The ocean view villas in the Ewa Wing, Phases 1 and 3, get the morning shade and afternoon sun.
> 
> None of the ocean view villas will give you a good sunrise view.  The very top floors in the Waianae Building have the best chance to see the early morning sun (you can also see Diamond Head in the far distance).
> 
> The villas on the Ewa side facing the main pool (aka Waikolohe Valley) have the best views of sunset.  These villas are even numbered villas ranging from **70 to **86.
> 
> Personally, I think Aulani is fairly compact and well laid out, so its easy to get from one part of the resort to another.  The parking garage is nearer the Waianae side, so you would save a few steps if you have a car and get a room on the Waianae side.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a great time at Aulani; its a great resort.



Thank you so much! It sounds like we really would be interested in the Waianae building to have the early morning sun! Do you know anything about what part of the building the studio villas are located? any specific room numbers you think we should request...or should we just say Waianae building (Waikolohe Valley side)?


----------



## wdrl

Melanie Kostrab said:


> Thank you so much! It sounds like we really would be interested in the Waianae building to have the early morning sun! Do you know anything about what part of the building the studio villas are located? any specific room numbers you think we should request...or should we just say Waianae building (Waikolohe Valley side)?


Waikolohe Valley side of Waianae Building would actually be one way to request what you want if you want morning sun.  Another way is to ask for a villa ending in **04 or **10.  Sometimes, I think its easier to give the room assigner a range of room numbers.  By the way, I never give specific room numbers because if that room is occupied on the day I arrive, the room assigner may not know where to put me.


----------



## Melanie Kostrab

wdrl said:


> Waikolohe Valley side of Waianae Building would actually be one way to request what you want if you want morning sun.  Another way is to ask for a villa ending in **04 or **10.  Sometimes, I think its easier to give the room assigner a range of room numbers.  By the way, I never give specific room numbers because if that room is occupied on the day I arrive, the room assigner may not know where to put me.



Thank you so much! So you did mention 04 and 10 as specific room numbers to request, what would be that reason? and what range of room numbers would you request?


----------



## BobNed

Melanie Kostrab said:


> Thank you so much! So you did mention 04 and 10 as specific room numbers to request, what would be that reason? and what range of room numbers would you request?


wdrl was just giving you an example of what you *could *request.  If you were to request a villa ending in **04 and you got one, you would get something overlooking the Waikolohe Valley side of Waianae Tower.  However, if you made that same request, but there were no villas ending in 04 available, the room assigner wouldn't know what you wanted and therefore couldn't give you something comparable.  Whereas, if you asked for "Upper Floor in the Wainanae Tower, overlooking the Waikolohe Valley" the room assigner would know exactly what you want and would probably be able to find a villa that matches your request.  That's how I would word my request.  You already have an ocean view reserved.  You want to see the pool and the morning sun which is the Waikolohe Valley.  The higher floors offer the best views all around.

Take a look at post #1 in this thread.  It lists all the villas and views and has a lot of links to pictures of various rooms and villas and their views.  And congratulations on your wedding.


----------



## wdrl

Melanie Kostrab said:


> Thank you so much! So you did mention 04 and 10 as specific room numbers to request, what would be that reason? and what range of room numbers would you request?


When I used the term "**04 or **10, I meant any villa ending in those numbers.  If you look at the room maps in Post #1, all of the Ocean View studios in the Waianae Building end in 04 or 10.


----------



## Melanie Kostrab

BobNed said:


> wdrl was just giving you an example of what you *could *request.  If you were to request a villa ending in **04 and you got one, you would get something overlooking the Waikolohe Valley side of Waianae Tower.  However, if you made that same request, but there were no villas ending in 04 available, the room assigner wouldn't know what you wanted and therefore couldn't give you something comparable.  Whereas, if you asked for "Upper Floor in the Wainanae Tower, overlooking the Waikolohe Valley" the room assigner would know exactly what you want and would probably be able to find a villa that matches your request.  That's how I would word my request.  You already have an ocean view reserved.  You want to see the pool and the morning sun which is the Waikolohe Valley.  The higher floors offer the best views all around.
> 
> Take a look at post #1 in this thread.  It lists all the villas and views and has a lot of links to pictures of various rooms and villas and their views.  And congratulations on your wedding.



WOw thank you so much this is perfect. I will definitely make my recommendation that way and be happy with what we get!! I really appreciate your response and cant wait until our trip! 54 days to go!


----------



## wdrl

My sister and her family are staying at Aulani and sent me a photo of the view from their villa.  They were in villa 1552, an Ocean View one-bedroom located in the Ewa Building, Phase 1.


----------



## Kkb0517

Does anyone know if you are allowed to bring and use a portable griddle in a studio?


----------



## DenLo

I would call Aulani direct to ask them, Hawaii laws could be different than what we are used to in Florida.

There isn't much counter space and no where to shelve the coffee pot and paper towels.  You would need to bring or buy your own cleaning product too, since a griddle could splatter grease all over the walls and countertop as you don't get full cleaning everyday when staying on DVC points.  But the biggest problem you would have with a griddle is that the sink is a round shallow bar sink and it is not large enough for washing a griddle even one the size of a burner on the stove. It is hard to rinse or fill up the coffee pot in that sink IMO.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Kkb0517 said:


> Does anyone know if you are allowed to bring and use a portable griddle in a studio?



I forget if there's anything written but I think one or two have called resorts to ask about hot plates and such and they are not allowed.  Just too much potential for fire with the small hot appliances to be brought into a hotel setting.


----------



## Kkb0517

Thanks


----------



## keaster

Posted this in the Aulani thread as well...we just got back from a two-bedroom lock off pool view rooms 312/310. Excellent location on the lobby floor, quick trip down the stairs to the pool deck. These are from the master bedroom balcony.


----------



## wdrl

keaster said:


> Posted this in the Aulani thread as well...we just got back from a two-bedroom lock off pool view rooms 312/310. Excellent location on the lobby floor, quick trip down the stairs to the pool deck. These are from the master bedroom balcony.


Thanks for your photos, keaster!


----------



## RiSaNicNol

I owe this thread big time since the first time we went to Aulani in 2015. It helps a lot in submitting room request. That been said, I feel obligated to contribute also  

This is from the family Easter break trip last week: 4/16 - 4/22, 2017. This is Villa 1579, an Island View Studio located in the Ewa Building, Phase 3.

This is looking outside from inside the villa






This is the view from the balcony






As you may see, we have a good view of the new Kawa'a luau. So, we decided to have "our own luau" from the balcony at night


----------



## RiSaNicNol

In addition to the previous post, here is from our last year visit. This is Villa 1271, an Island View 1-Bedroom located in the Ewa Building, Phase 3. Not much different than the view from Villa 1579.


----------



## RiSaNicNol

And last but not least, from our very first Aulani visit back in 2015. There are pictures already of Villa 906 views, but I guess this is to confirm it?   

This is the view from the balcony of Villa 906 at Waianae Building, Phase 2 looking toward Ocean on the right side






And as mc97 said:



mc97 said:


> 1 Bedroom Ocean View...not sure you can go wrong with the "inside" rooms, facing the pool, but XX06 seems best.




I too agree that for 1-Bedroom Ocean View Villa, xx06 villas are the best. And if I'm not mistaken, Villa 1206 and 1208 (Ocean View Studio) were used by DVC for potential members tour in the past.


----------



## wdrl

RiSaNicNol said:


> I owe this thread big time since the first time we went to Aulani in 2015. It helps a lot in submitting room request. That been said, I feel obligated to contribute also


Thanks for sharing photos from both of your villas, RiSaNicNol!  When my wife saw the view you had of the luau, she thought you might as good a view of the show as some of the people actually attending it.  Thanks, again!

I just saw you added a third villa.  Thanks, @RiSaNicNol, they are appreciated!


----------



## poohj80

Is the best way to make a request by calling member services and having it added to our reservation or is there a way to e-mail requests?

Mahalo!


----------



## wdrl

poohj80 said:


> Is the best way to make a request by calling member services and having it added to our reservation or is there a way to e-mail requests?
> 
> Mahalo!


I have had success both ways.  If you sign on to the DVCmember website, there is a link to "Contact us."  You can click on "Email " to send an email to Member Services with your room request.  There is also a click for "Chat" but I've never tried to make a room request via the Chat feature.


----------



## RiSaNicNol

wdrl said:


> Thanks for sharing photos from both of your villas, RiSaNicNol!  When my wife saw the view you had of the luau, she thought you might as good a view of the show as some of the people actually attending it.  Thanks, again!
> 
> I just saw you added a third villa.  Thanks, @RiSaNicNol, they are appreciated!



Your most welcome. Thank you for having and keeping this great... great thread. And yes; my wife and I thought we had a decent view. Maybe it'd be better for villas in the lower level, but we enjoyed it and... got to keep our dollars to be used for other things


----------



## RiSaNicNol

@poohj80, I always do both: email MS and call Aulani's front desk. I logged in to DVC website to email MS. Once I received a confirmation email from an actual MS (not the auto generated email), I then called Aulani's front desk about a week before our trip to make sure they received the request from MS.


----------



## RiSaNicNol

Hello @wdrl, just want to let you know that the villa number link on page 1 of the thread is marked incorrectly. The Island View Studio was 1579 not 1279. I think you had it right the first time. Maybe my second posting of the Island View 1-Bedroom #1271 confused you (sorry).


----------



## wdrl

RiSaNicNol said:


> Hello @wdrl, just want to let you know that the villa number link on page 1 of the thread is marked incorrectly. The Island View Studio was 1579 not 1279. I think you had it right the first time. Maybe my second posting of the Island View 1-Bedroom #1271 confused you (sorry).


Oops! Thanks for catching my error!


----------



## Trey Morris

This thread is really helpful.  I've figured where I'm going to request, but now, I need to know HOW I should do it?  What's the protocol?  Thanks!


----------



## BobNed

Trey Morris said:


> This thread is really helpful.  I've figured where I'm going to request, but now, I need to know HOW I should do it?  What's the protocol?  Thanks!


It depends.  If you are a DVC Member staying on points, you contact Member Services to add your request to your reservation.  If you are renting points you must contact the person or firm you are renting from.  Only DVC members can contact Member Services.

If you are paying cash for your reservation, you should contact whomever you made the reservation with.  Directly with Disney, your travel agent, etc.


----------



## Trey Morris

BobNed said:


> It depends.  If you are a DVC Member staying on points, you contact Member Services to add your request to your reservation.  If you are renting points you must contact the person or firm you are renting from.  Only DVC members can contact Member Services.
> 
> If you are paying cash for your reservation, you should contact whomever you made the reservation with.  Directly with Disney, your travel agent, etc.



Thank you!  Yes, I am a DVC member, so I'll contact MS.  When we stay at WDW, I use TouringPlans.com to send a room request fax.


----------



## BobNed

Trey Morris said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I am a DVC member, so I'll contact MS.  When we stay at WDW, I use TouringPlans.com to send a room request fax.


Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Psymonds

A question on terminology.

What's the difference between Island and Island Garden?  

are all the villas delineated as Island View in the OP an "Island Garden" or are only some subset a garden view?


----------



## DenLo

The formal name of the view category at Aulani is Island Gardens.  However many of us just call it Island view.  So keep in mind you might not get a view of the island but a view of the gardens, or if you are really lucky a partial view of the ocean.

Here is the coding for views on an Aulani Point chart:

S - Standard View
I - Island Gardens View
P - Poolside Gardens View 
O - Ocean View


----------



## BobNed

The "Official" views at Aulani, taken from Aulani.com:

*View Options *
Choose from a variety of view options when you book a Villa.


*Ocean View*: Includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony
*Poolside Gardens View*: Includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features or landscaping from the room or balcony
*Island Gardens View*: Includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa or landscaping from the room or balcony
*Standard View*: Includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot or parking garage from the room or balcony
And note the word _*partial *_in all categories except standard.


----------



## DenLo

The DVC Hotel Room Standard view - Includes either a view of the parking lot or parking garage from the room or balcony


----------



## Psymonds

thanks.  I was trying to figure out if we were somehow special...


----------



## dsnydaddy

I reserved Island Garden View.  Was placed on the top floor.   and looked over the golf course and hillside.  It was awesome.  I actually prefer this view to the ocean view.  Next time, I'll be asking to be on the top floor again.


----------



## branmuffin

I posted a couple of months ago asking about the likelihood of getting a deluxe studio at 7 months out. I just wanted to report back that we got a Deluxe Studio Ocean view for the 2nd week of December, no problem! I watched the availability tool on the DVC member website during the weeks leading up to our 7 month mark hoping that we wouldn't have to do a split between views. I really wasn't concerned about which view we got as long as we didn't have to change rooms. Since ocean view was available for the length of our stay, I decided to go for it. I want to say thanks to those of you in this thread who took the time to answer my questions and give tips. I love our Disney community!
I am thinking of making my girls some Moana custom outfits, and maybe Stitch. Maybe I will post them somewhere on the Aulani thread once I get them done.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

We stayed at 1482 - One bedroom ocean view.


----------



## wdrl

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> We stayed at 1482 - One bedroom ocean view.


Thanks, *Disney_Fan_01*, for sharing your photos!  You probably had some remarkable views of the sunset from your balcony.  On our last visit to Aulani we were in villa #1578, which is one floor above your villa. I really like the views from that part of the resort!


----------



## Andeegoofy

Hello! I just booked a DVC "Hotel Room", they dont offer view options. Is that because, as you've mentioned before, they're in a Hotel Wing and face garage? Your pics are gone, what is the Hotel wing? I'm really ok with 'standard view', but I dont want to be in the wing where guests are on 3rd floor walking past the room at all times.


----------



## wdrl

Andeegoofy said:


> Hello! I just booked a DVC "Hotel Room", they dont offer view options. Is that because, as you've mentioned before, they're in a Hotel Wing and face garage? Your pics are gone, what is the Hotel wing? I'm really ok with 'standard view', but I dont want to be in the wing where guests are on 3rd floor walking past the room at all times.


The DVC rooms that are in the Hotel Room are considered to have a Standard View which, like you say, face the parking garage.  

There are eight DVC hotel rooms.  Informally, I was told that Aulani will use as DVC hotel rooms any of the standard hotel rooms that are located on the Waianae side of the hotel.  

Its not so much the wing that matters as the floor on which the room is located.  The only floor that has walk-through traffic is the third floor, so as long as you are not on the third floor it should not matter.


----------



## Andeegoofy

Super helpful, thank you so much! I'd love a "spa view" on that side of the tower, but I'll definitely request "no third floor" please. Thank you again!


----------



## UFDisChick

Just returned from a week at Aulani!  We had Villa #1077, which is a 1-bedroom Island View villa in the Ewa tower.  We absolutely loved this room!  We could literally sit out on either of our balconies and watch the luau each time it was offered.  (and it was offered 4 nights of our 7-night stay)  We did actually go to the luau one night, but it was fun to hear the music the other nights and get to "relive it" when we were getting ready to go out to dinner!  I just want to thank everyone who contributed to this thread in helping us make our room request with member services.  It was so helpful to have this thread to refer to!  The rest of our family had a 2-bedroom ocean view room on the 9th floor so we truly had the best of both worlds, and we saved a ton of points by not opting for the ocean view


----------



## mlp1933

Room1256 in the Ewa Building. Ocean View Studio.


----------



## Chelle18

Hello
My family and I are off to Aulani in 7 sleeps. We have a 2 bedroom garden view room booked. Is there a room that has the long porch rather than the 2 small ones. Or are the long porches only over looking the pool and ocean.
Many thanks


----------



## DenLo

Chelle18 said:


> Hello
> My family and I are off to Aulani in 7 sleeps. We have a 2 bedroom garden view room booked. Is there a room that has the long porch rather than the 2 small ones. Or are the long porches only over looking the pool and ocean.
> Many thanks



See the Phase map page one - For Phase I and the short wing of Phase 3 the Dedicated 2BRs at Aulani should have a continuous balconies.  In the other phases the balconies for the 2BRs are angled to see the ocean and do not connect.


----------



## RCG2009

We are headed to Aulani next July for our 10 year anniversary! We are staying in an island garden view room, and based on the diagram in the thread, we requested any studio in Ewa ending in 64,66,73,79 or 85. we asked for the highest floor possible. I believe I did this correctly, but can someone confirm? are these the rooms facing the Luau courtyard? If on a lower floor, is the Luau incredibly noisy? I figured if i requested any of those rooms, we would have a great shot at our request! There's about 50 studios in that request range!


----------



## wdrl

RCG2009 said:


> We are headed to Aulani next July for our 10 year anniversary! We are staying in an island garden view room, and based on the diagram in the thread, we requested any studio in Ewa ending in 64,66,73,79 or 85. we asked for the highest floor possible. I believe I did this correctly, but can someone confirm? are these the rooms facing the Luau courtyard? If on a lower floor, is the Luau incredibly noisy? I figured if i requested any of those rooms, we would have a great shot at our request! There's about 50 studios in that request range!


Yes, you have correctly identified the Garden studios that overlook the luau area.

I can't comment on how noisy the luau is because we have yet to visit Aulani since it replaced the Starlit Hui with the luau.  However, Aulani villas have good soundproofing.  We were in #304, a Pool View studio very near the Menehune Water Play area, which is very noisy when the water features are turned on.  But when we closed the balcony door we could barely hear any exterior noise.  Hopefully, the same is true with the studios facing the luau area.


----------



## Kkb0517

Any recommendations on what to request for the best view from a pool view studio?


----------



## Michelle smith

wdrl said:


> Yes, you can just request a high floor; you don't have to be more specific than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always hesitant to request one specific villa.  If that villa is occupied on your arrival date, or is out of service for repairs, then the room assigner will have to guess what your second choice might have been.  The assigner might put you in 1611/1613, which is on the other side of the resort nearest the Four Seasons, because its on the 16th floor similar to your original request.  Would you be happy with that?  Or you might end up with 662/664 on the 6th floor because the assigner thinks you really want to be in that wing of the building.  Would you be happy with that?
> 
> For my last stay at Aulani, I requested an Ocean View Studio, high floor, in the xx72, xx78, xx84 range.  We ended up with 1578 and were very happy.
> 
> Good luck!


when did you put in this request?


----------



## wdrl

Michelle smith said:


> when did you put in this request?


We usually make a room request about the same time we make the reservation.  I have sometimes called Member Services, but lately I have used the email process to send in my requests.


----------



## Granny

I've been reading this thread in preparation for our upcoming trip in April in a 1BR Ocean View villa.  Wil....I appreciate all the effort you have put into this very informative thread.

When I have done view requests at WDW DVC resorts, I tend to be very general with the requests.  But here, I'm seeing a lot of room number type of requests.  Is that the better way to make requests?  I'm not sure it's very important since I'm sure we will be happy with whatever we get.  

I guess my question is....is it better to have a general description of what I'd like or to ask for a bank of room numbers?


----------



## wdrl

Granny said:


> When I have done view requests at WDW DVC resorts, I tend to be very general with the requests.  But here, I'm seeing a lot of room number type of requests.  Is that the better way to make requests?  I'm not sure it's very important since I'm sure we will be happy with whatever we get.
> 
> I guess my question is....is it better to have a general description of what I'd like or to ask for a bank of room numbers?


For our last trip to Aulani, we wanted an Ocean View studio villa on a high floor in the Ewa Building Phase 3 because we wanted an angled balcony facing the sunset (note: studios with angled balconies have nightstands on both sides of the bed; the studios with straight balconies have a single nightstand).

So, for our room request we asked for "High Floor & room ending in **72, **78, or **84."  We ended up with villa #1578, which was perfect.  Normally, I try not to get too specific on our room requests, but the one we made for Aulani is about as specific as I have ever made.

One word of advice for Aulani room requests:  The room assigners know which buildings are on the Ewa and Waianae sides of the resort, but they might not know the Phase numbers.  Thus, I don't refer to the phase numbers in my requests.

Good luck!


----------



## Granny

wdrl said:


> For our last trip to Aulani, we wanted an Ocean View studio villa on a high floor in the Ewa Building Phase 3 because we wanted an angled balcony facing the sunset (note: studios with angled balconies have nightstands on both sides of the bed; the studios with straight balconies have a single nightstand).
> 
> So, for our room request we asked for "High Floor & room ending in **72, **78, or **84."  We ended up with villa #1578, which was perfect.  Normally, I try not to get too specific on our room requests, but the one we made for Aulani is about as specific as I have ever made.
> 
> One word of advice for Aulani room requests:  The room assigners know which buildings are on the Ewa and Waianae sides of the resort, but they might not know the Phase numbers.  Thus, I don't refer to the phase numbers in my requests.
> 
> Good luck!



Perfect response, Wil!  I'll go look up the 1BR villa numbers that would be in that vicinity.  As I indicated, we put in requests but don't worry to much about the view.  But since this may be our only trip to Aulani, I wanted to at least give it a shot.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Baklava

We're just back from a week in Villa 164 Ewa tower.

It was not a lock off. There is no door for 162, 164 is a dedicated 2 bedroom with a single door to the hallway and 2 queen beds in the second bedroom. Our Island Garden View was lovely- the lanai was split in two and opened onto the lawn where the luau is held and we had a great view several nights. A little noisy until about 8, so might be a thing to avoid if you have little ones who go to sleep early.


----------



## erin1715

wdrl said:


> We usually make a room request about the same time we make the reservation.  I have sometimes called Member Services, but lately I have used the email process to send in my requests.



Where do you find the email for your room requests?


----------



## wdrl

erin1715 said:


> Where do you find the email for your room requests?


On the DVC member website there is a link to send an email to Member Services.  Its under the 'Contact Us' section.


----------



## rlk

I am updating my photos of my Ocean view studio room 1510

I don’t know how to rearrange the photos, so this island view is from the balcony looking left. 
Ocean view looking right


----------



## DenLo

erin1715 said:


> Where do you find the email for your room requests?





wdrl said:


> On the DVC member website there is a link to send an email to Member Services.  Its under the 'Contact Us' section.



The only emails DVC will accept are ones through the link on the member website via "Contract Us".  That way it confirms your member number through the system and they know it is you making the request.


----------



## KevCoz

Thanks, everyone for all the room view postings. We'll pay it forward and post ours when we return from our trip this fall.


----------



## GatorChris

Just bought some points to go in May. Wish there were more pictures visible on this thread....but with all the 3rd party sites not connected anymore, it's very limited. 

My concern is that I've paid for Ocean-view, but that could mean some room not facing the center, giving us more of a view of the island and a "barely" view of the ocean. I stayed in an Outrigger on Kauai a while back - we got a partial ocean view. What that meant was a if I were to hold out a coffee straw as far away from my body as I can, and then look through that, that's how much ocean we could see. So I'm a bit jaded on these water-view rooms. Hoping for the best, though. It's Disney, after all. For these prices, they better be the best.


----------



## pepperandchips

GatorChris said:


> Just bought some points to go in May. Wish there were more pictures visible on this thread....but with all the 3rd party sites not connected anymore, it's very limited.
> 
> My concern is that I've paid for Ocean-view, but that could mean some room not facing the center, giving us more of a view of the island and a "barely" view of the ocean. I stayed in an Outrigger on Kauai a while back - we got a partial ocean view. What that meant was a if I were to hold out a coffee straw as far away from my body as I can, and then look through that, that's how much ocean we could see. So I'm a bit jaded on these water-view rooms. Hoping for the best, though. It's Disney, after all. For these prices, they better be the best.



Worst case scenario: the room is not in a location you like/the view is not what you'd hoped, so you go back to the desk and sweetly explain this is your first time there you are loving the trip could they pretty please check to see if something else is available? I have not seen any disappointing views that were classified as ocean view, but we did request and receive a high floor room overlooking the pool area. It was lovely.


----------



## jtkboston

Here this week in villa 1208, a dedicated 2-bedroom villa.


----------



## hbg4

Which building please?


----------



## jtkboston

hbg4 said:


> Which building please?


Waianae building, third door down the hall from the elevators.


----------



## NancyDVC

For more information about Aulani Villas and views including the location of the HA villas go to the  Aulani resort board here on the  DIS Boards. Lots of good information there too. The Villas and Views thread is stickied to the top of the first page.


----------



## fast43

We are staying in a one bedroom standard view. I know the views are not going to be good. But, does anyone have any suggestions as far as room requests????


----------



## solee

davemd said:


> I just went to Aulani in September and stayed in room 510.  A pool view studio villa in the Waianae building.  This room was excellent. I definitely had a nice view of the pool and the beach!   The room was close to the elevators but still quiet.  you could hear the kids playing in the pool area when the door is open, but I actually did not mind.  I could also hear the musicians playing and singing from the Bar.  This was really nice at night.  I called DVC an put in the request for a room ending in 10  and a high floor and this is what I got.


Hi,
I know your post is from 2013 but it is answer to what I am seeking. You have pics but they won't open. Could you send them to my email...if it's allowed...it is disneyismagical at yahoo . com WE are looking for a pool view and a view of the beach is a plus!


----------



## pepperandchips

solee said:


> Hi,
> I know your post is from 2013 but it is answer to what I am seeking. You have pics but they won't open. Could you send them to my email...if it's allowed...it is disneyismagical at yahoo . com WE are looking for a pool view and a view of the beach is a plus!


I'm not the OP but take a look at this other post (quoted it below), it would be the room next door, so the view should be similar. Keep in mind that these pictures are now about 6 years old so the trees might be taller. 



emum said:


> As promised, here are the views from our 2bed Poolside Gardens view. LOVED the set-up and views. We were in room 508 in the Waianae Building - easy to get to reception, the lifts, the pools, the gym, and the car park. We would request again in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps !
> 
> Cheers,
> Sally


----------



## kgeary

Room 1671 - 1 bedroom.  I requested Ewa Tower - high floor. Best DVC room request ever.  Tremendous view of the Luau every night and the ocean for Island Lagoon points. Can't say enough about Aulani. Our first trip and won't be our last.


----------



## Airb330

pepperandchips said:


> I have not seen any disappointing views that were classified as ocean view, but we did request and receive a high floor room overlooking the pool area. It was lovely.



There are definitely a few that are listed as Ocean View but are really partial ocean and 80% 'Island View.' They face the Marriott and I believe they are in Ewa Phase 3. I request a view of the pool to avoid this issue.


----------



## Jenfromjupiter

For sunset views, ocean view and inside the horseshoe: do I request Ewa high floor ocean view even number pool below? Or specific room numbers? We will be in a 2 bedroom lock off, if anyone knows exactly how I should request this I would greatly appreciate! Thanks in advance.


----------



## pepperandchips

A few additional photos from 1610, the best DVC room I've ever had.





































Our whole stay I could not stop singing the line, "If you want to view paradise, simply look around and view it," from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory....


----------



## aprincesswannabe

pepperandchips said:


> A few additional photos from 1610, the best DVC room I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our whole stay I could not stop singing the line, "If you want to view paradise, simply look around and view it," from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory....



Stunning photos, thank you for posting!


----------



## littlestar

16th floor Ewa ocean view 2 bedroom


----------



## Networth

pepperandchips said:


> A few additional photos from 1610, the best DVC room I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our whole stay I could not stop singing the line, "If you want to view paradise, simply look around and view it," from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory....



Amazing view! 

Was this a 1 bedroom ocean view by chance? Asking for a friend...


----------



## pepperandchips

Networth said:


> Amazing view!
> 
> Was this a 1 bedroom ocean view by chance? Asking for a friend...



 Haha “a friend”

We were in a Deluxe Studio (ocean view of course) but there was a 1 bedroom right next door that would have a very similar view!


----------



## Networth

@pepperandchips 

Good to know we may request a 1 bedroom similar to this next year on our first visit. Your view was truly stunning mountains on the left, pool oasis in the center, and the ocean on the right.


----------



## elderfam

pepperandchips said:


> A few additional photos from 1610, the best DVC room I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our whole stay I could not stop singing the line, "If you want to view paradise, simply look around and view it," from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory....


Thank you for the great photos!  We are going for the first time this May for 7 days.  We booked a GV as we have a lot of family coming with us....but i'm already thinking about a longer stay in a studio or 1 bedroom with garden or pool view.  I love knowing details and room suggestions, your pictures are fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## disneytiff19

We are traveling to Hawaii and Aulani for the first time and staying in a dedicated 2-bedroom ocean view villa.  My MIL is paying for the trip and has made a few comments about having paid extra for the "best views" and how it's a "once in a lifetime" trip, so I want to make sure we have as good of a view of the ocean as possible.  

She's used to going to the Alabama/Florida coast where the ocean views from the room are vast and peaceful, and I definitely don't want her to be disappointed.  She has really high expectations, and I'm planning the trip, so I'm pretty nervous (even though I'm trying to manage her expectations as best as I can...lol).

I looked at the pictures on the first page, and I'm thinking if I request a high floor overlooking the pool, there should be good views of the ocean.  Should I request one tower over the other for better views?  I can definitely see my in-laws wanting to sit out on the balcony and relax, so also somewhere that's semi-quiet.  I'm thinking Waianae would be better? I think I'm getting confused having looked at tons of pictures of the views, so any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Glent59

disneytiff19 said:


> We are traveling to Hawaii and Aulani for the first time and staying in a dedicated 2-bedroom ocean view villa.  My MIL is paying for the trip and has made a few comments about having paid extra for the "best views" and how it's a "once in a lifetime" trip, so I want to make sure we have as good of a view of the ocean as possible.
> 
> She's used to going to the Alabama/Florida coast where the ocean views from the room are vast and peaceful, and I definitely don't want her to be disappointed.  She has really high expectations, and I'm planning the trip, so I'm pretty nervous (even though I'm trying to manage her expectations as best as I can...lol).
> 
> I looked at the pictures on the first page, and I'm thinking if I request a high floor overlooking the pool, there should be good views of the ocean.  Should I request one tower over the other for better views?  I can definitely see my in-laws wanting to sit out on the balcony and relax, so also somewhere that's semi-quiet.  I'm thinking Waianae would be better? I think I'm getting confused having looked at tons of pictures of the views, so any help is greatly appreciated!!



We are traveling to Aulani in May, it will be our second trip, and this time we are taking the family...  we selected the Ewa tower ocean view NOT the short wing.  We requested 10th floor or higher, this makes it a little quieter, and the balcony view is spectacular...  BUT what ever your preference is, it will be great!  good luck!


----------



## Groot

wdrl said:


> Here are some more photos, courtesy of *BCV23*.  Aulani Villa 456 is a Handicapped Accessible Pool View Studio in Ewa Building Phase 1, the wing closest to the lobby.  The bathroom in this studio is modified to accommodate guests with accessibility issues.
> 
> The studio has a great view of Waikolohe Valley's lazy river.  You can see part of the Waianae Building in the background.
> 
> Here is a photo of the handicapped accessible shower.  Note that it has a rubber lip to keep the water from running all over the bathroom floor.  According to *BCV23's* family, it is a huge improvement over other DVC HA showers.



Now is that seat built in to the shower?


----------



## wdrl

Groot said:


> Now is that seat built in to the shower?


No, the seat is not built in.  The guest can move it to suit their particular need.


----------



## nala2018

So we are going to Aulani in May 2019 have a 2 bedroom dedicated reserved.  So I want to put in a request for rooms, so after reading these post I came up with
First choice  High Floor with room number ending in 50
Second choice High Floor with room number ending in 60
Third choice high room with room number ending in 74

Suggestion as to the request?


----------



## linco711

We will be there October 8 through the 17th. Our daughter who lives on Oahu will be getting married! So excited. We have a garden view 1 bedroom and hoping to avoid construction like everyone else. We requested a room as high as possible.


----------



## AZMermaid

We are just back from a fabulous week in 582, a pool view one bedroom. I requested Ewa tower, 5th floor and got just that!


----------



## MikeRx

pepperandchips said:


> Haha “a friend”
> 
> We were in a Deluxe Studio (ocean view of course) but there was a 1 bedroom right next door that would have a very similar view!


We were in 1610 5 years ago and our pictures are really similar! Takes us back and makes us excited to return as we've requested the same room for our October trip!  Fingers crossed that we get "pixie dusted" again. Thanks for the great pictures.
Mike


----------



## Craig Williams

Room 1550 - Ocean View Two Bedroom

(Pool was under going renovations during our stay)

This is room is an end unit with unobstructed ocean views and additional views of the valley to the right. 

Excellent room to stay in.


----------



## vikequeen

Craig Williams said:


> Room 1550 - Ocean View Two Bedroom
> 
> (Pool was under going renovations during our stay)
> 
> This is room is an end unit with unobstructed ocean views and additional views of the valley to the right.
> 
> Excellent room to stay in.


beautiful  . . I'm keeping this one in my notes. Thx.


----------



## Craig Williams

vikequeen said:


> beautiful  . . I'm keeping this one in my notes. Thx.


It is a great room would definitely recommend especially for the views.


----------



## Mini girls

Taking my daughter and grandson in March. We have a delux standard view studio.  Any suggestions of rooms would be appreciated


----------



## kwild

Mini girls said:


> Taking my daughter and grandson in March. We have a delux standard view studio.  Any suggestions of rooms would be appreciated


We are going March 19!!  This is our first time there and we’re counting the days!


----------



## Mini girls

kwild said:


> We are going March 19!! ❤❤ This is our first time there and we’re counting the days!


We will be there too. We’ve gone for lunch at AMA AMA 3 times on previous trips. So excited to stay 4 nights


----------



## kwild

Mini girls said:


> We will be there too. We’ve gone for lunch at AMA AMA 3 times on previous trips. So excited to stay 4 nights


We made reservations for dinner for Ama Ama and can’t wait. We also made reservations for the luau.


----------



## Mini girls

kwild said:


> We made reservations for dinner for Ama Ama and can’t wait. We also made reservations for the luau.


We have 2 dinner reservations there and will probably do at least one lunch there. Their poke bowl is the best. We get there the 18th. One month and 8 days!


----------



## jekjones1558

I booked an island view one bedroom for my DSis and her hubby for a 13 day stay.  I requested a high floor room ending in xx71 or xx77.  They got 1577 and just texted me these 2 photos of their view.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Looking for room request recommendations.  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom ocean view, so our starting point is rooms ending in 02, 03, 08, 09, 50, 60, 74, 80, 81, 86, 87.

We like the "bubble" of the rooms facing inwards towards the pool, so that narrows us down to 02, 08, 50, 74, 80, and 86.  From there, I'm stumped on what to request next.  My gut tells me to ask for a room ending in 50, as high up as possible, but I'd love to get feedback.


----------



## kungaloosh22

CaptainAmerica said:


> Looking for room request recommendations.  We'll be in a dedicated 2 bedroom ocean view, so our starting point is rooms ending in 02, 03, 08, 09, 50, 60, 74, 80, 81, 86, 87.
> 
> We like the "bubble" of the rooms facing inwards towards the pool, so that narrows us down to 02, 08, 50, 74, 80, and 86.  From there, I'm stumped on what to request next.  My gut tells me to ask for a room ending in 50, as high up as possible, but I'd love to get feedback.



I'd say go with your gut. We've been fortunate to get x50 rooms twice, floors 11 and top floor (16?). I love the long balconies of these rooms, extra space, and fantastic views looking out to the ocean/pool area, or looking right to more island/mountain views.


----------



## lisajo

We will be in a 2-bed oceanview villa and want to see the valley and sunsets if possible (as opposed to the luau view) as it sounds like it's kinda loud and we have a migraine sufferer in our group. Hoping to have nice sunsets as opposed to intense afternoon light...   Which tower/location should we request?  Am thinking like Kungaloosh that we should stick with the X50s as high as possible, but do the room numbers start fresh with each tower?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Villa 705


----------



## Airb330

^ Our studio last month had 2 chairs. I think that is an indication of refurbished vs not refurbished room. From my recollection we typically only had 1 chair before and I am sure we had a refurbished room in 'Ewa. We did enjoy the 2nd chair since we ate in the room a few times due to COVID and the weather. It looked kinda weird compared to having the side table there though.


----------



## denecarter

971 Island Garden View, but we could see a lot if ocean as well as the luau.  Did enjoy that it was the first room off the elevator.


----------



## SeattleLSB

Anyone familiar what is Wing D in the EWA tower?


----------



## Kwkiwi

I'm at Aulani for a 5 night stay in room 308, a two brm dvc villa in the Waianae tower. The resort is gorgeous. Our villa cost 59 points a night as it's a poolside garden view room. My thoughts on this room are as follows:

Pros
On the third level which is lobby level and not too far from the reception and elevators. Also it's only two floors down by elevator or stairs to the ground level exit to the pool area. So we didn't really need to use the elevator much, which I liked.
Decent beds
Fully equipped kitchen
Near carpark

Cons
Room was very dark due to high trees outside the room.  The ‘pool/garden’ view is through trees, if you want to avoid these trees you need to go to level 5 or 6 I'd guess. So it was a partial pools area view really. Sorry the room view photo comes out on it's side when posted. Not sure how you fix that.

If you want to be in any rooms on the inside of the U shape of the resort, so you are looking out on the pool areas you will need to get the premium points rooms. I wouldn't use 59 points a night on this type of room again.

I am trying an island garden view room next time. You would need to do your homework on this thread though to request a good room in this category. I would even go for the standard room near the conference centre ie rooms 50-59 on the map https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/aulanimap.htm (however I read about someone being near the aircon units at the end of the block so I would beware of that issue). Use the map plus the room charts at the beginning of this thread if you want to request certain rooms.

I did notice though that the rooms on the ground level (ie level 1) with direct access to the pools would be quite handy to go to and from the pools. However they would be very dark like ours was.

The children’s pool area was being renovated for 4/5 days of our stay. When it reopened there was quite a bit of kiddy noise coming from that area but the rooms are well soundproofed when the door is closed and it closes at 6pm.

Other tips:
An Uber is about $52 from the airport.

I sent a room request via the dvc website asking for 3rd floor view overlooking the Menehune bridge based on someone's recommendation on here. It was good apart from the room being dark.

There are no wall USB ports but there are a couple in the clock radio. However they are quite slow so if you want fast charging then bring your own chargers.

Resort tax for the 5 nights was $169.

There is a convenience store a 6 minute walk from here. The Island Market ABC. Very expensive though. Think $8 on average for an item. If you are going to cook I would bring small packs of condiments etc or else if you have a car go to Costco.

Summary

Even though the room was darkish I liked the level 3(reception level) central location, near the elevator and not having to use the lifts too much.

It was good to look into the pool area, called Waikolohe Valley, to get a sense of the resort but the pool view is quite expensive points wise at 59 points a night. It was really only a partial view with the trees quite high. I would just go for standard view next time, hopefully level 3 still, so I could stay longer pointswise.

The resort must be in the 90% occupied range. It's a beautiful resort that you won't see in that many places around the world. Especially being so family oriented.  There was an adult pool for over 18s which was warmer and very nice at night.

Will be back!


----------



## Jay-Jay

One view from the balcony of 1-bedroom lockoff 368, which is the last on the floor, right next to where CMs store tables and chairs for the luau and other events on the lawn. 

Floor 5 (room 568) would be the *perfect* Island View 1 bedroom, with a view of the luau (over the tree that blocks 368 and 468) but below Ocean View points gobblers (668 and up). 

Another plus: the characters walk below this unit all the time when returning offstage after meet and greets around the resort. 

Also, while this unit is at the end of the hall, you only pass about 6 other units to get there. There is a nice 3-chair sitting area at the end of the wing. The elevator bank is the next hallway over (come out of wing, walk 3 steps, and turn into 6-elevator lobby) granting super easy access to a lazy river entrance about 20 steps outside. The gift shops and check-in area are close by as well.

More photos to follow from 2 other cameras.


----------



## Jay-Jay

Additional photos of the views from 368, plus a few from the lawn below looking at the balcony (both through the tree and from underneath it).


----------



## Jay-Jay

Final few photos from 368.


----------



## Alice Sr.

Kwkiwi said:


> I sent a room request via the dvc website asking for 3rd floor view overlooking the Menehune bridge based on someone's recommendation on here. It was good apart from the room being dark.


I looked on the DVC site but could not find an email for Aulani.  Do you have the email address still? Thanks


----------



## Flossbolna

Alice Sr. said:


> I looked on the DVC site but could not find an email for Aulani.  Do you have the email address still? Thanks


I always just use the contact form on the DVC website for my room requests and it works very well. Have them note your request to your reservation.


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

*Island View Studio 1679*
We requested (thru DVC site chat) to be in Ewa Tower facing the luau.  We/I was celebrating my b-day/honeymoon so maybe that helped getting our requests.  Gotta say, for the Island View points, it was a homerun.  Any other hotel chain would clasify this at least as partial ocean view.  My guess is, as seen in my 3rd photo, the nearby port is visible which some could consider an eyesore.  But honestly, at night, the lights actually look pretty cool and imo add to the nighttime view.

We've done the luau before so didn't really want to go again....and I looked kinda late thinking it was like everything else and bookable closer to arrival.  But even being this high up was a good seat.  You could hear everything and see most things well.  I am guessing the 5-7th floors are probably the sweet spot for luau viewing with those floors being above the trees.  But for us the top floor was awesome.  On the luau nights we would usually sit up there and have a cocktail or two from the fridge and watch the show.


----------

